# Sticky  Introduce yourself



## Guest

I'm 20, and have only been snowboarding 3 times. I live in sunny California, but I like the snow, and my husband takes me when we can do it. Snowboarding's great!!!!


----------



## Guest

I'm from Chicago area, but I was born in Russia. So, I am a fan of most snow sports.


----------



## Guest

:waves: I'm a complete beginner to snowboarding; my boyfriend likes it, and he's gotten me to try it a couple of times. I generally end up kissing snow within the first few seconds or so.  But I'm always looking for tips and suggestions to help me improve.


----------



## Guest

Hi, I am from Cumbria in the Uk, but I have lived in Switzerland and Austria. I have skiied never snowboarded, but it looks fun so I would love to give it go.


----------



## Guest

Hello, I am from the Philippines and since we don't have winter season and we haven't experienced snow, there is no way I can do this snowboarding thing unless you are going to invite me to go to your place  LOL.
Welcome everybody to snowboarding.com. Hope we learn more about snowboarding during our stay here.


----------



## Guest

I am from the US and went snowboarding once when I was in high school. I was not too goo at it and glad that I have found this forum with hopes that I may get back into it. My future brother in law snowboards all the time and I am concidering going with him.


justagirl


----------



## Guest

Thats nice to know that theres actual snowboarders in here. Do you know much about snowboarding?


----------



## Guest

Ignore him ^
But, i never welcomed you  but its probably because i came later than you, and you probably aren't here anymore


----------



## Guest

*hi from canada!*

i love to snowboard i go every year at least once a week..

nowadays in the summer im skating around or swimming..


----------



## Guest

Thats great! Welcome to the snowboardingforums rox!


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone,
I currently live in Savannah, Ga, so I do not see too much snow. I did spend the first five years of my life in Michigan, and have therefore felt the material before. I would like to someday take a Winter trip and experience the related sports.


----------



## Guest

An official welcome from me crassus! Make yourself feel at hmm, i would say home, but this is a forum


----------



## Guest

JTingly said:


> Thats nice to know that theres actual snowboarders in here.


Lol well it is a snowboarding forum. I've been snowboarding for about 5 years, and currently have a Ride Havoc. I'm Mike, 17 going on 18 living in MN.


----------



## Guest

SPAM!!!
BTW Bondat as my nick and I really enjoy snowboarding


----------



## Guest

*What the hell?*

Is this a snowboarding forum or a way of promoting weird and wonderful drugs and internet scams? Why are the post that are totally irrelevant not removed? Makes me wonder who's in charge but, hey. THere's enough crap on the net without it invading these places.

My names Dave. I live in London. I'm 24. I'm a snowboard instructor and i like talking about snowboarding in a constructive way. These forums are usually reduced to pedantic idiots that pick holes in everything that you write but i'm willing to try this one out to see if anyone wants some information. I'm going to do a season instructing in Vermont in December.

Any questions then please fire away.


----------



## administrator

Welcome to snowboarding forums!!!


----------



## Guest

I left Hawai'i one year ago (Ala Moana Bowls-home break) for grad school in Boone, NC and had to hang up my surfboard. I thought I was going to be "down South" by the coast, I didn't know that Boone was a resort area. It ain't the West Coast (I grew up in Reno, NV), but there are plenty southern snowboarders. 

I couldn't surf...so I took up snowboarding (and was immediately hooked -I went every week), problem was I had a hard time finding gear, so I created a free cl***ified site Best Snowboard and Equipment Site on the Web! for other snowboarders to use. I hope you find it useful. 


Damon


----------



## Guest

Hey im chris, im 18 this will be my 8th season. i live an sacramento but have a vacation home in tahoe, so i snowboard almost every weekend.


----------



## Guest

loveevol77 said:


> free casino


no...
bad 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## administrator

mangobutter said:


> no...
> bad
> :thumbsdown:


LOL, true.


Everyone, welcome to the site


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone! My names Dylan. I ride an 8 year old LibTech board my cousin gave me. I've been riding for three years. Not to brag but I'm okay at it. Love the sport a hell of a lot!

Can't wait to get to know you guys.

Later.


----------



## administrator

Welcome to snowboarding forum!!!!


----------



## Guest

*<none>*

Hey, what's up? my name is Pierce and I've been boarding since my seinor year in HS. I'm 22 and from Virginia and I board every day that I can because the season is so short out here. I'm 6'5" 200lbs so I've been riding a burton canyon 168 (such a sweet board) for the past several years.


----------



## Guest

whats up im skyler
im 15 and ive been riding for 4 years now
i ride a burton dominant slick and a salomon forecast
im from the SF bay area in california so i ride tahoe (mostly boreal)


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone, new to the board... name is Bob, 24 years old, live in Las Vegas Nevada. This will be my third year riding now, and I can't WAIT for the season to open. (Just another week...)

but... 

I'm out for at least another 3 weeks (3rd Degree MCL Sprain) but when I can, gonna hit the slopes hard core this year.

Here's my setup for this year:

Jordan Mendenhall Option 2006 (158)









Technine MFM Combo '06









'06 Forum Destroyer 











Just sold my old setup and I'm in the process of picking this **** up this week. Can't wait for snow now


----------



## Guest

Whats going on everybody.. 
My name is Danny.. i've only been snowboarding 2 years.. this year will be the first that i actually purchase my own gear.. and stop being screwed by the rentals... 

Oh.. im 25 and live in San Jose, CA.


----------



## Guest

*Greetings!*

Hi, my name is Will and I'm an avid boarder. Unlucky for me, it has to be the hottest winter on record here in the NE, so it looks like the snow in Vermont won't be great. 

That's why I'm westward bound come February!


----------



## Guest

*Weather in VT*

Anybody know if there is going to be any decent snow in VT? I checked today, and it looks horrible.


----------



## Guest

globe said:


> .. this year will be the first that i actually purchase my own gear.. and stop being screwed by the rentals...



Same. Supposed to get it all last season but an indoor soccer injury delayed that  

Hi all, my name is Wes. 5'10 195lbs and I've been boarding for 4 yrs. You'd think after that time I'd have mah own board but nuh. This is the year, any recommendations?

Looking forward to gettin to know y'all. Mad site too, nothin' like it out there.



willtheboarder said:


> Anybody know if there is going to be any decent snow in VT? I checked today, and it looks horrible.


Lookin mild out there. It's getting cold up here in T.O., all we need now is the snow!


----------



## administrator

Wes said:


> Same. Supposed to get it all last season but an indoor soccer injury delayed that
> 
> Hi all, my name is Wes. 5'10 195lbs and I've been boarding for 4 yrs. You'd think after that time I'd have mah own board but nuh. This is the year, any recommendations?
> 
> Looking forward to gettin to know y'all. Mad site too, nothin' like it out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin mild out there. It's getting cold up here in T.O., all we need now is the snow!



T.O. as in Toronto? its damn cold here and we got a little dusting last night... things are looking good


----------



## Guest

Yeah as Toronto :thumbsup: It's cold enough for snow and like you've said it has just been light so far. Enough foreplay already let's get some damn snow! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone..i'm Brandon..been snowboarding for 10 years now  and i'm looking to hit the passes up hard this year...i've been up 6 times already and i'm about to leave in 30 mins  i'm 6'0 190lbs...and i love forum...i've been riding their stuff for about 6 years and can't get enough of them..i own a Jp Walker 157..with forum boots with the boa lacing system:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

FoRuMfReAk said:


> Hey everyone..i'm Brandon..been snowboarding for 10 years now  and i'm looking to hit the passes up hard this year...i've been up 6 times already and i'm about to leave in 30 mins i'm 6'0 190lbs...and i love forum...i've been riding their stuff for about 6 years and can't get enough of them..i own a Jp Walker 157..with forum boots with the boa lacing system:cheeky4:




welcome to the forum :thumbsup: 


Forum gear = :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

ghost said:


> welcome to the forum :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Forum gear = :thumbsup:


yup thx...i've been enjoying the forums so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

hey all! I'm 20 and currently reside in Los Angeles. I started boarding last season and I'm hoping for decent coverage (pretty hard to come by here in sunny cali)
this season. Just bought a new set up as my beater board was too long to begin with... and looking to learn more fun facts on snowboarding.


----------



## Guest

kappa_grl said:


> hey all! I'm 20 and currently reside in Los Angeles. I started boarding last season and I'm hoping for decent coverage (pretty hard to come by here in sunny cali)
> this season. Just bought a new set up as my beater board was too long to begin with... and looking to learn more fun facts on snowboarding.


welcome to the forums


----------



## Guest

Hello my name's Donald, but you can call me The Don.
I lived in California all my life and my local mountain Dodge Ridge is about 30 - 45 min away. I've snowboarded for awhile, this will be my 7th season riding. I'm 6 foot five, size 13 boot, so I'm rocking my boards wide. Currenty riding either my burton BMC 164 for pow or burton dominant 159 for park with DC boas.


----------



## Guest

Hey Everyone, I'm Joe Smith. I know my parents were really creative when they were trying to think of a name for me. I live in Iowa, no real mountains, just a couple of hills. This is my first season riding, and I love to get out as often as possible (2-5 times a week). I love learning about this amazing sport. I'm riding a 5150 vice 151 board with morrow bindings and vans emigre.


----------



## Guest

drumcorpsguy04 said:


> Hey Everyone, I'm Joe Smith. I know my parents were really creative when they were trying to think of a name for me. I live in Iowa, no real mountains, just a couple of hills. This is my first season riding, and I love to get out as often as possible (2-5 times a week). I love learning about this amazing sport. I'm riding a 5150 vice 151 board with morrow bindings and vans emigre.


haha you have the most popular last name....and i got the second most popular...Jones


----------



## vanish217

names nate......ive been boardin for 6 years now......i mostly ride loveland and go out when i can, which isn't as often as id like to because of wrestling but hopefully next year will be better since ill be in college and won't have to worry about wrestling. 

for my board i have: Atomic Terminal 156
for bindings i rock: Rome Arsenals
boots: Burton Ions

basically it.........ne questions? drop a pm


----------



## Guest

I am 20 years old, live and go to school at UVM, in Burlington. Be ridin since I could see. Tried a fish out the other day in waist deep pow at Stowe, fell in love with the board. I surf during the melted snow months and Dj on the side at a few bars back home


----------



## Guest

Yo Nate, Pete here. How does your Atomic ride in hard snow? Being from Vt., powder comes...never. Let me know bro...

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Guest

Hey all, my name is Tim and i'm from IL. No mts here either but a few decent resorts in Wisconsin. I like Devilshead quite a bit. Anyways this is my first season. i started in january and have been out 5 times so far. I bought a board after the first time i was out and am riding a 

Solomon precept 163, K2 bindings, and morrow boots.


----------



## Guest

welcome to the forums :thumbsup:


----------



## administrator

Welcome to the site guys :thumbsup:


----------



## sedition

Ok, I should have added a post to this thread by now. Name is chris sedition. Live in Boston, MA. I started riding in 1987 at the age of 10. I've been skateboarding even longer. hah. Anyway, big ups to everyone on the forum. 

-sedition


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> Ok, I should have added a post to this thread by now. Name is chris sedition. Live in Boston, MA. I started riding in 1987 at the age of 10. I've been skateboarding even longer. hah. Anyway, big ups to everyone on the forum.
> 
> -sedition


 someone has been riding just as long as i have...haha..well close :thumbsup: welcome to the forums


----------



## sedition

Hah. Well, I'd hope there be some lifers on here. I actually took a number of years off after a board got stolen, so it hasn't been 20 *constant* years


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> Hah. Well, I'd hope there be some lifers on here. I actually took a number of years off after a board got stolen, so it hasn't been 20 *constant* years


well i've been riding since winter of '93( i was born in '83)  and every year i go at least 20-30 times depending on the season


----------



## w00zup!?

Sup,
I'm Neil (18) from Israel. I'm new to the sport although I can ride every course on the mountain without eating snow (quite proud of that actually). Since there's barely any winter here I'm planning on taking a snowboard vacation abroad (won't happen too soon cos I'm getting conscripted really soon :/).

If you got any nice (preferably cheap) snowboard resorts please let me know.


----------



## Guest

Im From Toronto , Canada
I went snowboardign once when i was in like grade 6 its fuckin sickk.. i need to buy all the gearwear and get soemone to teach me so i can have soem real fun. any one in the aera if you could send me a private msg thanks alot


----------



## Guest

i'm from Jersey (US), 16 years old, snowboarding since age 4. i'm a freerider (hence the username), i have tried pipe and park stuff before but i'm not too good at it. i'm a night rider, i like to hit the mountain when its really cold and the snow ices over even though it hurts like hell when i fall from trying something stupid, which i do quite often


----------



## REKER

Whats up folks! Rob here, representing from the East Coast in Virginia Beach, VA. We have a few mountains about 3 hours away... nothing too special, but they get the blood flowing. I take a few trips to Snowshoe, WVA and to SkiLiberty in PA in the winter as well. Been riding powder for about 6 seasons now, as im a converted boarder from BMX Street/Dirt. 
Im looking forward to my Colorado trip this winter and possibly a Killington trip as well.

See you guys around!


----------



## Flick Montana

Guten Tag alles! Mein namen ist...wait a sec, I'm not German. My name is Aaron. I'm 24. I live in Indianapolis, the snowboarding mecca of North America. We have a couple small hills here that you can fall down. I'm planning on moving to Washington state, though, so I should have plenty more opportunity to get my board on. Until then, I spend my winters snowboarding, my springs grilling out, my summers wishing for winter and my falls camping. I'm currently working on getting sponsorship from Band-Aid and Tang. They haven't returned my calls.


----------



## Guest

*ct novice*

new to snowboarding; researching equipment and boards to make the right decision. i've been a skiier since i was a little kid but i gave it up when i had shin and ankle injuries. looking to return to the winter sports scene and i think snowboarding boots might be the right way to go. any suggestions let me know. i'm moving from new england to denver for school. if anyone wants to meet up or has suggestions for me (good destinations, tips, gear recommendations) dish it out. thanks


----------



## Guest

Hi there,

Let me introduce myself:

My name is Vincent, i'm from Amsterdam, Holland. 22 years old and 2 years of snowboarding experience  I'm looking forward to the winter season, then I'll go abroad to do some boarding. Unfortunately we dont have any snow over here since like 10 years (global warming, i guess ).

I hope this forum is a little active and that i might learn something too 

Edit:

Just a picture i wanted to share with you:


----------



## Guest

HI im jason from the US...Im going on my 3rd year of actually rideing on a mountain...i go about 20 times for every short winter we have around here


----------



## REKER

Welcome aboard fellas.


----------



## Guest

Names Jay. I'm 21 from Melbourne, Australia. I'm a noob haha. Its the middle of the snow season here in Australia and I'll be heading up to the mountains early september wooo! the tax man gave me some tax back and its my b'day soon so i have a feeling its going to be a good trip hahaha. Unlike most snowboarders i don't skateboard, I actually aggressive rollerblade during the sunnier months. My dream? well like most people i wanna travel for a living, i love winter so alaska and japan are on the top of my list of places to visit.

peace.

Jay...


----------



## Guest

Wat up Yall,

My names Tom im 16. Im livin down in Chile and its the mid season now. Im tearin up the slopes and rippin da park with my new Forum Youngblood 156. Hope this forum is active. Looks preety dead.


----------



## Guest

hey everyone. i'm Christian in Raleigh, NC. i am loving being able to talk snowboarding while its 100 degrees outside (august sucks...but i sail). its hard not to lose focus and daydream of pow days past and those yet to come. i hope i can be of some help to those new to the snowboarding lifestyle and learn from those seasoned vets (or those geographically fortunate) amongst us.


----------



## EverBorN

I'm Chris from Geneva, Illinois (40 min from chicago), Snowboarded as a kid till about 14 yrs old then stopped for a very long time, i'm 22 now. Got back into last winter! Just bought a new 2008 Burton Twin 157cm & I can't wait to get on it!


----------



## Guest

The name is Jaqua (Jake-Way), and I'm 18.

Been snowboarding for about 6 years, but haven't advanced much 'cause I live in Western North Carolina where there's about 2-3 months a year cold enough for snow to exist.


----------



## REKER

Welcome guys. Im not too far from you, being as I live in Va Beach.


----------



## killclimbz

^^^^Just goes to show that smelly hippies are everywhere. Good to see ya Carmen!


----------



## REKER

Welcome aboard! When I was searching for snowboarding forums, this was the only one I could find. Not as active as some other forums I belong to, but I guess its busy enough.
Putting together a snowboard meet would be cool, I like the idea of that. Maybe this winter we can all work something out.


----------



## killclimbz

The last two years we pulled off successful 30+ meets via snowboard.com. One year in Utah and one in Colorado. At last check before sb.com checked out, we were trending towards Jackson this season.


----------



## swmike

killclimbz said:


> ^^^^Just goes to show that smelly hippies are everywhere. Good to see ya Carmen!


Admins - Do yourself a BIG favor and delete the two accounts posted before me! They are communist spies sent by Fidel to infiltrate your site. Just look what happened to the last site they were prominent members of. Trust me - you will not regret it.

"Hi, my name is Carmen"... yea, right. Comrade


----------



## swmike

swmike said:


> Admins - Do yourself a BIG favor and delete the two accounts posted before me! They are communist spies sent by Fidel to infiltrate your site. Just look what happened to the last site they were prominent members of. Trust me - you will not regret it.
> 
> "Hi, my name is Carmen"... yea, right. Comrade


So what did happen to snowboard.com?


----------



## boarderaholic

swmike said:


> So what did happen to snowboard.com?


It went down the shitter.


----------



## Guest

Hi, my name is Steve (Hi Steve) and I'm a ..... snowboarder.

Anyway, another sb.com refugee here. So it looks like this site so far has gained a relentless BC addict, a hippie, and now a beer swilling fat guy who likes to slide down mountains only a little more than he likes riding snowmobiles up them.

Looking forward to meeting some new folks, and hope to see some more of the old crew floating in.

A ray of hope: I had ICE on my windshield this morning!!!!


----------



## killclimbz

swmike said:


> Admins - Do yourself a BIG favor and delete the two accounts posted before me! They are communist spies sent by Fidel to infiltrate your site. Just look what happened to the last site they were prominent members of. Trust me - you will not regret it.
> 
> "Hi, my name is Carmen"... yea, right. Comrade


Don't listen to this dude. He's here to undermine everything we stand for. He's a skier...:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

I'm also from snowboard.com and got suckered into coming over here...but i'm enjoying not having snowboard.com around so i'm sure i'll get yelled at for that. 

Name is shannon aka Shay. I'm your worst nightmare and i live in Steamboat Springs, Colorado.

Oh yeah and just to be cruel...i was snowboarding last week at Mt Hood...yeah...i'm cruel.


----------



## killclimbz

*group voice* HI SHANNON!


----------



## administrator

Well now...I'm thinking we should give away some swag to welcome all you new peeps. Even the pinko commies.

Stay tuned while I set up somethng and rummage around in the loot bag and dig out something!

Expect a post on this shortly.

Edit: Here you go folks, we've just announced a contest open to new members only. Click here for more details!


----------



## Guest

Hi guys!! I had to come too......I NEEEED YOU!!!
My names Di. I know nothing about everything and everything about nothing. I'll awyas tell you my opinion but it changes everytime you ask, so dont ask.


----------



## killclimbz

Sweet! Another!!! How is the snow in NZ? 

You don't have shred's email by any chance do ya?


----------



## boarderaholic

I DO!!! I should email him!


----------



## Guest

I texted him earlier with the website link...so he's already got it.


----------



## Guest

And he text me! See how the system works!!


----------



## Guest

i am palidon. with a "p"

and my cat is smelling a random dog that happens to be in my room. 

funny, eh?


----------



## tooscoops

so yeah. i'm sure the snowboard.com people know me... but yep. mike here. i'm sure i won't be around whichever site all that much (here or sb.com if it gets back up)... kind of enjoying my non-internet devoted evenings now-a-days... but still... nice to see that everyone from the site is surviving!


----------



## Guest

im Ben, and yes im another sb.com refugee formaly known as reachben but i changed my name to wclumberjack because reachben was a mistake (i didn't know what username meant. yea im not smart good thing im handsome........ ok maybe i should read more and try to get smart).


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Good day! I'm Slaughterhouse and reside in Edmonton, Alberta in Canada. I freeride the Canadian Rockies (Alberta side) but am gaining an appreciation for what British Columbia has to offer (I'm still stoked on Big White). I am part of the Snowboard.com refugees and appreciate the invite!

By the way...hey all!!!!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

mpdsnowman said:


> hello friend. Yes the fall time is here. Just a matter of time before we get the sicles and start hackin



Sounds sticky!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

Hello my name is Paolo.

I am cursed by a love for snowboarding, as i live in the very flat and distinctly snowfree island of the UK.
But i battle thru the endless rains of 'summer', by using eloquence and a never ending thirst for confrontation, by expressing my opinion in places like this.

In reality however, and given the chance to meet over a frosty pint or two, you'll find that i can be quite likable (really).

This place seems quite nice. Can i get that $50 voucher in sterling please?


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Hey Paolo!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Damn...I wish I had Paolo's hair...bloody genetics!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

*slaughter *- check _eBay_!

*Mpd *- you really should do more with your day, other than spending it constantly thinking about me, my dubous work _avoidance _ethic and my luscious flowing locks!

i had also wondered if terms such as that used by your goodself were appropriate in this new homeland, especially considering the risk of hysterics coming from the PNW!!!? 

but seeing as you wished to set a precident, and in this age of equality.... i would just like to express my unrestrained love for all you *seppos *out there! inclusive of the _Mount Hood Massif_!

paolo doesn't descriminate!


----------



## Guest

hello all... my name is lauren ... live in colorado from the midwest (milwaukee and chicago) I moved a week after my graduation to this wonderful state been here for over 2 years now ... I am a graphic designer but i never get enough time to work on my real art (paper making) oh well ... i ride about 50-60 days a season not bad for livin in denver


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Nice to meet you, Lauren.


----------



## Guest

nice to meet ya too!!! now where is the god damn snow i have started to twitch!!!


----------



## Flick Montana

I'm spending my nights praying to the snowgods, but all I have been getting is severe storms. So close, but so far.


----------



## killclimbz

It's coming. You're still a couple of months too early. Season should kick off around mid October. At least around Colorado it should...


----------



## Guest

i know i know i am just wanting it now ... :::cue crying baby::::


----------



## killclimbz

Diggin' out that violin...


----------



## Guest

worlds smallest


----------



## PaoloSmythe

OH BOO HOO! cry me a river!

my season ain't gonna start unless i get on a freaking aeroplane and long haul it off to japan in DECEMBER

and then that ain't guaranteed!

y'all don't even know you're born! for shame!


----------



## killclimbz

I swear I left that violin around here...


----------



## PaoloSmythe

maybe you sat on it?

pling!


----------



## Guest

ouch that would hurt


----------



## PaoloSmythe

but some like it like that!


----------



## Guest

stop making me laugh my boss just caught me laughing shit shit shit


----------



## REKER

Just tell him you have tourettes.. except you laugh instead of cuss.


----------



## Guest

he figured me out!!!! he knows that i message people all day! It's like cat and mouse here i have to hide everything i do .... thank goodness i am friends with the IT dept


----------



## REKER

sounds like too much work just to browse the i-Nets!


----------



## Guest

hehe i am the queen of multi tasking .... i have 3 projects i am working on while i am reading all these forums .... when i get really slamed i stay far away from the net


----------



## PaoloSmythe

and boss knows, an unhappy worker is a productive worker!

just tell them your laughter is a non-negative karma securing form of work place yoga.


----------



## Guest

stop it please my side is hurting from laughing so hard ..... thank god he went for coffee .... 

well he goofs off just as much as i do ... thats what you get in the marketing/ design world a bunch of loony tunes .... he plays with his RC cars all day long


----------



## Guest

Wow, I don't understand how people can just gaffaw at some things on the internet! I don't know if it's just me, but there're only a few things that'll make me actually laugh out loud. If I'm gaffawing, it's more than likely because I'm plastered. :X And I won't remember the next day what was so funny.

Some videos make me laugh though, I'll admit. I love youtube.


----------



## Guest

i think it comes from trying NOT to laugh .... i mean my bosses office is right next to mine and its a short wall ... if i sigh he hears it .... so if i read something funny i try my hardest not to laugh and well thats hard for me to do.... i usuly have a smile on my face and i love to laugh


----------



## REKER

Lunch time naps *>* *


----------



## PaoloSmythe

Chelly said:


> Wow, I don't understand how people can just gaffaw at some things on the internet!


its called a sense of humour!

old scrotes have a tuff time appreciating such things!:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

I know, what can I say, my sense of humor is as dry as the Atacama.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

says the man with triple digit post tally and aspirations of being the forum ansa to david frikkin copperfield

no not the Dickens character!

(go on *MPD*, ask.... who's dickens?)


----------



## shredbetties

This doesn't really look like introductions anymore. Anyway, I'm just wandering around the internet looking for new people for shred betties, but I think I already know most of you people...


----------



## Guest

shit ya found us .... jk welcome to the sb.com alternitive :-D


----------



## shredbetties

thanks! now if only there were people here who I hadn't already bugged about shred betties


----------



## killclimbz

Hey K, what is going on? Glad to see you found us!


----------



## shredbetties

not too much, getting any rock climbing in?


----------



## killclimbz

Not at all. I am getting a lot of remodeling done to the new house. I had to forsake rockclimbing season so I didn't miss snowboarding this coming year.


----------



## administrator

Punkmouse said:


> i think it comes from trying NOT to laugh .... i mean my bosses office is right next to mine and its a short wall ... if i sigh he hears it .... so if i read something funny i try my hardest not to laugh and well thats hard for me to do.... i usuly have a smile on my face and i love to laugh


Ooooh I love a challenge...try this one:

Two guys walk into a bar...which is really funny because you would think the second guy would have had time to duck.


----------



## Guest

argh damn you ... thank god the boss is in a meeting!


----------



## Guest

Hello kids. Good to see so many known faces.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

hello there mr enriched!

nice to see another person displaying the trait of having *more money than sense*, with an immediate _lifelong membership_!

did nobody ever tell you that *the best things in life are free*!!?


----------



## killclimbz

mpdsnowman said:


> Ohhhh I remember my first new house. Yes indeed. Actually took alot longer to set it up. Of course I wasnt the holdup...THE WIFE! was.
> 
> Gee could you imagine killer missing the snowboard season because they just cant decide what style of drapes to get??:cheeky4:
> 
> Gotta go back to the store tomorrow honey:laugh:


Therefore the reason I am missing the climbing season. I'll be ready to ride come October.


----------



## Guest

Hello ppl!

I am new here and I went snowboarding for the first time last winter therefore I am still a beginner... I am proud to say that this will be my new hobby for winter!!! Finally I have a winter sports. 

Anyways I am from Toronto, Canada!

I like to play sports and Auto-X racing (legally)...

I can't for winter to learn more and buy some equipment soon!!!


----------



## Dcp584

Hmm I don't think I ever replied in this thred but I guess I'll do it now. Better late than never right. Any hoo Whats up to all welcome to who just posted in this thread and made me see it. I'm Dan, Been riding for 11 years now I think; never really occured for me to count. Um I'm from Maryland rockin it ice coast style. I hang out at Liberty Mountain or foothill which ever you prefer. Found this forum at the begining of last month lookin for people who love the ride as much as me. So thats about it for me see ya other interweb and if were lucky on the mountain. Why does this feel like I'm trying to get a date?


----------



## Dude

Hello everyone my name is Dude. I am the snowboardingforum.com snowboarding bear. I like to go on meets and meet as many members as I can. Everyone loves to sign my hoodie and party along with me for I am the party animal of the community.

Its gonna be alot of fun here and I look forward to partying with as many members from here as I can.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

Dude said:


> Hello everyone my name is Dude. I am the snowboardingforum.com snowboarding bear. I like to go on meets and meet as many members as I can. Everyone loves to sign my hoodie and party along with me for I am the party animal of the community.


i swear if you ever come to my side of the atlantic, i will skin you and sell your skanky pelt to those fellas guarding the queen's house


----------



## PaoloSmythe

the dude sucks! you all think it! only i had the sack to say it!

froggy rules!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

PaoloSmythe said:


> i swear if you ever come to my side of the atlantic, i will skin you and sell your skanky pelt to those fellas guarding the queen's house



Then again, our nations were built on the fur trade. One of the oldest companies in Canada is the Hudson's Bay Company where the Dude would have been very popular. I'd have to say what is quite funny about Paolo's comment was that we would ship the fur to England and France, lol.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

the queen has been slagged off recently coz her guards still use north american grizzly furs for their dumb arsed hats..... animal huggers want _faux furs_ used instead.

i agree, and we should start with that faker called Dude!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

MMA froggy will bring you some pain! teddy lover!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

PaoloSmythe said:


> the queen has been slagged off recently coz her guards still use north american grizzly furs for their dumb arsed hats..... animal huggers want _faux furs_ used instead.
> 
> i agree, and we should start with that faker called Dude!


Well, it may be fake fur but don't they all scream when the skin comes off? Dude may have good Black Watch faux fur but he NEEDS it to survive!!! None to mention the blood....


----------



## PaoloSmythe

when dude meets froggy, survival won't be an option.

high parisian fashion houses would pay to see froggy in dude fur!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

PaoloSmythe said:


> when dude meets froggy, survival won't be an option.
> 
> high parisian fashion houses would pay to see froggy in dude fur!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest

ALLOR!!! Bonjour to all you stoopeed eengleesh speaking pigs!

j'mapelle froggy et suis le grande verde! mon amie paolo tells me zat a nomber of grande cretin in ere ave been speking zee bullsheet about the zee love doctor known only as zee froggy.

let me tells you, you are very much mistaken if you zink i would take zee time from my bizzy schedule to discuss the excellence zat is moi! 

as a model super, mon life is too bizzy and full of zee (ow you say?) joosy booty, for me to stay in ere for long.

but i will interupt my precious time as zee lay-dees prepare themselves for moi, to responde to zat stoopeed ippy and his teddy in zee steveie wonder sun glasses. Armani shades? i zink not!



mpdsnowman said:


> Yea....
> Well the only reason Froggy survives is because there is not a single restaurant in Britain that would waste a clean plate on those slimy skanky legs of his.


coming from zee man who serves zee, what are zey called...? zee _freedom fries_..... 'slimy skinny pieces of skank' as you zay, would seem to be zee the only zing you eat non?



> Even the low class joins he goes to that serve with paper plates wont touch him


if you zink zat zee Le Bristol restaurant of Paris serves on plates de papier, you are a crasee man stoopeed! zey would not let you within a mile of zee front door, you uncivilised pig!



> "Dude" on the other hand has no problem with acceptance in public places like restaurants.
> 
> Ya think Froggy ever had a nice piece like this?


do you zink moi, froggy, would ave mon fotos paraded on zee internet for free? i ave posted my latest, 'money shot' on mon profile so you might admire my spendor, but zat is eet! otherwise, you will ave to buy zee Vogue Francais, or perhaps zee Conde Naste to see a glimpse of zee life of zee frog, otherwise, shut up stoopeed!

and if zat bear de ugly ever gets a passpart to come ere, then i will kick eez stoopeed ass back to zee land of zee amburger! hah! you eez so tres stoopeed! it make me laff!


----------



## Guest

i can't believe you _grown_ MEN are actually arguing over which stuffed animal is better...let alone creating profiles for them.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

hey hey hey.... froggy is his own 'man'! he needs no help or encouragement from me.

personally i think the little buggar takes the piss! but i just have to say the name _First Viscount Lord Horatio Nelson_ and he soon shuts his garlic stinking yap!


----------



## Dude

> coming from zee man who serves zee, what are zey called...? zee freedom fries..... 'slimy skinny pieces of skank' as you zay, would seem to be zee the only zing you eat non?


Lay off my dad's Denny's job punk before I dunk your sorry ass into a bowl of french onion soup!




> if you zink zat zee Le Bristol restaurant of Paris serves on plates de papier, you are a crasee man stoopeed! zey would not let you within a mile of zee front door, you uncivilised pig!


Le Bristol! Denny's blows that away! First off Eric frechon the head chef there is your typical unorganized french chef...take a look



> January 03, 2007 to March 21, 2007: Hotel will be closed for extension works. Hotel will reorganize the kitchen





> do you zink moi, froggy, would ave mon fotos paraded on zee internet for free?


Well if you were "free" like Americans are then you could post pics up for free.....if you had them. 

U always thought you were cooler than me..Well 

LETS SEE YOUR SNOWBOARD PUNK!


----------



## Guest

Dude said:


> Lay off my dad's Denny's job punk before I dunk your sorry ass into a bowl of french onion soup!


ass? what is zees? i ave no donkey, so what do you speak of? stoopeed! 

incidentally, what you call _french onion_, we merely know as an onion over ere, stoopeed! but it is nice to see, you love us so much, that you cannot stop from saying the name of my glorious country!

and watch oo you call punk! you do not even ave arms long enough to scratch you big fat american bee-hind, let alone defend yourself from zee one you call 'punk'! cretin!



> Le Bristol! Denny's blows that away! First off Eric frechon the head chef there is your typical unorganized french chef...take a look


you zink i care for zee chef or zee organsation of zee kitcheen? as long as i am served quickly and with style, i remain appy. if not, zen i simply go to zee next establishment, for i am on zee top of all their guest lists.

but can keep zee chip fat; and i will ave zee fois gras! you know no-zing! in fact, you know less zan no-zing! stoopeed!


----------



## Guest

Dude said:


> Well if you were "free" like Americans are then you could post pics up for free.....if you had them.
> 
> U always thought you were cooler than me..Well
> 
> LETS SEE YOUR SNOWBOARD PUNK!


so you need to edit your posts non? cannot think too much at once non? i am so sorry fo you you little limbed imbecile! you want to see my snowboard? you think i am ere to pleez you?

ha! i ave many fotos of my exploits in zee mountains of europe and zat other great francais speaking nation of canada, not to mention me on the lake near my summer ome in stockholm.... but zee stoopeed website that zis ees will not allow zee epic items to be posted! 

in any event, i doubt it has the capacity to cater for zee media frenzy that would come from my publishing zee latest photographs of my beautiful self! i am afterall un model super!

but you can post your pictures gratis for no one would pay to see your little fat bo-day! stoopeed!


----------



## Guest

cue KC: "do we need to get you two a room?"


----------



## Guest

i don't have snakes, i have geckos.


----------



## Guest

oh lor lor..... i do not zink you ave seen zee sort of rooms zat i am used to Monseur MPD, you stoopeed petite boy! unlike zee rat infested stink oles you call ome, i stay in places that charge more than just zee hourly rate!

if you want to get an idea, of zee size of zee suites i am used to, then get up from your chair, go to your front door, step outside.. et voila! eet is eet!

as for saying my skin is mouldy or warty, you clearly ave never enjoyed the luxury of Molten Brown products!? i am not surpised, as zey are tres exclusive and far to expensive for the likes of you and your teddy friend... not zat i ave to pay for mine of course as zey give zem to me, so i might promote zem to my glamourous entourage.....

and i fear nozink from NRG or er gecko.... some of my best friends are gecko.... in fact you may know zee work of one of zem.... YouTube - Free Pie and Chips


----------



## Dude

Lay off my dad punk! He may be small but he can squash you!



> you zink i care for zee chef or zee organsation of zee kitcheen? as long as i am served quickly


Still got that case of A.D.D. ha big guy!



> i simply go to zee next establishment, for i am on zee top of all their guest lists.


Yea only because they serve froggs legs and they want you there just in case they run out of the good ones.



> and watch oo you call punk! you do not even ave arms long enough to scratch you big fat american bee-hind, let alone defend yourself from zee one you call 'punk'! cretin!


Yea well with these small arms Im gonna reach down your throat,pull your toung up so hard your legs are gonna come right thru your french ass and out your mouth!


----------



## T.J.

lol....that might have been the most rediculous internet fight ever...


----------



## alaric

Hahaha, I think I just pissed myself. Oh wow. Now now boys, let's chill out, no more fights.


----------



## Guest

> Lay off my dad punk! He may be small but he can squash you!


Mon dieu! Again you weesh to make zee trouble by calling me ‘punk’? He iz small, but if ee iz your Papa I do not weesh to zink what your Mama was! 

Eet is troo what zey sez aboot him huh? Nozing is safe!



> Still got that case of A.D.D. ha big guy!


You zink it eez an illness to want efficient serveez at zee restaurant? Oh and A.D.D. is an excuse for aving no mental discipline you know? No you do not know, as you are tres stoopeed! Cretin!



> Yea only because they serve froggs legs and they want you there just in case they run out of the good ones.


Oh zat eez good; but I thought you said I was too scrawny non?



> Yea well with these small arms Im gonna reach down your throat,pull your toung up so hard your legs are gonna come right thru your french ass and out your mouth!


I would like to see you try, but as you do not even ave a passeport I zink it unlikely. You are a scaredy cat.



> THATS IT!
> 
> This is an introduction thread for new incoming members and not a place for you two to go at it again! I dont want either of you in here anymore. Last time you two went at it you basically trashed the last community with your antics...AND IT WILL STOP HERE~!


Oh and look! Zee Papy as awoken from eez drunken slumber. 

You zink you can tell zee grand froggy what to do? You wish to end zee hostilities that your stoopeed _dood _as started? Then maybe you should try to be more, what eez zee word… reconciliatory? Let us see ow you do:



> Froggy I know your pride is hurt because "Dude" is the official mascot here. You lost that battle in another community, you lost it here! You can always be "dude's" Jester but in no way shape or form are you mascot material...your wipe up the grease material but not mascot material...


Ha! You zink I wish to be a mascot? A jestor? For you or anyzing? Pah! I am zee figurehead, le big chief of exclusive fashion boutiques zee world over…. I do not need to score points on a make believe online community. I am merely ere as I erd someone was ‘talking zee smack’ about zee wonderful froggy!

You can be zee mascot stoopeed, I am too excluseeve for zeez place anyway!

I am not zee bottom of zee barrel (whatever zat means)…. I own zee barrel! It is what I keep my Perrier in when I visit my ‘oliday home in zee Saint tropez stoopeed!


----------



## Guest

bwhahahahah rotflmao... hahahahha oh man you guys are CRAZY!!!


----------



## Guest

I will reply to this thread.

I am 21 years old, I currently live in South Korea teaching English, to the non-english speaking people known as koreans to the rest of the world.

I grew up in Columbia Falls, Montana and Lafayette, Colorado. Due to this wonderful fact i've been snowboarding since I was 7-8 years old.

I'm pretty advanced or was until I took a three year break, since I made the mistake of moving to Cocoa Beach, Fl.

I love to carve, and freeride in general. I lack the confidence to pull more then a 360 out of my ass most of the time. (Broke some ribs and a collarbone when I was 12). Usually when the gang drinks soju we tend to do stupid shit off of the sides of the trail.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

Traynor2501 said:


> I currently live in South Korea teaching English, to the non-english speaking people *known as koreans *to the rest of the world.


who da thought!?


----------



## Guest

Herro,

I recently(this spring) moved up to Evergreen from Denver and I'm stoked to get back to snowboarding. I haven't gone in like 4 years, and I have NO IDEA where most of my gear is, but I'm stoked. I'll be falling on my face at Echo since it's like 10 minutes away from me. I like riding bowls mostly(Parsenn bowl at WP being my favorite for some reason), but I've ventured into parks on occasion, my best trick probably being a weakass 540, but I'll be trying park stuff a lot more this year since Echo is so close and cheap.

If you see me anywhere this season I'll probably look something like this:









so I would appreciate it if you didn't jib my nuts or anything


PS: I will have annoying questions.


----------



## alaric

Jwilliam said:


> If you see me anywhere this season I'll probably look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I would appreciate it if you didn't jib my nuts or anything
> 
> 
> PS: I will have annoying questions.




First off- Welcome to the forum 
Secondly - Great pic, that's classic.
Third - No jibbing your nuts? Come on! I've been looking for new features to hit!:cheeky4: 
Numero Fouro! - I think we all had annoying questions... no worries!


----------



## Guest

I don't know the lift exactly, but the bowl is way up there at the top, on the boundary, and the lift goes all the way up. it's windy as hell when you get off, but after you start down it gets nice and quiet. I always thought it was black for some reason, and thought I was cool since it was so easy, but now that I'm looking at the map, it's just blue and now I don't feel so cool, haha.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Guest

Hey. My name is Darren. I'm an alcoholic.
Oh sorry...wrong forum.
I'm addicted to boarding. 
I'm a frustrated SB user and stumbled upon this forum and thought I'd join. I love these things.
I'll get my 3rd year of riding in this year. Got a pass at the local hill. It aint great but its a hill.
I'll be taking regular day trips to Marmot and planning a few trips elsewhere...Big White. Kicking horse...again. 
L8r

Oh....am I too late for the $50?
I could use it.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Super K2 said:


> Hey. My name is Darren. I'm an alcoholic.
> Oh sorry...wrong forum.
> I'm addicted to boarding.
> I'm a frustrated SB user and stumbled upon this forum and thought I'd join. I love these things.
> I'll get my 3rd year of riding in this year. Got a pass at the local hill. It aint great but its a hill.
> I'll be taking regular day trips to Marmot and planning a few trips elsewhere...Big White. Kicking horse...again.
> L8r
> 
> Oh....am I too late for the $50?
> I could use it.


Hey Darren!! Good to see you over here!


----------



## Guest

Hey Danno!
Fancy running into you at a snowboarding site.
And I got email notification too. Wow!
I recognize a few names from the other site.

Dont look like Sunridge is gonna open on the 10th......need some freezing weather dan.

Thanx for the welcome snowman.......


----------



## boarderaholic

Hey Darren!!! Nice to see you made it over!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Super K2 said:


> Hey Danno!
> Fancy running into you at a snowboarding site.
> And I got email notification too. Wow!


Yeah, I don't know why that wasn't working at SB.C. I checked all my settings there, cleared them and re-entered and still no email notifications. 

As far as the weather is concerned I'm not too worried about it. In a month (or less) you will shredding!!! Get your board ready!


----------



## Guest

boarderaholic said:


> Hey Darren!!! Nice to see you made it over!



Heya Jess!
Yup......found out where you guys disappeared to.
I gotta spend some timne and scope out this site but it looks really good so far.

Man I AM gettin itchy to ride. 
I'm sitting outside in my tub and looking at the garage roof...thinking.....can I get enuff snow up there to ride off?


----------



## Guest

Slaughterhouse said:


> Yeah, I don't know why that wasn't working at SB.C. I checked all my settings there, cleared them and re-entered and still no email notifications.
> 
> As far as the weather is concerned I'm not too worried about it. In a month (or less) you will shredding!!! Get your board ready!



Yeah...i did all that too and still no emails. When you dont get emails you think nothing is going on and then you check and missed a bunch of stuff.

All I gotta do is scrape the wax off and she's good to go.
But there's still the problem of boots......mmine are about done. Broke em last year. Not enough selection yet to get too serious.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Super K2 said:


> Yeah...i did all that too and still no emails. When you dont get emails you think nothing is going on and then you check and missed a bunch of stuff.
> 
> All I gotta do is scrape the wax off and she's good to go.
> But there's still the problem of boots......mmine are about done. Broke em last year. Not enough selection yet to get too serious.


If you know what kind and size of boots you want already, check out Ebay. Crap, our dollar is higher than their's right now so it's pretty crazy. Oops guess we better save that for another thread!


----------



## Guest

Slaughterhouse said:


> If you know what kind and size of boots you want already, check out Ebay. Crap, our dollar is higher than their's right now so it's pretty crazy. Oops guess we better save that for another thread!


Not yet......tried on about 3 or 4 different boots and they all fit different so i dont know yet.

And we should start a thread about deals in CA dollars.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Go and start one! You can start earning points pretty quick that way!


----------



## rgrwilco

just joined out of boredom. looks like a chill place. names dan, from the east. whats up?


----------



## Slaughterhouse

rgrwilco said:


> just joined out of boredom. looks like a chill place. names dan, from the east. whats up?


Ahhh, another Dan! Hi Dan! I'm Dan! Welcome home!


----------



## Guest

PaoloSmythe said:


> who da thought!?


Yes indeedy, 

Sad part is that people asks me who I am teaching English to. I usually tell them I am there to ensure that the other teachers teach english gooder then me... and Yes that is horribly wrong.


----------



## Guest

whats going on guys? im the new newb... names jordan, and i cant fucking wait for the season to start... 


Ride a Ride DH, Burton Missions, Salomon FDB's... cant wait for my trip to tahoe in Jan


----------



## Guest

rgrwilco said:


> just joined out of boredom. looks like a chill place. names dan, from the east. whats up?


where in s jersey you from, man?


----------



## Guest

My name is Dane, I was looking for a forum that might have some people that board here in alaska when I bumped into this site. Seems cool.


----------



## Guest

word up everyone

im a 25 year old male from ohio and i enjoy opera and long walks on the beach

err, hold on

im a 25 year old male from ohio and i used to snowboard all the time as a young lad, even though i was always ridin those three-inch thick black snow boards from kmart

a few years ago, a friend of mine won a snowboard on a mountain dew cap and she gave it to me......twas a salomon driver 155(which im still rockin)

i havent ridden in a few years though im definately gonna be gettin back into it this season


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Awesome! Good to see you here, dude!


----------



## Guest

hello everyone
name is Jimmy from Lancaster, Pa area. I actually live in Columbia. Favorite local spot is Blue Mtn. hoping to find other close by places to go to, looking forward to going to 7 springs this year sometime. 

Girlfriend started learning 2 years ago and had to take a break last year due to our newborn daughter being born. so we will start off where we left off 2 years ago.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

jl_rotary said:


> hello everyone
> name is Jimmy from Lancaster, Pa area. I actually live in Columbia. Favorite local spot is Blue Mtn. hoping to find other close by places to go to, looking forward to going to 7 springs this year sometime.
> 
> Girlfriend started learning 2 years ago and had to take a break last year due to our newborn daughter being born. so we will start off where we left off 2 years ago.


Hey, congrats on your daughter! Just think...one day you will be teaching her to ride. It's good to see you and the other half getting back into riding again and I hope you both have an awesome season!


----------



## Guest

Slaughterhouse said:


> Hey, congrats on your daughter! Just think...one day you will be teaching her to ride. It's good to see you and the other half getting back into riding again and I hope you both have an awesome season!


thank you
i cant wait for family trips to the mtns


----------



## Slaughterhouse

jl_rotary said:


> thank you
> i cant wait for family trips to the mtns


It's a blast! My son is 14 now and I took him to an open bowl on the Knob (Marmot Basin in Jasper, Alberta). That was the first time I stood and watched my own kid drop an advanced bowl. Sort of like watching your kid walk across the street alone for the first time!


----------



## Guest

Hello people

My name is Pete from Bloomington, Indiana. I'm 19 and this'll be my 15th winter riding. Usually I go to Swiss Valley, MI or Boyne Highlands, MI or Paoli Peaks, IN. We drive out to CO to go to Winter Park every year, and we also drive out for one other trip every year, usually Breck but it's up in the air as far as this year goes. Oh, and I'll be in Vermont around Christmas time this year as well, just not sure where yet!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

peteypab said:


> Hello people
> 
> My name is Pete from Bloomington, Indiana. I'm 19 and this'll be my 15th winter riding. Usually I go to Swiss Valley, MI or Boyne Highlands, MI or Paoli Peaks, IN. We drive out to CO to go to Winter Park every year, and we also drive out for one other trip every year, usually Breck but it's up in the air as far as this year goes. Oh, and I'll be in Vermont around Christmas time this year as well, just not sure where yet!


Wow, 15 seasons? Hardcore! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Guest

Slaughterhouse said:


> Wow, 15 seasons? Hardcore! Nice to meet you!



Haha my parents really wanted to get me started! My mom is a Norweigan ski instructor, so I actually skied for like two seasons before I started boarding.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Lol, awesome rents!!


----------



## Grimdog

My name is Tom and I live in Alberta. I started snowboarding in 1988 when I was 16 and have kept going every year since so I would consider myself old school but am going to try an step outside of my comfort zone and try some freestyle and park this season. I bought my first snowbaord, a 151cm Barfoot Freestlye, from Ken Achenbach at the original Snoboard shop in Calgary which is now a Source snowboard and skate shop. I love interacting on these forums with fellow snowboards as there are not a lot of boarders my age in my area. Can't wait to get out for another season and try some new things. I like to Longboard with my dog in the summers and wakeboard whenever I get the opportunity, which is rare due to the fact that I don't own a boat. I also have a 3 year old daughter that I'm going to try and start out skiing next year and see if she'll like snowboarding when she is a little older and has developed some better snowboard muscles.


----------



## Guest

Hello hello!

Im 24, and a skier but going to Canada,to learn boarding.... just joined forum to talk to others about snowboarding which i know litle about but keen to learn!!!


----------



## Guest

*Hello*

I've been riding for sixteen years. Skied for six years before that and still trying to forget those days.
Yeah... so I'm 3/4 of the way up the hill!!! But still learning new stuff every season.
I've got the whole family thing going on, a wife and three kids. Two of the kids will be hitting the sn*w for the first time this season. 
I'm from upstate NY.
I've hit up just about all of the big mountains :laugh: in the northeast and many of the smaller ones.
I've never been out west:thumbsdown:  . That pilgrimage will definitely come in the next year or two.
This is my fifth season with a pass to Killington. It's not my favorite mountain but they have a long season and it's only about an hour away.
I've had season passes at Gore Mountain, Whiteface, and West Mountain (a small mountain with night skiing) all of which are in upstate NY.
My favorite northeast mountain... Sugarloaf USA in Maine.
I worked at a ski/snowboard rental shop for seven years during high school and college.
I've got plenty of experience, knowledge, and stories to share.
On most days I spend about 60% of my time out on the trails or in the glades and 40% of my time in the park. That's most days. Powder days it's more like 90% trails/10% park. But, so far, this season it's been 20% trails / 80% park.
I and the crew I ride with go to ride, and that is what we do. We do not stop and sit down in the middle of a run. We go full speed, top to bottom, pretty much all the time. 
I *have* to ride at least once a week or I'll go insane and it usually works out to be twice a week.
I've been to Killington twice since opening day last friday (11/16/07).
Last day there my favorite trail was Reason. The early season park they have set-up there is sick. I think my favorite feature right now is this quarter at the bottom with an oil drum thingy on top. It's kind of like the one at the bottom of the run in my signature pic... only better!!!

Happy to be here. Time to see what's up on these boards. Pun intended.


----------



## Guest

hello, im scot. From Pueblo COLORADO!! i started skiing when i was about 5 stoped that and started boarding when i wa about 13 or so, and now im 18!
i rented for about three years and finally decided i wanted a set up and got a K2 viper with some shitty marrow bindings. upgraded thoes to ride last year!
and now i have a burton custom X on the way and some ride cad bindings.
really helps out when you work in a shop that gets some proforums in. spent less on this set up than my k2 lol.
i usually ride at monarch, and when i get some days off i go up to keystone, A-Basen, brek, and vail!
and i wish some one would do a dam snow dance for colorado we need some snow!!!!!


----------



## alaric

Welcome to the forums everyone!


----------



## SCZ71

My name is Brett. I am 30 yrs old and have been playing in the snow most of my life. Just started snowboarding about two years ago, I had been a skier for most of my life. Not really into freestyle much, I prefer to keep the board on the ground as much as possible. More of a cruiser, carver. Go to the hills in NC about 3 weekends a month during the season, so give me a shout and I may see you up there.


----------



## Guest

Hey,,,My name is Dawn..Im 35...I am in North Carolina. I used to ski for quite some time, havent done that in a while, but this year im gonna give boarding a shot, Im looking foward to learning and picking up a new hobby...I wakeboard, ride motorcross (atv), and mtn bike...My first adventure on the board should be in about a month, so wish me luck


----------



## Guest

What's going on boys and girls.
Don't want to get redundant (Already posted in one other thread), but hey I gotta get the name out there somehow right?
From Atlanta, Georgia. Grew up skiing in Utah and I've been snowboarding for two years now on limited time. JUST bought my first generation gear, literally last night and I'm stoked to get on it and start learning my stuff. Good to find a community to learn from. 
Show me your ways!


----------



## Guest

Alright first question for you mpd. Where do you work?


----------



## Guest

Ha, sorry. That probably was a little pointed without an explanation. I've just seen several things you've said about working on a mountain. Am I not right in thinking it was you in another thread that was going to Alaska to work?


----------



## Guest

Wrong guy it is then.
Where's the place to be east coast?


----------



## Guest

hello it s seems that i am the only one from the oldest continetn,Europe, i started skiing when i was 3,5 years old and this season i will start snowboard. soory if i have some tipe mistakes, english is my second language.


----------



## Grimdog

nata82bl said:


> hello it s seems that i am the only one from the oldest continetn,Europe, i started skiing when i was 3,5 years old and this season i will start snowboard. soory if i have some tipe mistakes, english is my second language.


No I believe "PaoloSmythe" is from Europe as well. I also think English might be his second language too. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Well My name is Rob and Im just really getting back into boarding after 3 years off. Last year I only went twice and the year before I had to sit out because of a broken foot. The year before that I had to sit out because of a broken arm. This year I really need to relearn what Im doing. I did ride for 4 years before my hiatus but it seems to be coming back slowly but that is mostly because Im not in the shape I once was. 
Well Im off to Jay Peak.


----------



## rick1

Hey how's it going! My name is Eric, I live close to Ottawa, Ontario.. Been snowboarding for about 4 years, I've joined the dark side after an ankle injury, I didn't have enough flexibility in my ankle to get back in my ski boots after removing my cast so I've decided to give snowboarding a chance once again.. Never went back on my skis!


----------



## Guest

Hi, my name is Andrew. didn't even see this section until 5 posts later, lol. I was born in South Korea but i currently reside in Florida for school. The only places i've snowboarded in is North Carolina but that's going to change this january when i go to South Korea.


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone.. Thought I'd say hi.. I'm Josh, 28 yrs old from Seattle, Washington.. Just got into snowboarding a few weeks ago an became addicted.. Too much fun! Only thing I regret is not getting into it when I lived in Utah.. (yes, I'm still kicking myself)..


----------



## Guest

Hey guys! My name is Fe ( pronounced like be but with an f  ) I am currently situated in brisbane! Which has no snow  I have only been boarding once at Perisher Blue and bloody loved it so much! I am going to NZ - queenstown in JUly for a month of boarding and hopefully learn more skills other than falling over! hahaha So yeah [email protected] is my msn is anyone will be in kiwiland at that time!


----------



## Guest

hey guys my names Steviee, im from Sydney and had my first go at boarding last year in NZ - going to make it an annual thing and head back over there to christen my new board this year with the girls  been skiing once before but got caught in a blizard so not very fond memories :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Arnold checking in here from San Diego, CA. I've been snowboarding on and off since '98 with my ol trusty 160 Burton Custom and Sims bindings! 

I just bought a new 08 Ride Dose 162 so trying to find some helpful tips for new gear and bindings!


----------



## Guest

*Hey board freaks!*

Hi to all of you Snowboard lovers!

I Live In the coolest country's National Capital Ehh! I've spent most of my winters at the Hockey rink for a large part of my life, therefore, I've started snowboarding 5 years ago (17) at my once girlfriend's demand. I've started on the largest mountains of the East Coast but didn't ride often (2-3 times a year)... This year I ride at least once a week (well over 10 times allready) but on the small slopes 20 min from home.

I'm getting pretty comfortable with snowboarding now and looking for some tips on how to progress further into the sport.

I'll also need a new board and bindings cause I just cracked mine right under/side of my right binding... I wanted to get a new one next year, but unless I want to take the chance at ***** up a leg or something, I might want to put aside my board and spit the dough for a new one.

On that note has anyone bought a board from the states and had it shipped to Canada, cause it's sooo much less expensive accross the border with the currency equal. If so are the border fees, and what not, very expensive?

Anyways, now you know that I can get carried away when I post lol! :dunno:

Oh and I'm 22!


----------



## Guest

Hey, this is Kyle from East Lansing, MI. I'm 22 and just got into snowboarding over Christmas break and I'm addicted to the sport. Hopefully this season lasts longer than usual so I can get in a few more trips up north!


----------



## Guest

*new girl*

Hey everyone...I'm Heather. I am new to this site. I live in Washington State. I went snowboarding at Monarch a handfull of times. Since I moved back to Washington and left all of my buddies behind, I haven't had a chance to meet new people to go with. That was about six years ago. I am itching to get into again, so I am hoping to make friends in the local scene and get some tips here on this site.


----------



## Guest

*Hi from another Washingtonian*

I'm a newbie and stumbled upon this forum while websurfing for ski season info. I've only been snowboarding 3 times (and there was a year in between the first and second time), but think I'm doing pretty good for a newbie (doing runs by myself on the lower level lifts, I'm good once I get stapped in, I just suck getting off the lift... I seem to have a hard time when one foot is out, even on my stomp pad)... just really bummed that all passes were closed this weekend. Anyway, looking forward to soaking up as much info and tips that I can. 

~ Becky


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone. My name is Simon and I`m from Belgium. I have been snowboard for in total 6 weeks now, and I vistited this forum ALOT once I decided to take my snowboarding to the next level. That is learning how to jump, grab etc and not just boringly riding behind my friends (who are all skieers).

I have been around alot, so I know some of you already from the posts . I decided to get a registration on the forum, to say how mutch I love and how mutch of a help you guys have been (especially snowwolf). Hopefully my `brand new` experience can be of some help to some newbies too.

cheers and happy snowboarding!
Simon

PS: Thanks to your tips I learned a tailslide, FS/BS 180, indy and doing helicopters (not dificult lol). Many thanks for that!


----------



## Guest

Hello! I am 19 years old and I'm comming from Slovenia. I have been skiing for 8 years or so, but I decided to try snowboarding. My girlfriend has been snowboarding for 6 years and she is also snowboarding instructor now so she helped me learn. I am addicted now, evethough this is my first session on board. it is a lot of fun.

See ya!


----------



## Guest

hey. im here from Kentucky. just did get into boarding last year, bought me a board this year. i love to go boarding when i can.


----------



## Guest

Hello all the boarders from around the world!

I'm not only new to this forum but to Vancouver, where I live now, as well. I recently moved from the Netherlands to Canada to live my dreams. I've been snowboarding for more than 15 years now, and even went heli-boarding twice (Panorama and Golden). I might have been a 'pro-boarder' but since I had my back bone fractured in '98 I had to slow things down a bit. Snowboarding is one of the main reasons to move to Vancouver, it's a big step but it will be worth while.

Since I'm still searching for a job and I don't know anybody around here it's hard te get in contact with people, so I was wondering whether there're boarders in de Vancouver region who would like to take me to one of the ski resorts around here. If you would like to do so or just would like to know more about me, just sent me a message.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

*Area code?*



rdlviper said:


> I will start this thread.
> 
> I am 24 years old, live in Toronto Canada.
> 
> I grew up in Regina, Saskatchewan (where there is a ton of snow) so naturally i have gone both skiing and snowboarding.
> 
> I'm still a beginner snowboarder, but hope to learn lots at Snowboarding Forum



I'm originally from Toronto, Canada but now reside in Sydney, Australia. I'm pretty ancient in that I've been boarding for about 17years from back in the day at Blue Mountain and even Glen Eden (shiver). My experience as follows: 2 concussions, 1 separated shoulder, 3 dislocations, numerous tree hugging incidents (only happpened in BC for some odd reason) and a kicker where I ended up in some womans lap while she was waiting in queue for the lift.


----------



## Guest

*Hello from NW Washington*

Hey to all.

I've been riding for about 2 seasons,but I go up a lot so I think I have a pretty good handle on it.Not into the super hard stuff or the park yet,but getting there.I live in Bellingham WA(about 1 hour west of Mt.Baker)so I have it pretty good.

Hey Heather and Becky,give a shout if you come up to Baker anytime soon.We ride there once a week(Thurs,Fri,or Sat).We are thinking of making a Stevens Pass run sometime soon now that the passes are back open(for now!!).Crazy snow this year,huh!

This is a really cool site...glad to be here.

-Goat


----------



## Guest

Im from Edmonton Alberta. Ive skied all my life, and am learning to snowboard. LOL, I dont miss skiing at all these days, would much rather ride. Im here hoping to pick up tips to improve my riding.


----------



## Guest

Goat said:


> Hey to all.
> 
> I've been riding for about 2 seasons,but I go up a lot so I think I have a pretty good handle on it.Not into the super hard stuff or the park yet,but getting there.I live in Bellingham WA(about 1 hour west of Mt.Baker)so I have it pretty good.
> 
> Hey Heather and Becky,give a shout if you come up to Baker anytime soon.We ride there once a week(Thurs,Fri,or Sat).We are thinking of making a Stevens Pass run sometime soon now that the passes are back open(for now!!).Crazy snow this year,huh!
> 
> This is a really cool site...glad to be here.
> 
> -Goat



Hey cool, nice to meet you! Haven't tried Stevens or Baker yet (we've been going to White Pass). How do you think they compare to White Pass for newbies?


----------



## Guest

bravogrl28 said:


> Hey cool, nice to meet you! Haven't tried Stevens or Baker yet (we've been going to White Pass). How do you think they compare to White Pass for newbies?


Nice too meet you too.

I haven't been to White Pass yet,but want to check it out(maybe a spring ride).

I think Stevens might be a bit more "newbie friendly" as far as the runs go.Bakers green runs are pretty flat and there really are not that many(they are all kind of in the same little area).Most of the runs are blues,but they are not too bad.It's kind of easy/harder/easy thing,so it's a really good place to push your riding.

We went up to Baker yesterday and it was soooooo sweet!!!!It was sunny spring conditions with lots-o-powder left.Great riding.

Hope you got to go up this weekend,I think it was pretty sick everywhere.I'll give a shout if my buddies and I can get our crap together and organize a road trip

-Goat


----------



## Guest

My name is Jason. I currently live in Rochester, NY.

I've been boarding for 7 years, although my first year was the only year where I went more than twice. Conditions here in Rochester pretty much suck and it's difficult to find the time and money to drive out to Vermont more than once or twice a season. Next season I'll be looking into more often. My wife is getting serious about it now and we're going to be buying her some gear here in the next few weeks.

Places I have snowboarded:
Oregon: Mt. Bachelor
Colorado: Vail, Beaver Creek, Monarch, Breckenridge, Keystone
New York: Bristol
Vermont: Mt. Snow


----------



## Guest

Sup y'all. My name is Kevin, I live in Kelowna BC and my home mountain is Big White. 24yr's old blah blah blah. I've been riding for about 11 years now and skied for 4 years before that. Slowly built my knowledge about equipment maintenance over the years enough to get a job as a ski/board techy for a couple Heli-skiing lodges up North. I'll keep out the names of em for now but yes, there are fringe benefits like free riding with the job. Been doin some reading on this forum and I'm likin what I'm reading, some good info on here so I'm lookin forward to learning more. You can never know enough. 
Aside from riding, I'm a big 4x4er. Not mud though, more of a rock crawler competition kinda guy. Anyways, that's me. Cheers.:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> Welcome to the forums guys. Your going to learn and grow alot here.
> 
> I live in Syracuse...I think u may be getting some snow tonight. Bristol will be running for awhile. I was thinking of going Thursday but will wait until after our meet next week.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy guys:thumbsup:


You're definitely right about the snow. We didn't get much, but any little bit helps. If we hadn't spent 2.5 hours shopping for gear for my wife last night we would probably head out there tonight. Might have to wait till next week for some night boarding or next weekend. Might even play hookie some day coming up if we get some decent snow.


----------



## Guest

Ok Im from Dover, Delaware (if you dont know where that is dont worry. it sucks) and I still live there sadly. I've been snowboarding now for about.......5 days. so far my only experience is loads of fun and a busted nut......


----------



## Guest

*Howdy From Cakalaky!*

Hey! 

[Cakalacky = North Carolina]

I'm a newbie to boarding, living in Raleigh, NC. But, this past winter my wife turned me onto it and I am sick about snowboarding now! Made it to Zermatt, Switzerland this past May, but didn't get on the slopes. sigh. Next trip, for sure!

However, I'm heading to Denver in April '08 for a work conference. Gonna pop over to Vail for a lil mountain top boarding for a couple of days. Yeah, I know - not ideal. But, hey, I'm gonna be in CO already... and just 2 hours from Vail... so let's hit it!

Looking forward to getting serious and more skilled on a deck... but mainly to stop fallin' down! LOL

Cya,

Ian


----------



## Alcyo

Well, where to start... Oke, I'm living in one of the flattest countries in the world (The Netherlands) So no mountains to ride  We have some of the largest indoor slopes of the world, but that doesnt come near a real mountain.
Gladly I can escape this country onces in a while for some real snow (Will go to La Plagne,France in 3 weeks).
Have been boarding for a few years now, always have rented my gear until this year. Was tired of mounting my big feet (US size 14) on small boards etc.

2 months ago I bought :
- Ride Decade 162w (not the most populair board on this forum, but I like it)
- Burton Rulers
- Burton Missions


----------



## Guest

Hi people.. thought i should introduce myself. I currently live in vermont. I used to ski back when i was in Grenoble but i'm trying out snowboarding this season. I guess its safe to say that i'm never gonna go back on my skis again .
I can't wait to head out on thursday after the storm


----------



## Guest

Hey this is jamman here. I live in northern Michigan and I've been snowboarding about a little over a year now. My home mountain is Nubs Nob, which is basically in my backyard, and happens to be where I work. I've already learned a lot of new stuff and look forward to getting to know all you guys!


----------



## Guest

Hey my name is Brandon and I'm from Bar Harbor, ME. I've been boarding for about 8 years and am on the Ski Patrol at Hermon Mountain in Hermon, ME. Hope to get some good insight from this forum!


----------



## Grimdog

HermonSkiPatrol said:


> Hey my name is Brandon and I'm from Bar Harbor, ME. I've been boarding for about 8 years and am on the Ski Patrol at Hermon Mountain in Hermon, ME. Hope to get some good insight from this forum!



Welcome Brandon. Hope you can share some good stories with us as well.


----------



## Guest

Hey. My name is Ian and i'm 13 years old. I'm a Downhill skateboarder and just really got into snowboarding this year. I finally realized how fun it is when I went to Okemo and I didn't want to stop. I hope to get better and just have fun.


----------



## Guest

Hi im george. i live in houston texas but was born and raised in anchorage alaska. i miss the snow alot and only go snow boarding once a year . after a recent trip i have decided to get involved in the community and buy my own stuff. so i decided that a good first step was to join a forum.


----------



## Guest

What's going on,

name is Dre and I'm over in the Trenton/Princeton area. This is my second season snowboarding and I've become obsessed. Since the season is coming to a close I figure this forum will be a great way to fill the void.


----------



## Guest

What's happnin' people?!?!

I'm Hanré from NZ, season is about to start in about 2/3 months and can't wait!!
Haven't been able to hit the slopes in about 4 years but it's all changing this year!:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz

Wow, a bunch of newbies to the forum. Welcome to the board.


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to say hey. I'm Kristen and I'm in Arizona and just got into snowboarding along with my boyfriend this spring and we are totally hooked and can't wait for winter to come!


----------



## Andi

Just want to stop by and show the forum some love, been reading the board for a long while now not sure why it took me so long to sign up. My name is Andi I'm 23 from northern Jer-z, I'm totally addicted to snowboarding and baseball and look forward to kickin it with all the forum members.


----------



## Guest

hey im aaron, im 16
im an instructor at willamette pass oregon, i love to wakeboard, play baseball and football
im a level 1 instructor and i love to board
if anybody ever heads up to the area, hit me up


----------



## Guest

What up? 28 from SLC 2nd year shreddin.


----------



## Alexander

Alex from Alaska, but I`ve been living in Nagoya, Japan for about 5 years now. I snowboarded a few times at Alyeska in Alaska, but never seriously. I kind of gave up when I came to Japan because I thought it would be too expensive, but I finally gave it a shot this season and it ended up being more reasonable than I thought, and now I`m hooked. I`m kicking myself though, because I was so close to Alyeska all that time, and now that I`m *actually* into it, the prime location is so far away... :laugh:


----------



## snowvols

I am Logan
I am from Knoxville, TN where I currently go to school. I hate living in the warm since I do not get to go ride nearly as much as I want to.


----------



## saturday22

Hey all.

I'm 19. Live in Long Island, NY.

Originally from Philly, PA.

Been wanting to snowboard for years. Finally went on a trip with my school in early March. Then went twice more after that, and now I'm addicted.


----------



## killclimbz

Welcome to the forum guys!


----------



## Guest

Hello, everyone. I am a 29 year old, U.S. Navy veteran, Pre-Law Network Engineering student. I live in Oklahoma City, OK. I have been in the mood for a good road trip for the past couple years but I haven't had time to go on one. Furthermore, I haven't been able to decide where I want to go. I like the idea of fulling the tank and driving wherever the road takes me...but, again, I haven't had time for it. Well, my schedule is opening up and I have decided on a road trip to Colorado for some snowboarding with a friend or two. I have been skiing only once, and that was when I was much younger, and I have never been on a snowboard. So, I got online and read about how to select the right board but it really sounds like it will come down to personal preference. I thought it would help to find an active snowboarding forum and get some advice from some _experts_. I found my way here through Google and it appears that I am in the right place. So I'm about to hit your forum and see what I can find regarding _free ride_ and _freestyle_ boards, as it seems that a combination of those styles may best suit me. 
So, hi!


----------



## Guest

Hello all! I am new, just joined today. I am 26 and live in the Washington, DC area and work in Marketing. I am originally from the Philadelphia area but have been in DC for 8 years. In my younger years, I traveled out West every winter but didn't have the opportunity to go this year - now I am looking to get back into it and go next year!


----------



## Guest

hey, uh im 19 from NZ, been snowboarding for awhile now and try go as much as possible. missed last season cause of broken wrist though which was a killer.


----------



## ollie

hey im supposed to be studyn for my finals now but, im ollie, from ireland. i first went skiing when i was 4, then converted to snowboarding at around 15. now 20, captain of the snowsports club in my uni n im about to hit wanaka in NZ for a season this summer! cant wait,


----------



## Guest

Sup everyone, I just joined yesterday... lovin the forums so far  I board at Liberty, Whitetail, Roundtop and Blueknob and am gonna make a video next season.


----------



## Guest

Yo. Im 14 and been snowboard up here in maine for 5 years. preety sick at what i do and tryin to get noticed!


----------



## Guest

erm... ahoy. stumbled across here, looked interesting enough, so i figgered i'd join in on the discussions. ummm... me... i'm 25, live just outside of san francisco. I ride a Forum Grudge 158 with Republic bindings and a Sims Daytona 166 for those extra powdery back country days.  I usually haunt Dodge Ridge, but I've made the rounds this year. (I made it out to Mt. Hood Meadows, Lake Louise, Sunshine Village, Kirkwood, and Norquay as well.) Been boarding for 13 years and skiing for 10 before that. (Yes, I was 2 when I started skiing. I blame my canadian blood.) Switched and never looked back. Well, I'll catch y'all around later.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the forum guys, it's always nice to have more members join our community. 

Keep on riding....


----------



## Guest

My name is Emily, I'm 22, live in Toronto and spend the Canadian summers in New Zealand. I'm a snowboard tech and setting up a new shop this coming season and will be looking to bounce teching knowledge off of others. 
I also longboard when there is no snow left. 

I ride at the moment and Arbor Push 156 with Burton Escapades and a Salomon Sanchez with Relay Pro bindings and am looking to get my grubby hands on the Burton WMS Supermodel 156 when pro deal comes around


----------



## Guest

nice to meet you all!
my name is Arsene and I live in Kazakhstan. try to do as much snowboardriding as possible during the season. our Tien Shan mountains are really gorgeous! 
would be nice to meet you somewhere in Kazakhstan or Kirgistan! to enjoy the perfect snow together!


----------



## daysailer1

Hi everyone,

I registered here last fall but haven't posted here. I'm in my mid-40's and have been snowboarding since 1988. I live in the Front Range of Colorado. I've been teaching snowboarding part-time for the past six seasons, the past two seasons at Winter Park. Four seasons at Loveland before that. I'm currently working on getting my AASI Cert. 2. I probably get in 40-60 days a season. I've done alot of riding at Steamboat, Snowmass, Copper Mtn, Vail, etc. Just checking out the community here.


----------



## Guest

Hiii 

I'm Emily and i'm 15, and im a kid from barrie 
I loveee snowboarding. 
I board whenever i have the chance, even if im injured.
I tend to board or ski (yes i skii, but freestylee) at blue or louis, because those are the best hills around. lol.
Soooo, yea, there's my awesome replyyy


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it out here.

Post up :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Hahaha.

Will dooo :]


----------



## daysailer1

> Hey Daysailer...drop in on the instructors forum, we can always use some help from fellow instructors. I am going for my cert 2 this next season as well.


Thanks Snowolf. I'm working on all aspects of my teaching, MA, and riding so I'm starting to jump into the snowboarding forums more. I have time now too.:laugh: I beat myself up pretty bad working on all the Cert 2 riding tasks for AASI-RM this season. I did pass my Cert 2 written exam this season. I now have the three days of on-snow examinations to pass.

We've had a strong PNW influence at Winter Park. My SSD used to be the SSD at Crystal - Bob Barnes. Earl Saline was here too for five years. Earl's over at Beaver Creek now. Last season Chris Hargrave and his brother were here. I don't know where Chris was this season but I know he teaches up there in the summer.

I was up riding at A-Basin yesterday. Nice coverage and lots of fun dropping the West Wall cornice. Only two more weeks.


----------



## daysailer1

Chris definitely knows his stuff. He led my new hire clinic at WP. I only had time to take a few training clinics with him last season. He mainly did the Cert 3 and freestyle clinics. Chris wouldn't recognize my riding now. It gave him fits sometimes. My Cert 2 riding tasks were really sketchy at the beginning of this season. There are still three riding tasks that need improvement. Our NZ trainers advised waiting until next year - they knew I was stressing it. I did bring back material from my prep clinics that helped all Cert 2 candidates out. Also, many people were panicing over the teaching segment of the exam - Cert 2 & Cert 3's. It's a tough thing to be reviewed by your peers. They can pick up the slightest flaws.

The advanced MA is something I'm working at improving too. Until this season it's been hard for me to get classes above the never-ever stage. I try to practice some from the lift and from the cafe windows facing the main drag down to the base area. One trainer suggested us trying to recreate on snow the movements we see our students doing. It's a great way to detect the root cause. The new Focus on Riding DVD is helpful too. 

I wouldn't mind trading experiences and ideas. The AASI board is pretty dead and (no offense) it seems like only the Eastern guys post. Their season is pretty short and they don't quite have the terrain that we do. I know they can rock it all but I think the cultures are different.

I do have my AASI-RM Cert 2 Study Guide filled out in detail and in a Word format. I'm sure it's a bit different in your division. You are welcome to it if you want it. I would still hit the books and study - you could probably even find things to add to it.


----------



## daysailer1

email sent


----------



## Guest

Im mike im 18 grew up in arizona but moved out to the U.P so just picked up snowboardin but found the love of my life......the mountain.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the forum, I am glad you found your passion. Hope to see you here often and contributing in the forum.

later :thumbsup:


----------



## CoffeeNhugz

Me...well, I'm sixteen, I have been riding since I was eight. Both ski and snowboard(now mostly snowboarding because I happen to own one). Born in Ukraine, moved to good old Southern California. 


Snowboarders SoCal


----------



## Guest

rdlviper said:


> I will start this thread.
> 
> I am 24 years old, live in Toronto Canada.
> 
> I grew up in Regina, Saskatchewan (where there is a ton of snow) so naturally i have gone both skiing and snowboarding.
> 
> I'm still a beginner snowboarder, but hope to learn lots at Snowboarding Forum



I'm 26 I live in Sydney Australia,

I grew up in Melbourne,

I started riding 8 years ago, Ive travelled all around the world with my snowboard. snowboarding is my life....


----------



## Guest

coffeNhugz you look much better without your glasses .


----------



## alaric

Welcome to the forum everyone. Hope you enjoy our little community.


----------



## CoffeeNhugz

Simply^Ride said:


> coffeNhugz you look much better without your glasses .


Spidy, I always found you to be the most attractive superhero/bug of all time. Jumping from roof to roof is so sexy in itself it makes a girls heart plunge...ok no not really.


----------



## nzboardlife

18 year old from auckland, nz.
snowboard'n for 3 years, surf more then i snowboard as waves are all year round but i like the snow more.
Plan on transfering to UCLA in my 3rd year of civil, currently in my first.
Also have a gulmarg trip planned, (my mum spends alot of time in india, score'n a free board holiday


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, Im 20 years old. I live in PA. I've been snowboarding for about 2 seasons. I just bought my first board and I can't wait for this season. Anyway, I just joined the forum and hopefully I will learn a lot.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the forum, hope you like it here.

BTW cool avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

yo i'm 18 years old, just got my first board and very excited to go and shred this season.


----------



## Guest

Yo what up cuz


----------



## Guest

What up? The names JT and I have been snowboarding since I was seven. But I've only been really snowboarding- as in progressing- for about 3-4 years. I live In LA at the beach and I like to surf and skate. But snowboarding is everything. I can't get over it and every time the season ends I count the days till opening at MAMMOTH!!! I ride everything but my favorite is powder in the trees. I can't wait till next season CYA on the SLOPES


----------



## Guest

Hello All,
Im from Adelaide in South Australia. I have been up to the mountains in Vic three times, hotham twice and falls creek once. Absolutely loved it. First two times I skied and then last time I boarded. I found boarding so much more fun. I couldnt wait to go back so I had to figure out a way to get more time on the slopes so im planning on taking a working holiday after uni has finished to Canada on Whistler.


----------



## Guest

Oh boy we got a new wolf in the family :laugh:, you better watch out Snow he might replace you :laugh:.

Well any way, welcome to the forum guys, hope you like it here.


----------



## Suburban Blend

Thank you SA, New Zealand and Australian riders for keeping the stoke alive for the next 4 months. Have a great season and I truely hope that you all choke on fat pow face shots!!!


----------



## Guest

I actually cant make it to the mountain this season, Just dont have the cash . Waiting for my working holiday in Whistler for 2009-10. I have just gotten snowboard sick and getting withdrawal from not snowboarding for so long so I joined these forums.


----------



## Guest

Bus service aint too bad, its the accommodation, hire and mountain pass that cost the most. Just dont have the spare $1000. Its 746 km away.


----------



## baldylox

TigerWolf said:


> Bus service aint too bad, its the accommodation, hire and mountain pass that cost the most. Just dont have the spare $1000. Its 746 km away.


??? thats like a 5-6 hour drive. no biggie


----------



## Guest

Hey guys im new to this thread but i really enjoy boarding ! i have a custom burton board with flow bindings and couldnt be happier with it! I usually board at mammoth in California but am open to go anywhere else!


----------



## Guest

Cool, welcome to the forum, hope to see you around often. 

Feel free to say w/e is in your mind, well not everything, its got to be legal :laugh:

Welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the forum. Hope you like it here.


----------



## kyle16

Hey all, just thought I'd stop by and check this place out. Geoko recommended this place and so far is seems pretty sweet.


----------



## Guest

welcome to our site Kyle, I hope you like it here. Feel free to express yourself, enjoy


----------



## Guest

Welcome kyle. Where are you from? Add it to your profile so we can see.


----------



## kyle16

Thanks for the welcome. Updated the profile and avatar to come soon (well, when I am not lazy). I am from the Bay Area in California. My friend Geoko introduced me to this site. We have been riding together for quite a few years.


----------



## Guest

I'm Jabari, I'm 20 and I'm from Richmond, VA and go to Virginia Tech. I've been snowboarding for 8 years.

I snowboard at either Wintergreen, Massanutten or Snowshoe and try to make trips out West or further north usually at least once each season.


----------



## alaric

Welcome to the forums everyone. This is an awesome community, and you'll really enjoy it!


----------



## daysailer1

Welcome new peeps. This is a great community here. 

I took my first snowboard lesson at Snowshoe in 1988.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the forum, it's nice to have new members during the off season to keep the forum going.


----------



## Guest

hey dudes, my name's sam, 17years young and live in belgium. I'm snowboarding for 4-5 months now, and i caught the virus. I can't stop riding. I 'm really glad i found this forum!


----------



## Guest

*Hey!! I'm Morgan and I'm from New Zealand...and right now we're smack bang in the middle of winter!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Lovin it!!*


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the forum, there are a few other members from NZ.

Hope you post some pictures, we are in deep need of some good pics of down south.


----------



## Guest

Hi. I'm Rhodri from N Wales, UK. 

I have been boarding for a couple of years now - I have been to Val D'isere & Courchevel. I have been boarding in the local hills in winter - though you tend to get spoilt with chairlifts.... half an hour hike for a 3 minute downhill aint fun !... other than that I have been to various Snowdomes - Tamworth in Birmingham and Chill Factor in Manchester.

I have been trying to get the girlfriend into boarding - going as far as booking a six hour lesson for her birthday !!! - she's still bruised 

We're both off to Fernie, BC in January 2009.

Other than that I'm into mountain biking, surfing, windsurfing, walking, cars, bikes, paragliding..... generally stupid stuff that could get you hurt but in the mean time is good fun.

*touching wood (ooer) I have never had any real catastrophes - apart from 30 stiches to my head and various scars from biking (though i have been doing that for 12 years...and I fell off on a road)

Been a member of a UK-based extreme sports forum that has been taken over by complete arses... hence heading elsewhere....


----------



## Grimdog

Rhod said:


> Hi. I'm Rhodri from N Wales, UK.
> 
> I have been boarding for a couple of years now - I have been to Val D'isere & Courchevel. I have been boarding in the local hills in winter - though you tend to get spoilt with chairlifts.... half an hour hike for a 3 minute downhill aint fun !... other than that I have been to various Snowdomes - Tamworth in Birmingham and Chill Factor in Manchester.
> 
> I have been trying to get the girlfriend into boarding - going as far as booking a six hour lesson for her birthday !!! - she's still bruised
> 
> We're both off to Fernie, BC in January 2009.
> 
> Other than that I'm into mountain biking, surfing, windsurfing, walking, cars, bikes, paragliding..... generally stupid stuff that could get you hurt but in the mean time is good fun.
> 
> *touching wood (ooer) I have never had any real catastrophes - apart from 30 stiches to my head and various scars from biking (though i have been doing that for 12 years...and I fell off on a road)
> 
> Been a member of a UK-based extreme sports forum that has been taken over by complete arses... hence heading elsewhere....


Welcome to the forum. You'll enjoy Fernie. One of my favorite resorts ever. They've been known to get epic powder dumps as well.


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> Welcome to the forum. You'll enjoy Fernie. One of my favorite resorts ever. They've been known to get epic powder dumps as well.


Thankyou.

Im hoping I will enjoy Fernie - I have been hearing great things.... I doubt I will want to go back to the UK !!!


----------



## Guest

Hi all! I just registered to this forum today, I'm always on the ibiza spotlight forum in the summer talking dj's, drinks and dance tracks but I've had my summer clubbing holiday now and am looking forward to thinking about the winter 08/09 season. I've really enjoyed the ibiza forum so thought it was time I looked for one on my other favourite hobby boarding, this site looks just my cup of tea! In particular this year I will be reading all the resort reviews as I am undecided as to where to board this year (theres no chance where I live so I'm afraid I'm a holidays only boarder, if only I lived in the mountains!). I'm fairly new to boarding (started in 2005) although I have been to quite a few resorts, Chamonix in France (my first holiday as a beginner) and since then Colorado (Vail, Copper Mountain) , Wyoming (Jackson Hole and some off-piste by the Teton pass), California (Tahoe) and Canada (Vancouver, Whistler and Big White). Looking forward to hearing your advice and perhaps giving a little out myself


----------



## jpfaherty2

Hi everyone, my names JP.. I just registered after lurking for a long time so I figured I should say hello. I'm from the northeast (Boston Ma) where the conditions are tough but the times are fun! During my time lurking I've taken a lot of advice away from this website and I'd just like to thank everyone who has helped! Also, the trips reports are great and I hope to read and contribute many more this winter! Hope everyone's enjoying there summer, winter is just around the bend!


----------



## Airbourne

Hey everyone! i hail from vancouver and absolutely love snowboarding!...as im sure most people on here do haha
i can't wait till we get some snow on them mountains!!!!


----------



## Guest

16, santa rosa, california. no snow... ever (lame). i have a cabin in tahoe (heavenly), and i go every weekend i can. snowboarding=my life


----------



## Guest

*uk boarder*

Hi, i'm from the uk, and have been snowboarding for three seasons now. I try to get out whenever i can. can't wait for this season. starting to prepare now. I usually have to go abroad, as there is very little snow over here.


----------



## Guest

Welcome welcome.


Hope you guys like it here.




Let my tatas give you warm welcome.


----------



## Guest

Hello,

This is who we are:

Pitcrew
207 N Market St
Frederick MD 21701
Pitcrewskateboards.com
Skateboard and snowboard shop.
15 years in business.
Down to shred anything!
Thanks for making a rad forum!


----------



## Dcp584

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## T.J.

Pitcrew said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is who we are:
> 
> Pitcrew
> 207 N Market St
> Frederick MD 21701
> Pitcrewskateboards.com
> Skateboard and snowboard shop.
> 15 years in business.
> Down to shred anything!
> Thanks for making a rad forum!


SPAM!

just kidding. pitcrew rawks my sawks...


----------



## Guest

Pitcrew said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is who we are:
> 
> Pitcrew
> 207 N Market St
> Frederick MD 21701
> Pitcrewskateboards.com
> Skateboard and snowboard shop.
> 15 years in business.
> Down to shred anything!
> Thanks for making a rad forum!


Welcome to the forum guys!!


----------



## Guest

Yea, sorry... Not trying to spam by any means... Thought about that after the fact....


----------



## Guest

Pitcrew said:


> Yea, sorry... Not trying to spam by any means... Thought about that after the fact....



fucking spammers!! haha... nah you guys are straight!! no worries!


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone,
So I live on Vancouver Island and I just started boarding last year and got addicted to it. Already have my pass for this year and can't wait for the snow to start falling up on the hill 
Hope I can learn lots from all you who know what you're doing because I sure don't lol


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest

g'day.

me names Josh. I'm 15 from australia.

sort of got in to snowboarding this year, went a few times with my cousiens and freinds! was good, hoping to go alot more next season, i picked it up quickely went over a few jumps and had alot of fun!


----------



## WhistlerBound

Hey Josh and welcome. Where did you do your boarding this winter?


----------



## Guest

*sup?*

whats up guys?
first time user here.
im 23, love to snowboard but just moved out of snow country.
need to get a new board for takin on trips.
my old one is too small!
if anyone is interested i have a 152 burton motion w/ burton freestyle bindings im looking to get rid of?
hit me up sometime guys.
lata


----------



## Guest

WhistlerBound said:


> Hey Josh and welcome. Where did you do your boarding this winter?


hi, i went to mt buller, it was a good experience a lot of fun and laughs:1st day i took the discovery pakage (_i think its called_) and i went down Burke street a few times to practice what i had learn from the instructor, then my cousins said i should try little buller spur, so i did it was much more difficult but i made it down with a lot of falling over. i was asked to go the following week and i took it up, the guys i was with were impressed at how quick i had picked it up, so was i. im hoping to get out next season a heap more now i know how to ride sort of.

cheers


----------



## WhistlerBound

Cool, sounds like you're getting into it. My daughter was up at Hotham a couple of weeks ago and really enjoyed it. It was her first time on a snowboard but she was even hitting a couple of small jumps by the end of the week. I believe the season has been pretty good this year, in fact it's still going.


----------



## Guest

Hey yall! Im 23 from NJ, been riding for about three seasons and im loving it! I hope this season on the east coast isnt as sucktastic as last year!

Leyla


----------



## Guest

hi im ryan and i go snowboarding with no handlebars...no handlebars lol


----------



## Guest

*Allo!*

I'm Andrea, 20, from Vancouver... so I board mostly up at Grouse.
I ride a Roxy Sugar board, but upgrading to the rome artifact 1985


----------



## Guest

Hi! I'm 16 years old, live in Lisbon, Portugal
I'm still a beginner snowboarder. I've only been snowboarding 3 times in my life, but hope to learn lots at Snowboarding Forum and


----------



## lopro

*what happenin everybody?*

What's happenin' everybody?

I always meant to get into a forum but never got around to it and where I am now. I'm from CT and usually ride in the VT area. Been riding for a solid 8 years and finally upgraded my gear from a 159 Nidecker Smoke with Drake F60 to a 160 Burton Custom X which is waiting for some new bindings (looking at burton c02s or rome targas). Looking forward to a good season on the slopes and kickin it around this forum.


----------



## Guest

COOL. More people and some of them international. 


Welcome to the forum, hope you like ti here.


----------



## jayb

Hi, guys I just came across this site love it. I am 28 been riding about 12years mostly at small mountains in upstate NY going to stratton and Gore this season.

My first good set up was a 148 joyride life support with aluminum joyride bindings, then had K2 clickers for a while when step ins were cool. Now I ride a Never Summer SL 148 with Technine combos back from about 2001-2002 I just got this season last years technine T-9's red and black so I haven't ridden them yet. I also just picked up A DBX Element 151 with DBX bindings off of ebay for $ 30.00 but I have never heard of the brand are they any good. thanks


----------



## stuntmanmike

Mike here been a member for a little while but just lurked for a long time. 27 years old been riding for 13 years or so. I grew up in Michigan riding little trash dump hills like mt brighton or getting up to nubs knob if I was lucky. anyway now I live in NC and go out to the App Mtns a dozen times or so a year.


----------



## Dcp584

jayb said:


> then had K2 clickers for a while when step ins were cool.


This is a false statement click in bindings were never cool..tsk tsk c'mon after twelve years of riding you should know that.

Anyways welcome to the forum there hoss.


----------



## Guest

Welcome new members. Agreed, click in bindings were never cool, but I thought they were very convenient when I started boarding. Then I bought my own gear and thought to myself "why the hell does anyone use click in bindings?".


----------



## Dcp584

Yea right the clickin bindings were always a pain and not really convenient. maybe at teh start of the day when you fisrt stepped into them. after your first run they were so caked with shit and when you went to put that rear foot back in they wouldn't latch to the boot. Uber gay..


----------



## stuntmanmike

I will admit I also rocked a set of K2 Klicker bindings. I just thought they were the hot stuff at the time. looking back now I realize just how foolish I really was.


----------



## jayb

Step-ins were the best thing going back in the day late 90's maybe in to 2001 I know they are not cool because I went back to straps I actualy had my front foot "un click" on a good size jump the landing was not pretty to make a long story short I bought straps bindings the next day. Any one heard of DBX before


----------



## Guest

Adam Drover, from Newf, Canada.
I'm 19 and been riding for 4 ish years. I ride a GNU Street Series with Custom bindings and Burton Ruler Rasta boots. I'm tryin to find myself an old Street Dweller on Ebay to dick around on, but to no such luck.


----------



## baldylox

mpdsnowman said:


> Colorado, Utah, Vermont, Upstate NY


Notice the capitalization....so you admit "Upstate NY" is a seperate state!? Hillbillies! All Hillbillies!


----------



## Guest

Hey everybody- been boarding since the 80's. still have my first ride- Kemper 165the fluroescent pink blue and green on my board matched my jacket and pants. Man was I cool back then!!


----------



## Guest

Hi everybody!

My name is Jeb and I'm a 46 year old gigolo from Nebraska. I really don't know nothin about snowboarding but I do love rest stops and cruising the truck stop parking lots. I have been known to frequent Ski Patrol bathrooms if that counts?


I always see you guys chatting about fashion and what not so here is what I like to wear: Cut-off wrangle jeans with sleeveless flannel shirts. I don't know what all this "Boa" talk is but usually I see it in the parts where yall are talkin' bout them fancy snowboard boots. I prefer British Knights with white tube socks, now that's the cats meow. Purrrr

I want to get away from the life I've been living and pick up a new hobby. I figured this would be a good start. 

Yall could take me to the mountain and show me how to get on that crazy board and do those fabulous tricks. And I aint scared of fallin' cause I've been puttin' powder up my nose for years.

Any takers?


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

Twix said:


> I always see you guys chatting about fashion and what not so here is what I like to wear: Cut-off wrangle jeans with sleeveless flannel shirts. I don't know what all this "Boa" talk is but usually I see it in the parts where yall are talkin' bout them fancy snowboard boots. I prefer British Knights with white tube socks, now that's the cats meow. Purrrr


Total hotness!

I'm Mag, and I'm new-ish to boarding. When I moved from ON to BC last year I noticed everyone beating a path up into the mountains every weekend and tagged along. Got 25 days in my first year! Yow! Suffice it to say, I'm totally hooked. And if I had it my way, every slope would be covered with Jebs in sleeveless logger plaid and acid wash jeans.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq

mag⋅net⋅ism;75148 said:


> Total hotness!
> 
> I'm Mag, and I'm new-ish to boarding. When I moved from ON to BC last year I noticed everyone beating a path up into the mountains every weekend and tagged along. Got 25 days in my first year! Yow! Suffice it to say, I'm totally hooked. And if I had it my way, every slope would be covered with Jebs in sleeveless logger plaid and acid wash jeans.


Sweet Zombie Jesus
I'll stick with my baggy white snowboarding pants and the fleece layers.
Cheers to the crowd of snowboarders that is willing to wear cutoffs in the pow.


----------



## Guest

*green in more ways than one..*

hey everyone
new to the forum
new to the sport
got to go to the poconos once last year
too much fun, had to buy my own board for this year
looking forward to the season
and getting to know you guys


----------



## neednsnow

Dcp584 said:


> This is a false statement click in bindings were never cool..tsk tsk c'mon after twelve years of riding you should know that.
> 
> Anyways welcome to the forum there hoss.


I don't know about this whole cool bit, but I loved the Clikers! I rocked them out all the way till last year when I bought flows. I hate hate hate the strap delay on the mountain. After 6 years on the same set of Clickers, I can't say anything bad about them. If it weren't for the fact I needed new boots, I would have stuck with the Clickers. Functional, folks, the clickers had functional value!


----------



## T.J.

neednsnow said:


> I don't know about this whole cool bit, but I loved the Clikers! I rocked them out all the way till last year when I bought flows. I hate hate hate the strap delay on the mountain. After 6 years on the same set of Clickers, I can't say anything bad about them. If it weren't for the fact I needed new boots, I would have stuck with the Clickers. Functional, folks, the clickers had functional value!


i kind of agree. i rocked burton step ins back in the day and never had a problem with em. i bought them cause i was always riding with skiers and got tired of hearing them bitch about having to wait for me. when i stopped riding with impatient skiers i went back to straps.


----------



## Guest

Hi everybody!


----------



## rjattack19

hows it goin, my name is Ronnie im 19 and i live in the San Diego area. Im sorta new to snowboarding last year was my first time and im hooked, looking to go a bunch this year


----------



## Penguin

Dominic
24 years old
North San Diego, but possibly moving full-time to Orange County
Riding for 3 years now, totally hooked!


----------



## trevk#07

Name is Trevor

Age is 21...1 mth away from 22

Location is San Jose, CA...all my life!

I have been snowboarding about 2 seasons worth over the last 3 years...


----------



## Guest

The name's Aaron
I currently live in Minnesota, but from Cali! woot woot
Age- 19
Been Riding for long time. Kinda off an on when i was younger.. but 4th straight year now. An loving it!


----------



## Guest

davis
Currently residing in Slatyfork, WV (basically the base of Snowshoe Mt.)
old as dirt (6 in dog years)
been working in shops for several years, started riding about 3 years ago, threw my skis in a dumpster the next day
I drink more beer on Tuesday then you do all year


----------



## baldylox

davis said:


> old as dirt (6 in dog years)


That would make you 10 months old???


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> That would make you 10 months old???


eh, 42. I think that's 6 dog years, no? I have a minor in mathematics, but it wasn't dog mathematics, so I may be wrong.....


----------



## Guest

welcome to the forums.


----------



## T.J.

davis said:


> davis
> Currently residing in Slatyfork, WV (basically the base of Snowshoe Mt.)
> old as dirt (6 in dog years)
> been working in shops for several years, started riding about 3 years ago, threw my skis in a dumpster the next day


welcome davis!

sweet deal on living at the base of snowshoe. hows it looking so far this year? they are scheduled to open in about 2 weeks i believe. the weather up here has been crap so i might be venturing down there sooner than later.



davis said:


> davis
> I drink more beer on Tuesday then you do all year


you might have just challenged the biggest group of drunks on the internet! we have the homebrewing skills and the DUIs to prove it! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

T.J.- Snowshoe's website is boasting 9.5 in October, which was true (I actually went up for my pass that day). Of course, it was gone about 2 days later. We just had about 3 days of rain, but its snowing now. They need the rain to fill Shaver's Lake so the guns have some ammo. The new fanguns up top look nice, and the folks I know that make the snow say they really put it out. If it stays the current temps, they should be able to cover enough for a Thanksgiving opening. Of course, they'll open come hell or high water....even if they have to empty every ice machine on the mountain onto Skidder. Opening day usually means one top to bottom run, 45 minute lift lines, and 3000 southern tourists on the "ribbon of death". God I hope this year is better.

If you see an Arbor ALT outside any of the bars, come on in and say hi.


----------



## baldylox

You'd be 6 in human years if you were a dog. 

Sweet...I didnt know WV got any snow this early.


----------



## Guest

Hey all from Greece!New in the sport as i went snowboarding for about 5 times last year and i loved it.Season is about to begin here and hope to get into it a lot more.


----------



## Guest

hello

my name's alasdair - orignially from scotland, i now live in south lake tahoe, ca. i work in the ski school at heavenly. i've been riding for about 6 years. while i don't instruct full time (i have a warm, indoor office job  ) i have my aasi level 1.

sitting here praying for snow...

alasdair


----------



## Guest

I'm in SLT right now... i have season passes to Heavenly too. Who would you recommend for a park lesson?


----------



## Guest

the names which come to mind immediately are josh spoelstra and duggan smith at the california main lodge, jody blatchley at the gondola and hamish drummond at boulder.

you can see profiles for duggan and josh at: Skiing & Snowboarding Instructors Profiles

while we are occasionally able to accomodate park instruction in a regular group lesson, we can only guarantee a park lesson in a private lesson. as with all our products, availability can change. for private lessons, reservations are strongly recommended.

regards

alasdair


----------



## Guest

Hey whatsup,
My name is citizengirl. I am new here and rather addicted! ha ha This is my second season and it sucks because I have to drive about 4 or 5 hours for good pow. I work to snowboard and hope to keep going back to the mountains!


----------



## Guest

Hi! I'm Alicia.
I've only been riding for three years and just starting to learn switch. I'm from Southern California so my main mountain is Mammoth and I love it! Unfortunately, it's becoming more and more "touristy"; I liked it better when it was privately owned and before Intrawest took over. They're building it up just like Whistler (which is an amazing, humongous mountain!) but the location doesn't fit their plan well.


----------



## Guest

Figured I'd add my resume to the stack.

Jon, 27 years old, originally from Boston but now I live in NH with my soon to be wife who is looking to start boarding this year. I started when I was 14, bought my first board (Liquid 159 with Burton bindings and Vans boots) for $225 with shoveling/lawn mowing money but then kind of gave it up when I was 18 and girls, booze and music took over. In college I refound the love for it then I did a year in Colorado, post graduation, with my cousin as a board bum working at a shop which yeilded my free pass which was good for 96 times on the mountain(s) that year. Few years later I'm back east, working like a sucker (engineer) and dreaming of snow once the weather gets cold. Colorado was what really determined my riding style, which I guess is free riding and getting low and digging trenches because not many people try to lay a sweet turn down anymore and a buddy in CO showed me how fun it can be, so I figured I'd give it a go. I *try* to ride park and do all the jibbing stuff but it takes a lot to get a big guy (6'6" 235) in the air spinning around. Board wise I have a few, Burton Canyon, Burton T6, K2 Recon Riser, Atomic Hatchet, I've found an affinity for Flow bindings so I have a few pair of those and I just got new Solomon Solace boots last year, nice and stiff, good for digging. If I'm not boarding, in the summer I'm golfing and following the sox. My mission in life is to now convince at least two of my younger cousins/nieces/nephews to pick up snowboarding then move to Colorado like I did.


----------



## nodaysoff

*What good!!!!*

Wassgood Errbody. Im Gno 26yrsOld, from NYC, currently in Eastern Pennsylvania(Berks County). Went snowboarding for the first time last weekend at BlueMount, And i Loved it!!! (i knew i wouldve...lol). I can tell its gonna take alot of practice to be nice with it, but im game for it...Cant wait to hit the snow again. I look foward to choppin up game wit you guys on here, and learning as much as i can. as well as sharing my newbie experience :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Im Tom and im 18.live in rapid city but i was rased in alaska so im no stranger to snowboardin. im intermediate so yea. BOARDIN FOR LIFE


----------



## snowGuinny

Im Gab, 
From small town in Quebec im 16 and ivebeen boarding for a couple seasons now 
and last year got my level 1 course so this year im going to teach 
the next generation of snowriders. SO i cant wait till the ski hill opens


----------



## Guest

I'm Portishead. 28. Los Angeles. I've been boarding since 1999, I used to ski before that. Most of my riding came the 2 years I went to college in Idaho. But I go a few times every season. Until this season. I'm planning to go a lot! Already got 4 or 5 trips planned. Just praying for snow! I started lurking here at the end of last season, but just signed up, and I got a few posts now. Looking forward to contributing and getting feedback and stuff. Cheers!


----------



## Guest

portishead said:


> I'm Portishead. 28. Los Angeles. I've been boarding since 1999, I used to ski before that. Most of my riding came the 2 years I went to college in Idaho. But I go a few times every season. Until this season. I'm planning to go a lot! Already got 4 or 5 trips planned. Just praying for snow! I started lurking here at the end of last season, but just signed up, and I got a few posts now. Looking forward to contributing and getting feedback and stuff. Cheers!


yeah California is up to a late start, I hope you guys get some snow your way. 


Welcome to the forum


----------



## mattkess

Hey, I'm 15, but about to turn 16 (in January) I live in West Virginia, I've always loved winter, and that's why I got into snowboarding, but I'd also like to learn surfing as well.


----------



## Flick Montana

Flick Montana said:


> Guten Tag alles! Mein namen ist...wait a sec, I'm not German. My name is Aaron. I'm 24. I live in Indianapolis, the snowboarding mecca of North America. We have a couple small hills here that you can fall down. I'm planning on moving to Washington state, though, so I should have plenty more opportunity to get my board on. Until then, I spend my winters snowboarding, my springs grilling out, my summers wishing for winter and my falls camping. I'm currently working on getting sponsorship from Band-Aid and Tang. They haven't returned my calls.


This was so long ago! I'm 26 now and I live in Oregon. I'm still not German, but I have received a sponsorship offer from Preparation-H. I turned it down. The sticker they wanted me to put on my board was just too humiliating.


----------



## Guest

Hi all im Colin im 27 and i live in Scotland and started snowboarding this year and love it already. Was boarding at the cairngorms yesterday had some great snow fall also had a not so good fall myself and broke my wrist never mind i will be back at it soon enough


----------



## longboard16

Probably one of the older ones at 57. This will be my eighth year boarding most of the time up on Mt. Hood. So if you see a old 6' 4" gut with a helmet and graying goatee say hi and wave me up to the front of the lift line.


----------



## Guest

Hi,

let's state the obvious: I'm new here.

I'm 20 years old
I live in Belgium
i study veterinary medicine
I have been snowboarding for 5 years now,but only 2 weeks a year
Since I haven't been snowboarding that much, I'm only beginning to learn freestyling.

favourite trick (actually the onlhy one worth mentioning): 5-0 into 180 melon out on a rediculous low box (perhaps a half a meter above the ground).

so, any more belgians on here?


----------



## Guest

*Seatttle*

hey im from seattle... does anyone snowboard at stevens pass?


----------



## baldylox

Is Belgium populated by sexual deviants or what?


----------



## Guest

Chris, mid 20s, Colorado.

Mountains been getting nuked.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas to all the new people on the forums! Its great to hear you guys are getting such a great dump of snow for christmas.


----------



## Guest

Doug, 34 from NJ.
Anyone in the area heading out this weekend?


----------



## Guest

philatio said:


> Hi,
> 
> let's state the obvious: I'm new here.
> 
> I'm 20 years old
> I live in Belgium
> i study veterinary medicine
> I have been snowboarding for 5 years now,but only 2 weeks a year
> Since I haven't been snowboarding that much, I'm only beginning to learn freestyling.
> 
> favourite trick (actually the onlhy one worth mentioning): 5-0 into 180 melon out on a rediculous low box (perhaps a half a meter above the ground).
> 
> so, any more belgians on here?


yes...

10char


----------



## Guest

helllo, im a 18 year old girl from sweden

i have been snowboarding for like 10 years now i think. Last 2 years ive tried rails and small bigjumps and i have progressed a bit but this year will become the best in the world.

see u in canada next winter!


----------



## Guest

*Hello*

I'm a 24 year old now living in Cambridge MA and have lots of questions for you all


----------



## RVM

29 year old in Sacramento, CA.

Been snowboarding for a few years but haven't been able to go often enough to get good at it. Hoping to rectify that ASAP.


----------



## Guest

oh hai.

i'm LC, i'm from los angeles.
i board at bear mtn every weekend.

i've been free riding for the past 10 years or so and only starting doing park stuff for the past 2 years. i still havent landed my first 180 yet.

and i love lolcats.


----------



## rraguilar09

whats up everyone! hows it goin? i am texas and im 26 yrs old I fell in love with snowboarding about a year ago. been to colorado twice and some small so called "mountain" on the east coast... going again in a couple of weeks to the east coast to visit some friends in maryland, but we want to go boarding, any ideas or suggestions? willing to drive about 4 to 5 hrs!


----------



## Guest

*Glad to be here*

Snowboarding for 5 years now. Crystal, Stevens Pass, Alpental, Whistler, Mt. Baker, Squaw Valley, Snowbird, and Brundage Mountain. Nice to see so much enthusiasm for the greatest sport in the world. Favorite place to board is Whistler Blackcomb when the conditions are good. Best terrain there is. Would love to travel abroad and expand my horizons. Perhaps Chile or NZ.


----------



## digitaltree515

*New, and in love with it*

Hey, all. I'm 24 and just got out of the military a little while ago, now living a little north of NYC now. Grew up in Hawaii and SoCal so I did a lot of surfing, but never got much time for snowboarding until now. Just got myself my first board and been out 3 times since. Learning it pretty fast, and definitely glad I started doing it! Looking forward to getting to know some of ya and maybe getting out in a group sometime.


----------



## Guest

Hey im cody from newfoundland been snowboarding for a few years but im really not all that great.


----------



## Guest

Im 29, live in Canmore Alberta. I snowboard and ski, totaly love winter. My husband and kids board and ski too.


----------



## Guest

I should have done this a while ago when I joined. I'm Greg 25 from Fairbanks Alaska. Father of 2 1 of which is turning 3 this year and wants to learn how to ride. I can't wait till next winter to teach her. I'm epileptic (so far the only one I know of on this forum but not sure) if there's any others on here I would like to know. I've riden since I was 14 and find no reason to stop now.


----------



## Guest

*HI My I am from russia*

Stay on snowboard three week. Ski near Moscow from hills in Volen, it isn't good ride hear but haven' chouse. Here i have two point: learn english)), and learn more about riding. Sorry my english people


----------



## Guest

What's up everybody. I'm Nathan, 28 years old, live in southern Indiana (sob) and I've been riding for 15 years now. Started out on a 1993 Burton Twin 153 and I'm currently riding an 01 or 02 Forum Peter Line 159 Wide. Whatever year they had the Fear and Loathing graphics. Currently in the market for a new board but will probably hold off till next season. I do most of my riding at Paoli Peaks but try to make it out West when I can, or at least over to Snowshoe.


----------



## Guest

Hello from Whistler, BC. I am a mountainbiker at heart but have recently found a love for snowboarding. Rocking a K2 157cm board, cheapo Sims bindings and Nidecker boots (total cost: $20 , family is great). I moved to BC from Windsor, Ontario to start anew and get away from the automotive industry. I have been boarding a grand total of 1 time (despite LITERALLY living on the mountain, gotta find me a job first before I play) but have graduated to blues.

Looking for similarly skilled riders was my primary reason for joining this forum, as my GF is a skiier (and exceptional as well) and I have no friends here yet (other than the GF, only been here 2 weeks).


----------



## Guest

*Hey Everyone*

New at snowboarding, just had lesson #2 tonight at Bradford in Haverhill. Its not as easy as I thought, and being 40, my body is so freaking sore. However I must say, its so much more fun then I thought it would be. Any tips I could get would be great.


Philly


----------



## digitaltree515

Philly said:


> New at snowboarding, just had lesson #2 tonight at Bradford in Haverhill. Its not as easy as I thought, and being 40, my body is so freaking sore. However I must say, its so much more fun then I thought it would be. Any tips I could get would be great.


Keep doing it! It gets easier fast, and gets more fun each time!


----------



## Guest

Yeah I know it will get easy the more I go. I knew last night when I broke my fall with my face, and after a quick check of no broken teeth and no blood,I got right back up for another run. At that point I knew snowboarding was for me.


----------



## Guest

*Hello from KiwiLand*

Hi my names Jamie(guy):laugh: Just started getting into snowboarding waiting till winter  I board whakapapa, turoa on mt ruapehu have skiied the stash, too bad i hadn't learnt how to board before then . So if your ever in nz hit me up


----------



## FoShizzle

My nizzles, what's hizzlin' in this hizzle, my name's FoShizzle, fo rizzle, you dizzle? 
B
orn and raised in Southern Ontario, started snowboarding when I was 15 and now I'm 16! Yay. I can ride up to double blacks, but hate moguls. This season, I'm spending most of my time in the park, and practicing one of my worst flaws...my switch toeside turning :O 

Till next time, I'm Ron Bur..Foshizzle, stay classy San Dieg..Snowboarding Forum.


----------



## Guest

Born and raised in Central California. Was mostly a summer person, spent a lot of time in Pismo riding the dunes. But, I moved to Idaho a year ago... and it snows here. So I decided what better way to enjoy the winter than to take up snowboarding.

Took my first lesson on Friday, and I am hooked. I had such a blast. I was surprised by how well I did... by the end of the first hour I was working on J turns going heelside to toeside.


----------



## Music Moves

What's up gang? I've lurked here on and off over the years, but joined this month.

I'm BT from NC.

Peace


----------



## mbesp

Well I guess I have already done some postin in the last couple days.

My name is Mike I'm 23 and from Minnesota. I mostly ride at Afton Alps.
I've been riding since sometime in highschool. I'm just starting to work a little park riding into my routine. Learning to ride switch and stuff like that.

Anyway Hello


----------



## VTRider159

Hello, new member here and my first post. I'm Sam and I have been riding for almost 5 years after converting over from skis all of my life. I am 33 years old and like to ride all sorts ot backcountry and varied terrain. I recently started splitboarding so I could get to some remote spots. I am not a park rider or into tricks, I did all of that on skis before parks were created haha.

I mainly ride in Vermont all year round and at the end of February, I am travelling to Utah to Ride Snowbasin and Powder Mountain for a week. It will be my first time riding out west as I am from the northeast. but I'm looking forward to it. 

I look forward to posting here, the other snowboard forums I came accross seem more like myspace and social forums rather than rider focused forums. 

Cheers.


----------



## Guest

New member here, but i've been reading this forum for a while. Decided to become a more avid rider, so im joining with the idea that you guys can help me on my way! I mostly ride in the tahoe area, but ive been a few times to Colorado. Lookin forward to gaining some knowledge from you guys!


----------



## kingkoajmr

I've been a browser/member for a while. My name is Jason and i ride at Mt Hood Meadows. This is my second season and I absolutely love it. I've been progressing well and go as often as I can, because I'm an addict. I did the pond skim last year my 5th time ever on a board and made it across both times. Carpoolers welcome from the portland metro area.


----------



## Guest

hey..

i am 13
i live right outide of Toronto

i started snowboarding this year.. used to ski got bored...

i think i learned fast cause its only been about 2 months and abit and im in the terrain at my local hill...

and i hope to learn alot from this forum..


----------



## Enigmatic

yo what up, im a college student, from so cal, i ride at Bear, my set up is a 154 burton custom from like 07 and burton custom bindings from i think 05 

lookin for another site to spend my time procrastinating on, hopefully this will be the one


----------



## Guest

*What up!?*

Im 21 from beautiful colorado. im in the air force. i have been snowboarding for going on 6 years now. 
i ride regular and shred on a Burton Bullet.


----------



## Guest

*New from DE, formerly from Cali*

Hey, I'm new to the forum (but hardly "new" to the internet, forums, boarding, etc...) and I'm still a beginner/novice boarder. Meaning, I'm a beginner at the start of the day and then after lunch time I remember that I like to ride goofy foot and the afternoon is much more enjoyable and I actually look like I know what I'm doing.
btw: I skied for almost 10 years before switching to boarding. I sha'nt go back...
Just did a day out at Camelback in PA yesterday. First time I've boarded in 5 years...WAY TOO LONG!
I use to board (and ski) at Snow Summit, Bear Mountain and Mountain High out in SoCal.


----------



## Guest

Hey new post to this forum . I'm 17 and have been shredding for about 6 or 7 years now. you know how everyone is addicted to smoking, or alcohol or drugs? well, snowboarding is my alcohol,smoke,or drug. I mainly freeride, backcountry, double diamonds and all that, but recently i've wanted to do some jumps and stuff after viewing some awesome videos
thats what i have to say


----------



## Guest

Hi I'm Ben and I'm 30 and from Surrey in England. Just started snowboarding (my first lessons we last weekend) and I will hopefully be moving to Calgary for a year in July.


----------



## Guest

*hello!*

jordan shoes,nfl jerseys,mlb jerseys,www.trade-top.com Clothing Limited company is located in the beautiful big city of Quanzhou. Our company was established in 2005, with registered capital of RMB200,000. We are a professional trading company specializing in high quality jerseys, casual wear, handbags, caps We are committed ourselves to developing markets at home and abroad, promoting the international intercourse and cooperation.

We have trade cooperation with the customers of over 30 countries and regions, and our total export and import value of this year is USD20 million.

Our mission is to gain a sustainable competitive advantage by providing our customers with the highest quality products and services. Customers foremost and services first are our top priorities. We really hope to expand our business through cooperation with individuals and companies around the world.

The Principle:
Honesty may be dear bought, but can never be an ill penny worth.

The Texture:
We insist that quality be the root, service the base, and person of ability the soul for our company.

Our superiority:
Kinds of brands, various dimensions, competitive price, thoughtful service is our basic superiority.

We possess a passel of essence with new knowledge, creative ideas, who can offer efficient service for all of the customers and cooperators. No matter you are old or new clients, you are welcome to consult us, to cooperate with mutual benefit, to develop together, and share the fruit.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys!

I'm 21, go to UT San Antonio (Texas). I'm into fast cars, parties and girls. I've snowboarded only once in 8th grade when my friend let me ride his snowboard. That's it. I never skateboarded or anything. But I am very optimistic about starting out to snowboard and am planing to go somewhere to learn this Spring Break.


----------



## Guest

Sup. 

Am just a friendly alphasaur.


----------



## Guest

Kay... I'm a 20 years old Swede. I'm male and about 5ft 9 long.

I love linux, my horse, cars and motor sport, calvin and hobbes, dr pepper and freedom!
That's about all you need to know.


----------



## Guest

Itix said:


> Kay... I'm a 20 years old Swede. I'm male and about 5ft 9 long.
> 
> I love linux, my horse, cars and motor sport, calvin and hobbes, dr pepper and freedom!
> That's about all you need to know.


Isn't the avg height in sweden like absurd? Are you considered short there?


----------



## Guest

Well erh... yes and no. I'm two inches shorter than the average height in sweden, but I'm still considered fairly short.

Even my sister is taller than me


----------



## mOnky

What's up!
I'm new to riding & to the forum.
Been only boardin once & although I spent most of the day on my @$$ then on the board.. I absolutely love it.
Currently in NYC


----------



## Guest

Mike here just poppin in, it's official I am addicted to this place. Gret info and I would say a pretty awesome community you all have here. As for me I am 33 been at this snowboard gig since 94' took a lil trip to a place called kirkwood I was hooked from the get go!


----------



## Guest

*Snowboard Sequence Jumps*

Hey All,

Here are some pics I took at the recent Redbull Snowscrapers in New York City

Snowboard Jump Sequences - Snowscrapers - NYC in Stevo's Bits and Pieces | Kontain 

Cheers


----------



## milner_7

New guy from Stoney Creek, ON CA here Glad to be posting. Hope to get and share some stories from the hill.


----------



## Guest

Hey im 55 and i live on Long Island. I have been boarding for 9 yearsand i love it... I have gone 20 times this year and tommorow i leave for Jacksonhole for a week..Anyway my name is gary and hello to all!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi there all, checking in for the first time whilst on a summer break in NZ

Bit bummed today though, an arsonist attacked the local ski-field and destroyed the top cafe and a shed containing 3 groomers (I think one was the park groomer too). There's only 4 months before the season kicks back off here, so we'll have to wait and see what happens!


----------



## Guest

*New guy!*

hey all, just signed up to chat a bit about boarding! i've just started up, was a bit in to skiing but finally went for lessons with boarding and instantly dropped the poles and picked up a board!!! been out a few times now on the slopes on the board and loving it, however having some issues with my bindings or something, im getting some issues with turns but i didnt have them before i bought my own board. I'll post a new thread or look for an old one with the answer.

Steve, UK


----------



## Guest

wat up everyone. i've never even thought of a snowboarding forum online, so this is very cool. i've only been snowboarding maybe 3 times, and i think it's awesome. i hope to learn lots from this site and from everyone.


----------



## cal1mr

Post #1. OK! Just saying hi like I'm supposed to. I live in Los Angeles and will be in Mammoth this week, it's going to be crazy good!! I've been riding for coming up on 11 yrs now, mostly freeride and general shredery. See you out there.


----------



## Guest

I am originally from Sunny San Diego...I hate the beach and LOVE the mountains. I moved to NOR CAL for college and Snowboarding! I have a season pass to Northstar at Tahoe and Sierra at Tahoe. I am also currently the president of the Ski and Snowboard Club at my university!!!! LET IT SNOW bring on the POW


----------



## Guest

Hey Hey!

I'm new here... never new this site existed if MysticFalcon wouldn't have posted a message on splitboard.com about riding at Jay Peak. Anyways, i'm glad to see a good bunch from the east coast... I'm up at Jay Peak all year long... snowboarding, touring, mountain biking, trailbuilding and all...

I'll take a look around the property and check out what's good!

Cheers!


----------



## Guest

*Wuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz UP*

I am totally new to the boardin' world. went to a place last weekend just for kicks and fucking loved it. i totally sucked ass at the start of the day but was able to improve pretty well after that and make it down the slope hahaha. however i am still a beginner looking to get my own setup going and become a kick ass boarder haha


----------



## Guest

Hi there. I'm Fei. XD


----------



## Guest

What it do, bitches and gentlemen. My name is Chris and I've been addicted to snowboarding for about 8 years. I'm from Florida so I only twice a year. I just bought my first setup; arbor element, force sl's, and burton freestyles. I'm a student and a comedian. Hollatchaboy!


----------



## Guest

*Another newbie*

I'm 66 years old (will be 67 in March) and Jan.1 was the 10 anniversary of my first lesson. I rode at Bellayre, N.Y., Mohawk, Ct., and Butternut and Jiminy Peak, Mass., until I retired and moved to Columbus, Oh. (to be near family and reduce living costs). I now ride at least once a week at Mad River Mountain (really a hill), and Snowtrails (also a hill), both conveniently just 55 minutes from my front door. I have also ridden Winter Park, Colo., and Snowbird and Brighton in Utah. Loved Brighton, hated Snowbird. I ride carefully -- can't afford not to at my age because I don't bounce any more and it takes to long to heal, so I call myself a slowboarder.

oldmike


----------



## Guest

*teaching is great fun!!!*

hey everyone, my name is Adam Clarke and I'm an avid snowboarder from Australia, currently doing my 6th season.
I'm a Canadian level 2 snowboard instructor, and Love every minute I'm out there.


----------



## Guest

Hey,

I'm Mike Pekala from Pittsburgh, PA. Just recently decided to push myself as far as I possibly can into the world of snowboarding. I consider myself an Intermediate rider at this point (got smaller kickers and boxes down pretty solid along with basic turns and carving)and am looking to make a push into competitions within the next year or so! I ride locally at Seven Springs ski resort so if you're ever planning a trip and want someone to ride with for the day let me know!


----------



## Guest

I have never snowboarded in my life, i have always wanted too..we were supposed to go last christmas ( 3 months ago ) but the economy fucked us and we stay in my house instead of going anywhere  Sorry for language


----------



## SB4L

*Snow*

What's up All

New to the site but not snowboarding or snowboarding forums. Going on my 5th season, and just moved to Banff, AB after riding in Ontario for the first 4. Always looking for interesting people to shred with & what-not. We build stuff around town when we can, and I'm pretty much down for shredding every possible chance I get. 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest

*ayo*

I'm Monique
I'm 18.
I'm from Hartford, Ct.
I've been snowboarding for 5 years.
And am at Mt Snow everyweekend.
Hit me up.


----------



## Guest

My names Katy. I use to be a skier but I recently switched to boarding and I love it.


----------



## Guest

what up everybody - im justin, new to the site from boston, mass. i've been riding for the better part of a decade and having a gnarly winter here out east so far!

see you out there!


----------



## m60g

Hey all, Just signed up. Been away from snowboarding for about 7yrs, but got a job in Craig, CO near Steamboat Springs, so I'm BACK AT IT

I have snowboarded since 1985, was a skier before that.


----------



## Guest

Hey Im Jackson, i live in plano, texas which is one of the least ideal place to live if your in to snowboarding, but Im 15 so once im old enough im moving to snow


----------



## Guest

Hi my name Nadi. I been snowboarding for 12 years and I hopeing to get to know you all soon.


----------



## Guest

hey guys
im jackson, 16
from connecticut
riding for a few years
hit up butternut alot in mass, and the vermont mountains
ride anything on the mountain, and starting to get into some park too


----------



## Guest

Hi! I'm Jill.
From Minnesota
Riding for 19 years

Thanks for having me here!


----------



## rodal126

Hi, been lurking awhile so I figured that I would say hi. From Southern California and this is my first season snowboarding.


----------



## Guest

Hello

Im Donnie 25 years old

I have been racing and building cars for 9 years now however here in japan, it snows a lot so i had to learn something else. I picked up snowboarding as an hobby to do when im not able to drift my cars. snow boarding feels natural and i'll be doing it as long as im able to.

glad to be here.


----------



## Guest

BigGameHit said:


> Hello
> 
> Im Donnie 25 years old
> 
> I have been racing and building cars for 9 years now however here in japan, it snows a lot so i had to learn something else. I picked up snowboarding as an hobby to do when im not able to drift my cars. snow boarding feels natural and i'll be doing it as long as im able to.
> 
> glad to be here.


post pics of your cars please


----------



## Guest

hahah I didn't know if that would be appropriate, ill mix em up lol..


My 240 stateside





























My skyline














My old vintage Burton board I picked up for 28 dollars lol


----------



## SB4L

SnowProfessor said:


> Hi! I'm Jill.
> From Minnesota
> Riding for 19 years
> 
> Thanks for having me here!


Riding for 19 years??? No I think we should thank you for signing up with all that experience! You've been riding as long as half the people on this board have probably been alive! Thats awesome.


----------



## SB4L

Nice cars BigGameHit, drifting is something I would love to try, aside from in an empty mall parking lot on a snowy day 

I think you might have uploaded the wrong pic for your last one, it says your old vintage burton board you picked up for 28 dollars but it is another car!?!? If I can get that car for 28 dollars sign me up!


----------



## Guest

hahah the board is leaning against the skyline. everyone around me gets on me for having the oldest board in the crew lol so that's why i called it vintage. drifting is a blast.. funny how my two hobbies include defying physics and friction lol.


ps

19 years boarding, you must be awesome Sir.


----------



## Guest

a skyline was your snowboard whip??? That's BALLLINNNNNN.


----------



## Guest

hahahh yea, the only thing that sucks about my skyline is i cant drive it to the mountains. I did it once and I slid all the way there. The car is modified to go sideways lol.


----------



## Guest

Hey!

im aspen i live on hood. I love it so much the summer atmopshere of it all, is probably the best experience ever. Theres nothing like it anywhere. Everyone should come out here for summer sessions and awesome riding.


----------



## Guest

SB4L said:


> Riding for 19 years??? No I think we should thank you for signing up with all that experience! You've been riding as long as half the people on this board have probably been alive! Thats awesome.


I learned when I was 10 and kept at it! I am an old lady.


----------



## SB4L

SnowProfessor said:


> I learned when I was 10 and kept at it! I am an old lady.


Haha, 29? Not really! I think snowboarding tends to make people act / look younger, in my mountain town shred bums that are 30 act like their in their early 20's so it's all good!


----------



## svenreed

hey all, new to the forums, new to snowboarding as well. just started this season and im in love, caught on rather quickly after i stuck with it. psyched to not be lurking the forums any more. oh from new england as well, usually ride butternut mass, stratton, killington and okemo.


----------



## Guest

welcome! to the club


----------



## MrSlacker

Hey everyone! Found this site while looking for a new set up. I been riding a few years and I am absolutely obsessed with the sport!


----------



## I need a name

I'm Mike, I live in Ohio. I'm 19 years old and have been out on mountains (I believe the first mountain I was ever on was vail) since I was 1 and a half years old. I consider myself an advanced rider because I can handle any kind of terrain.


I go out west to board a few times a year but most of the time I spend my time in the east at Holiday Valley, Gore mountain, Whiteface, etc.

Some other little facts about me:
Equipment whore
LOVE backcountry.


----------



## Guest

I just got into snowboarding this year, so still a beginner but definitely gonna stay with it. Anyway I live in Maryland and I'm just trying to learn as much as I can from everyone.


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone. New to this forum, but not new to snowboarding. Haven't spent much time on here yet, but it seems pretty legit compared to other snowboarding forums I've checked out! What's with the sweet graphic on the banner across the top? I almost didn't join because of that...26 from PA!


----------



## Guest

whats up whats happinin my names Chase im 14 i have a artec gabe tylor 163 wide board with burton mission binddings, im savin up to buy a artec cipher board and artec code bindings


----------



## Guest

I'm 23. I started snowboarding in Colorado 2 years ago. It came to me rather naturally as I was boarding diamonds on my first day. I love it more than anything but I live on Long Island, no mountains anywhere around here. The best I get for practice is an old skate deck I use to board into an empty sump when it snows. As soon as I'm out of college and have a little money I'm gonna move to some mountains.


----------



## SB4L

Simmes said:


> As soon as I'm out of college and have a little money I'm gonna move to some mountains.


Welcome, and having just done exactly that after working a shitty office job for the first year out of college, I have to say DO IT!


----------



## Guest

*Hi all*

Hey guys, I have been snowboarding for few years, skied before that (my parents fault)

I did a season in Big White 2 years ago and I am starting to get the itch again.. Gotta find some snow 

Oh and I live in Sydney, Australia. Not the snowiest place around, but there are compensations for that!


----------



## Guest

I am from Minnesota, been riding for a good while.


----------



## Guest

Hey everybody my name's Peter I'm from Ontario, been riding for about 9 seasons, but the last 4-5 season i've only been out 2 or 3 times... This year that all changed got myself a season pass to blue mountain and have been ripping like never before :thumbsup: made it out about 16 or 17 times already... I ride an older santa cruz board that i got on sale like 5 years ago.. it's a 168 :dunno: lol.. love my burton mission bindings with the toe cap, love my burton snow suit helps me pick up snow bunnies and it zips in to act like a one piece (yea, effin' awesome)

I'd consider myself an advanced rider, really focussed on my switch riding this season and inheirantly the 1's and 3's... love the back country/ gladed runs although i hit a tree for the first time this year and messed up my leg, but all better now...


----------



## Guest

hey New in here from boston, Just got back from sunday river for my first time. My a$$ hurts...


----------



## Guest

Hey, I'm from NY. My day job is software engineer for a financial software provider in Manhattan. I went snowboarding years ago with my brother for the first time and it sucked (didn't learn a thing and just tumbled down the mountain). The 08/09 season was my first real season and when I fell in love with snowboarding. I enjoy all sorts of the riding and their challenges... mountain riding, tree lines, park riding, jibbing... I've enjoyed them all and hope to progress in each. I'm 23 and currently ride a Forum Division with Burton Custom bindings. Can't wait for next season...


----------



## Guest

Hey Guys ... Gordon here AKA Broxi from Scotland.

New to Snowboarding, been at it for about 3 weeks and loving it. 

Riding a Burton Operator 161 with Burton Mission bindings.


----------



## Guest

Hi there! 
My name is Artyom, i'm from Moscow, Russia.
I've been rideing for 2 months. I've got atom (option) 164w.
I can do front and backside 180 and backside 360! yeah! in 2 months -)

fftw


----------



## Pudg3

Hey guys!

Ronak from Mississauga, Ontario here. I'm usually hitting up Glen Eden, Mt. St. Louis Moonstone or Blue Mountain. Give me a shout if you want to board! I'm rocking a Dynastar Definitive 154 cm board with Ride Delta MVMT bindings. Loving my Salomon Dialogue boots (So comfy).

Thanks for having such a great forum!

Ronak


----------



## Guest

Hey Everyone,

I'm out on the east coast, ripping starting to rip up the new england mountains. Hope to get out west and up to Canada soon as well. Also, I found this pretty cool video for beginner boarders: Freestyle snowboard trick tips, videos and lessons. Learn how to Snowboard from the pros.
Peace, 
-Grant


----------



## Guest

Truly Canadian (and yet have a chinese backround...)

and well i've been riding for about 2 years now and am need of some help progressing so i hope i can learn here


----------



## af.nm.rider

*From Dallas, TX*

Wow, I dropped out of SB.com about 1-2 years ago, and come to find out today that it's down and has been for a while. A search on Google lead me to killclimbz post on this forum, leading me to join 

Been riding since 2002, mostly in the Angel Fire, NM area. Have been to Keystone, CO when they celebrated their 36 hours of riding (2006-2007 season). Look forward to catching up with folks from SB.com and meeting new ones here :thumbsup:

Sadly, I missed riding this season, that's right -0- days of riding.


----------



## theplayer13299

Hey all,

i feel old in here. 43 yrs old, been boarding for 3 yrs, intermediate level now. i'm in Toronto. because of my kids and work i don't get out to the slopes very much but my favourite hill here is Mount St Louis Moonstone (I get out maybe 3 or 4 times a yr). Glad to have found this site after SB.com shut down.


----------



## af.nm.rider

theplayer13299 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> i feel old in here. 43 yrs old, been boarding for 3 yrs, intermediate level now.


I'm 35, so not too far off from you  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## WhistlerBound

theplayer13299 said:


> 43 yrs old


Pfft! Spring chicken. I'm 44.


----------



## Guest

*Colorado Springs*

I was given my board and boots last year when I moved to Colorado Springs. My first season was last year, about 15 days at different Colorado spots. This year I've been twice, Monarch and (yesterday) Loveland. Lousy year for snow on CO but I picked two really good days to ride.

Next month I turn 38 but I'm a total newb. No jumps (intentionally), medium speed bombing and I rarely fall now or catch edges.


----------



## Guest

*Big mike*

Im 22 from yakima washington.. ive been riding for 5 yrs... 
i love the park... love that tekk!

snoqualmie is my home slope...

Lets have a rail jam bitches


----------



## noimdavid

I'm David from Las Vegas, NV. I've been riding for 5 years or so, but only started taking it seriously this year. There's not much snow down here, and not too many close places to go, so I try to get up when I can. I'm moving up to Reno in the fall so that should make things easier. I'm starting to get more comfortable with riding switch, as well as front 180s and smaller boxes and rails.


----------



## theplayer13299

af.nm.rider said:


> I'm 35, so not too far off from you  Welcome to the forum.


Thanks. At this age an 8 yr difference is quite a lot. I'm not complaining but I do feel it the next day after boarding.


----------



## theplayer13299

WhistlerBound said:


> Pfft! Spring chicken. I'm 44.


hey grandpa, how long have u been riding?


----------



## tozab

Hey guys, Aussie kid here!

5 years boarding, i try to get out there as much as possible, but it's a little hard considering i'm on the coast 10 hours from the snow 
16, can't wait to get out of school to head over to Canada to live and work for a couple of years (or longer perhaps ), the snow at Perisher is nothing compared to up north i hear.
Also just purchased my own gear, set up my 09' Burton custom bindings on my 08' Burton Blunt last night .


----------



## meckel

Canadian, 19 years old, been out a collective total of about one and a half seasons at the local ski hill, Kinosoo Ridge in Cold Lake, Alberta, which is already closed for the season . Recently picked up riding again cause I can finally afford it, bought a Burton Shaun White 156 (from 2007 or 2008, dont really know) and recently got a Stairmaster Extreme 156 in a end of season sale which I cant wait to ride next year. Hoping to visit the Rockies and hit up Banff and Jasper before the season is over and cant wait to improve my riding and learn a lot from this site and its members.


----------



## WhistlerBound

theplayer13299 said:


> hey grandpa, how long have u been riding?


Only a few seasons, sonny.  A late convert from skiing.


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone, Im from Alberta, I just started this season but have just loved it and have been progressing fast. Sadly the season is over now cant wait till next year and looking forward to meeting people here.


----------



## Guest

Hi, I'm from CA. I went snowboarding for the first time yesterday, and I really liked it. Althogh, my arms, legs, and butt is sore from falling, I kinda got the hang of it by the time I got down the hill the first time.


----------



## DiamondCarver

apples said:


> Hi, I'm from CA. I went snowboarding for the first time yesterday, and I really liked it. Althogh, my arms, legs, and butt is sore from falling, I kinda got the hang of it by the time I got down the hill the first time.


wait til you ride some pow  (next season)


----------



## SB4L

Allright, two new members from Alberta!! Glad to see some neighbors on here


----------



## Guest

yeah! where do you like to ski most?


----------



## SB4L

GoofyRider said:


> yeah! where do you like to ski most?


Well I don't ski, I ride... Geez this is snowboarding-forum.com right?? 

And I work at Sunshine Village, so mostly here, but my favorite places so far (first season here), are Fernie and Revelstoke. Kicking horse is okay but a crappy lift system.


----------



## Guest

yeah my bad, Im a convert from skying XP, oh thats sick man, I go out too lake louise if im going to the mountains at all but Im usually just at COP because its so convinient and it has a decent park.


----------



## SB4L

GoofyRider said:


> yeah my bad, Im a convert from skying XP, oh thats sick man, I go out too lake louise if im going to the mountains at all but Im usually just at COP because its so convinient and it has a decent park.


Haha, that's all good I am a long-time skier convert myself. COP does have a really good park, first time I ever rode was there - and I broke my arm, haha.


----------



## Guest

haha yeah snow boarding is wayy more fun though. yeah COP is a really great thing to have because its only like 20 minutes away from me, Im planning on getting a seasons pass next year.


----------



## COtoUT

and... i'm new.


----------



## mmarra

Hello I'm Mike and I came over from snowboard.com since it shut down


----------



## COtoUT

mmarra said:


> Hello I'm Mike and I came over from snowboard.com since it shut down


wow, those guys shut down? more to come stateside.


----------



## Guest

*Hello All*

Im east of the rockys...so I'm dreading this nasty heat that's already starting to show here in NC. Fortunately, it got cold again this week, and we saw some snow in the mountains, but the unfortunate part is, all the resorts have already slammed the door in everyone's face, so it does nobody who likes to rid any good. Im new here, and this my first post. Hopefully I can gather some useful information when needed about anything in reference to snowboarding.


----------



## COtoUT

phllycheese3 said:


> ...I'm dreading this nasty heat that's already starting to show here in NC. Fortunately, it got cold again this week, and we saw some snow in the mountains, but the unfortunate part is, all the resorts have already slammed the door in everyone's face, so it does nobody who likes to rid any good


why not hike your resort(s) after they shut down-good for the lungs, heart, and mindset. last season (here in utah) we hiked and rode until early august.


----------



## Guest

Early August...wow, that's incredible. Here in NC and the surrounding region, we get into major warm spells. One week you could tally up a pretty decent base, and then the next week, temps wont even dip below freezing and you end up with a lot of bare spots. It can be depressing. I didn't even touch one NC hill this season, I would always head north well into WV to Snowshoe where that had a considerable amount of snow this season for a southeast resort...189".


----------



## Guest

Hey guys

Stoked you guys have a section for introductions. Way cool!

I've been riding for 4 years now. Live in NZ but spend a lot of time snowboarding in the northern hemi. Have done a few seasons in Fernie and Lake Tahoe region. Been riding in Europe as well this year and want to head to Japan next year too! 
I pretty much think about snowboarding 24/7. It is just the best thing! From deep light pow, steep tree runs, to sunny rad park days, I love it all. I've got a bit of new gear that I bought right before I left the US (outerwear, new MTX+BTX deck, new bindings) that I just can't wait to ride. So I'm definitely already counting down the days till the Southern Hemi season starts...this forum will be a good way of tying me over till June. 

Let me know if anyone is around the south island of NZ and keen to meet up and shred this winter!


----------



## Guest

23, girl, Eidsvoll (an hour north of Oslo - capital of Norway).
Just started snowboarding this season for real, it's been 6 years since last time..
Getting used to air time again and nailed my first rail two days ago!
ASM!!!


----------



## Guest

shredchick said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Stoked you guys have a section for introductions. Way cool!
> 
> I've been riding for 4 years now. Live in NZ but spend a lot of time snowboarding in the northern hemi. Have done a few seasons in Fernie and Lake Tahoe region. Been riding in Europe as well this year and want to head to Japan next year too!
> I pretty much think about snowboarding 24/7. It is just the best thing! From deep light pow, steep tree runs, to sunny rad park days, I love it all. I've got a bit of new gear that I bought right before I left the US (outerwear, new MTX+BTX deck, new bindings) that I just can't wait to ride. So I'm definitely already counting down the days till the Southern Hemi season starts...this forum will be a good way of tying me over till June.
> 
> Let me know if anyone is around the south island of NZ and keen to meet up and shred this winter!


G'day. I'm in Oz. Tell me about NZ winters for boarding! Have you been to Mt Ruapehu before? I'm trying to get over there in September for my first season, what's it like around then, do you know?


----------



## FacePlanter

*Snowboarding Dreams*

Hello from San Francisco, California, USA. 

I'm a first season boarder after being raised on skis. I will NEVER go back!!!
I think there are two weeks left in our season, maybe three...then off
to New Zealand? I wish. 

Hope everyone gets out there at least one last time!


----------



## Guest

hi all
i`m from qc,canada
i`ve been boarding for 4 years.i am mostly into park riding.
i have a hill 20 minute from my place so i am pretty lucky,i ride around 30-40 time a year.


----------



## TeamSR

Hey all, been snowboarding for 15 years and im only 22!! I manage one of the biggest snowboard shops in the US here in Rochester, NY and i love every second of it. Had a pretty decent year traveling out west once and riding a ton out here. Just got back from Jay Peak in VT last week to get in another week of riding before the snow was gone.


----------



## dharmashred

*snowstoked in la*

hi all! I'm from culver city (LA), ca. Mammoth is my home mountain. i'm 29 (woman) and this is my first season. I was fortunate enough to have been able to board 3 days out of every 2 weeks since December, which helped me progress faster. I don't think there is anything more beautiful or exhilarating than flying down the mountain. I'm totally snowstoked, i dream about boarding when i sleep. my season is almost over and i just want to chase the snow.

peace and love


----------



## Qubit

Hi,

Im moving from Arizona to Oregon this summer and am looking forward to doing more snowboarding in OR than I can here in AZ. This forum has been a great help to me so far picking out some gear, and Im sure I will keep coming to it as I progress in the sport.


----------



## Guest

*New Guy*

Hey im 13 from Washington and i ride stevens pass or snoqualmie pass there both sick i love terrain parks and jibbing and air time


----------



## Grabby

shredchick said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Let me know if anyone is around the south island of NZ and keen to meet up and shred this winter!



Hey Shredchick. I'm from the states but I'll be in New Zealand from late June to November - on the South Island in fact. Doing a semester at U. of Otago so I'll be in Dunedin. Pretty stoked to be able to get credit toward graduating next May and be able to do a southern hemisphere season at the same time.

From what I understand Dunedin is about 4 hours from Queenstown/Wanaka. I plan to head there as many weekends as possible, hoping I can find a way up there. Would definitely like to meet up and shred - I like everything from park to powder. Where are you located?


----------



## Mopsey

I'm Phil from Northwestern Wyoming. I'm 24 and am in law enforcement.

Just finished with my first season as a snowboarder. Co-workers got me into it. There is a resort about 90 minutes from me in Montana but I can't get there as frequently as I want. In the meantime, we all go to a ski hill in the national forest that was closed this year. We walk up the mountail for every run (heck of a work out). It will be open next season so the lifts will be nice.

I love snowboarding so much that I'm going to sell my skiis this summer to get a second board next fall.

Current setup:

Burton Mayhem 162
Burton Mission WTF
Burton Moto boots


----------



## SPAZ

Hey, I'm Josh from Upstate NY. I have been boarding for two years and got my first board today! No more crappy rentals for me!:thumbsup:

Tonight, I went to a local board shop I was told about and talked to someone there. I was looking at the Custom for a while and was about to get it when the associate helping me (also named Josh) showed me the Rome Crail, the board I originally wanted this time last year. He told me that the board would be better if I decided to begin to ride in the park. I got a feel for the board, and liked it a lot. The big selling point for me was the fact that I could still afford some Burton Custom bindings. I bought the bindings and have just set it all up to take some pics and get some kicks!:cheeky4:

I was going to buy from REI.com but went to a bunch of shops before I found what I wanted, lol

This weekend I will try to post the unboxing of my bindings on youtube, I'll add the link for anyone interested, although they are not the best.


----------



## Guest

Hi my names Jamie i come from N.I New Zealand, i just like to do snowsports what can i say i ride for my local highschool. Just doing turoa, mt ruapehu as i haven't been to S.I. Still haven't broken a bone in my life...

i ride a 09 bataleon fun kink 09 with rome 390s and some old pair of forum recons which i will be hopefully upgrading soon...

Good to be on the forum


----------



## COtoUT

Mopsey said:


> I'm Phil from Northwestern Wyoming. I'm 24 and am in law enforcement.


whaa-whaaaaa......


----------



## SPAZ

mmarra said:


> Hello I'm Mike and I came over from snowboard.com since it shut down


what do you mean? i just looked at their site and it's up and running...


----------



## Guest

new to the forum, old-school rider from Vermont. Rapresenting the NEK and home of Burke Mountain where we live. Doit!!


----------



## Guest

hey new to the forum. names steve, live in newjersy and im 21 , have a house upstate Ny, main mountain in the winter is skiwindham. been a die hard Forum rider since day one. been riding for 15 years now.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73

Hey all, 
My name's Ben and I'm 24. Just graduated from engineering school and learned what is like to have free time. I decided to spend it snowboarding this winter and couldn't have been happier with the choice. I've been chilling in Spokane, WA this year and by the looks of it, I'm the only one here representing Eastern WA. Nothing to epic to ride here but we've got Mt. Spokane, 49 North, Silver, Lookout, and Schweitzer all within about 2 hours or less, so I can't complain about the variety. Made it up 15-20 times this year and got pretty decent (although a mildly dislocated shoulder kept me out of the park). Lookin for tips to improve my riding.


----------



## Guest

Hey new to the forum! First post 

I am 20 from England, currently living in france.

When i'm not snowboarding, I am working (event coordinator at the moment). Surfing, or playing the drums 

p.s. My profile says I have 150 credits! What's this all about then!?


----------



## Fizzlicious

Hey guys, my name's Ophus, 18 ,and from good ol' Colorado 

Just ending my 2nd season this year. My home mountain is Monarch if anybody has heard of it? Maybe? But this year I'm hitting up all these places like A-Basin, Echo, Breck, and Key. Definitely glad I picked up snowboarding!


----------



## Guest

Hey, the name is Jay... I've been a Professional Snowboard Instructor for 17 years now, riding for 20.

Was a big active member on another forum but its kinda dying over there... so I am stopping by here to see how the people are. I've been in the industry for a long time. Head Snowboard Instructor, Terrain Park Manager, and Events Coordinator for a small resort back in the midwest for a long time. Moved back out to Colorado after a short stint back home after the war. Now I'm just an adult instructor at the Beav. AASI certified, member the the NSAA, and a few others. I write how-to's and other instructions for Shred Betties, and a few other internet based magazines.

I am a Disabled Vet from the United States Marine Corps where i served 8 years. Not really bad disabled, just a torn up shoulder and no hearing in one ear from a rocket blast.

So anyway i'll snoop around a bit and see how i like things here... here are some pics!

My brother and I when he came to visit... I'm in the Green and dont ask about my snowboard, i wont tell you.


































One of my students









And my other hobby...


----------



## Guest

Hey there my name is Katie. I love snowboarding. Check out my snowboarding pictures on my site.


----------



## v-verb

meetkatie said:


> Hey there my name is Katie. I love snowboarding. Check out my snowboarding pictures on my site. www.meetkatie.com


don't do it - nekked chick site


----------



## Guest

You might want to remove the link from v-verb's post aswell.


----------



## Guest

Hi, my name is Jim and I'm 22. I fairly recently started snowboarding (though I don't have much time to do it).


----------



## Guest

My name is Bryan. I have been a snowboard enthusiast since 2000, when I strapped on a snowboard for the first time. I don't get to snowbaord enogh as I live in South Carolina. I do go every winter to WV or NC at least a couple times. Looking forward to learning more about the sport I love the most.


----------



## Guest

*Intro!*

Hey, I'm ashley! I'm currently living in the Regina, Saskatchewan area and instructing at Asessippi Ski Area in manitoba. I've been riding for 10 years and teaching snowboarding for six years now. I'm stumbled upon the site while I was 'researching' my plans to move to Revelstoke for the fall and can't wait to check it out more... also I'm working on a new blog www.ashleyswan.com which should have an official launch in a few months. If you want to know anything more you can probably find it there!


----------



## v-verb

ashleyswan said:


> Hey, I'm ashley! I'm currently living in the Regina, Saskatchewan area and instructing at Asessippi Ski Area in manitoba. I've been riding for 10 years and teaching snowboarding for six years now. I'm stumbled upon the site while I was 'researching' my plans to move to Revelstoke for the fall and can't wait to check it out more... also I'm working on a new blog www.ashleyswan.com which should have an official launch in a few months. If you want to know anything more you can probably find it there!


Welcome! I used to live in Saskatoon many many years ago...


----------



## Guest

Canada, Ontario, Collingwood here..
not too new to the forums, however started to become more active in asking questions and what not..
Enjoying the forums so far with a good community :thumbsup:


----------



## bkrockwell

Hey everyone.. I'm Benji, living in AK, New Zealand.. I bought my girlfriend and myself a snowboard last week.. and I just stumbled on this forum a couple days ago and have spent a lot of time reading up, learned a lot I already. Psyched about getting into snowboarding this season, and learning a lot more on the forum.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, new to the forums. I just started snowboarding 2 years ago and I love it. Sweet.


----------



## Guest

Hi guys, I'm 17 been snowboarding for about 6 years now, decided to step it up this year and bought all my own gear including a 09 K2 Darkstar which I'm dying to use.

Live in Australia but will be traveling to NZ as well for a weeks boarding before going to Perisher Blue in AUS


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone. Just joined here because I'm jonesing for all things snowboarding since the season ended here on the US West Coast.

I'm in San Francisco so I do most of my riding in Tahoe. Been boarding for 2 1/2 seasons now and I'm really looking to step up my game tricks-wise next winter - I spent a lot of this season noodling around in off-piste pow and trees, which is awesome after a big dump of snow, but gets a bit dull after a while


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

Hello my name is Tommy i am from Outerbanks NC US.
I have been snowboarding for 6 years and can not get enough!!!I have been snowboarding in West viginia Snowshoe MTN,,Mount Snow Vermont,,The Canyons UTAH,,Park City Utah.UTAH is the SHIT!!


----------



## m_jel

mitch21 said:


> Hi guys, I'm 17 been snowboarding for about 6 years now, decided to step it up this year and bought all my own gear including a 09 K2 Darkstar which I'm dying to use.
> 
> Live in Australia but will be traveling to NZ as well for a weeks boarding before going to Perisher Blue in AUS


have fun with your darkstar... my buddy has one and loves it off


----------



## Guest

I'm Neven, 20 years old and i live in Zagreb, Croatia
I have been snowboarding for 4 year and this year i bought my equipment so I'm waiting for snow to try it.


----------



## Guest

*Hey everyone*

Thought I'd finally join up given I've been trolling these forums for at least 2 years without contributing anything...

....I'm from Wellington NZ, home field is Turoa, been riding about 2 years and just in the process of upgrading bits of my set up. I've recently discovered the joys of home tuning - thanks to Snowolf etc. for all their help on that!

Cheers


----------



## Guest

*Hellooooooooo!!!*

Heyo!!
Im Evelina, Im from Argentina, South america.
ive worked in Montana as a lift operator for 2 seasons, so i learned snowboardin there, n i just looove it since then!
im new in this snowboardingforum thing, How can i do to update my profile???
Dont know how to use this thing, hehehehe.
hugs!!
Let it snoooooow!!!


----------



## FLuiD

*Holler!!*

Long time lurker...Just signed up today. All the damn hot weather makes me seek some form of snowboarding lol. Looking forward to next year and maybe a summer Woodward session. I think I am going to spend most of next year boarding ghost ski areas and living out of my car!!! 

Anyways...Hello Der...


----------



## nigel b

hello!
im nigel from the uk
im 36 and try to go boarding at least 3 times a year
the east coast get together sounds fun


----------



## Guest

I've only been skiing once but intend to try my hand at winter sports again next year. I have thought of trying snowboarding but it looks so much harder! I was a terror to others on the slopes when I skied so not too sure what I'd be like boarding!!


----------



## justdust

You will get better every time you go!


----------



## Guest

I'm Danny.
I have been snowboarding for 3 years now, this coming season being my fourth. I'm very lucky to live in Wisconsin where the snow piles up and have a ski hill very close by.


----------



## Guest

Hi!

I'm Miho, I am from France and I've been skiing for 15 years, I tried snowboarding a few years ago, and then dropped until this year, since I'm working as in intern at Salomon Snowboards.

Can you get a glimpse at this topic I created?
Thank you!!

*http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/16550-binding-innovation-poll.html*


----------



## Guest

justdust said:


> You will get better every time you go!


So they say  I'm more worried about the other ppl on the slopes tho :laugh:


----------



## LoganCormier

I am 14 years old and I'm from St. Louis Park, Minnesota. I've only snowboarded about 5 times, each time with a rental. I'm planning to get my own equipment soon.


----------



## Guest

Hello 

19
USAF
Rapid City South Dakota
Just moved to and have missed snowboarding for over the last year and a half now been off and on for the past couple years but hope to get more into boarding now that i am stationed some were still need to buy all my gear over but excited for the season.


----------



## Guest

*Hi*

Hi everyone im Josh, 23, from the Isle Of Wight in England. 
Im thinking of doing some travelling this year. I would really like some help on deciding were to board this season.
I'm looking for a lively resort with really good nightlife! 
I can board but im not attempting the hardest slopes yet  so I am really looking for mainly Intermediate runs.
So what do you guys recomend?


----------



## PalmerFreak

Hello everyone.

I'm Dan and live in Wisconsin with my wife, three cats, and two English Bull Terriers. We have season passes to a local "hill" (300' vert) that gets us ready for out annual winter trip. We've been to Whistler, Steamboat, Breckenridge, Beaver Creek, Heavenly, Kirkwood, Squaw Valley, Gore Mountain, Killington, and Pico.

I ride and my wife, for the most part, skis. She does have a board but is a beginner and only uses it locally.

We're going to Park City in February and are staying in the base village at The Canyons. Should be a great time and I can't wait for the snow to start falling. 

I ride a 155 Palmer CarbonCircle-II, Flow NXT-FRX bindings and Burton SL-10 boots. The board is about 4 years old (I have another one in the closet) and the boots and bindings were purchased before last season.


----------



## nigel b

longeriow said:


> Hi everyone im Josh, 23, from the Isle Of Wight in England.
> Im thinking of doing some travelling this year. I would really like some help on deciding were to board this season.
> I'm looking for a lively resort with really good nightlife!
> I can board but im not attempting the hardest slopes yet  so I am really looking for mainly Intermediate runs.
> So what do you guys recomend?


a local to me
i was fishing off the isle of wight the other week
im going on a trip to mayrhofen late january,there might be spaces still(about 12 of us so far)


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the offer Nigel, Austria looks good but im thinking of Canada or US around Nov - Dec time. So were are you from? Hampshire?


----------



## arsenic0

Nick here...

Probably a low intermediate rider on groom, i can bomb some serious trails on those pow days though...hoping to push myself more next year now that i will have riding partners who are near my skill level. Usually go up with a skier buddy for first tracks on pow days(we got about 6 or 7 last year) but hes very advanced(15+ years and hes only in his early 20's) so i usually go off on my own during the day so i dont slow him down...now that i got people near my skill level i can go with we can push eachother 

Ride Mt Hood Meadows almost exclusively during the season, i try to goto T-Line atleast once during the season...i tend to do Night Ski at Skibowl near the end of the season when Meadows is closed.


----------



## Mr. Right

Hi my name is Justin, I enjoy long walks from bar to bar seeking snowbunny mountain girls that enjoy a good hangover when they go riding the next day and maybe more :dunno:. Im 6 ft tall and 175 lbs. Brown hair and usually wearing some type of vodka. I can't ride park for shit but powder and trees are great for me. Please pm if interested ladies lol. Oh wait one more thing, I have 2 cute dogs and I can cook like a mofo!

I guess I didn't sell myself very well there haha. Good thread any Colorado peeps that ride Loveland should hit me up and ride with us this season. There are a few members of the board that get their season passes there so you will almost always have somebody to ride with.


----------



## nigel b

longeriow
im from basingstoke,hampshire


----------



## Guest

Hey whats up?? John here from Brick City Bombers out of Newark, NJ. 

Heres the deal. I live my life by my longboard (DH, sliding, tricks, ect) not just stupid campus riding and boardwalks. I am looking into snowboarding ASAP because most of my friends who longboard also snowboard. They say DH is just like snowboarding. Any advice you can give me while I'm here learning bout this stuff will be awesome.


----------



## Guest

Hi there

I’m steph, 21, and live in Melbourne Australia. Are there any other aussies around??

I am just getting into snowboarding, 2 seasons ago I went out on my first ride and have loved it ever since. This season I decided to get my own board.

Living in Australia and so far away from the mountains is a little depressing. 3-5 hour drive depending which mountain I go to. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest

hey, been a member here since 2007, but have never posted just read. 
I live in denver,co and have been snowboarding for 7 years. I am currently a photography student at cu , so I take tons of photos. 
I normally go to loveland,breck, and keystone.
I keep busy in the summer with motocross racing, fishing,and photography. 
thought i would just say hi.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, Nate here. Long time lurker and I decided to go ahead and sign up. I look forward to the mayhem .


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone,
My name is Norman and I have been snowboarding since 2002. I am currently living in my home state Louisiana. In the next 3 yeaers I will be moving to Colorado. I havenrt really figured out exactly where yet so if anyone from there could help me out that would be really cool. Well I look forward to speaking to yall.


----------



## Guest

Hello All,
My name is Cole Patterson and I have been riding for about 3 years. I live in Charleston, SC and travel out west all the time to ride. My buddy and I are actually taking this pretty kick ass snowboarding trip this winter across Eurasia. WE are filming the whole thing for a documentary Endless Sumer Style Flick. I'm pretty stoked about it to say the least. Check us out or hit me up if you want to meet us out there an ride. Late

Cole Patterson
Co-founder Ride Our World
Ride Our World > Home
[email protected]


----------



## Guest

*Hello*

Name is Ash, 24 yrs old from Ireland, have ridden about 11 days in Kimberly BC, caught the flow pretty quickly as i've been skateboarding for years. Going back next year, can't F'in wait.


----------



## Guest

I am Alex Davis, and I live in Columbia, SC. I know, odd place for a snowboarder. I'm currently a student at University of South Carolina, Mechanical Engineering major. I love baseball, I dreamt of playing it almost all my life. You might ask "how'd I get into snowboarding?" A few years ago, my church went on their annual ski trip over new years and I decided to go. I skipped the option to ski and went straight to snowboarding-I took to it immediately. It just seemed so easy to me. I loved it! Unfortunately, I only get to go during that trip which its only a few days out of the year. 
I guess that's me and snowboarding in a nutshell.


----------



## Guest

Hey all, My name is Kyle from Greensboro NC and Im 22 (about to hit 23). I'm going to celebrate by having my first serious season of boarding after a very long time out. Recently bought some decent gear and started losing crazy weight to help out too...Other hobbies would be learning Japanese and discovering new music. Started boarding on a family trip because skis...looked a little silly. Never regretted that decision...breezed through snow school and still love it today.

Shoot me a message if you like, love to make new friends!


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone,
My name is Roger, 36, and live in Basingstoke, UK. Started snowboarding in 1999 when I worked at this place with a Bonkers invention called a "dry ski slope" (!Crazy Ass Brits!).
Had a great group of people to work and ride with there and because this stuff was hard and unforgiving you learnt to be very aware of your edges (snow is so forgiving). Anyways, this started me off and got me hooked!
Got to ride for free after work and days off so would be out riding a lot. From there came the vacations around Europe - Andorra, Austria and France.
I have been dying to get out to America to try the different terrain, snow, and trees, but commitments and air fares have always got in the way. 2010 I hope will be the year. Any information on good mountains to visit around Denver CO. in March for freeride and trees please let me know. 
The Jay Peak posts look awsome, reminds me of my early trips away with a big group. Always a laugh to be had.:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Hey There! My name is Lauren, i'm 19yo and i'm from Canberra, Australia. I went boarding with school a few years ago, but this is my first actual season of boarding. Looking forward to learning lots and asking lots of questions!


----------



## Guest

Whats up world. My name is mark. John (Johhnyblaze) finally got me on here. I just moved to philly from nc with the hopes of finding some good riding out here, only to find nothing but man-made ice, so hopefully I can get steered in the right direction from the site. 
Cheers!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

LMFAO I love you bro!!! hahaha yea you are right we have a big freezer up here in the NE for the most part or at least near us....according to mpd lab is the way to go  but this season we are going to rip it man..even if I have to tear you away from your books or bring them with us hahaha


----------



## lareaper

Hey. My name's Collin. I'm 13 and I got my first snowboard when I was eight years old, and got my first real board about two seasons ago and I've been going to the local mountain regularly since then. I'm definitely not the best rider on the mountain, but I'm more experienced than a lot of riders. My favorite place to hangout on the mountain is in the terrain park hitting jumps, boxes and rails. I also skateboard and play soccer. I decided I'd join a snowboarding forum to talk to some snowboarders before the season starts.


----------



## Guest

hey all. been snowboarding for a few years, just stumbled across the board. cool place, been lurking for a bit. nice to meet you - burt.


----------



## Guest

im 16 years old and have been snowboarding since age 7.im new to the boards and look foreward to next season and what not.


----------



## snafu

Hey all, 
Just joined your lovely forum here, usually spend more time on alpinezone since I am located in CT and spend most of my time snowboarding-wise going up to VT. I am not sure what my problem is but I have had a serious snowboard jonesing lately...maybe its because of my situation. I did the family thing early on so I didn't get my fix during my 20s. Now inching closer to 40(I still have a couple years) and my older kids getting closer to graduation I plan on getting as many days as I can afford. Got about 6-7 days in last year, mostly at Okemo and Magic. This year I definitely want to get farther north, preferrably Sugarbush. Will let you guys know how it goes....


----------



## killclimbz

You should try to get further west, Colorado, Wyoming, Utah, California, Washington, Oregon, Idaho...

That'll really get you jonezin' 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest

Hi I am Matty and im 26 from SYDNEY AUSTRALIA.
I snowboard down perisher and threadbo.

anyone here from australia please let me no. 

thanks matty


----------



## Mr. Right

killclimbz said:


> You should try to get further west, Colorado, Wyoming, Utah, California, Washington, Oregon, Idaho...
> 
> That'll really get you jonezin'
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


C'mon some members here say the east coast gets fucking SMASHED with snow all the time and Colorado sucks! Geez dude you're so left sided :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz

Mr. Right said:


> C'mon some members here say the east coast gets fucking SMASHED with snow all the time and Colorado sucks! Geez dude you're so left sided :laugh:


That's 'cause Colorado sucks...


----------



## Guest

Hi, my first post, im from the uk in hertfordshire, been to france three times snowboarding, and now using the snowdomes as we dont really get snow here. just getting into freestyle now, cant wait to go again...


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Welcome to the forum!!!! 

so tell us a little about the snowdomes...how do you like it?


----------



## Guest

What's up guys, I recently got back into riding. I started in 94 did it strong for a a bit but stopped like 4 years ago. Got back into it last year and look fwd to riding this season.


----------



## Guest

*Washington Grown, Arizona fried*

Whats up good world? Just saying hello.

I grew up in Washington and started boarding at 12. Home mountain is Mt Hood oregon and have had season passes to both meadows and tline. Moved to Arizona in 2006 for college and have been fiending for snow the moment I arrived. 

Looking to meet some Az shredders who love the pow as much as I do and can appreciate a rainy wet day, as long as there are fresh lines, and good times. 

Much respect,
The Benz


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

TheGreatBenzino said:


> Whats up good world? Just saying hello.
> 
> I grew up in Washington and started boarding at 12. Home mountain is Mt Hood oregon and have had season passes to both meadows and tline. Moved to Arizona in 2006 for college and have been fiending for snow the moment I arrived.
> 
> Looking to meet some Az shredders who love the pow as much as I do and can appreciate a rainy wet day, as long as there are fresh lines, and good times.
> 
> Much respect,
> The Benz


Hey man welcome!!!! Is that sand boarding I see on your avatar?


----------



## Guest

nah man, just a view on how my life is going at the moment. LIVIN IN THE DESERT SEARCHING FOR SOME POW! HAHAHA


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

hahaha I hear you, that is what it feels like in NY right now...........RIDIC hot and the humidity is totally unbearable.....I feel like I live in florida at the moment this sux!!!!


----------



## Guest

Mt Hood is a nice mtn to have as a local mtn.


----------



## Guest

WAS a good local mountain, I lived in longview and made the 2 1/2 hour drive every weekend possible. Now I'm only 2 1/2 from Snowbowl, AZ.... so hopefully this rumor of El nino returning to the westcoast this year will bring some storms to the San Franciscin peaks!


----------



## elmo_yuhuu

*Heyo*

My name is Mei, im 25 years old. I've just started snowboarding last year so pretty much a beginner still (as i didn't really go boarding that much)but very keen on improving my skills. I've been to mt Buller, Baw-baw and Hotham. Thinking of going to Japan but still haven't got anyone to go with me yet. Anyway, snowboarding is so much fun...can't wait to be able to jump and fly in the air ( i know it's still a lonnnggg way to goo). Will just keep on improving!


----------



## Guest

Just saying Hi. Took up boarding last year. It's awesome. I had not been on the slopes since I was about 21yrs old. I can't believe how much fun this is and what I was missing out on. Can't wait for the snow to come back.


----------



## Guest

Cassius5 said:


> Just saying Hi. Took up boarding last year. It's awesome. I had not been on the slopes since I was about 21yrs old. I can't believe how much fun this is and what I was missing out on. Can't wait for the snow to come back.


Welcome back. YEah i just got back into it and now i'm obsessed, I feel like i'm a kid again.


----------



## Guest

im 27 living in texas, in 103+ degrees and missing the snow terribly! ive only been riding three seasons but learned to snowboard in italy and austria so for a girl, im okay already . id like to link up with some girls to go boarding for the coming winter season im tired of being the only girl all the time. im definitely sick of all this heat, bring on the snow!


----------



## spirited driver

What's up all- my name is Josh and I live in CO- I'm 27 and have only been riding for 6 years, but it's now a full time hobby/activity/obsession! I work part time during the winters at Loveland as an instructor in addition to my full time job, and I am 100% a gear/equipment whore!


----------



## Guest

I can't wait to hit up CO this season.


----------



## Guest

Hey Forum,

Also new here and also a double organ transplant survivor kidney/pancreas and got the the privlage to meet CHRIS KLUG at my hosp super stoked to be friends now.


----------



## gjsnowboarder

*Also new here to this forum.*

Can't wait to have a full season on the board this year. The snow can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Guest

Hey. I made a thread, but what the heck, I'll post in here too. Im super excited for this season. Im new to snowboarding and will take any tips and advice I can get. I board in Utah. I love meeting new people.


----------



## Guest

Hello All. My name is Nicole and Im from Maryland. Been boarding for about 5 years or so now. Just getting pumped up for this season. Was searching around and found this site. Hope everyone else is ready for some snow.


----------



## Guest

Bonjour everyone. I am John, I live in minnesota (barely any hills) And I just recently wanted to start snowboarding. My brother has been for a year or 2 now and I decided to start because I dont really have anything else going on in the winter!

I raced motocross for 4 years hence the name. I couldnt think of a better name so I used my email. Well Glad to meet everyone and have you all help me pick out a nice beginner set up!


----------



## b.lang

moin everybody. my name is brandon. im from michigan but living in germany right now. i cant wait to get back to the states for the winter season and find some chowder out west or up in canada. i just ordered a new banana 2day!!! next up, some force bindings. 

this is a great forum and ive already read lots of thought provoking insight from the real users out there, which is very helpful. its easy to get dried out from marketing shenanigans. 

keep it real 

ps. maybe all this global climate could be a blessing in disguise. atleast there would be no more high tourist season rates for resorts right??? never summerrrrrrr


----------



## Guest

How goes it form sac town cali. I ride the sierras and joined to hopefully meet some folks from Wyoming or Colorado cuz i'm planning on moving there.:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

Snow_omen said:


> How goes it form sac town cali. I ride the sierras and joined to hopefully meet some folks from Wyoming or Colorado cuz i'm planning on moving there.:cheeky4:


SLC FTW.. There is nothing in WY


----------



## Guest

Im Trent I live in Nor Cal and i snowboard in Tahoe


----------



## j.gnar

sup everyone!
my names jordan, i live in socal about an hour north of LA
ride mountain high, beart mountain and mammoth

planning on road tripping it up to tahoe for 2 weeks or so in 2010 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

You know what i think is in wyoning is cheap ass rent and not that long of a drive to Red Lodge


----------



## Guest

Hello. I am Jairet of the sierra nevadas. i am currently going to school at sacramento state university, but frequent to the tahoe mt's in winter. Between fall and spring semester I like to go on a trip out of state to shred something new, so I thought signing up would help me establish better insight to where the next adventure will take me and whoever i can get in the sube to come with. peace and goodness. JC


----------



## CapitaRider

what's up everyone, names Todd. I live in Kentucky, yea not to many mountains out here... I've been riding for 5 years and make a trip to Co about once a year, I'll be making it to winter park sometime around January. Glad I found out about this site!


----------



## Guest

I need complete snowboarding information & requirements. I am also thinking about taking admission in a snowboarding academy. My friends Junio Solihull, Mickey Everio & Christine Freville have the best skills & tactics of this thrill 7 won hot prizes on 18th October 1998. Helpful information will be welcomed.


----------



## FLuiD

everio3 said:


> I need complete snowboarding information & requirements. I am also thinking about taking admission in a snowboarding academy. My friends Junio Solihull, Mickey Everio & Christine Freville have the best skills & tactics of this thrill 7 won hot prizes on 18th October 1998. Helpful information will be welcomed.


----------



## Guest

Wats up, new to the forum and kinda new to boarding. I am from Troy N.C originally but been in the USCG for 4 yrs and plan to stay. In elizabeth city N.C. now and cnt wait for sme more snow. I went boarding couple times last yr with rental equipment and loved it. So I guess I went over the top and bought the new 2010 skate banana and the 2009 Ride Contraband binding. Cant wait to use them. Think I went a lil ovr the top?


----------



## Guest

Hi all.
This is my third season _trying_ to snowboard.
Last year I finally got the hang of getting off the lift without face planting. 
What can I say, I'm a slow learner...
Anyways, I'll be enjoying WP, Copper and Steamboat Springs here in Co this year with my season pass.
I'm still on my crappy Morrow starter board, but am not looking to upgrade until I feel I have a good idea of what I really want out of my next one. This year I'll hit the mountain with my Salomon Optima Thermic Snowboard Boots and Relay Ring bindings I purchased toward the end of last season.
See ya around the boards!
>Cass<


----------



## Guest

everio3 said:


> I need complete snowboarding information & requirements. I am also thinking about taking admission in a snowboarding academy. My friends Junio Solihull, Mickey Everio & Christine Freville have the best skills & tactics of this thrill 7 won hot prizes on 18th October 1998. Helpful information will be welcomed.


Here you go buddy everything you need. SNOWBOARDING 101

1-Buy something warm.
2-buy something to stand on.
3-buy a pipe
4-put weed in said pipe.
5-Smoke said weed.
5-Slide down the hill until you get the hang of it.

Have fun!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest

*Hi, an "old guy" snowboarder here from Colo Springs CO!*

Hi, I'm Eric... 46 years old, FINALLY sort of "got" snowboarding last year, after about 5 failed attempts previously. Just picked up my new gear a week or so ago (I'll post details in a new thread). Cannot WAIT for the season to start this year! Bought a season pass to Ski Cooper, a little-known small resort near Leadville, CO. Man I am seriously stoked!  Hope to see some of ya'll out there!


----------



## Guest

NghtSkyyStarz said:


> Hi all.
> This is my third season _trying_ to snowboard.
> Last year I finally got the hang of getting off the lift without face planting.
> What can I say, I'm a slow learner...


I don't know if you're that slow Cass... It took me three half-day lessons, and 2 or 3 days on my own to finally (sorta) get it. I just sorta got the hang late last season. But like you, at least I could get off the lift, and made it down green and blues by the end of the day (albeit doing nothin' fancy).

But I am VERY excited about getting better this season! See you out there!!


----------



## northidahosnoww

how do i post a thread


----------



## Guest

Hey new to the forum, I have been skateboarding for about 2 years, and snowboarding off and on forever.


----------



## northidahosnoww

yup just joined. been skating for a few years and snowboarding for around five


----------



## Guest

im tyler i prolly already posted in here but i forgot so redo

im 16 
snowboarding 6 ish years been doing park for 2.5 3 years


----------



## Guest

*yop*

sup guys, i just joined. i'm 24, work/live in denver and snowboard every weekend. you can find me at a basin/breck/keystone/vail/beaver creek. peace!!


----------



## Patrollerer

I stole all your cookies that will be all for now.


----------



## Guest

whats up everyone! I've been on here for some time but never really introduced myself.
names Mat, 22, livin on the east coast in the off season and out of my suitcase when the snow is fallin.


----------



## Guest

I'm Joey, 26, Denver. Riding for about 6 years. A Basin/Keystone/Breck...sometimes Vail, BC, Monarch, Winterpark, Copper. In the last year or so I've also started doing backcountry pow _and_ hitting the park more.

Yo heff - see ya up there bro.


----------



## Guest

Hi Everyone,

My name is Chey, aka the Arctic Puma. I live in Michigan and travel all over the US as much as possible in the winter months to snowboard. And when I can't travel I tolerate the local landfills we are lucky enough to call resorts.

Been snowboarding since before they allowed us on the lifts (Yes, that was the reality once upon a time :laugh

In the summer I ride a motorcycle, off-road/ATV, and stare at my boards hanging on the wall dreaming about snow.

Look forward to chatting with some cool people about our common addiction for snow.


----------



## Guest

God Listens to SLAYER!!! Hahaha, I still crack up every time I see that.


----------



## Guest

*hello*

My name is Beau. I live in Boxelder, SD. I have 3 step-chilren and a new baby girl so I'm all busy busy. I ride an 08 Burton Custom X - 161. Ride Contraband Bindings, DC Graphix boots (pump it) and the necessary apparel to stay warm and look chill. Forums are a good way to get product reviews and learn all I can absorb with my brain. Snowboarding is my passion and I'll ride till I die. Look forward to checking out this forum!


----------



## tsaokie

Hey guys, my name is Landon. I'm a college student at the University of Oklahoma in Norman. There are no mountains here . I'm fairly new to snowboarding. Went in January of 2009 and got hooked. When here in OK i play rugby for the OU and fly planes.


----------



## Guest

Greetings, I am from Little Rock, Arkansas but make 2-3 trips a year since 2005 to CO. I love CO and Snowboarding! cant wait for the season to get here. I will be in the area during Christmas.


----------



## Guest

23 from Buffalo, NY. 
Riding off and on for about 7 years, but I wanna learn a ton of tricks this year.
I'm 5'10'' and ride a 153 Ride Jeff Brushie board with Burton Missions. I love my setup.


----------



## Guest

*Hey guys.*

Sup guys,

I am Andrew. I go to CSU Chico. I am a Communications Major and planning on getting a masters, hopefully in Colorado
because the snow season is a bit longer.

I have a season pass to Squaw valley this year.
Hoping to learn a lot from this forum. 

And lets all hope for lots of snow and a safe season.


----------



## Jeff325

Newbie here 
I'm based in Montreal Canada .I'm 44 years old .
Started riding way back in 1981,stopped in 1989 and just started riding again last season !
Really regret waiting sooo long to get back into riding again. Also started to ride the halfpipe at the very 
end of the season .Have skated vert for 10 years back in my hay days.
Really stoked to get back on a pipe this season !


----------



## Guest

Hey!!
I'm from Minnesota, 22 years old for the next 6 days anyways! 
Been riding for 8 seasons, and can't wait to hit it up again this year. 
Only 2 months to go!


----------



## Guest

Whatup everybody? New here, 20 years old from Cleveland Ohio, picking up boarding again after 2 years without a stick.. Seven Springs PA is the home of my snow hobbies


----------



## CaptT

*Familiar Faces....LOVE IT!*

Hello all my name is Tenielle and I live in UTAH....really I am super spoiled with fantastic snow and really looking forward to an awesome season. I am recovering from ACL surgery.....(wakeboarding and DIDN'T land it).... and hoping to be back in the game by December. Been snowboarding for 10yrs now and I am the ripe old age of 29. 

PS.

Been a while MPD but hello!!!


----------



## CaptT

mpdsnowman said:


> Hey Tenielle how are you doing Sorry to hear about the ACL, I hope it heals:thumbsup: U sure do have the place to snowboard!!! Next time I come out there I will give you a shout maybe we can take some turns..
> 
> But this is a great site, u will like the people on here. Real down to earth.
> 
> Welcome back!!


For sure my friend as I recall the last time you came I was pregnant (with the 2yr old) and couldn't get my shiz together! I will totally be your tour guide next time....are you coming back this year?? Had the surgery mid August and things are moving along really well.....I curse my pt over and over again and plot her death, but other than that..... Thanks for the welcome who else is still around?? And what happened to SB.com??


----------



## CaptT

You should definatly come in January the Dew Tour is comming back for winter fun at Snowbasin the weekend of the 15-17....that will be a good time! Glad to have found this place and thanks for making me feel so welcome!!


----------



## Guest

Hey there, I am an avid snowboarder, I got atleast 4 times a week, every week, all winter. Ive been snowboarding for 3 years and I am not that old...15. haha. Hope to have fun here.


----------



## COtoUT

Jeff325 said:


> Newbie here
> I'm based in Montreal Canada .I'm 44 years old .
> Started riding way back in 1981,stopped in 1989 and just started riding again last season !
> Really regret waiting sooo long to get back into riding again. Also started to ride the halfpipe at the very
> end of the season .Have skated vert for 10 years back in my hay days.
> Really stoked to get back on a pipe this season !


sick, mang. i started riding in 88-about when you were hanging up the sorels.

the pipes are a little bit bigger now, huh? ;-)


----------



## Guest

*Rick Martinez*

Hey how is everyone going?, my name is Rick i live in Australia and i love to board, been doing it for 2 yrs and i cant get enough of it. Been to a few different places like nz and got 2 seasons at perisher under my belt but going to Canada in Nov for 6 months should be good. thanks guys for reading!


----------



## Guest

Hey - I've never snowboarded and im interested in starting. Thought i would join up to get some info. From Kitchener Ontario hoping to learn a lot this year - or decide its not my thing (but im thinking it probably will be :thumbsup


----------



## tsaokie

newbiesara said:


> Hey - I've never snowboarded and im interested in starting. Thought i would join up to get some info. From Kitchener Ontario hoping to learn a lot this year - or decide its not my thing (but im thinking it probably will be :thumbsup


I started last year and absolutely love it. Hopefully you will too.


----------



## lupine

I'm new here. Feels like I've been here longer than my post count suggests because I've been reading back in many forums looking for discussion about the Pacific NW and what other riders think of the area. I have a season pass to Steven's Pass in WA and hope to meet some of the other regular PNW peeps up that way this season. I'm planning to make it to Mission Ridge and Mt. Hood Meadows this season as well so hopefully Snowolf won't mind showing me around Heather Canyon and Private Reserve. (I could also use a few tips, which I hope to pay for in beer.)

This is a cool place, but its making the waiting more difficult rather than less, which was my initial hope.


----------



## Nugggster

I moved over to this joint from the now defunct sb.com... seems in not the only one to abandon ship. I met some cool heads over there, so im sure the same will continue with this place as well. We all share the same passion for snow white & 7 Springs:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Hey, everyone. My name's JT though my friends call me Jota in real life, so which ever. I'm living in Columbus, Ohio. The very last snow of winter 2007, my roommate and I decided to drive to Mad River Mountain and try snowboarding. It was awesome. The whole summer was spent waiting for winter to roll around. December hit, we bought some beginner gear, and went a ton. Bought some season passes to Mad River, drove north for a day at the Las Vegas Ski Resort when we went to Vegas in February. Last night, we went out to a bar and started talking about snowboarding. I got excited and decided I need something to hold me over until the snow starts coming down. So here I am.

Seems like a cool place, can't wait to tap into some of that knowledge so I can expand my experience beyond just getting top to bottom without eating it.


----------



## cstrumol

Whats up everyone. Name is Chris recent converter from freestyle ski to snowboarding. Started last season and am progressing quickly. Usually a weekend warrior at various mountains, anything within 4 hours is game to me. Girlfriend usually makes all the trips with me as well, she skis though but hang with the best of em. Hoping to to meet some cool peeps this year as I have a new job and many vacation days available for some midweek romps if looking to fill a car. Respect in advance to those that who answer posts and hope I can help where I can too. See you out there!


----------



## Guest

My name is Craig, I am from Hamilton, ON Canada. I have been ridin for 13 years now. I am looking at some big trips in the next 2 years. 1 to switzerland, and another to chile. I look forward to hearing and talking about some adventures everyone else has been on!!

Peace


----------



## jlm1976

Hey, I'm James. I lurked here alot last season, posted once or twice but will probably be more active this season so I figured I'd introduce myself. I live in Maine, ride all over the New England area. Luckily, I work for the government so it's easy for me to take days off when it's dumping at Jay. I'm also the snowboard school training supervisor at a bump of a mountain in Western MA. I've been riding there forever, what can I say...it's more about the people you ride with than the terrain you ride! I've been riding for 13 years, teaching for 10.


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone!

I'm Adrian, I am Polish and live in UK :dunno: I was riding on a snowboard for as long as 6 hours. I am looking forwar to go to France and progress my skills ...first of all I have buy my own gear.


----------



## SpecialBlend01

*hellooo *

I'm 19 and living in Ottawa, Canada. Started snowboarding 9 years ago but took a few breaks here and there due to injuries. Tried skiing but never really got into it  
Joined this forum to just learn new things cause we can always improve


----------



## onel0wcubn

Jonathan from the ICEY east coast.. DC area.. been riding for 10 years. Was looking for a new board and found this site. Hola!


----------



## AngryHugo

I'm not angry, and I'm not Hugo. I'm Mike from Philly. I've been ridng about 15 years and lurking here for the past few months. Everyone seems really cool, so why not register? Hope to meet as many people as I can out there.


----------



## Guest

im 18. ive been snowboarding since the 7th grade, i am pretty decent i guess haha


----------



## gnarbiscuits

hola fellow shredders. im 21, and i've frequented this site for awhile now, just thought i'd sign up. getting antsy for my 9th season! steven's pass is where it's at!


----------



## Guest

*new from San Jose CA*

My name is Nick, I'm 31 going on 19. This is only my fourth season riding but I plan to do it big this year. I'm quitting my job in December and then moving to South Lake Tahoe....Plan is to ride every day.


----------



## Guest

*IntroducinG*

Hi guys, im Ethan, 22 yrs old. i have skated for couple of yrs and turned my self into snowboarding. so much love in it. How's everyone?


----------



## Guest

Hi Forum!!! my name is Jon aka J.Kwak, im 22 yrsold.. im also a skater turned snowboarder. Been snowboarding for about 7yrs.. looking forward to learning more and talking materials with ya'll.


----------



## Willy36

I've been on here since last year but wasn't very active and never introduced myself so here goes:

Name's Willy, 18, sophomore in college, technically my first time was 4 years ago, but I only went once that year and once the next, so I count this as my 3rd season (which I kicked off Friday ). So I know what I'm doing on a mountain, but have plenty of room to improve. This is the first season I have a season pass and will have my own board for the whole season (got it halfway through last season), so I'll probably be spending lots of time around here this year, and be spending even far more time shreddin' it and hopefully making this one damn big season and the best winter of my life


----------



## Guest

I don't think I've ever introduced myself and seeing I am stuck in a hotel room....

I am Augie...grew up skiing, skated through teens, then started snowboarding and wakeboarding. Also do a good amount of volleyball and running, plus joining a local beer club. Although I grew up in Cali, now dwell in Kansas City through some divine luck. Working as a tech consultant for a software company and hoping to move to CO soon. By the way, here's my little dude


----------



## Guest

Hi all,
I live in an area where there's hardly any mountains... I have to drive like 1 1/2 to 2 hours for the nearest mountain. I just started snowboarding last year and it's become a passion. I would like to learn new things and get info on snowboarding


----------



## BUTTERZ

Im from Vancouver. yah


----------



## wrathfuldeity

BUTTERZ said:


> Im from Vancouver. yah


Hey Butterz eh...whatz the yah shite?

Eh= what did you say?
Eh?= what do you think
EH?= something to say just to end a sentence
Eh!!= WOW!!
EH!?= what do you mean?
Eh??= your joking!!!??
EH!!= Hello..you off in the distance!!!
Eh?= want a donut?
Eh!= sure!!
Eh!Eh!= coffee double cream too please!
Eh?= what you say when you realize you have no money to pay for it
Eh..cmon eh?= asking them to let you pay for it next time.
hey..eh!= want to go to the drive in movie??
Eh...uhuh= yes sure!
Eh..y'know= Ill pick you up at 8
Eh..cmon!!= well thats early..but ok
Eh..wanna?eh?= lets fool around
EHHHHHHH= sounds coming from the car
hey..um..er eh...= Im pregnant
EH?????????= how did that happen?
EHHehhEHHehhEHHH= sounds from the delivery room
EHHH ehh EHHH ehh= babys first cry
Ehh..whadya think eh?= marry me


----------



## The[ak]

Hi there! My name is Alex and I'm 21..I've been snowboarding for under a year total. Love it so far, closest thing to heaven there is I'm pretty sure! But hope to get to know a lot of you guys! Peace

ak


----------



## Guest

heey name's Kris - been rippin for 12 yrs. now....Colorado native - gotta love this time of year


----------



## Guest

Hey, whats up? My name is Anthony. Im 24 grew up in Temecula, CA and now live in Murrieta, CA :laugh:. I just started snowboarding at the end of last season, and I had a blast, hope to get some more time out there this time.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, but it looks like a good community you've got going here. I grew up in Sacramento, CA, but now I'm out in Boston for school (I miss the west coast snow). I also grew up on skis, but I got really bored of them in the past 3 years or so. I picked up snowboarding about 2 years ago now and I absolutely love it.


----------



## HardBeatz

Whats up everyone names Chris. Live in Minnesota, the land of big hills. Hope to have some good discussions. Been boarding for 10 years now and looking forward to a trip to Lake Tahoe this year. Word.


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone. My name is Newton from SoCal. Been riding for about six seasons now and love every part of it. Maybe I'll see you guys on the slopes. I usually go on Bear or Snow Summit, but I'm hitting up mammoth this season with a group of friends. Super excited. Also, I have been seriously thinking about doing some back country. Maybe in the near feature I'll get some bc gear and some classes.

Nice meeting you all!

Newton


----------



## Guest

Hi! I've actually never set foot on a snowboard but I'm interested in starting! I'm from North Carolina & I hope to learn a lot from you lovely people. Hopefully I'll fall in love with it like the rest of you. :]


----------



## Guest

Hey Everyone! Just another snowboard enthusiast looking for a place to chat about my favorite topic.. SNOWBOARDING! <3 Im from Omaha, NE. We have one tiny slope here located in Cresent Iowa (weaksauce), otherwise I depend on my several trips to Colorado a year to get my dosage..! CANT WAIT to hit the hills... !


----------



## Guest

Well at my "hill" here in iowa.. there is only 47 year olds who tried.. because none of them can actually do it! LOL PROPS TO YOU! We need more badas* people here to stick with it like you!


----------



## tomtom88

Welcome everyone!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

MissRedrum said:


> Well at my "hill" here in iowa.. there is only 47 year olds who tried.. because none of them can actually do it! LOL PROPS TO YOU! We need more badas* people here to stick with it like you!


Back in the day, lived in NE and then it was cowboy boots behind a john deer was the closest thing to skiing....boarding wasn't even invented yet. But, I didn't want to die there...thus moved near the holy land.


----------



## DrewDrew

hey guys, I live in NY I have been riding for 4 years(i know not long). I go like 30 times a year atleast. Just been on the east coast but looking to it the west this year.


----------



## happydude

hi from regina saskatchewan, where it is as flat as your first girl friend


----------



## konasunset

*Aloha...*

Watzup everyone my name is Josh and I am new to this forum. I just moved to San Diego, California from Kona, Hawaii. Looking to get some good advice on the best spots around here. I am also writing a blog called Spirit-Tech Solutions and will be doing research, riding, and even interviews in the future. I picked up a nice Burton snowboard and some gear but am not sure where to hit up first. Any suggestions? I am an intermediate rider... and have been to Tahoe a couple times but want to know the spots around here. Is Bear Mountain the best all-around spot in socal? Peace...


----------



## Guest

hey whats up everyone my name is danny. i live in rockland county new york.. i spend most of my winter and mount snow and mountain creek. ive been riding for about 10 years. still not that good in the park tho lol. just started a new blog about boarding also but im new to blogging so its kinda lame now but yeah check it out. snowboard time


----------



## Guest

*Hello from Vancouver*

I'm Christine from Vancouver, Canada.
Born in Calgary, Alberta, moved to the Okanagan in BC where I learned to snowboard at Silver Star Resort and now I'm on the coast.


----------



## Guest

My name is May. I am 27 and snowboarded down a bunny slope for the first time last season. I was instantly hooked however I injured myself on the second time going down. I am definitely going to make this a great season. Will be going shopping for a board and clothes. I'm 5'2" 115lbs. Any suggestions on where I should start?


----------



## dray

whats up!? 23yr old newbie here from Toronto, Canada. I use to ride when I was younger when I lived in a small town outside the city. Now into my second year of riding. Usually at Blue Mtn. about an hour north of here. I joined to get more info from you board experts


----------



## Guest

*Newbie!*

Hi My name is Tara and Im 33
Love to snowboard!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am a glassblower and seamstress ans sew animal fleece hats.

I live in Georgia and try to get to the slopes when I can every year.
Wish I lived near the snow it never snows here in Georgia! Just wanted to introduce myself and say HI!


----------



## nzboardlife

MissSnowBunny said:


> I am a glassblower and seamstress ans sew animal fleece hats.


Hah, awesome! 

Welcome everyone


----------



## Guest

*Thanks for the warm welcome!*

Love this site Thanks for the warm welcome! Have a great day!


----------



## Guest

Hey, from Ohio and lookin to start this season, kinda stokkeeedd haha


----------



## Guest

My name is Adam, I live in bellingham washington- i ride Mt baker as much as possible, mostly a weekend warrior. Whistler is about 3 hours north. I ride a never summer legacy- backcountry and park is my focus this season- the snow is falling!!


----------



## kysnowboarder

Chris from Kentucky....I have been snowboarding for 3 years, most of that has been done at perfect north, a fake snow slope that is Indiana. That right a ski place in indiana (just imagine how big the vertical drop is, it ok because I have to use my imagination to). I know I need to move to really enjoy this sport. I usually make it out to Snow Shoe once a year. I hoping to get a couple trips to Snow shoe and a trip out west this year. Just bought a new set up so I am pretty stoked about the season starting.


----------



## Guest

RallyBowls from California. Snowboarding for 10+ years, going to work the slopes this winter. Looking for a new board for backcountry/all-mountain riding, you know that pow's comin down this winter so... can't miss out. I think snowboarding is a sacred activity and one of the most satisfying experiences one can have alone. park-kickers, backcountry-booters, cliff-drops, superpipes, groomers, rails, bong-hits, brews, chicks... the bottom line is... I'd hit that.


----------



## The_Guchi

Sum Im the guchi im new to this forum i like to ride have had about 400 days on the hills since i started, i ride mostly idaho resorts brundage and bogus basin.... yep see ya in the forums


----------



## sook

Guess I'll get my first post out of the way. My name is Ryan and have been riding in so-cal for about 8 years now. My girl is just starting to get into the sport which has re-excited me so we're both anxiously awaiting this El Nino winter we've been hearing so much about. Happy shredding


----------



## Guest

*newbie*

Hi, I'm Maude. I'm a Boston U. student working on a snowboarding project. Just researching some information on boards and the like. If any of you are *parents with kids 6-11 years old*, my project team would greatly appreciate it if you would take our survey.

Here's the link 

Survey | Qualtrics Survey Software


----------



## Guest

*Hi - could any one help me please??*

Hi i'm jciclitira

Snowboarding + amature designer 

New to this site, just wondring if there are any snowboards that would be willing to give up 1 min of there time to fill in a questionnair on snowboarding tool for me as a form of market reseach?

Please

Survey provided by FreeOnlineSurveys.com

Many thanks 


Jciclitira


----------



## BORICUAenDC

*Hello,*

My name is Juan, I'm from Puerto Rico. Used to live in front of the beach and go surfing almost everyday. now i moved to DC and have went snowboarding for the past 2 years to resorts around PA. I LOVE IT!!!!! It is such a great sport! 

However all the times that i went, i have just rented their equipment. I want to take a lil' bit more serious this year. I want to buy my own board, but i wanted to get some advice from some of the veterans in here. i found this package online for $279, which i thought was a pretty good deal: 

155 cm Morrow Radium 2009
5150 Squadron 2009 Boots
System Search 2010 Bindings

I'm 5' 10" and 170 lbs

Will this equipment be good for me knowing that i'm just making my jump from beginner to maybe intermediate?

I would appreciate any help.

Thanks!


----------



## onel0wcubn

DC REPRESENT :thumbsup: 

I'm gonna send you a PM man.. You really want to try on boots before you buy them. Uncomfortable gear can ruin your day QUICK.


----------



## Guest

I am 18, I live in MP Pennsylvania, iv been snowboarding for about three years, love it! totally stoked for this season!


----------



## Guest

whats up guys im from northern VA im 19 and im finally getting back into it after a year off had some knee surgery and im excited to get going again. so


----------



## Guest

Can anyone help haven't got a monkeys ballbag hoe to work this
Site how do I post something do I just press quick reply!


----------



## Guest

*hi*

Just to say hi
noxit
Croatia


----------



## Guest

*washington*

Im cassie
started snowboarding like 2years ago but last year i only wentt like twice.
i really wanna learn more
ny tips?


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, I'm new. Looking for a board and bingings. I have $200 for a board.

size 12 shoe
6"1 195lb

i do downhill riding in Colorado.

Love the site. So much info, I don't know where to start.

Thanks for a great site.


----------



## roremc

Hey guys, 

living in Banff and eagerly awaiting the opening of all the nearby hills. Have been riding for awhile now and still can't get enough!


----------



## Guest

hey.

im Brandon, im 22 and this is my 7th season. im out of New Hampshire and snowboarding is my addiction. cant wait for the snow.


----------



## Guest

*eey yo!*

hey hey. i'm new, my name is alyssa and i'm 22. have only been boarding for a year or two and not super frequently. i really, really want to get back into it this winter tho!


----------



## Guest

*Help - Any1 Please*

HI 


I was just wondring if any one could shape 30secs to fill out a quick qestionnair on snowboarding tool kits for me. It would really help me out as it is really hard to find a number of snowboards to qurstion. BTW it is market reseach for a design project that i am currently doing.

If you can many thanks 
LINK below
jason 

Survey provided by FreeOnlineSurveys.com


----------



## Guest

Hey - Kinda late but whats up, Im Josh been lurking for a while - QT local and dero nature. Off to canada making the big time in BC. Umm video in the making, waiting for this season.

I ride a Rome agent (buy one) with UnIon cadet (DXL?) buy them too, dope colors too, 32 prospect (buy forum fastplants instead.)

That covers it


----------



## NYrYder27

What up I'm 22 from NY. I've been riding for like 12 years now and I love it I can't wait to get some snow up the the Northeast. I've been out west before and if I had my choice I would live on those fuckin mountains and ride all day everyday.


----------



## Guest

Heya 
I'm from toronto, ON

I'm 24 and i just started last year but hope to do alot of boarding this year once the snow comes !


----------



## Guest

hey shlee! i'm pretty new to the sport too. can't wait for this season either!


----------



## Guest

40 year old newbie here, hailing from Western Massachusetts. So, um, hiya! 

Looking forward to a new hobby.


----------



## Guest

hi guys, my name is Callum and right now I live in singapore
dont let that fool you though, i've been snowboarding seriously for a couple of months now in Dubai, where my dad lives
right now i'm rocking the K2 Parkstar 10 (honestly, such a great board from peak to park and great on jibs) with 09 Burton missions (sweet bindings i must say)

I am really hoping to go to either High Cascade or Camp of Champions this summer, they look awesome!


----------



## Guest

*About Me*

My name is Kelly and I love to snowboard in steamboat colorado I go there every year 

I am new to forums but have been reading on this one for quite awhile now.
I am 27 years old and wish I could move out to colorado at least during the winter. 
Wakeboarding is also fun during the summer I love being on the boat in the sun.
If anyone knows where to get cheap a jacket for this year let me know I need a new one!


----------



## williamtsims

Hey I'm Will

17 years old, live in Vegas, NV.
during the season I go to Lee Canyon (NV) and Brianhead (UT)

I actually haven't been snowboarding in about a year and half, due to knee problems, but I'm really excited about going this season.

I don't own a setup, I usually rent, but I really want to buy my own, so if anyone has any cheap/beginner board setups they would like to recommend, I'm all ears. I'm 5'8", and weigh about 140lbs


----------



## Guest

hey my name is Taylor.

hailing from the great state of CO where the mountains are big, the snow is fresh, and the girls can out ride you  anyway, here I am.
see you around.

TC


----------



## Guest

Steamboat said:


> My name is Kelly and I love to snowboard in steamboat colorado I go there every year
> 
> I am new to forums but have been reading on this one for quite awhile now.
> I am 27 years old and wish I could move out to colorado at least during the winter.
> Wakeboarding is also fun during the summer I love being on the boat in the sun.
> If anyone knows where to get cheap a jacket for this year let me know I need a new one!


What size do you need?


----------



## psychosaif

Hi,

My name is Saif. I am 28 years old. I got hooked on snowboaring last year when i made a trip out to Whistler, BC. It was my first time Snowboarding. I barely got the hang of it, but i was hooked. Unfortunately it was the end of the season and i didnt get to go out more. I live in NYC now and cant wait for Snow. Also looking for snowboarding buddies out east. Holla at me.


----------



## NHrider

Hey 
The names Clayton from New Hampshire. I started snowboarding 2 years ago but reaally got hooked last season. I suck but in time I hope for that to change...now I have a reason to look forward to the snow


----------



## PiKiT

hey I'm PiKiT my screen name for years now 

the avatar and signature which is not showing are mine  my names on them so have 2 be lol


picked up boarding again 2 years ago...bought board boots bindings...dunnno if I should put stomp pad on, if I need a helmet also anyone have A frames? and Also any bags anyone recommends?

and since this is an intro thread u can pm me tyvm


----------



## DiscoStu

Probably should've done this a few months back
I'm Stu, 23, from Melbourne, Australia
Heading north to do my second season in Canada, this time at Revelstoke.
I was at Panorama for the '06/'07 season, but have only done a few days at local mountains since.
This year I'll be on a '10 Salomon Grip, '09 Burton Triads and some old Freestyle boots ('07 I think)
Only other things to say are I'm running a blog of our season - we're not hell riders but it's about having fun and giving people an idea of what to expect if they come to Revelstoke - it's gettingstoked.blogspot.com

And, I freakin love snowboarding.


----------



## Guest

*Hey Hey!*

Hey fellow snowboarders!
My name is Daisy. Im 20 years old...21 on Dec 4th YEA YEA! Im from Whitefish Montana. I work on the mountian and snowboard every chance I get! I love hitting up the powder runs and hiking in to make my own lines!


----------



## Triple8Sol

PiKiT said:


> hey I'm PiKiT my screen name for years now
> 
> the avatar and signature which is not showing are mine  my names on them so have 2 be lol


So you're using pics of Misa Campo and pretending their yours? Fail.


----------



## Guest

Heya

I'm Mike, 31 - relocated to Seattle from Austin, TX in May and looking forward to my first snowboard season living near some proper slopes! I've had a long distance relationship with snowboarding for about 10 years, making at least one trip to Colorado per year. This season is gonna be sick!

I'll be heading to Crystal Mountain this Friday, maybe some night boarding at Snoqualmie before then if it's open.

Cheers!


----------



## Guest

Hi, my name is Chandler and I'm 14 years old. I live in Minnesota. This is my first year snowboarding so I am pretty stoked...just need some snow!


----------



## Guest

yo wuts up guys. name is kai from so cal.

new and went snowboarding for the first time this past weekend at big bear.
ass and knees are busted. front toe nail will fall off as well.... but snowboarding is the shit


----------



## PiKiT

Triple8Sol said:


> So you're using pics of Misa Campo and pretending their yours? Fail.


no I made the avatar and signature using pics of Campo from her shoots I have on file  which is what makes them mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest

Hey =) my name is Jennifer im from Va. Just got into snowboarding last year. i loved it so this year im getting a season pass and plan to go as much as possible. new board is coming in the mail and now im on the hunt for some boots and bindings.


----------



## CaptT

Welcome.....hope you learn a lot from this site there is great info available.....just use the search buttons before asking the same questions that have been asked to death....


----------



## freshy

Hey I'm Tom, I have been riding since 88 and the last 13 years have been a combination of living at ski hills and usually having seasons pass, this year will be my third in 13 not having one . I recently moved from the Okanagan to Powell River, so cant wait to rip up Baker and whistler again.


----------



## PGH

whats up? my name is shane, i'm from pittsburgh, and i'm not necessarily new to snowboarding, just new to actually snowboarding myself if that makes any sense. last year i decided to try it early on in the season and rent a board. surprisingly i taught myself super quick, made it down the hill with no trouble whatsoever, and fell in love. after reading about people's experiences i'm shocked that i was fine on my own without instruction and glad i didnt mess myself up, haha. anyways, i went home that night and searched the web for some good deals on equipment, went in debt a bit to buy my board bindings and boots, and went around 15 times last year. this year i bought a pass to seven springs which is one of the two hills out my way. i plan to go as much as possible and continue to progress. im stoked! i've lurked on this site for a while now just reading instructional posts and equipment guides, and figured it was about time i registered. i'm actually taking a trip out to arizona in january and plan on riding at the snowbowl, so im excited to actually ride on a real mountain. anyways, sorry for the long post, any PA guys or girls that want to ride this season, let me know. none of my friends at school ride, only ski. so im stuck on a board by myself for now.


----------



## Miles_K

Hello, I'm Miles. I'm 15 and ride a Rossi Scope.


----------



## JeffreyCH

Hello all, new here, been riding for a few years. I'm 40 and got into riding about 3 years ago as a way to cure my wake jones, now I'm hooked on both lol. I'm mainly here to lurk in the equipment area's, I've always rode rentals and this year I'm gonna ride more so I need to track down some gear, don't want to make the same mistakes as I did when I got into wakeboarding lol. Mostly I ride at Key, but I only get to go once a year, so this year I'm gonna go to Mt. Cresant in Ia. on weekends just to play, that way maybe I'll actually be half @ssed good by the time I take my vacation to Keystone.


----------



## Guest

*Hello everyone*

I am 36 years old, and have decided to learn snowboarding. I had a couple of ski lessons but snowboarding seems more fun, so here I go. Wish me luck and a small amount of falls!

Forbegos


----------



## Guest

*Greetings from Toland*

Hi to all! This is a cool site, as I'm considerably new in the sport. I'm more of a car and bike person, dri wash and guard, and the like so everything here is kinda overwhelming for me.


----------



## Guest

*Hello everyone*

Hi,
I'm 28 and I love snowboarding. My wife and I moved to CA not to long ago and we're hardly waiting for a trip to Heavenly
Thank you all for the forum.


----------



## Guest

*hey*

whats up, im kaleb and im 15. i was born in detroit and ive lived all over. im an ammature rider but i want more than anything to be good, i go every chance i get. i could use all the help i can get oh and i currently live in indianapolis. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

Im chris I am 20 years old I live in Maine and have only been riding solid for about a year and a half but I am bound and determined to make something of myself


----------



## Guest

my name is alex i am still a young'un 17 years old. and i love snowboarding. its just so fun to head up to the mountain with your friends. take a few shots smoke a blunt and you are set to have the time of your life. i wanted to know if any one likes homewood or alpine in tahoe??i got some free tickets to there and am deciding which spot is best :dunno:


----------



## jonberm

Hey everyone. My name is Jon and I'm from northern New Jersey. I'm 40 and have been skiing since I was 6. I started snowboarding 2 years ago, when I got my, then 6 year old son riding. Glad to be part of this forum. It's already been a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Kublakan

Howdy Folks

My name is Greg I'm 22, just started boarding 3 seasons ago, was a die hard skier prior. Currently a student at the illustrious Florida State University, planning on graduating next spring/summer and moving out to Colorado to go to law school. 

On a scale of 1-10 I'd rate myself as a 5 when it comes to snowboard haha, skiing a 15 .

and Yes my Avatar is real, and yes she let me write it.


----------



## Leo

What's up everyone? I'm Leo and I just turned 28. I've only been boarding for 5 seasons, but I put in a lot of shred sessions in those seasons. I grew up in Vegas and I currently live in Detroit Area. Mountains, excuse me, I mean hills here are very small, but I still ride because I love it. The small size forces me to practice other things so that's a plus. Butter time! By the way, I work for Summit Sports so show us some love! Snowboards.net 

Only 5 seasons and I feel like I live to ride. That's all I ever want to do. I consider myself intermediate and I am constantly trying to learn new things. Need to get back into hitting jumps (smacked the back of my skull last time). Anyway, I look forward to making new friends! Remember, Real Pros don't hate... they teach.


----------



## Guest

My name is Lindsey and I am almost 21 years old. I was born outside of st. petez, russia- but I moved to the states when I was 11. I've been snowboarding since I was 6 and I plan on going pro this year.


----------



## Burgerboy

Hi everyone. My names Peter and I'm 33. I've always been a skier but last year gave snowboarding a try and loved it enough that I made the switch.


----------



## Guest

*Hey!*

Hey, I'm TPShredr, I snowboard at Pats Peak Park alot... They're park is called the Turbulence Park, it's fun to play around on. There is a teacher for park and his name is Ben Ross and I've met him before... He's pretty cool but I don't know if you guys have ever heard of him. He has 3 sponsors: Eastern Sports, Stepchild, Pats Peak. Well, see you around, 
TPShredr.


----------



## Guest

Ayyy what up I'm jack...Been snowboarding for 3 years on off in Big Bear and Tahoe...I can pull jumps, spins, grabs, you name it...but I've always used friends boards so I've come here to seek advice for a new board. I play paintball also haha. Peace, Jack


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Like the user name lol.....

If you need advice on a new board, def chk out the equipment thread, literally every manufacturer is taken apart top to bottom on this forum, so you will def get the info you need. If you aren't too familiar with the Rocker and Camber designs def read into those as well. I just picked up a NS SL-R, and rode it today for the first time, only once, but man what an f'in difference from the "traditional" board


----------



## Guest

I'm 20 years old. I living in NW Indiana. I do most of my snowboarding in MI, so nothing huge. O I've been riding for around 3 years now. I am finally getting to take a trip to west VA. I enjoy riding motorcycle's and I also enjoy supporting cannabis through smoking it. I love dog's to. 

hahahah


----------



## stsmurf

I'm 25, just starting my 3rd season but road pretty heavy the first 2 seasons. Planning on getting heavy into park this season.


----------



## Guest

hey guys

i'm 28, living in atl.

been boarding a while now, looking to buy my first board/bindings/boots before i go to tahoe in two weeks. any tips or rec's pm me.

a


----------



## smokeysevin

hey guys 

im 19 from texas 

nitro team series 158 
solomon spx 44 bindings 
k2 darko access boots

first year on this board 
second total I comr from a wakeboarding background so i picked it up pretty quick

Sean


----------



## Guest

*Whats goin on everyone?
My name is Tyler Gerbing and I work for my families buisness (Gerbings heated clothing) I signed up yesturday to get input from boarders on how our heated clothing could work out in the snowboard world.I have never gone snowboarding yet but am lookin to hit the slopes this year for the first time.If you have any tips for me on boarding or ideas/questions/comments regarding Gerbings heated clothing,shoot me an email.*


----------



## Souva

The names Ryan Souva, from Oswego NY, now residing in Binghamton NY. Been snowboarding since about 2000. I ride a 152 Capita Stairmaster Extreme, Burton Cartel bindings, Burton Hail boots, and Volcom outerwear. I also ride BMX... a lot.


----------



## FreshTraxx

Hey Guys, Im Scott from Down Under Australia, Adelaide, South Australia to be exact.
it doesnt snow here so not alot of people understand why i love snowboarding so much :laugh:

been riding for 2 years now, but only had 5 weeks on the snow in that time, holidays are expensive :thumbsdown:

ive been riding a 159 Burton Se7en, Ride CAD's and ThirtyTwo Prions.
new setup is a 156 Skate Banana BTX, (insert bindings here) same boots.

im here to gather my knowledge on whats on the market before i purchase some fresh bindings.

cheers fellaz.


----------



## Guest

Heeyy everyone. :]

I'm Lauren, and currently residing in beautiful New Mexico. New to this forum, not to riding. Been riding since I was around 14ish, or younger. Haven't been since 05, but stoked to start up again! Already been twice, waiting for our damn mountain to open up though. Soo yeahh, thats me.

Peace. :]


----------



## krazykozmetics

Well Im 24, live in Columbus Ohio. Iam fairly new to snowboarding. Probably 5-8 sessions under my belt.Still green. Getting stoked causse our season isabout to start here. Ohio sucks for snow sports lol. Well thats me any questions just ask otherwise nice to meet everyone.


----------



## theplayer13299

*hey guys and gals*

44 yrs old from Toronto. picked up snowboarding 4 yrs ago, got hooked on my first outing, can't wait for this season to start. 

I find it serene, I leave the hill completely relaxed and at peace. I mostly go before work, a couple of hours on the slopes at MSLM then off to work.

cheers everyone.


----------



## leif

New member here originally from Richmond Hill, ontario but currently attending western in london, ontario. 
This forum seems like a much more legit forum than the colonies one.


----------



## Guest

Hey all.
I'm brandy, i live in the black hills of south dakota. new to boarding and to the forum. can't wait to hit the slopes. anyone else from the midwest/dakota area?


----------



## Guest

Hy my name is marta and i'm from Portugal!

been riding since i was 16 ... now i'm 23 and i'm planning to do a course in canada for 12 weeks!!


----------



## Guest

Hey, my names Drew and I'm 20. I live in Southwest Pennsylvania. Just started last year, but love it.

So, any PA people hit me up.


----------



## bluetroll

Marta said:


> Hy my name is marta and i'm from Portugal!
> 
> been riding since i was 16 ... now i'm 23 and i'm planning to do a course in canada for 12 weeks!!


cool.. where abouts in canada?

I'm from Markham, Ontario.

Been riding for 5 years now.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys,

I'm 30.. Been snowboarding the Lake Tahoe area for a while now. I got my season passes and am going up this weekend! Woo!


----------



## Guest

whatup everybody, names alex,im 19, born n raised in calgary ab.
been riding for about ten years, looking forward to a little more active board than sb.com


----------



## Guest

*New, in Maryland*

What's up all? I'm new to this forum. I live in Maryland and hit up the local resorts mostly, but make at least a couple trips to Wisp, Snowshoe, Poconos, and further up to Lake Placid, Killington, etc. 

Anyone in the area, hit me up


----------



## david_z

*new from Detroit area*

Hey all - just joined here because I'm looking to chat with other people who are into snowboarding.

I'm 29 and live in Detroit suburbs so we don't get a lot of snow. I travel to Northern Michigan a few times a year, and also make a point to get out to one of the big resorts (usually out west) at least once a year. I started riding in high school, but didn't really ride at all for 5 years during college; got serious about riding in 2004 after my first trip out West.

Anyone in the Detroit area who wants to ride at Holly or Pine Knob or Alpine, or who wants to carpool up north, get in touch!


----------



## rollingminority

Hey whats up.
I live in Northern VA. Have been to Wisp, Liberty, Massanutten. Going to Whitetail Wednesday! This season will be my first serious season. I really want to be able to ride park and hopefully I'll be decent at the end of the season. Anyway, Cheers!


----------



## Guest

Hey rolling, I actually just got back from Whitetail this evening. They've got a few trails open. Was awesome man, pretty empty. I'm going back up saturday with a couple buddies. Lemme know if you want to come along.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Lots of GTA people ay  

23, richmond hill, wishing I started full seasons years ago

(signed up in Jan but just recently started posting)


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone...
Im new to the site and snowboarding as well....
I live in Eugene, OR...
any pacific northwesters in here?


----------



## Guest

Hey, my name is Shelly!
Although I currently live in Atlanta, GA where there is no snow,
I have been snowboarding for almost 10 years. I went to a boarding school in new england, massachusetts, and ski/snowboarding was one of our PE courses. HA!
Hope to share and get some useful snowboarding tips and advice from this forum!


----------



## rollingminority

Helikaon34 said:


> Hey rolling, I actually just got back from Whitetail this evening. They've got a few trails open. Was awesome man, pretty empty. I'm going back up saturday with a couple buddies. Lemme know if you want to come along.


Hey whats up dude, Im actually going to Liberty saturday I think. Thanks for the invite though, really appreciate it. I definitely want to meet some people and ill be down to go sometime. If I end up going to whitetail on Saturday, Ill let you know.:thumbsup:


----------



## millerman

20 male.. ride kink 2009.. ride delta movement bindings..whited out dc boots.. electric goggles.boss


----------



## Guest

20 yrs old. Reside in NE Wisconsin. 2nd year snowboarding, seemed easy to learn after wakeboarding for 4 years. Hope to learn some things from everyone else on the forum.


----------



## Guest

31y/o Ride the north east  20 years skiing 5 years riding !!


----------



## jay777

Hey guys/girls. My name is Jay, 22 years old, from Ontario, Canada. 
Just picked up my first snowboard set and I'm looking forward to learning a lot this season. 

I have a history of skateboarding and wakeboarding, so I'm hoping this is a relatively smooth transition. 

Looking forward to hanging out and learning as much as I can!


----------



## Guest

Hello I am 30yrld and live in Ohio...This is my second season and have alot to learn. I am ready to move to intermediate.


----------



## Guest

hello everybody,

I'm michel from the netherlands, 29 years old and I ride hard and softboots for 5 and 10 years now


----------



## Guest

hows it going everyone. im from central wisconsin, and i have 2hours of boarding experience. im loving it. cant wait to go out to the hill again and learn some more.


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone, im cody, and i havent snowboarded very much yet, I went for like a week last year, and a week the year before. and COMPLETELY LOVED IT, I plan on hitting the park some this year, and just got a Burton Blunt a few hours ago! cant get it 'till christmas though! so excited, I cant wait to go boarding this year!!!


----------



## Guest

Hello from Boston, MA. I've snowboarded once (last Saturday) and now I'm completely addicted! I'm hoping this forum will help me make a good decision about buying a board.


----------



## Guest

Yo!
Whats up everyone. Dom from Mich/Ohio. A little background: I'm 22, been boarding a couple times in high school and loved it but couldn't afford gear, just finished college and went on vacation to France and a side trip to the French Alps and rented some gear and rekindled my flame. Looking to purchase some gear after Christmas and am doing research and hope this site helps out. I live close to Mt Holly and Pine Knob when up in Michigan so thats most of my shreddin' will be done.

Side note does anyone know where to locate a 2009 New Sierra Crew? Thanks


----------



## Guest

Hi, I'm 14 years old and I live in Eau Claire, Wisconsin and I've been riding for about a year.


----------



## Guest

What up everyone! I'm 23 have been boarding for about 15 years now my first board was an 80's kemper which was awesome cuz it weight about 15 lbs (sarcasm if you cant tell) I've had many boards and just got a Forum Seeker John Jackson Pro model. I have shitty tech nine bindings so I'm looking to improve thoes as well. I live in Minnesota, close to Minneapolis and try to go boarding as much as I can during the season.


----------



## m60g

MNrider said:


> What up everyone! I'm 23 have been boarding for about 15 years now my first board was an 80's kemper which was awesome cuz it weight about 15 lbs (sarcasm if you cant tell) I've had many boards and just got a Forum Seeker John Jackson Pro model. I have shitty tech nine bindings so I'm looking to improve thoes as well. I live in Minnesota, close to Minneapolis and try to go boarding as much as I can during the season.



Nice dude, I learned on a Kemper 163 in 1986. Hot Pink Sorrel's and all:laugh:


----------



## Guest

m60g said:


> Nice dude, I learned on a Kemper 163 in 1986. Hot Pink Sorrel's and all:laugh:


Thats pretty much what I had except it was a 155 even had Kemper boots that fell appart half way down the hill. Hot pink with some vibrant green and Kevlar core, for some reason it had alot of flex to it though, might have been because it was so old.


----------



## Snowfox

Heyo,
19 year old from St. Louis. Kinda sucks for snowboarding, but we have a random slope thirty minutes away from us. Just getting back into it using last years Ride Control (a.k.a. "Rico"!). 
Ya'll seem like a good bunch, hope I can contribute to the atmosphere.


----------



## bisme4848

Hi,

I'm 23, from Chicago, and new to the forums and pretty new to snowboarding as well. I have gone maybe 10 times in my life, but I have the desire/skill to finally deem it necessary to buy my own gear. I'm hoping to get a lot of positive input in figuring out what equipment to buy as well as maybe info on planning a trip to CO later this season.

Braden


----------



## millerman

hey i just started to snowboard as well and i love it! i actually just got free bindings from this thing ride snowboards has. you get points for using their search engine like instead of google and i just saved a bunch load nd got bindings that are pretty sick. what board are u planning on getting.. if u want to try that ride snowboard thing go here : Ride Search + Win : search.ridesnowboards.com u have to save up for like a few months but its worth it. i got a ride kink board last week nd love it, what did u get?


----------



## millerman

wrong link lol : ride.searchFuck. Off./refer/millerman1199


----------



## millerman

take out "fuck.off and write it so it says "searchpw" be fore the .com


----------



## pierceman

first post to say hello. snowboarding 20 years, im 32 from socal. lived in north east for HS, then Park City UT for a bit, as well as Colorado for a number of years. im back in soCal now.... wish we had an indoor training facility in the OC!


----------



## Guest

First post here. Might as well follow tradition and post in one of these .

I'm 18 years old and a newbie. I'm from and live in Iceland, but lived in KS in the states for 6 years (not exactly the most mountainous state). I've gone boarding three times over the last 2 years. Would have gone more, but it's extremely expensive to rent a board and buy day passes here! Now I've bought my own and hope to go to the mountains at every possible opportunity.


----------



## Guest

I joined this site cause I was having a hard time finding boots :-/ But I am glad I joined.

I am from Rawley, NC (27) and have been riding for about 3 years. I don't board much on the eastside because I went west. My favorite spots are Winter Park, CO; Breckenridge, CO; and Copper, CO. My brothers live in CO so I would much rather fly out to see them and take them boarding with me than board out here. I would definitely like to check out Park City, Jackson's Hole and Steamboat Springs.


----------



## Guest

Hey, 32 residing in Charlotte, NC. I'm getting back into snowboarding after 12 years away. I lived in Seattle for a few years, and that's where I was introduced to the sport. My wife picked up a used Joyride board for me that needs some attention, but nothing major. 

I hope to hit the powder in the next month or so.


Jake


----------



## Guest

*learning how to snowboard very soon*

I just moved to idaho from the south and we are now surrounded by snow. Thanks for having a forum. Is there a thread for how not to die while snowboarding?


----------



## Frozen208

Hi,

Joined last season but didn't get to go boarding, I am a 25 yr old noob in Southern California who has been one time and started to have fun at the end once I wasn't constantly falling on my (still) sore tailbone.


----------



## boardaddicktd

hey im 28 and from michigan. new to the forum but have been boarding for 6 years. i frequent the "bunny hills" in michigan but love to travel out east or west whenever i have the chance.


----------



## Guest

Hey all. I'm 19, from upstate NY, i ride technine, bent metal, and cant get enough of those oakleys. Love freeriding, occasional jib


----------



## Guest

whats up everyone I'm Chase, I'm 15 and live in NC I ride a Burton Joystick with Burton Mission bindings


----------



## Irish2685

Hello everybody. My name is Mike, and I'm a 25 year old newb. I started boarding last summer (4 times), and immediately fell in love. I kept borrowing friends' stuff, and never got the same gear twice, so learning was a bit of a challenge, since I got (sort of) comfortable on a board, and had to use a different one the next time. I recently bought my own stuff, so I'm hoping I will learn a bit quicker from here on out.


----------



## CB7700

Whats up all, just joined up on the forum, im a 31 year old newb who shoulda started snowboarding years ago. Better late than never i guess, lol.

Ive only been boarding twice in my life before, so im really new to it. My brother sold me his board and bindings, 2008 K2 Anagram(158) and Burton Freestyle bindings. Bought some Burton 2010 Freestyle boots too. Just got it all about a week ago but still havent had a chance to hit the hills. Just been messing around in the yard, figuring out what stance to use and falling down and getting up, gliding and skating......just trying to get familiar with things before i go. Probably grab a private lesson when i do go, for now just reading all i can and watching some things on YouTube......I must say i really liked SnoWolf's lesson videos, very easy to follow and learn from.

Ive been playing hockey for a long time and thought that might help me learn a bit quicker to snowboard but i can already see that snowboarding is a whole nother beast.

Great forum and glad to be here.


----------



## Irish2685

CB7700 said:


> Ive been playing hockey for a long time and thought that might help me learn a bit quicker to snowboard but i can already see that snowboarding is a whole nother beast.


That's what I thought too. It's a whole different ball game, though. I think the thing I'm having the hardest time with is not being able to move my feet independently. Back in the day I thought skating would help with skiing too. I was wrong then too.


----------



## snowcruizer713

im 18 from sf bay area, been snowboardin for 10 years been an all mountain rider with the occasional 10-15ft jumps but lookin to start doin park a lot more and learn how to ride pipe nad eventually get a board thats all mountain but a little more oriented for park


----------



## Guest

hello everyone, i'm 25 years old from south atlanta, been riding on an off for 13years..i'm an all mountain rider, who sneaks into the park, and pipe when ever I can. hope everyone has a great new year


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone, I'm Tim. I'm 19 years old and i live in a suburb to Buffalo, NY. I've been boarding for about 4 years now and its all i want to do ever. I Ride a Lib Tech Skate Banana and Burton Cartel bindings.


----------



## Guest

*Back to Boarding!*

Hi everyone I got got back into boarding after being away from it for 10 years. I'm 36 and located in Barrie Ontario Canada. I thought I would start off to get my legs back at SnowValley. I'm looking to get out and meet some other boarders. I can go to other resorts and stuff. 

Just drop me a line if I can tag along

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Guest

Hello my names Andrew im 17 i live in Sarnia, Ontario (also known as Sarnhole) i grew up here in sarnia.Sarnia is basically all flat besides the overpasses=P but me and my family travel a lot around Canada ive been all around canada many times to go snowboarding i love the sport my mom had me on skis when i was 2 i ive been skiing/snowboarding ever since then and i cant wait to start posting on this forum to help me and others out=D


----------



## Guest

Hey
From Markham ontario, beginning to get into boarding, its been fun so far. I'm trying to get my first set.


----------



## Guest

*Hey*

Hi guys,

This is my first season snowboarding and it has been a lot of fun. I ride in Whistler and it has been a great season. Looking to get a new board so I will be looking for advice. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Guest

Hey, 

I am Angus. been snowboarding a little bit recently, got a set up together for cheap! From scotland so it only snows a little bit, but this year has been a lot more!


----------



## Guest

Hey,

21 year old boarder for a couple of years, but still a rank noob. I didn't get my own gear until just last year... but due to an unfortunate accident I only used it about three times. Looking forward to getting out on the slopes this year, it's been far too long.


----------



## Guest

so i just learning how to snowboard like 3 weeks ago.. im 17 and i really love it.. i live in washington state.. always looking for tips and useful info


----------



## stillz

*dropping!*

Howdy y'all,

I'm a long-time lurker, first time poster. I'm a 26 year old dude from Pittsburgh, PA. I've been snowboarding five times, starting last season, and just linked my first carves yesterday at Hidden Valley. It felt great; I'm stoked to go again.


----------



## Guest

hey everybody - stumbled onto here when looking for some new gear looks pretty cool!

im 18 from the great PNW and been snowboarding off and on sense around the 6th to7th grade, but really got into 2 years ago. i enjoy doing all sorts of boarding but i do tend ride park or trees ... i want to learn pipe but no where near me has one

oh yeah i ride the following (and totally LOVE IT!!!!)
08 burton blunt 151 board
flow the 5 bindings 
vans forgot the type boots (look like tennis shues)


----------



## Guest

Hi, my name is Brandon, im 19 years old, i live in Columbus, Ohio so not much snow but we have a couple places around here. And i have been snowboarding for about 3 years


----------



## Guest

Howdy folks,

My name is Andrew and I love to snowboard . I have been doing it since senior year of high school, and I am almost 3 years out of college, which means ive been boarding for about 8 years (wow im old). Anywho, I am married to a gorgeous woman, and we have a 4 month old baby. I have perused these forums for about a year now, so i figured I would make an account and actually contribute.

Thanks for the great site!

Oh yea, here is my setup...

2008 K2 Darkstar
2008 Salomon Relay Pro bindings
2008 Salomon F22 bootz


----------



## pocketens

*Hello from Central PA*

Hi everyone,26 year old male, new member here living in Central PA, very small mountain nearby(Tussey Mountain). Tried it twice, really like it, going to buy my own gear soon, just as soon as I stop overanalyzing everything, but plan on spending a lot more time on the slopes. Anyone else from State College?


----------



## Guest

*Newb*

Hollar. My name is Traci, I'm 22, living about an hour from the rockies in Calgary AB for the moment, soon to be somewhere in BC. Im a beginner to intermediate snowboarder with a grogeous 152 Gnu B Pro board. I also love to surf and skate when its too hot for snow. Looking for a few like minded individuals heading up to the mountains to cruise with.


----------



## snowflake-666

hi!!im 23 years old and i've been riding since i was 14 with a couple of seasons off..im from greece btw (yeah we have mountains here )


----------



## Guest

Heya everyone! Names Scott from New Jersey been boarding for 5 years now. Only about 4-10 times a year. Ive used your site for info and decided to drop in and say hey.


----------



## Guest

*Hello! Should i buy this board.*

I just wanted to say hello. I just started riding and decided to get my first board because I have a friend who is looking to sell his. The board is a 174cm Never Summer Legacy 2008 mid-wide. It has been ridden 10 times. I am 6'2, 225 lbs, size 12 boot. I am wondering if this board is too big for me or not. What do you think?


----------



## SchultzLS2

Hey Guys,

My name is Chris Schultz I'm 22 and live in Chicago, IL.

Started snowboarding when I was younger but started to get more into it nowadays. I'm riding a Burton X8 with Triad EST bindings. Just starting to learn how to jump and all that. Anybody that goes around the midwest let me know where u go and when ur goin. I usually ride with my fiance and cousin.


----------



## Guest

my names keith ramos im 20 years old i live in new city ny about 45min from mt creek if you heard of that. this is my frist season snowboarding i have a preety big board nuttin special just a 158 alibi from zumies. i didnt want anything crazy but now im getting a little nut lol


----------



## NWBoarder

*Howdy!*

I'm Jason. I'm 28 and I've been riding since I was a teenager. Unfortunately for me I had a big 8 year hiatus from the thing I love most. All is better now though and I am back where I belong...on the mountain! For now I ride an older Kemper board, some '05 Cartels, and some Heelside boots. Setup works good for now. Next season is upgrade season though. Anyway, I live in Washington which means I get to ride on some great mountains. And now, let my posting begin!


----------



## m60g

I learned on a Kemper in 1986:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

SOrry i didnt do this first off. Im Chris im 21 and from the bay area Cureently attend college and am transfering to California Maritime Academy next fall. I ride a 2005 burton canyon with 08/09 COntraband bindings which i have yet to ride. I can do any run down all the resorts ive been to and now am looking to get into park. Ill try to give the best advice and my 2 cents on things when i feel necisssisary.


----------



## Guest

Hi, everyone. I learned to ski when I was 12 and to snowboard when I was 15. I'm now 28. Happy to be here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*Hello*

Hi,
I'm based in the UK and I've been boarding for about 3 years but done quite a lot of boarding within those 3 years .

James


----------



## tomtom88

First off welcome everyone who recently signed up!

and...


Crayon said:


> SOrry i didnt do this first off. Im Chris im 21 and from the bay area Cureently attend college and am transfering to California Maritime Academy next fall. I ride a 2005 burton canyon with 08/09 COntraband bindings which i have yet to ride. I can do any run down all the resorts ive been to and now am looking to get into park. Ill try to give the best advice and my 2 cents on things when i feel necisssisary.


You'll have to tell me how CalMaritime is, I had a scholarship there when I graduated from HS 3 years ago, but regretfully, I passed it up. Are you going to live on campus? If so, you gonna stay on the Golden Bear?


----------



## Guest

What's up, I'm Mason and I've been riding for too long for my current skill level. But I live in Ohio so I use that as my scapegoat. haha, I just got a Salomon Drift, and K2 Autos for this season! haven't ridden them yet as I got them for Christmas and have been too busy with my senior year of high school


----------



## Guest

Hi guys! I'm from the New England area. I'm currently floating in between entry and intermediate right now. Wicked excited to be getting back in the sport


----------



## oliveryochest

Sup everyone. I'm from Taiwan, a place that doesn't snow. I have been boarding for about 10 years. I go to Hokkaido every season and shred up the backcountry and resorts. I get about 40+ days every season.


----------



## eat_n_it

sup, names Eumir (brazilian)... 21... stuck in snowless texas, born in L.A. raised in pasadena... recently picked up boarding pretty well... looking to take as many trips out to as many mountains whenever possible just to enjoy being out on the snow and riding. I can honestly say it's the funnest sport i've ever done, even more than wakeboarding!


----------



## Guest

*went away for awhile*

Just introducing myself...I'm from Philly and just got back into snowboarding after about 10 years. I snowboarded often as a teenager (was intermediate) but ended up falling out of touch with my snowboard friends and had no one to go with. Luckily I reunited with a couple hardcore riders and they pushed me to get back into it. I went to a hill in northern Michigan over the x-mas break and fell back in love. Unfortunately I had to use a rental board (which caught edges like none other) but I was able to pick up on the fundamentals after 1 day of riding on my ass. I didn't want to leave after the second day cuz I was confident and enjoying myself. I just bought a bunch of new gear ( 2009 Ride Concept TMS 159/2010 Flow Quattro Bindings) and plan to get up (poconos) in couple weeks. I'm pissed I stopped for so long!!! Stoked to be back!


----------



## Guest

*What up*

Names Jeremy 22 From The East Bay of Cali. Love to snowboard started when i was 5 stopped for about 8 years and just started again a few years ago. Loving it, havnt missed a week this season. Got a season pass to Northstar/Sierra and I love cuttin right through the trees.


----------



## Guest

jdubb16 said:


> Names Jeremy 22 From The East Bay of Cali. Love to snowboard started when i was 5 stopped for about 8 years and just started again a few years ago. Loving it, havnt missed a week this season. Got a season pass to Northstar/Sierra and I love cuttin right through the trees.


 Hey dude Im from the east bay too. What part you from. Send me a message sometime. Peace out bro.


----------



## Guest

hey i'm Sedona 18 from nyc. I started skiing when I was 3, got bored, and switched to snowboarding when I was 13. best decision i ever made


----------



## Tygris

Hey everyone, I'm a total Newb from NYC, but I got some friends who took me out to Blue Mountain in Pa and I fell in love. My friends go once a week and they say I picked it up pretty fast. I HAVE done my hw, and I know this season should just be on rentals, but I REALLY want to buy my own gear. We'll see if I can keep the fever down, lol. Have a great season people.


----------



## Guest

*new!*

hi Im kenneth 18 / 19 next week ive gone skiing once when i was 16 never got off the bunny hill didn't have enough time to learn it. Located in NYC hoping to start snowboarding in two weeks any help/tips is appreciated.


----------



## sevenstarsfall

Whats up everyone, names Marcus and Im from northern california and currently living in marysville but move back and forth between roseville/rocklin as well. If anyones around my area hit me up sometime im always looking for more people to ride with!!


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone, my names Ted Im south of Pittsburgh in PA... I just bought my first board yesterday and have been wanting to try snowboarding for some time now.( I had a cheapy years ago and never went any further ) Im excited to give it a shot and plan on going in the next few days and probably making a fool out of myself. Planning on going to 7 springs or Willowbrook which is close by... and hopefully depending on how bad I injure myself the first time make it to the Wisp in Deep Creek Maryland sometime cause its beautiful down there.


----------



## Guest

*hi..im a new snowboarder*

Hi everyone. Im from ON, Canada. Officially, i tried snowboarding 2 years ago but gave up because I spent more time on my behind than actually snowboarding..which led me to switch to skiing. HOWEVER, just this past December my friends and I took snowboarding together and I really enjoyed it! The difference was..I took my time (and sometimes by myself) learning the basics. Now i can't wait to go back.. Im hoping to also buy my own gear anytime soon. Hopefully, you guys can give me advice on my posts, etc. Well thanks.


----------



## iVanessa

heyyy everyone! my name's Vanessa. I'm 24 & from Maine. snowboarding is my liiiife


----------



## Guest

Hi I am Ryan aka Trigger Lowry. I am 24 years old and I reside in Philadelphia PA where i serve as a police officer. I have been snowboarding since I was 11 off and on but now for the past three years I go about 5-7 times per season. I love it a lot next to riding my motorcycle. I have a 2009 technine split T camo board 153cm with Flow NXT ATSE antti autti series bindings and love them. Give me a shout.


----------



## Syn

Hi everyone. 24 from Chicago here. I'm not a new snowboarder, have been doing it recreationally(spelling?) for about 10 years now, only a few times a year. 19 and earlier I had snowboarded much more and was a little more serious then, but my daughter was born when I was 20 so don't have the time or money like I used to. When I was 17 broke my collar bone a second time snowboarding.

Me and a buddy always go on a weekend ski trip to Devil's Head in Wisconsin (yeah yeah, it's no Colorado, but it's still a good time) and we're heading out next weekend. 

Well, anyways, seems like a great community and happy to be here.


----------



## Guest

*Redroyal*

Hey Im 21 I live in NC I have been snowboarding for 6 years and skiing since I was 4


----------



## Guest

hey i'm erin. only been boarding for 3 years but have been getting more into the sport this current season. i ride mt bachelor here in oregon.


----------



## Jameus

Hey everyone!

I'm 34 and currently live in Omana, NE. Grew up in London ONT where I started skiing at around age 10! I first tried snowboarding when I was about 18 and was hooked. Bought a Liquid 142 board with Liquid alum. bindings. I rode probably 10 times a season or so for several years.. had an ex girlfriend sell all my stuff b/c I left it there to long and stopped riding for awhile. Finally got new stuff a few years ago and managed to get out a few times!! I'll be headed out tomorrow for the first time this year and am REALLY excited even if the weather is crappy haha. Going to this place called Mt. Crescent... a little bit higher than the place I learned to ski in London but it isn't spectacular I've been told. Don't care, just excited to put the board on snow.


----------



## rosierascal

'sup....
I'm __ years old.From upstate NY. 
2nd season boarding. Mostly fequent Butternut,Catamount,Windham...but looking to branch out


----------



## ridegoofy27

Hey

I'm 21, been riding since about '04. Been to Cali,Colorado, and Utah. Don't get to ride much, but I try and go as much as I can. Just got back from a trip to Winter Park. Loved it! I am a decent rider, but just love to ride. Snowboarding is one of my passions, and could do it every day if I could. I don't have expensive gear because of the lack of going, but looking to upgrade in the near future.


----------



## Guest

*Hello*

I'm Rochelle in Bellingham WA and frequent Mt. Baker and sometimes Blackcomb. I started riding in '93 I think. I'm 47. I enjoy the b/c using a split board. Always looking for partners who like the double blacks and powder.


----------



## Guest

Hi, I am 30 and Ive been riding for 3 years. This is the first year I've really been serious about progressing, and Im taking a set of lessons to help me with that. Im halfway through and making huge progress. My husband and kids ride with me, and Im slowly convincing some of my girls to give it a shot too. We don't live far from the mountains so we often ride Marmot, Lake Louise, Kicking horse, and my favourite... Sunshine Village.


----------



## Jaricho

*Hello all!*

I've been snowboarding for almost three years now and I'm hooked, so much so that my girlfriend thinks I spend more time on the mountain than I do with her. I really wish that I'd been introduced to the sport sooner, I live in the Seattle area and don't know how none of my friends or family were not into snow sports. I've checked this site out a couple times over the past few days and decided I had to become a member. These forums are great, I love the wealth of information and friendly people here.


----------



## Guest

Hi, I'm Mike, I live in Stafford Springs,CT, have been ridind for 11 years. Lately I've been riding my new Never Summer Revolver-R 156 most of the time. Old Ride Flight bindings and 32 Prion boots. I spend half my time riding the small places around CT/western Mass/my backyard and the other half up north.


----------



## Guest

Hi, im 19 and im a freshman at a cmmunity college by me. I live in s/e michigan and ride at alpine valley. I've only been to brighton once and i thought it was tiny. I went to boyne once and i liked the powder but the pipe had either tiny rails or rediculously huge jumps and a giant pipe. I've been riding for 10 years and have been getting better in the park the last few years. I ride a 156 burton custom with triad bindings. I wear all oakley gear because i used to work there and got stupid deals on it. I love oakley goggles and glasses. I ride about 6 days a week and am an instructor at alpine.


----------



## YYSmiley

Hi, I'm over 35, a female, living in Toronto. I started snowboarding in Jan this year. When I sweat at the top of the hills and the cold breeze blow over to my face and body, it feels great like having a great beer. I'm practicing turns now. Have the common problems of swifting linking turns to pendulum. Hope that I could get over it before this season is over


----------



## lownrangr

*sup*

I'm Larry from southeastern michigan. Just got into the sport a few weeks ago and love it! I kinda crossed over from summer sports so i'm really liking doing something in the winter. I've hit the hills a few times this past week, and now that the weather is cold again, I hope to ride later this week too. I'm going to cali for spring break and plan on hitting up mt high. I look forward to learning and using info from this site to progress my skills and contribute whatever I can.


----------



## Guest

I'm Corey im 22 from NC. This is my first season snowboarding.


----------



## JonesyMalone

*howdy*

Jonesy - 27, live in FL. Learned to ski in Park City and Brighton when I was 10. Took a 12 year hiatus, picked up skiing the Poconos and Adirondacks when I moved to NJ for a job out of college. Skiing got too easy out east compared to out west.

Winter '04 or '05: Holiday Valley near Buffalo, NY
March 14, 2006: Beaver Creek, CO
March 19, 2006: Purchased '05 Ride Decade 160cm
Winter '06/07: Poconos, Killington, Belleayre (NY).
Jan 2008: Beaver Creek + Vail for two days
April 2008: Beaver Creek + Vail for 7 days
April 2009: Beaver Creek + Vail for 7 days
Jan 19, 2010: Purchased 2010 T.Rice C2BTX
Feb 4-10 2010: Heavenly/Northstar/Kirkwood for 5 days

Now it's my favorite sport! Accidentally bought a snowboard instead of the kite-surfing gear I'd planned for the year LOL.


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone

I'm Aaron,
In Reno, NV and I'm 23.
and I decided to start snowboarding a few weeks ago.
I've gone over to Boreal once and I'm taking their lessons.
Do 3 lessons and get a season pass.

Late to the sport, maybe, but it's fun so far.
Thanks for having this forum.

Later.:thumbsup:


----------



## tocsin

My name is scott, i am 30 years old, and an alcoholic... J/K

I live in the midwest (nw burbs chicago area), home to glacier boarding at its best.

Look forward to contributing and learning from the forums.


----------



## Guest

*New Boarder*

Hello all - I'm Jeff, Chillicothe, OH. I am a new to snowboarding (Dec 2009). I started in Breckenridge and fell in love with the sensation of gliding down the hill. I have been boarding at Mad River Mountain (Ohio) and I am scheduled for a trip to Big Sky, MT at the end of Feb, 2010. I ride a Burton JoyStick (163 cm) with Burton Boots and Bindings. So far the board works for me.


----------



## Guest

*Hi*

Hi.
I'm from Milwaukee. 42 years old and just started snowboarding. Haven't killed myself yet so I guess I'm doing pretty well so far... but I love it.
See ya.


----------



## Gibs

Well new to snowboarding last year.... But have been skiing since I was 11.... I am a better skier but enjoy Snowboarding more. I have ski'd in the Italian Alps. It was on Mount Cervinia. The backside of the mountain was the swiss side. What a great time that was. Other than that I mainly ski'd the east coast Seven SPrings, Wisp, Snoshoe and another I cant remember the name of. I have snowboarded at Snow Valley(Season Pass) and Mt High. I got my 7 and 6 year olds and my wife going with last year and the 6 and 7 picked right up on it and have a great time. The wife was a little slow and now is missing this season due to pregnancy. I am possibly moving to Hawaii in the summer for my next duty station so I may be out of the sport for a few years....but I will return again....

Love the forum and got alot of info from here already.

I ride a older Gnu 151 board with Burton Boots and Bindings.

Oh yeah....going to SV on Saturday and Mammoth on the 11th-13th

Gib


----------



## Guest

*Intro.*

I am a newbie boarder...... I live on the North Shore Vancouver. Home to the 2010 Winter Olympics!
Just here to get info meet some peoples!


----------



## MASTER SHAKE

New to the sport, figured I can learn a thing or two form informative people on here


----------



## NoTickets

this site is great. cool peeps, good gear reviews, you'll get a lot here. welcome.


----------



## anarchy_grrrl

*Newbie All Around*

Hi, I`m from Toronto, Ontario, Canada

I`m here because I want to know more about snowboarding, like what to buy, where to go, and just finding out info basically.

I don`t ride yet but want to start, but have no clue where to start. If anyone has any tips feel free to respond!


----------



## david_z

anarchy_grrrl said:


> Hi, I`m from Toronto, Ontario, Canada
> 
> I`m here because I want to know more about snowboarding, like what to buy, where to go, and just finding out info basically.
> 
> I don`t ride yet but want to start, but have no clue where to start. If anyone has any tips feel free to respond!


there's a bunch of people here on the forum who can help you out - for specific questions (or even more general newbie ones) try to post a thread in one of the specific categories; this thread is for general introductions. Anyways, ask away - everyone here is pretty cool for the most part


----------



## NorskRider

Hello to all. I have been browsing this forum for a while and it is a wealth of useful knowledge and tips. I live in western Norway and am boarding as much as I can, but at least 10 days per month, almost only on weekdays if I can help it ( I am luck to have a good working roster), in and around the various spots we have here. I am also very lucky to love within 45mins - 90 mins of 3 or 4 decent spots, and a few more hours to some great stuff. Just had an awesome week this week in Hemsedal on powder and off piste, avoiding the crowds, followed by a very average icy saturday at another spot! But at least I can always just go home if its crap and come back another day. I am another goofy rider, horrible in the park, but love it in the free mountain, especially when the powder comes. I used to be a skier, but found my way onto a board about 6 years ago and love it. I may go back to some skis one day, but not for a while. For now I am enjoying the boarding too much and have a long way to go, and am still learning so many new things and improving every time i go out.


----------



## Guest

24 years old, live in Southeast New Mexico. Beginner for sure, but love boarding, this year is the first year I have/will be going multiple times, and next year I will more than likely go every weekend.

Oscar


----------



## Guest

new boarder here 19 years old in college park maryland.

I went snowboarding about 3 times when i was in 6th grade, broke my wrist, and quit for a year.

Came back in 8th grade and went about 4 or 5 times where I got more comfortable riding but I realize now I couldnt carve or link turns well, I mostly just turned just turned my body perpendicular to the slope and sort of hockey stopped whenever I went too fast.

Yesterday I went for my first times with my friends who are all park rats. I watched snow wolf's instructional videos and some other small things on jumping before I went out, then started carving (I am pretty sure at least...) down the blues and a black at the local mountain (ski liberty so its really not comparable to most more difficult ski resorts). Once I was comfortable I joined my friends in the park and managed to hit the butter box, ollie onto a box, handle the roll ins to the big jumps... and then avoid the big jumps, and land indies on the small jumps. 

Looking forward to learning more and buying my gear after the season ends so it will hopefully be cheaper.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, newish rider from the midwest
Just love the sport and this place seems pretty chill.


----------



## Meezi

I'm new to the sport and forum too...I currently work and reside in nyc but still have lots of family and friends in ct & northern va. I go boarding mostly with friends in Va but am looking to venture out to visit a few of the mountains around nyc and eventually make my way up north to VT next season!


----------



## Guest

30- SLUT- Lib Tech Sucks

Advancing my skills


----------



## surfinsnow

*Another Snowboard.com refugee*

Glad I found this place. After over three years at that pos Colonies board, I couldn't take it anymore. Some other ex Colonies member, who chose to remain anonymous, recommended this place after I dared post a question over there asking why the place was dead, and started a shitstorm of name-calling from the haters -- who seem to be the only people left over there.

So anyway, glad to be here. I hope! It sure can't be worse than that other hellhole.

BTW -- I'm from Cocoa Beach, Florida, but have lived in New England for many years now. I can't surf anymore, so I took up snowboarding about 8 years ago as the next best thing, since the ocean didn't seem to be getting any closer to central Connecticut. I ride mostly Vermont; Stowe and Jay Peak are my faves, but anywhere I can get out will do -- usually ride once or twice a week.


----------



## Guest

hello from Turkey! my name is Tolga and I am so happy to meet with awesome people from all over the world.We are located in Antalya Turkey and here you can snowboard mountain of Saklikent. We also now have started to design snowboards called monstedD.com soon you will see us in the media working with big companies 

best regards to all,
tolga


----------



## Guest

Hi! I'm Kristin, been living in France for the past few years and started snowboarding two seasons ago in La Plagne. This forum is awesome, it's great hearing from everybody and knowing where to find great advice and info! Thanks!


----------



## jsonne24

Been trying to find a website like this for a while, but i'm from Illinois in the Chicago land area. I love snowboarding just as much as anyone. The mid west isn't exactly the best place to find snow but i make the best of it, can't wait to keeping checking out this website, looks awesome


----------



## AndySRT

just saying hello have been reading the site over the last few days gain some useful info. just desided to register. I am from the chicagoland area and just tried snowboarding or the first time last week. other than the pain the next day I must say i am addicted.


Andy


----------



## malkinfleury

what's up guys. i'm matt...i wanted to start snowboarding last year and made an account on here looking for used stuff, but i didn't actually start until this season. a few weeks ago i got a new lamar intrigue for 90 dollars, and i love it. i got some lamar boots and vision bindings and it only cost 200 dollars total, so i was excited about that....so yeah, hey...what's up?


----------



## Muki

Names Muris..I'm 20 and just started snowboarding this season. I'm in STL so the slope closes for spring and summer, during that period I will use the time to buy my own gear hopefully.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr

My name is Joel. I am 29 years old and live in Portland, OR. This is my 17th season snowboarding. These forums are great and I look forward to sharing tips, tricks, and info with everyone.


----------



## Guest

Yep, yet another ex sb.com member, finally posting on here (considering I've been a member here for 3 years). Some from sb.com may recognise my name, so hi to the ppl I know on here, & hope to chat with you all asap...

Cris


----------



## Guest

hey, I'm 27... a chick =) From the Midwest, moving out west shortly... been riding for 2 years and I'm completely obsessed. Snowboarding makes me SO happy!


----------



## Sam I Am

“Hello, my name is Sam and I am an addict.”


----------



## Guest

Hey whats up my name is Kyle an i live in So Cal. I board at Mt High and at Bear sometimes!


----------



## T.J.

Shred35 said:


> Yep, yet another ex sb.com member, finally posting on here (considering I've been a member here for 3 years). Some from sb.com may recognise my name, so hi to the ppl I know on here, & hope to chat with you all asap...
> 
> Cris


hey cris, tjc1 (tjcomly) from the other site. how are you man? its been a while. do you hear anything from toddm anymore? i miss the old vahalla crew.


----------



## lownrangr

Volcomkid213 said:


> Hey whats up my name is Kyle an i live in So Cal. I board at Mt High and at Bear sometimes!


i'm going out to mountain high the first week of march! You posted the picture you have as your avatar on the mountain high facebook page, right? It looks familiar.


----------



## Guest

Hey im Tyler. i live in maine and ride at sugarloaf and sunday river


----------



## Guest

Hi New here too. Just checking out the forum.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> hey cris, tjc1 (tjcomly) from the other site. how are you man? its been a while. do you hear anything from toddm anymore? i miss the old vahalla crew.


Hahahaha, hey, TJ bro...! Yes, it has been a while. No, I haven't heard from Todd, or Cusano, in over 2 years. Mikey & I were posting on Valhalla thread, but I think the site is down...again! Maybe we should start Valhalla v 3.0, eh. Let me know if you're on facebook, as well


----------



## Guest

*Nice to be on "board"*

Hello from Ashland, Wisconsin. I'm a 40 year old mother of six...yes I'm still sane and love what little I have tried of the sport. Just starting up with my daughter:thumbsup: and am looking forward to learning all I can from this site. Nice to see there are so many helpful people who are willing to share their knowledge with us newbies. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

hello sam...


----------



## T.J.

Shred35 said:


> Hahahaha, hey, TJ bro...! Yes, it has been a while. No, I haven't heard from Todd, or Cusano, in over 2 years. Mikey & I were posting on Valhalla thread, but I think the site is down...again! Maybe we should start Valhalla v 3.0, eh. Let me know if you're on facebook, as well


i am. facebook.com/comly


----------



## YouDork

Hello. 24...beginner from NY. Boyfriend just got me into snowboarding this season. Loving it so far (especially since I'm riding and not just falling )!


----------



## Guest

Hey all.

From Mass here, just started a few weeks ago, doing the rent and ride thing. I feel like I'm picking it up alright, but I end up taking some pretty bad diggers when I go from toe stall to heel. I'm on page 97, so it's cool that no one will read this, but I'm looking forward to learning a little more about being awesome at flying (instead of falling) down the trails.

Peace.


----------



## Muki

I read it. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

LOL...I read it too...and I am in the same boat-no worries!

I'm also from Mass, near Boston-started boarding in Jan. 09 and loved it enough to buy my own board and stuff. Still falling but getting better-rather slowly. Able to do falling leaf on toeside, still figuring out how to get stronger on heelside and finally get some consistently linked turns. 

Hoping to stay on the snow well into my 60's...and where I'm 37, that'll be sooner rather than later. 

Cheers!


----------



## wolfbaden6

New here from NJ via Kutztown, PA. I just posted a thread down below explaining my situation, but I figured I'd introduce myself here as well. I'm 19 and I've gone boarding twice, but I love it.

Hope to see you guys around!


----------



## Guest

Beginner snowboarder here. I had a rather hellish time learning to board in Austria a few years ago. It was super icy, no new snow and I hurt every body part possible.

I'm going to get fitter so I can go to Canada in a year or two.
Boy friend is a super awesome boarder with a super awesome bunch of friends he goes with. I want to be part of that.

21 year old female from England!
Thanks for having me.


----------



## Guest

*Yyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaa*

Right here in the mid-west represent with our big ass salt hill yum yum, I knew I always tasted salt fallin on that stuff. Names David, We have decent snow here, Nothing to brag about what so ever. Our snow park isnt all that big but it is better than some I have seen in other areas I.E Chicago, Galena. (closest other "resorts") well love to board, been doin it for bout 3-4 years now. Finally growing balls to hit everything in the park (big jumps) and long railsmm mm tasty.


----------



## Guest

*Hey*

Hey! 

26 year old, Male, Northern California snowboarder. Been snowboarding for little over one season. Got a new subaru so I got really got hooked this season and been up every weekend so far 

Would rate myself as a beginner cause still count how many times I've been up. Got my girl to go and now shes hooked so it makes my life so much easier.


----------



## Guest

Another beginner here. I'm 22 and live in IL in the west suburbs of Chicago. I've been out snowboarding twice so far and am absolutely hooked. First time I ever went out I didn't fall getting off the lift . Super proud of that. I'm going to go as many times as I can before this season is over and focus on technique; I heavily welcome any tips you pros might have too! Anyway hope to see you guys on the boards .


----------



## Guest

29 y/o rider here, originally from Norcal, been riding since the mid 90's, before that grew up ski racing. Moved to Oregon a few years ago and have taken up residence at Mt Hood Meadows. Love steep terrain and pow (but doesn't everyone?)

I've got three kids. The oldest is a ski racer (and a damn good one), the middle one is a rider, and the youngest is still too little, but she can't wait to turn 3


----------



## Guest

Hello all,

Writing from Northern Montana, about 2 hrs from Whitefish Ski resort. I am 40 and used to ski when I was in my teens on a beginner level. This past weekend I took my 8 year old up to Big Mountain where she had her first two lessons. She is doing real good and figured I will try out the snowboard and see how we click. I am physically challenged but that didn't stop me from anything at all including motorcycle riding, skating or martial arts. Will be looking forward to reading about how other people with disabilities are embracing this great outdoor sport.


----------



## Sam I Am

brd4fun40 said:


> hello sam...


Ha ha. Hello.


*WHOO* 600th post. <<<<good example of a winner and a loser.


----------



## B-Rad

New here...look forward to learning from you all!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

hello all, new here also, started boarding a little while ago. I got a burton t6 as my first board (learned why it was a mistake the hard way) but now im really starting to get some control over it....and loving it


----------



## Guest

Sam I Am said:


> Ha ha. Hello.
> 
> 
> *WHOO* 600th post. <<<<good example of a winner and a loser.


Hahahahaha Get off your computer, Get on your board.. Loser...LOL Im j/k Congrats Dont think I'll get to 600 lmao


----------



## lepidas

ciao
george from athens here and love freeride snowboarding


----------



## Tototundu

I need a name said:


> I'm Mike, I live in Ohio. I'm 19 years old and have been out on mountains (I believe the first mountain I was ever on was vail) since I was 1 and a half years old. I consider myself an advanced rider because I can handle any kind of terrain.
> 
> 
> I go out west to board a few times a year but most of the time I spend my time in the east at Holiday Valley, Gore mountain, Whiteface, etc.
> 
> Some other little facts about me:
> Equipment whore
> LOVE backcountry.


I just learned/am learning to snowboard. Absolutely hooked. I justed moved to Cleveland from Atlanta so this is the first time I have lived this close to snow since I was a kid(lived in Denver, skier). Took lessons at Boston Mills but looking forward to hitting some real mountains.


----------



## Tototundu

suraj989 said:


> hello all, new here also, started boarding a little while ago. I got a burton t6 as my first board (learned why it was a mistake the hard way) but now im really starting to get some control over it....and loving it


what was wrong with the T6?


----------



## Guest

theres nothing wrong with it, its just a hard board to get control over, especially if youre not an advanced boarder IMO


----------



## SPAZ

holy shit we're being overrun with newbies! arrrrghh! :laugh:
welcome all!


----------



## PBRrider

Hey, I'm new here. Just to clarify i am not a hipster, I'm getting a PBR snowboard because i found it for cheep and new. Also, i do throughly enjoy an ice cold PBR.


----------



## Sam I Am

PBRrider said:


> Hey, I'm new here. Just to clarify i am not a hipster, I'm getting a PBR snowboard because i found it for cheep and new. Also, i do throughly enjoy an ice cold PBR.


No one is judging...


----------



## PBRrider

I wasn't sure what the people were like here, I get a lot of shit for my beer taste here in STL. lol


----------



## Guest

*Introduction*

I recently bought Skateboarding Videos, Snowboarding Videos and Surfing Videos | REELcomp. It's a video sharing site with a contest platform. We have tons of great content, and I joined this forum to see what's good.


----------



## Guest

o calm down


----------



## tooscoops

hey.. back again... suprised i remembered my password.

nice to see some familiars... now that i'm back in school, i occasionally need to kill some time. so you might see me around here.


----------



## Sam I Am

I'm .......


----------



## Sam I Am

number.........


----------



## Sam I Am

*1*.............






>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>continued on next page


----------



## Sam I Am

on...........frick, I made it in three posts....

................page 100.


----------



## Guest

Hey,
Live in Knoxville, TN,
Kind of a snowboard newb
Felt the flow though, now im addicted!!


----------



## BliND KiNK

What's up what's up?

Live in Omaha, Nebraska - trans flat baby.

Skateboarded most of my life, found out skateboarding experience in snowboarding = faceplant.
Been snowboarding twice... [in Iowa, Crescent Hill Ski Hill] first time was almost an ender for me... second time I looked like I'd been doing it for weeks on some sweet rental gear... and twisted my bad knee 180.. so I'm resting until this weekend.. woop.


----------



## Guest

Greetings, I'm new to both the sport and this site!

I hail from beautiful Fresno, California, where the air is rare (but the smog is in no short supply)! I've been riding a few times, have a hell of a time trying to turn on my toe edge, but I don't care how hard or how many times I fall while I learn - I love riding! I'm 6'4", 195 lbs., My board is a Yukon 168, I'm into most kinds of music except for country and boy band stuff, I like Seafood and Mediterranean foods most, and when it comes to snowboarding, my main goal is to continue to progress to the point where I can ride serious back country and experience some beautiful scenery from a shredder's perspective  Park riding isn't my main focus 

The one good thing about living in Central California is being, well, centrally-located. I'm no more than a few hours from about four or five different resorts, and only about 90 minutes from Sierra Summit (which I think is a pretty nice place, but then again I AM new)!

Anyway, hopefully I'll run into some fellow riders from the Fresno area on here!


----------



## Muki

Hmm, I always find it harder for me to turn on my heel edge..seems I always cut it too sharp and end up coming to a stop.


----------



## Guest

hey whats up,

I,ve been skating almost my whole life but i went snowboarding for the 1st time on a trip to colorado about a month ago. ive been going to a local mountain every week since then and im slowly learning more about it and building my own setup

i do a ton of skate filming/photography, so im hopin its a smooth transition into snowboarding as well


----------



## Guest

Hey,

T-Rex
Denver, CO
this is the first time i've lived in a place that i get to ride more than 3-5 days a season.. but i've been doing the "vacation" thing for 12-15 years now... not new to snowboarding.. not terrible at it either.
I work at Echo Mountain Park and get to ride everyday!


----------



## Massis

My turn.

I'm not really new here, I've been reading for quite a while, but decided it was time to sign up.

I'm 22, Belgian and an IT consultant.
I've been boarding for 9-10 years now, but only started progressing decently the last 2-3 years.

I currently ride a Forum John Jackson Seeker 159 with Flow Team '09s (yup, the horrible flow teams... though once set up I rather like them) and a pair of Rome Libertines.

Mostly a cruiser, but I do like to pretend to ride park/powder every now and then.


----------



## Guest

Fairly new to boarding but I picked it up quite quickly. Mastered basic skills and tricks and now do most of my riding in the Snowdomes of Miltin Keynes and Hemel Hempstead


----------



## SpiffyShives

Just started earlier this year. After the first time I loved it and I've been getting together with some guys and going about every other week since then.
Closest place unfortunately is 3-4 hours away.
Located in South Eastern VA.


----------



## Guest

Hey, from ireland, don't get snow here, well apart from the odd snow shower. And at that it never even sticks 
And with only a dry slope around, i love goin away to board


----------



## Guest

Hey, I'm a beginner boarder from Australia. I snowboarded three days last year and got hooked on day one once I started linking turns. I think I fell every possible way down Blue Cow that first morning (I was too stubborn to have a lesson, particularly since I was too late for the free morning one) and I didn't realise until the last run of the day that I was regular, not goofy. Swapped my bindings around half-way down Front Valley and bam, linking turns. Now I'm just counting down until our snow season starts here, and envying all the people in the northern hemisphere, as well as friends who travelled there to board. Someday.... that'll be me... Canada and Japan.. and every other place with snow!!!


----------



## Guest

Intermidiate, buying the first board (bought), San Diego. Woop dee doo.


----------



## Guest

Hi
I'm 22yrs old in the London, ON area. Snowboarding for only about 2yrs. I mostly ride locally and just across the boarder. I would like to get a little better at riding before I go anywhere else exciting.


----------



## Muki

I would love to go riding at least once in my life in Australia. Tell me more about it.


----------



## myGNUmylife

I'm 25 and have live in NJ. I have been snowboarding since early high school with a few seasons cut short due to injuries. I wouldn’t say I’m a beginner but I am definitely not a pro either. I just love the freedom and relaxation or riding. Nothing better in life


----------



## Guest

*newbie*

hey peeps im 24 and just started getting into snowboard recently and love it!


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone 
Im from York,SC and i live about 2 hours away from Appalachian Ski Resort. Ive been snowboarding for about 8 years and i attend competitions regularly all over the country.


----------



## Sam I Am

*Muki:* Happy F'n B-day!!!!! 21 is a good and depressing age.:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone! I'm almost at the end of my first season here in Korea, next year I'll be in Montana boardin' my face off!


----------



## Guest

hello from New York I'm new here as well ... this is my third season riding my Ride -- until it was stolen yesterday.  Researching a new board now while also stalking craigslist in the hopes the d-bag who stole it tries to sell it. 
Great site!


----------



## v-verb

BettyYeti said:


> hello from New York I'm new here as well ... this is my third season riding my Ride -- until it was stolen yesterday.  Researching a new board now while also stalking craigslist in the hopes the d-bag who stole it tries to sell it.
> Great site!


Damn - hope you find it - and Welcome!!


----------



## Guest

aww dude that must suck, if anything happened to my new DH I would be pissed. Have never left it without a lock.

Hi from me too!


----------



## HuskyFlip

Whatup, errbody. Just saying hello and thanks for everyone's contribution to the forum, whether big or small. I'm going to start riding soon and this has been a good resource in doing my research. I'm a gettin-old-dawg-learning-old-tricks, as I haven't snowboarded since the early 80's in my early teens. (I still have my old-school Burton Performer actual-wood stick...worth more than what I bought it for as a collectible, according to several ebay auctions...it's probably older than more than half of you here  ) Anyway, the Sierra clearance was just too good to pass up, so my first setup is ordered. Dunno' how many times I'll make it out this season yet, but I might as well learn on my own stuff.


----------



## Guest

greetings from the bay area, people of the board! finally able to go boarding after a loooong hiatus. grew up in PA, moved to CA about 7 years ago and haven't been able to get out to the mountains. this year my fiance decided to get back into it and it's been downhill ever since! now quit reading this and go hit up some spots. spring is coming quick!


----------



## Guest

I'm 22 and from Rowland Heights, California. Just started snowboarding regularly this season. I hope to learn a lot from this forum and meet some new peeps!


----------



## Guest

Hey Im Kelly Marks girlfriend ive ben riding for about 2 months now and am totally addicted!!! glad to meet other riders!!


----------



## Guest

*hey new to forum*

im 31 started boarding in 1992 lol had to stop 1998 due to car acident since then been alot of equiment changes and it has aloud me to start again lol and due to my 8 year old who is alking to go 4 times a day since he sees my old board in the garage my lol 1995 wild duck revival in sweet shape still got new bindings new bot and good to go its like ridding a bike you never forget and you never get old i gess my leg must have gotten stronger over the years or its the better new and much more advace gear they make now to get the boy on the hills dont mind the spelling it sucks nothing new sice 1997


----------



## david_z

tugnuts - when you get a chance (and some spare change) spring for some new gear - even the entry level stuff is going to be hands-down waaaaay better than your 15yr old board  the tech is sooo much better. boots stiffer but more comfortable and more responsive, bindings more comfortable/less pinching, lighter, etc. boards have more pop, more flex where you want it, etc. after you ride yours a few times, you'll appreciate the difference.


----------



## Guest

ya i got new boots ams and a set nitro bindings eventualy will get new board when one comes around good old wood core lol dont plan on doing anny park til my leg gets stronget so next season will invest in the board ya i notised rachet bindings are the @#%@% get the supper tight my old bindings are backless


----------



## cmb

i am 36 and basically started snowboarding 2 months ago. i live in omaha, nebraska and go out to mt crescent in iowa. i wish i would have started snowboarding when i was younger it is great fun.


----------



## Guest

*Hi!*

I am from the northeastern part of the US, born and raised... i just turned 18 about a month ago...and went snowboarding for the first time and loved it...despite the fact that i fell so many times i lost track...but any way...i am hoping to learn more about the sport and get some tips...... any help will be welcome...so yea... contact me. 
Lindsay


----------



## Guest

Im 22 go to school down in TN, so I am at Sugar, Winterplace, and beach during the school year. I live in Maryland so 7springs, liberty, and whisp is where i am at all other times. My spring break this year is going to be in 7spings PA for a couple days then driving up to Vermont to hit up Killingotn and Smuggs


----------



## Guest

That sounds like fun...no idea when i'm going next...


----------



## Guest

Im 35 years old from Brazil (No snow down here, unfortunately  ), So I have to travel to Argentina and Chile, when I want to snowboard (it´s ok). I went more then 4 times, Im an intermediate level snowboarder. Since I´m a surfer, it helped me a lot with my skills! I have to admit that I am ADICTED TO SNOWBOARD now!!!!


----------



## Guest

feu1 said:


> Im 35 years old from Brazil (No snow down here, unfortunately  ), So I have to travel to Argentina and Chile, when I want to snowboard (it´s ok). I went more then 4 times, Im an intermediate level snowboarder. Since I´m a surfer, it helped me a lot with my skills! I have to admit that I am ADICTED TO SNOWBOARD now!!!!


Forgot to mention then I am planning to go to Vermont at the end of this month (from March 25th to April 4th) - Killington or Stowie, didn´t decided yet with my friends. Any suggestions?
Thank you!


----------



## newguy36

I'm 25 and I just got into snowboarding a month ago. The last time i went out i was able to start linking turns.(boy was i excited...ha) I live in the chicagoland area. The snowboard season is pretty much over for me....It's going to be a long summer!


----------



## Guest

I'm new. I am 23 and I live in Canada. I finally could afford to buy my own board and bindings, I am so excited to use them. I havent been snowboarding on any 'big' hills just small ones up north at my parents house. Anywho, I am hoping to learn alot.


----------



## mike.d

Hi i'm kind of new, been a lurker for a while and just decided to join. : ) I'm from Minnesota and i just started snowboarding again after a 10 year break. My wife and 7 year old son just started snowboarding this season and we are all having a blast!


----------



## david_z

feu1 said:


> Forgot to mention then I am planning to go to Vermont at the end of this month (from March 25th to April 4th) - Killington or Stowie, didn´t decided yet with my friends. Any suggestions?
> Thank you!


You may have better luck going to the Western U.S. in Colorado or Utah. The end of March is kind of late in the season for VT; it might be OK but it might be awful with rain and very warm temperatures, too.


----------



## tooscoops

yeah, they had a decent year for snow in vt, but if days like today are a hint for the rest of the month, not looking like a great time to ride. calling for above zero for the next while.

i'm sure you'll still have a good time. welcome all.


----------



## Guest

*New guy*

I've been riding for over 20 years, thought I try on-line snowboarding. I use my mouse with my right hand, does that make me regular or goofy?:dunno:


----------



## Guest

tooscoops said:


> yeah, they had a decent year for snow in vt, but if days like today are a hint for the rest of the month, not looking like a great time to ride. calling for above zero for the next while.
> 
> i'm sure you'll still have a good time. welcome all.


After having a record amount of snowfall for Feb. all this week we've had temps in the 50's with hit and miss rain. The local bump has shut down during weekdays for "snow conservation mode". Forcast is calling for thunderstorms this weekend too. Beautiful.


----------



## Guest

*New from California*

Just joined and looking forward to being apart of the snowboarding forum!
Thanks guys


----------



## Guest

*Introduction*

im originally from California then moved to Washington State but currently live in Florida. I miss the snow but I maybe next year ill get a chance to go North Carolina for some snow! Do you have any recomendation?


----------



## grafta

heya people, been checkin the forums for some readin since beginning of winter here in BC. we moved to vancouver summer last year and been indulging in some boardin on the local hills (cypress and seymour) and havin a blast! looks like some decent snow this week so all go for spring conditions... finally ha! linkup if ya in the area. safe


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone, looking forward to getting help with future questions


----------



## Guest

*Hello from Bounceboards*

The Bounceboard is used by the United States of America Snowboarding Association for training and conditioning and is accepted by all major trampoline manufactures. This April 3 MTV will feature a Bounceboard on the show "Made". You can see some fine tricks on YouTube and by visiting our manufacturer website. Northshoreinc.com There are limitations to the benefits of training with a Bounceboard (R) but you wont hurt your oompa loompas, knock your teeth out or crack your head open and it is a lot of fun!


----------



## shreduction

Ive been viewing the site as a guest for quite some time now soooo i finally registered. Im 24 addicted to boarding and live in ontario, canada. Beeeeen riding 35 days plus this season but temps have kinda stopped me for now. Pretty sure our sorry excuse for a season is over so im hoping I can hit up Windells this summer for a sesh!!


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone!
Last january I went to Aspen Snowmass for the first time. It was the best snowboard and snow parks Ive ever seen!!! Aewsome rails, tables and jumps... Altought I dont do the 40 f. jumps... I bought a go pro hd camera and made some sweet aspen snowmass park videos and images.
Another awesome thing was to legalize the elk gondola... lol
For who is interested to know a little about the parks there check out my video!
Aspen Snowmass Park at YouTube - Aspen Snowmass Park
Peace and respect!
SlickerBenson


----------



## Guest

O hai
I'm Mere
I've been riding for 7 years now
Instructing for 5 years
I'm just a level 1, will be a 2 next season when I can actually afford the damn course
I will also be a park lv.1 as of next weekend.
I occasionally play guitar
And canoing is my life in the summer.
Oh, I also have a pet chinchilla.


----------



## Guest

*new member, longtime cali rider*

whaddup everyone...

name's john. i'm 23 yrs old and been snowboarding going on 14 yrs now. grew up hitting the slopes in norcal but i've been living down in socal for the last 5 years. went to school at ucla and now i'm working at a satellite communications company in carlsbad (north county san diego, where shaun white is from ).

i joined the forum cuz i'm going back to school in september but before then i wanna take a trip to australia/new zealand for some boarding and i figured a forum might be the best place to get ideas.

my setup right now is a 161 k2 zeppelin, burton p1 bindings and some salomon boots. might be lookin to get a new rocker board soon and maybe some thirty two boots so pm me if you have any suggestions.

some of my favorite places to ride-sugarbowl, kirkwood, northstar, sierra at tahoe, mammoth...

if you're a norcal rider check out sentury snowboards, handmade boards out of reno.

guess that's it. looking forward to hearing from everyone


----------



## Oldboy

*Hello from NJ*

Hi everyone, I'm Jay from New Jersey.

I just took up the sport this past season at age 41. My wife thinks I'm crazy and often comments that "You're not supposed to be falling down so much at your age" but, bumps and bruises aside, it's been one of the most fun winters I have had.

I still suck and am surprised that I am able to do splits at my age as evidenced by every other time I come off of a chairlift, but thanks to reading a lot of stuff here, watching the how to videos and 2 lessons, I am able to sort of make what resembles turns. It is frustrating watching little kids zoom by you and being envious of kids having no fear, but hopefully by next year, I'll improve from horrible to just being a scrub.


----------



## Guest

Hi, Ivan here from Belgrade, Serbia.

5 years of boarding, but not too much time on snow.

I'm here mainly to check out the reviews and seek some info on equipment.


----------



## Guest

hey i'm a bit of a late starter to all this. age 30 and from Dublin Ireland. just back from my first snowboarding holiday in austria loved every minute of it.


----------



## SlowBoarder

Hey Hey! New here, new to boarding. Just saying Hi!


----------



## Muki

Clone said:


> Hi, Ivan here from Belgrade, Serbia.
> 
> 5 years of boarding, but not too much time on snow.
> 
> I'm here mainly to check out the reviews and seek some info on equipment.


Hey, man. I'm from that area. How is the snow and boarding scene there?


----------



## drraley

Hi, new member from Oklahoma. 45 yrs old and been boarding for 3 years. Go to Solitude to board. Finally getting better, learning dynamic carves. Ready to learn to bomb a blue. Hurts when you fall when you are an old man. Have a nitro board with K2 cinch bindings. Looking at buying NS SL- R for next season


----------



## v-verb

drraley said:


> Hi, new member from Oklahoma. 45 yrs old and been boarding for 3 years. Go to Solitude to board. Finally getting better, learning dynamic carves. Ready to learn to bomb a blue. Hurts when you fall when you are an old man. Have a nitro board with K2 cinch bindings. Looking at buying NS SL- R for next season



I'm in the same boat! Get some butt protection - trust me it helps!:thumbsup:


----------



## COB

Hi, from central Ohio. This last was my second season. I took up snowboarding kind of late! But I love it, and my 9-year-old daughter is ready to switch from skiing to snowboarding so I'll have someone to board with.

Made it out to Powder Mountain and Brighton at the end of February, really loved it.


----------



## TripleToe81

Hi!

I am a super new rider (new as in early February 2010). I'm 28 years old and from the Chicago suburbs. No mountains here in Illinois but there are several hills/venues around my area. There is one actually 5 mins from where I live. I am sad that I haven't picked up snowboarding sooner given the proximity of this place from my condo and I have lived here for about two years now. I did buy my own gear. Looking forward to next season already. Saturday marked the close of our season here in the Midwest . I haven't graduated from the bunny hill yet but I was working on the toe side traversing (?) . I did get the heel side down pat.

My other hobbies include figure skating, shopping, reading, watching movies, going out to restaurants.


----------



## Guest

*sup*

im 23 from Newcastle Australia.
I dont get to board too much, most seasons here and there.
m.pharm student


----------



## OldNo.7

Hey i'm Pat, ignore the username i'm only 23 
I live in the midwest and have been snowboarding for around 8 years but really just got heavily into it in the last 2. I would say i'm currently an intermediate rider but am trying to get better. 
I'm still in college working to finish off my bachelors so i can head off to med school. I also work part time as an Medical lab tech
setup for now: Forum Scheme (the Bob Ross) w/ 390's


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone,

I have been boarding for 2 years now. I am over 40 so I got a late start but absolutely love it!


----------



## Guest

I live in Ohio where there are ski resorts, but no mountains. Just hills...so I got bored with them and started riding park more this year. I have been snowboarding for 10 years, I'm alright. I have been snowboarding at Peek n Peak, Holiday Valley, and Seven Springs. Seven Springs is my favorite out of all the places I've been! I hope to make it out west one day to snowboard! 

I'm pretty much obsessed with this sport, I went anywhere from 3-5 days a week this season! Sometimes more!


----------



## lownrangr

Advnturousgirly said:


> I live in Ohio where there are ski resorts, but no mountains. Just hills...so I got bored with them and started riding park more this year. I have been snowboarding for 10 years, I'm alright. I have been snowboarding at Peek n Peak, Holiday Valley, and Seven Springs. Seven Springs is my favorite out of all the places I've been! I hope to make it out west one day to snowboard!
> 
> I'm pretty much obsessed with this sport, I went anywhere from 3-5 days a week this season! Sometimes more!


I just started snowboarding this year and was fortunate enough to get out of michigan and ride in california. Trust me, you won't want to ride here again!!


----------



## McLovin'

Greetings all. I'm 27 and from from Bondi in Sydney (down down down south). Spent as much time as possible on the mountain the last two seasons and starting to take boarding a bit more seriously. Good to see there's a place to ask all my dumb-arse amature questions so apologies in advance.


----------



## Deviant

Advnturousgirly said:


> I live in Ohio where there are ski resorts, but no mountains. Just hills...so I got bored with them and started riding park more this year. I have been snowboarding for 10 years, I'm alright. I have been snowboarding at Peek n Peak, Holiday Valley, and Seven Springs. Seven Springs is my favorite out of all the places I've been! I hope to make it out west one day to snowboard!
> 
> I'm pretty much obsessed with this sport, I went anywhere from 3-5 days a week this season! Sometimes more!


Bout time you signed up here.. riding buddy


----------



## Sii315

snowboarding is my new passion this was my 1st season and i jus flat out love it
i think my girlfriend is a lil jelious of my boards lol
i hav been all over the east coast and took one trip out west to vancover,B.c.


----------



## Guest

Hello! Snowboarder from southern california here. Bear Mountain is my home mountain. Anybody ride there?


----------



## Sii315

i ride at bear mountain..but in new york lol


----------



## Guest

lmao......there's a bear mountain in ny? awesome.


----------



## Guest

my name is jason. x-snowboard.com. hoping to find some of the good guys from there. thank ya.


----------



## Guest

Im 22, female, board, from sacramento, ca......and i wanna know what there is to do in colorado at night!


----------



## jitpunkia

26 from malaysia, residing in california . i ride bear mountain usually, and love mammoth .. did a season up there, might do it again in 10/11 winter . 

i claim to be "the best malaysian snowboarder" in the world

i love bear mountain, but i love mammoth more . and would love to ride whistler & japan


----------



## Liv4Sno

I'm new to the forum. Been riding 2 seasons. I'm from NJ but we have a cabin out in PA. I ride every weekend in the winter/spring. 

Hi all!


----------



## Guest

Hi, My name's Anthony. I'm a 26 year old Englishman who lives in Stockholm, Sweden. Had my first experience of snowboarding last weekend up in Åre, Northern Sweden and loved it.

Already planning on getting a board for the winter season at the end of the year. I've got two slopes that are only a short metro/bus ride away so I'll have something to do on those cold winter evenings.


----------



## Richo411

Live In Melbourne, Australia, have been snowboarding for past couple of years, nearest montain os around 4 hours drive so don't get to go as much as I would like. Have been to Queenstown for a couple of weeks over the last 2 years and hope to get to Japan next year


----------



## Christopher9

What's up everyone. My name's Christopher. I'm 26 years old and live in Southern California. This is my 3rd season snowboarding and love it. I usually ride at Snow Summit up in Big Bear but also ride Mammoth at least 2 to 3 times a season.


----------



## smooth

Names Marco, from NYC. I ride at Mountain Creek in Jersey or Windham Mountain in Upstate NY. Been riding 4 years, am 32 years old....finally stomping some jumps and did my first 180 this year.

Always looking to improve, maybe y'all can help

Peace, Love, and Snowiness


----------



## hocuzgetaction7

Howzit,

I am a 29 year old guy born and raised in Maui and moved to Monterey recently.
After the second time trying snowboarding at Snow Valley, Big Bear.......I'm HOOKED. Guess its replacing surfing for now.
I am about 5'9" and 195-205 lbs depending on where the moon is. haha

I don't fall anymore.....mostly just snapping the crap out of the sides of the jumps or powersliding on both front and back edges. I'm loving it probably cause thats how i surfed growing up too. 

Living in Monterey I am about 4-6 hours away from any action. I'm looking into Diamond Peak at Tahoe next.....or something, anything. Can't use my cousins gear though so I guess I'm gonna get some 32 Prime boots and go from there. My cousin's 32's (size 10) were solid and i felt like Ironman!! It was like the bindings and boots weren't even there.

Aloha, Nyas


----------



## Guest

Just got hooked on snowboarding late this year in Indiana, and plan to go out west in January. Used to pray taht winter would end so i could get mountain biking. . . . . now i want it to snow again...


----------



## - IceMan -

Well I finally registered! 
I've lurked on the Boards forum for awhile, just finally registered.
Great & helpful Community


----------



## etannoom

Hi I'm Nate Moon
I live in Arizona
Yes there is snow and snow resorts here.
I try to snowboard every weekend in the wintertime, even though it's a four hour drive there and back.
I'm 18


----------



## Guest

Hey Guys and Gals!

Rich 40y/o from NYC!
Live in New York but, Ride in Vermont as often as I can!

Ride Hard, Be Safe!


----------



## Guest

Hi,

New to the board, John/28, snowboarding addict. 

After watching Discovery's "Lost in Snow", I were thinking that sometimes it takes a lot to snowboard.

But...........Let's rock


----------



## Guest

Wuts up, 
names Brett im an 18 year old new to college but ive been snowboarding since 8th grade.. this year bought a mt. high season pass (go so cal) and ive gone like 20+ times this season! :thumbsup:  i live in Southern California in Long Beach to be exact and i go to Cal state long beach. Upped my skill level a lot this year and im getting a new board and boots cuz im starting to become a park rat.. its the stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## mhphoto

*Colorado Snowboard Photographer*

Hey everyone,










Excited to find this site. I have been living and riding in Colorado for the last ten years. Vail Resorts is looking for an on-mountain blogger-photographer and I made a short 3 minute video. It can be viewed by clicking below.

Buzz.Snow.com | Mountain Social Media

I would encourage everyone to sumbit a video. Winner gets a FREE EPIC SKI PASS, and $3,000 worth of snowboard gear!!!


----------



## Deviant

You need to clean your cameras sensor^^


----------



## mhphoto

*How to..*

Thanks for the tip, how does one go about cleaning the cameras sensor. Also what leads you to believe that? Thanks again for the info


----------



## Deviant

Best bet is to have it done at a shop, if not google has some good advice. The reason I say so (I'm pretty serious into photography myself) is that there are a few spots on the photo you posted, usually means sensor dirt/dust. Make sure if you do it yourself that you do it right, cleaning the sensor is dangerous but can be done safely with the right products.


----------



## Adayak

Been lurking for awhile but finally signed up - I've only been snowboarding once but am extremely captivated by it. Ready to hang my skis up and make 2010 the year of the board.


----------



## Guest

Welcome,hehe.



afireguyBC said:


> I am a newbie boarder...... I live on the North Shore Vancouver. Home to the 2010 Winter Olympics!
> Just here to get info meet some peoples!


----------



## Guest

why does my credit is -700?

omg~





Emmaxiang said:


> Welcome,hehe.


----------



## Guest

19 years old.
Durham NH
Plan to be a snowboard instructor after I get my degree at the University of NH.
Going to be riding Loon, Sugarloaf, and Sunday River a lot Next year.

GoNanNers


----------



## Guest

Hi, I'm 28, from Brazil, and love Snowboarding


----------



## Karaca86

*Want to be Colorado BOUND.*

Hey! I'm Kara 24 from Lake Winnipesaukee, New Hampshire.<br><br>

I recently became obsessed with snowboarding this winter after working as a server at Gunstock Ski resort all season long. It was my first season and I made amazing progress getting my grabs on the 25'ft gap kickers and got my 180*fakie landings down. Really itching to move out west... Keystone a Top Choice! Anyone got any suggestions on landing a job and place out west? lol I'm completely addicted.. can't wait for summer to be over.​


----------



## Guest

*Hi from MN.*

Hi!

From Mpls, MN
3rd season snowboarding...and still addicted!!!

Got back from Copper Mtn, CO a few weeks ago. Great snowboarding resort!! Already plannin next yrs trip. Next possible destination Im thinking is Mammoth Mountain. Which plans to be open til July 4th!!! I'll post if i do make it out there.

Glad to be a part of the forum now!!


----------



## LoganCormier

Dude Custom whats up I'm from St Louis Park! You go to Hyland often?


----------



## Guest

Hey Everyone, new to the site but not riding. I just moved to LA from Tahoe, bad move for snowboarding but its a good one all around. Have a good one...


----------



## josh.boarder

*hey guys *

Hey guys, im 16 turning 17 soon  been snowboarding once in my life last year in july at perisher blue and i loved it. This year im heading to queenstown and looking forward to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthOntRider

I'm 37. Started about 3 years ago. My 9 year old wanted to do it. She's why it happened. Now I have this nutty f'n addiction... Live around Oshawa, Ontario. Did some Montreal and Vermont trips this season(easter weekend rocked!!). Can't wait till I'm on a board again.


----------



## Guest

*Whats up?*

I'm 21 from NH. I go to UNH and have one semester left. I ride all over the place mostly sunapee and wildcat. I grew up in VA not much riding lol. Moved to NH my sophomore year of HS and started riding pretty soon after that been riding for about 5 years now and I am just looking to get some pointers and bring my boarding to the next level


----------



## _hungry

Hi everybody! My name is Alexey I'm 21, from Russia. Two months ago finished my first ride season... It's was great! Soon i come in US and want to ride here if i can. 
p.s. Need help from NY riders =)


----------



## Guest

*Hi there...*

I live in Park City, Utah but hail from Queens Park, London, England! I teach and train Instructors for a living when not selling SB stuff in the shop. I think I have about 500 weeks on snow and this is my 25th year riding.I LOVE my job!
I have been snowboarding since 1985, just finished full season no. 24. Taught for 20+ years, members of the public and been an Instructor Trainer/Examiner for BASI, ASSI and Park City Mountain Resort (Inst of the Year '05,06 & 07). 
Original Manager/Hardware Buyer for the Snowboard Asylum Covent Garden, Advisor at Princes Shop and ran CSB Chalets in Les Deux Alpes, France for 8 winters and 12 Summers (Martin Drayton Snowboard Camps). Technical Presenter for the British Channel 4 series "Board Stupid" for 4 years back in the 90's.
Guinness World Record Holder for Skateboard Slalom 2007 and Amateur World Tight Slalom Champion 2005, bronze medal 2009 Slalom World champs..

Looking forward to chatting and exchanging views, info and fun!


----------



## Donutz

*New old rider*

I'm from Vancouver, BC. I'm 53 and I've been snowboarding since Feb 2009. I went up last year as a volunteer parent when my daughter's class took ski/snowboard lessons. I used to ski in the 70's (that's the NINETEEN seventies, thank you), but snowboarding didn't even exist back then. So this was my first up-close look at the sport, and the boarders seemed to be having a lot of fun. 
So I rented some equipment, went out to the bunny slope and made a fool of myself. But I have way too little common sense, so I kept at it, and this year I did black diamond runs and even some tamer jumps. No boxes or rails yet -- next year.
Now I actually look forward to winter (198 more days to snowboarding season).


----------



## SouthOntRider

Just goes to show you are never too old...Shit I thought it was nuts for me to have a go at it(37) but you definitely got me beat. I now realize what I have been missing. Congratulations and welcome to the club!
I put away the board 2 weeks ago and now I'm trying to get some input on wakeboarding. Some tell me that it's good off season practice.


----------



## lownrangr

SouthOntRider said:


> Just goes to show you are never too old...Shit I thought it was nuts for me to have a go at it(37) but you definitely got me beat. I now realize what I have been missing. Congratulations and welcome to the club!
> I put away the board 2 weeks ago and now I'm trying to get some input on wakeboarding. Some tell me that it's good off season practice.


yeah my friend wakeboards and says the same thing. I was thinking about picking up one of those or a freebord.


----------



## TofuSama

I'm from Fort St. John, BC, Canada, though I spend 2/3 of my year in Edmonton, Alberta. 
I'm 18, and I've snowboarded 4 times, started in December.
I picked up a used board after my third time out (a Santa Cruz X156 SSC, old, but seems pretty good), since I got it for $40 with bindings, and did the few repairs myself.


----------



## Guest

I am 16, I recently recovered from a snowboarding accident, and love to enjoy it again soon.

I live in Wisconsin, born in Minnesota. 

I love the slopes, love to buy a snowboard, and maybe learn a thing or two about snowboarding.


----------



## Guest

*New girl from Iowa*

Hey all - 

Been on the snowboarding scene for 4 years now. Still not very good! Haha! I took a trip to Lutsen, Minnesota 2 years ago and thought it was the most amazing thing ever. Hit my first double black diamond - ate it pretty hard a couple of times. 










I'm hoping to move to Minnesota this summer (actually, in the next month or 2, max) - I want to be closer to the heavy snow and much larger hills/mountains! Here in my area, the closest hill is 40 minutes away and the longest run is about 1/4 mile. Not enough!

Look forward to learning new tips and tricks to make me a better shredder!


----------



## Guest

Hey all, as you can see i'm matthew, lives in iowa, only about four months of season here 
16 years of age, snowboarded since i was 9,
i just started traveling to board last october when i got my car, its crappy but yano, it works,


----------



## Guest

YouTube - stockholm 2009-10


----------



## sashisruski

sup guys,
turning 18
living in Australia
been snowboarding for a couple years now. got hooked back in nz, fell in-love.


----------



## yoguis

*new rider (french)*

Hi there!

I'm a french;just arrived in vancouver and I would like to know more in this place, met some new people, and ride or enjoy with them!
I also work with some french and european brands, like Aaven, furlan snowboard, and Imperium!!!
see you!


----------



## Guest

*Intro*

Hi, i am joy, i am new here.


----------



## Guest

Hi all! I'm new too )) My mane is Dasha, I'm from Russia!


----------



## DrnknZag

Hey everyone!

Kinda new here so I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Joe from the Pacific Northwest (near Seattle). I'm 25 and I've been riding for about 10 years, but only have gotten real serious about it the past two years or so. You'll find me shredding at Whistler/Baker/Stevens/Crystal most winter weekends.


----------



## Guest

*G'day*

Hi my name is Jake u live in western Australia and I'm a begginer, just starting out and buying my gear for my first season, looking to get some advice for other snowboarders.


----------



## Guest

Sup? 

Names Porter. Im 22 and a Northern Cali native. Been boarding for 3 years now.
Usually up in Tahoe but now that Im stationed out on the Ice Coast due to being in the military its a whole 'nother story.
Hope to broaden my knowledge in the sport and maybe meet a few chill people along the way.


----------



## JustLove

*St. Louis Homie : Black Ops :*

JustLove the Powder! 

From the Midwest....travel solo to Colorado and Utah every chance I get in the winter. Been riding for about 5yrs....and traveled everywhere in search of the deep stuff. I specialize in researching cheap ass trips to the best places. I'm 27 and if the pow is coming down.... it won't be hard to find me! I will be there. Hit me up if you need some Intel! 

:Black Ops:


----------



## PBR

Hi From South Jersey.(Exit 1) Ridding for 3 years.


----------



## Guest

YO..Just finished riding my first full season last year and I had a blast!!! Ridin' up here in N.Cal with my 09' 158 NS SLR.


----------



## Guest

riding for 12 years and from upstate ny 162 rome manual with 09 rome 390's


----------



## Guest

Hey! 

I'm Aimee, i have only been on one boarding holiday to Arinsal, Andorra following some lessons at MK Snozone and loved it! Although i spent alot of time on my ass or planting my face I really enjoyed the whole week, especially once I got the hang of turning on the mountain! I went with a group of friends, majority of which are ace boarders already so keeping up was _tres_ hard!! There was 14 of us then and we expect the group to increase for the next holiday!

I also went to Austria to ski when I was in school which was ace but I definitely want to focus on snowboarding!!

xxx


----------



## Guest

*Hello*

Hello

I am new to snowboarding, after alot of encouragement from my friends, I tried it out.
It has become an addiction, and want to learn as much as I can about this wonderful sport

Regards

Laura


----------



## Guest

Hi My name's David, I've been snowboarding for 3 years and progressed quite a bit in those 3 due to opertunities. Been to Tremblant, LeMassif, Killington, and WHISTLER. IMO snowboarding is the best sport in the world!


----------



## Thumper

Hi all, Aussie living in Japan here. Boarding Nagano and Hokkaido generally. Been boarding for a three years (although last year only got to hit the snow once ) Any other boarders living in Japan here?


----------



## gunner252

Hi everyone. Just joined the site, and somewhat new to snowboarding. I'm currently tossing around the idea of getting a new board, after buying my 1st board last winter. So I'm here doing a little research on what may fit my style/size best.


----------



## Guest

Hi, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!
_________________
Watch Inception Online


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>>

Hi, new member here, I'm from Argentina and this will be my third season snowboarding, this time with a own board.


----------



## danny.nguyen

Hi from Sydney, Australia. Used to live in Canada many years ago. Been snowboarding for over 5 years.


----------



## ski_trip

danny.nguyen said:


> Hi from Sydney, Australia. Used to live in Canada many years ago. Been snowboarding for over 5 years.


Hello Danny, welcome to the community. I hope I could learn new stuff from this site.


----------



## Guest

hello friends.. first boarded when i was 12. went collectively about 10 times til 23. 
i'm 24 now, and recently skibummed it in TAOS and boarded about 35 times this past season. 
i want no other lifestyle, but art and boarding.


----------



## Guest

Hey all,
I'm 16 and I've been riding for about 8 years now but I live in Phoenix, Arizona and dont have friends who love the sport as much as i do so I dont get to go as much as i wish. I just got a car so i'm hoping to get up north more often. 
Thanks,
DRiedel


----------



## masoupistoocold

Hi Everyone, I'm 23 and have lived in Brisbane Australia most of my life. Had my first experience with snow when i was 19 while backpacking in canada, however didn't get on the snow for the first time until i was 20 while staying with my relatives in France. Learned to ski from a french instructor who didn't know any english (I also don't know any french) which was a crazy fantastic experience! I managed to get the hang of it after a few days and went skiing with my family at the local resorts, which definitely got me hooked. Back in Australia I took a trip to Threadbo in New South Wales, and a year later a trip to Falls Creek in Victoria (the only places it really snows in Australia). At falls creek I gave snowboarding a go and absolutely loved it, despite fracturing a rib. For my last summer university break (which go from december to march) I worked at Northstar at Tahoe in California. This was amazing as i was able to ride a tremendous amount and met some great people (and great snowboarders and skiiers!). Only skiied once as i was having such a great time snowboading and getting better and better everyday, though still loved that day skiing. This is when i realised that I might not be able to live in brisbane after i graduate, as I really love being able to be on the snow often, not just a 1 week trip each year. This coming uni break (my last!) i hope to either go back to northstar again or to another resort in america (maybe brekcenridge). Time will tell i guess! Sorry it's a bit long, i'm a bit bored and procrastinating on my uni work. Oh and i want to become involved in this forum to meet other keen snow lovers, and for help and advice on things like equipment, tricks, and places to ride. 

Jason


----------



## ballinboard3r

Yo dawgs, my names Ty and i've been on this site for a little bit, its pretty sweet i guess, i have been using newschoolers.com even tho its a ski site but its better then this guy. if anyone knows of a website similar to newschoolers.com, but its snowboarding not skiing, hook me up.


----------



## danny.nguyen

ski_trip said:


> Hello Danny, welcome to the community. I hope I could learn new stuff from this site.


Thank you. Me too. So i could learn more from experienced skiers/snowboarders about the snow report in many countries!


----------



## Guest

What up! names Tom, 23 and moved up to Tacoma, WA May of last year. Currently deployed in Iraq with the Army Infantry and only 27 days left in the deployment =) This upcoming season will be my first and im pretty fuckin stoked. Already got my pass to Snoqualmie and will be a weekend warrior/as many night sesh's i can get in. Been skateboarding for about 10 years and skimboarding for 3.


----------



## RawStylus909

Although I am not really new I sure feel as I am since it's been years and I really haven't recognized any screen name except but like two.


----------



## BoardTheEast

Hi, I'm 16. I live in Pittsburgh, I board at Seven Springs PA, and I'm addicted to snowboarding


----------



## Guest

Hi
My name's Hannah, I'm 32 years old and I live in the UK. I've been snowboarding twice and the last time I went it was such an amazing experience, I cried when we left! I love snowboarding. At the moment I am working as a language teacher and I am thinking about working a season in France as I feel like I maybe missing out. Has anyone else done it before and can give me any tips and is the snowboarding lifestyle really as amazing as it seems to be?
Thanks
Hannah


----------



## RawStylus909

mpdsnowman said:


> I think I remember you...NYC right?? worked at an airport?? Baggage I believe???



Wow, good memory, stalking me or something? :cheeky4:

Anyways yeah that was me but a lot has changed since then. Remember I was the one who won your pumpkin carving contest and you made a surfer and I was thinking I'd receive it in the mail and proudly put it outside my apt but you kept it for yourself.


Who are members that post here still that used to like 5-6 yrs ago? I remember you, SnowWolf and KillClimbz.


----------



## Guest

Names Damo, im 21 from Adelaide, Australia. I shred Falls Creek, Vic. Park Capital of Oz!!


----------



## Selftest

27 Years old.
Living in Bellingham, WA. 1 hour from Mt. Baker, 3 hours from Whistler.
Plan to start boarding this year. Been once, in Vermont while on vacation. I had fun, even though I sucked. Plan on getting a lesson around opening day, and then going about 30 times this year. Hopefully the season opens around Thanksgiving this year, so I can maximize my riding.


----------



## jordan2010

I'm Jordan, 17 years old female snowboarder from the UK . Have been snowboarding for 5 years now, and absolutely love it


----------



## pinkrobe

Hi everyone, my name is Pink Robe.
_Hi Pink!_

Hey. I've been snowboarding since x-mas day in '93, but the last few years have been pretty lame for me in terms of riding. 
_Awww._

I'm trying to get back into it for this season, including getting a new board and bindings. I am perplexed by all the rocker/camber stuff. I like trees, powder and booze. I live in Calgary, so my home hill is Lake Louise. I also like Revelstoke and Valhalla Powdercats.


----------



## Guest

*Hey All*

Hey guys, just joined this forum. Living in Oregon right now just waiting for the snow to hit. Gettin more gear this year and tryin to see what everyone has right now.


----------



## Supermark snobo

Hey I'm a total goof and slacker, but love boarding and having fun. I'm from Medford Oregon, and my local shred spot is Mt. Ashland. It's not much but it gets the job done. Been snowboarding for a few years but am still learning tons everyday. I am a former member of the colonies.snowboard.com community. May it rest in peace.


----------



## RedRomo

Hello,

My name is Tom and I'm in Spokane, Wa. I'm 37 and a new rider.

My kids started 3 years ago and I got sick of watching and listening to them having so much fun while I sat in the lodge. So I decided to give it a try this year. ...and I got the bug bad!! I can't believe I waited so long to start..but now that I have I hope to do it until I'm like 100.

My set up is...

160 Skate Banana
Ride RX bindings
Ride Census boots

Already have season passes to Mt. Spokane and impatiently waiting for the snow to fall.

That's my son's ParkStar, Pabst board in the background. He runs Ride bindings and DC boots. The GNU bindings are my other sons.


----------



## Guest

Hey, my names Adam, I've been riding for about 6 years. I'm 17 and an avid Free Rider.
Live in Calgary, and get out any chance I can get, Mainly Nakiska, but I do get out to Sunshine, Kicking Horse and Panorama if I'm lucky.
My board Is a Burton Bullet, but it's getting progressively worse moisture damage, so I'll need a new one soon.
- Ride EX Bindings
- Burton Boots (Prototypes apparently, bought them 4 years ago)

Even though "technically" the appearance doesn't make a difference, you gotta look good.
Jackets:
- Ripzone Trilogy Black Grey and White Horizontal Striped
- Columbia Omni-Tech Orange Jacket
Pants:
- Columbia Titanium Beige Snowpants
- Other Snowpants I can't find (Dark Grey Last Time I saw them)
Goggles:
- anon Helix goggles, Purple Lens
Helmet
- Giro Bad Lieutenant, Navy Blue
Gloves:
- Columbia Black Nameless Gloves

So yeah, thats me, Looking to replace my goggles helmet and board soon, with the Oakley Splice and some other better helmet and board.

The best part of Alberta weather; It snows in September.


----------



## Advent

Hey my name is nick, I started snowboarding every wednesday on an artifical hill just south of Saint Louis. I learned to board on 10-14 year old equipment a friends sister had. I am hopeing to get my new gear this year. I am hopeing I improve a ton since I learned on terrible gear.


----------



## Muki

Welcome, Nick.. The place you're talking about..Hidden Valley :laugh:


----------



## Advent

Yea its a laugh, but hey its only 25 mins away from stl so I can't complain.


----------



## Muki

It's all I got around me.. so I'm not complaining :thumbsup:


----------



## neb

I've been using these forums for a while now, mostly reading rather than posting, it is about time I introduced myself.

My name is Ben, I am 26 and live in Melbourne, Australia. I first tried snowboarding in 2006 and hated it because I was so bad and couldn't get the hang of it, I tried skiing in the same trip and found that even harder. I didn't think I was going to go back, but in 2007 I was talked into going again, this time it clicked and I was getting down runs without falling. 2008 is when I really started getting into snowboarding, I bought a lot of my own gear including my own board, and improved a lot over 2008 and 2009. Now nearing the end of the 2010 season in Australia, my snowboard addiction has been in full force, going as much as possible including a trip to New Zealand and been loving every trip!

I would call myself an intermediate rider. I like bombing down the green runs at full speed, and this season have started to learn how to carve down blue runs but still learning. I like black runs but I'm not very fast down them. I also like going through mogul fields but I ride inbetween and turn around the moguls which probably isn't right lol. So far I've only done smaller kickers in the park, but starting to get more into jumping and buttering this year and bought a second board specifically for that, still have a heap of learning to do in that area.

My current setup is:
2009 Rome Anthem 153cm w/ Union Force bindings
2011 Rome Postermania 150cm w/ Union Contact bindings
(Can you tell I like rome and union?)

And I wear..
Giro G10 helmet
Oakley A Frame goggles
DC helix jacket (or a Burton soft shell hoodie for the warmer days)
Planet Earth pants (which I might replace soon)
K2 Darko boots (I tried on so many different pairs of boots before buying these last year)

And can I say I'm jealous of you guys outside of Australia with your powder snow! In Australia the snow is either just slushy or icey or both. I really want to head to more resorts overseas!


----------



## Muki

Hmmm, I have family in Melbourne..but since you claim it's better to snowboard here, I think I'll put off on that trip. :laugh:


----------



## Snowjunkie0898

hey
my name is Sam i am 12 years olds.i live in Massachusetts and ride at my local ski area: blue hills. 
i mostly ride park. i have a 2010 burton clash 151 with k2 bindings and k2 wire boots

during the summer i ride bmx, aggressive skate, and scooter(professionally)

i might get into twin tip skiing since i heard its more fun!


----------



## JeffreyCH

RedRomo said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Tom and I'm in Spokane, Wa. I'm 37 and a new rider.
> 
> My kids started 3 years ago and I got sick of watching and listening to them having so much fun while I sat in the lodge. So I decided to give it a try this year. ...and I got the bug bad!! I can't believe I waited so long to start..but now that I have I hope to do it until I'm like 100.
> 
> My set up is...
> 
> 160 Skate Banana
> Ride RX bindings
> Ride Census boots
> 
> Already have season passes to Mt. Spokane and impatiently waiting for the snow to fall.
> 
> That's my son's ParkStar, Pabst board in the background. He runs Ride bindings and DC boots. The GNU bindings are my other sons.



WOW!!! Where did you get that Pabst board? A very close friend of mine only drinks Pabst, and collects PBR stuff. He would love that deck, if you ever want to sell it let me know. It would make an awesome birthday/christmas present.


----------



## JayR

*Dude it's blower...*

Hey everyone out there in snowboard land! I'm Jay, 37 but feel like 18 every winter and all winter cuz of snowboarding... Hit me up, always looking to meet kindred spirits and talk snowboarding. I try to make it out west 3 times a year. This year is Jackson, the Crusty Butt, and Tahoe!


----------



## Guest

hey 21 frow seattle, washington! been riding since i was fourteen lovin it ever since, i broke my collar bone early in the 09-10 season lookin for a comeback this year!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Otto Maddox

hey everybody
long time lurker first post. my name's kevin. 25. flat ass PA. just getting back on my board this season after a few years off. looking forward to this winter!


----------



## patou

HI Everyone.. I'm Pat, i'm 23 years old and live un switzerland.. i have been snowboarding for over 10 years and in average more than 30 days a year.
i ride a bit of everything, but i have been getting into park riding alot in the last few years.
CYa


----------



## gilera_200

Hi guys,

Joe from Pomona here. Have been riding for a year since my friends gave me a board and binding for my birthday. Loving the sport so much but the sad thing is I'm moving back to my country that has no snow at all next week (done with school). Hope to be back on the snow soon. Any good suggestion places I should go around asia? Japan maybe?


----------



## mafia

Hey!I'm Mike! and I'm riding a Bataleon Riot 159w 08-09!


----------



## helloyoshii

Hello, I'm Cathy. My first time snowboarding was winter of 09 at Mountain High (I loved it!). Now I'm currently in the bay area, California and I'm planning to get a season pass at Sierra+Northstar in Tahoe. If anyone would like my meet or carpool, PM me


----------



## bazassa

sup', im 20 and been boarding for 5 years now i think its the best thing ever, well im jus' luvvin the pow', there is nothing like a backcountry ride! been boardig in canada which was the best boarding experience i've had, i recommend it for everyone! peace


----------



## balfR

Sup, Im 19 and have only done a few snow trips in Australia and one in whistler, I've been surfing since I was 11 years old use to be sponsored . Im heading over to whistler in late November for a season or maybe two so if anyone wants to meet pm me  
yours truely balfr


----------



## rephreshed

I should have done this a long time ago, haha! My name is Christina and I'm 25 years old. This will be my fourth season riding on the good 'ol East Coast.


----------



## landon

*new here*

hello all. i know some of you here and decided to get on this forum finally. my name is Landon (obviously) and i live in the MD/PA area and ride lib through the week and wherever else i can on the weekend. i am going to go explore now


----------



## 06Trailskillz

hey everyone im 26 live on long island, lookin to meet some cool people and learn alot see you out there


----------



## killclimbz

06Trailskillz said:


> hey everyone im 26 live on long island, lookin to meet some cool people and learn alot see you out there


You might want to check out the Long Island thread stickied in the meets section. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## adarkepiphany..

h everyone i just joined the site, never knew there was a pow forum ha it s great, im 20 i go to cwu, and grew up at stevens pass, ride on!!


----------



## roxymaryb

Hey there! Texas girl moving to Breckenridge to work for the entire winter and stoked! Anyone from around there, gonna need some friends to ride and hang out with. 

-MB


----------



## alaric

himynameisalaric.

i'm 20, and busy as shit with something called "life"

i used to snowboard everyday, and loved mainly jibbing, but i also loved to just cruise the mountain.

now i'm a volunteer firefighter, i work overnight shifts at my job, have classes for firefighting and i have no time for something called "fun"

but i miss some friends i used to have on a website called www.snowboardingforum.com


i need to board again. two years, it's been too long


----------



## 51bombed

21, north georgia....
yeah, im in a southern state but in the mountains a lot!
Boarding heavily for 4 years, love it!

air's my thing, a kickers never big enough!


----------



## alaric

mpdsnowman said:


> Hey Buddy!:thumbsup:


Well hey mpd!


----------



## KzooSpade31

2nd year snowboarder, skiied for 12 years or so. Boarding dominates skiing! SW Michigan... needless to say is killing me! Hoping to get out west a few times this year as well as learn a few things from the pros on this site throughout this season! Now if it would just hurry up and snow damnit!!


----------



## snoweater

27 years old, snowboarded 2 times ended up switching to skiis those times i rented... going all out. This is my challange this year. I will be snowboarding.

I am from NYC and heading to Camelback..


----------



## Milo303

snoweater said:


> 27 years old, snowboarded 2 times ended up switching to skiis those times i rented... going all out. This is my challange this year. I will be snowboarding.
> 
> I am from NYC and heading to Camelback..


Buy padded shorts and give it atleast 3 days of riding! ( =


----------



## M3rcury

Hi all. I'm 22 years old and live in the Netherlands. I snowboard for around 10 years or so. Im looking forward for this season (in Europe)!


----------



## dmike

snoweater said:


> 27 years old, snowboarded 2 times ended up switching to skiis those times i rented... going all out. This is my challange this year. I will be snowboarding.
> 
> I am from NYC and heading to Camelback..


I'm new on here too. I'll probably be up to Camelback a few times this coming season. I'm in central PA and the biggest hill we got is 1200' =(


----------



## JRosco

Whats up everyone, Im new to the boards, but am a seasoned rider. I made the switch to a board in '97 having skied since I was about 5 or 6. I grew up in northern NM going to Toas,Santa Fe, Angel Fire, Sipapu, and Wolf Creek. Been in Denver since '01 and have had a season pass ever since and can't wait to strap on my new NS-SL! 
Im sure I will get to know you peeps over the next month or so, seems like boarding is the only thing on my mind and now I can BS with you on here.


----------



## cpt_usa

*G'day from NZ*

Howdy,
I'm from Maryland originally, grew up skiing on the little bump that passed for a mountain in that area, and switched to snowboarding when I was about 13.

I'm 24 now, and have just picked it back up after taking a few years off (who knows why, just did). I live in Christchurch, New Zealand, and the mountains are definitely better than Maryland.


----------



## DebRob

*Hi! Newbie to the forum looking for some advice!*

Hey

I’m an English girl now living in Vancouver and have joined the forum as I hope to be getting lots and lots of snowboarding in this winter! Previously, I’ve had to go to mountain resorts in Europe for a week to get my kick (which is v expensive) so I’m so happy to now have the mountains on my doorstep!

So…to start me off I actually need to buy a board (I’ve always rented them previously to avoid airline charges!). I have found out I can get a really god deal on Rossignol boards through my job, so I’m seriously considering the Rossignol Myth MYTH RE0WC06 Rossignol :: Pure mountain company. However, I’m really not sure about the sizing!! Every store I go into they tell me something different. I’m 5 foot 6 and about 63/64kg (140 pounds) so I’m towards the top end of the weight scale for the 149 board which says 40-70kg – but the next size up is the 154, would this be too long considering I’m 5 foot 6? I am basically intermediate, mainly doing blue runs with teeny bit of red, linking turns, but still falling often! I don’t plan to be in the park, but might like to try a few jumps when I improve. Mainly I’d just like to take it easy and enjoy going down the blue and red runs with ease.

So what do you think of that choice of board for me? 

Looking forward to getting lots of tips and tricks from all you more experienced boarders!

Cheers
Deb x


----------



## yoguis

Hey Deb!

I'm new too in Vancouver. And I'm also from Europe (in France).
So for the size of your board, I advise you to stay on 149. Why? Because it will be more manageable for you. You will not need more unless you decide to go in the snow.
Once, not that I do not like Rossignol, but I think there are more versatile boards for you, and best suited to your program, and especially to your evolution.
You've found a shop in Vancouver? Where it without indiscretion?
Is what you bought your boots? (Most important to me, compared to buying a board and bindings).
If you want, I can help in the selection of boards, especially since I work in the snowboard industry.
Contacting me message, and why not go riding or have a drink one day


----------



## Donutz

Hey Deb;

Where are you planning on riding? I'm asking because today's the last day of the Mount Seymour season's pass sale -- although as legallyillegal points out, they'll just go to a 40% off sale for the first part of October.

Grouse is way past their sale, and Cypress prices just suck all year. Whistler will make you grab your throat and fall to the ground.

Anyway, welcome to Vancouver.


----------



## DebRob

Hey, thanks for the heads up! I don't really have the money for a season pass right now. Going to just go where I feel like on the day I think and keep a look out for discount coupons and stuff. I hear Mount Baker just across the border is pretty good and cheap too so might check that out!

Do you have any thoughts on my board choice and sizing? I know there could be better brands but with the discount I can get it's prob worth it


----------



## DebRob

Hey
Thanks for your reply! I think the 149 looked about right for me too I was just worried about the weight thing! So how are you liking Vancouver and how long have you been here? I've been here since May and love it so far! So where do you work in the snowboarding industry? It's so bad I am already wishing the autumn away I want snow!!


----------



## DebRob

Hi Yoguis, what do you think of the Salomon Lotus Salomon Snowboards? Is this too much of a beginners board? It's super flexy i'm not sure if that's a good thing?


----------



## Donutz

DebRob said:


> Do you have any thoughts on my board choice and sizing? I know there could be better brands but with the discount I can get it's prob worth it


I'm 5'10" and 190 and I ride a 156. I might go to a 160 or so because I tend to sink in powder. Based on the chin-rule, the 149 should be good for you. If you do a lot of all-mountain or off-piste then go longer, otherwise I don't think there's any reason to.


----------



## PowderHunter

*Intro to me!*

Hi, my name is Lisa. I currently live in Calgary, AB previously I have lived in Ontario and British Columbia so I think I've seen some of the best snow in Canada. I started snowboarding about 10 years ago and for the first two years rode almost everyday. After moving to Calgary with University and work I struggled to find the time to get out to the hill so hopefully this forum will help me feel a little more connected to the snowboarding world and get the scoop on which hill has the best snow to make the most of the little time that I have to ride!


----------



## Donutz

PowderHunter said:


> Hi, my name is Lisa. I currently live in Calgary, AB


So you should be able to go to Lake Louise regularly (assuming transportation, money, time, etc). I've never been there but some people on this forum swear by it.


----------



## toquelove

*Helloooo*

Hey hey, my name is Amanda, currently living in Cranbrook BC, so I guess I would consider my home moutain Kimberly or Fernie. Been riding for 8 years and stil can't get enough of it !


----------



## TomMetters

Hi Everyone,

My name is Tom Metcalf and I'm from London, UK. There's not much snow round these parts, so I spend my winters in Europe on seasons in Austria or France. Right now, i can't wait for the winter to come round again!

I'm a big K2 snowboards fan.

See you around and check out my website in my signature if you're interested.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## wrathfuldeity

DebRob said:


> Hey
> Thanks for your reply! I think the 149 looked about right for me too I was just worried about the weight thing! So how are you liking Vancouver and how long have you been here? I've been here since May and love it so far! So where do you work in the snowboarding industry? It's so bad I am already wishing the autumn away I want snow!!


Just a point for around Baker, if it dumps, you can only do groomers on a short board, cause you will sink and swim; imo better with a longer board to take advantage of the off piste dumps, the disadvantage runs tend to be narrow and steeper than most other resorts so you get to develop some skills with a longer board. Otoh, if it is hard and glazed, which also happens...a longer board is shitae...so get both. Daughter is 5'4", 130, has a 144 for park, 149 for regular days and a 155 for poo.


----------



## Dano

PowderHunter said:


> Hi, my name is Lisa. I currently live in Calgary, AB previously I have lived in Ontario and British Columbia so I think I've seen some of the best snow in Canada. I started snowboarding about 10 years ago and for the first two years rode almost everyday. After moving to Calgary with University and work I struggled to find the time to get out to the hill so hopefully this forum will help me feel a little more connected to the snowboarding world and get the scoop on which hill has the best snow to make the most of the little time that I have to ride!


Calgary's got a sweet shred scene! You've got a coule local crews tearing up the streets, Burton Canadian Open is usually in Feb at the Olympic park pipe (one of the only 22' pipes in the country), and you're about 2 hours to the parking lot of Lake Louise, Sunshine, and Nakiska. I'd be there if my career wasn't in this shithole city (who am I kidding? I'd be in BC). Either way, welcome to the land of Dirty Oil and pickup trucks girl


----------



## abensie

*Noob*

HI my names Chris from Camden Town, London.

I have boarded the last two years and come to it very late, mostly because i was always too poor to have holidays before.

Now i am completely bitten byt the bug. Got three weeks booked for next year and need to buy my first board. Hoping you guys can give me some advice and tell me the best thread to post that question in. Hope that as I develop i can contribute something back in the future.


----------



## Stewy

hey guys my name is Chris here and I'm from winnipeg, manitoba

i been a boarder for some time now and im loving it every second of it i did live in lake louise for about an year now im thinking about moving back to the west but not sure where..


----------



## MrNikz

Hey fellow snowboarders 

My name is Nick I'm 17 and I'm from the wild wild Balkans (Sofia, Bulgaria) :laugh: So anyway I've been riding for 4 years mostly allmountain, powder, some jumps, boxes,etc. My plans this Winter are to start serious street and park riding. These days i'll be ordering a new jibb board and snowboots and stuff so i'm pretty sure that Winter 10/11 will be sick...lets just pray to the snow gods


----------



## louisep887

Hello !
I am also a new member. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guy !



_________________
Watch Life As We Know It Online Free


----------



## EagleTalons

Hello, my name is Wes and I am from Eastern Montana. I have only been to Red Lodge, Montana, but would like to proceed farther west into the mountains!


----------



## millight3

whats up. i live in chico, ca. ive been boarding up and down cali for the past 3 years. just lookin for some info and knowledgable people

thanks

-cmiller


----------



## nestan

*Rider from Kyrgyz Republic*

Hello,

My name is Azamat, I'm from Kyrgyzstan, like ride in the mountains area, freeride. I'm here to find any tourist for selling best tours in Central Asia.
And of course, I would like to meet more friends around the world.


----------



## Puggy

Hello,

My name is Andrew boarding in Ontario, Canada... Not really alot of big mountains available around here to shred. Got tired of my local hill a couple years ago so dropped boarding... Picked it back up this year with a new set up! Super stoked to get back out there, looking to do some road trips this year to Tremblant for sure then maybe Vermont on spring break. Can't wait to move out west after done doing my school!


----------



## JapanBigFoot

*Canadian Living in Japan*

Hey all,
I'm from Canada (Halifax) but I've been living in Japan for the last year and a bit. I started snowboarding last January and became obsessed. Never thought I would like it because I have always hated skiing. 

I also wakeboard in Canada.

I'm a giant. 6'2" tall and weighing in at anywhere between 195-200 lbs. My feet are size 13 in US/CDN size. 

I bought a '04 Rossignol Premier 163 with sick Samurai graphics before I knew that I should be riding a wide board. This thing has like a 24.something waist. I have horrible toe overhang.

Looking at buying the Bataleon Goliath 161W. I feel like I've read a LOT about this board on this forum so I think it's right for me. I REALLY want to try this TBT. Not very good at park or pipe. I just like going down the mountain and jumping little jumps, ollies, and simple ollie 180's (not really sure what to call that).

Anyway, nice to meet you. 

p.s. Japan is insanely awesome for snowboarding! The most powdery fresh snow you can find.

-JBF


----------



## oneshot

hello and welcome..
my name is Jonny i jumped on here 2 days ago.. i spend way to much work time on the internets but i'm getting paid right? its probably ok..
i live in Seattle, I like long walks on the beach, fluffy dogs and powder snow.. lots of powder snow.
been riding for ohh 10 or 20 yrs on 1 plank at least and now access all boarding via snowmobiles now with a killer fun crew from the northwest. we make tons of cheesy snow videos for fun and are always looking for more people to join the crew and contribute to fun making and adventuring.. hit me up for details or check out blog ling in the signature. we're trying to bring together a bunch of older dudes to start a viva la revolution! haha.. ok. well not really but we'd love to grow and get more people involved in old man backcountry snowy adventures.

this concludes my shameless internet whore'out


----------



## tAo77

Hey all. I'm old, but love to ride. Haven't been riding near long enough, as I'm from Minnesota and wasted way too many winters playing hockey...I know, I know, I'm sorry. 

Honestly this will be my 4th season riding and it is literally in my blood. Its all I think about... kinda sad really. Oh, c'mon I know you've all done it once or twice, you know driving in the car and gazing out at the landscape just imagining how you could shred all those hills, rails, parked cars... 

Anyway glad to have found this forum, there seems to be many addicted boarders like myself here. Hopefully I can contribute to the greater good too.


----------



## ChellePepper

Hi! I'm Michelle. Orginally from Alabama. Here looking for an instructor from Denver. The prices on the mountain are high for private lessons. Not sure if someone here would be intrested. Going to try to post in the "tip, tricks and instructors" section. Im having a difficult time, however.


----------



## riku_kiru

Hey I'm 16 and I used to live in Germany near Austria and went snowboarding a little in elementary school but wasn't very good. I moved to Upstate NY this summer and now I'm ready to pick it back up and hit the slopes this winter!


----------



## Aliaz

Hi everyone.

My name is Max and Im from Sweden. I do all my boarding in Austria though, not enough snow or mountains here in the south.

Been riding for 4 years, last year was my first with own setup as opposed to rental. Only a cheap board and binding though, spent most of the money on boots (my feet are very sensitive). New gear is on the way though


----------



## corymiller

Hey ya'll! I am a newbie here. I grew up wakeboarding in Tennessee but now that I live in Las Vegas I have decided to pick up snowboarding. How do you decide on a board size? I know how board sizes work in wakeboarding just not snowboarding. But anyways, name is Cory. 26 years old. Work for FedEx in Las vegas. Born n raised in TN. Also I am a grad student at UNLV. I've been snowboarding once and loved it

oh and I'm 6'4" and 290 lbs I know that will help me select a board size


----------



## UNDERGROUND6T9

Whats up im new to this forum. This will be my second season snowboarding, last season I rented a board or borrowed a friends board and bindings. Well I decided that this year I would buy new gear so I did, I bought a burton custom ics wide last years model got it for a good price. I also picked up some burton mission bindings and thirtytwo prospect boots to tie all together.

Im really excited about this year, altought im currently living in Washington state so I havn't been to any resorts here. I was living in salt lake city two years ago and I absolutely loved it out there. The canyons was my favorite resort.


----------



## tprior

What's up all? My name is Tim and I have been riding for 12 years now. Some years more than others. My kids are toddlers now, so they are of age to actually start taking lessons or shacking up for daycare, so hopefully this year I'll be riding a lot more. I am pretty new in the San Francisco Bay Area and trying to find some good spots fairly close by.


----------



## SimonB

Hi,

My name is Simon, I'm 31. Been snowboarding (and skateboarding) from about 9 to 20 years old. My 9yo son wanted to try last winter, so I got him a lesson and rental. Now buying him an equipment for this season and will start riding again with him. Can't wait!!!

Simon B.


----------



## bernersick

Hello,

Brian:
age 21
place Denver, CO
snowboard @ Winterpark/Copper
riding /w 151 Never Summer EVO with Flow NXT-AT-SE bindings


----------



## ATXshredder

Hi all,
I live in Texas (not much snow down here ), but my passion is snowboarding. I've been riding whenever I can for the last few years now, can't wait to go to Crested Butte and Monarch in January with my crew!


----------



## Death

Hi all,

My Name is Kyle, I have recently finished university where I didn't get to shred hardly at all (only on reading week) so I look forward to making some kind of a comeback this year and throw down some new tricks. I'll be upgrading my gear for this season and teaching snowboard lessons on weekends at my local hill (for the free membership). I have snowboarded for the past 12 seasons (this one will make it 13). Hope to see you guys around this forum, I used to be a different one in the past (it was good too) but it seems to have disappeared.


----------



## killclimbz

Hey Kyle. Former snowboard.com'r eh? You'll find a good amount of former members on this former. Welcome back.


----------



## rephreshed

killclimbz said:


> Hey Kyle. Former snowboard.com'r eh? You'll find a good amount of former members on this former. Welcome back.


former... hahaha!!! it's supposed to be forum. :laugh:


----------



## kayhan

hi everyone i'm kayhan from istanbul.i wanna become friend with riders from everywhere on the world.


----------



## herzogone

Hi all,
I'm Brian. I'm 34 years old and grew up in Rhode Island where I mostly did water-related sports (sailing, SCUBA, windsurfing, bit of surfing). Winter sailing used to keep me busy, but then I met my wife and moved to central Massachusetts which eliminated that. I started to dread the boredom of winter. Then last December my 9-year old son said he wanted to take snowboard lessons. I figured I might as well join him since it looked fun. We are both completely hooked.

We went at least once a week through last season, usually night at Wachusett (30 minutes from our house). We have season passes for this year and are jonesing for the start of the season. We plan to hit some bigger mountains on weekends when we can. The only other mountain we made it to last year was Crotched for Midnight Madness (until 3am!) I ride an older GNU Carbon High Beam 164, my son has a Head Transit Jr 128. We're both hoping to get better at all around riding and the park (the full extent of my current park experience is a 50/50 box grind :laugh: ). I still need to learn to ride switch, which seems to have come totally naturally to my son.

We'll likely be at Wachusett most Friday nights (4-10p), so if anyone in the area wants meet up even just to say "hi", that's great. Also, the rumor is that Killington is opening in a week or two, so we might head there on a weekend soon after they open. Anyhow, it's great to see such an active online community!


----------



## shifty00

kayhan said:


> hi everyone i'm kayhan from istanbul.i wanna become friend with riders from everywhere on the world.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeQ-wjDH4F4
 welcome


----------



## SnowKanin

Hey guys! My name is Case, I'm 23, and I live in the panhandle of Oklahoma, so its a decent 5-6 hour drive to anything worth boarding, that I know of. But my friends have been trying to get me to go the last couple of years, and it looks like I'll be able to go on my first trip this year. I'm stoked! I've subsequently been getting the basics together of base layer, jacket, pants, glvoes, goggles, helmet, crash pads and so on. Now I'm just stuck on deciding if I want to rent the first time, or possibly demo a board, since I'll probably have an easier time learning and more fun the 2nd and 3rd day of the trip if I have a decent board. And the idea of picking up a solid beginner board like a Sierra Crew/Reverse Crew has crossed my mind. I'm a fairly active person and love high octane activities. So I know this more than likely won't be a one time deal... 

Anywho, I'm glad to be here with such an experienced and educated community, and I look forward to getting into this sport!


----------



## rob1973

*hello*

Hi

Looking forward to another fun filled season in europe!!


----------



## Hidde

*Hi*

Hi there,

I am Hidde, just 15 years old and I'm from Holland.  

I haven't snowboarded jet, tho I did do skiing one year. Since skiing is quite lame I decided to go snowboarding this winter. I'll be in Austria for a week in December. I decided to register here to pick up some info, and read about it a bit. I also have a stupid question: How long does it take before one can, on a decent way, go off the mountain? I'll take lessons, and blue slopes are fine enough for the first time. I've read different things, variating from just 1 day to 3 days, but I don't know wich source should be trustable. Thought you guys would know?

Anyway, I also do other sports, Football, Windsurfing and Tennis. Windsurfing is not that often tho, as I do not have my own gear jet(I took lessons last year and this year for a week(every day) with some mates in the holidays) tho feeling how boards react might be a bit usefull when snowboarding.

Apart from sports, I have other interests aswel... I produce my own music, using the computer, some software and a basic homestudio. Right now I am working on what may be my first release... I also would like to pick up DJ'ing, but it's expensive...

Well my introduction turned out way too long as usual. Hope to enjoy my stay here anyway. 

Greets


----------



## SnowKanin

Sup Hidde! I would _kill_ to get to ride some of the places your going to get to, lol. The DJ'ing sounds pretty cool, good luck with that!

As far as your question about learning, most places here in the states I read about have half and full day lessons. From what I understand, thats usually enough time to give you the basics and allow you to go work on and hone your skills on your own, if you were'nt standing off to the side taking pics, picking your nose, etc..  I have also had several istructors tell me a good instructor should be able to give you a decent lesson in around an hour, possibly even less.

Good luck to you man! I'm a newb myself, and just got done purchasing my first board w/bindings. Hoping to hit the slopes for the first time this next month.

Stay safe out there...


----------



## Hidde

Hey,

Thanks for the answer man. I'll go check it out how it works out in my case. Hope to have some luck with the instructor aswel.

Well yeah Austria is quite nice indeed, lots of snow usually. Tho I don't know how it is for those hardcore- backcountry riders... I'll take some blue slopes first...  

I guess I'll start with a few days of lessons, I can always say I want more after those.
Nice that you bought a board  good luck to you aswel!


----------



## sebba

Hi,

I started snowboarding like 3 years ago..I am 14 years old. Before I did skiing.. but I like snowboarding much more! I am like a intermidate boarder now I would say, I hope I can improve a lot during next season. I live not too far to austria, so it is not that far to go for a ride. 
Greets


----------



## killclimbz

rephreshed said:


> former... hahaha!!! it's supposed to be forum. :laugh:


Thanks for correcting me. I neuver misspell anythung...


----------



## DoctorSasha

*Hi*

Hi there!

I'm Mike from Edmonton. Will be at marmot almost every day this year with my pals slaughterhouse and BellyButtonLint.

Lookin for hot snowboarder chicks to spend the rest of my life with lol.


----------



## rephreshed

killclimbz said:


> Thanks for correcting me. I neuver misspell anythung...


any time!


----------



## jonnybanz

im austin

im 15

this is my second season of boarding

born and live in minnesota!

goin to powder ridge all the time this year

peace out:thumbsup:


----------



## aperdue

Hi everyone,
My name is Adam. I am 30 years old from Texas, but plan to move to the Denver area in the next two years. We are going to be making 2 trips to the area this winter to check out the area and my wife and I are really excited to learn how to ski(her) and snowboard(me). We will be checking out both Colorado Springs and Boulder as potential places for us to move. Does anyone have any suggestions for places we can get lessons and ski/board?


----------



## SnowKanin

aperdue...

From what I'm hearing the place to go up in that area is Winter Park, and its affiliated resorts. Its about and hour and 40 from Boulder, and 2 1/2 hours from colorado springs. This is some of the best snowboarding/skiing in that part of the country, from what I hear. And they also have some nice deals on half or whole day lessons for beginners. Here's a link...

Winter Park Resort - Official Ski Resort Website - Winter Park, Colorado

Hope thats what you were looking for.


----------



## elchupa_nibre

Hey everybody,
My name's Ivan and I'm 22 from Mississauga Canada. I used to ride a lot when I lived in Calgary as a kid but it's been a good 8 years since then. I've been daydreaming about taking snowboarding back up for years but could never afford it until now.
There's a little ski hill right next to where I live so I'm psyched to go as much as possible this year and take trips to blue mountain and maybe kelowna in February.

This site is great and pretty much responsible for the essay I never finished this weekend

looking forward to get to know you all


----------



## Heckleberry

*Yeah y'all*

Hey I'm Ryan... Gettin' my stoke on for this season. If you ever need a PNW tour guide feel free to hit me up! I know my way around most of the resorts and even some of the backcountry not to mention a lot of the good watering holes


----------



## CoppellStereo

*New Rider/Member*

Hey guys I am a new rider/member. I just bought a board and I'm ready to ride! I just moved from Texas to Bismarck, ND where there is a hill with some runs a a couple of lifts, it should be the perfect place to learn! My background is in skiing. Also there is a smaller hill right out the front door of my house where people build jumps on, this should be fun!

Also, my main sport is bike trials, so hopefully this will help with the snowboard tricks


----------



## NinjaSteez

Alright so I didnt do this yet, thought I would. What up?! I've been shreddin since I 13, i'm 20 now and wouldnt ya know it. Im a park rat. I do ride pow when it snows though and I really want to get into the backcountry, I just dont have a sled and i'm way to lazy to hike. Shreddin is my main passion along with bmx, mx, and fishing. I ride Park City.


----------



## Johnathan32

Hi i'm Johnathan, i'm 23 years old and have been snowboarding simce i was 7..
I have been reading this forum for quite a while and sought i should join..
I ride everything, but i wan't to focus more on park riding this next season..

Peace.


----------



## Wrongday

Hi, 

Im Eric, im 24 and have been snowboarding since last winter. 
Im from Montréal, Qc. I have read a lot from here since i have interests in snowboard sport. Going to ride a lot more this winter.. just waiting for the snow 

See you around, 
sry for my english skills, it aint perfect.


----------



## duke

Hi!
I'm Duke. I've been snowboarding for 25 years, and own a snowboard/surf/skate shop in Costa Mesa/Newport Beach Ca. My whole family works here. I've got two sons, 24 and 21 years old who also ride. Even my dog comes to work every day! My business partner is my brother-in-law, and my wife works here on weekends and holidays, and all summer long. I think we have the biggest selection of snow-related products in the area. We own Surfside Sports.


----------



## Donutz

duke said:


> ... and own a snowboard/surf/skate shop ...


Hi, Duke, I'm your long-lost favorite nephew from [wherever you're from originally] and my birthday's coming up... :laugh:


----------



## Cosmicdirtbag

*ahhhhh...*

Cosmicdirtbag
New York
Good times


----------



## pmnsg

Hi there!

My name is Pedro and I am from Portugal. Unfortunately we only have a place to practice over here (Star Moutain) but we are 5 to 8 hours of some spanish "snow stations". I am looking forward to buy my first board, so I would look for some advice on another post 

Good rides,

Pedro


----------



## shifty00

I vote for him ^


----------



## sl33stak

Hey,

Jamie from Mid-Michigan. Been riding since 87? Started off w/ a Black Snow (don't ask), went to a Barfoot 151 Twintip, one of the first twin tip boards. Damn I'm old.

Anyways, I ride Bittersweet a LOT and am TRYIMG top get a crew to drive to upstate NY to maybe hit Gore Mountain this season.

Hit me up at sl33stak AT gmail.com if ya wannna ride.


----------



## nynco

Hello my name is Noah. I live out in Colorado. I have been snowboarding since 1989 or so. I use to be in the military so I was able to ride Europe for over half a decade. I also grew up on the East Coast so I grew up riding the great big blue sheet of ice called mountains there. I have seen many fads come and go in snowboarding. But I have to say I really like the camber options on boards today. I just wish the companies would still make more asymmetric side cuts like they did back in the early 90s. I currently ride last years 157 Burton Flying V. But this year plan to purchase a Never Summer Heritage. I don't really hit the park anymore. A dream day to me is a deep back country powder day. So many days in the winter you will find me hiking the Loveland pass with my dog running at my side as I descend.


----------



## GSXRBry

*New from PA*

Whats up everyone..new to forum but not to forums. 

Here's the info http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/32556-new-pa.html


----------



## lannalee802

Hello my name is Alanna. I live just outside of Burlington Vermont. I started snowboarding in 96'. This year I will be instructing (my second year) at Bolton Valley a small mountain that is close to home and affordable. During the winter months I also volunteer for the CHILL Program. If you are not familiar with this program please see my signature. If you have any questions feel free to ask.
Happy posting!


----------



## bug27

Hi There,

My name is Paul, I have been living/working overseas for over 10 years now, and in that time I have had the opportunity to travel to a few different Ski resorts.

These include, Banff – Canada, Flaine – France, Maria Alm, Achenkirch –Austria, Perisher Valley & Perisher Blue – Australia. 
Each time I travel to these places it’s with my wife and kids. As is often said, a family that plays together, stays together- corny and concerning I know, but true.

We are getting ready for next trip to France - Flaine again, as it's just so easy going , particularly with the family.

bug27
Hit the Piste


----------



## Low_Card

Hey bros! I'm Daniel. Call me Dan, Danny, Dano, whatever lol. I'm from Alaska, been snowboarding seriously about two years, but skated for like 6 so I'm not new to boards. Oh yeah, I'm 16. Ummm thats all I guess.


----------



## gamer565

Hows it going?

Names Alan, and all though I live in know where kansas for the past 2 years during christmas breaks ive been staying at a cousins and we would go snowboarding at chestnut mountain.
Ive finally bought me own board and hope to be doing this for a while.


----------



## YzPrincess146

Whats up! I started boarding last year in Ohio. I now live in Utah and am way pumped for all the snow that we have been getting!


----------



## Brian_Dupuis

*Ohio*

Hey everyone, new guy from new carlisle Ohio. Its about 20mins north of Dayton. Last season was my first season of snowboarding and I instantly fell in love with it. I took a group lesson when I first got their and boy did it help. I had to basically learn on ice, but you do what you gotta do. Im not the greatest, but I can get down the hill without falling now sometimes

I Just picked up a job at our local mountain (mad river mountain) in Zanesfield Oh. Im going to be a lift attendant so now I can be at the mountain more and learn some more skills. I currently rent my board because I have a kid on the way, and it's a little cheaper right now. But here soon im gonna be looking at buying a board on here thats 148 and a pair of size 9 boots.

If you ride their let me know. I'm looking for others to ride with.

Have a great season everyone


----------



## bulanda

Hey guys

I've been riding for 18 years now. Live in Poland but spend a lot of time snowboarding in the Alps.
Im really excited about this forum, because there's a lot of opinion about brands not so popular in EU, can say "exotic". I'm a exp. rider but I'm also a salesman, distributor, pressman, sometimes evan a coach etc. Snowboarding is my life 

Btw. we've very nice spring in the central Europe now ;(


----------



## p-hat in cincy

Hey all,
New to the forum, so just intoducing myself.

I've been snowboarding for about 4yrs after putting up the skis quite a few years ago. Wakeboarding got me craving staying sideways during the "offseason", so I tried snowboarding. Been in love with it ever since.

Earlier this year was my first trip out west (Aspen) and I was in awe. Heading to UT in March '11, so I'm ready to get this season rollin'!

Have a great season!

Paul


----------



## andrewboktor

Hi all,

I'm Andrew, I'm Egyptian .

I have been studying in Germany for the past 32 months, and thus had my first contact with snow (no snow in Egypt). You could say I have been snowboarding for 2 years since I started snowboarding in the end of 2008 season, but I've been on the slopes 4 times only. I got my own gear for 2010-11 season. Please check them out and leave your comments on the 2010-11 gear thread.

BTW, I study engineering.

Cheers!!


----------



## Mike_13

*New To Here*

Hey I'm 23, from Hamilton, Ontario... This is only my second season with my own board, looking forward to see what goes on on this forum! hope to find some good tips and good places to go shred


----------



## pjb00stin

hey,

im 20,first season that im buying gear. i went snowboarding a couple times last season using either rentals or my cousins board.this season im gathering things because i fell in love with snowboarding. im from carson,ca. in southern california..hopefully the forums can answer any of the newb questions i have! 

pj


----------



## boardaddicktd

Mike_13 said:


> Hey I'm 23, from Hamilton, Ontario... This is only my second season with my own board, looking forward to see what goes on on this forum! hope to find some good tips and good places to go shred


hey dude welcome. blue mtn is def the place to rock (well worth the drive for us michiganders)! went there last yr right before Christmas and it was awesum-they had about 10 fresh centimeters that day and the place wasn't busy at all! plan on doin the same this year! and hamilton/burlington area is ill as well!


----------



## ev13wt

Yo checking in from Germany. I ride in the Alps mostly, grew up in Calif and learned to ride there around Lake Tahoe.

Rock on.


----------



## Davor

Hy there, snowboarders..My name is Davor, I'm 19 years old..I'm from Zagreb, Croatia, Europe..I'm big fan of snowboarding, but unfortunately I don't know how to board, because equpment for snowboarding is very expensive over here. But, I'm trying to save some money so I could buy board and everything else ,and it's not that easy becuase I'm collage guy and an't save enough money..

so that is all from me for now..


----------



## sdsnowseeker

*hey there*

My names Tig Iam 20 and Iam from Michigan and have boarded all over the state i just moved to san Diego about 4 months ago and am wondering if anyone knows where the best mtns are out here... i like both backcountry and parks and am just looking to check out some new places


----------



## Airdiem124

What's up I'm Michael and I might be going snowboarding soon so I thought, why not join a forum to talk to some experts?


----------



## Elnett

Guys, my name is Tim and I'm from The Netherlands. No mountains in our flat country so mostly skiing in the French Alps (Les Trois Vallées, Portes du Soleil etc.). Around 6 years experience and just bought my new board (Nitro Pantera LX). Love it! 

Ain't very good Dutch snowboarding sites so I thought I could join you American fellows 

Cheers


----------



## Jpinhey

hello, my names jeremy. im 19 and i grew up and live in nova scotia, canada. I started snowboarding a few years ago but really got into it last winter. I'm hoping to really progress this year!


----------



## BHB

Hello I'm Eric from Portland, Oregon. I'm in my early 40's and have been snowboarding for 16 years and currently ride Timberline and Skibowl (Fusion Pass) on Mt. Hood in Oregon this season. I also have lodging in Government Camp on Mt Hood. 

I'm always looking for 40+ boarders to ride with! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jacko_390srock

*Hello*

Hi everyone. My names Devin. Im 20 years old. Ive been reading these forums for around a year or so now, but I never really got around to introductions. I live in eastern Iowa, have been since I was 14. Ive been riding since I was 16 and pretty much realized its what I want to do with my life. I basically love it more than anything else I can think of. I ride SkiSnowstar in Andelusia, Illinois; its a little country resort with a verticle probably no higher than 450 feet, but its home. Since I started riding Ive been buying every compilation I can find, whether its Mack Dawg, Abscinth, Thats It Thats All, More, or what have you, if its good snowboarding, I'll watch it. Especially Jeremy Jones, the All Mountain rider. He is seriously a badass, really look up to him; hes done so much for the sport its unbelievable. Currently I ride a 156 Rome Slash with 09' 390 bindings. Im attending Muscatine Community College currently, im majoring in Business, and plan to move out to Colorado or Utah and start my own Snowboard/Ski shop when I finish my Bachelors. I love 686 so if you notice any bias from me towards it thats why. I'll recommend 686 outerwear before basically any other brand. Also, I love Rome and have since I can remember first buying my board/bindings. They also make great boots too. But yeah, I also play table tennis, actually considering going Amateur in it. And I love writing reviews for gear and outerwear when I find the time. I plan on starting a Youtube Channel soon describing the basic essential purposes of specific types of jackets, pants, boots, boards, goggles, base layers, whatever it may be. I'll also go into detail about the differences and pros cons of specific types and differences between brands and their product quality. It will be up soon, after I finish a few videos I'll let you know the channel name. I like boardhouse, dogfunk, absolutesnow, and a few other channels, but for some reason it seems like its always really hard to find the shit I need, so Im creating my own. Anyways, thats the game.


----------



## heggathestrasni

*Mic check, mic check...*

Hello there... 
My name is Nedim, 29, and I'm coming from Tuzla, Bosnia and Herzegovina (for those who are not sure where my country is located, I think the best thing would be to say that it's close to Italy). I've been regular visitor to this awesome forum for some time but signed in for account only few days ago.

I was planing to try snowboarding out for like 5-6 years, but none of my close friends were interested in hitting the slopes with me... last season I finaly flipped off, talked to a friend that I knew had a lot of snowboarding experience and after she said she'll show me the basics, I bought all the equipement I needed (yeah it was silly, but I was able to get my hands on some decent new board and bindings that wasn't too expensive: 130$ for the board + 65$ for bindings)... 
Now I'm not sure it was the right move... I've heard people say no addiction is good thing :dunno: 

Damn, I've wasted at least 5 years of snowboarding... 



Setup:
Stuf Crusador 155
Crazy Creek D-Scent bindings
Crazy Creek A50 Boots


----------



## Redversusblue

Hola gents. Names Tyler, I'm 18, been snowboarding for 6 years, and i finally bought my first board this year. I live in Ohio, and do most of my boarding here at Mad River Mountain, though i've got some trips planned for Colorado and Quebec. My board is a 157 Ride Machete Wide with K2 Forumula bindings. I have yet to try her out though, but there's some snow expected here in the coming weeks, so with any luck we'll be out here boarding soon. Can't wait for this new season to start so me and my friends can get out and start filming. Most of the stuff we film is just messing around, something we think snowboarding is all about. For us it's a way to get in touch with nature, but also one of the best ways to hang out and spend our free time.


----------



## Muki

heggathestrasni said:


> Hello there...
> My name is Nedim, 29, and I'm coming from Tuzla, Bosnia and Herzegovina (for those who are not sure where my country is located, I think the best thing would be to say that it's close to Italy). I've been regular visitor to this awesome forum for some time but signed in for account only few days ago.
> 
> I was planing to try snowboarding out for like 5-6 years, but none of my close friends were interested in hitting the slopes with me... last season I finaly flipped off, talked to a friend that I knew had a lot of snowboarding experience and after she said she'll show me the basics, I bought all the equipement I needed (yeah it was silly, but I was able to get my hands on some decent new board and bindings that wasn't too expensive: 130$ for the board + 65$ for bindings)...
> Now I'm not sure it was the right move... I've heard people say no addiction is good thing :dunno:
> 
> Damn, I've wasted at least 5 years of snowboarding...
> 
> 
> 
> Setup:
> Stuf Crusador 155
> Crazy Creek D-Scent bindings
> Crazy Creek A50 Boots


Awesome!! A fellow Bosnian! :thumbsup: I have family in Tuzla, as well as Italy..Hahah we should shred next time I visit down there.


----------



## heggathestrasni

great, we will figure something out if you ever need some company on the slopes :thumbsup:



Muki said:


> Awesome!! A fellow Bosnian! :thumbsup: I have family in Tuzla, as well as Italy..Hahah we should shred next time I visit down there.


----------



## kramer2k

Hello from The Sunshine State. I grew up in Georgia, now live in Florida, and spent all the time in between in the southeast. After doing pretty everything possible on water, I decided it was time to give snowboarding a shot. I had always wanted to do it.

Finally took my first boarding trip to Tahoe last January and got hooked. I think Heavenly spoiled me. The place is HUGE. The east coast spots are going to be an interesting change I think. I'm looking to do a trip in December and another one out west in January.

I'm here to pick up tips, find some deals on gear, and read some stories.


----------



## Gibbarn

Greetings fellow snowboarders! My name is Emil and I live in Sweden. Im 19 years old and been snowboarding since I was like 12 or so. Although I only get to strap on my board and ride the hell out of a mountain about 2 weeks per year (yea, I live in the southern parts) it's definitly the two most exiting weeks of the year! We got a local "mountain" in my city, it's about 60m high and got the worst lift i've ever been transported by, but it's still worth it! 

Anyway, I have experiance from all big ski resorts in Sweden and even some from the alphs in Austria. Snowboarding is to me something godlike. I want to die on my snowboard, if I can still ride when im about a 100 years or so.

Thanks for an awesome forum!


----------



## Alex H.

I'm Alex, I'm 16, I love SnowBoarding, & also am a Freelance web designer, & own a Snowboarding community of my own. If you would like to know any more about it, Just send me a PM.


----------



## TexaSnowNone

My names Bryan Roschetzky , 25 years old, Live in Austin, Texas.

I actually grow up near sea level in Corpus Christi, TX where the first time I ever saw snow was on Xmas eve 2003. 18 years old before I ever saw snow. Ya. Sux. 

It's been a hard journey to get to the mountains and ever since i achieved my dream in 2008, climbed my first 14er and ever since then I couldn't get enough. I love it. I am Passionate about it. I've boarded, Loveland, Copper, Ski Santa fe, I actually enough riding the back country near Santa Fe when the powder is over 100" at base. Ya.


----------



## crankymule24

Yo yo yo...new to the forum. Been snowboarding for about 9 years now, but the last 4 years I was in college and only got to go a couple of times. Wasn't happy about that. But I graduated, and am looking to get back into snowboarding hard this year. Bought a season pass and plan on goin' at least twice a week.


----------



## labound

Hello guys. 

I am 24 years old. I was born and raised in Los Angeles. I would love to move out of here since I lived here all my life. I hate waking up early to go boarding but it is all worth it as soon as I hit the slopes. I wish I lived in a town nearby a mountain so that I can go every day. Actually I lie, I wouldnt go everyday since I would be dead tired. Anyways, nice to meet ya'll.


----------



## ptapia

Whats up everyone. I'm 26, I in the Southwest. I usually hit Angel Fire, and I love snowboarding.


----------



## mattkess

Hey, I'm matt, I'm a month away from being 18. I live in a small town called Princeton in West Virginia only about 35-40 minutes away from Winterplace where I'll be working this winter. 

I started snowboarding my Sophomore year of High School but I didn't get a chance to go last year all season long so I'll be starting out like a beginner again, so it looks like the snow and my ass are going to be best friends...again


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

welcome to the forum everyone


----------



## MistahTaki

Dey call me dirtdog, Im a dirty ridah. I just got out the pen & i board. I kill foo's for lookin at me rong. ya hear? ok. wut it do fellas.


----------



## JBuD21

what up, names Jared or JBuD.... 22 yrs old, have gone boarding about 5 times, and let me tell you its freaking awesome... cant wait to buy a board to call my own and push myself to my limits... see you guys on the slopes!


----------



## Habs514

Hey all! Former SB.com member now migrating here. Born in Bulgaria but I live in Montreal Canada and absolutely love the city for boarding. Every square meter of this city can be transformed into something awesome. Just got a good 20 cm's since yesterday so should be a good weekend on the slopes.


----------



## Stratula

*Introductions...*

Hello all!

I'm over in south central Germany, so the Alps (while a few hours away) are what I call home. I was also on SB colonies, and am happy to finally find a new page for snowboarders. I haven't been boarding in a few years, which is largely due to being a full-time online student, as well as having two little ones. But I'm hoping to get back on the slopes next season, when my son will be 5, and hopefully develop a lover for the sport, as I have over the past years.


----------



## volboy23

Hello all, new snowboarder here. I have been once before, but am excited to be getting into it this year. Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## samolo

From upstate NY!


----------



## LSchaeffer

Hey guys. I've been "snowboarding" since I was like.. 6, but I only actually started snowboarding last year. I used to ride those plastic ones from target. I guess it helped though, because I'm goofy, but they only come regular and I couldn't switch it because I didn't know how. So I'm not too bad at switch. :]


----------



## clo_iam

Hey all! Carlo from Los Angeles is here!


----------



## Polarcaps

Hey there, my name is Jon. I'm 19. I've been snowboarding for eight years (although mostly just a couple times a year). I am a bit of a computer nerd, so if anybody needs computer help, hit me up!

Preferred/160/Flying-V


----------



## gregc4

I started in 92'. Live in Connecticut and go 20+ times a year. I go to Mount Snow, Stratton, Sunapee, Bromley, Killington, and Okemo often. I ride a Burton Floater 163 that really needs to be replaced. Use Burton Co2 Bindings and I forget what boot but its decent. I'm 36 years old.


----------



## United

*It's all about the boards...*

I am truly excited to learn, share and participate in forum where it's all about the ride...on a snowboard that is. Started getting into riding boards in 1997 as wakeboards were up and coming. In 2001 I became a Team Rider for Cabrinha Kiteboarding, and just made it a mission to get on anything with a tip & a tail, and a heelside & toeside. So mainly kiteboards, wakeboards, and snowboards, with experimentation and basic riding of skateboards, surfboards and SUP (Stand Up Paddleboarding). Just last month learned for the first time how to drop in a bowl on a skateboard...gotta pay your dues on that one, but well worth the experience and cross training.

While I have been very active in kite and wake forums, I have committed to participating in forum in the other boardsports so I can learn more, and maybe even share some helpful advice. A big part of the motivation is to learn more so we can continue to tweak a new website I have been working on for over a year. It is somewhat a combination of Autotrader and Craigslist, only dedicated to boardsports. So it's a free site to buy and sell new and used gear. We have it set up with excellent tips that have to do with making good gear choices and understanding what the terms all mean. We are working hard to spread the word. It's called United Boardsports.


----------



## east coast snow

*Howdy*

Hi all. Been boarding off and on for about 15 years now. Started in college. Had a bad motorcycle accident, and got back into it hard last season. Actually i switched careers. Law Enforcement to teaching. This allowed me to become co-advisor of our schools ski/snowboarding club. Live in the mountains of Northcentral, PA.


----------



## ZOOM 3

Brandon - 25 - Lancaster, PA Going into year 4 so still learning. Taking a trip to Utah in a month which the excitement instigated signing up here on the forum


----------



## SLshredUT

*The Shred*

Hi All, I'm 25, SLC native, SLC resident. Home mountain is Brighton. Started shreddin about 8 years ago, but didn't _really_ start until about 4 years ago, when I could actually afford the passes and right gear instead of riding icy golf courses in jeans and sorels. Main focus is just to shred. I don't have an agenda on the mountain, just to have fun and enjoy the mountains.


----------



## QCrider

Hey everyone, I'm starting my 8th shredding season right now, and I'm from Quebec, Canada. So far we are getting a s*** tonne of snow so I'm stoked for this season !


----------



## stick

Whats up everybody!
My name is Maciej (its Polish). Im 26 live in NYC, been riding for a while now but not regularly and with big breaks in between so Im still pretty novice. However this season I decided to put some effort into it and I will be hitting the slopes and improving my skill every chance I get. Unfortunately the east coast isnt the best place to ride but non the less I will be determined to imrove my self. Ive already beeen lurking around and found some great info. Happy to be officialy part of the crew! Cherrs!!!


----------



## mrjimyjohn

*me*

ok so my names john i live in toronto canada (unfortunately its not the part of canada thats snowy and has igloos everywhere  lol im a pretty new rider i just started like 2 years ago but hopefully ill get beter at it this season!!!


----------



## surfinwind

*Newb*

Hey Everyone!

My name is Michael and I snowboarded about 3 times total so far over this and last years. Really like the sport and looking to get my own gear now  lol need help shopping too!

I'm from Chicago and been to Cascade, Granite Peak and Wilmot, all in the midwest here lol.

I'm about 177 pb weight, size 10/11 shoes ... so my choice of board so far is Flow Merc 163 wide. Is this the right board/size for me? What binding/boots would you recommend? 

Thanks so much


----------



## mpstek

Hello Everybody 

My name is also Michael and from the Chicago area. My home hills are also Cascade, Granite Peak and Wilmot. Getting most of my practice in at Wilmot. Started last year and hitting the blue and black runs this year.
Started with the Morrow Radium 163, Lamar MX25 Bindings and Head Classic Boots. Just Upgraded my boots to the K2 Maysis ! WooHoo ! Ride or K2 bindings are next. A second board sometime later. Love this sport, should have started 20 years ago. BTW I'm turning 50 this season. All you younger people try not to shredd over the the top of me and I'll try not to do the same K  LOL Boarding also with my son 17 and daughter 14.
Cheers


----------



## snowisgood

hey, i'm from cincinnati, ohio. i've been snowboarding at my local place for about 3 years. not many places to snowboard around here but i head up to indiana as much as i can, usually a few times a year as well as a PA trip once a year.


----------



## Texanshredder

Hey, whats up guys. I am 18 and live in texas, yet yearn for the slopes. I plan to go to college at Utah State this fall, 30 minutes from the slopes. As I am writing this, we are in Crested Butte for the week snow boarding. I have skied my whole life, but recently took up snow boarding. Tomorrow will be the 6th day to snow board in my lifetime. So far I have going from heel to toe pretty good, its just going strait that is the issue. Glad to be here yall!


----------



## uansari1

Hey guys, I'm from Ohio and have only tried snowboarding a few times... still a newb, but I'm planning on taking lessons this year to learn the ropes.


----------



## PanHandler

Sup guys! My names Chris, im 24, and i live in the North Idaho Panhandle (hence the username)

Im a semi-new snowboarder. Ive been skateboarding and surfing my whole life. i moved to idaho from southern california when i was 22 and had to find something to do during the winter, and im pretty much falling in love with snowboarding. So much so that i plan to move closer to the mountain for easier access. I currently only live like an hour from the mountain, but i want to be close enough to wake up and get some fresh runs before work.

Anyone else from the north idaho area can get in touch with me! im always looking to meet new people to ride with. I mostly ride schweitzer and, rarely, silver mountain.


----------



## Soul06

Wassup all.

New to this. Only been boarding twice in my life. First time I went my cousin and I took the 45 minute lesson taught by some teen and spent the rest of the day taking some spectacular wash outs. Went again last March, watched a 3 minute youtube video and by the end of the day i was making my way down intermediate trails. I was kinda shaky on those trails and fell a bit but I made it through pretty well. Funny how that little video taught me better then that $60 lesson.
Anyhow I'm a Queens, NY native. 32 years old. Snowboarding is my new winter fun. Spring through late Fall I am a diehard, coked up Paintball addict (10 yrs now).
Looking forward to really getting to snowboard as much as possbile this season


----------



## PanHandler

im also a huge paintball player (7 years played nppl) you should visit the snoboard thread on pbnation if you dont already.


----------



## Soul06

As long as I've been on pbn I wasn't even aware it was there. I'm gonna do that though.


----------



## LanaLou212

*New to Snowboarding*

I am a 31 year old from Plano, TX - recently relocated to Long Island NY. I have been skiing since I was 5 in New Mexico and Colorado... and I am about to try snowboarding for the first time on Dec. 28th. 

I am 6' tall and weigh a lot - so, I ended up deciding to buy my own equipment instead of rent. I have a Never Summer Legacy 174 and Flux DS45 bindings. I just want to be able to cruise down groomed trails and I don't really have much of an interest in doing much else. It would be nice to get good enough to ride with my brother who is normally at Big Sky in Montana and really good.

Cheers!


----------



## Nefarious

*Picking up the pace*

Yo! I'm a 25 year old boarder from Minnesnowta. After a 4 year absence from the slopes, I decided to go full tilt back into the shred game. I skateboarded for years, but never very seriously. Slowly getting my gear back together and trying to get back into the swing of things.

I figured out, the hard way, that I need some work. Went out a few weeks back and tried to hit a pretty steep bank. Ended up with 5-6 feet of air. Epic face-plant ensued. Ended up hurting my wrist, back, neck, and knee. Almost back to full strength and pumped to get my new board in the mail in a few days.

I also want to say, after spending 20+ hours reading on these forums, that this is excellent source of knowledge for people who are trying to get back into the modern swing of things. I went through all 58 pages of the "face mask" thread and I don't regret a minute of it. A large majority of the people here are intelligent and proper when describing and comparing. ANd without this hands on knowledge, I would have made some serious gear mistakes. \m/


----------



## snowgirl92495

I'm a 15 year snowboarder from the Chicago area. I've been snowboarding for the last 4 years, but I'm still a beginner. :/ That's pretty much all you need to know about me.


----------



## NYCboarder12

I'm 30 year old boarder currently living in NYC. I've been boarding off and on since I was 12 but I haven't made many trips over the last 5 years. Recently, I've started to get back into it... So far this site has proved an invaluable source of information - thanks.

Hope to see some of you guys out there on the mountain.


----------



## nscullion001

Hi,
I'm a 27 year old Irish guy living in Stockholm, Sweden. I moved to Sweden just over a year ago and took up snowboarding with some friends in work and after the first 10 minutes I was addicted. 

It's now my favourite passtime in Sweden (joint favourite alongside entertaining these INCREDIBLY hot Swedish girls!!) and I hope to get out as many times as possible this winter.

This site is terrific for a newbie like me researching equipment etc as I want to buy my own stuff soon and have limited to zero knowledge! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Muki

I want pics of hot Swedish girls. :thumbsup:


----------



## nscullion001

haha, the pics can be arranged.

By the way, there is nothing more hot than seeing a group of 3 or 4 really hot Swedish girls out snowboarding at a resort. I have to hold myself back from proposing to every single one of them!!! haha.


----------



## Gman86

Hi,

I am new to this forum and signed up looking to find some peeps to ride with in my area.
I am 24, and have been ridin for a long time. I ride an 09 nitro prolight 157.5 with burton cartel loback bindings. I live in Guelph, Ontario...in canada. And i have a pass to blue mountain, and im always down to ride If anyone is interested in gettin to know me on the site then we can chill on the hill....


----------



## Lyliani

hi 

New to the forum, and to snowboarding! (hi Yota91! thanks for telling me about this sweet forum!)

I live in PDX and looking for advice/suggestions for beginners. Is there a beginner friendly venue for me to take a private lesson at? 

I was at Meadows last weekend, talk about awesome powder. Thank God for it too because all I did was fall ha ha! I want to get back to Meadows, but I would like to learn at a more beginner oriented environment / terrain 

Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## Imzy

Hello

I am 20 years old, born and live in Kitchener, ON. Have also lived in England for a while where the snow is crappy and the dry ski slopes are even crappier 

I have been snowboarding on and off for a while and I'm about an intermediate-ish level.

Also looking for snowboard buddies living in the Kitchener area to go boarding with and whatnot but need to hook myself up with my own gear lol. Can't be using rentals anymore. PM me if u wanna start a little K/W snowboard group or something.


----------



## Snowchick13

Hey, Colorado girl here. I am 18, I skied for most of my life but I made the switch to snowboarding, which was a very good choice. I am attending college in PA and I am down to ride in either state with any fun people!


----------



## Koofy Smacker

Hey guys/gals. 18 yr old guy from Pa here. I ride mostly Blue mtn and Bear Creek. I also go to college at Penn State Main, so I will ride Tussey Mtn soon. Cool site, its good to know people love snowboarding as much as I do. 

Edit: Snowchick where do you go to school at?


----------



## Bonburner

*What's Up*

Hows it going guys,

I'm 20 years old from southern california.
I've been to Tahoe, Big Bear (Snow Summit & Bear), Mt High, Mt Baldy, and June Mt.
Usually go snowboarding 2 or more trips a year of usually 3 days average.

Currently attending UCSB as a Chemistry major - 3rd year.

I'd say I'm an intermediate level snowboarder.


----------



## SpicyMac

Damn...after reading the past few intros, I feel like an old man!

39 years old, living in Kodiak, Alaska. Active duty Coast Guard, so I move around every 2-4 years.

The first and last time I snowboarded was in 1991, here on Kodiak. I x-country ski as well.

Just picked up a used board/bindings for dirt cheap, even though it's a little small for me. Looking for some used boots, size 13...suggestions?

Spicy


----------



## Empty V

Hey everyone I'm 30 and live in so-cal. The first time I snowboarded was way back in '93 then really got into it in '98. I was going up to Big Bear and Mt. High about 3x a week until about 2001 which was the last time I hit it up. So I've got a trip I'm planning to Mammoth in February and I'm ready to get back into it. I've got a really old setup and will need new gear so I'll be posting in those forums soon. Thanks for all of the great info!


----------



## nimbin

Hi, guys.
Japanese Aussie living in Germany at the mo. 
Have been lurking in the past and decided to join in.
Had some good tips from you guys so I want to offer mine, too.
Would be a different perspective and I hope you find it refreshing...
I like all(big) mountain freeriding.


----------



## rusty2010

*whats up my name is ryan*

hi everyone im just starting back in to snowboarding havent done it in a few years im from the london area of ontario and just looking for ppl around to go boarding and that with and chat too


----------



## that1guy

What's up. I am Jay. I am new to your forum. I love to snowboard and have been riding for about 3 years. I would call myself upper intermediate in skill, but I am probably the fastest mofo on pow.

I am married and have 2 kids. My son lives with my wife and I (Xander and Holly). Xander is 5 and is on a board this year (finally) he didn't like skiing the last 2 years but loves to ride his board. We live in downtown Seattle and have season passes to Crystal Mt. I am looking forward to bullshitting with you guy's n gal's on here!!


Gonna rest up now, we had a hard day of riding on hardpack and ice all day.


----------



## IBZ

*I love winter.*

Hows it going guys/gals,

26 Y/O from NorCal.
I go to Tahoe (Northstar, Sierra, Heavenly), Boreal and Sugar Bowl.
I go snowboarding about 10x a year or when my schedule permits. I usually go snowboarding during the holidays when I'm on leave.

1st LT, US ARMY. Graduated from UCDavis.

I'm an intermediate level snowboarder. This is my 7th season.


----------



## MistahTaki

welcome to the forum.


----------



## RocktimusPrime

24-year-old from Northern Va. Mainly snowboard on slopes in Va., Pa., and N.Y.

This is my second season as an avid snowboarder (when I was younger I'd do it on family vacations, but not as a full-time hobby). Started out with freeriding, but now I'm exploring freestyle riding.

Already hit up Liberty Mountain and Wintergreen this season. Planning on some trips in Central NY to Toggenburg, Song and Labrador when the fiancee (also an avid snowboarder) is back at school next semester.

Simply put, after years of being frustrated with rental boards and not really going often, I fell in love with the sport after I bought my first board and started going often. Now I'm just trying to get better each day I go out and learn as much as I can. Seems like this is an awesome place to do all that.


----------



## Bcool312

Hey. 34, old schooler from downtown Chicago here.

Started on a 1988 Sims 163 with all sorts of fluorescent colors back in the day. Complete with Sorel boots. 

Worked at a SMALL Midwestern ski area through high school and continued riding through college. Vacations to Banff, Innsbruck and Zermatt among the highlights.

Then a drunken smoky haze for 10 years. And now I'm back.


----------



## The Last Laugh

What's up folks! New to the forums but 7 year snowboarder. I reside in the Bay Area and am blessed to shred the Lake Tahoe area. I'm an intermediate to advanced boarder. I love bombing the grooms, cutting through trees, shredding through pow, to smashing the park...I love it all!


----------



## MoSteel

Hey whats up ladies and gents. My name is Lucas. I started snowboarding a few years ago when my parents bought me a starter board. (It was plastic and rubber.. meh) Anyway I quickly fell in love with boarding and borrrowed, "stole", my friend's board and rode for a year. Then school and job got rough but now im trying to get back at it by buying myself a new board. Hope to see you all around!


----------



## brandonC

*Sick new web page that lets you compare snowboards-http://snowboard.findthebest.com/*

Check out this comparison of 2011 snowboards, you can view all new boards and filter to find the right one for you.Best Snowboards. Compare, reviews & ratings.


----------



## snowleopard

hey guys i am emery , 28 years old .I am from calgary alberta . love snowboarding .i started few years back and trying to improve myself and go on double d's great tips in this forum love it.


----------



## SirDude

*Homeless in the US*

Hello or Ni hao! 

Quick bio on me... I'm a 41 year old male, who's currently homeless and living out of my truck while going back to college. 

I'm getting ready to move to Guangzhou, China (mid 2011) to study Int'l Business, but first I need to repair all the bodily damage I have done to myself from enjoying sports or activities like Hiking, Mtn. Biking, Rock Climbing, and SCUBA Diving to name a few. 

Other then that, not much else to say beside I came here to find some information and maybe a home for some of my vintage (?) gear. 

Have a great day! 

SirDude


----------



## abadidol

Hey, been posting... never introduced. 

I'm Mike, 26 yrs young, from upstate NY, currently living/working in Long Island, planning on moving back upstate. 

19 Years on the slopes, 16 boarding 13 skiing (20-55 days a year). Worked as a Demo Tech/Shop Tech at Windham for 6 years growing up and 1 year at Wachusett during college. Currently a Civil/Environmental Engineer.

Ridden all over the east coast, mostly ride upstate NY and VT.


----------



## LG_FUAD

Hey I'm Kevin, from Spokane, WA.
i've been boarding for 5 years + or -.
i just got a brand new burton board which i'm stoked for.
anyway, thanks for having me.


----------



## Kauila

Hi everyone,
Longtime visitor, new member to the forum.
Third season snowboarding. I ride in the Tahoe area with my two boys ages 9 and 12. Former skier. 
I will be 43 years old next month. 
Happy to be here on the forum.

Kauila
'11 Arbor Cadence 147/'09 Ride VXn/'08 Burton Emerald


----------



## spartanshredder

*Portland Newbie*

Hi All,

Just started riding after 30 years skiing... looking forward to meeting some other local newbies!

jim


----------



## damo_51

Hey Guys

Im Damien 18 yr old from NSW Australia

Ive been boarding for 2 years and absolutly love it

I use to work for Perisher in Australia but now work for the KTM Racing Team here in Australia

I will be coming to park city from the 29th of Jan till the 4th of Feb so if anyone is around there let me know


----------



## Boiler12

Hey everybody my names Mike I am 20 years old and am from Indiana/Illinois. I can't say I have been snowboarding for any amount of time its been pretty on and off since around 5th grade and I havn't gone more than twice a year really so I am basically new to the sport.

I am hoping to get into the sport soon and am planning on getting myself some gear very soon for a day trip and then also a spring break trip.

Looking forward to talking with you all!


----------



## sidey

Hi from the UK. My name's Simon, my folks first put me on skis at the age of 3, first time snowboarding was on a Rossignol hard boot setup when i was 12 (16 years ago!) and i haven't looked back.

Manage to get a couple of week in per year, I'm a pretty solid all mountain rider, looking to work on my spins and buttering as much as possible. Currently riding an 07/08 Custom, Salomon Pledge and brand spanking Rome 390 bosses which i can't wait to use in anger!

Seems there's a wealth of knowledge on here, look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## IceColdSnow

*Hello people!*

My name is Matthew, 26years old. I live in Oregon, not too close to the mountains yet, but not too far away to make a round trip in a day to Hood. My home town mountain is in Flagstaff Arizona; AZ Snowbowl where I grew up riding most of my life, and worked for a pass for a few seasons.

I've been riding since age 7 skiing prior to that. Started out ona burton Hoogar Boogar with hard boots. My favorite type of riding is powder lines, tree riding, backcountry, pillows. Flying strait down grooms with out turning, tucking for speed, and watching the ground disapear only to meet a smooth landing. I like a good transition here and there, but i've two knee surgeries. Just now realizing I'm healed enough to really get back to riding. Still taking it easy on jumps. 

Here for some advice... To wear or to not wear a knee brace for snowboarding. Its been about 6+ years since my last surgery. I Mtn bike, skateboard just fine with no brace, have been using a Townsend brace for a while now for snowboarding only. I recently got a new Orthopedic Dr, and was given the green light to ride with out the brace, but I don't know about that. Seems sketchy to me. Looking for second opinions. 

Been up once this year, had an awesome time. I've got a fever and there's only one way to cool it...


----------



## Ritsuke

Hi all,

My name is Ritsuke and I'm new to snowboarding (only 3 weeks experience) so decided to join here to look up some information about gear, technique and other things.

Have fun!


----------



## irissx

Hey everyone, my names Amber and I just started snowboarding not too long ago. I just came back from a snowboarding trip in Southern California, and fell inlove with it. I joined here to talk to other snowboarders and hopefully learn some tips about riding and the gear also. I was looking for tips on how to ride switch and came across this web forum. Glad I found it!


----------



## PAboarder

Hey everyone, My name's Mike and on my first snowboarding trip I managed to catch an edge and fall, braking my wrist. On a bunny hill of all things. I was at Ski Round Top here in PA which seems to be a decent place but not great from what I've read. Enough of me and my misfortunes, though.


----------



## mesa50w

*hello all*

Hey everyone I'm Michael 36 years old been sonowboarding since I was 16---first board was a barfoot with no edges lol. Craig Kelly is my hero, Grew up in WV riding snowshoe, Worked and lived in Mammath when I was 24 for a season. Just bought a burton flying V and mission est's. I'm a chef in charleston sc also skate and road race a 04 subaru STi 

Going up to whistler in 2 weeks! always wanted to go there since I was a wee little lad


----------



## Elarsix

*Greetings!*

Hello Everyone,

I'm new here, looking to talk with fellow snowboarders! I started a website that helps skiers and riders find powder and the best lift ticket prices. You can check it out at WheresThePow.com. I'd love feedback if you have any ideas, issues, etc. Let me know what new features you'd like to see, etc. I've only added MA, NH, VT, ME, CA, CO, AK, and AZ. I should have the rest of North America online sometime this week... Hoping to expand to other continents shorty afterwards. I'm also hoping to feature lift ticket deals, but we'll see if that happens this year. Send me a message if I'm missing your region, and I'll prioritize the grueling data entry process.

Anyways, my wife and I go snowboarding at various mountains in New England, we just got 18 inches on snow last week, so I'm dying to get out to the mountains!

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## LuckyRVA

Hi everyone, I found this website about a week ago and have been browsing it since then. I decided to join up today after snowboarding for the first time yesterday (Elk Mountain, PA). I have fallen in love with this sport. Like several people have said I wish I tried this sport years ago (31 now). Even before I found this forum I accidently stumbled on SnowWolf's awesome instructional videos and have to say these video made my day so much easier. 
I arrived at the resort around 9:45am, bought my lift ticket and signed up for the 12noon beginner's class. However, by 11am I was already linking my turns so I decided to get a refund on the classes. By 2pm I was riding the blue trails. I took quite a few hard spills and am sore as hell today but I love it.


----------



## sabatoa

Funny, I was looking at videos on youtube the other day and I saw the Snow Wolf Productions videos too but I found this place just by googling snowboard forums.

Anyways, I'm new. This is my first winter learning to snowboard. I started out in December with lessons at a nearby ski lodge and I've been practicing at sledding hills near my house. Yesterday I made my second trip to the ski hill and ran the green course for the first time. I can get down the hill fine but holy man I need to work on my carving because I was going down that hill like Clark Griswold on Lampoon's Christmas vacation...


Anyways, I'm 33 and live in Michigan. I'm lucky to have a lot of snowboard resorts around. I'm going to keep practicing. I love it so far and want to get good at this. I wish I would have discovered it 15 years ago...


----------



## Focker562

Whats up everyone, my name is Reid and im a 26 year-old newbie. Im from Long Beach, CA, and I have been snowboarding for about a year now. My girlfriend took me up to Bear Mountain snowboarding for the first time last January after I met her, and I was hooked. I was tow-side and carving by the end of the first run down one of the easy slopes up there. Now, I have a full setup: A K2 Turbodream board and bindings, and Ride boots. I love this sport and have gone 2 times already this season. Anyways, stoked to discover this forum site, and look forward to learning lots more and meeting everyone on here.

Cheers,

-Reid


----------



## jackkelly94

Hey Everyone I'm Jack from Australia, I love to snowboard whenever I can (which isn't too much) Went to Silver Star Canada BC for fifteen days these holidays, great resort.


----------



## quantum

Hey Everyone,

Another beginner over here. Just started learning this season and I have to saw I am hooked. Been up twice already and I'm going up this weekend. I've always been interested in boarding, but until recently never had an opportunity to try it. I'm from the bay area so there are a lot of options, but I've only tried Mt Rose so far. Does anyone have any tips for a starter? So far my 2 biggest challenges are getting up onto my board while strapped in coming to a smooth stop. Call me a noob or whatever you want, we all gotta start somewhere!


----------



## sabatoa

quantum said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So far my 2 biggest challenges are getting up onto my board while strapped in...



I can't get up from my ass onto my feet with my board but I flip onto my front side and have no problem getting up from there. Have you tried it that way?


----------



## MrOverkill

Hey folks, I'm a new snowboarder, haven't been able to get on the hills as much as I'd like. My first ski trip two years ago I caught an edge and got my first concussion. I've had one more since then, but not nearly as bad as the first. I'm not much of one for tricks, but I like cruising and generally steady runs. Looking to get my first board sometime, but I will have boarded for 3 years before I have the chance


----------



## striker14588

Brand new snowboarder here, 22 years old and can't get enough. Got my season pass and have been falling on my ass trying to progress all the time. Great times.


----------



## Elpickle123

Im James,

Im 13 and I love snowboarding I am a New Zealander.


----------



## WhistlerBound

Welcome to the forum James (and the other recent posters here). It's only a few months before us Southern Hemisphere snowboarders get to have our go.

Where do you normally ride?


----------



## Nsane1

First time boarder, lifetime addict.

What's up, 28 yoa dude from Western KY. Just got back from Paoli Peaks in Paoli, IN and I am now in love. 

Your board selection guide is amazing. Thank you very much. 

Hope to get my own equipment and a season pass up there. It's the closest park to me and its 3 hours away but well worth the drive. Can't wait to read all the info on this site.


----------



## quantum

sabatoa said:


> I can't get up from my ass onto my feet with my board but I flip onto my front side and have no problem getting up from there. Have you tried it that way?


I just got back from a trip up. I spent a while working on popping up, i think i got it down now. Thanks though. next step...learning how to stop without ending up on my hands or on my end.


----------



## Kim123

*New Boarder*

Hey every1

I am relatively new to boarding (well properly anyway) first learnt in NZ about 12 years ago but completely forgot everything so started up again a few months ago - cant get enough of it!!!

Tho i think my knees and wrists would have something to say about it lol

Happy boarding everyone


----------



## 155STi

Whats up guys. My name is Dan, I'm 20. Just started snowboarding like 3 weeks ago. Went up to the mountain only twice though. I have been skateboarding for about 7 years so the transition into snowboarding wasn't so hard.

Right now I'm using my friends Skate Banana with some ride bindings. I hope to get my own board next year. Looks like snowboarding is definitely going to break the bank...
I plan on getting a roof rack for my 2004 STi too, since my board doesn't fit in my car. Always thought Subarus looked good with roof racks. Now I have an excuse to get one. haha.


----------



## onji

Hey folks. Just started snowboarding this season. I'm an Australian living in Japan.

We took a trip up to Niseko for about a week, and I spent last weekend in Gunma. I'm completely addicted to the sport and it's all I can think about. Hopefully I'll get my own gear this year.


----------



## itsabeta

Hello all. 

I'm from the DC area. Just went snowboarding again for the first time in about 6 years last week. Mostly stayed on the bunny hills back then, but am now looking to expand my horizons to bigger and better hills!  I've lurked a little around here the past few days while I've been researching boards and it seems like a nice place. 

Cheers.


----------



## Cobra

itsabeta said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I'm from the DC area. Just went snowboarding again for the first time in about 6 years last week. Mostly stayed on the bunny hills back then, but am now looking to expand my horizons to bigger and better hills!  I've lurked a little around here the past few days while I've been researching boards and it seems like a nice place.
> 
> Cheers.


Check the mid-atlantic thread under regional board. I'm going to Blue knob with some friends on sunday if you want to join us.


----------



## Meatball707

*1st Post*

I kept ending up on this site after searching google for answers so I decided to join I also enjoy long walks on the beach, and candle lit dinners, oh yeah, I started snowboarding a lot 3 seasons ago and haven't stopped since


----------



## MistahTaki

onji said:


> Hey folks. Just started snowboarding this season. I'm an Australian living in Japan.
> 
> We took a trip up to Niseko for about a week, and I spent last weekend in Gunma. I'm completely addicted to the sport and it's all I can think about. Hopefully I'll get my own gear this year.


welcome to the addiction. we have all the fix you need.


----------



## Outxider

Excellent forum and i have already found lots of useful info on upcoming replacement gear. This will be my 6th consecutive season snowboarding. Bay Area native and I'm no pro but can shred the mountain pretty well...jumps not so much. Looking forward in learning more and maybe one day provide some tips and pointers.


----------



## CaliMade

Whats up guys!? Stoked to be able to post. Stoked on snowboarding. Mt. High, Sothern California is my local mountain but I try to get to any other mountain i can. Hoping to get to UT and maybe CO this year. Already hit Mammoth after the 15ft dump. 

Love the site there is always new info on here about something i don't know enough about.


----------



## abngirly

*here I go...*

Hey everyone! Finally getting around to introducing myself - I just started boarding this season and I'm completely addicted. My only regret is not having started sooner!

I was in Aspen (Snowmass) over Christmas/New Years' for about 10 days and am planning trips up to Killington, VT in Feb and Tahoe in March. I've been using Blue Mountain in PA to hone my skills in the mean time 

Totally dig this forum and have already gotten a lot of helpful information, looking forward to getting to know some of you!

Cheers,

RH


----------



## looboo

*Woot!!*

I am addicted to snowboarding. I found myself constantly reading information about the sport in my spare time, anything from info on techniques to waxing. Google kept leading me here, and I soon realized this place well... rocks.

I consider myself an intermediate snowboarder, but I hope to become advanced soon. I live in the lower mainland in BC where prices are inflated as hell. Nevertheless, snowboarding is more than worth it!


----------



## WMM

I am 16 and am a intermediate rider and live in Colorado. I got several resorts very often including: Keystone, Breckenridge & A-Bason. 

I've been trying to find a new board thats why I joined.


----------



## athompson4

Whats up guys?! Im new to the threads, I must say that this forum is legit. I have been looking all over the internet for snowboarding forums and i only kept finding skiing forums haha. Im glad I found on. Anyways, my name is Austin Thompson, Im from Richmond VA, and go to school at Liberty university which is home of the only snowflex in the US. 

I have a few questions about the forums:
What is the whole credits thing? I tried researching them and found nothing? 
Also what are the perks of becoming a lifetime member?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Karasene

Welcome people!

I've learned the credits thing is an old system that doesnt apply anymore.. use to be the more frequent of a member you were with consistant postings the more credits you'd have to cash in and earn rewards? or something rather. The longer the time between posting your credits get docked.. the sooner the more they boost. BUT it doesn't really matter

And I'm not one.. but I believe the biggest perk of being a lifetime member is less advertisements.


Alright back to X-Games. Peace.


----------



## 2007PaHoe

I just started snowboarding this year after a 15 year hiatus from skiing. I'm already hooked and keep coming back to this forum for tips and pointers. Hoping to hone my skills this year on the local mountains and maybe make some trips next year. Looking forward to learning from the rest of the more seasoned riders on here.


----------



## george_4116

First Post!

I am from Guatemala. I live in Rock Hill, SC. My home mountain is Appalachian Ski Resort...I began riding in Winter Park, Colorado, but I've learned to love East Coast cr&%$. Im interested in learning more about board maintenance and tuning.

I look forward to learning and sharing with all here...

G


----------



## helbnd

First post? Sure, why not.. Hey I'm Ben, hailing from Auckland NZ. Been lurking here for a while now soaking up as much info as possible. I'd certainly describe myself as beginner level, having snowboarded a handful of times, always on rental equipment. Decided this year I'd actually get into it properly and make more of an effort to get to the snow (you can NEVER have too many expensive hobbies).

I'll be rockin a Bataleon Hero 153 with Ride Contraband bindings and Burton Moto boots, setting it all up this week and then hitting my local "slope" :laugh: as much as possible

Heading to Queenstown for 10 days this season so will be getting as much practise as I can in before then 

Now back to perusing pictures and stories of poeple whos ability far exceeds my own lol


----------



## tdn

Whats up all?

I'm 25 years old, hailing from Lowell MA


----------



## Inky

*Hello!*

Hey I'm Soren from North Island of New Zealand which is the southern hemisphere's equivalent of the east coast(Australia is Texas)My home mountain is Turoa and I usually get 20-30 days, wish I could get more.

I'm 14 years old which I'm pretty sure automatically makes me a douchebag, I first went snowboarding 4 years ago. I ride an Omatic Extr Eco with 390s and hails.
I've lurked here forever and just decided to join.


----------



## kenkai

hello! from Canada


----------



## oefdevilvet

*What up*

My name is Colin, I'm 22, this is my 15th year snowboarding. I live in Green Bay, WI, but I spent the last 3 years stationed in Italy with the US army. Been all over the place on a board, be more than happy to answer anyone's questions.

peace


----------



## nsa335i

hey all, my name is nurrani, 26 and started snowboarding this season. I live in NYC and i try this season i've been trying to perfect the art evertime i go. i've been looking on this site for pointers so it's been a great help. i dont have any snowboarding friends so its been a great learning tool. thanks


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll

Whats up Forum peeps..Im a old man,And I love Snowboarding.I wont get into how old I am,But I will say my 1st board was a Mogul Monster!The only problem is until this year I havnt rode a snowboard since.Anyways greetings and dont mind me if I ask typical nub questions..


----------



## ald3n3

Aldene 25 yrs from MD

Second season snowboarding

I ride a 55 2009 Burton Supermodel with C02 bindings and recently bought a 48 2011 Capita Stairmaster... saving for a pair of Rome 390's


----------



## zaskar23

Hi all
My name is Jason, 37yrs young.Love to snowboard, my fav mountain is Mary Jane but frequent winter park and copper a lot too. I am in Colorado Springs and if anyone in the area wants to hookup some time to ride give me a holla.


----------



## chowder

hi..mike here from vegas.. 4th season and my goal this season is to learn how to ride switch..

this hobby is expensive!


----------



## biffed_it

Hello all! New guy from Michigan. Went snowboarding for the first time about a week ago and am hooked! It was the most fun I have ever had (and most of it was spent rolling down the slope). I can"t wait to go out again and improve. I"ve been skiing a few times before but this is a whole other animal! Been lurking around and reading as much as I can about snowboarding but thought it time to join in.


----------



## ThizzFace5150

*Hello*

My name is Brett, I'm 34 years old from Phoenix, AZ. This will only be my 4th season snowboarding. I tried it once and fell in love with it. The next season I bought my own board w/errythang. I've only been to one resort and that's Sunrise Ski Park. Most people don't like it b/c it's owned by the White Mountain Apache's. Btw those Apache's are my cousins. Got a lot of family out there. Unfortunately none of them snowboard anymore. I'm looking to meet some chill folks up there. I was out there on SuperBowl weekend, and it was nice. Packed powder and temp in the mid-upper 30's. I planned on heading back up there this weekend, and to my surprise I see that there is snow in the forecast from Wednesday to Sunday. I also found out today that I get that following Monday off. Three day weekend on the slopes. I'm jus looking to hang out with some cool people. I probably won't have any trouble finding people by themselves either. Lots of day trippers up there. It's real laid back. Hope to see lots of people out there.


----------



## Morrow

Hey,

I'm 14 years old and started snowboarding 2 years ago.
I picked my name cause that was my first board ever (I bought it on Sunday), I decided to buy a snowboard because the rentals just suck.
Setup:
Morrow Clutch 2010
Burton Freestyle Boots and Bindings.

I can do some tricks, and every kind of terrain (Black Diamonds, Glades, etc.)
I go to Greek Peak near Cortland, NY. Takes about 1hr 30min to get there.

So, hey.


----------



## [fly]

Heyo, I'm from Michigan...I saw another new guy from Michigan a few posts up. I bought an old Burton Air in amazing shape a few weeks back, slapped some new Rome bindings on it, and am currently learning the basics!

Anyway, I'm pretty good friends with boarderaholic, and was actually wearing a shirt she mailed me today :cheeky4:

I'm looking forward to learning a lot here (and actually, I already have) and hopefully becoming a competent snowboarder in the process!


----------



## CKilger12

HOLA!!!...New guy from Buffalo, NY. I tried snowboarding about 2 years ago and fell a lot. My 3rd run down I tore my MCL in one of my knees. Got back into it this year and although the first time back out was a bit nerve racking I had a blast and cant wait to steadily improve my skills and enjoy it for years to come along with my wife who loves it too


----------



## Cebulski

*Suup!*

hey just joined here, if you guys could help me out and lik this vid on facebook thatd be awesome! Login | Facebook


----------



## Rhondas

*Hello*

Hi, I've been reading this forum, it's really great. I'm Rhonda, 48 years old. From Missouri. My son got me into snowboarding. I had issues with shoes and board size at my class at Snow creek. I did an epic fail, but still loved snowboarding.I bought my 20 year old, and I equipment, and he's practically mastered all of the hills. He's been skate boarding for years....I'd not buy him a snowboard cause of the initial cost....(That's an odd statement, cause skateboards, shoes, etc, runs up kind of high too.) 

So, he's doing great, me, I'm better now that my board and shoes fit me. I got nervous at the lift ride during the class, and though about it too much. But not now, I've practiced. One thing is, snowboarding has brought to me a level of physical fitness I had not had for a while. I like snowboarding. We are at the end of th3e season. Hopefully I can maintain the fitness level throughout the off season....and talk my son into buying a season pass, cause shelling out $40.00 each week is getting expensive.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Welcome everyone, hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## LineDawg

Whats up all. A 36 year old broke down Journeyman Lineman with a Titanium leg. Actually I still have my leg it just has rods from the hip to knee and knee to ankle. My 20's where hell on me. I don't let it stop me though. Well, i guess thats not all true. It does keep me out of the park. Not out of the steep and deep though. I'm currently rocking a Venture Storm (solid)165 w/ 26cm waist and Head PX-10 bindings. If you take I-70 to ride then I'm sure we will run into each other at some point in time.


----------



## Donutz

Rhondas said:


> ...and talk my son into buying a season pass, cause shelling out $40.00 each week is getting expensive.


Definitely get the season's pass. If you don't have to worry about whether it's worth paying the $40 for a few hours here and there, you'll actually go up more often. Unless you're 5 hours away or something.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

LineDawg said:


> Whats up all. A 36 year old broke down Journeyman Lineman with a Titanium leg. Actually I still have my leg it just has rods from the hip to knee and knee to ankle. My 20's where hell on me. I don't let it stop me though. Well, i guess thats not all true. It does keep me out of the park. Not out of the steep and deep though. I'm currently rocking a Venture Storm (solid)165 w/ 26cm waist and Head PX-10 bindings. If you take I-70 to ride then I'm sure we will run into each other at some point in time.


Welcome to the forum. Im jealous of your board. I love my Euphoria for tight east coast woods though.


----------



## lacklusterskill

Hello everyone, I just picked up the sport last year with my girlfriend. It's been pretty tough to get out this year due to a new job this year. I hope to find a lot of great advice that will help me progress as much as I can on the days when i do make it out to the mountain.


----------



## Frostee

*Greetings from the left coast!*

Hey everybody, new member here from California. My first snowboarding excursion was several years ago, but I haven't been serious about it 'til this season, so I'm pretty much still a beginner, although I'm hoping to be an intermediate level rider within the next month. I just purchased a Ride Machete to replace my cheap Lamar Mission board from a few years ago, which I think is kinda a POS. I'm hoping the Machete will greatly improve my riding experience. It gets rave reviews so I don't think I'll be disappointed. I'll find out tomorrow when I return to the mountain. Anyway, this is my first post but I've already learned A LOT by reading through the forums (Snowolf's advice especially which helped me really get the hang of linking my turns) and I hope I'll be able to pass on some knowledge myself and learn even more. I have many hobbies but snowboarding is definitely one of my biggest passions so I'm glad I found this site. See ya all around!


----------



## claus

What's up all!? 21 from PA been creeping around the forums for awhile now decided to finally start posting. Love to snowboard get out at least once a week. Mainly I hit up Blue Mtn in Pa but saving up some $ to broaden my horizons in different area's of the world. Currently riding a 160 Burton Balance w/ 2011 Union Bindings mostly stick to the mountain but if I feel the urge I'll try and get a line or two in at the park. If anyone is interested in boarding together shoot me a PM always down to meet new people. Happy boarding all!


----------



## 509-pow

*north west*

whats up everyone. just joinded and so far loving the site. so about me i snowboard up at Bluewood and Whitepass in washington where i live. im 20 6 foot 3 and 280 pounds. iv seen alot of topics about fat people not being able to snowbaord or they gotta get like spelical board and stuff. i got my stuff at big 5. my board is a 156 mission six wrecker, with matching bindings. i love snowboarind mostly powder and tree runs, but i do hit the park but im still not that good to do tricks. been snowboarding for the last 2 years. other hobbies are basketball and car. any one else in washington let me know what places you like because iv only been to two so far.


----------



## KeystoneRider

I live in Colorado and from my name I snowbaord Keystone. Ilive about 2 hours away from Keystone but i still try to make it once everyweek. I'm trying to make it Tuesday and im pumped.


----------



## lownrangr

KeystoneRider said:


> I live in Colorado and from my name I snowbaord Keystone. Ilive about 2 hours away from Keystone but i still try to make it once everyweek. I'm trying to make it Tuesday and im pumped.


funny, i'm in town from detroit and tomorrow i'll be at copper (and maybe keystone at night) and winter park on wednesday. Let me know if you're going to be at keystone tuesday.


----------



## KeystoneRider

lownrangr said:


> funny, i'm in town from detroit and tomorrow i'll be at copper (and maybe keystone at night) and winter park on wednesday. Let me know if you're going to be at keystone tuesday.


Yea I'm going to be there but I'll there during the day and be leaving around 4pm. I'm so getting ready to go that I'm getting excited just thinking about it.


----------



## yojimbo

*konichiwa, snow forum nation!*

Hi! This is Jacob from Gunma Japan. I'm 5'10'' 150 and ride a 152 "THM Team" snowboard and brand-less bindings that a friend gave me for free. This is my first season, but i've hit the mountain about 30 times.

I like powder, jibbing around, and hitting the small park features. I want to learn how to perfect my butters, presses and ground tricks, since that's the style around here, and it looks sick. I also want to progress to styled medium jumps as I love that feeling of fresh mountain air. Any board/bindings suggestions are welcome as i'll probably upgrade in the off-season 

My home snowparks are Kawaba and Norn, but I'm always down to check out new resorts in Gunma, so holler at me if you're in my neighborhood.


----------



## MistahTaki

welcome to the forum. im curious if you're in Japan why is your english so good? or are you a foreigner?


----------



## yojimbo

*konichiwa, snow forum nation!*

 I probably should have mentioned... I'm from Los Angeles, and I moved to Japan in July '10 for a job as an english teacher. Before December I'd never seen snow.

Also, forgot to mention...the equipment here is really expensive, so I'll be buying a new board back in LA when i visit home... does anyone know the best way to travel internationally with a snowboard/bindings?


----------



## Jeb

*Checking in from Cambridge, MA*

Hey,

I'm a Maine native living in Boston/Cambridge (MA). I've gotten back into riding after five years of skiing and I'm addicted. The only reason I stopped in the first place was because I blew up my shoulder snowboarding in '06 (a year of surgery and PT). I've been three times this season (all in the last month) and it's coming back quickly. I'm planning on visiting my sis and cousins in Breckenridge in late March. Can't wait.

My gear: Arbor Mystic 158, Drake Matrix bindings, Nidecker boots. I wasn't sure how I was going to like getting back on a board, so I picked up this inexpensive package at a local shop for $300 total. It's all in nearly-new shape and I love all of it. The Arbor is forgiving, the bindings are fine and the bots (I'd never heard of Nidecker before) are ridiculously comfy. All this stuff had hardly ever been used, so I think i got a good deal.

Anyway, thanks for having me. See you out there.


----------



## Vanhornsby

I'm new to snowboarding and I'm hooked. I live just north of New Orleans, so I unfortunately don't have the luxury of going very often. Recently learned to ride on our first trip to Whistler. Started of skiing, but twisted my knees in the powder several times. So I switched to boarding, and I'm not looking back. Already thinking about our trip to Whistler next year.


----------



## bocapita11

*Hi*

my name is Stefan and i am from Austria (Vienna). i am 6'0 and 180. i ride a 158 Capita Indoor Survival FK 2009/2010 just a little detuned), Rome 390 Bindings 2010/2011 and 32 Lashed boots 2008/2009.
Living in Austria means you've got to do some Wintersport. This season was a short one for me. Just went boarding for two weeks because my knee sucks again, but winter also wasnt that great this year. Mostly i ride Park and Powder (of course). Glad to be part of these forum. So have fun go snowboarding!!!!


----------



## _boman

*Checking in from Canaduh!*

Yo, what's up dudes!! This is Jakob from Toronto, Ontario, Canada saying hello! 

Snowboardingforum.com is truly a great place!! I've been lurking all season and finally signed up for an account! Excited to contribute to the 
already incredible resource!


----------



## MistahTaki

yojimbo said:


> I probably should have mentioned... I'm from Los Angeles, and I moved to Japan in July '10 for a job as an english teacher. Before December I'd never seen snow.
> 
> Also, forgot to mention...the equipment here is really expensive, so I'll be buying a new board back in LA when i visit home... does anyone know the best way to travel internationally with a snowboard/bindings?


English teacher huh? Recently I have been thinking about moving to Japan to become one also but I don't think i have to confidence to do so haha. Do you speak any japanese?

Also for traveling interenationally with gear you would definitely need a board bag with padding. Sending it would be wayy too expensive.


----------



## BoredPanda

New boarder this year, from Arizona, so def not much snow. However, I love it, and hope i can travel around to become a stronger rider.


----------



## yojimbo

*Konichiwa (for the last time)*

Sorry to use this forum for conversation... but, mr. taki, you should definitely take the leap. & to answer your question, having the language down is really helpful with employability, but not totally necessary. 

For snow, Japan is a powder dream, and depending on your location a cheap and ideal place to ply your shred. I pay only 15,000 Yen for a season pass at my local park. Thats about 180 dollars!!! Equipment, as I said, is crazy 'spensive tho.


----------



## lownrangr

KeystoneRider said:


> Yea I'm going to be there but I'll there during the day and be leaving around 4pm. I'm so getting ready to go that I'm getting excited just thinking about it.


ahh, i didn't make it there anyway, i hung out at copper. But i will be at keystone wednesday night since i already have my lift ticket!


----------



## MariaSnow

Hi, my name is Maria. I'm from Argentina. I snowboard so thanks for having this forum and posting the tutorial videos!


----------



## Weapons

Hello folks!

My name is Magne, and I'm an Norwegian thats been snowboarding for about 15 or 16 years. I'm 27 years old now, and live in Bergen, Norway, wich is also my place of birth. A beautiful place!

I hope to be active on this forum in the time to come. I've had a few seasons now with almost no snowboarding due to other interests and a whole lot of working, but now I'm back on track with snowboarding and I'm going to continue with that till i get old and die (on the mountain, hopefully).. I sold my old board (Ride Timeless) and boaught a Burton Custom with Burton Cartel Est bindings and the Ruler boots. I love the bindings and the boots, but mabye I'll get a new board for next season. We'll see.. I love both riding in powder and in the parks, and it all depends on the conditions on the mountain. New and fresh snow is better than anything! 

One of the reasons I'm here is just to get some input from people outside Norway. Snowboarding is a fairly big sport over here (but skiing has taken more over the last few years), and as you know everybody here is born with skies on their feet (its kind of a saying over here. Just imagine how painful it would be to give birth to a baby with skies on his legs). I was born with a snowboard on my feet. Even though I've been skiing also, it's nothing compared to snowboard.


These are the places I've been snowboarding trough my youth (see links below). As a teenager we all had season tickets at Voss, but later I've been trying to variate it a little bit more, going to many different places each season. But Voss is still my home when it comes to snowboarding. Love it there! Eikedalen also can be decent. All of them are located about 1,5 - 2 hours from Bergen.

Voss: http://www.vossresort.no/english
Eikedalen: http://www.eikedalen.no/
Mykdalen: http://www.vossfjellandsby.no/en/page3.html


Aaaand I'm here to practise my english! So have a nice day motherfuckers, and I'll see you on the (message) board!


----------



## agginaton

*Just saying hi*

Hello everyone and I don't know why I didn't find this forum earlier in my snowboarding life... Hopefully I can pick up new tricks and tips and maybe gain new snowboarding buddies. Take cares!


----------



## Tigersnooze

What's up everyone. I'm 22 years old and have been snowboarding for about 11 years now. I grew up in New Hampshire and study EE in Boston...needless to say, I ride the ice coast but I've made a couple trips to mountains out west (Breck CO, Vail CO, and Bear Mountain CA). I guess my "home" mountain would be Loon, which is about 1.5 hours from home and 2 hours from school. 

That's it for me...take it easy!


----------



## ManaKnight

Hey everyone. 

To keep this short, I always enjoyed watching snowboarding and playing snowboarding games for many years, but lived far away from the slopes (along with not having much money). Once I moved out to the Mid-Atlantic Region and had friends that were into snowboarding (along with a job that pays), I decided to finally try it late last year. Lets just say I'm completely hooked and snowboarding has become my favorite thing to do. Got my own board/bindings/boots and upgraded all my winter gear. I mostly stick to Liberty/Whitetail/Roundtop since I'm an MD resident, but plan to travel out more.

As for how I snowboard, first time I went down the bunny hill falling a few times, but the day I went I was having perfect runs, so I've upgraded to steeper slopes. Still not going down the deepest slopes yet, but I'm making progress. My only issues are I need to get better at turning (being more consistent with it and having better flow going heel side and toe side) and stopping (I usually fall when stopping).


----------



## nihilight

*bet you didn't expect that...*

I'm 22 years old and I'm from Israel.
I have "3 Seasons" of experience, which really comes down to about 21 days. 

I've got my own equipment which is:
Burton Deuce (Wide) 159cm
Burton Mission Bindings
and some Northwave boots, which I can't remember their name.

Yea. I know you guys hate Burton


----------



## cmubennett

*Whats up everybody*

Hey everyone I have been creeping on here for a while and finally decided to make an account! lol 

My names Chris and I just started snowboarding this season. I only got out about 6 times and since Michigan's weather isn't exactly snowboarding freindly out season is already over  but anyway I hope to learn all I can from everyone on here and start the count down to next season


----------



## lownrangr

cmubennett said:


> Hey everyone I have been creeping on here for a while and finally decided to make an account! lol
> 
> My names Chris and I just started snowboarding this season. I only got out about 6 times and since Michigan's weather isn't exactly snowboarding freindly out season is already over  but anyway I hope to learn all I can from everyone on here and start the count down to next season


where in michigan do you ride?


----------



## cmubennett

lownrangr said:


> where in michigan do you ride?


Pretty much at mt.holly, I made it to boyne once this year that was pretty awesome. what about you?


----------



## lownrangr

cmubennett said:


> Pretty much at mt.holly, I made it to boyne once this year that was pretty awesome. what about you?


i like mt holly. I only rode once in michigan this year and that was at alpine, the rest of the season i rode in colorado. I got rolling in the sport last year and hit up mt brighton, mt holly, and pine knob a bunch of times. I kinda wanted to go up to boyne or nubs this year, but it's not going to happen.


----------



## cmubennett

lownrangr said:


> i like mt holly. I only rode once in michigan this year and that was at alpine, the rest of the season i rode in colorado. I got rolling in the sport last year and hit up mt brighton, mt holly, and pine knob a bunch of times. I kinda wanted to go up to boyne or nubs this year, but it's not going to happen.


Yea this season is pretty much over here, unless wants to get out one last time but oh well. Is Colorado awesome? I'm going there in may for vacation. Pretty sure I want to live there


----------



## lownrangr

cmubennett said:


> Yea this season is pretty much over here, unless wants to get out one last time but oh well. Is Colorado awesome? I'm going there in may for vacation. Pretty sure I want to live there


lol snowboarding in colorado was the greatest thing I've ever done. Period. Yes I'd like to live there too, in fact i'm keeping an eye out for winter jobs at the resorts for next season.


----------



## Sarcasticzombie

hey there everyone! Just joined, and looking for more friends who board (obviously this was a good place right?) after living in colorado my entire life, finally took up boarding this season, and i can't get enough of it! i'm jenn, 25, live in denver. getting an epic pass for next season for sure!!


----------



## cmubennett

lownrangr said:


> lol snowboarding in colorado was the greatest thing I've ever done. Period. Yes I'd like to live there too, in fact i'm keeping an eye out for winter jobs at the resorts for next season.


I'm jealous. im hoping to get out there next season and never come back lol


----------



## NYCSnowboarder

*Hey everybody*

I am from New York but I have been boarding up in Canada and Lake Placid. I started boarding when I was young but only went a handful of times but this past season I went pretty much every Wednesday and Friday. I usually boarded at Brimacombe but I am heading to Western next year so I'm going to be a regular at Boler now I think.


----------



## Ocho

*Hello*

I found this site and forum while doing research for my new set up and have enjoyed learning from what others have posted and shared.

I am a girl from the east coast. Started snowboarding in 1993 and rode every season for about six seasons. Just got back into it last year, had to seriously retire/upgrade my old gear (circa mid-90's)...and vowed to never let a season go by without getting out there at least once! 

So, thank you for having me and thanks to admin for creating this site.


----------



## fatbob

Hi I'm a moderator on a UK based forum and picked up on this site when I was looking for reviews of the Never Summer Proto (there are some very knowledgable people on this site).

I'm an instructor at an Indoor slope and have a BASI level 2 qualification.


----------



## sirhc.yaj

*well my name is sirhc..*

From NYC and I'm scratching my head and wondering how I went from joking about going snowboarding to a full and complete setup and an addiction to boarding videos, forms and monitoring weather conditions on my ski report app... I'm I alone here?


----------



## lownrangr

sirhc.yaj said:


> From NYC and I'm scratching my head and wondering how I went from joking about going snowboarding to a full and complete setup and an addiction to boarding videos, forms and monitoring weather conditions on my ski report app... I'm I alone here?


haha, you are not alone.


----------



## Sarcasticzombie

lownrangr said:


> haha, you are not alone.


your definitely not alone.....last september i was like eff the snow eff the cold, i'm never going up to ski or board....yea i own my own setup now....and its a slight addiction. i told my boss today we didn't need to be open cause it was a powder day, yet she didn't agree....


----------



## sirhc.yaj

Sarcasticzombie said:


> your definitely not alone.....last september i was like eff the snow eff the cold, i'm never going up to ski or board....yea i own my own setup now....and its a slight addiction. i told my boss today we didn't need to be open cause it was a powder day, yet she didn't agree....


lol @ slight, I knew I passed slight when I found myself checking the weather conditions in Chile and I live in NY..


----------



## Sarcasticzombie

sirhc.yaj said:


> lol @ slight, I knew I passed slight when I found myself checking the weather conditions in Chile and I live in NY..


yea....slight....thats a joke at best,esp living here in colorado. shit,my 5 year plan is heliboarding.....
i tend to pick expensive hobbies/addictions.....snowboarding, soon to be snapon tools.....the debt im gonna be in scares me, lol. hello paychecks going to snapon!


----------



## sirhc.yaj

Sarcasticzombie said:


> yea....slight....thats a joke at best,esp living here in colorado. shit,my 5 year plan is heliboarding.....
> i tend to pick expensive hobbies/addictions.....snowboarding, soon to be snapon tools.....the debt im gonna be in scares me, lol. hello paychecks going to snapon!


lol ya you've got your work cut out. Heliboarding as in "heyyyyyy come back I change my mine, wait for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## Sarcasticzombie

sirhc.yaj said:


> lol ya you've got your work cut out. Heliboarding as in "heyyyyyy come back I change my mine, wait for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


haha yea im sure, but by then i'll obviously be like the next gretchen bleiler right?? lol.


----------



## Argo

She snowboards? Thought she was a model....


----------



## splagman

*Hello*

Hi everyone,

Figured I've been lurking on the site long enough -- LOTS of really great information here. 

I'm an old veteran skier (42) that is very new to snowboarding -- just started about 3 weeks ago, and I've been up 4 times now. I'm totally hooked! (already have all my own gear and a season pass for the rest of this year and next @ 49 Degrees North).

Back to wishing I was on the slopes today


----------



## Soul06

Sarcasticzombie said:


> yea....slight....thats a joke at best,esp living here in colorado. shit,my 5 year plan is heliboarding.....
> i tend to pick expensive hobbies/addictions.....snowboarding, soon to be snapon tools.....the debt im gonna be in scares me, lol. hello paychecks going to snapon!


Compared to what I spend in and for paintballing, snowboarding is nothing. And I know what yall mean about getting addicted fast. I am new and want/wish I could go every week. Only been to Vermont 3 times this year and already have the trail maps for like 20 places throughout the US downloaded into my phone. Sitting here at the end of the season making plans for next season lol


----------



## sirhc.yaj

Soul06 said:


> Compared to what I spend in and for paintballing, snowboarding is nothing. And I know what yall mean about getting addicted fast. I am new and want/wish I could go every week. Only been to Vermont 3 times this year and already have the trail maps for like 20 places throughout the US downloaded into my phone. Sitting here at the end of the season making plans for next season lol


Me too, I know which greens I'll hit in Chile, Chile! dude I don't even have a passport...


----------



## realchaos1

Hi I'm Eddi,

I'm 23, grew up in the pacific northwest in the Bellingham area. This is my second season of snowboarding, first time season pass holder up at Mt. Baker. I've progressed a lot this year and intend on riding through spring even after the lifts have stopped. I joined this forum to research what people are doing back country and figure out peoples opinion on snowshoes v.s. splits in certain conditions. Hope to meet some locals on here, also I'd love to ride Chile some day!


----------



## Jibtah

Hi my name is Kevin, you may know me as Blind Kink my account got wrecked, if someone (administrator) could resend my info that would be swell or just meld the accounts, if not that's fine, I'll see you guys next season.


----------



## Soul06

sirhc.yaj said:


> Me too, I know which greens I'll hit in Chile, Chile! dude I don't even have a passport...


Don't feel bad. I work for an airline. have been for the past 7 years almost. Have the ability to fly virtually anywhere and STILL dragging my feet to get my passport. SMH *face palm*


----------



## Special--k

*new*

Hey all,
New guy here for Quebec, Canada.

Whats up?


----------



## hogwild

*New here ( Surfer from Hawaii)*

Hi all just wanted to do a small intro.
Born raised on Oahu. Started surfing 9 yrs old till about I was 36yrs young. Now I'm 53 gonna try snow boarding. I know one thing falling on my butt on snow is gonna gonna soft as falling on water. Hope I can get some tips from the experts here.


----------



## Donutz

hogwild said:


> Hi all just wanted to do a small intro.
> Born raised on Oahu. Started surfing 9 yrs old till about I was 36yrs young. Now I'm 53 gonna try snow boarding. I know one thing falling on my butt on snow is *not* gonna soft as falling on water. Hope I can get some tips from the experts here.


Fixed that for ya.

Unless you surf on frozen lakes... 

And there are quite a few late bloomers on this forum. 50's the new 30!


----------



## hogwild

COOL:}Thanks


----------



## w00zup!?

sup all?
my name is Neil, from Tel Aviv, Israel. sadly that means i only get 10 snowboard days a year tops :/


----------



## Greg Currie

hey whats up guys my names Greg, i live in newfoundland, canada so i get to snowboard quite a bit


----------



## kittyripper

*long time browser, first time member*

hello my name is viv...and i'm an addict. when i'm not out on the snow i'm thinking about being out on the snow. in fact, i'm thinking about doing it right now. 

anyway, just wanted to say hey and give love to the awesome members/creators of this forum. i learn alot from reading some of the threads...thanks! xo


----------



## Sudden_Death

Hi, I'm from Ottawa.Been riding 22 years now.Mostly just free ride and cruising.Nice to find somewhere to talk about it.


----------



## blazinden

Hi my name is Dennis
Im 27 and from Northeast Pa. This is my first year snowboarding, I used to ski but my friends got me out on a snowboard this season and its addicting. I have only been out about 7 times this year but that because I broke my collar bone a couple days after Christmas which was my second day out snowboarding. Thats what i get for trying to more than I should my second time out and Bear Creek but I fell on a nice patch of ice right on the tip of the shoulder. I gave it two months and went back out with the sling on and took it easy and tried not to fall to much. 
I usually ride at Blue Mountain, Bear Creek, Big Boulder/Jack Frost and Camel Back.


----------



## StormRider

Hi, I'm Kal from NJ. I'm 40. I'm a skier.

My daughter, 12, also a skier, decided it was time for us to try snowboarding.

So we took a short lesson last Sunday. It didn't help much. But we worked at it all day.

By the end of the day we were able to link turns (heel and toe) all the way down the bunny hill without falling once! 

We've been sore all week, but we're headed back to the hill tomorrow. Any advice?


----------



## sirhc.yaj

StormRider said:


> Hi, I'm Kal from NJ. I'm 40. I'm a skier.
> 
> My daughter, 12, also a skier, decided it was time for us to try snowboarding.
> 
> So we took a short lesson last Sunday. It didn't help much. But we worked at it all day.
> 
> By the end of the day we were able to link turns (heel and toe) all the way down the bunny hill without falling once!
> 
> We've been sore all week, but we're headed back to the hill tomorrow. Any advice?


That's great for you guys! Stick with it and it will stick with you. Just be careful snowboarding has a weird way of sucking the life out of you, leaving you sick at night with bloodshot eyes researching every forum, board manufacturing company and mountain trails, not to mention monitoring weather conditions.... If you let it....


----------



## lownrangr

sirhc.yaj said:


> That's great for you guys! Stick with it and it will stick with you. Just be careful snowboarding has a weird way of sucking the life out of you, leaving sick at night with bloodshot eyes researching every forum, board manufacturing company and mountain trails, not to mention monitoring weather conditions.... If you let it....


...and flying across the country multiple times a season in search of better snow and better terrain...yeah, it'll get ya. lol


----------



## sirhc.yaj

lownrangr said:


> ...and flying across the country multiple times a season in search of better snow and better terrain...yeah, it'll get ya. lol


but you know lownrangr, I have come to terms with my snowboard addiction. As long as I can admit that I have this problem help is not too far off..... right? I mean as long as I have forum posts going directly to my iPhone, my ski report app and new info regarding 2012 equipment leaking out almost every week I'm in the safe zone.... So long as AT&T doesnt fail me...


----------



## Chosen_OnE

Hey all,
Born and raised in Chicago. I've been on/off snowboard for a few years. It started with skateboarding on the streets of Chicago to indoor half pipe at Rotation Station in Rockford, IL (old school, but good times). Somehow I transitioned my love for skateboarding to snowboarding. Now, I find myself dreaming about a weekend trips for some non-stop action. I've hit all the resorts in CO (except Vail, to rich for my blood), and I've been further north to BC and Calgary. I have an itch and can't wait for the next ride down the mountain. Looking forward to posting and learning from this forum. Thanks for having me.


----------



## TXBorder

Hello All,

I recently took up snowboarding so I could board with my 10 year old Son. Previously I'd only tried it 1 day and went back to my skis. But in helping him in our first trip this year I realized it wasn't that tough to pick up. So our next trip out I rented a board and never looked back. Had some brutal falls but greatly improved over the trip. I'm hooked. Never thought I'd pick it up at 44. But with my Son improving like he did I can see us both getting boards of our own for next season.


----------



## snowboardDC

*only 8 months til snowboard season : /*

hey all

i'm 21 years old and a student at University of Maryland College Park near Washington DC. Thought i would join these forums to keep myself occupied until i can ride again next winter. I've been snowboarding for a few years, been out west a couple times. If you want to do a meetup at Liberty, Whitetail, or Wisp I ride there fairly often


----------



## MarshallV82

*Hello*

Hey guys, I've been stalking these threads for advice on this or that for quite some time now.. I figured it's time to join up! 

I live in Golden, CO but spend quite abit of time in Rapid City, SD too. It's only my third season but I'm addicted ;D I usually ride Keystone/Abaisn and I go to a little hill called Terry Peak in the Black Hills if I end up in RC, SD. 

I'm not to good yet, but I'm working on it! I can do all the runs on the mountain, but some jumps/park scare me still. wish I would have started when I was like 12.


----------



## Dechaine

I'm 17 years old and I live in Alberta. There's a small city about an hour away from my town with a small hill that I went on lots this season. I also have the rocky mountains 6 hours away! My family and I go annually to Marmot Basin. 
I've been snowboarding for 3 years now and love it. I enjoy going on the park and I'm looking for some trick tips.


----------



## broken

Hey all, I'm John, I'm 24 from Northern California. Went snowboarding for the first time this season and definitely enjoyed it. I hope to learn more about the sport and get out more often.


----------



## Beach

Hey I'm Zack. 15 from California and have been riding for about 5 years but just joined the forums. Looking forward to seeing you guys.


----------



## Gilby

Hi, I'm Steen from Denver. I started out as a skier (freestyle) many moons ago, got busy with other things, and eventually lost interest. Discovered snowboarding at the end of the 2010 season and was immediately hooked. After one great full season under my belt, I'm just looking to continually get better and have fun.


----------



## schmoz

Hey there everyone! Name is Shontelle, aka: Epz/Schmoz/Shamblez, 21. Being from Sydney, Australia winter sports were/are by no means the norm, hence my late-coming to the wonderful world of ice/snow, making 10/11 my first season (50 days thus far). Totally enthused to progress rapidly and get to the point where my board is merely an extension of myself insofar as to be truly comfortable, where NOTHING phases me, and I get my 'stoke' on repeatedly! I haven't been active on this forum, but will attempt to learn from those more knowledgeable and contribute where appropriate! Peace.


----------



## SnowDotCom

Hey everyone. I'm Drew and live in Colorado. I'm new to the forum (obviously) but wanted to join to learn and hangout. 

Full disclosure: I work for Vail Resorts and spend a lot of time online. I can help answer questions about Vail too if you have any. 

Cheers!


----------



## sparkee

Hey all, I'm Marc (aka sparky), 27 from London, England. I've been riding for 1 year now and I only wish I discovered this amazing sport/lifestyle sooner - although seeing Snowolf is still charging at 45 i should have time. I kept returning to this forum during my research for board number 2 (could only be an evo) and enjoyed enthusing over the threads, so i thought i should sign up and show my appreciation. Plus i haven't seen many brits in the mix.
See you on the hill...


----------



## NSSL

Hey Everyone, My name is Pete and I'm 36. I live in Wisconsin and I started Snowboarding 2 years ago. I currently ride a Never Summer SL 158 in the winter and a Never Summer Heist CF in the summer.


----------



## t21

Hi, I'm Tom 42 years old, and i just started snowboarding this season(2010-2011).skiboarding/skiing for 6 years and decided to try snowboarding and glad i did.I have been reading post of other riders,watching snowolfs vid's and it helped me progress. Glad to be part of this community.


----------



## kneedeeppow

hey guys
just joined up to these forums. cool to have a place to bounce around with like minded souls:thumbsup:
i have been riding for 11 years and have managed to get 14 good seasons out so far. got to take my riding globaly with two trips to the US and a good excusion to Europe over the course of the last few years. as days on snow now seem to get less and less these days i still crave living back in the mountains and sliding each day.
to all you fells and felles's out there who have recently started sliding and love it.look after your carcus, upskill and a little instruction/training and this sport will continue to evolve and stoke you out. i still get the grins and wobbles from a days riding the same as i did back in 2000 at alpine meadow turoa mt ruapehu


----------



## HAV000

I am also new to the site. I have been pretty frustrated w/ snowboarding the past few years, but finally made some major strides this season because I kept coming back consistently to _train. _ Now I just want to keep improving!


----------



## L3ng

Leng from Minnesota
Board: 2009 BUrton T6
Bindings: K2 something
Boots: thritytwo30


hi everyone....


----------



## ngeorge

*intro*

Hey Guys
George here, 20yo
Melbourne represent
Fav mountain: Falls Creek
Been snowboarding for 5 years now and still loving it.

Board: Nitro subzero
Bindings: Flow
Boots: Forum antenna 

See you on the hill


----------



## Fadidel123

Im Ofek 16 i live in sunny Israel i started snowboarding about 4-3 years ago and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## marlo_df

Hello all

I'm from South Africa, started snowboarding in 2007. I am currently looking at purchasing my own gear and hoping to find some helpful info on this site.


----------



## MistahTaki

Welcome to the Snowboarding Forum!


----------



## caribou

Howdy shredders

Canadian Caribou here, lost somewhere in the french alpes.Just wrapped up my second season as a ski-man/surf-bum at Rissoul and the snow is melting way to fast to even attempt any end of season back country so I figured I'd come on here to get my fix.


----------



## bobsy852

Hi there everyone, 
I'm relativley new to snowboarding, only started learning in January 2011 but had a week away in Bulgaria and fell in love with the sport! Trying to keep up my levels and keep improving by visiting my local indoor snow-dome at least once a month! 
Slowly also starting to buy all my own equipment. 
Fell out with some of my clothing from my first season so buying new clothing, just bought some boots, and looking to get a board and bindings once 2012 equipment is released.

Here's a quick picture of me from Bulgaria anyway:


----------



## dtshakuras

Hey everyone, John from Maryland.
Board: Palmer Flash
Bindings: Union
Boots: Burton 

Started snowboarding in December 2010 and I consider myself intermediate. Shout out to Snowolf for his great instructional videos!!

I ride mostly at Whitetail and Liberty in Pennsylvania since they closest to me although I have been to Snowshoe Mountain in West Virginia.

I aim to upgrade my gear before the start of the upcoming season.


----------



## laffdog

Hi, 
My name is Dean I am from Australia and I absolutley love snowboarding I have been snowboarding for a couple of years been over to NZ and heading to canada next Jan. Once It hits winter season you will only find me up at the mountain!!! Below I have listed a few things about my riding gear!!!

My Mountain: Mt Buller Victoria
My Boards: Lib Tek Skate Banana, Ride DH 2.4
Boots: Burton ION 2011 & Ride Jackson 
Bindings: On Lib Tek Force Union and on the Ride dh2.4, Ride Revolt


----------



## red7th

Hello everyone,

red from Tokyo, Japan
Board: 2010 Signal Park Rocker
Bindings: 2010 Flux Titan
Boots: thritytwo Fast Track


----------



## JasonJace

I m jason from Singapore.. I m new to Snowboarding..
Hope I can find some fun and learn snowboarding in near future! =))


----------



## TBLbrian

*hey*

Hey! New member from Boone, NC been snowboarding for 2 years. Getting better slowly but surely and excited to read some tips and tricks on here.

My Mountain: App Ski, Sugar Mt
My Board: Burton Blunt (2010)
Boots: Flow (not sure which model)
Bindings: Union Force Team Ed.


----------



## pete7:19

*Old new member*

Hi

Pete from Cheshire in the UK.
Started riding 5 years ago at 42 for divorce therapy and mid life crisis.
Only wish she'd left 10 years earlier. 

Currently riding Bataleon The Jam (09) on Rome 390s (08) and thinking about something more jib for the rare days it snows here and the even rarer days I have time to hit the fridge.


----------



## JustinAndrew

Im Justin from Baltimore MD, im 21 and have been snowboarding since i was probably about ten.


My Mountain: Ski Roundtop & Massanutten.
My Boards: Burton TWC Standard & Rome Artifact.
Boots: Burton Invaders.
Bindings: Burton Freestyles.


----------



## brasac10

What up guys, I'm 23 living in Louisiana.

Lived in NC for four years and rode out at Sugar Mountain and have been riding since for 7 years. Moved back down here for flight school and to be near some family. I'm still riding every chance I get but it will be a little while since I am so far and my money is so tight. Still can't wait to get out again.


----------



## darin_sullivan

Hi all,

Sully from NSW Australia here.

Cruising the forums and looking around.

Cheers....

BTW, why sig no work?

Ride: Burton Custom X 160 ICS
Bind: Burton Co2 EST
Boot: Burton Driver X
Mt's: NSW resorts + Hokkaido Japan
Stand: Front 15+ Rear 0


----------



## 2011Stevens

*Waves*
Hey everybody!
I'm Steven from Nebraska (closest so called mountain is in Council Bluffs, Idaho Ski Crescent | Mount Crescent | Crescent, IA 51526 | Skiing | Snowboarding | Tubing) I've been Snowboarding about 4 times I think and I fell in love with it! I just bought brand new gear this summer and wont get to try them out for another 4 months 
I'd probably call myself an... intermediate boarder, good enough to ride down blue trails haha


----------



## FredTheShred

Hi all,

UK based, but getting more snow time as I get older (Heading out to the Alps a couple of times a year). Discovered Scotland for this first time this year too, regretting not making the long drive years ago.

Can be found at the UK snowdomes occasionally - when they have features out - trying to progress even though I'm getting a bit old now to take it too seriously.

Cheers all

Fred The Shred


----------



## Patto5150

I'm from Australia. Love to snowboard through the winter & ride dirt bikes in the summer.
Loving the forum's u guys have going here. its like the snowboarding bible.


----------



## BrianInTheBurbs

im 18 from MA and i go snowboarding as much as i can, and love it.


----------



## DBOshred

*New to the Snowboarding forum*

Hey, 

I have grown up in MN. Where I started snowboarding when I was 16. To make a long story short i am an addict. Snowboarding is too much fun. Hit me up anytime if anyone is looking for someone to hit the slopes out here in minnesota.

I ride a capita horror scope with union forces


----------



## Teddy Parker

LA. Opt for Mammoth over Bear but you take what you can get. Intermediate freestyle rider. Backgrounds in skating and surfing so I was hitting the park ASAP. Being poor and snowboarding do not mix...


----------



## greigroy

New Guy from Scotland on the site, After reading some great posts and topics,decided to get involved, Greetings people"


----------



## IdahoFreshies

ah scotland, thats pretty cool. Welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## readimag

Just wanted to get the ball rolling with my introduction. I live in Georgia right now working for the military. I have been snowboarding for 12 years not as much in the last 3, my job keeps me busy. Back when I had the time (collage and bumming) I would board about 70 - 90 days so I would say I am fairly good rider. I am more of freeride kind of guy with a pass threw the park if I come across it on a run. I look forward to progressing more with the wealth of knowledge that is here.


----------



## romanuh

*thats me*

hey what up, my name is roman and iam 21 years old from Switzerland. I snowboard now for 13 years with one year break in between due to an broken leg injury I sufferd from a failure over a kicker.
While snowboarding I enjoy backcountry as much as I enjoy the park and the superpipe.
thats about it. peace


----------



## Icefyre

Hi, I'm Jack, from Melbourne in Australia (yeah, we don't get much decent snow down here), I'm 20 years old. I started snowboarding on a trip with school when I was about 16, in Canada for a week, and loved it. Been waiting since then to be able to afford to take it up and now I've decided that I can, so I've been reading a few threads here and there, and decided to join to access more of the great pool of knowledge of some of the more experienced 'boarders around!


----------



## lawgirlmiri

I just found this forum...Already loving it. I learned boarding last November, and I immediately got hooked. Looking forward to the upcoming snow season...I live in the Los Angeles area, so we've got some mountains within a couple of hours of driving. Been primarily only going to Snow Summit last season, but excited to try some other mountains this year. I just graduated from law school and took the bar, so this season should be interesting; hoping to get some job news soon.


----------



## Teddy Parker

Welcome lawgirl. Fellow Angelan. I'm trying to work at one of the Cali resorts this season. Might see ya out there.


----------



## lawgirlmiri

Thanks Teddy. Best of luck getting hired by one of the resorts. I was debating getting a fun job at a resort if I can't find anything else. Job market is still pretty bad right now. We will see.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

wow! Four new people, just one after the other. Sweet. Welcome to the sumemr side of snowboarding. We know why you went looking for a snowboard forum in august lol


----------



## lawgirlmiri

Haha yes withdrawal symptoms have definitely set in


----------



## readimag

Yeah I am just stoked for the new season, already have three trips planned Keystone area 14 days, Germany 13 days, and Vermont area 10 days.


----------



## SnowBanana

Been lurking here for a bit now and finally decided to join, as a lifetime member haha, as it seems like a good investment for all the new things I pick up and learn.

I am 20 years old, and reside in Canberra. I only started boarding a month or two ago and have only ever been to the snow twice so I'm still fresh, but loved it straight away. I skateboard so the transition wasn't that big and I love the cold as I'm a winter baby so it's a perfect combo.

Weoo~


----------



## WavyJonesLocker

what's up everyone? new to the board...glad to be here.

im born and raised in MA...do most of my riding in NH and VT. i'm sick of summer. i hate the heat and bugs and humidity. bring on the cool air and snow! lot of my friends have stopped riding so i wouldn't mind making some boarding buddies :laugh:


----------



## RideThaStick

Hey forum, 

My name is Robert. 19 years old and I live VA. I haven't got into snowboarding yet, but hopefully I'll have some gear and will hit the mountain this winter. 

Its good to be here. Super excited about what the forum can teach me.


----------



## BoardTime

Whaz up forum.

Im patrick and im 16yrs old..cant wait for the new season of snow to fall! Live in oregon and home mountain is Mt. Hood. Last season went snowboaridng 7 times and had a blast each time....


----------



## cascadeclimber

*New To Forum Not To Boarding*

I'm Andrew, am 21, and just moved to Boulder, Co this spring from Seattle. I've been riding for 4 seasons in Washington state to include Crystal Mountain, Alpental and Baker Meadows. This will be my first season in Colorado pow and I am excited. I mostly freeride and crave deep powder and backcountry hucks more than crowded terrain parks and jibbing rails.


----------



## WVrider84

*Hello everyone*

Hello my name is Caleb and I'm 26 - Ive followed this site for a while and finally decided to Join up. Ive been riding for around 12 years. I just got back into instructing last season (I used to teach in college). I primarily ride east coast in PA, MD, and WV. This seems like a great forum to get involved with and I just wanted to say hi.


----------



## bealehere

Hi Guys, my name is Rich im 26

New to this Forum and new to this sport as well, so hoping I can find a lot of info and help on here. I have done a very small amount of skiing before but want to try out boarding.

I have moved from the UK to Whistle, BC Canada. Where is best to post for advise, I have been doing some reading up but can't work out exactly what I need etc.

Hope to get lots of info and maybe even meet up with a few of you if you are local.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## tterby1

Yo im 19 
im an instructor up at Jiminy peak in mass but i live in up state NY.


----------



## InfinitySnow

*New Member*

Hey, I'm Penny 22yrs old living in Calgary, Alberta Canada. This is my 6th season snowboarding, use to ski but descided to try boarding and now i'll never go back. Love having the beautiful rockies a stone throw away. I board mostly as Sunshine Village and Lake Louise. This season all i want to do is push myself farther and harder.


Board: NeverSummer Infinity
Bindings: Ride LX (soon to be Union Trilogy when they get released)
Boots: Burton Sapphires


----------



## sabatoa

InfinitySnow said:


> Hey, I'm Penny 22yrs old living in Calgary, Alberta Canada. This is my 6th season snowboarding, use to ski but descided to try boarding and now i'll never go back. Love having the beautiful rockies a stone throw away. I board mostly as Sunshine Village and Lake Louise. This season all i want to do is push myself farther and harder.
> 
> 
> Board: NeverSummer Infinity
> Bindings: Ride LX (soon to be Union Trilogy when they get released)
> Boots: Burton Sapphires


Welcome! My GF is from Calgary. We live in Michigan now but she can't wait for a snowboard trip back home.


----------



## sil_23

Hey Everyone, just dropping in to say hi. I reside in the Hudson Valley area in NY state and I've been snowboarding for a few of years now. I usually hit up resorts in NY or Vermont. My friends and coworkers think I'm nuts for even thinking about snowboarding while it's still summer time. I can't wait to get to start riding again!! I currently ride a Never Summer SL. That's all for now!


----------



## RogiH

Whats up!

I'm Higor from Brazil. This is my second season on snow. I learned last season in Winter Park CO during a Work and Travel program. I got so addicted to snowboard that I am going back. I still don't have my own snowboard since We dont have a snowboard shop here in Brazil. I am confortable riding blackies. This season Im going to work on riding switch and do some freestyle stuffs.

What I ride(probably)
Never Summer Proto CT 160
Union Force SL
Vans Aura


----------



## vomitino

Hi, I'm Gary. Been riding since 2003 but a punter for 2-3 weeks a year rather than living in the mountains, and stuck with the indoor snow slopes and dryslopes the UK has to offer.


----------



## InfinitySnow

sabatoa said:


> Welcome! My GF is from Calgary. We live in Michigan now but she can't wait for a snowboard trip back home.


Well i hope you guys come when the wicked snow hits. Last year was just insane, i'm hoping that it will be the same or better this season. 
The snow really can't come fast enough


----------



## bobthegood

Hi Guys - I'm a newbie to this forum, but not a new rider. Or maybe an old newer rider?? As a recovering skier, I started single planking 6 years ago on a trip to Utah. My oldest daughter (17 at the time) decided shredding was in both our futures. So after 30+ years of skiing, change turned out to be a good thing. As a 6 year intermediate\advanced rider\part time instructor, my goal is to try and get back and ride all of the resorts that I skied in my 2 board life. Looking forward to learning amazing stuff from you guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## snowfreak

Hey there fellas, after googling a little bit about snowboarding I came across this forum that was kinda brought to my attention.
Anyway, I'm brazilian, 20 years old and I fell in love with this sport when I lived in Boston for 2 years(2006-2008), where I would go to Wachusetts and practice there.
Recently(2 weeks ago) I've been to Bariloche-Argentina for a week mainly to snowboard and now that I discovered South America has got some nice and cheap resorts, I plan on going every winter to Chile or Argentina. I just wish I had the money to go to the US every winter as well, that way I'd enjoy two winters in an year. hehe


----------



## Nhshaw75

*hello everyone*

Hey everyone. I am a 20 yr old and live in Bowling Green, Ohio. I started snowboarding about 5 or 6 years ago. I started out going to Mount Brighton in Michigan first couple of times going which is a pretty easy mountain even for beginners. For the last two years though, I have been going up to Gaylord, Michigan and board at Boyne Mountain. And I really love it. I wish it was winter all the time.


----------



## SPAZ

Hai My Name Is Spaz And Imma Goat


----------



## yenroe2010

*Vancity! Bring On The Winter!*

i am 30yrs old.
i live in North Vancouver, BC.
i have been boarding for 1 year and progressed from just riding to jibbing.
i ride a 2010/2011 Nitro Ripper 149 on a 2011 Burton Mission Bindings.
i am planning to buy a 2011/2012 GNU Park Pickle 145 before the season starts tho!
i wear a Nike Zoom Force 1 Snowboard Boots.
i ride local mountains; Grouse Mountain, Seymour Parkway, Cypress Mountain, and Whistler Blackcomb.
i ride most of the time with my GF. She is also 30yrs old
She lives in Surrey, BC
She has been boarding for same time as i am.
She rides a 2010/2011 Rossignol Tesla 143 on a Flow M9 Bindings
She wears a Nike Baxa Snowboard Boots.
She pretty much rides wherever i ride. She is not on the jibbing yet but she can keep up with me.

BRING ON THE WINTER!


----------



## smokinsummer

27 years old. Just started last year here on the east coast. Very much looking forward to the next shred season!


----------



## traa89

Whats going on everyone. This will be my 2nd serious season snowboarding. Im 22 and live in Wilmington, NC so I have always snowboarded in WV and NC. I have intentions of buying my own board and heading out west this season though so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## elikatz

I'm 32y old, leaves in NYC last 3 years originally from Israel so very excited about snow... 
i'm starting my second snowboarding season.


----------



## Slimboard

Hey Im a youngish guy living in NOrway at the moment, thankfully the winters here are filled with good snow !


----------



## SoUlRiDer

*That i would intro myself... ^_~*

So I am a single dad. 33 Yrs old. Been riding for the last 3 seasons. We are from the lower 48 (that is an Alaskan reference to the parts of the U.S. That actually touch each other.)but live in anchorage, Alaska. My first time on a board was an insane mess of ice pack at App mountain that ended up with me faceplanting myself via toe edge at 40 mph into the land of unconsciousness.. Lol.. Friend from college took me. I was hooked...

I had decided that if I was going to live here I might as well ride or die! =) but after that one run in college I didn't have anyone to help me learn so I just fell my way down the hill until it clicked.
And unfortunately for my body i have had a terribly bad habit of jumping things since i was able to ride any thing. And usually i did it w/o knowing the right way to do it. Lol..

During my educational process of crashing into things like the ground and things growing/ sticking up out of it, i have learned that no matter what have fun, wear a helmet, and when parking it up wear knee pads.... Lol.. I have cracked my ribs and slammed my floating ribs and lots of bruises to prove them a good investment...lol i do feel very lucky that i have the epic fortune to call Alyeska my stomping ground. I have been playing safe though and haven't ventured into the back country yet. Not until I get a beacon, full avalanche survival kit, and 2way radios. Oh and a board that is better suited for the deep nector of the gods known as powder. I am 6'3" 260 lbs. So I tend to sink and stop in the thick stuff. I currently use a ride prophet 163. Which is an amazing board, but I tried the high traverse at Aly and just kept sinking... So I tend to stay on the groomed areas. But it isn't enough. Lol... I need more. That is what brought me here. I stumbled upon this forum looking place that I can learn more at. I and I am glad I did too. Already learned way more than I thought I would. =) Actually, I learned about all the things I was doing wrong... Lol.


----------



## jimster716

ghost said:


> Hey everyone, new to the board... name is Bob, 24 years old, live in Las Vegas Nevada. This will be my third year riding now, and I can't WAIT for the season to open. (Just another week...)
> 
> but...
> 
> I'm out for at least another 3 weeks (3rd Degree MCL Sprain) but when I can, gonna hit the slopes hard core this year.
> 
> Here's my setup for this year:
> 
> Jordan Mendenhall Option 2006 (158)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technine MFM Combo '06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '06 Forum Destroyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sold my old setup and I'm in the process of picking this **** up this week. Can't wait for snow now


Funny how this Technine binding from 5 years ago looks more comfortable and more advanced than some of the crap out there now.


----------



## SoUlRiDer

Lol. Very true. I prefer the webbed toe straps that go over the tip instead of the top of the toe.


----------



## JaneR

Hi I am a forum newby but have been snowboarding for 10 years. I live in Australia now but am originally from England.My boyfriend and I have 2 snowboarding holidays a year, one northern hemisphere and one southern and yes beleive it or not we have a snow season in Oz too- albeit a short one. I have been a snow bunny in Scotland, France, Austria, Canada, New Zealand, Victorian Alps Oz and Japan. Its my passion as you can probably tell. So I am looking forward to sharing my love of snowboarding with you guys!


----------



## livinlife

*boarding*

Hi I'm David I live in Michigan now moving to Colorado in the winter. Been snowboarding since i was 5 and it's time i get out on the west coast. I am currently 23 and it has taken long enough I'm ready for some pow lines.


----------



## lownrangr

livinlife said:


> Hi I'm David I live in Michigan now moving to Colorado in the winter. Been snowboarding since i was 5 and it's time i get out on the west coast. I am currently 23 and it has taken long enough I'm ready for some pow lines.


word. I'm just about done with MI too.


----------



## Eric

Living up near Fort Collins for now. Moved out here at the end of last summer, but didnt have a pass last year. Getting the 5 mountain pass. I'm 23 and love riding trees and pow when I can. 

I'm always looking for people to carpool/ride with so let me know. Mostly stuck going on the weekends, but will be taking occasional sick days when the forecast looks good.


----------



## snowRunner

Whats up Im Joey, newb to this site but not new to shredding. Been riding a lib snow mullet for 7 years now and time to upgrade!


----------



## mrmidWest

My name is Dan and I like to party. I'm from WI but I live in so cal now. Switched over from skiiing bout 3 years ago and never looked back. I ride big bear and mt high now =)


----------



## dreampow

*New member from Japan*

I am 35 living in Japan (Kyoto). Originally English but no real powder available there. I love to ride powder, so much so that even in September I am having powder dreams. 
I have used this forum as a reference before, but I wanted to join and share my passion with other shredders.
Have already found some useful stuff (I ordered a UA hood yesterday) and hope to find more. I ride mostly slackcountry, hitting natural features in a freeride style. I play around in woods and valleys away from the crowds but around resorts so I can use the gondola to access more pow. Hoping to get into more full on backcountry. I add a few shots to give an idea of where I ride and my set up. Bring on early December.


----------



## Recip

What's going on guys.

New here and to snowboarding. From MA, been a skier for the last 10+ years and have gotten quite bored with it. Figured it's time to try something more fun!

Just bought a K2 Raygun with K2 bindings.

Happy trails!


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Hey forum members, hikeswithdogs here(real name is Josh) I’m 34 and have been riding on and off since I was 13 but have ridden a hard 60+ days a winter for the last 2 seasons. Have ridden in Minnesota, Wisconsin, Colorado, Utah and New Zealand and did a 2 week snowboarding road trip through Colorado\Utah last winter.

I ride a 2010 K2 TurboDream with K2 Cinch binders and Salomon F22's , previously owned 2 Burton T6's a burton Free5 and Air5, girlfriend has a new Gnu Christy Barrett B-Pro with older ride binders for this season in Utah as she broke her old POS Burton last season.

Starting this season my girlfriend and I will live in Minnesota in the summer and Utah in the winter(no we are not rich just VERY lucky), I do low level computer work and she normally works at whatever local resorts have good bartending\serving jobs available, she hopes to get a serving job at Snowbird or Solitude this winter we both have season passes at Brighton in Utah and hope to get free passes for whatever mountain she gets hired at this winter. Before meeting almost 2 years ago she spent a season working at Glacier National park and Northstar in Tahoe.

I’ve ridden at the following resorts
Coronet Peak, The Remarkables, Cardrona, Breckenridge, Keystone, A-Basin , WinterPark, BeaverCreek, Copper Mountain, Brighton, Snowbird, Solitude, Park City, The Canyons, and our favorite Powder Mountain up near Ogden. I hope to get to Big Sky, Targhee and Moonlight Basin this winter and maybe even a couple Tahoe resorts if we can scrape together some additional funds.

Great to meet you all!


----------



## Crush156

Hi, my name is Larry, i'm 28 and consider Myself to be an intermediate snowboarder. I live on Long Island, Ny and can not wait for snow. This will be my third season on a board and I'm already hitting practice rails/boxes. I love snowboarding and wish I found it sooner. Better late then never, i guess.


----------



## rc_moe2000

Hi, my name is Ryan and I have been ridding for 12 years now. Tore my ACL at the end of last season and will not be able to enjoy this season (wasn't even a board accident).

I have been lucky to been all over the country enjoying different resorts. Been to colorado twice and have been to vail, bevercreek, breckenridge and keystone. Been to lake tahoe. Lived in portland oregon for a year and had the best winter of my life at mt hood. and also been to all the little hills out on the east coast. Next year planning a trip to austria as long as my friends don't bail on me.


----------



## cdollo

I have been riding for 6 years and am 17 years old. Its sooooo fun. But i just tore my ACL so I'm out for the entire season. Sickkkk...


----------



## YayYouFoundAlex

Hey guys, I'm Alex. As you can plainly see.

Total snowboarding n00b, I only learnt a couple of months ago (though I've been doing it about 3 times a week for around 3 month so I'm _not bad_. I wouldn't consider myself anywhere near _good_ though). I'm 16, and seeing as I'm in England I've only been on the indoor slopes, but hopefully if I can spark some interest from my mates we can go hit some real mountains next year. So yeah, that's all from me.


----------



## lownrangr

YayYouFoundAlex said:


> Hey guys, I'm Alex. As you can plainly see.
> 
> Total snowboarding n00b, I only learnt a couple of months ago (though I've been doing it about 3 times a week for around 3 month so I'm _not bad_. I wouldn't consider myself anywhere near _good_ though). I'm 16, and seeing as I'm in England I've only been on the indoor slopes, but hopefully if I can spark some interest from my mates we can go hit some real mountains next year. So yeah, that's all from me.


you guys are lucky you have those indoor slopes. I wish we had something like that here. Actually, I'm surprised there's not!


----------



## YayYouFoundAlex

Yeah it's pretty cool being able to go regardless of weather but it's really repetitive unless you're doing freestyle, which there isn't much scope for when its this time of year. It's all lessons going on so most of the slope gets taken up


----------



## eebiddy

*need a place to stay at Stratton*

Hi I would like to thank my good friend --bigtime-- for telling me about this message board. I will be a snowboard instructor at Stratton this winter, and I am looking for a place to stay. I am 28 F, originally from LI.


----------



## tterby1

*a place to stay*

hay im an instructor at jiminy peak. i can see if any of our staff knows anyone at stratton


----------



## eebiddy

that would be awesome thanks!


----------



## tterby1

no problem but no prom messes ether


----------



## ELCO5280

The name is EL. I'm 35yo and have lived in Denver my entire life and have ridden since I was 19. 

The most days I've ridden a single season was 50+ and have ripped my glute muscle (can be done and hurts like hell) and have had the pleasure of commuting via ambulance after knocking myself out cold... All for the love of it! 

I always roam The Ridge to my joy spot (p. saddle) and usually hate every second of the crammed trek up I-70 only to love every second on the hill.

I came here because TGR was becoming a spectacular display of ass-hatery.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## funner

I'm a boarder and filmmaker from Bellingham, Washington filming at mt baker a lot. Here's my video channel funnerprojects's Channel - YouTube and my website Funner Snowboard Videos


----------



## SilverSubie

Name's andrew, I live the summers downstate michigan in Jackson. Fall/Winter I live in marquette, MI for school. Been riding for a solid 3 seasons now and I can't wait to get out soon! Get at me if you live close by!


----------



## WaltzingMatera

I'm 27 from Perth, Australia. It does not snow here on the west coast so if I want to snowboard then i have to travel. 

I have been on the odd snowboarding trip since I was 17. I have been to Japan many times as I have learnt Japanese language so have often used those opportunities to try out many resorts throughout. 

I have also been to Canada (lived in Banff for 3 months) and checked out Australian resorts as well. 

Very nice to meet you all, of course.


----------



## efarley0129

Hey all,

Names Eddie. I've been riding for 3 years now and love it.
I'm on the East Coast so not the best conditions but really wanna get out West at my cousins place in Utah. 
I ride a 2009 Burton Bullet with new bindings coming in that I picked up from my friend and am gonna keep with it for another season cause it still gets me down the mountain. 

I'm able to hit all the trails and some of the park at my local mountain, Whitetail and Wisp. So probably an intermediate rider. 

Should be a good season this year


----------



## IdahoFreshies

whats up, welcome! I wouldn't come out west (especially utah) if i were you, if you do you will never leave!


----------



## efarley0129

Haha, thanks man. I'll keep that one in mind. I do like the ocean a little too much to be that far away from it, though.


----------



## dek

hey im dek
im 18 from sydney australia, and been shredding since 06 for bout 7-20 days a season, hopefully going to experience some japanese snow early next year and try get 50+ days in the snow next year


----------



## Hardy Har

Hey im Harlan aka HARDY HAR as i grew up with that. im 25 from oakland, ca! i boarded from 97-2006 and have been hooked on going back for a really long time. i grew up riding in tahoe mainly at northstar! But due to military action as of recent, havent been able to go. but hey, new year, new gear and a new life so i am stoked for the most part. 

I am going to be buying a 2012 carbon credit btx 156 and 2011 flow 5 bindings but still looking for boots  but when i get them big bear(cause im stationed in san diego) here i come


----------



## drpeppr237

*yupp...*

hey i'm lindsey, i'm 15 and been snowboarding for 3 yrs now, I live in Michigan and love to board


----------



## Olivia

Hi everyone, I'm Olivia and I'm from CT. I did a fair amount of snowboarding when I was 12-13 years old, didn't go again until I was 17, and now I'm 20 and finally getting back in to snowboarding. I'm really excited for the snow to start falling, so I can finally move beyond the beginner stage.


----------



## Sean-h

Hi, my name is Sean, and I'm not an alcoholic(I don't go to meetings), I'm a snowboarder and new here. Born and raised in South Africa, went to work a season in the USA a few years ago and discovered snowboarding at the tender young age of 24, where as most North Americans are born with either ski's or snowboards attached to their feet. Now it's all I want to do for the rest of my life. The missus and I are hoping to work the upcoming season in The Alps, and stay there, at least I want to Oh, I was a member of the late great snowboard.com, from the beginning, when the server sat on a beer crate in Joe's basement, to the end.
So that was my life story in a nutshell."Look, I'm in a nutshell".


----------



## inpajamas

Hi Everyone,

I'm Andrew and I just started riding last season. I grew up in the Philly area, and now live in Maryland. It's a bit of a drive to get up to the mountains in Pennsylvania but it's completely worth it. Since last season ended, going back is all that I've been thinking about. So I'm still a beginner, but I'm hoping to make huge improvements this year.


----------



## butteryNS

I'm Mike and i'm 26 years old and i've been snowboarding for over 10 years. I'm from upstate New York but my being in the Air Force has brought me out to the Sacramento, CA area which is awesome for me because Lake Tahoe is about an hour and a half away, another plus side is that almost all mountains are free for me being in the military(see there are some perks )


----------



## df_321

Hey I'm from Australia, i have snowboard in Canada for 5 weeks and skied the rest of my life down in australia, but i am truly a snowboarder. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## SvR

Hi, im Sjoerd from Holland. I just turned 29 and am now snowboarding for 6 years. In Holland only indoor boarding is an option, and off course holiday's at the Alps... Hope to learn a lot here to imporve some more.


----------



## sick

Hi, I am Jason and am 26 years old. Born and raised in southern Maine. I started snowboarding 4 years ago and believe my biggest regret is not starting when i was younger. Snowboarding is the most enjoyable thing i do and look forward to it all year. 

So far my best experiences have been at Bretton Woods and Loon Mtn. This year I am planning a 3 or 4 day trip with some friends up to Jay Peak.


----------



## mthlover

*Snowboard*

Hi,
I am Marcus 
From Norway, 12 years, have been riding for some years...
Happy to be here !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOX_1ZGc5zM

Last season unused cuts 

M


----------



## Hardy Har

mthlover said:


> Hi,
> I am Marcus
> From Norway, 12 years, have been riding for some years...
> Happy to be here !!
> 
> Leftovers 2010/2011 season Marcus Kleveland - YouTube
> 
> Last season unused cuts
> 
> M


Its good to see a young gun like yourself throwing down some mean tricks. your going to do something one day. sponsorship is almost garunteed


----------



## ChristinaAK36

I'm Christina, I'm 26 and I live in Fairbanks Alaska. I'm from Southwest Virginia and moved up here this summer. I'd love to get together with people up here to go ride - especially anyone that does backcountry and can show me the ropes. I've been boarding for a little over a year and last season I hit the slopes on a nearly weekly basis - so I'd say I'm a beginner/intermediate rider. I caught right on and am trying to navigate terrain parks at this point and take on some big slopes to shred.


----------



## SoUlRiDer

So.... Welcome to hell... If you haven't learned it yet, you will... Fairbanks sux... The only thing cool there is the Barnes & Nobles and the ice sculptures they have in winter. They build slides made of ice.. Pretty good fun. Anchorage is a bit better. Plus it is close to alyeska. =) Hatcher's pass is awesome for backcountry that you can drive to. Even better if you have a friend with a sled. I hear Valdez is epic and there are plenty of backcountry tour companies to choose from. I suggest you take an avalanche awareness class atleast before you hit the backcountry... Better to take the full 2 day course though.. Oh yeah... My name is Brian. 33. Always looking for people to ride with. =)


----------



## ChristinaAK36

I know the boarding here in the banks will suck - but I really love Fairbanks. If I moved anywhere else in AK - it would probably be to Kenai or Southeast. I'm not a huge fan of Anchorage - but I'm hoping it'll do me well when it comes to getting some boarding in. I used to drive 6 or 7 hours every month back home to visit friends so the drive isn't a problem -- but its the staying somewhere and hoping the weather is good enough to get to and from ANC back home. I REALLY need a snow machine... just not in the budget this winter.


----------



## ChristinaAK36

traa89 said:


> Whats going on everyone. This will be my 2nd serious season snowboarding. Im 22 and live in Wilmington, NC so I have always snowboarded in WV and NC. I have intentions of buying my own board and heading out west this season though so we'll see how it goes.



I take it you mostly hit up snowshoe then? It's gonna be your best bet out there without traveling north north-- its where I spent most of my time boarding because it was only 3 hrs from me. Winterplace in WV sucks but was mega close-- but if they actually get good snow hit it up immediately. Thats where I learned to board -- and it was like boarding on ice. First time I went to UT I was in flippin heaven boarding out there! Remember that the powder out west is going to rock your world for better and for worse -- you'll have to make adjustments for sure.


----------



## ChristinaAK36

Amen Snowolf! Im all about the outdoors and spent this summer settling in, moving into my cabin, starting my new job, etc. I did get a nice hike in in Denali - incredible! But next summer I'll be able to fish and hunt as a resident and can't wait to hit all the awesome trails hiking and go camping I'd live outdoors if I could - although I wouldnt recommend it to myself when its -40...


----------



## FL_Boarder

I'm Brad, 20 years old and currently residing in Florida. Used to live in NY where I bought a snowskateboard as a kid and attempted to launch off kickers I built. Then I picked up skiing since my aunt and her son skied at Holiday Valley and invited me to go. I found skiing to be easy and boring. It was like rollerblading or playing ice hockey without the action. Then I moved to Florida in 2003 and have been going to Summit County since 2008? I head out there with my friend 2 or 3 times a year and shred Breck, Keystone, and A-Basin. Already got my season pass and I will be on my new setup Ride DH2 with Capo bindings December 9th.


----------



## moobox

Hey all Chris here from Nova Scotia, Canada. Home of some of North Americas most boring hills haha. Been snowboarding three years now and love it, regardless of the lack of places in the province to go. Always up for meeting new people to make trips with so let me know if you're in the area.


----------



## K21994

Im Dusten, ive been snowboarding for a couple years now,live in Michigan,im 17 almost 18, and thats about it.


----------



## lownrangr

K21994 said:


> Im Dusten, ive been snowboarding for a couple years now,live in Michigan,im 17 almost 18, and thats about it.


where do you ride in this fantastically flat state? I'll hit up mt brighton, alpine, or mt holly. I'd like to get up to boyne, especially on the 6 for 1 day in december.


----------



## PowderX

*New Member*

Hi there my name is Raymond. I'm from the NYC area. I am Addicted to Snowboarding and like to ski also. Would love to go any chance i can go. Used to drive all the time to vermont till the speeding tickets added up and the boring drive coming back home lol.. Now i just run my own bus trips for my Family, friends and co workers. We go once a month to vermont. At times I even run 2 buses haha. Love reading some of the stories on this forum and especially the experiences that you guys have with certain moutains. My favorite mountains to board are Vail and Whistler!!! Maybe will get a chance to meet some of you guys and have some nice runs somewhere.. Glad to be on this forum


----------



## pucymawnsta

Hey, I'm from Wisconsin and I have been boarding for about 4 years now and I should be wayy better than I am haha. I have a Burton King Wide and I am looking to get something different. This year I want to get more into the park and have some fun! So I want to get more of a park oriented board that I can screw around on. The only thing is that there are soo many of them  . Well this place seems like a great environment to learn and maybe find a new board. Thank you! Later.


----------



## ChristinaAK36

Snowolf said:


> That is cool is your cabin on the Chena River by any chance? I loved canoeing the Chena when I lived there and there are so many nice places along the river. Hey, I found a couple of old scans of a fall Granite Tors hike. I will post them in your Alaska thread to give you some stoke for next summer`s hiking.
> I am hoping I get the job driving truck for Carlisle out of Anchorage because I really want to move back to Alaska....:thumbsup:


I saw the pics on the other thread - awesome, thanks! Makes me already ready for next summer, especially since it was a crisp -13 when I started my car this morning (joys of living in the flats). I am near Chena River. I looked for a cabin out on CHSR but they are few and far or crappy or lived in or too expensive. I got a place on Badger near the gate so I'm only about 10 minutes from CHSR down Nordale, 10 minutes to town, everything else about 20-30 minutes and they keep the road clear because of base and no hills to struggle with (however, I jog and they dont clear the nice, huge bike path!). 

Good luck getting a job for Carlisle. You could work out of the Banks too though!


----------



## K21994

lownrangr said:


> where do you ride in this fantastically flat state? I'll hit up mt brighton, alpine, or mt holly. I'd like to get up to boyne, especially on the 6 for 1 day in december.


Usually Apple Mountain or Snowsnake, compared to boyne theyre not great but theyre the closest drive.


----------



## RoxyHoney

*New to forum/ help me out*

Hey I'm Michelle Zeller a 23yr old competitive female snowboarder. Right now I'm in Austria about to compete in a slopestyle event. I have a unique opportunity to get free hotel and tickets for the competition if I get the most "likes" on facebook. Please take a minute to vote for me as I am going broke out here. Thanks! Sweepstake 3: PleasureJamRidersVoting | QPARKS Facebook Apps Scroll down about halfway to find my pic. Michelle Zeller!


----------



## Shox

hey everyone. i am 27 from upstate ny. i have been snowboarding for about 7 years or so. i finally got around to joining this community after years of lurking lol.


----------



## FL_Boarder

RoxyHoney said:


> Hey I'm Michelle Zeller a 23yr old competitive female snowboarder. Right now I'm in Austria about to compete in a slopestyle event. I have a unique opportunity to get free hotel and tickets for the competition if I get the most "likes" on facebook. Please take a minute to vote for me as I am going broke out here. Thanks! Sweepstake 3: PleasureJamRidersVoting | QPARKS Facebook Apps Scroll down about halfway to find my pic. Michelle Zeller!


I can't not vote for a pretty lady that snowboards lol. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## c0r3y.af

Sup everyone, I'm Corey. 20 year old college student from RI. I'm currently going to New England Tech for network engineering and also work in the field. I've been boarding about 10 times. Last year was my first full season and this year will be my second full season but I absolutely love the sport and am learning fairly quickly. I mainly ride at Killington, Stowe and Wachusett, but take bus trips to other New England resorts as well.


----------



## James STI

What's up everybody. My name is James and I am 17 almost 18. I live in boring and FLAT _____ Kansas. I'm a member on a few car forums so I'm not completely new to the whole forum thing. I've been riding for 5 years now. My current setup is Ride Machete, 32 boots, and ride bindings. My favorite spot I've been to is by far Breck, CO!! That's all there really is about me, but I'm really looking forward to this season of shredding!!  Who's with me?!?! :thumbsup:


----------



## evaunit

hi everyone, im 37 years old i live in ireland and i've been riding for 14 years, my current setup is a lib tech lando 157, salomon boots and k2 formulas.


----------



## B.deep

joined last month and have been posting around...figured i should do this at some point. Im 20 years old I've been riding since i was 7, Not really into parks, i dabbled but realized the real fun for me is hidden in the natural terrain, just gotta go find it. So i spend most my days riding back country, cutting through the woods, and hitting ledges. Im ridding a 2010 lib tech trs with union forces.


----------



## turbospartan

RoxyHoney said:


> Hey I'm Michelle Zeller a 23yr old competitive female snowboarder. Right now I'm in Austria about to compete in a slopestyle event. I have a unique opportunity to get free hotel and tickets for the competition if I get the most "likes" on facebook. Please take a minute to vote for me as I am going broke out here. Thanks! Sweepstake 3: PleasureJamRidersVoting | QPARKS Facebook Apps Scroll down about halfway to find my pic. Michelle Zeller!



Post more pictures... that'll get your votes up.


----------



## The_Bully

Hi,
I am 33 years old and from Toronto. I first tried snowboarding like 10 years ago but didn't do much after that until 3 years ago. I am just figuring stuff out now.


----------



## NickShake

I'm 16 years old and I live in Metro Detroit Michigan. I just started to snowboardn last year and I went three times. I cant wait to go this year.


----------



## lownrangr

NickShake said:


> I'm 16 years old and I live in Metro Detroit Michigan. I just started to snowboardn last year and I went three times. I cant wait to go this year.


right on! I live in wayne. I absolutely can't wait for it to snow. I got out to cali last weekend to shred a little. Who knows when the hills around here will open. Where do you ride?


----------



## spanishflow24

I'm 21 years old

I live in Minneapolis MinneSNOWta

I am from North Denver Colorado ( so I obviously learned to board at a young age)

I started boarding when I was 8 years old 

I ride trails and BIG air and just starting to get into Park and Street ( a little nervous to do street rails though)


----------



## abqmike37

Greeting from the Southwest...Originally, from Cali now living in New Mexico. Started riding back in '06, been hooked ever since. My favorite places to ride are Wolf Creek and Durango Mountain Resort.


----------



## The-Snoopy

*Greetings from Europe*

Greetings...

I live in Denmark (Europe)

Im 24 years old and this will be my fifth season on snowboard.. 

I mainly did ride freeride up until this year but this year we are going ferestyle on my new true twin..

/KP


----------



## lukefMI

Hey I'm 18 years old. I'm from Saginaw, MI (unfortunately). I've been riding since i was 8, skied starting age 2 though. I ride a Burton Love, and mainly ride park. Love back country when I'm out west though. None here in MI. And my dream is to move West soon.


----------



## lukefMI

K21994 said:


> Usually Apple Mountain or Snowsnake, compared to boyne theyre not great but theyre the closest drive.


 I'm an instructor at Apple.


----------



## yojik

Hi everyone -- Figured I would join the forum after lurking for a year.

I'm 29, live in Bellevue, WA and call Stevens Pass home. Looking to improve my overall riding level this season and learn some tricks.

It gets tough as a bigger guy (ex football jock) 6'3, 245 lbs to build up courage to try new things, but I'm hoping to build a solid foundation buttering and see where it goes.

I'd love to hook up with more experienced riders in the area who can help me progress. 

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## marqi1761

Hi all! I'm 21 from Iowa! I lived in Oregon last year and snowboarded Hood for the season. This year I got a Summit Pass to Breck/Keystone/Abasin so I'm looking forward to making my way out there. I've been snowboarding off and on for about four years, but just started to get more serious about it last year at Hood


----------



## Justman1020

21, from FL originally, stationed in Washington state, loving the snowboarding (Got a glimpse of it about mid season last year-end season)

can't wait to have a full season, i used to snowboard in michigan, so I've got a bit of experience.


----------



## MinturnMadness

I live in Minturn CO with my wife and 6 yr old son and a gorgeous little red nosed pit. Been riding since 97 when my dad bought me a Liquid Board. I ride the Beav.
Right now I have a Nitro Team board 157, flow bindings and DC boots. My gear is a little old so saving up for a new Flow Solitude board, new flow bindings but gonna rock out my boots for at least another year.
I would be an Intermediate Expert rider, meaning I ride some sick stuff, mostly pretty well. Planning on getting my first responder certification this summer and avalanche training either this winter or next. Going to focus on getting my son up the hill first, but planning a Chamonix trip in three years with my brother a skiier from New York City.


----------



## Maxpowers

I'm 21, from Christchurch, New Zealand and have just finished my first season this year. I had played rugby since I was 5 but pretty much am addicted to snowboarding now. Planning on moving to Canada next year to be an instructor and can't wait. Summer sucks


----------



## grafta

Maxpowers said:


> I'm 21, from Christchurch, New Zealand and have just finished my first season this year. I had played rugby since I was 5 but pretty much am addicted to snowboarding now. Planning on moving to Canada next year to be an instructor and can't wait. Summer sucks


Welcome!

My gf and I moved from Auckland (she's orig from chch) to Vancouver a couple years ago. We've had a blast. Get that work permit sorted early mang!


----------



## Ryan_T

Hi everyone, 

25yr old from Toronto, Canada. Started doing this a few years ago with a handful of days/season. I'm Just starting to get comfortable. Already dragged at least 2 other noobs onto the hill. So if we're crashing into you, my apologies. :laugh:

First time getting a season pass for a local hill. This should be a nice winter - if it'll arrive already. Maybe I'll go down to Killington or Jay one of these weekends. Mostly riding outside the park, but would love to try it eventually. That or Glades.


----------



## Andus

16 years old kid from Norway. Started snowboarding in my earlier years, then i decided to give skiing a try. But after one season i just realised it wasn't my style at all, and snowboarding is just WAAAY more fun imo. So yeah i'm getting into snowboarding again and im really stoked for this season, hopefully it will be alot of fun! Other than that i longboard when it's not winter, and DJ for fun.

Cheers from Norway


----------



## new2boards2011

Hi Everyone,

I'm 29 and relatively new to snowboarding, went once a few years back and rented gear.

I don't like renting equiptment, so I bought a used board and bindings from a guy who said he only used it twice and then realized snowboarding wasnt for him. Board looks new and still has the inspection sticker on it. Got the board and bindings for 125. Also bought some cheap M3 boots for $50 at Big 5. 

Figured I'd save cash by buying the gear as opposed to renting, plus I don't like using other people's boots.

Live in SoCal so I'll be hitting up local places and maybe Mammoth again (skiied there)

Been reading different threads to learn more about boarding.


----------



## ACRealUnitedFC

Hello All,

39 in NC and although I'm old(ish), I'm also a complete newbie, but I'm looking forward to picking up the sport.

I've been lurking for a couple of weeks and have picked up some good tips and advice along the way.


----------



## SlikDsgn

*Shane*

Whats up guys. My name is Shane, 23, Southern California native. I ride Mt. High, Bear, and whatever back country we can find around here. I make it a point to get to mammoth every year and I'm going up to Jackson and CO in January. 

Back country is what I want to ride, groomers are what I ride most...


----------



## gti303

Hello!

I'm 32 from vancouver BC. I started boarding when I was 23 and got my Level 1 Instructor license when I was 27. I actually haven't boarded the last couple of years but am intending to go lots this year...you know...while I still don't feel ancient!!!!

*fingers crossed* for a safe season


----------



## [email protected]

Hhey everyone. I'm Jr and my mountain is Blue knob pa. Been riding for about 16 years and instructing for 5. Any thing else?


----------



## Andus

[email protected] said:


> Hhey everyone. I'm Jr and my mountain is Blue knob pa. Been riding for about 16 years and instructing for 5. Any thing else?


Welcome!


----------



## Bones905

Hello Everyone, New to the forum, but have been riding off and on for years across Canada. Currently in Southern Ontario, Canada, so my home mountains are: Holiday Valley N.Y./Kissing Bridge/Blue Mtn.(collingwood). Hope to learn and contribute and on this site. Cheers and Let's get the season started!!!


----------



## gabriel9

My name is Bojan, 26 programmer, live in Banja Luka. I just buy myself board Burton t52(excellent condition) and NorthWave freedom boots(excellent condition). Well i don't have any experience but i hope this year this will change. Also if someone can tell me if this equipment is good for beginner. If you have question about programming or any stuff which i can help just ask.

Best Regards.


----------



## Gangstatalk

Whats up everyone. My name is Michael I am 26 and live in northern NJ. Mountain Creek is my main mountain but I try to get up to Vermont for 3-4 days at least twice a year. I used to snowboard when I was younger then got back into it three years ago. I try to ride at least 25-30 times each winter.


----------



## Chacha

*Hello*

Hi everyone, Im Dylan. Im a Level 1 snowboard Instructor from New York. Been snowboarding for 5 years now.LOVE IT. I skiied for about 6 years before that. If you guys would mind checking out my website All-Snow - Everything Ski and Snowboard or my blog All-Snow Thank you all it would really help.


----------



## sponger606

*George from Broomfield, CO*

Hi Im George from broomfield, CO
Got into boarding last year after moving here from the UK. coming along nicely

I need some mates to go with....anyone local?
Here is a small clip I made from 2 sessions at Loveland so far this year


----------



## WasatchMan

Welcome man, I know we have a lot of members that ride around that area.

Nice video too


----------



## jrfrancisco712

Hey... New member from the bay area and sac. Been riding for the last 14 years but only took it seriously the last 4 years. Started riding park recently and loving the change from freeriding. Ride mostly in the Tahoe area, but looking forward to make more trips out of state to try out other areas.


----------



## CMG

Hi Im a total noob to snowboarding (one time rider lmao), poking around here trying to learn some ins and outs. Hoping to eventual get off the bunny slope and actually ride down a trail.


----------



## jibchick632

*Mystery board??*

Hey there, 
I've taught snowboarding for a few years now but taking a break this year to brush up my own skills. To do that I need myself a new board; I work at a sportstore where I get pro-deals, so I logged into the ROME website and there is a woman's Lo-fi Mountain Pop there, BUT I can't find this board on the regular website or anywhere else on the internet. I'm wary of buying a mystery board...has anyone heard of this board?? They make a men's version, and a Lo-fi Rocker for woman, but the one I found is Mountain Pop (same as Burton's flying-V). 
Cheers, 
Laura


----------



## grafta

jibchick632 said:


> Hey there,
> I've taught snowboarding for a few years now but taking a break this year to brush up my own skills. To do that I need myself a new board; I work at a sportstore where I get pro-deals, so I logged into the ROME website and there is a woman's Lo-fi Mountain Pop there, BUT I can't find this board on the regular website or anywhere else on the internet. I'm wary of buying a mystery board...has anyone heard of this board?? They make a men's version, and a Lo-fi Rocker for woman, but the one I found is Mountain Pop (same as Burton's flying-V).
> Cheers,
> Laura


Welcome! Post the board thing in the board section and i'm sure someone will be happy to help you track down that deck


----------



## jibchick632

I guess you would know; how do I post a new thread/question?
Thanks, 
Laura


----------



## Rider161

go to where you want to post your question and in the upper left there should be a "new thread" button


----------



## Patto5150

CMG said:


> Hi Im a total noob to snowboarding (one time rider lmao), poking around here trying to learn some ins and outs. Hoping to eventual get off the bunny slope and actually ride down a trail.


"Addicted" Mate it does not take long.


----------



## cmendo2005

Hey guys,
I'm 20 from Buffalo New York, been riding for about 4 years so I'm still a decently intermediate rider. Hands down this is the sickest forum I've seen, you guys seem awesome.


----------



## UMDTerps22

Hey everyone! I'm 24 and this coming season will be my 2nd season of riding and I love it. I'm still a beginner but I'm hoping to make a lot of improvements this season. I would love to be able to get certified to instruct next season.
~Amanda


----------



## Hacsta

Hi all ! 36 yr old dude from south jersey getting into snowboarding this season . A buddy of mine gave me a board (matt smith silence 153)to use , just got boots (vans encore boa )and bindings(ride ltd) . Tring to learn as much about the sport as i can before I hit the mountain for the first time.


----------



## Ocho

Hacsta said:


> Hi all ! 36 yr old dude from south jersey getting into snowboarding this season . A buddy of mine gave me a board (matt smith silence 153)to use , just got boots (vans encore boa )and bindings(ride ltd) . Tring to learn as much about the sport as i can before I hit the mountain for the first time.


 Welcome! 

Lots of info here on this site..there are threads in the Tips, Tricks, Instruction forum that you might find helpful before your first time out. Also consider getting a lesson.

Keep an eye on the North East regional forum for mini meets, etc in our area if you're interested. 

And...think snow.


----------



## Hacsta

Thanks!! Definetly gonna get some lessons .


----------



## ColoRADical

Hello everybody! Snowboarder hailing from Aurora, Co. I ride powder when there's powder, but am working on getting better in the park. Rode an 08 Burton Dominant for awhile with 08 Missions. Just bought a Skate Banana that's on it's way. Super stoked on that (yes I know there's hype, but sometimes it turns out to be a good thing). I also longboard a ton. Currently on a Clutch Doubletap with 196mm Surf Rodz and Cult Converters. So just dropping in to say hey


----------



## TriumphantSheep

Hey everyone! I'm 20 years old and I've been lurking the forum for awhile and finally decided to post here. I started riding last winter so I'm still a beginner/intermediate rider. I ride mostly park considering I live in Iowa and there isn't much for powder and obviously nothing for backcountry riding, but I'm making a trip to Colorado this winter for a week and I'm pumped to finally get on a mountain!


----------



## sponger606

let us coloradoans (ha im from Uk bit live here now) know, we can hook met up


----------



## Unreality

Hey guys, old/new snowboarder from Onterrible, Canada here. I'm 26 now rode for a few years when I was younger, unfortunately ate shit one day and broke both my wrists (yeah yeah shouldnt have put my hands out to stop myself) finally decided to get back into it but it literally feels like i'm starting from scratch again  looking forward to hanging out here seems like a lot of smart/informed riders here so information is plentiful.


----------



## Sean-h

Hacsta said:


> Hi all ! 36 yr old dude from south jersey getting into snowboarding this season . A buddy of mine gave me a board (matt smith silence 153)to use , just got boots (vans encore boa )and bindings(ride ltd) . Tring to learn as much about the sport as i can before I hit the mountain for the first time.


Be careful though....it's very addictive As I mentioned in my intro a few pages back, born and raised in South Africa, and while we have snow there on some very big mountains, 3000+meters, the only resort closed down a few years ago. But it was while working at an American resort 10 years ago at the tender young age of 24 that I discovered snowboarding. Lets just say I got hooked, been obsessed with it ever since. So, enjoy, you won't be sorry I'm not....but my friends and family think I'm nuts.


----------



## swagner211

Hey all! I'm 18 from Sioux Falls, SD and been riding for about 4 years (figured I should probably join after a year or two of creeping). Don't have much powder or really anything around here so I travel a lot, mostly freeride and pow outside of here, otherwise I'm stuck with groomers. Really hoping to progress this season, first few years had some luck with some broken bones! And.. just invested in a 2012 NS Infinity and I'm trying it out this weekend so I'm super stoked!
-Sam


----------



## MikeIn248

Hello!

I'm a middle-aged rider from the suburbs of Detroit. Locally I ride at Mt. Holly (I'm pretty anxious for this season to get started). Most years I take a couple trips east, and occasionally I do trips west. This year I have two one-week trips planned to Sugarbush, Vermont. For long weekends I sometimes go to Bristol Mt. in New York or Nubs Nob in northern lower Michigan.

I have two sons, almost 3 and 5-1/2. I had my older son on downhill skis last season, and he'll be on skis again this year (he did great). Next year I'll let him switch to snowboarding.

See you on the slopes.


----------



## Hacsta

Sean-h said:


> Be careful though....it's very addictive As I mentioned in my intro a few pages back, born and raised in South Africa, and while we have snow there on some very big mountains, 3000+meters, the only resort closed down a few years ago. But it was while working at an American resort 10 years ago at the tender young age of 24 that I discovered snowboarding. Lets just say I got hooked, been obsessed with it ever since. So, enjoy, you won't be sorry I'm not....but my friends and family think I'm nuts.


I feel ya !! I work with a bunch of boarders they keep telling how much fun i'm gonna have once i get a couple lessons under my belt.


----------



## Hacsta

Bones905 said:


> Hello Everyone, New to the forum, but have been riding off and on for years across Canada. Currently in Southern Ontario, Canada, so my home mountains are: Holiday Valley N.Y./Kissing Bridge/Blue Mtn.(collingwood). Hope to learn and contribute and on this site. Cheers and Let's get the season started!!!


Red Dragons!!!


----------



## Sean-h

I forgot to add, the resort I speak of in South Africa while on some very big mountains only had 2 slopes of 500meters each, often no natural snow, so 100% man made, and when people find out I'm from South Africa one of the first things they ask is do I surf, and the answer is, never. Yet South Africa has world class waves, Jeffrey's Bay is in the world top 10 spots, yet considering all this, I snowboard.....go figure.


----------



## Big Perm

Hey everyone, just signed up the other day, I'm 24 from Michigan and I've been riding since 10th grade so about 8 years. I'm currently riding an 08 Butron Dominant but looking to get either a Custom X or a monkey wrench this season.


----------



## CMG

Patto5150 said:


> "Addicted" Mate it does not take long.


lol as I have learned lol


----------



## Kayne

*Bellingham WA and Stevens Pass*

I'm a long-time snowboarder. I live in Bellingham, WA, the city of subdued excitement, and switched over to riding snow skates about four years ago. Last year, the general manager at Mt. Baker, my local mountain, decided that snow skates were unfit for his chair lifts (I had ridden there two years in a row before it became an issue), which is unlike every other mountain in the state. This was dutifully written up in Starfish, the snowskate mag, but it hasn't changed their policy. I'm also old enough to remember that type of discrimination, and when Mt. Baker was the progressive resort that let snowboarders like Terry Kidwell, purple spandex tights and all, on the mountain. If Mt. Baker wants to be like Deer Valley, fine, but it still was a sad day to realize that it was no longer the resort for me. I won't support them financially.

So now I ride at Stevens Pass. I have a short freestyle deck (Danny Kass 36") and a longer Florida Powderskate. I mostly stick to blue runs as tackling black diamonds with no bindings are a bit out of my reach so far. I love powder days, the only days I get out the Powderskate.

I'd really like to meet other people to go riding at Stevens Pass in Washington State.

No, you don't have to ride a snow skate too; there's so few of us out there. Instead, I'd ask that you like riding trees, particularly the squirrel trail at Stevens and all the similar sweet spots. I don't ride park much but occasionally will have a go; not having bindings makes rail slides a whole other challenge.I'm also as fast as I can be on a snowskate, but that's not necessarily as fast as someone on an all mountain board who's bombing the run.

This year I'm probably going to be on the Muffin Run bus on Tuesdays, starting in January. Meeting at the mountain or on the bus would be fine. Alternatively, I'd be happy to share driving duties from Bellingham on other days than Tuesday.


----------



## newboard

*Hey*

Alright I'm new to the site and snowboarding. I'm in Germany for now waiting for the mountains to open up. If anyone has advice for me please let me know.


----------



## zealandblack

Been reading threads on the site for a while, but finally decided to start posting here. I'm 27. Been snowboarding since college up in seattle (alpental, and stevens), but I recently moved to sf bay area, so now I do most of my boarding in tahoe (heavenly or northstar mostly). I used to do primarily backcountry, but a couple years ago, i started transitioning into park riding. Nowadays I pretty much stay in the park all day, with maybe a few tree runs every now and then depending on the conditions. 
I'm hoping to progress this year in my rail riding. trying to work on hitting kinks, as well as trying new ways of getting on/off of rails/boxes (180/270 on, 180 off, etc.) and hold my nose/tail presses on longer features. Also trying to go bigger on jumps and try bigger rotations. Can do 3's on medium kickers, want to see if i can finish this season with 5's. 
Hope to keep getting valuable advice from this site, and maybe contributing some myself.


----------



## Zombaco

Hey everybody,

New the forum, and started snowboarding last year. Been a skater off and on for 25+ years, but 10 days on the hill last year has me hooked like nothing else. Really happy to have stumbled upon this gem of a site. So many great tips for getting better in every way possible. I can't wait to kick off the season after Christmas, and put those tips and info to use. My goals for the season are dynamic turns (carving and skidded), park play, and vast improvement in the trees and pow. Got myself a Mammoth season pass and I'm aiming for 30+ days this season- SNOW ALREADY!!

-Zombaco


----------



## quikboarder93

Hey snowboarders. 

I am 18 years old and live in Maryland. 

I mainly ride at shitty resorts like Liberty, Roundtop, and Whitetail in PA, but try to go to a real mountain at least every other year. 

I've been to Jay Peak, VT, Tremblant, Canada, and Squaw Valley, California and plan to move to either Lake Tahoe or Vermont shortly after college. 

I've been snowboarding since I was 8 and still love it more than anything.

I'm not much of a jib kid, but 25+ ft kickers excite me and those are another story 

That is all.


----------



## Planespotting

Hello from Michigan! 

I joined the other day and might as well intro myself. I am 34 and from the Boyne area of Michigan. I have been snowboarding for 3 years now and am still not a midwest black diamond rider but that's ok. I enjoy winding trails through the woods anyway, not some steep wide open slope under a high speed lift or anything like that. No park or pipe either. I've only ridden locally. 

I'm riding a Burton Supermodel X from two or three years ago with CO2 bindings, K2 boa boots I'm not a fan of, wear a helmet, and have Smith I/O goggles. That should cover the equipment. 

Have fun everyone!


----------



## lownrangr

Planespotting said:


> Hello from Michigan!
> 
> I joined the other day and might as well intro myself. I am 34 and from the Boyne area of Michigan. I have been snowboarding for 3 years now and am still not a midwest black diamond rider but that's ok. I enjoy winding trails through the woods anyway, not some steep wide open slope under a high speed lift or anything like that. No park or pipe either. I've only ridden locally.
> 
> I'm riding a Burton Supermodel X from two or three years ago with CO2 bindings, K2 boa boots I'm not a fan of, wear a helmet, and have Smith I/O goggles. That should cover the equipment.
> 
> Have fun everyone!


welcome! I'm jealous that you have boyne and nubs that are open. Four hours south of you we have nothin'. This season is killing me! I won a 2 for 1 pass from boyne last week so i'll be coming up for sure this season! I've never been there so i'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Planespotting

lownrangr said:


> welcome! I'm jealous that you have boyne and nubs that are open. Four hours south of you we have nothin'. This season is killing me! I won a 2 for 1 pass from boyne last week so i'll be coming up for sure this season! I've never been there so i'm looking forward to it!


Just got back from Boyne Highlands. Nice groomed snow right now. If you haven't been to Boyne before most ppl I know prefer the Highlands. Most of the runs are open now. Pretty soon we should finally have winter weather and a trip to the Boynes will be worth it. The nice thing is, once you get your pass it is good at both and they are only 1/2 hour away from each other.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r

Sup Snowboarding Forums. Hailing from Mass. This will be my first season snowboarding. Riding a Burton Indie with Burton bindings, K2 BOA boots, and all white Giro googles. Hoping to hit up Butternut, Mt.Snow and Killington soon.


----------



## PaulW

*What I need?*

What do I need?
Well snow would be good, but first things first. 
I need your help to find me suitable equipment that would best suit my size and build. 

Status: beginner - Can stop forwards & backwards, but haven't learnt to turn yet.
Weight - 20 stone 6 pounds
Height - 6 foot 1 inch
Feet - size 11
Wealth - I wish - and cost will therefore be a factor, even if I have to look on ebay

From the information I've stated, can you suggest equipment that will give me reasonable value for money, for a board and boots?

Appreciated,
Paul


----------



## movnup83704

*intro*

My name is Bryan and I live in Boise Idaho but I travel all over the region to hit up the best resorts around. I started snowboarding in 1990 when I moved to Colorado as a kid and have been at it ever since. I don’t really ride park at all or groomers for that matter, I mostly get out of bounds and into the trees. From there I like to jump off anything but mostly I’m always searching for the best powder stashes. Anyway I decided to join the forum because I have a few questions on gear and thought I would talk to all of you.


----------



## easton714

Hey!

I'm a 30 year old male who worked in high school and into college at a Midwestern ski/board shop and occasionally rode for Rossignol in middling midwestern boardercross events.

I've been out of the game for the better part of the last decade because of college, a job, where I live, and an injury. Thankfully, the injury has been fixed (shoulder reconstruction) and family relocated to COlorado (and we are moving soon ourselves.

I am primarily a freerider with no pipe or park. I like steep, deep, and fast


I currently ride an "old" Rossignol Premier 159 with Rossi bindings but I am looking to upgrade both. The only thing equipment-wise I have upgraded so far is my boots. I got a wicked deal on a pair of 686 New Balance double Boas. they are WAY better than my "old" Rossis that hurt my feet by the end of every run.

I've got other posts about it (board section) but I am looking for advice on a new board. I hope to get a new one pretty quickly.

Thanks!


----------



## wernersl

Mornin all. First post in this forum. I lurked around here for a while before deciding on a new board, so I figured it was time to join. I'm 34 years old and started riding about 8 years ago. Riding has really turned into an obsession! Of course I only get out about 10 or so days a season, but having a couple kids will do that to ya. 

Anyway, thanks to some of killer, in depth posts on here I decided on a Never Summer Raptor X 165. Im 5'11, weigh around 250 and sport a size 13 boot. Big boy, I know, but love to freeride. Not much of a park junky, save a few fun boxes and kickers. Mounted to the board are a pair of Rome Arsenal bindings and my DC boots (Phase I think). I'm quite happy with my setup so far, now that I have the NS! 

Look forward to getting to know the community, and maybe see some of you out there in Bear/Summit. I will be hitting Mammoth at the end of Feb, provided the white fluffy decides to fall this year.

See y'all out there.


----------



## jordanovich

Hey everyone, I joined up here awhile back to search through the posts on gear reviews and whatnot, figured I'd introduce myself now. I'm Jordan, 28 yrs old, been boarding for about 10 years. Just got new gear for '11/'12:

K2 Parkstar 157
Union Force bindings
32 Prion boots

I've been riding a Custom X w/ P1's for the past five years and I decided I wanted to switch it up and get something really comfortable and more playful that I can take in the park.

I'm from the SF Bay Area so I mostly board in Tahoe and the lower Sierras (Dodge Ridge & Bear Valley)

Pray for snow everyone, I'm dying to get back out there


:thumbsup:


----------



## WRXChris

hey everybody,

I'm 29 and from the VA suburbs of DC. I've been riding since I was 13, and have ridden quite a bit in CO (Telluride is one of my favorite places on earth), Arosa Switzerland a few times, Utah once, Mont Tremblant Canada, and lots of boring little east coast stuff. I would call my abilities advanced freeride, and intermediate freestyle. I've dabbled in the back-country but don't have much experience there. I'm moving to northern Cali in the spring, and am planning on moving to Telluride CO next winter! Super excited about all that. Just got a new board, my setup is this:

2012 Never Summer Proto CT 157
2007 Burton C60 bindings
2012 Burton Ruler boots

Anyways, this season I'll probably do quite a few day trips to Whitetail PA when conditions are ideal, and I'm going up to Stratton Vermont mid January for a week, and then in late Feburary I'll be at Snowbird UT for a week. Now if only the snow gods would start cooperating!!!


----------



## Mr Fnord

Hello from Athens, Greece!

I am 33 years old,my hobby is surfing and i recently find out snowboarding. Season in Greece is short but i guess its better from no season at all.


----------



## jak

Hello everyone,

I wanted to introduce myself...I just recently moved to Salt Lake City and have just started snowboarding this year after having lived most of my life in the southeast or flat midwest. So far its been awesome and I'm already totally addicted. I just recently picked up a pass at Solitude and purchased my own gear. Now if it would only start snowing around here....


----------



## irrballsac

Hello everyone! I'm from Tennessee. I've always loved snowboarding and in 05 I went for the first time and havent looked back. In 07 I bought my first board, a 06 salomon scout 157. I had a pair of morrow bindings(garbage) to start out with, and last year I swapped them for Ride RX xl in size( i sport a hefty size 13 boot.)

I am 6'3 and when I started I was 170ish pounds. Now I'm a bit bigger (215) but losing more before I go for the big trip of the year. My hope is to get down to 195. Now I'm in the market for a libtech lando series 157w. I like my board size but want to try one out a little bigger. 

Every year me and my friends hit up the local mountains (Paoli peaks, Stl, ober gatlinburg, and going to try out perfect north in a few weeks, once we FINALLY get snow) once or twice to get back in the swing of things then we head out west for a week. The first year we went to created butte, co and learned tons. Second year went to breckenridge and started conquering some diamonds, and jibbing a little. This year we are headed to snowmass / aspen to try to do a little bit of everything. I'm hoping for some of the great pow we got in breckenridge, but kind of sad we won't get the night rides like we got in keystone. We are going the last week of feb/ first week of march. 

Look forward to hearing from some others and having a great winter with tons of snow!!!


----------



## jpchase

Hello all, I'm 33 and started riding around 15 years ago. Unfortunately, I have been unable to ride for the last 4 years due to the birth of my son and work related issues. Needless to say, I've been itching to get back at it and I have finally found myself in the position to start up again!

Of course the season I decide to start riding again, I have been able to wear shorts through December here on the east coast.

Anyhow, I have just recently found this forum and it has consumed most of my free time trying to catch up on the new tech that is available today. I guess its a nice way to pass the time till I can actually head out to one of the local hills.


----------



## wernersl

WRXChris said:


> hey everybody,
> 
> I'm 29 and from the VA suburbs of DC. I've been riding since I was 13, and have ridden quite a bit in CO (Telluride is one of my favorite places on earth), Arosa Switzerland a few times, Utah once, Mont Tremblant Canada, and lots of boring little east coast stuff. I would call my abilities advanced freeride, and intermediate freestyle. I've dabbled in the back-country but don't have much experience there. I'm moving to northern Cali in the spring, and am planning on moving to Telluride CO next winter! Super excited about all that. Just got a new board, my setup is this:
> 
> 2012 Never Summer Proto CT 157
> 2007 Burton C60 bindings
> 2012 Burton Ruler boots
> 
> Anyways, this season I'll probably do quite a few day trips to Whitetail PA when conditions are ideal, and I'm going up to Stratton Vermont mid January for a week, and then in late Feburary I'll be at Snowbird UT for a week. Now if only the snow gods would start cooperating!!!


How do you like that Proto CT so far? I just picked up a RaptorX and had no idea what I was missing!


----------



## WRXChris

wernersl said:


> How do you like that Proto CT so far? I just picked up a RaptorX and had no idea what I was missing!


Man, that's exactly how I feel! There were only very small kickers the day I had it out, and one lil 8' tabletop, so I wasn't able to do a whole lot, but man it's got soooo much pop! I'm not totally used to the rocker yet, but it definitely makes it ride more playful than a traditional camber board, and the camber near the tips gives it awesome grip. Never Summer is amazing, I gotta give them props!


----------



## ChristinaAK36

WRXChris said:


> hey everybody,
> 
> I'm 29 and from the VA suburbs of DC. I've been riding since I was 13, and have ridden quite a bit in CO (Telluride is one of my favorite places on earth), Arosa Switzerland a few times, Utah once, Mont Tremblant Canada, and lots of boring little east coast stuff. I would call my abilities advanced freeride, and intermediate freestyle. I've dabbled in the back-country but don't have much experience there. I'm moving to northern Cali in the spring, and am planning on moving to Telluride CO next winter! Super excited about all that. Just got a new board, my setup is this:
> 
> 2012 Never Summer Proto CT 157
> 2007 Burton C60 bindings
> 2012 Burton Ruler boots
> 
> Anyways, this season I'll probably do quite a few day trips to Whitetail PA when conditions are ideal, and I'm going up to Stratton Vermont mid January for a week, and then in late Feburary I'll be at Snowbird UT for a week. Now if only the snow gods would start cooperating!!!


Chris - where in VA are you from? I was born and raised in Loudoun County... spent the last 5 years down in Radford and just moved to AK last summer. Im jealous that you even have an NS... there are 3 I'm picking from... but it'll be off season before I can pick one up!


----------



## SGM

Yo. 

37 year old Swede, picked up my first board back in '92, and rode Sims boards up to late 90's - got a Palmer board which I hated, bought a house...stopped riding more or less...got a new Forum board a few years ago, did a few days, got really hooked last winter, broke my wrist when a slalom-muppet thought it was a good idea to cross the slope behind a blind crest - and that was it for last season. 

This season it's ON. Done 5 days already, and it's somewhat of a personal record (our proper season hasn't begun yet).



Still loving that old Forum JP walker 163 though, only treated myself a pair of fresh boots, pants and a new jacket, but it's hard not to look at the new rocker-stuff.

/J


----------



## wkndwarrior

hello fellow riders. 31 y/o male, currently living in bucks county pa. been riding for 5 years. yea i got a late start. but i got hooked overnight. currently riding the new 2012 arbor relapse. just broke it in the other day. hoping to get as many sessions in before my knee surgery. its probably not smart to ride with a torn meniscus but winters only so long. been to blut mt 1x this year. checking out round top next week.


----------



## Ocho

wkndwarrior said:


> hello fellow riders. 31 y/o male, currently living in bucks county pa. been riding for 5 years. yea i got a late start. but i got hooked overnight. currently riding the new 2012 arbor relapse. just broke it in the other day. hoping to get as many sessions in before my knee surgery. its probably not smart to ride with a torn meniscus but winters only so long. been to blut mt 1x this year. checking out round top next week.


Welcome!

Bucks County, eh? I'm there often for work (mostly lower Bucks). It's a beautiful area of PA. 

Keep an eye on the NE Regional Forum for meet ups in the area.

And good luck with your knee!


----------



## wernersl

WRXChris said:


> Man, that's exactly how I feel! There were only very small kickers the day I had it out, and one lil 8' tabletop, so I wasn't able to do a whole lot, but man it's got soooo much pop! I'm not totally used to the rocker yet, but it definitely makes it ride more playful than a traditional camber board, and the camber near the tips gives it awesome grip. Never Summer is amazing, I gotta give them props!


Yeah even the Raptor pops like crazy. Didnt expect to get so much from a freeride board. Takes a little extra to get her off the ground but when you do it flies!


----------



## SGM

WRXChris said:


> Man, that's exactly how I feel! There were only very small kickers the day I had it out, and one lil 8' tabletop, so I wasn't able to do a whole lot, but man it's got soooo much pop! I'm not totally used to the rocker yet, but it definitely makes it ride more playful than a traditional camber board, and the camber near the tips gives it awesome grip. Never Summer is amazing, I gotta give them props!


WRX eh? Another fellow Impreza owner? The scoob is what took me away from snowboards more or less between 2000-2008 (my turbo ended up with a straight cut dogbox, ethanol conversion, autronic, antilag, etc, etc).  Still got yours?


----------



## Rogue.

*New to the forum*

Hey everyone... "Rogue" here. I've been boarding for a couple of years now, but finally joined a forum to hopefully meet some people to ride with! I'm out of Maryland


----------



## quikboarder93

Rogue. said:


> Hey everyone... "Rogue" here. I've been boarding for a couple of years now, but finally joined a forum to hopefully meet some people to ride with! I'm out of Maryland


Hey man do you ride at Ski Liberty, Whitetail, or Wisp?


----------



## Rogue.

quikboarder93 said:


> Hey man do you ride at Ski Liberty, Whitetail, or Wisp?



Woman is more like it! lol I've done liberty and whitetail, and they're ok but I would rather make the drive to seven springs or blue mountain.


----------



## quikboarder93

Rogue. said:


> Woman is more like it! lol I've done liberty and whitetail, and they're ok but I would rather make the drive to seven springs or blue mountain.


Oh even better! Haha. Well I go to Liberty allll the time. How old are you? Maybe we could meet up some time to go shred!


----------



## wkndwarrior

EatRideSleep said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Bucks County, eh? I'm there often for work (mostly lower Bucks). It's a beautiful area of PA.
> 
> Keep an eye on the NE Regional Forum for meet ups in the area.
> 
> And good luck with your knee!


thanks, meet ups are a good idea. i usually ride w/ my wife and shes pregnant this year....so out of commission. i live in lower bucks, falls twp. see you on the mtn.


----------



## Ocho

wkndwarrior said:


> thanks, meet ups are a good idea. i usually ride w/ my wife and shes pregnant this year....so out of commission. i live in lower bucks, falls twp. see you on the mtn.


Sure, the meet ups are fun. Congrats on the little one!! Your wife isn't missing much the way this season has been going, that's for sure.

Hope to see ya out there!


----------



## forestfalcon

Hi all! New here, new to snowboarding in general. I started back in 2006, but took a digger the second day out and broke two bones in my arm...sufficed to say, it's taken me awhile to get back on the board. I haven't been in a few years. My "first" winter is sport is Falconry, and I used to spend all my days/weekends out with the hawks or falcons. I recently had a baby, so I didn't have enough time to devote to the hunting sport, but still wanted to maintain my ties with the outdoors. I started again last weekend, went for 4 days, picking it up okay again. I'll be getting out several more times this season, so I hope I can progress well!


----------



## Ocho

forestfalcon said:


> Hi all! New here, new to snowboarding in general. I started back in 2006, but took a digger the second day out and broke two bones in my arm...sufficed to say, it's taken me awhile to get back on the board. I haven't been in a few years. My "first" winter is sport is Falconry, and I used to spend all my days/weekends out with the hawks or falcons. I recently had a baby, so I didn't have enough time to devote to the hunting sport, but still wanted to maintain my ties with the outdoors. I started again last weekend, went for 4 days, picking it up okay again. I'll be getting out several more times this season, so I hope I can progress well!


Welcome!

Wow...Falconry?! That's interesting. Birds of prey are pretty spectacular creatures.


----------



## amirsh413

*Hi*

Hello all,

That's my first post (although I've been a silent reader for a couple of months)... Lots of great people and info running around these forums.

I'm living in Israel, riding for 5 years (5-6 days per season in Europe, trying to go to a different resort every year).
Learned to ride by myself except for the first day where I had a private lesson of about 40 minutes, so I guess I'm somewhat of an intermediate rider.

Starting this season I'm hoping to ride at least 2 weeks each season, although it's hard to do it here - you have to travel overseas to see some snow...
Hopefully it'll work out for me, but anyways - great to be here!

Cheers,
Amir


----------



## mikeh6

New member here, alot of good info. i'm getting back into snowboarding after 8 years even though im only 27. i snowboarded all through out high school and some of college. i've already gone 3 times this season even though its been pretty warm around here. I couldn't believe that i picked it right back up with no problems. 

my new board and bindings should be here this week and i can't wait to really get things going again.


----------



## forestfalcon

EatRideSleep said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Wow...Falconry?! That's interesting. Birds of prey are pretty spectacular creatures.



I fully agree! I'll get back into it some day, it's just a huge time commitment..just not super feasible with a new baby to go out hunting everyday for several hours.


----------



## Ocho

forestfalcon said:


> I fully agree! I'll get back into it some day, it's just a huge time commitment..just not super feasible with a new baby to go out hunting everyday for several hours.


Congrats on the new addition! 

One of the highlights of my summer was seeing a Red-Tailed Hawk tail feather when I was out riding a horse one day haha. Seriously, I was so stoked to see it! There are some resident hawks where I was riding and I've tried for years to scope out the areas for closer looks of them. This one was in an entirely different area than where I had seen the hawks. However. I've seen rabbits over there plenty of times. I suppose the hawks did, too...


----------



## forestfalcon

EatRideSleep said:


> Congrats on the new addition!
> 
> One of the highlights of my summer was finding a Red-Tailed Hawk tail feather when I was out riding a horse one day haha. Seriously, I was so stoked to find it! There are some resident hawks where I was riding and I've tried for years to scope out the areas for any loose feathers. This one was in an entirely different area than where I had seen the hawks. However. I've seen rabbits over there plenty of times. I suppose the hawks did, too...


Well, thanks so much! My husband can't wait to start teaching her how to ride...I don't think he listens to me that 7 months old is a tad young. We'll tackle the whole walking thing first. ha!

Red tails are super cool. I've only flown one out of the 7 birds that I've had over the years, but he was my favorite. I had to release him once I was huge and pregnant, as detangling myself from barbed wire fences was becoming a circus act.


----------



## Ocho

forestfalcon said:


> Well, thanks so much! My husband can't wait to start teaching her how to ride...I don't think he listens to me that 7 months old is a tad young. We'll tackle the whole walking thing first. ha!
> 
> Red tails are super cool. I've only flown one out of the 7 birds that I've had over the years, but he was my favorite. I had to release him once I was huge and pregnant, as detangling myself from barbed wire fences was becoming a circus act.


Haha that's awesome about your husband and daughter.

Wow...that does sound interesting! I didn't know they're able to be released, just like that. They seem so spectacular in so many ways.


----------



## KidCuppy

*New to Snow Sports*

Hey everyone im really interested in getting into snow boarding, I went skiing once in high school, I would like to go more often, I have a couple of people who go often, I'm interested in getting a beginner board and bindings, anything I should know about getting one is it a good idea bad idea, IDK, PM me if you have any suggestions or recommendations. I amd right handed (if that all matters) 5'6" 210 pounds, im athletic and a quick learner. shoe size 11 Wide though. so anyone have stuff they are trying to sell or what PM me thanks


----------



## 6ieks

Greetings from Belgium!

I'am 30 years young founder of the organisation UrbanValley.be snowtripping.

Skiing for more then 15 years and learned snowboarding in 2010. Nowedays i'am only into snowboarding, this year i want to learn switch riding, 50/50 on box and 180! 
From 9 till 18 march i go with UrbanValley.be to the winter x games in Tignes!!! Crazy snowtrip garanteed, lol!
Also d-jaying for more then 15 years, dj 6AM is the name, i play mostly reggae, dancehall and hiphop, stricktly with vinyl! Yes u can call me a old school dj 
Mi got a crew that plays only reggae called North Venice Crew, u can check us every thursday from 9pm till 10pm on villabota.be, show called Bruges Rock Reggae!

urbanvalley
UrbanValley.be | Facebook
North Venice Crew | Facebook
North Venice Crew

Bless


----------



## allgrnpenguin

*Hello from Munich*

Hey just joined up and wanted to introduce myself and hopefully start getting some advice!

30 yr old Aussie living in Munich, been riding for 5 years. 158cm Rome Solution (I love this board!). Still trying to get my technique on and off-piste right before heading into the park, but would ultimately love to end up as an all-mountain freestyler or something. (Used to live in Japan - they have some incredible freestylers there - spinning out flatland tricks and stuff all over the place! A lot tamer here in Europe!). Love finding the natural hits just off the pistes and such but all I seem to be able to do are lame straight airs - can't even grab!

Anyway, not sure how to really progress. Hoping to get some advice here. Even thinking about quitting work one day and doing a whole season somewhere!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

welcome to the forum man! enjoy the stay:thumbsup:


----------



## Lodi

Hello, my name is Mattia, I'm 21 years old and I write from italy!


----------



## photobetty

Hi everyone! I'm Susan, from the Washington DC/Northern VA area. I've been lurking for a few months and am outing myself to say hello. I just started riding, and I think I'm in love.  I can't stop thinking about it! I learned a few weeks ago on a visit to CO (took a lesson for a few hours), and I've been once here in the DC area so far. I have a few more local trips planned for this season if the weather here will cooperate at all. I'm also a photographer, so I'll be looking into getting into the photo aspect of snowboarding once I'm confident enough that I can ride with my beloved camera gear in tow without smashing it to pieces. 

I work a regular day job, so thanks for providing me with a way to live and breathe snowboarding for the days that I can't actually be out on the slopes!


----------



## van-gramsci

Hey...I'm a beginner living in Ottawa. Just got out on my board for the first time ever this past weekend. I made the trip to Tremblant with some friends and I am hooked already. At 22 years old, it's been a long time coming. I've wanted to snowboard for more than 10 years (and I've actually owned my current gear for 4 years), but circumstances were such that I just never had the opportunity to learn. I'm elated now that I'm on my board, and I'm really looking forward to a full weekend of boarding (4 days) at Tremblant starting this Friday. 

I've browsed these boards periodically, and now that I've begun riding I figured I might as well join the discussion.


----------



## KBNYY

Same boat as a lot of people, been browsing the forums here for a bit but just starting to post now. Just started to snowboard and really getting into it so I'm going through the process of trying to get my equipment and the time to get out there and really hit it. I'm enjoying everything these forums have to offer and appreciate all the information and help that is provided.


----------



## michcont

*Hey all*

My name is Mike from New York, and just switched from ski's to a board 2 years ago.. Now I got my five year old daughter into it to..


----------



## seldin

Hey, I'm Andrew and I'm from Maine. I went out about a half dozen times 7 years ago. I finally have the finances to start up again. Went out and bought all new gear and picked up a midweek season pass to Sunday River. Got myself a Burton 154 White Collection Standard, a set of simple Burton Freestyle bindings and a sweet pair of Rampants for my boots.


----------



## jcam1981

Hey from Upstate NY! I've been off snowboarding for 7 years, but I am excited to get back out on the mountain.
I started this season with this setup - 160 W Burton Bullet, Burton Cartels and Burton Black Motos. I didn't like anything but the bindings.

I have sold all that and now I have a Lib Tech Skunk Ape 157W, Union Force Acid Green bindings and White Nike Zoom Force 1's. The setup I should have started with in the first place.


----------



## Frankyis4

Hey. I'm Alan. I'm from Los Angeles. I kind of learned how to snowboard (Both parents ski) and then I joined the Military and been off the mountain for about 5 years. (I was in Texas) I'm back in California now (Santa Barbara) and I'm enjoying getting back on the mountain, learning new things, and getting better while also meeting some new people and getting some friends on the mountain as well. My current board is a DC XFB 159 and I'm using Burton Customs. (I had flows but the cable sheared on the mountain so I had to buy bindings on mountain, never going back to flows)


----------



## cooksomerice

*Forum Noob*

Hey,

I am 46y/o. 

13th season coming up.


----------



## cooksomerice

*Forum Noob*

Hey,

I am 46y/o. 

Snowboarded 11 of out last 13 seasons about 5 to 10 days per year.

Skated till I was about 20, so that helped when I decided to switch from skis to board.

Free rider obv.(old guy). Intermediate-advanced. Can ride anywhere in bounds/ some side-country. Because of my limited time in the mountains and powder days are few and far between, I usually fine myself searching around groomers for pow stashes.

Joined here looking for help in choosing a new set up.( will post there next).

Love snowboarding, love the mountain. Lurked on here for a few days, seem to be some nice peeps and some really good advise from some of the regs.

Thanks in advance as I know I will get some great advise here.


----------



## PA n8

My name is Nathan and I am a 25 year old from Central PA.

I've been out of college for over 2 years now with no job in my field. I got my undergrad in Marketing and also got my MBA. I currently am working the Ski Shop at Tussey Mountain, can't complain about a free lift ticket.

My first snowboard was an O'Sin OSZ 162 Wide with Ride boots and bindings. The whole setup was way too big for me. The board was too long, too wide, and too stiff, the boots and bindings were also too large. This all made it a bitch to turn, I also caught edges so easily with this thing. Because it left a bad taste in my mouth I probably only used it 10 or so times in 8-10 years of having it.

Then for this year since I was getting back into snowboarding I waited till the end of last season for the deals. I ended up with a 156 GNU Carbon Credit, Burton Cartel Restricted Bindings, and 32 Lashed Boots.

So far this year I've been down to 7 Springs the day after New Years and have ridden 3 evening so far at Tussey. I am so happy with this new setup, it is so easy to turn. With how little I have snowboarded and how bad my old setup was I am kind of relearning how to snowboard a little. Before I would be afraid I wouldn't be able to a turn when I needed to and it made me feel very out of control, this new set up is so easy to turn I just need to have confidence and I feel I will progress much more.

I really want to do more terrain park stuff and am doing a little jumping. I just need to learn how to land jumps properly. I kind of have an F it attitude were I will try a feature or jump and if I screw up... oh well.


----------



## squirrelystar

*Ayyyye*

Hallo thar  -waves- Tori from Texass. I've shared some pure bliss with with a few mountains over the past two years. I was enticed to learn how to snowboard by my buddy from Canadiaaa. The more he shared pictures, stories, videos, and his desire to kill it with the snow covered mountains the more I wanted to be a part of it all. On the way to school and work riding DART I'd stand in the small stairwell in between each stop, feet spread, squatting, eyes closed (sometimes ) trying to imagine what snowboarding was like. 

I went and bought my first pair of pants in November 2010 and started to plan a trip to visit my sister in West Virginia. September came around and I got my plane tickets. Then on came December and my first jacket, socks, and gloves. January ripped around the corner and I found myself at the Pitssburgh International Airport being picked up by that previously mentioned buddy o Canada. We went to two different hills, Wisp in Maryland and Canaan in West Virginia. Canada taught both my sister and I how to snowboard that weekend and the trip was nothing short of amazing. As soon as I saw the first hill I knew there was no way in hell I would be living the remainder of my life in Texas. 

My sister and I made plans to visit my grandmother in Cali January 2012. My canadian buuhdee flew in as well and patiently reminded my sister and I here and there of what we were doing and I started to learn how to link my turns on Bear Mountain. This time I had my own boots, bindings, and board. Thank you Random Hero. 

I'm going to try my best to try and hit up Colorado before the seasons end and I'm moving to California this summer. I'm definitely looking forward to being able to board all throughout the next season in Cali, hopefully with some new buddies that hit up the hills in socal. 

Its nice to meet you all and by the looks of it this forum will do nothing but make boarding more appealing.  xoxo


----------



## seriouscat

Found this forum while looking up all the new developments in snowboarding.

I am from Alberta, Canada. Did some weekend warrior boarding when I was still in college. But stopped skiing and boarding about 6 years ago. I scramble and backpack in the rockies every other week in the summer, and occasionally snowshoe and ice climb. But these winter activities doesn't hold my interests thru the winter. 

As I am single have no real dependents, I made a commitment to become an expert at boarding with eventual goal of split boarding in the back country.


----------



## haka

hi. i'm Haka from Portugal.

just started snowboarding in Andorra, a few weeks ago. already totally addicted.

cheers mates.


----------



## BrenchToast

hey Brian from San Diego here! i just went to the snow for the first time last weekend and i cant believe how mch fun it is! going again this Sunday up to snow summit for the day 

i was able to get the hang of it pretty quick and made it down the bunny slope without falling on my second try. i still have a lot of questions so i guess il just start exploring the forum and checking out whats up!


----------



## tonez

Hey everybody, im Tony, 26 and from nyc, this is my first season getting into snowboarding, been snowboarding before but im really getting into now and its really addicting, really hoping to learning from the info posted on the site, thanks


----------



## cease_cows

Hey all,

My name is Chad, I am 27 and I live in Fort Collins CO. Haven't been snowboarding in six years, but my wife and I are moving to Park City this spring (just had a kid, gonna lean on her rents for a while), and I feel that it would only be appropriate for me to get back into the sport. I just purchased a NeverSummer SL 161, and I cannot wait to hit the mountain! If anyone has any advice for a noob in Park City it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Omerta

Hey all

DJ here from Ireland. I'm 26, Never been snowboarding or skiing, so Ive set myself the goal of moving to whistler in October. Cool forum, I'll be hounding ye all for advice!

Outer
DJ


----------



## Roobiks

Gday all!
Names Mac, 23, Western Australian.
First time boarding was last year got hooked, spent a week in New Zealand.
Going back this year for a couple weeks.

Rode a Process V last year (borrowed a mates) and bought myself a Rome Agent Rocker 2012 for this trip and many more to come!

Cheers all!


----------



## DMur

*Intro*

Hi all. I'm 37 years old and have been riding since I was 12. My first board was a Burton 137 with neon zebra stripes! I'm currently riding a 2001 Jamie Lynn. I'm a skater at heart so I dig carving the groomers and playing in the trees when the snow gods are feeling gracious. I started riding on the East Coast but have since moved to California. I'm looking forward to throwing some ideas around with some like minded boarders on this here forum.


----------



## Snow_Ninja87

*intro*

hi everybody im 24 years old im new to snowboarding so far i had 2 runs and i loved it. and im looking to network with people with the same interest. I also like to meet people from las vegas. koz thats where im from. oh yeah by the way my name is anthony haha!!!.


----------



## AllisonNicD

My name is Allison I just moved to Seattle, WA recently and absolutely love the snowboard scene out here! I have been snowboarding for about 10 years now, and I cannot get enough it. The West coast has a lot to offer in terms of great pow turns. I would suggest any snowboarder or skier to hit up the mountains out here for some awesome scenery and snow!


----------



## MikeDacre

*Beginner!*

Hi!

I am just starting snowboarding, I have been twice ever and it was a blast both times so now I am procrastinating at work and reading snowboarding forums instead! I am itching to get back to the mountains


----------



## Rambros

Hi All! I'm Carlo, i'm 24 years old and write from Italy. Practice snowboarding since 2 years. I love this sport and I joined this forum because I hope to find information and advices. 
Congratulations for the Forum is great!
(sorry for the english)

Greetings!


----------



## Schuber2_S

*New from West Chester PA*

Just stumbled upon this forum. I'm 29 and into my second full season of snowboarding. My friends and I are up somewhere in the Pocono's, NNJ, or Central PA each and every weekend. Will be heading out to Mt. Hood from the 1st to 7th of March and looking forward to some different scenery and hopefully some REAL snow.


----------



## Cole323

Hi I'm 15 years old from San Diego, California and I am brand new to this forum. I am fairly new to the sport, but I am really enjoying it lately. I am going to call in sick on Friday and get a nice 4 day weekend up in Snow Summit. And I will hopefully be up at Mammoth by Spring Break


----------



## jenderson

*My Intro*

Hi there everyone! I am Jennifer from Texas. I am just a beginner snowboarder. I find this sport really cool so I tried it. Everything started including my interest to snowboarding and other snow-related sports because of Vacation-Quest. An owner treated me a FREE one week stay on a vacation rental home in Park City then we tried snowboarding. I was really amazed with his equipments! So I think it would be cool to find a new hobby this month - snowboarding. 

Looking forward to contribute to this forum and learn a lot.

Lovelots,
Jen.


----------



## bronzzhorse

*New member, East Tn...*

Hi all,
Name's Josh....Just started riding this year, but so far, I've been 15+ times (I live pretty close to Sugar Mt.) I ride with guys that have been boarding since the late 90's, and they are all telling me that I was born to do this...... My first board was a used Zuma SK 155, that I got in trade with a friend, but I never even rode it before I went and bought an LTD Fury 151 (don't know what possessed me to do that). I rode the LTD for a few trips, and recently upgraded to an '09 Burton Blunt(NIB) with Burton Custom Bindings. Going to Snowshoe the last weekend of Feb. so Hit me up if you're going to be there too!!!
I hope to learn some things from this forum, and hopefully up my game a little!!! See ya out there!!


----------



## Whoracle

Hi, Im Alex and live in Sumner Washington. My first time boarding was Feb 2nd, i went to Mt Hood Meadows for a 3 day trip (they have a 3 day lift, rental and lesson package for 149$). I absolutely loved it, and as soon as i got back home i was checking out what would be a good setup for me. I went to a local snowboard and ski shop (owned and operated by the same person, a great guy with a ton of knowledge) and he set me up with a sweet deal on a nice set up. My stick is a Nidecker The Legacy with Flow The 5 bindings and Flow Rival BOA boots.


----------



## Hobbit

Hello everyone, my name is Chris and I live in BC, Canada. I have been snowboarding for a few years now but its only a hobby so I'm not spectacular at is but I enjoy it a lot! I hope to learn a lot from this site


----------



## mc_gutierrez18

hi there

my name is mark, have boarded before but not as much this season even though the conditions weren't that good. just snowboarded for the fun of it. Got addicted after my 2nd day of snowboarding and finally bought my own beginner snowboarding set which just cost under 300 for everything (board,bindings,boots) from zumiez. The season is not over and now I'm going down black diamond trails which is big improvement for me. Hopefully next season i learn how to do parks and get a better board.


----------



## Meretrix

Hi everyone. I'm Adam from Charlotte and I just discovered snowboarding at 30 years old. I've been 3 times in about 6 weeks and I can't get enough of it. I'm pretty athletic and looking forward to learning more about boarding from the experts here.


----------



## Rossbobs

hey my name is ross i just started snowboarding this year with a club in my school. gone up 3 times now and again next friday wooooo


----------



## Cycle4Fun

Name's Cycle4Fun. When not boarding I'm waiting for the damn trails to dry so I can mountain bike. Spring (February this "winter"?) is the worst.

After 10 years of skiing, I decided to learn to snowboard at our local hill in Akron, OH. It would give me something to do this winter. After two lessons and two fun days I went out and bought equipment after doing some searching. I ended up with good comfy boots, gnu mutant bindings and a Rossi Trickstick to learn on. I spent money on the boots and bindings with a good deal on the board. The Gnu's were a necessity so that my expert skier fiance wouldn't have to wait for me on the hill.

It's been a blast learning snowboarding and I feel like I've progressed to the beginnings of the intermediate level. Linking turns is no problem. I'm starting to work on switch and am "scarving" my turns. I can't quiet nail a consistent carve yet. The black runs at Holiday Valley, NY are rideable even in the very icy conditions we've had this year. I'm not interested in the park and spend all of my time cruising the runs.

I'm looking forward to a day at Mont Ste-Marie in Quebec followed by 4 days in Killington, Vt to end my season.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

mc_gutierrez18 said:


> hi there
> 
> my name is mark, have boarded before but not as much this season even though the conditions weren't that good. just snowboarded for the fun of it. Got addicted after my 2nd day of snowboarding and finally bought my own beginner snowboarding set which just cost under 300 for everything (board,bindings,boots) from zumiez. The season is not over and now I'm going down black diamond trails which is big improvement for me. Hopefully next season i learn how to do parks and get a better board.





Meretrix said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Adam from Charlotte and I just discovered snowboarding at 30 years old. I've been 3 times in about 6 weeks and I can't get enough of it. I'm pretty athletic and looking forward to learning more about boarding from the experts here.





Rossbobs said:


> hey my name is ross i just started snowboarding this year with a club in my school. gone up 3 times now and again next friday wooooo





Cycle4Fun said:


> Name's Cycle4Fun. When not boarding I'm waiting for the damn trails to dry so I can mountain bike. Spring (February this "winter"?) is the worst.
> 
> After 10 years of skiing, I decided to learn to snowboard at our local hill in Akron, OH. It would give me something to do this winter. After two lessons and two fun days I went out and bought equipment after doing some searching. I ended up with good comfy boots, gnu mutant bindings and a Rossi Trickstick to learn on. I spent money on the boots and bindings with a good deal on the board. The Gnu's were a necessity so that my expert skier fiance wouldn't have to wait for me on the hill.
> 
> It's been a blast learning snowboarding and I feel like I've progressed to the beginnings of the intermediate level. Linking turns is no problem. I'm starting to work on switch and am "scarving" my turns. I can't quiet nail a consistent carve yet. The black runs at Holiday Valley, NY are rideable even in the very icy conditions we've had this year. I'm not interested in the park and spend all of my time cruising the runs.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a day at Mont Ste-Marie in Quebec followed by 4 days in Killington, Vt to end my season.


WELCOME EVERYONE! Please enjoy your stay and the snowboard community.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## buffbraz

Hello everyone, 
My name is Aaron and I just completed my first week of snowboarding and absolutely loved it. I feel I will be visiting this site a lot from now on.


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach

What up! Love snowboarding in colorado and new mexico mainly. Go every chance i get...... wish i knew how to post a thread on this forum though. Anyone got some tips?:dunno:


----------



## callmekurisu

whats up! My name is Chris and I'm 27 years old. I live in Yokosuka, Japan. I took a couple of lessons in January and now I'm addicted. I go at least once every week now and as long as there is snow on the ground I'm goin.
My weapon of choice is the K2 Raygun (+15/-12) with the K2 sonic series bindings and K2 Raider boots to go along with it. I can already shred greens and blues with ease and now I'm working on switch riding, butters and other ground tricks. If you are ever in the Tokyo area hit me up. There's plenty of resorts within a couple hours by bullet train.


----------



## Tlai000

Hey... my name is Tommy...i live in Houston.Went snowboarding last season and now Im addicted. Went in Dec of 2011 in salt lake city but was too icy, goin to Breckenridge this weekend. Hopefully be more powder.


----------



## yojimbo

kurisu! welcome to the forum! 

I live in Gunma prefecture and notice allot of Tokyo people at my local resorts who drive/train/bus up. Which mountains are you hitting?


----------



## lownrangr

Tlai000 said:


> Hey... my name is Tommy...i live in Houston.Went snowboarding last season and now Im addicted. Went in Dec of 2011 in salt lake city but was too icy, goin to Breckenridge this weekend. Hopefully be more powder.


Not much boarding in TX, eh? There should be some sorta fresh snow for this weekend. They say something like 6-10 inches tonight. I'm out here right now so I'll leave some for ya. lol Welcome to the boards!


----------



## callmekurisu

i have been to hakkaisan(nagano), houdaigi, gala yuzawa, tenjindaira, joetsu kokusai, and rusutsu(hokkaido). my favorite was joestu so far but my goal is to hit every mountain in japan and become an instructor 
right now i am in San Diego, CA for college but i will be back next season!!


----------



## Surf+Snow

Hello everyone...my name is Alvaro and I am from Costa Rica. I am more of a surfer, as that is what is readily available in my country, but I have also done snowboarding (about 2-3 weeks per year in Colorado or Lake Tahoe) since I was 15 years old. I currently live in Germany, so I'm very pleased to be so close to the Alps and I have been doing a lot of snowboarding for the past 2 and a half years. I typically have rented my gear at whichever Resort I happen to go, but after this past weekend's snowboarding trip to the "Bovec-Kanin" Resort in Slovenia and the Sella Nevea Resort in Italy, I decided that it's time for me to buy my own setup. The reason is that obviously I will be snowboarding more now since I live a stone's throw away from the alps, but also because I felt that having poor gear was setting back my progress and exposing me to accidents. In several occasions this past weekend I had to really apply myself to avoid falling because the board would chatter too much at high speeds, would not respond well in variable snow conditions and it could not hold an edge very well when carving.

Therefore, I have been researching a lot about snowboards, bindings and boots for the past few days and I need your advice on choosing the right board. I am 6'1, 195 pounds, my skill level is an advanced intermediate and I am an aggressive rider in love with speed. The board I am looking for is an all-mountain board, as I only want one for trips all around Europe and I don't frequent the park too often. I don't have any problems with budget, but I don't want to spend 800€ on the whole setup. 

As far as brands and models, I have been looking at Burton (Custom Flying V, Bullet, Barracuda, Custom X and Clash), K2 (Raygun, The Zero and Turbo Dream), Ride (Machete), Lib Tech (Banana Skate and Banana Magic) and Salomon (Man's Board). These are all in different categories and prices, but these are the ones that have caught my eye in terms of flex, responsiveness, price, quality and graphics. I am looking at spending around 400-500€ for board, bindings and boots, so your advice is highly appreciated.

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowboardEve

Hey I'm Evelin. 
16 years old 
I've always wanted to go snowboarding but put it off for so long, when I finally went I totally fell in love with it. Guess I finally have a reason to not hate winter. 
I've only gone three times, all at Whistler, so I can do linking turns quite comfortably on both sides and I love going fast. 
I'm not really a tomboy since I love shopping and dressing up, but I also love full contact sports and death metal. Haha weird.
I'm planning to buy a board soon. I'm 5'4 or 5'5 110 pounds, any sizing help would be appreciated.


----------



## forestfalcon

I'm 5'5" and 108 and I ride a 147. I think anything between 143 and 147 are good for free riding...please anyone correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## SnowDawg

Just got a profile and started posting after reading this forum for a long time.

I'm a pretty experienced rider (mostly all mountain) living near Seattle. I ride mostly at Snoqualmie, Crystal and Stevens, with a trip up to Whistler every year or two. 

I am finally upgrading my board (posted a question in the board section) so I am looking forward to learning more about all the new stuff boards have these days.


----------



## Shu2Steezy

Sup. Been boarding for around 4-5 years now, pretty much started ridin` on terrain last year, still a noob, but gotta start somewhere. I registered here so I can pretty much build my snowboard iq.


----------



## tnt3k

Hey everyone, I'm pretty new to riding but I've gotten hooked in the past season. Trying to learn as much about snowboarding on the slope as off. Would appreciate your advices in the future!


----------



## Cordes

*Obvious title is obvious*

Hey there. I'm 16 years old, I live in Denmark and I have only been snowboarding once. 
Though one time was enough to get bitten by it. 
So I'm looking forward to lots of advice here, and many good times in the snow! 
Regards Cordes


----------



## dlbg75

Hey everyone, I am 37 years old. I live in the eastern U.S. I have been Snowboarding for about 18 years however I took an 11 year lay off from it while I lived in the south. I am now getting back into it. Love the forum, a lot of great information.


----------



## 03SVTCobra

Hello everyone. Name is Dominick. From New York. Been riding about 17 years on and off. Some seasons more than others. Current quiver is a T Rice 153 and a Gnu Altered Genetics 159. Soon to both be replaced by a Never Summer Proto and either a Heritage or Raptor!


----------



## babyyak3002

Whats up guys and gals. I'm Rick, I've been snowboarding for about 17 years since a child. Born and raised in california bay area, I mainly board in tahoe whenever I can make time to get up there. Been going up these past couple weeks atleast getting a day trip in since the conditions have been somewhat picking up recently. I just posted a thread in the photography,videos section of a video I made shredding untouched pow at kirkwood using a buddy's Gopro. Check it out, I'll post the thread link below. I look forward to reviewing the forums as I'm interested on everyones opinion on the new 2013 Flow bindings coming out before I grab a pair when they hit the market, and just enjoying the forums with my peers.

Thread link:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ph...061-kirkwood-powder-shredding.html#post499972


----------



## Tjarco

yssr, name is Tjarco from the Netherlands...

love snowboarding and mountaineering planning on spending more of my life in the mountains than just holidays,


----------



## Yakuzall

Hiii mi name is Pedro i am Brazilian I've been snowboarding for about 5 years I am a intermidiam rider mi first board was a burton dominant 2006 with custom bindings and I just bot a burton Mystery with diodes EST mi dream board  
Mi planne for the future is studying abroad in Canada or USA for spending more time in the snow and improve mi skills 
I am going to whistler in the end of April


----------



## Gavzilla

My name is Gavin, from Dublin, Ireland. I done about 60 days riding altogether through the years but been Wakeboarding for a long time (instructing for 5 years) all over the world. From now on will be riding all winter by working at resorts. Currently trying to figure out where best to go for 2012/13 season. Professional Boxer for 2 years. Lokking to network and find a committed crew wherever I go and get after it.

Mi planne for the future is studying abroad in Canada or USA for spending more time in the snow and improve mi skills 
I am going to whistler in the end of April [/QUOTE]

Ay Yakuzo, what's your plan for Whistler work wise?


----------



## Yakuzall

Gavzilla said:


> My name is Gavin, from Dublin, Ireland. I done about 60 days riding altogether through the years but been Wakeboarding for a long time (instructing for 5 years) all over the world. From now on will be riding all winter by working at resorts. Currently trying to figure out where best to go for 2012/13 season. Professional Boxer for 2 years. Lokking to network and find a committed crew wherever I go and get after it.
> 
> Mi planne for the future is studying abroad in Canada or USA for spending more time in the snow and improve mi skills
> I am going to whistler in the end of April


Ay Yakuzo, what's your plan for Whistler work wise?[/QUOTE]

No now I am going with mi father to visit same uncles but for next year I pretend to study abroad in the US or Canada


----------



## OMGdesigns

Yakuzall said:


> Ay Yakuzo, what's your plan for Whistler work wise?


No now I am going with mi father to visit same uncles but for next year I pretend to study abroad in the US or Canada[/QUOTE]

Whistler all the the way man, i grew up 30 minutes away and there hasnt been a mountain that I've ridden that can compare to the shear size and scope. Anyahus my name is Cody and im an advanced rider, ps should check out my website  O.M.G. designs


----------



## Yakuzall

OMGdesigns said:


> No now I am going with mi father to visit same uncles but for next year I pretend to study abroad in the US or Canada


Whistler all the the way man, i grew up 30 minutes away and there hasnt been a mountain that I've ridden that can compare to the shear size and scope. Anyahus my name is Cody and im an advanced rider, ps should check out my website  O.M.G. designs[/QUOTE]

I now but vail is big to I am thinking about studing abroad in whistler or vail but I prefere Canada because I have uncles and cusins livin there and it is easier for me lets see I have 2 years to decide


----------



## Yakuzall

OMGdesigns said:


> No now I am going with mi father to visit same uncles but for next year I pretend to study abroad in the US or Canada


Whistler all the the way man, i grew up 30 minutes away and there hasnt been a mountain that I've ridden that can compare to the shear size and scope. Anyahus my name is Cody and im an advanced rider, ps should check out my website  O.M.G. designs[/QUOTE]

Very cool stuff I want for mi room hahahahah I never been in whistler I am exited to get there only 2 weeks left \o/


----------



## Seedy

*New to the Rockies*

I'm 32, been snowboarding 10-15 times in my life.

Just moved to Calgary from eastern Canada, planning to do a lot more riding now that I'm close to the mountains.

Just bought my first board online TODAY! Hope I get to ride it soon...


----------



## boarderinblack

Hi guys, I live overseas and ‘m addicted to snowboarding. I have been spending my winters snowboarding for few years. I love windsurfing and kitesurfing in spring and summer but i cant stop daydreaming of pow days past and those yet to come...


----------



## hoodrat

Figured I should throw one of these up too. I'm currently living overseas and really miss the snow. I grew up in Hood River and learned on Mt. Hood, shoot, about 10 years ago or so. I know that Mt. Hood isn't the best mountain out there but it's home and can get some epic poo (I'm talking nipple deep). I will try any outdoor sport at least once. I enjoy mountain biking, rock climbing, wind/kite surfing, kayaking, but my favorite has to be snowboarding (haven't tried snowkiting yet though...). At the grand old age of 23 I'm always up for an adventure.


----------



## kraemouse

Hey, I'm 21, picked up snowboarding in the Swiss Alps this year which was awesome. Now I'm back in Canada and looking to get serious with it.


----------



## Ryksy

hi im Justin , im new to this forum. I enjoy boarding alot and went (50+) times this winter. I like back country , tree runs and drops


----------



## Frozen

Minnesota rider here. I went snowboarding on a whim about 4 years ago and since then it has pretty much taken over my winters. I like riding everything but since it's the midwest, and terrain is fairly limited, I've gotten more and more into park riding. My big mountain experience so far is limited to three 4 day trips to Big Sky, but I've heard good things about Snowbird, and I'm planning on hitting that up next winter.


----------



## HiTower

*hello*

I'm Pete, and since i first time saw snowboard i wanted to try it but in my country it was way too expensive. Now I moved to the US and i finally got the chance to try it. Its 3rd year I'm doing it and I'm becoming a crazy guy who cant live without snow and board.


----------



## Megatron X

Hey guys. My name is Alan. I snowboarded when I was younger and then I joined the military so I didn't have much of a chance to snowboard for awhile. I just got back into snowboarding this season and I got hit with the bug all over again. I guess I would consider myself an intermediate snowboarder. I don't really have much park experience. I kind of just start hitting some small jumps and just practicing landings. I guess I stay out of the park because there are some rude people over at Bear and Mountain High in the park areas. I mostly just like going down runs and over terrain. I'm just looking for tips and tricks to get better and hopefully expand my range. I'm kind of locked down to groomers because I'm in SoCal. So I'm hoping to change that.


----------



## chappy

Hey all,

Name is Dave. Finally getting the opportunity to get back into snowboarding this upcoming season. Been out of the game for about 8 years now with family and being stationed in San Antonio with wife. We just got the news and will be movin up to Fairbanks in the near future.

Snowboarded avidly for about 5-6 years, unfortunately a shoulder injury took me out for a bit. Family grew and just had other priorities that kept me away. Will be primarily lookin to jump into freeride, get my feet back under me and see where I go from there.

Appreciate all the advice the forum offers and look forward to getting a chance to enjoy the sport again.


----------



## dirts mcgirts

Whats up y'all. Nate here from Revelstoke BC. Just spent the last season in Queenstown NZ, loved every minute of it. Shredded BC once again, but due to visa issues I have to go to Aussieland instead of returning to NZ. Pretty bummed about it, but Ill be able to rip it there. Hopefully a good winter awaits the resorts.
Ive spent the last 6+years doing back to back winters. Living the dream.

I guess this is where I fill a few deets about interests.

Bacon WuTang lemon water. And Blake Lively.

Arbor boards, Rome bindings, K2 Boots, 686 Outerwear, Smith Goggles, Coal beanies, Pow gloves.


----------



## Dopeshizzy

Since your an administrator I was wondering how do you post? Normally I could figure this out on my own but I just can't find it.


----------



## poutanen

Ryksy said:


> hi im Justin , im new to this forum. I enjoy boarding alot and went (50+) times this winter. I like back country , tree runs and drops


50 days is a damn good year! Where in Alberta are you? Last Sunday was my 30th day which is a record for me, but I'm going to try for 50 next winter and some other goals too...


----------



## Taskmaster

Hi guys,

Thought i'd drop a quick post in here to introduce myself. I'm from the UK, only been riding for about 1.5 years so still relatively new to the whole scene. I class myself as an intermediate rider, happy to bomb down the mountain, done some back country and just starting to get into freestyle (only 50-50s, f/s & b/s boardslides, f/s & b/s 180s, some grabs etc). Gear wise, currently rocking a NS Evo with 390 Bosses. 

Anyway whenever i've been looking for advice i always tend to come on here so thought it was about time i paid my dues, introduced myself and got involved so looking forward to chatting with you all in the future


----------



## Donutz

"Paid your dues" literally. That's what we like to see :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## poutanen

Donutz said:


> "Paid your dues" literally. That's what we like to see :thumbsup: :laugh:


 Yeah good for him! Took me about 500 posts to realize it was worth the $10 investment


----------



## Taskmaster

The amount of advice i've taken from here was well worth the price of a few drinks


----------



## iechoi

Hey you guys!

I'm from Seattle (specifically Bellevue) and ride around Snoqualmie, Crystal Mountain and Stevens Pass. I've been snowboarding a couple days a season since 2000, but didn't get into it seriously until 2 years ago. Coincidentally, that was the same time I graduated college and got a job at a certain large software company. I used to have a 2001 K2/Sports Authority Viper, but now I ride a 2009 Bataleon Omni 157cm, 2009 Bataleon Evil Twin 155cm, and a 2012 Never Summer Evo 154cm and swap 2009 Burton Cartels and 2012 Union Forces between those boards. My favorite runs are mogul runs (I like to think of myself as pretty kingly on moguls), tree runs, and generally off-piste stuff. This year I'm starting to focus more on park, though.


----------



## woodzie

Hey Guys,

Newbie here, All the way down under in Australia. I am moving over to Canada in October for the ski season at Silver Star Resort. Joined up to find out more information about snowboarding. Ive wakeboard the last 5 years so I kinda have a knowledge if they are similar style. So pretty keen to learn and buy my first board shortly and gaining advice from the members on here.

Thanks


----------



## eclipse1018

*Hey*

Richie here Boston,MA originally.. Now residing in Ansbach, Germany about 2 hours away from the German/Austrian alps..


----------



## SnowOwl

What's up guys, my name is Tyler. I'm from SoCal. I've gone twice the year before, but this was my first real past season. I'm dying to get a taste of some real pow, so I'm hoping to hit up Colorado next season. Where's the best places? I use a K2 Turbo Dream 159, with the Auto Uprises and my boots are the Maysis. All K2 matching, cute right? haha but I actually just picked up a Lib Tech Attack Banana 156 which I'm pretty stoked to start using as a park dominate board and keepin the Turbo Dream for the pow days. Currently deciding on between the Rome 390 Boss or Union Asadachi, but i'll post about that in another section


----------



## kirkyza

Throw in my 2 cents!

Hi Guys, Brad, 22 from England.
Only started snowboarding about 5 months ago but im hooked already, Ive booked to go to Tignes in december which im buzzing for.

Find the forum very decent for advice and information


----------



## IndraRipper

Name:Indra
Location:London, England
Age:14
Occupation:take a guess.
Riding since: 04 baby
Favourite thing to rideark
Setup:Rome artifact 150 and union force/button mission Rome cheaptrick.
Local mountain:Hemel indoor snow dome
Am I any good?........ Not really but I love it lol


----------



## kevinp19

*brand new!*

Hello everyone My name is kevin. I am a soldier currently in afghanistan and online everyday almost crying that im not home and its not winter. Orginally from south florida, so I always thought winter was a terrible terrible idea! until i was stationed in germany and decided to give it a chance. I LOVE ITTTTTTTTTTT started learning in one of the sickest places ever... THE ALPS and i am tottally adictted. I bought my 3 year old a board and he really loves it too anways hope to get to know all of you guys and learn from all of you ty.


----------



## SnowOwl

kevinp19 said:


> Hello everyone My name is kevin. I am a soldier currently in afghanistan and online everyday almost crying that im not home and its not winter. Orginally from south florida, so I always thought winter was a terrible terrible idea! until i was stationed in germany and decided to give it a chance. I LOVE ITTTTTTTTTTT started learning in one of the sickest places ever... THE ALPS and i am tottally adictted. I bought my 3 year old a board and he really loves it too anways hope to get to know all of you guys and learn from all of you ty.


Well happy belated father's day soldier! Wish I started when I was three, but I'm just like you, I recently started and now i'm completely hooked. Welcome!


----------



## DmitryG

Hi, Guys. I’m from Russia, Moscow. I’m 30 and sorry for my English. 
I’ve been riding for couple of years. I had some sky experience before. But I have no idea where my skis are since I got on the board. 
We have an artificial slope here, in Moscow. It is quite useful between seasons. That’s like a training hall. It helps to keep practicing and it saves from summer heat as well. 
I visited Andorra two years in row, and I went to an Austrian glacier last October. Also I rode in Switzerland this march. 
I ride libtech Phoenix Jamie Lynn at mountains and I also have a short twin tip Head for inside riding. 
I’m stuck with Gnu bindings.
I'm looking for the next season trip.


----------



## poutanen

DmitryG said:


> Hi, Guys. I’m from Russia, Moscow. I’m 30 and sorry for my English.


Welcome!  You're English isn't bad, better than a lot of people that have English as a first language...

Are there any mountains around Moscow or up north? I might be biased, but I'd say you've got to see the Canadian Rockies... The mountains are great, the season is long (okay maybe not as long as the Pacific NW in the states) the powder is dry and fluffy.

Enjoy the forum and the sport!


----------



## DmitryG

poutanen said:


> Welcome!  You're English isn't bad, better than a lot of people that have English as a first language...
> 
> Are there any mountains around Moscow or up north? I might be biased, but I'd say you've got to see the Canadian Rockies... The mountains are great, the season is long (okay maybe not as long as the Pacific NW in the states) the powder is dry and fluffy.
> 
> Enjoy the forum and the sport!


you're kidding ))) 

We have some hills around Moscow. they are guite groomed. But It's a kind of resort and it's mainly for sucking your money. And season is too short. So I prefer an artifical one It calls snejcom. 

There are several slopes to south - east of Russia (Caucasian Black sea coast). You're know Olimpic games Sochi 2014. But there in no comparison with Alps resorts, at all. 

You're right about canadian mounts and thanks for the invitation. I'm looking forvard to Whistler with the snowboaraddiction team. But it requires a lot of arrangements, visa, having vacation and all that things. However it's realy on my list of things to do.


----------



## pleiades

*Hi there from Australia!*

Hi all,
I'm a kiwi, living in Australia. I'm a pilot and I've been boarding for 15 years. Japan is my FAV!


----------



## kushman

Hey Everybody, just found these forums a couple of weeks ago and I've been lurking pretty hard since then. My name's Kevin and I started riding back in '92 or '93 at the ripe old age of 11. I grew up riding Mt. Hood, but moved down to Arizona in '03 and have only been up a handful of times since then. I recently relocated to the Denver area for work, so I'm pretty stoked for the upcoming season and actually having some quality terrain to ride nearby.

As for my setup, I just picked up a 11/12 Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix 154 (my other board is the 03/04 JL), a pair of Bent Metal Venoms, new outerwear, a pair of 32 Ultralights and an Epic Local Pass so I can do plenty of riding this season. I'm also thinking about getting another board for deep pow, but I'll figure that out later once the snow starts dropping.

I'm mostly into freeriding, and like to huck a little bit off of natural features and build kickers in less populated parts, but might wander into the park once in a while when it's not too crowded. 

I'm definitely glad I found these forums, you guys have been key in helping me get up to speed on all the new gear and technology that's out now since I haven't even thought about snowboarding gear in about 8-9 years.


----------



## poutanen

^^^ Welcome  sounds like you followed pretty much the same path as me. I was born in '81, skied when I was a kid, started snowboarding in '92 in Grade 6 lol... I had a bit of a pause in my mid 20's but have been rabid for the last 5 years or so.

Moved from Ontario to Alberta to be where the mountains are! 

edit: BTW, this is my 1000th post!!! Woo hoo!!! lol


----------



## kushman

Congrats on the 1000th post! 

Glad to see some others on here near the same age who started riding around the same time as me. These kids today don't know how easy they've got it with all this fancy gear, the stuff we learned on was clunky to say the least. :laugh:


----------



## fbustos

Hi guys, my name is Francisco from Granada (Spain). I have been riding for 7 years, but i went alone, so Im a begginer. 
Im 37 years old. 
Apologize for my english. Im studing...


----------



## abqmike37

fubutos, it all good about your age. I'm 38 this year and about to start my 6th season. This year is all about riding park.


----------



## Donutz

I'm just getting into park features and jumps and I'll be turning 56 this season. Don't get wound about age. It's about what you can handle.

Body armour helps, too....


----------



## abqmike37

Donutz, you are right about wearing armor and armor has save from some serious injuries. I had a pretty scary yard sale my 2nd season (where I was seeing stars)...started wearing helmet and was laughed by two ex roommates entire season. Both of them have picked up wearing helmet after couple of close calls.


----------



## Spitx

Hey guys, my name is Diogo, i'm 25yo and only got a small experience years ago but i always have felt some curiosity to explore a little further... I''ve done skateboarding, bodyboarding, a bit of surf and some other sports but some stuff changed and i'm more into snowboard now =) got a little question that is the first reason that brought me here  

Winter is coming! =O


----------



## TheMan

This will be my tenth season of riding almost every day. I live in downtown Breckenridge and rarely leave town. If I do I ride Keystone or A-basin five to ten days a year. I have 1200+ days at Breckenridge and another 400+ at Vail,BC,Keystone,A-basin,etc...I retired from the park three years ago and spend most of my time getting air and spinning in the moguls, trees, off cornices, etc. I probably have one to three years left here in Breck, then I will probably return to Central America or Hawaii to surf and garden.


----------



## cm4short

Hi. You can call me Jay. I'm 28 and from SoCal. I'mnew to boarding and can't wait till the season starts. I started in Dec '11 going a handful of times on my cheap Big 5 board. I'mm looking into buying a TRS C2 BTX for the upcoming season. I already got my Bear/Summit season pass, now I just need a newboard and some snow.


----------



## SnowOwl

cm4short said:


> Hi. You can call me Jay. I'm 28 and from SoCal. I'mnew to boarding and can't wait till the season starts. I started in Dec '11 going a handful of times on my cheap Big 5 board. I'mm looking into buying a TRS C2 BTX for the upcoming season. I already got my Bear/Summit season pass, now I just need a newboard and some snow.


What up buddy, welcome to the forums. Nice, got your bear pass for this season, me too I'm mad stoked for the season. What part of SoCal are you from? Maybe we can carpool some time


----------



## cm4short

tylerkat89 said:


> What up buddy, welcome to the forums. Nice, got your bear pass for this season, me too I'm mad stoked for the season. What part of SoCal are you from? Maybe we can carpool some time


I'm currently reside in MoVal. I don't claim this city due to it's reputation, lol... But, I'm down for a carpool buddy. Seems I was the only one of my group who forked out for the pass, so I see quite a bit of solo trips in my future.


----------



## SnowOwl

cm4short said:


> I'm currently reside in MoVal. I don't claim this city due to it's reputation, lol... But, I'm down for a carpool buddy. Seems I was the only one of my group who forked out for the pass, so I see quite a bit of solo trips in my future.


Oh nice, I'm from Fullerton. Out of the way for you, but MoVal is basically on the way up to Bear for me. I'll be sure to PM you man. yeah I know how you feel, I only have one friend that is willing to buy a pass, so we're gonna go to Hot Dawgs and Hand Rails, an event up at Bear on the 22nd, to pick one up for him.


----------



## cm4short

tylerkat89 said:


> Oh nice, I'm from Fullerton. Out of the way for you, but MoVal is basically on the way up to Bear for me. I'll be sure to PM you man. yeah I know how you feel, I only have one friend that is willing to buy a pass, so we're gonna go to Hot Dawgs and Hand Rails, an event up at Bear on the 22nd, to pick one up for him.


Aight, coo... What's the deal at the Hot Dawgs and Rails event? Is it season passes or day passes? I'm thinking of hittin up the Skidazzle convention in Nov cuz of their B1G1 half off ski discounts. We got a big trip planned for like 20 of us so, were lookin to find whatever deals we can...


----------



## SnowOwl

cm4short said:


> Aight, coo... What's the deal at the Hot Dawgs and Rails event? Is it season passes or day passes? I'm thinking of hittin up the Skidazzle convention in Nov cuz of their B1G1 half off ski discounts. We got a big trip planned for like 20 of us so, were lookin to find whatever deals we can...


Bear has annual sales for their season passes at the end of every season and the passes go on sale for mad cheap (than the original price at least). Hot Dogs is an event that has a bunch of vendors and previews the street lay out for the coming season. They also sell SEASON passes at the annual sale rate so it's a good time to pick up on a pass if you missed out in April. Skidazzle will be good for day passes cuz of all the vouchers and what not, but hit up HDHR for season passes


----------



## cm4short

tylerkat89 said:


> Bear has annual sales for their season passes at the end of every season and the passes go on sale for mad cheap (than the original price at least). Hot Dogs is an event that has a bunch of vendors and previews the street lay out for the coming season. They also sell SEASON passes at the annual sale rate so it's a good time to pick up on a pass if you missed out in April. Skidazzle will be good for day passes cuz of all the vouchers and what not, but hit up HDHR for season passes


Sonds pretty nice... I shared the link on FB and sent it to a few friends. Hopefully its not too short notice for any of em who wanted one...


----------



## Nate

Hello snowboarding forum! My name is Nate. 

I ride a 2011 skate banana with union forces. 

My home mountain is China Peak, just outside of Fresno CA.


----------



## nickoto

Hey folks, Nick from Ottawa here. Been riding 3 years and totally stoked for this season! Planning to start playing in the park this year, and I'm going to be working out of Vancouver for 6 weeks and I'm so excited to check out the mountains!  

If you're in and/or around Ottawa, feel free to pm me, maybe we could meet up at one of the locals sometime.


----------



## strobe32

Hey forum people,

I'm Jon, 29, from New Hampshire. Been snowboarding about 4 years now, definitely regret not starting earlier. I tried skiing when I was little, never really got it, that kind of put me off snow sports for a long time... Now I'm out there every chance I get. I currently ride an Arbor Blacklist (154) and a Ride DH2 (159). Looking to up my park riding this year while I'm still young enough to do it.

Pat's Peak in Henniker is my home mountain. Every other weekend or so I'll take a trip up north to some of the bigger places. Feel free to hit me up if you're in the area, always looking for people to board with!


----------



## boomernogroomer

Hi everyone. I'm actually posting for my wife and I. We're both very much into riding moguls, trees, and an occasional pass through a terrain park for the jumps only, since, at 49 and 57, our bones aren't as "bendy" as they used to be. 

We joined this forum to find out more about the specific equipment characteristics that work well in bumps. There is very little info out there about this. Lots of adds that say how great stuff is, but I think the general assumption is that no too many people are interested in doing bumps on their boards.

We're always up for trying new techniques, too. We're both what I'd call very advanced in bumps, but maybe not quite experts, unless you compare us to people our age, which is what I'd call advanced for boarders in general, and bump riders in particular. 

Any other "grumps on Bumps" out there?

We've been riding for 7 years now. We're from the Denver area and ride mostly the Summit County resorts.

BNG


----------



## volcom21d

*Intro*

Whats up all? I'm Leo, 28y/o, from NC. living in central washington at the moment. just started boarding last season and love it. I grew up surfing and skating so this is a great trade off for me. currently riding a salomon grip w/ cartels and a powder snake w/ flow flite 3's for the deep days. white pass has been my HQ so far, expanding to the rest of washington and possibly BC this season. anyone in the area hit me up this winter to carpool up to WP or anywhere else!


----------



## ayrik_c

Hello everyone, my names Eric and I've been a member of this site for a little while now. I've been a long time lurker and spend quite a bit of time reading this forum. I must admit posting something is a little intimidating. Everyone is so knowledgeable and the reviews have helped me make some great purchases.

I went out a ton last season and picked up the basics rather easily. I'm sure I still have a lot to learn but I'm definitely looking forward to this coming winter. I'll be spending a lot of time at Chicopee (Kitchener, ON). So if anyone in the area is interested in meeting up, shoot me a PM at some point. I have a couple of snowboarding trips planned for this year. A weekend trip to Montreal and visiting a friend in Calgary over Christmas. I can't wait! 

I picked up a Never Summer Evo this past summer and some Malavita bindings in Sulfur. The combo looks so rad. Only thing, it's killing me to look at it everyday. Haha. I'm going to post a picture in the Never Summer Proto Contest if any of you are interested in seeing what it looks like.

Well I look forward to contributing/posting in the future, thanks so much for this amazing site and thanks to all the people that post on a daily basis.


----------



## poutanen

ayrik_c said:


> I went out a ton last season and picked up the basics rather easily. I'm sure I still have a lot to learn but I'm definitely looking forward to this coming winter. I'll be spending a lot of time at Chicopee (Kitchener, ON). So if anyone in the area is interested in meeting up, shoot me a PM at some point. I have a couple of snowboarding trips planned for this year. A weekend trip to Montreal and visiting a friend in Calgary over Christmas. I can't wait!


Welcome!  And don't be shy to post, it might seem like we rip on people a lot here but that's because some of the posts are just downright out to lunch. By the way, you might get 10 good answers to a question here, and not one of them could be the right answer for you. So take what we say with a grain of salt! Opinions are good but they're just that, opinions.

Now, I grew up boarding in Ontario. Learned to ski at Mount Madawaska up near Algonquin Park (it's a little 200 ft vert hill!), and spent a lot of time at Blue and Mount St. Louis over the years. I came to Calgary last year with my job and I'll never go back. Prepare yourself for the hills out here, get in as much boarding as you can in December to strengthen your legs. The mountains in the Calgary area are amazing but you don't want to spend all your time sitting letting your legs rest when you could be flying down some great runs!!!

Have fun, and BTW I think Sunshine has a lot of flat spots, I think it's a little less beginner friendly than Lake Louise for that reason. Nakiska is also a great hill that I think is under rated. Plenty of high speed lifts, wide open spaces, and it's close to Calgary.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## ayrik_c

poutanen said:


> Welcome!  And don't be shy to post, it might seem like we rip on people a lot here but that's because some of the posts are just downright out to lunch. By the way, you might get 10 good answers to a question here, and not one of them could be the right answer for you. So take what we say with a grain of salt! Opinions are good but they're just that, opinions.


Yeah, I've noticed that. I really appreciate the advice and I'll try and get over my fear. Haha.



poutanen said:


> Now, I grew up boarding in Ontario. Learned to ski at Mount Madawaska up near Algonquin Park (it's a little 200 ft vert hill!), and spent a lot of time at Blue and Mount St. Louis over the years. I came to Calgary last year with my job and I'll never go back. Prepare yourself for the hills out here, get in as much boarding as you can in December to strengthen your legs. The mountains in the Calgary area are amazing but you don't want to spend all your time sitting letting your legs rest when you could be flying down some great runs!!!


I'm actually thinking about moving to Calgary. I have a friend that's moving there at the end of October. I'm going to check it out in December and if I like it. I'm going to start looking for work there. I hear if you're single Calgary isn't the greatest place. Is that true? lol. I know I'll love the city and the snowboarding but I don't want to be single forever. Haha. I'll be snowboarding a lot this winter. Chicopee is 5 min's from my place. I know what you mean about conditioning. Lake Placid is the biggest mountain I've been to and the leg burn was intense. I just fought through it. I work out a lot and my conditioning is pretty good. I definitely want to be flying down those hills while I'm there though  



poutanen said:


> Have fun, and BTW I think Sunshine has a lot of flat spots, I think it's a little less beginner friendly than Lake Louise for that reason. Nakiska is also a great hill that I think is under rated. Plenty of high speed lifts, wide open spaces, and it's close to Calgary.


Thanks for the recommendations. I can't wait for winter. Did I mention that already. Haha


----------



## poutanen

ayrik_c said:


> I'm actually thinking about moving to Calgary. I have a friend that's moving there at the end of October. I'm going to check it out in December and if I like it. I'm going to start looking for work there. I hear if you're single Calgary isn't the greatest place. Is that true? lol. I know I'll love the city and the snowboarding but I don't want to be single forever. Haha. I'll be snowboarding a lot this winter. Chicopee is 5 min's from my place. I know what you mean about conditioning. Lake Placid is the biggest mountain I've been to and the leg burn was intense. I just fought through it. I work out a lot and my conditioning is pretty good. I definitely want to be flying down those hills while I'm there though


My friends little brother is renting a room off me. He's 19 and has a constant stream of girls visiting him of plenty of fish. His buddy has the same "problem"... And I'm not a chick but I don't think either of them would be particularly good looking.

No idea what the actual male/female numbers are here but I do know one thing, it's a younger crowd, and a very outgoing crowd. Sometimes I wish I WAS single out here!!! 

Lake Placid is as high as most of the mountains I ride on a regular basis, only difference is our elevation here is higher, so there's less oxygen to breath. Takes a little getting used to.

Have fun!


----------



## justchillinyo

*Intros*

New to the forum, throwing out the introduce. Started boarding regularly in 2003 when I moved to the east coast. Always lived in the snow, just not always with enough altitude.
Living in Maine now. Sugarloaf is prob my fav out here.


----------



## ayrik_c

poutanen said:


> My friends little brother is renting a room off me. He's 19 and has a constant stream of girls visiting him of plenty of fish. His buddy has the same "problem"... And I'm not a chick but I don't think either of them would be particularly good looking.
> 
> No idea what the actual male/female numbers are here but I do know one thing, it's a younger crowd, and a very outgoing crowd. Sometimes I wish I WAS single out here!!!


Haha. Ok, sounds like easy pickins. I'm just joking around but that is very encouraging. Not knowing the ratio is a good sign because that leads me to believe it's somewhat even. 

Thanks again for the welcome message and all the additional info! 

Take care!


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion

Hey! Beginner boarder here and a newb to the forum. My current city is Barrie, ON and decided to start boarding so I won't hibernate the winter away... 

I've done a couple of seasons and the 2011 season was my last one because I broke my tailbone. I am going to be back on the slopes for the 2012/13 season. 

Sooo.....

HEY! :laugh:


----------



## Ridethesnow80

What's up fairly new to the site! I'm Brian. Been snowboarding now for 17 years! Still live the sport as much as when first tried it! I was a snowboarding instructor out east for two years. Moved to the mid west 2 yrs ago really missing snowboarding in VT finding some good spots out here though!


----------



## Shred&Butter

Hi all,

First of all I'm 24yrs old and I'm from London in the UK. I've got 4 years experience (kind of beginner/intermediate level) and have a slight sway towards park boarding but to be honest if it's hilly and covered in snow I'll shred it.

I go for a week boarding holiday each year. So far I've only ever been to the French Alps (Val'Thorens, Courcheval, Alpe D'Huez, Tignes and Val D'Isere) but I am heading off to Austria in '13 and have Canada in my sights.

I'm lucky enough to have a couple of indoor 'real snow' slopes not too far from my house to stop me from getting too rusty during the long year wait for the next holiday!

At the moment I ride an 09' 154 Forum Youngblood with Ride Beta bindings and ThirtyTwo TMTwo 09's (for anyone interested in gear).

I'm easily pleased and I'm not afriad of my own company so boarding suits me pretty well.


----------



## shtef

Hi!

Im 27, a New Zealander, though half Swiss so been boarding there few times. Been boarding maybe 8 to 10 years but never really had people to ride with to improve my freestyle.
Working on it now and will be spending a season on the swiss alps next year to lock most of it in.

Ride a burton royale 2008, thinkn of upgrading to a burton nug for next year.

Read these forums often but never post, have recently decided to get more involved though.


----------



## Eric-SBX

*Hey everyone*

I am a snowboarder from Michigan. I am new to this forum. I am hoping that this forum will serve as a place of exchange of information about snowboarding. My particular area of interest is Snow Board Cross. I ride a Burton Custom X 164 even though I only weigh in at 155 lbs. I use Burton Custom bindings also. I usually ride at places in Michigan such as Bittersweet, Nubs Nob and others. I am also a U.S.A.S.A. member.


----------



## tigre

Hey there, I'm a new female snowboarder in Valdez, AK. I moved up here a couple of years ago after living down south for thirty years. Making up for lost time as far as winter is concerned.  Aside from a couple of times in Utah a decade and a half ago, last winter was my first season snowboarding. 

We don't have resorts here, so it's all backcountry, but there are still plenty of good places to learn and lots of encouragement all around you to get better so you can go ride some really gnarly stuff. Kinda funny to be bootpacking bunny hill laps and watching people get dropped off on heli runs. Everybody started somewhere though, and it's just amazing to have this terrain in our backyard and be able to make that progression in the same place. My boyfriend has been riding here since he was a kid and worked for a couple of the local heli companies, so I do have a pretty good teacher, as well.

I've been riding a Capita Charlie Slasher 154, which is super fun, and just bought a K2 Panoramic 154 and some Light Rails (gotten for an amazing deal), so I'm really excited about this season. I think I'll get a lot more riding in with the splitty than when I was mostly bootpacking. We get about nine months of good snow a year, so I'm sure I'll keep adding to the quiver, though it may wind up being a quiver made up almost entirely of powder boards.


----------



## SnowOwl

Code:







tigre said:


> Hey there, I'm a new female snowboarder in Valdez, AK. I moved up here a couple of years ago after living down south for thirty years. Making up for lost time as far as winter is concerned.  Aside from a couple of times in Utah a decade and a half ago, last winter was my first season snowboarding.
> 
> We don't have resorts here, so it's all backcountry, but there are still plenty of good places to learn and lots of encouragement all around you to get better so you can go ride some really gnarly stuff. Kinda funny to be bootpacking bunny hill laps and watching people get dropped off on heli runs. Everybody started somewhere though, and it's just amazing to have this terrain in our backyard and be able to make that progression in the same place. My boyfriend has been riding here since he was a kid and worked for a couple of the local heli companies, so I do have a pretty good teacher, as well.


You don't know how insanely jealous I am. One of my dream goals for sure is to do a heli drop when I get good enough:thumbsup:. So damn jealous. Almost makes me bitter to come back to this SoCal stuff. Almost.


----------



## tigre

tylerkat89 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know how insanely jealous I am. One of my dream goals for sure is to do a heli drop when I get good enough:thumbsup:. So damn jealous. Almost makes me bitter to come back to this SoCal stuff. Almost.


The funny thing about a lot of the heli runs here, is that so many of them are accessible by snowmachine or a few hours of skinning or bootpacking, which is what most locals do. And you always have to plan for down time on heli trips here due to weather. For a trip up here, fly to Anchorage, rent an RV, and go splitboarding for a couple of weeks. Do a few heli bumps on stuff you can't get to so easily, or go during Tailgate and get a ride on Big Mountain Taxi to stuff that's further out. I wouldn't do the all-inclusive heli ski package that the European trust fund crowd does. Way too spendy. Your backcountry skills need to be good to really ride up here, but you don't have to be Jeremy Jones by any stretch.


----------



## SnowOwl

tigre said:


> The funny thing about a lot of the heli runs here, is that so many of them are accessible by snowmachine or a few hours of skinning or bootpacking, which is what most locals do. And you always have to plan for down time on heli trips here due to weather. For a trip up here, fly to Anchorage, rent an RV, and go splitboarding for a couple of weeks. Do a few heli bumps on stuff you can't get to so easily, or go during Tailgate and get a ride on Big Mountain Taxi to stuff that's further out. I wouldn't do the all-inclusive heli ski package that the European trust fund crowd does. Way too spendy. Your backcountry skills need to be good to really ride up here, but you don't have to be Jeremy Jones by any stretch.


Thanks for the advice, I'll keep that noted. the movie _The Art of Flight_ just doesn't help


----------



## LuckyRVA

stop spamming the forum


----------



## poutanen

LuckyRVA said:


> stop spamming the forum


Report his posts as spam, I did...


----------



## LuckyRVA

I did that as well


----------



## snowklinger

tigre said:


> but you don't have to be Jeremy Jones by any stretch.


I still WANT to be Jeremy Jones though....


----------



## VaSnowAngel

I'm 21, from the lovely state of Virginia. The first time I went snowboarding was on the bunny hill( which was more like flat ground). It took me an hour and a half to get down to the bottom while falling every two feet. It took me a season, but now I'm joyously bombing down black diamonds and experimenting in park. On the off season, I mountain bike, hike, and ride motorcycles. Definitely a thrill- seeker!


----------



## ShadowCloud04

Hi i am 18 and from outside of Chicago. i started snowboarding two seasons ago so still quite a newb but I can ride fine.


----------



## tonyisnowhere

geline said:


> Hello, I am from the Philippines and since we don't have winter season and we haven't experienced snow, there is no way I can do this snowboarding thing unless you are going to invite me to go to your place  LOL.
> Welcome everybody to snowboarding.com. Hope we learn more about snowboarding during our stay here.


Hey you can get a freebord. It is like a skateboard that rides like a snowboard. Check it out. Freebord | Official Website | Freebord news, events, community & product info

:thumbsup:


----------



## snobro

Helloo Brandon from SJ, CA. I'm 20 years young and have been shreddin since i was 11..i think. Mostly board Northstar, Squaw valley, Kirkwood, Heavenly, and boreal(all in tahoe). Mostly a park rider, but still love the trails. :thumbsup:


----------



## TxTopsyCrett

*Noob*

I'm 31, live in Houston, TX

Just started snowboarding this January and have a trip planned for Breckenridge in December.

Any advice for a novice snowboarder is welcomed.


----------



## poutanen

TxTopsyCrett said:


> I'm 31, live in Houston, TX
> 
> Just started snowboarding this January and have a trip planned for Breckenridge in December.
> 
> Any advice for a novice snowboarder is welcomed.


Welcome! Spend as much time on the hills as possible. Lessons help, other things help, but nothing will replace spending the time to get your snowboard legs...


----------



## GratefulDeadFam

What up y'all.
New to this forum - looks like you guys got shit on lock here. From LA but currently residing in the Northeast temporarily. Can't wait for this season to kick off.


----------



## Donutz

TxTopsyCrett said:


> I'm 31, live in Houston, TX
> 
> Just started snowboarding this January and have a trip planned for Breckenridge in December.
> 
> Any advice for a novice snowboarder is welcomed.


A lot of us are "self taught", and quite a few of us took lessons later and were shocked at how much we were doing wrong. Believe me, unlearning bad habits is hard. Do yourself a favour and get a lesson or two early on. Private if you can afford it. You'll actually find that you progress faster after that.


----------



## TxTopsyCrett

Donutz said:


> A lot of us are "self taught", and quite a few of us took lessons later and were shocked at how much we were doing wrong. Believe me, unlearning bad habits is hard. Do yourself a favour and get a lesson or two early on. Private if you can afford it. You'll actually find that you progress faster after that.


When we were in Steamboat this past January I was against the lessons. I have been wakeboarding for years so I thought I could get snowboarding down pretty quickly. You know, same concept, board strapped to your feet and use your hips to maneuver. WRONG. My girlfriend talked me into a full day lesson and boy am I glad she did. wakeboarding is nothing like snowboarding other than the board being strapped to your feet. So, when I get to Breck in Dec. I'm definitely taking lessons again. Thanks for the awesome advice.


----------



## sxdaca

I'm from pa I ride in small mountain but I have a lot of fun bc I love snowboarding. I joined this forum bc there's a lot of people who demo every year and there's lots of experience. I'm looking for advice.


----------



## StimulisRK

22 from NY.

I'm driving out to Utah in December....I just need a place to stay through February haha. Still haven't found anything.


----------



## melopuff

Hello from New Zealand!

I'm Melody, 22 and from Auckland.
Started snowboarding last week on a trip to Christchurch, now I'm completely obsessed! I'm a total noob but an enthusiastic one, figured with more practice I can only get better!

Joined the forum to read up on snowboarding and get some tips to use on the slopes.
Would also love to chill with any other newbie locals - so if anyone is at Turoa this weekend gimme a buzz 

Can't wait to hit up more of the South Island next year and possibly head to Japan in 2013!


----------



## bisteinee

A 31 cheers from Germany.
2nd saison beginning soon.


----------



## poutanen

melopuff said:


> Hello from New Zealand!
> 
> I'm Melody, 22 and from Auckland.
> Started snowboarding last week on a trip to Christchurch, now I'm completely obsessed! I'm a total noob but an enthusiastic one, figured with more practice I can only get better!


Welcome to the club... What's snowboarding like in the land of Kiwis?


----------



## melopuff

poutanen said:


> Welcome to the club... What's snowboarding like in the land of Kiwis?


 Hahaha I'm going to have to say *FANTASTIC*!! But really, Queenstown and Wanaka have some really sick places to ride. I hear good things about Treble Cone and Cardrona.

Personally only been to one mountain (Mt Hutt) but heading to Ruapehu this weekend YAYYY, will have to report back but snowfall seems to be looking good for the end of season.

I shall leave you with some pics of Mt Hutt, taken from the car and the bunny hill.


----------



## poutanen

melopuff said:


> I shall leave you with some pics of Mt Hutt, taken from the car and the bunny hill.




Well I was planning a trip to Argentina next summer (my summer) but I might have to rethink that. Looked up Mt Hutt and it looks pretty good!

On the other hand just looked up flights and it would be about $2600 CDN which is retarded. A return flight to Argentina would be $2000 for the same times.  I guess there'll be no summer boarding for me!

Anyway, enjoy the sport, I've been doing it for 20 years and don't think I'll ever get bored...


----------



## IdahoFreshies

melopuff said:


> Hello from New Zealand!
> 
> I'm Melody, 22 and from Auckland.
> Started snowboarding last week on a trip to Christchurch, now I'm completely obsessed! I'm a total noob but an enthusiastic one, figured with more practice I can only get better!
> 
> Joined the forum to read up on snowboarding and get some tips to use on the slopes.
> Would also love to chill with any other newbie locals - so if anyone is at Turoa this weekend gimme a buzz
> 
> Can't wait to hit up more of the South Island next year and possibly head to Japan in 2013!



Hello, welcome to the site and enjoy your stay! Watch out for the trolls, LED snowboards, and robot gargoyles.


----------



## poutanen

IdahoFreshies said:


> Hello, welcome to the site and enjoy your stay! Watch out for the trolls, LED snowboards, and robot gargoyles.


And leghumpers that come out of the woodwork whenever they think there's a girl around. :cheeky4:

Oh wait THAT'S ME!


----------



## SnowOwl

IdahoFreshies said:


> Hello, welcome to the site and enjoy your stay! Watch out for the trolls, LED snowboards, and robot gargoyles.


I'm most definitely one of those trolls. Gargoyles are no fun, but Gnargoyles need love too


----------



## melopuff

poutanen said:


> I guess there'll be no summer boarding for me!
> 
> Anyway, enjoy the sport, I've been doing it for 20 years and don't think I'll ever get bored...


Totes feeling your pain on flight prices, us kiwis are just so far away from the rest of the world - apart from Aussie! Although, before I started boarding there was a package deal to Japan for NZD1300 7 days, all inclusive of accom, hill passes and return flights. Pretty decent for a quick trip 

 love all the snowboard enthusiasm here, need to get more of my friends into it - 20 years such a long time, that's awesome!




IdahoFreshies said:


> Hello, welcome to the site and enjoy your stay! Watch out for the trolls, LED snowboards, and robot gargoyles.


Hello to you too  Thanks for the welcome, so nice to get replies to a post - thought I would get nothing at all hahahha


----------



## HiImBrian

Hi, I'm Brian. I figured it's getting a bit chilly, so I should probably quit spending so much time on the CBR forums and find me a nice boarding forum to waste my time on. I live out in CO and bought my first ever Epic Local pass this year. Can NOT wait for snow!


----------



## SnowOwl

HiImBrian said:


> Hi, I'm Brian.


Couldn't figure that one out by your name


----------



## HiImBrian

tylerkat89 said:


> Couldn't figure that one out by your name


Hey you'd be surprised! I'm on a handful of other forums and some people really fail to catch that. Haha I like to keep things simple


----------



## huckit

Hey, my name's John, I'm 19, and I live in Michigan. Unfortunately, the snow doesn't usually get good up here until December... Then it melts in Feb, turns to ice, snows again, melts again, and by the end of April you start to bring out the dirt bikes and it snows again. Just love it! 

I've been reading this forum for a long time- got a lot of good tips and ideas. Now I'll start posting. I promise to do my best at NOT being a troll.


----------



## aliking

*It's Ali from Taiwan...*

Yeah I know...we dont have snow here in TW.

I was in LA from 2006~2007...the really awful year for snowboarding...

since then, I am crazy about SB even when I came back to TW.

and I go to Japan once or twice every year for snowboarding.

I am learning more ground tricks and hope I can still ride on the slope when I am 60yrs old.


----------



## leftis

Hey, my name is Lefteris (non Greek friends call me Leftis) im from Athens, Greece and im 29yrs old.

Ive been riding for 3 years now. Ive been reading around the forum for quite awhile now, "gear reviews" has been very helpfull.
Im pretty excited this year cause im changing all my gear. I'll be rocking an 2013 NS Proto with 390 Bosses.

It sucks cuz its still pretty warm over here plus we get a relatively short "snow season". Basicaly ill have to wait till the end of December to get some descent snow up on the mountains. Can't wait!


----------



## NickShake

huckit said:


> Hey, my name's John, I'm 19, and I live in Michigan. Unfortunately, the snow doesn't usually get good up here until December... Then it melts in Feb, turns to ice, snows again, melts again, and by the end of April you start to bring out the dirt bikes and it snows again. Just love it!
> 
> I've been reading this forum for a long time- got a lot of good tips and ideas. Now I'll start posting. I promise to do my best at NOT being a troll.


Nice to meet you huckit. Nice to see another Michigander on here. I agree the snow doesn't get good until December and then the quads and bikes come out lol.

Anyways, Im Nick. Im 17, and I am also from Michigan. Ive been snowboarding for a couple years now and Im deciding to get very serious in it this year.


----------



## huckit

NickShake said:


> Nice to meet you huckit. Nice to see another Michigander on here. I agree the snow doesn't get good until December and then the quads and bikes come out lol.
> 
> Anyways, Im Nick. Im 17, and I am also from Michigan. Ive been snowboarding for a couple years now and Im deciding to get very serious in it this year.


Thanks, nice to meet you too. Awesome that you're getting serious! It's so much fun, and the reward is worth the pain. :laugh: Yeah, and when there isn't enough snow on the hills, we make lines on the side of the street to a jump, and use a truck to get up to speed. Got my first backflip that way lol Seriously, so much fun... snow needs to get here!


----------



## SnowOwl

NickShake said:


> Nice to meet you huckit. Nice to see another Michigander on here. I agree the snow doesn't get good until December and then the quads and bikes come out lol.
> 
> Anyways, Im Nick. Im 17, and I am also from Michigan. Ive been snowboarding for a couple years now and Im deciding to get very serious in it this year.


member for almost a year with 70+ postings. Nice intro! haha  better late than never I suppose


----------



## abqmike37

aliking said:


> Yeah I know...we dont have snow here in TW.
> 
> I was in LA from 2006~2007...the really awful year for snowboarding...
> 
> since then, I am crazy about SB even when I came back to TW.
> 
> and I go to Japan once or twice every year for snowboarding.
> 
> I am learning more ground tricks and hope I can still ride on the slope when I am 60yrs old.



Cool, fellow Taiwanese that snowboards, welcome to the forum...been living in the U.S. since I was 10 years old. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Kielo

Hey what's up guys and gals. Just moved to Toronto from Ireland, never been snowboarding before... but going to Blue mountain for christmas. Should be fun!  Joined here to get opinions on what to do, and more importantly what not to do hehe


----------



## tonyisnowhere

Kielo said:


> Hey what's up guys and gals. Just moved to Toronto from Ireland, never been snowboarding before... but going to Blue mountain for christmas. Should be fun!  Joined here to get opinions on what to do, and more importantly what not to do hehe


Hey Welcome! Snowboarding is just an awesome winter time sport. It is fun. I am a new rider myself and this will be my third season. The things that really helped me were. I ride a longboard skateboard THE MOST IMPORTANT...I took a private lesson for 2+ hours before doing anything on the board. Afterward my freebord helped too during the warm season. Otherwise start stretching (if you are old like me) keep your knees bent and wear a helmet!!


----------



## ralch

Recently, I have opened several threads asking for my equipment. Nevertheless, I did not have chance to introduce myself. I am Svett, 27 years old, beginner with passion to progress. I am located at Bulgaria. I am Software Developer. If you have any IT related questions, I am open to give a hand to everybody here.


----------



## Kielo

tonyisnowhere said:


> Hey Welcome! Snowboarding is just an awesome winter time sport. It is fun. I am a new rider myself and this will be my third season. The things that really helped me were. I ride a longboard skateboard THE MOST IMPORTANT...I took a private lesson for 2+ hours before doing anything on the board. Afterward my freebord helped too during the warm season. Otherwise start stretching (if you are old like me) keep your knees bent and wear a helmet!!


Nice one man, thanks for the tips. I'm 23 but fairly unfit at the moment, been stretching and jogging with the past few weeks. I was skateboarding the weekend in a skatepark and I'm very very sore still from it (I used to skate a lot when I was younger) but I'm trying to pick it up again to gain balance and all that :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pensrud

*Hello fellow shredders and pursuers of awesome*

31 y/o Californian who grew up in the San Francisco Bay Area. First couple years I skied (10 & 11), and only went a handful of times with Boy Scouts. Over the next years transitioned to snowboarding and preferred renting boards in order to demo and learn what was best for me. 

At 19 joined the Army, was stationed in Texas, and who'd a thunkt it, that Texas/New Mexico would be where I would really improve and learn to shred like I always wanted to. The only resort in the area was Ski Apache, a small resort in Ruidoso, New Mexico, 3.5 hours away doing the speed limit. 2.5-ish if doing 100+ mph wherever possible and completely disregarding speed limits. Good times. Most of the Indians working/running the resort were super unfriendly. But, some were great. I learned every little nook and cranny of the resort, and learned to love it and respect it for being a reservation ski resort, and for the historical aspect of it, imagining how the land was years prior. One day after riding I drove over to Roswell to look for aliens (hilarious little town actually), and another day I went to white sands national monument and snowboarded the Gypsum sand dunes with stealth fighters flying over head. Pretty awesome.

After a few 30+ days a year there, for two+ years, combined with road trips up to Colorado, and trips back to california (Tahoe) on leave, really got the hang of snowboarding, and it became my favorite thing in the world to do, along with fishing. Got out of the Army, moved to Sacramento, and helped run the Ski and Snowboard Club at sacramento state, leading ski trips to Whistler, bus trips to various tahoe resorts, contributing to video premieres for Forum and others, and helping with ski swaps. REally learned to love the Ski and snowboard industry, so much so I majored in business and commercial recreation and tourism. Spent some great days leading bus trips and and teaching others to ride. My favorite thing to do. Love watching someone who thinks they are awesome at everything, suck, work at it, and eventually get it, but hopefully with my guidance, faster than with a class. 

On the mountain, frequent the park, big kickers (45 ft+ preferred), steeps and cliffs, and trees. Snowboarding allows me to do some pretty stupid, yet totally awesome, gut wrenching, and adrenaline inducing undertakings. Love it. Whistler, BC, large cliffs, steep chutes. WOW. Do Whistler Blackcomb!! 

I now live in Switzerland in the heart of the alps. I am close to St. Anton am Arlberg, (Flims Laax Falera), Silvretta Montafon, Damuls, Solden, Ischgl, Lenzerheide, St. Moritz, and the list goes on. I have over 1,000 large and small resorts within a few hours drive, and can take the train direct to some and public transportation to others. Never needing to drive. Just got back from California and added two new boards to the quiver, a Never Summer Legacy 166, and a Libtech Skate Banana 159 W. 

When not in the resorts, I am snowshoeing back country with my Swiss guide friends. They rock the skis with felt slip-ons to the top, I hike up on my MSR Lightning Ascents, with my snowboard on my Salewa 18L backcountry pack. Here in Europe, free-riding and hochtouren (high-moutain tours in English) are really popular. Awesome to get out into the alps with my guide friends, with my Mammut Barryvox Beacon on, and to spend an entire day hiking up these amazing slopes and peaks, to ski/snowboard down, completely alone. Very common here. Must say, pretty awesome. Some friends do it several times a week and seldom go to resorts. 

If you ever want any tips of resorts and hotels to visit in the Vorarlberg, Tirol, Ostschweiz (East Switzerland) area, send me a message and will help you as best I can. Cheers, and pray for pow. Winter is around the corner!


----------



## Truckguy05

Hey I'm Brad. I'm 23 currently residing in Phoenix, AZ, born and raised in Richmond, VA. I started skiing when I started walking, but started snowboarding at the age of 7 and I haven't skied since. :laugh: I have been a weekend warrior going boarding at least once a year since, but I am moving to mammoth for the winter to work at the resort as a lift operator. I hope to be 10 times better by the end of the season. I am still learning new things every time out. That's why I love this sport!


----------



## SnowOwl

Truckguy05 said:


> Hey I'm Brad. I'm 23 currently residing in Phoenix, AZ, born and raised in Richmond, VA. I started skiing when I started walking, but started snowboarding at the age of 7 and I haven't skied since. :laugh: I have been a weekend warrior going boarding at least once a year since, but I am moving to mammoth for the winter to work at the resort as a lift operator. I hope to be 10 times better by the end of the season. I am still learning new things every time out. That's why I love this sport!


See you at Mammoth this season! How did you land that gig?


----------



## Truckguy05

tylerkat89 said:


> See you at Mammoth this season! How did you land that gig?


A friend showed me Coolworks.com. I applied in august. After I accept the job at mammoth I got a job offer from breckenridge and snowbird


----------



## SnowOwl

Pensrud said:


> 31 y/o Californian who grew up in the San Francisco Bay Area. First couple years I skied (10 & 11), and only went a handful of times with Boy Scouts. Over the next years transitioned to snowboarding and preferred renting boards in order to demo and learn what was best for me.
> 
> At 19 joined the Army, was stationed in Texas, and who'd a thunkt it, that Texas/New Mexico would be where I would really improve and learn to shred like I always wanted to. The only resort in the area was Ski Apache, a small resort in Ruidoso, New Mexico, 3.5 hours away doing the speed limit. 2.5-ish if doing 100+ mph wherever possible and completely disregarding speed limits. Good times. Most of the Indians working/running the resort were super unfriendly. But, some were great. I learned every little nook and cranny of the resort, and learned to love it and respect it for being a reservation ski resort, and for the historical aspect of it, imagining how the land was years prior. One day after riding I drove over to Roswell to look for aliens (hilarious little town actually), and another day I went to white sands national monument and snowboarded the Gypsum sand dunes with stealth fighters flying over head. Pretty awesome.
> 
> After a few 30+ days a year there, for two+ years, combined with road trips up to Colorado, and trips back to california (Tahoe) on leave, really got the hang of snowboarding, and it became my favorite thing in the world to do, along with fishing. Got out of the Army, moved to Sacramento, and helped run the Ski and Snowboard Club at sacramento state, leading ski trips to Whistler, bus trips to various tahoe resorts, contributing to video premieres for Forum and others, and helping with ski swaps. REally learned to love the Ski and snowboard industry, so much so I majored in business and commercial recreation and tourism. Spent some great days leading bus trips and and teaching others to ride. My favorite thing to do. Love watching someone who thinks they are awesome at everything, suck, work at it, and eventually get it, but hopefully with my guidance, faster than with a class.
> 
> On the mountain, frequent the park, big kickers (45 ft+ preferred), steeps and cliffs, and trees. Snowboarding allows me to do some pretty stupid, yet totally awesome, gut wrenching, and adrenaline inducing undertakings. Love it. Whistler, BC, large cliffs, steep chutes. WOW. Do Whistler Blackcomb!!
> 
> I now live in Switzerland in the heart of the alps. I am close to St. Anton am Arlberg, (Flims Laax Falera), Silvretta Montafon, Damuls, Solden, Ischgl, Lenzerheide, St. Moritz, and the list goes on. I have over 1,000 large and small resorts within a few hours drive, and can take the train direct to some and public transportation to others. Never needing to drive. Just got back from California and added two new boards to the quiver, a Never Summer Legacy 166, and a Libtech Skate Banana 159 W.
> 
> When not in the resorts, I am snowshoeing back country with my Swiss guide friends. They rock the skis with felt slip-ons to the top, I hike up on my MSR Lightning Ascents, with my snowboard on my Salewa 18L backcountry pack. Here in Europe, free-riding and hochtouren (high-moutain tours in English) are really popular. Awesome to get out into the alps with my guide friends, with my Mammut Barryvox Beacon on, and to spend an entire day hiking up these amazing slopes and peaks, to ski/snowboard down, completely alone. Very common here. Must say, pretty awesome. Some friends do it several times a week and seldom go to resorts.
> 
> If you ever want any tips of resorts and hotels to visit in the Vorarlberg, Tirol, Ostschweiz (East Switzerland) area, send me a message and will help you as best I can. Cheers, and pray for pow. Winter is around the corner!


Welcome to the community buddy. Sounds like you've had a lot of experiences, thanks for sharing some with us. Really gets us hyped to see others as stoked as us. Been all over haven't you? Really hoping one day to hit the Alps, maybe I'll ask you for some advice should I ever. Nice quivers, you'll fit in well with the community as you'll see lol


----------



## DirtyD27

Hi, I'm Jessie. I'm 34 yrs old, a Michigan native and now live in Port Orchard, Washington. This is my second year back from a very long hiatus. I boarded in my high school years then joined the Navy. Life changed dramatically for me at that point with getting married having kids being deployed, and stationed overseas. Well after 14 years of dedicated service to our great country I am now a vet and back to civilian life.
I got back into boarding after hearing my step son talking about how his and I say this lightly, dad, had taken him once before and how much he enjoyed it. So last Christmas I got him and I boards and gear and so the fire was re-ignited. Now it's all either of us think about to the point that his mother/my wife gets tired of hearing about it . We spent all of last year shredding Crystal Mountain. This season I purchased passes for Summit as Snoqualmie But I'm sure we'll make trips back to Crystal as well as check out some of the other surrounding resorts. I have a good friend who lives in Salt Lake City, UT and we possibly may take a weekend trip to hit up Park City. Anyway that's my story. Ride safe and have fun this season!


----------



## Noreaster

Hi everyone. I'm Catherine, from NJ (Russia originally), 40 y.o. This will be my 27th season riding.


----------



## EndlessWinter

hey all

I picked up snowboarding in AK back in 2009, and I've never looked back since. Snowboarding for me isn't a hobby or interest, it's a passion. So I hope to learn and share much while I'm here.


----------



## CheeseWhiz

Hey everyone. Im 24, been on a extended break from snowboarding and just now getting back into it. Lol first time out last year busted my wrist:dunno:. Living in Corona, CA and consider myself to be a intermediate boarder. Glad to be a part of the forums and if anyone wants to hit up bear this year hit me up.


----------



## JoeBuer

Newbie here from Ohio. I snowboarder for the first time while in high school over about 15-16 years ago. I gave up shortly after for the sake of partying more and girls. Anyway life has settled down and that's when I got the bug that myself and my boys should get out there. Naturally the wife is coming along for the ride as well. Anyway hope to get some good knowledge as I am sure things have changed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pensrud

*Going to be a good winter.*



tylerkat89 said:


> Welcome to the community buddy. Sounds like you've had a lot of experiences, thanks for sharing some with us. Really gets us hyped to see others as stoked as us. Been all over haven't you? Really hoping one day to hit the Alps, maybe I'll ask you for some advice should I ever. Nice quivers, you'll fit in well with the community as you'll see lol


Thanks man. Have been coming to this site for along time, reading reviews and what not. Felt it was time to join the community. Have been many places. More than some, not nearly as much as many, nor as widespread as I desire. Jaskson Hole on the hit list. Utah. New Zealand. Chile.

This year: Tignes, 3 Vallees, Val D'Isere, Zermatt/Cervinia, and Chamonix Mont-Blanc. 

Friends coming from California for three weeks, so I have to show them around. Will hit up St. Anton am Arlberg, Damüls, Ischgl (which is half in Austria and half in Switzerland. Swiss side: Samnaun). May hit up LAAX, & St. Moritz, and Davos Jakobshorn, then pop down to Italy: Cortina, Cervinia (and Zermatt), to Tignes/Val D'Isere, Chamonix Mont-Blanc and Tres Vallees. (P90X to get them legs ready)

If you have a sec, look on the internet for trail maps of these. HUGE in comparison to those in Tahoe, and Colorado. Many 1/2 the price. 

Going to be a fun winter.

Ever need any tips, don't hesitate to ask! Happy carving.


----------



## mtn_man1

grew up in Nor-Cal and moved to PA after I got out of the Army. Can't surf in PA so I picked up snowboarding and have been obsessed for the last 3 years. cheers!


----------



## WRXChris

Hey guys, I signed up last winter and never really posted so I'm going to reintroduce myself! 

I moved to Breck from the east coast a few weeks ago, and am working at the Ski & Ride School for the winter! Life is super awesome right now. I ride a 2011-12 Never Summer Proto CT, it's such a sweet board.

I'm contemplating on heading over to Keystone or A-Basin today to get my first turns of the season in, but there are only 3 decent runs open between the two of them  We need some snow!!


----------



## I<3snowp0rn

I recently came back into snowboarding from about 2 yrs ago, but have been riding off and on for the last 10 yrs. I'm looking into understanding what's new. My past boards over the 10 yrs were a Lamar something or other, Burton Custom, Ride DH, and Forum Youngblood. Also had a chance to try out a Jaime Lynn Lib Tech and Never Summer (forgot the model.) I also ride a lot all-mtn/freestyle and not a lot of park. Hope my curiosity gets filled here. Thanks.


----------



## Eureka510

Hey people's,

Kinda new to the game as far as being more Aggressive in the snowboard arena. Name's David, from the SF Bay Area. I've been skating for the past 10+ years and the last 3 I've been getting more into snowboarding...it's a heck of a lot nicer to land on power than cement...lol. But yeah, if your in the area I do board waxes for 15 bucks a pop I've got a set up in my garage. Also I'm starting an outerwear company called Eureka Supply Co.(eurekasupplyco | Home). Other than that I'm pretty chill laid back 22yo that enjoys shredding and driving my old school Subie.


----------



## dopamean

Eureka510 said:


> Hey people's,
> 
> Kinda new to the game as far as being more Aggressive in the snowboard arena. Name's David, from the SF Bay Area. I've been skating for the past 10+ years and the last 3 I've been getting more into snowboarding...*it's a heck of a lot nicer to land on powder than cement*...lol. But yeah, if your in the area I do board waxes for 15 bucks a pop I've got a set up in my garage. Also I'm starting an outerwear company called Eureka Supply Co.(eurekasupplyco | Home). Other than that I'm pretty chill laid back 22yo that enjoys shredding and driving my old school Subie.


:thumbsup: 

welcome to the forum!


----------



## otisdelarosa

Welcome Eureka!


----------



## Krismiss

Hi my name is Kristy, I've been riding for about 12 years. I've been pregnant for the last two winters so I'm really anxious for the snow this year. I live in southern ontario so I Don't get to ride mountains all that much (a couple weeks a year). This year I want to get out a lot so with what I have around here I'm going to be spending most of my time in the parks. I love this site, I e already got lots of advice so thanks to y'all.


----------



## dopamean

Krismiss said:


> Hi my name is Kristy, I've been riding for about 12 years. I've been pregnant for the last two winters so I'm really anxious for the snow this year. I live in southern ontario so I Don't get to ride mountains all that much (a couple weeks a year). This year I want to get out a lot so with what I have around here I'm going to be spending most of my time in the parks. I love this site, I e already got lots of advice so thanks to y'all.


welcome Kirsty, congrats on *not* being preggo this season! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ridethesnow80

Krismiss said:


> Hi my name is Kristy, I've been riding for about 12 years. I've been pregnant for the last two winters so I'm really anxious for the snow this year. I live in southern ontario so I Don't get to ride mountains all that much (a couple weeks a year). This year I want to get out a lot so with what I have around here I'm going to be spending most of my time in the parks. I love this site, I e already got lots of advice so thanks to y'all.


That's awesome your finally getting back out riding! My wife and I just had our son this past may. Just got her into snowboard a year prior! Got her all set up with her own gear last year and found out she was due in may. That sucked for her but a true blessing for us this yr!! Now she getting back out this season ! Awesome times!!!!


----------



## Edge

I have lurked around and started a few threads, but never really introduced myself, so here goes!

I'm Brett, I'm 19 and I'm from the UK. I started skiing when I was 7, and started snowboarding at 13, although up until now I only went for one week a year on vacation. I've been lurking around the forums for a few months just learning and soaking up knowledge. Cool to be here, I love snowboarding and I hope to move somewhere where I can shred for a full season every year one day


----------



## shredFAND

Hi, I am shredFAND. I joined this site recently because snowboardaddicts.com seems to have disappeared. I can't get enough of snowboarding! It's almost all I think about most of the time. This season will be my 14th season riding. I am from Pennsylvania and my main mountain is Blue mountain in Palmerton, Pa. I ride all over the east coast. From Snowshoe to Killington and all in between. I'm hoping to hook up with some like minded boarders to roll with this comming season. Are their any other riders from snowboardaddicts.com on here? We used to get together and take trips years ago but I guess we all have to grow up sometime. I've lost touch with people I used to ride with and now I ride alone on the slopes. Its ok though, I still enjoy riding alone, but I dont get to insane anymore only because I have to drive myself home. Anyway, I hope everyone has an epic season and if anyone from my area is heading to any right coast resorts and wants someone to ride with them, just let me know. Every weekend from December to March is reserved for riding .


----------



## Noreaster

Krismiss said:


> Hi my name is Kristy, I've been riding for about 12 years. I've been pregnant for the last two winters so I'm really anxious for the snow this year. I live in southern ontario so I Don't get to ride mountains all that much (a couple weeks a year). This year I want to get out a lot so with what I have around here I'm going to be spending most of my time in the parks. I love this site, I e already got lots of advice so thanks to y'all.


Ha. I remember those times. My kid was born on Dec. 31 and I was on the slopes 3 weeks later. There was no park for me that winter but riding actually whipped me back into shape fast. 

Good luck with your season.


----------



## RonkyTonk

*Hey yo*

I am the RonkyTonkMan, I am Cool, I am Cocky and I am bad!!, I am from the one hundredth meridian where the great plains begin. Moved to Lake Louise for 5 years, I now reside in Calgary. I've been Snowboarding into now my 22nd season. I have been skateboarding 27 years and still cracking my shins. I've been working for an airline in Calgary for 10 years now, all because I wanted to take up Surfing, Thank aliens I did!! 

I came across this forum looking for guys to ride with. I work a 5 on 5 off and tend to go to the mountain tops mid week. Mostly all my buddies are 9-5ers weekend warriors, or tooo into serious bromances to hangout anymore. I find myself riding alone most of the time. I dont mind riding alone as I find it peaceful, but its nice to ride with people aswell. 

I mostly ride Louise, Castle,Fernie and Sunshine. So if anyone want to shread drop me a line(PM).

I am going to lurk around the site now..

Thx and happy Shredding!!
-RonkyTonk-


----------



## Krismiss

Ooooh you're so lucky. I love Fernie!


----------



## poutanen

RonkyTonk said:


> I mostly ride Louise, Castle,Fernie and Sunshine. So if anyone want to shread drop me a line(PM).


Welcome! 

I much prefer weekday riding too, usually try to take a 3 day mini trip every couple weeks or so to Fernie, etc. I've got Fernie, KH, LL, Nakiska and Kimberley on my pass this year. Met a couple forum members already this year there's at least 10 of us in the Calgary area on here. Probably more like 20 when you include some of the Banff people...


----------



## Weeman1669

*Introducing my self*

Hi I'm Tyler from Canada. I'm new to this forum and was wondering how to post topics? I would like to ask ideas on home made features


----------



## Donutz

Weeman1669 said:


> Hi I'm Tyler from Canada. I'm new to this forum and was wondering how to post topics? I would like to ask ideas on home made features


Go to "Forums" (menu strip along the top), pick the appropriate section and go into it, then there'll be a "new thread" button near the top left.


----------



## Weeman1669

Thank you cvery much your help was much apeiciated


----------



## RonkyTonk

RonkyTonk said:


> I am the RonkyTonkMan, I am Cool, I am Cocky and I am bad!!, I am from the one hundredth meridian where the great plains begin. Moved to Lake Louise for 5 years, I now reside in Calgary. I've been Snowboarding into now my 22nd season. I have been skateboarding 27 years and still cracking my shins. I've been working for an airline in Calgary for 10 years now, all because I wanted to take up Surfing, Thank aliens I did!!
> 
> I came across this forum looking for guys to ride with. I work a 5 on 5 off and tend to go to the mountain tops mid week. Mostly all my buddies are 9-5ers weekend warriors, or tooo into serious bromances to hangout anymore. I find myself riding alone most of the time. I dont mind riding alone as I find it peaceful, but its nice to ride with people aswell.
> 
> I mostly ride Louise, Castle,Fernie and Sunshine. So if anyone want to shread drop me a line(PM).
> 
> I am going to lurk around the site now..
> 
> Thx and happy Shredding!!
> -RonkyTonk-





poutanen said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I much prefer weekday riding too, usually try to take a 3 day mini trip every couple weeks or so to Fernie, etc. I've got Fernie, KH, LL, Nakiska and Kimberley on my pass this year. Met a couple forum members already this year there's at least 10 of us in the Calgary area on here. Probably more like 20 when you include some of the Banff people...




Apperently I was maybe under some influence when I was typing this post..lol 

Hey poutanen shoot me a PM if you ever want to go ride, I am in the SE Calgary.
-RonkTonk-


----------



## poutanen

Weeman1669 said:


> Hi I'm Tyler from Canada. I'm new to this forum and was wondering how to post topics? I would like to ask ideas on home made features


Welcome!

I'm assuming you'll want to post that in the General Chat section. Click this link and go to the forum section of choice. Then take a look just above the red threads and you'll see a grey "New Thread" button on the left hand side. Click that and go from there! 

Snowboarding General Chat - Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


----------



## joshb_

Trying to meet some more people in the snowboarding community so a friend suggested this site to me. I am on a ton of car related forums and this is my first non-auto related.

I am 26 from Upstate NY and I have been snowboarding for about 5 years. I have been stuck boarding on the lame mountains around this area and rarely get travel out of state for trips. I will be going out to Utah this season with a few friends in a time share so I am pretty pumped for that.

Current set up:
Gnu carbon credit 153cm
Burton reflex cartel
DC phase boots


----------



## dopamean

joshb_ said:


> Trying to meet some more people in the snowboarding community so a friend suggested this site to me. I am on a ton of car related forums and this is my first non-auto related.
> 
> I am 26 from Upstate NY and I have been snowboarding for about 5 years. I have been stuck boarding on the lame mountains around this area and rarely get travel out of state for trips. I will be going out to Utah this season with a few friends in a time share so I am pretty pumped for that.
> 
> Current set up:
> Gnu carbon credit 153cm
> Burton reflex cartel
> DC phase boots


welcome to the forum! 

If you ever roll through Colorado, send a shout


----------



## NorthCoastRider

Hey, I'm new to the forum just saying hi. Been snowboarding for 8 years now was a skier for 20+ years before that.
Used to live in Calgary and rode Sunshine and Louise, now I'm in NW BC and ride Shames. I still try and get back to Calgary in March to hit up my old haunts.

Curently on a Rome Reverb Rocker with Mob bindings and Flow Boots.


----------



## Deimus85

Hey guys,

My name is Michael and I am new to this forum, but not snow sports. I first started skiiing back when I was 5 at Shawnee. I took a long break for a while until I was 13 and wanted to try snowboarding. I didn't really get into it until I got my first snowboard setup when I was 17, and have been riding every season ever since. I progressed a lot when I started working at Ski Barn in 2010, and have become very knowledgable about snow sports in general. I'm stoked to ride this year, and with two Vermont trips in the mix, I am hoping this is a great season.

I currently have a 2011/12 Libtech TRS w/ Union Atlas Binders and a 2010/12 Rome Artifact Rocker w/ Union Data Binders in my quiver.

Hit me up if you are from Central Jersey and want to ride some Pocono Powder lol...I am going to be hitting up a lot of Big Boulder College Nights!

-Michael


----------



## DesireeM81

24, been living in Colorado for 8 years, I thought it was about time I tried snowboarding. I've only been twice but I'm pretty addicted anyway. Need some good snow up here though.

Set up - GNU B-Nice, Salomon Ivy boots and Lexa Burton bindings. Haven't even had a chance to try them out yet.


----------



## poutanen

DesireeM81 said:


> 24, been living in Colorado for 8 years, I thought it was about time I tried snowboarding. I've only been twice but I'm pretty addicted anyway. Need some good snow up here though.
> 
> Set up - GNU B-Nice, Salomon Ivy boots and Lexa Burton bindings. Haven't even had a chance to try them out yet.


SWEET A GURL!!! :yahoo: :tongue4::welcome: lol

Sorry it's just my job to do that to every new girl. Welcome to the forum. My GF tried the Lexas at a Burton Demo Day and loved them, we ended up buying some Scribes instead and swapped out the K2's she started with.

She's got a few days on the Burtons now and LOVES them...


----------



## Donutz

poutanen said:


> SWEET A GURL!!! :yahoo: :tongue4::welcome: lol


Welp... another one runs for the hills.

(poutanen... Doing his part to keep this forum unisex.)
k:


----------



## poutanen

Donutz said:


> Welp... another one runs for the hills.
> 
> (poutanen... Doing his part to keep this forum unisex.)
> k:


In my defence, I keep bugging my GF to start posting more on here. She's got a username but I think she's been a 2 post wonder... :dunno:

And what girl doesn't like a furry critter humping their leg?!?


----------



## couchbox

Yo new member here from So Cal. Got my college pass to mammoth for my second and hopefully first 30+ day season. Pm me if your heading up there/looking for carpools next weekend or whenever. yup yup


----------



## Powhound97

My name is taco, I snowboard

Thank you.... 

(My names not really taco...)
I have snow fever so bad as of right now........I need some snow!!!!!!


----------



## DesireeM81

poutanen said:


> SWEET A GURL!!! :yahoo: :tongue4::welcome: lol
> 
> Sorry it's just my job to do that to every new girl. Welcome to the forum. My GF tried the Lexas at a Burton Demo Day and loved them, we ended up buying some Scribes instead and swapped out the K2's she started with.
> 
> She's got a few days on the Burtons now and LOVES them...


I can't wait to get up and try them out. I was borrowing a Never Summer board for a while there so it might take me a few moments to get used to my new set up.


----------



## DesireeM81

Donutz said:


> Welp... another one runs for the hills.
> 
> (poutanen... Doing his part to keep this forum unisex.)
> k:


Well, I am a gamer too. So I am used to being called out on my gender. I will always be that girl.


----------



## NWBoarder

Powhound97 said:


> My name is taco, I snowboard
> 
> Thank you....
> 
> (My names not really taco...)
> I have snow fever so bad as of right now........I need some snow!!!!!!


Go get some then! It's freaking DEEP EVERYWHERE in WA right now! :yahoo:


----------



## Deimus85

Ugh I wish I was on the West Coast right now.


----------



## Powhound97

NWBoarder said:


> Go get some then! It's freaking DEEP EVERYWHERE in WA right now! :yahoo:


Got to crystal today, could have been better.
The skiers kinda ruined the fresh snow
(Got up later than we should have)


----------



## KatyDarkRider17

I'm 16 and I was born in Russia, but live in Wyoming. We don't have that much snow this year, so it will be pretty fun learning some new tricks and information about snowboarding.


----------



## stubinsky

I'm 15 from northern ontario... been snowboarding for 7 years now.Can't wait till the season gets under way at the resort near me!


----------



## Endeavor4Ever44

Hey all, I'm a 24 year old guy from NE Ohio whose gonna be heading out west for the first time since picking up snowboarding 8 years ago. I'm an all-mountain rider with a drive to do some hard carving through powder. My new stick is a 2013 K2 Raygun 160W and I'm looking into pairing a set of boots and bindings with that. The Raygun has a soft flex (i'm 6'4" - 155lbs) so I'm thinking bindings and boots a little towards the firmer side would be best for better responsiveness. 

Can anyone give me some good advice for a pair of boots and bindings if I'm hoping to spend no more than $500-$600 together? I don't care if it's slip in or straps, laces or drawstrings- just that they're quality and are gonna last long. Do taller guys usually prefer canted footbeds or not?


----------



## Deimus85

Endeavor4Ever44 said:


> Can anyone give me some good advice for a pair of boots and bindings if I'm hoping to spend no more than $500-$600 together? I don't care if it's slip in or straps, laces or drawstrings- just that they're quality and are gonna last long. Do taller guys usually prefer canted footbeds or not?


Go try on boots at your local shop and see what fits your foot the best. Recommending a pair of boots online is like asking a blind person what he thinks of the today's sunset. It just ain't going to work.

I would highly recommend canted footbeds. After riding my 390 Bosses around 2 seasons ago with the 2.0 degree cant, it took a lot of pressure off my knees and allowed me to ride longer and harder each day.


----------



## cozmo

*Hi from Holland*

After renting for three years i finally bought my own gear.

2008/2009 Burton King 167 Board (2nd hand)
2012/2013 Union contact Pro Binders (new)
2011/2012 Northwave Freedom SL Boots (new)

The name is cozmo from Holland, 37, 196cm (6'4") tall and 105Kg (230lb), size 11.5 boots. Let's say im at advanced beginner level.
No mountains here, most of Holland is below sea level, so we gotta drive to the Alps in France, Switzerland or my favorite Austria. Can't wait to try out my new gear! I used to do a lot of skateboarding and inline skating when I was younger.
Got back into snowboarding last year after a non boarding related injury.

Got my board 2nd hand from the Dutch equivalent of Craigslist for 50 euro, used only 3 times one week.
The previous owner rode the board backwards (according to stomppad placement) by accident, tail in front for 3 years


----------



## ruslan.

Hey guys, I'm 13 (don't judge) years old and I currently live in Mother Russia. I grew up and lived in Rockville Maryland, and then moved here. I plan on moving back next year. 
I would count myself as a intermediate, I just need to grow a pair and start going to parks


----------



## beercrafter

Hi all,

I'm a 31 yr old from minnesota. I've been boarding for 5 yrs. I'm 6'3" and 275 lbs. I currently ride a burton baron 172, but I'm looking for new board. I would like to go shorter with this one, but have questions about how short I can go considering my weight. I also need a board that can hold an edge in the icy conditions we typically have in MN.


----------



## Fiziks

Hey All- I'm a 30 y/o from Chicago and have been riding since late high-school (around '00/'01 season so about 13 years now). I get out to the Rockies whenever I can, but mostly ride a ton of park out here in the midwest (since that's basically all you can do here). I would consider myself a decent all-around rider and I'm okay in park. I mainly focus on jumps and have some solid 3's and 5's down, this season I want to start dropping 7's and switch tricks. I also run a film company in my free-time. I look forward to being more active on this board!


----------



## Lady

Hi everyone!!! My name is Natali, i'm from Argentina and i love to ride!


----------



## abridge04

Hello everyone,
I live in MD, I'm 25 yrs old, 4 yrs of riding but very little. 
Gear
2010 153cm K2 Format
K2 bindings
Burton boots

I'm hoping for this winter storm to slam the nearby ski resorts.

Abridge04


----------



## Artic

*New Member*

Hi All
Iam in BC/Canada-Blackcomb is heaven but not my local.
Hemlockvalley is my local an hope to get up soon.
Lots of fresh Pow over the last few days,its all fresh tracks.
Fresh trax to all-cheers


----------



## poutanen

Lady said:


> Hi everyone!!! My name is Natali, i'm from Argentina and i love to ride!


Welcome! :welcome:

I'd like to get down to Argentina or Chile to ride one of these years. I think it'd make a great summer trip so that I don't have to wait nearly 6 months to board!


----------



## Zenhugh

Hi, Just joined the forum and really enjoying the wealth of information on here. I live in Krasnoyarsk in siberia although I'm from Australia. I've been boarding for about 7 years now and learned in NZ which I do an trip every year. Favorite mountain in NZ is Cardrona or Treble Cone if it gets a fresh dump. Boarded most slopes in Oz too.
I'm not sure exactly what level I'm at. Board about 30 days a year, more now I live in siberia. As I'm a bit older and heavier I tend to avoid the park but happy to hit drop offs or kickers. Mostly love to ride back country powder and often do plenty of hiking chasing it. 

I'm close enough to 6ft, fluctuate between 86-92kg. (around 193 pounds at the moment). I ride natural and have a size 10 (US) boot. I'm actually shopping for a new board at the moment as i left my current ride (159 Never Summer premier F1) in oz. I'm looking at purchasing a freeride board which handles powder well. It's a trade off as we have deep dry soft powder within 500km (In siberia 500km is local) but the local mountain has very little off piste (trees (taiga) are too thick and close together). My narrow list of boards to buy (as limited range here) is Bataleon Undisputed 163, salomon sick stick 163 or Gnu Billy Goat. After reading some reviews I may consider the NS Heritage as it seems to do everything.


----------



## AntiLame

Hi I'm AntiLame.I joined this thread because i want to start snowboarding and get advice from snowboarders.I can be annoying sometimes but it stops after awhile.I hop to have fun on the forumk:


----------



## ziggy13

Hey, I'm from BC. I used to go to Mt Washington a few times per year but then I drifted away from boarding for a few years for various reasons. This year I'm excited to start up again in Whistler. I've got the basic skills down but I'm hoping to really move forward this season. My current gear is beaten up old Sims stuff but I'm hoping to pick up something better on sale or off craigslist during the season. Can't wait to get back on the mountain soon!


----------



## snowducky

Hi everyone! I'm from central nj and I've been riding since I was 9 and I'm 20 now soooo that would make it about 11 years! (there have been a few seasons in there where I couldn't make it up to mountain at all due hs sports and stuff so it's probably closer to 8 haha) I just got a new set up this season so I'm stoked to try it out. 

my set up - 2012 rossi diva magtek, 2012 rossi diva bindings, 2012 burton emerald boots


----------



## Ocho

snowducky said:


> Hi everyone! I'm from central nj and I've been riding since I was 9 and I'm 20 now soooo that would make it about 11 years! (there have been a few seasons in there where I couldn't make it up to mountain at all due hs sports and stuff so it's probably closer to 8 haha) I just got a new set up this season so I'm stoked to try it out.
> 
> my set up - 2012 rossi diva magtek, 2012 rossi diva bindings, 2012 burton emerald boots


Hey, welcome!

I'm also in your area. Where do you ride? If you plan on hitting up the local hills in the Poconos or Catskills, maybe I'll see you out there.

Enjoy your new set up!


----------



## snowducky

thanks! I mostly ride in the poconos (camelback) but I'm heading back to school soon in the midwest so I'll be trying out michigan for a change.. wondering how it's going to compare to the icy fake snow we're used to haha


----------



## Ocho

snowducky said:


> thanks! I mostly ride in the poconos (camelback) but I'm heading back to school soon in the midwest so I'll be trying out michigan for a change.. wondering how it's going to compare to the icy fake snow we're used to haha


Ah yes I know all about that icy fake snow. I'm up at camelback often throughout the season, usually riding solo there. On occasion some of the guy friends I ride with will come out. 

Yeah MI has gotten more snow than we have. Some days I'll see the national forecast then the official michigan thread here. And sigh. 

You might want to check that thread, too, if you'll be riding MI.


----------



## Deimus85

Ewwww Cameltoe ugh. Go to JFBB or Blue.


----------



## BlackhawkDriver

Hello everyone. Noob here, originally from Texas currently living in South Korea. Been riding for about 3 years loving it but still sucking


----------



## Backcountry

BlackhawkDriver said:


> Hello everyone. Noob here, originally from Texas currently living in South Korea. Been riding for about 3 years loving it but still sucking


:welcome: :eusa_clap:


----------



## kmhath

Happy New Year, folks.

I've been riding 9 years and living in Maine, Vermont, or New Hampshire. I try to make a trip west once or twice each year - commonly hitting Utah or Tahoe... and one nice trip to Whistler two seasons ago. I decided to join since I was finding so many great discussions and gear reviews here. 

Historically riding and loving Arbor boards (Element / A-Frame), this year I'm riding the Jones Flagship. Also use Burton CO2 bindings and Burton Ion boots. Its all freeriding for me and I love to hike to something untouched.

Be well.


----------



## dopamean

kmhath said:


> Happy New Year, folks.
> 
> I've been riding 9 years and living in Maine, Vermont, or New Hampshire. I try to make a trip west once or twice each year - commonly hitting Utah or Tahoe... and one nice trip to Whistler two seasons ago. I decided to join since I was finding so many great discussions and gear reviews here.
> 
> Historically riding and loving Arbor boards (Element / A-Frame), this year I'm riding the Jones Flagship. Also use Burton CO2 bindings and Burton Ion boots. Its all freeriding for me and I love to hike to something untouched.
> 
> Be well.


mmm, _untouched_ :thumbsup:

welcome to das forumz


----------



## PBLRDom

*Hola*

Hi!
My name is Dominic (I go by Dom).
I just relocated to Phoenix AZ after living in Albuquerque NM. Wish I was still 10 mins from Sandia pow :-(
I am 25 years old, all mountain rider. This is my 4th season!

Last 3 seasons and learning to ride have been on:
2009 Burton Process V Rocker
2009 Burton Mission EST
2009 thirtytwo STW

This season I have new gear (tracking info has it set to arrive on Monday the 7th actually!)
2013 Burton Custom Flying V
2013 Genesis EST
2013 thirtytwo Binary Boa


----------



## SnowOwl

PBLRDom said:


> Hi!
> My name is Dominic (I go by Dom).
> I just relocated to Phoenix AZ after living in Albuquerque NM. Wish I was still 10 mins from Sandia pow :-(
> I am 25 years old, all mountain rider. This is my 4th season!
> 
> Last 3 seasons and learning to ride have been on:
> 2009 Burton Process V Rocker
> 2009 Burton Mission EST
> 2009 thirtytwo STW
> 
> This season I have new gear (tracking info has it set to arrive on Monday the 7th actually!)
> 2013 Burton Custom Flying V
> 2013 Genesis EST
> 2013 thirtytwo Binary Boa


Posted a cute smile and all for us. Welcome :eusa_clap: Let's do you a favor and put you on something NOT Burton:thumbsup: (although the Flying V is bad ass)


----------



## Gnardog

*What's gooood*

What is up
I'm Jason and I've been riding for 11 years now.
I live in a suburb of Buffalo NY 
I primarily ride park, jibbing is my discipline.

My set ups include:
Rome Artifact 150
Rome 390 BOSS bindings
Thirty Two TM-TWO boots

Rome Agent 156
Union Contacts

SOON TO BE ADDED TO MY COLLECTION:

Lobster Jib Board 151
Union Contact Pros









Here is my face.


----------



## AlexDG

*hi everyone!*

Hi! I´m from Spain, i am 28 and i've been riding for 3 years. I've been doing freeride, but i want to start with park, jibbing and flats. My board is an old Lib Tech Joey Mcguire 158(i don't know the year but it has 10 years at least ) with Wedze binding, and my boots are Flow Rival '11. Good ride!!! :laugh:


----------



## Sir G.

Hi, i'am from Belgium (Europe :thumbsup, 18 years old, and i'am now boarding for 5 years, before 2 years skiing. I always go boarding to Austria or France and i'am looking for new challenges outside Europe


----------



## poutanen

Sir G. said:


> Hi, i'am from Belgium (Europe :thumbsup, 18 years old, and i'am now boarding for 5 years, before 2 years skiing. I always go boarding to Austria or France and i'am looking for new challenges outside Europe


:welcome:

Come to the rocky mountains (Canadian or US) there are some good challenges here. Oh and pick up a new board from Virus in Germany for me. The duty and shipping is killing me... lol


----------



## PBLRDom

tylerkat89 said:


> Posted a cute smile and all for us. Welcome :eusa_clap: Let's do you a favor and put you on something NOT Burton:thumbsup: (although the Flying V is bad ass)


Hahaha! Well that picture was just taken last weekend and it was all I had readily available. My friend Lacee and I hit up Snowbowl.



Snowolf said:


> Awesome! Before I moved up here to Mt Hood, I lived in Surprise. Ashton Ranch off Greenway and Reems Road. Learned to ride at Snowbowl and rode at Sunrise and Ski Valley at Mt Lemon. Still come back a couple times a year to hike and ride at my old haunts!


Damn! I literally live down the street like 2 miles in Surprise Farms on Greenway and 303.
Hit me up when you come back down and Ill ride with ya!


----------



## Becca M

*noobie from NH*

Hi All!!!! I'm new to snowboarding this year - LOVE it!!! I'm kinda old for it (mid-40's) but so much easier for me than skiing (tele the last year - I kind of plateaued). Loved skateboarding but a broken arm as a kid and last year tore some knee soft tissue (non-permanent) longboarding made me give that up for good.

Started with lessons last month and I'm now on to working tight turns on steeps (to me) and back to the bunny slope to practice switch... hope to learn tricks on the flats soon without killing myself...

Gotta say I just love doing helicopters down the edge of the run!!!!!

Gear: A bunch of Ride stuff I got cheap at REI online


----------



## Ocho

Becca M said:


> Hi All!!!! I'm new to snowboarding this year - LOVE it!!! I'm kinda old for it (mid-40's) but so much easier for me than skiing (tele the last year - I kind of plateaued). Loved skateboarding but a broken arm as a kid and last year tore some knee soft tissue (non-permanent) longboarding made me give that up for good.
> 
> Started with lessons last month and I'm now on to working tight turns on steeps (to me) and back to the bunny slope to practice switch... hope to learn tricks on the flats soon without killing myself...
> 
> Gotta say I just love doing helicopters down the edge of the run!!!!!
> 
> Gear: A bunch of Ride stuff I got cheap at REI online


Welcome!

I've never been able to convince myself to get on a skateboard for longer than several feet - have witnessed my friends get too many bloody gashes and the sound of limbs cracking on asphalt is hard to shake :laugh: Snowboarding was the obvious choice of the two. (But I _was_ eyeing up those longboards just the other day...)

Hope you have fun this season!


----------



## SnowOwl

EatRideSleep said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I've never been able to convince myself to get on a skateboard for longer than several feet - have witnessed my friends get too many bloody gashes and the sound of limbs cracking on asphalt is hard to shake :laugh: Snowboarding was the obvious choice of the two. (But I _was_ eyeing up those longboards just the other day...)
> 
> Hope you have fun this season!


When you can bomb pavement at 30+ mph on a long board, Double Blacks and steeps become a lot easier


----------



## arrrmaty

*Veteran Snowboarder*

I'm 28 and grew up in Colorado Springs, CO. My main mountain of riding was Keystone. I skiied for about 8 years and have now been boarding for 14 years. I taught snowboarding as a level 1 AASI certified snowboard instructor at Sundance Ski Resort for 4 seasons. I was a mountain rep for Nidecker snowboards for 2 years and I have 6 semi-professional sponsors. I love snowboarding more than pretty much anything else in the world. As a former instructor and current competitor I am all for the education and advancement of snowboarding


----------



## tpanfil

I'm 41 and getting back into riding after a 7 year lay off.


----------



## Texan

*Older rider from down south*

Hey all! I'm from Texas and love riding. As I am 40 years old, I am not in the group of riding rails, riding the super pipe, but I have not lost my love of being on the snow, and riding as fast as I can.

As I only have 5 years of riding, I do have my own gear. I ride a Never Summer Legacy board with Burton Mission bindings. I am looking to upgrade my boots and bindings either this year or next, but am interested in looking at what might be best, and not what the board shop would offer due to being on sale...

Thanks for allowing more "seasoned" riders to join the discussion!


----------



## free2bme

*Peace from the NEast*

HOWZIT? 

36 yr old newb from Cape Cod MA. First year of riding. I rip a Burton Sherlock 157. Got the New England Pass to Loon, Sunday River and Sugarloaf. Usually do midweek day trips to Loon and extended trips to SR. Used to live and ski in VT. Still my favorite state of mind and being. 

I'm super STOKED to be shredding and talking story with yall. 

Also into surf, mountain bike and longboarding.


----------



## arrrmaty

Texan said:


> Hey all! I'm from Texas and love riding. As I am 40 years old, I am not in the group of riding rails, riding the super pipe, but I have not lost my love of being on the snow, and riding as fast as I can.
> 
> As I only have 5 years of riding, I do have my own gear. I ride a Never Summer Legacy board with Burton Mission bindings. I am looking to upgrade my boots and bindings either this year or next, but am interested in looking at what might be best, and not what the board shop would offer due to being on sale...
> 
> Thanks for allowing more "seasoned" riders to join the discussion!


I would say it is definitely good to spend more money on your boots. How many times have you complained about your boots being uncomfortable or your feet being cold compared to the number of complaints you give to your board or bindings? If you're focused on how uncomfortable your feet are then you can't focus on the joys of snowboarding. I would recommend just going to a shop and trying on every brand of boot they have. Don't worry about brand name, just find the boot that is the most comfortable for YOUR foot. If your foot aches or has pressure points after only a few minutes, just think how bad that will be after a couple of hours! Since it sounds like you like to go fast, I would recommend a good stiff boot. If you want a softer boot then make sure to get a stiff binding to help with stability at higher speeds. Also, if you DO want to factor in brand, think about this- Who would you think makes a better boot? A shoe company like Nike, DC, or Vans who also makes snowboarding boots; or a snowboard company whose main purpose is building snowboards and bindings with boots almost as an afterthought? But try on a ton of them and pick what fits YOU the best.

Happy feet=happy day on the snow


----------



## CObrit

*UK transplant to CO*

Moved to Broomfield, CO from the UK back in March. Fairly novice (esp. for a 32yr old!), but looking to change all that with my new proximity to the mountains!!

I ride an O-matic Awesome board with Ride EX bindings and am really hoping to get to improve my skills this season, maybe even venture properly into the terrian parks. I will mostly be spending time at Eldora as it is close and cheap, but hopefully can get up to the Summit County resorts as well. As a new import it would be good to meet some new faces.


----------



## Texan

arrrmaty said:


> I would say it is definitely good to spend more money on your boots. How many times have you complained about your boots being uncomfortable or your feet being cold compared to the number of complaints you give to your board or bindings? If you're focused on how uncomfortable your feet are then you can't focus on the joys of snowboarding. I would recommend just going to a shop and trying on every brand of boot they have. Don't worry about brand name, just find the boot that is the most comfortable for YOUR foot. If your foot aches or has pressure points after only a few minutes, just think how bad that will be after a couple of hours! Since it sounds like you like to go fast, I would recommend a good stiff boot. If you want a softer boot then make sure to get a stiff binding to help with stability at higher speeds. Also, if you DO want to factor in brand, think about this- Who would you think makes a better boot? A shoe company like Nike, DC, or Vans who also makes snowboarding boots; or a snowboard company whose main purpose is building snowboards and bindings with boots almost as an afterthought? But try on a ton of them and pick what fits YOU the best.
> 
> Happy feet=happy day on the snow


Agreed! I have been wearing Celcius Cirrus for the past few trips, and have been looking at a couple that really fit my feet. The Nike Zoom 1s really fit my feet well, as I have a bit more narrow foot. However, I am leaning towards BOA, as I have to tighten my laces every couple of hours. I am really impressed so far with the K2 Thraxis boots. Some companies such as Burton, Salomon don't fit my feet very well...

The biggest concern I have is determining what bindings wil be next, and make a decision based on my riding, and not the advice of someone in a store, that might think I am a park thrasher, instead of a simple resort and powder rider... 

Great advice! Thanks!


----------



## Varza

*Greetings!*

Hello everyone!

After lurking for a little while, I decided I really like the atmosphere here and mustered the courage to sign up - in what is record time for me on forums :laugh:

I just learned to ride last week, and at 26 I feel like I've been wasting my life for not having done it earlier. Needless to say, it is already my #1 favorite activity (sharing the #1 spot with going to concerts of bands I like). 

So I shall now wave excitedly to whoever is watching and be off to type a lengthy request for advice in the Boards section  I'll probably be on rentals for most of this season, but I am looking to get my own gear as soon as possible (i.e. as soon as things go on sale).


----------



## BowmanNW

Hello All! Started riding at 10, then started back up at 24 :icon_scratch: 

28 now.

Seasons pass to Snoqualmie and loving to slam in the terrain park. I've become obsessed with it!

Always looking for cool people to shred with 

Love the site and looking to improve everything!


----------



## NWBoarder

BowmanNW said:


> Hello All! Started riding at 10, then started back up at 24 :icon_scratch:
> 
> 28 now.
> 
> Seasons pass to Snoqualmie and loving to slam in the terrain park. I've become obsessed with it!
> 
> Always looking for cool people to shred with
> 
> Love the site and looking to improve everything!


Welcome to the forum! I have a pass to Snoqualmie as well. I almost always ride mid-week or nights. Hit me up here sometime if you wanna ride.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX

Hi I'm Jamie... 27 year old gal from Tewksbury, Massachusetts. Have skiied a couple times in my life. Went snowboarding once when I was 16 and once when I was 19. Really started last year and went a lot last year and already this year. Have a season pass to Wachusett Mountain in MA and also go to Bretton Woods in the white mountains.


----------



## BlimeyNats

Hello everybody!

Newb here, live in Texas and speaking out to everybody. We're going to Copper Mtn in a few days to meet up with some friends that live there. I've skateboarded for a few years but been off the board since busting my ankle due to playing baseball. We're planning on being up for about 4-5 days. Any advice for a warm blooded newb lol.


----------



## BackOnMyFeet

Hey guys, had a nasty fall a work a few years ago and messed up my pelvis pretty bad. Still not 100% but im not going to let that hold me back. Picked up a brand new Never Summer Revolver and some 2013 Union Contacts and a pair of 32 lashed and been up to cypress a few times already. Im really loving being able to go again. Supposed to be 20cm overnight and clear skies tomorrow so im heading up.


----------



## mr_____awesome

*Me...*

Im 15 years old, i love to snowboard. I like to ride fast, powder, trees. My home mountains are Baker, Bachelor, and Crystal.


----------



## mr_____awesome

I ride at snoqualmie also...


----------



## mr_____awesome

NWBoarder said:


> Welcome to the forum! I have a pass to Snoqualmie as well. I almost always ride mid-week or nights. Hit me up here sometime if you wanna ride.


I ride snoqualmie also...:yahoo:


----------



## outofcontrol

hello everybody,
I'm Joren, 22 years old. I live in flatland Belgium but each year I head for the mountains. I get about 20-30days of boarding each season. I've been snowboarding for about 10 years now. My current resort is ski amade (mostly Flachau and Flachauwinkl). I'm currently riding a bataleon jam 161w (2011) with some union force bindings and I'm very happy with that.
This was my short intro, hope to get some reading done here.
cheers


----------



## adz87kc

Hi everyone, I'm Adam. 25 year old from Scotland. 

Started boarding early last year and finally got my own gear so here for some pointers


----------



## Varza

adz87kc said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Adam. 25 year old from Scotland.
> 
> Started boarding early last year and finally got my own gear so here for some pointers


Here are some pointers:









Sorry, I couldn't help myself! But seriously, welcome and have fun! Reading is a good idea, I learned a lot just by lurking around. I'm also a newb and don't even have my own stuff yet. You're way ahead of me


----------



## Donutz

Varza said:


> Here are some pointers:


Paradox:


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX

Varza said:


> Here are some pointers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help myself! But seriously, welcome and have fun! Reading is a good idea, I learned a lot just by lurking around. I'm also a newb and don't even have my own stuff yet. You're way ahead of me


I'm at work and you made me giggle haha :yahoo:


----------



## Moho

Hey Everybody. My name's Matt, I'm from Boston but go to college in New Hampshire. Just started snowboarding this year and I've only been four times, but I can't wait to get back on the board. Got my first boardslide down last time I went so I'm just pumped to hit the park more.


----------



## MG0815

Hi everyone...it´s my first post here. My name is Mike, i´m 39 years old. Born in Saxony/Germany, currently livin´ in Berlin/Germany. I was skiing for ??? years and started snowboarding in the early 90´s; these days i prefer hiking and boarding in my old home areas in germany and in the Czech Republic, it´s called (in german) "Erzgebirge"...maybe no one knows here, but there are lots of pretty small and funny resorts ...anyway. my first own board was an light blue WFO freestyleboard, followed by an 92´s burton 6.1 (does anybody remember this?).
In Boards i prefer the true twin shape, not too soft in flex...rocker or camrock...nothing special. I´m just trying to repair my YES-board, until it´s ready again i´m using a simple rockerboard.
I don´t care much about professional snowboarding, so for me it´s more a personal workout or maybe a mental thing. It´s easy for me to switch off the daily routine when i´m on board.

....so what else.... i´m looking forward for some good and interesting topics (and points of view) to discuss and nice people to meet...have fun...

...oh, sorry for my bad english it´s not my native language, so (please) laugh, but don´t blame me 

Mike


----------



## teknicolor

heyo

I'm Courtney from southern CA, now living in the bay. About a month ago, my bf took me up to Tahoe to go boarding. At first I was like :dunno: but then i was like :yahoo::bowdown: . 

We've gone up to alpine meadows here and there, a little more than a week total. Can get down the blues at alpine all right [squaw is cake], working on getting more comfy at high speeds/steeper slopes. Can't wait to start backcountry.  Definitely having a hard time staying away from the mountain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Varza

teknicolor said:


> heyo
> 
> I'm Courtney from southern CA, now living in the bay. About a month ago, my bf took me up to Tahoe to go boarding. At first I was like :dunno: but then i was like :yahoo::bowdown: .
> 
> We've gone up to alpine meadows here and there, a little more than a week total. Can get down the blues at alpine all right [squaw is cake], working on getting more comfy at high speeds/steeper slopes. Can't wait to start backcountry.  Definitely having a hard time staying away from the mountain. :thumbsup:


Hey, I am going to start calling Alpine Meadows my "home mountain" - that's where I learned and will keep going back. Nice to meet someone else here who knows the place 

Are you saying Squaw is easier? I think I'll try going over there soon (interchangeable lift tickets FTW!). The advanced blues at Alpine kicked my ass this weekend. Literally. 5th day on a board and I took the Summit lift. Bad idea :laugh:

Ah anyway, welcome and have fun on the forums while you're not out having fun on the slopes!


----------



## teknicolor

Varza said:


> Hey, I am going to start calling Alpine Meadows my "home mountain" - that's where I learned and will keep going back. Nice to meet someone else here who knows the place
> 
> Are you saying Squaw is easier? I think I'll try going over there soon (interchangeable lift tickets FTW!). The advanced blues at Alpine kicked my ass this weekend. Literally. 5th day on a board and I took the Summit lift. Bad idea :laugh:
> 
> Ah anyway, welcome and have fun on the forums while you're not out having fun on the slopes!


Same here! Definitely my home mountain as well.

Squaw was quite a bit easier, at least in my opinion. Their blues were more like the greens/bunny hills at alpine in terms of steepness. I'm sure there are runs that are more difficult at squaw, but alpine feels a LOT steeper pretty much everywhere.... except when its flat. -.- lol

I did the same thing after like a week of riding! Ended up on a black diamond. No bueno :dizzy:

Thanks for the welcome, and I shall try!


----------



## Sogorul

*hey guys*

hey everybody ... I am a 24 year old guy from Romania ... I am a 6 year rider and I ride the 2006 Burton Clash


----------



## trapper

Hello everyone. New here as a member but have garnered a bunch of info off posts in this forum over the last couple of years via Google results turning up threads from this site. I figured I may as well become a member.

I'm from Michigan, 32 and only started riding a couple years ago because my wife always wanted me to go skiing with her but I hated skiing after trying it only once. Now I am obsessed with snowboarding and spend more time on the slopes than she does. My only regret is that I didn't start riding when I was a kid; damn those kids that fly past me fearlessly! 

I guess my home "mountain" would be Caberfae Peaks near Cadillac even though it's a two-hour drive for me. There are some downstate areas closer but I usually spend the extra time to make the drive there. I go to Crystal Mountain, MI quite a bit as well, but generally prefer the prices and people at Caberfae.

Anyone else from Michigan on the forum?


----------



## Noodle Soups

Hey my names' Eric I am 19 years old from NewBrunswick Canada. I am an intermediate snowboarder. I am new the forum and would be looking to make a few friends maybe from different places!


----------



## Liv2themax

*Greetings from Seattle*

Hey everyone! My name's Garrett. I'm 30 and live in the Seattle area. I've been riding for 16 years now. Crystal is my home mountain but I generally spend a fair amount of time at other mountains each winter. 

I used to be an active member on the Snowboard.com forums and recently started wondering if there was another good forum for snowboarders. So, I ended up here.


----------



## melliemouse

Hey everyone I'm Mel, and I board in the Tahoe area! I've been boarding for 4 years and I'm starting tricks and junk. I'm 16 and hoping to get more experience in the park soon!:yahoo:


----------



## vknyvz

30 year old here living in nyc, consider myself an intermediate, riding for two weeks now


----------



## Shadow_Tex

Hey guys, My first season riding and already fell in love with this sport. 24 Yrs old, originally from Texas and station here at Ft.Lewis with the Army. Most of my riding is done at Summit at Snoqualmie. Went from falling on my ass the first day to shredding down the blacks my 3rd time out. Having friends that are way more experienced than I has helped push me to improve my riding everytime I go out, each time I go out I try and go bigger and faster and learn from my mistakes.

Right now I'm riding a 165 Ride Berserker which has now been nicknamed the cadilac because it handles like one lol. I'm 6'1 and about 220lbs, I have been recently using my buddies 155 Forum and been working on doing basic jumps and park. I'm new to riding but I love getting off the trail as much as possible, and hitting the park about every 3rd or 4th run.


----------



## SnowOwl

melliemouse said:


> Hey everyone I'm Mel, and I board in the Tahoe area! I've been boarding for 4 years and I'm starting tricks and junk. I'm 16 and hoping to get more experience in the park soon!:yahoo:


Welcome! Tahoe area...I'm jealous. Have you hit Heavenly at all this season yet? Been dying to go there



Shadow_Tex said:


> Right now I'm riding a 165 Ride Berserker which has now been nicknamed the cadilac because it handles like one lol. I'm 6'1 and about 220lbs, I have been recently using my buddies 155 Forum and been working on doing basic jumps and park. I'm new to riding but I love getting off the trail as much as possible, and hitting the park about every 3rd or 4th run.


Damn...165 to a 155....that's quite the difference. Talk about progression lol


----------



## Cav5

What's up everyone? My name is Mike and I'm 23 from Long Island, NY. I just started to seriously snowboard this year as i haven't been able to ride for the past 8 years because of playing basketball. I've been to Camelback and Jay Peak this year. Jay peak was awesome just couldn't get to the top because of the wind conditions. Bought my first board this year so looking forward to getting a couple of more runs in this year.


----------



## melliemouse

tylerkat89 said:


> Welcome! Tahoe area...I'm jealous. Have you hit Heavenly at all this season yet? Been dying to go there


i'm actually going up this weekend! i'm stoked since it's snowing right now, gonna ride some pow


----------



## BrendanMorgan

melliemouse said:


> i'm actually going up this weekend! i'm stoked since it's snowing right now, gonna ride some pow


I hit Squaw on Friday and it was raining _all. day. long._

Still had great fun, just soaking wet at the end of the day.

Oh, and I'm new here as well. I've been snowboarding for about 12 years I think?? but I took about a 3 year break. Just starting to get back in and realized how much I missed it. I have made a commitment to really get advanced at it since I consider myself intermediate right now.

Looking to get a new board as mine is over 10 years old. Love riding and love the great advice on this forum.


----------



## acoustimate

Hi! I'm surrounded by skiers and want to find some snowboarders to ride with! This is my first full season of riding in the Seattle area, my home mountain is Stevens, but enjoy most of the area mountains. I especially need someone to go with into the side country! I learned to snowboard in the PA "mountains" and spent about eight years on east coast slopes. Looking forward to learning more/different things from the people in the PNW.


----------



## Grandpa

Hi everyone. The name is Bob and I'm new to snowboarding (2 lessons last year & 1 this year). It's taking me a little longer to get it down, probably due to the age (62), but starting to have some fun. Ride a local area (Highland Hills) but looking forward to a Colorado trip the end of March.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

Grandpa said:


> Hi everyone. The name is Bob and I'm new to snowboarding (2 lessons last year & 1 this year). It's taking me a little longer to get it down, probably due to the age (62), but starting to have some fun. Ride a local area (Highland Hills) but looking forward to a Colorado trip the end of March.


All you gotta do is make up for lost time. I highly recommend shredding your way through retirement. Good on ya!


----------



## Donutz

Looks like I've been dethroned 

Guess you can start calling me whippersnapper.


----------



## TacomaDoA

Hey all,


I live in Tacoma and I am 17. I started snowboarding when I was like 8(whatever the min age at Crystal was). I wasn't too interested in it when I first started, but then 3 years ago I went on a trip to Baker and something made me realize that this is kickass. 

Since I don't have a license, I usually take the Crystal bus from Tacoma. I'm always looking for people to ride with.I am intermediate. I ride whatever the conditions are best for or whatever I feel like whether it's park or powder. :thumbsup:

Hit me up!


----------



## Soggysnow

HI been on the forum for a little while but never introduced myself.
I am a 4th season female rider from Australia that has battled a few injuries along the way on and off the hill.
I live and work in Whistler and have been for over 3 years. It was my first season ever in 09 and I feel like I should have progressed a lot more than I have so I am looking to really make some progression this year especially in Freestyle. hopefully.
....If you are ever up, I am always keen to ride with new people.


----------



## poutanen

Soggysnow said:


> ....If you are ever up, I am always keen to ride with new people.


Just visited and left Whistler for the first time last week. If you get a chance you should try some of the BC interior and Alberta resorts. We have great terrain, fluffy powder, and far less people! Great for progressing... :yahoo:


----------



## dopamean

hooray for *Soggysnow*! 

just remember, if you can envision it in your mind, you can do it!


----------



## imbeamer

Hey all. New to the forum just saying hello. I am from socal and mainly go to bear mountain resort. Do a yearly trip to tahoe as well. Our trip is actually going to be in about a week so cant wait. Was at Bear last sunday. Hopefully there are a few other locals here. 

Talk to you soon
Michael.


----------



## Soggysnow

dopamean said:


> hooray for *Soggysnow*!
> 
> just remember, if you can envision it in your mind, you can do it!


I hope so, I could not finish one lap today on the hill due to the problems with my quads etc resulting from an old knee dislocation. Weeks of physio seems to have done nothing to stop those muscles from taking over and spasming. I am at my wits end! I just want to RIIIIIDE like a normal person.
Physio tomorrow, should get me another two decent days at least.

/rant....sorry its so frustrating to see people with worse injuries get better but mine don't. :-(


----------



## dopamean

patience young Padawan, keep on that PT and stay healthy, you will recover and be hucking 'dem corks in no time!


----------



## hikerman

My name is Paul, I am 44 and just starting to learn how to snowboard. Never skied either. Always wanted to, signed up for lessons. Man do I love it! I live in Orangeville Ontario.


----------



## kathrynsteezy

Hey I'm Kathryn and I've been riding for 4-5 yrs. I live in Massachusetts and I'm addicted to snowboarding.


----------



## poutanen

hikerman said:


> My name is Paul, I am 44 and just starting to learn how to snowboard. Never skied either. Always wanted to, signed up for lessons. Man do I love it! I live in Orangeville Ontario.


Good show! Where you doing your lessons? Luckily in Orangeville you're not that far from Blue once you get bored of the local hills... 


Welcome Kathryn! Here's a thread on how to handle getting along with a bunch of cranky, creepy, crazy men (and women)... http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/53047-why-cant-we-hold-female-members.html


----------



## Auwood

This is my third year snowboarding and finally decided to sign up to the forum.

I'm 20 years old and i'm from Ohio. I mostly ride at Mad River Mtn. and make two or three trips to West Va. each season. I'm real sick of all the Ohio weather, and i'm ready to move out west. 

Current set up:
2013 Never Summer Proto CT
2013 Ride Revolt (Seb Toutant pro model)
2011 K2 Harshmellow boot

2011 Ride Kink


----------



## hikerman

I am taking lessons at Hockley Valley with my two sons, they love it also. I totally agree with you Kathy very adictive!


----------



## Euan Fox

Just joined the forum, I'm 20 and I live in Geneva, Switzerland and I just had my first day snowboarding last Saturday; four hours on the green slope at Clusaz (near Geneva). Not too successful, can't get the toeside turn at all. Yesterday spent the day skiing in the Grand-Massif and had a whole lot of fun... Been skiing for almost 15 years and I'm having a hard time making the switch, I do still enjoy skiing...


----------



## waxall

Hi everyone, I'm from Singapore( it's tropical here)! I fell in love with snowboarding while watching snowboarders zipping by me, whilst I was learning to ski so I told myself I was going to do snowboarding on my 2012 season. I'm 35 and I head to Hokkaido Japan to ski and have done so for the past 2 seasons for about a week each. 

I have been a regular visitor of these forums since early 2012 but could never seem to register for an account on these forums whilst in Singapore but managed to do so when I was in Japan just last week. 

I ride a 2011 Bataleon Jam with Flow NXT-AT bindings an I'm really digging the setup for all mountain cruising. I have been able to link turns and started messing around with switch riding and hope to progress to other cool tricks in the future! 

Just want to thank all the regular posters for their shared knowledge on these forums and I have learnt so much about gear choices that it has made gear selection so easy. Also many thanks to folks who share tips on simple newbie techniques like riding flats and how to avoid catching edges and even more uncommon things like avoiding backseat riding.


----------



## Willis98

My names is Caleb and I'm from Michigan. I'm 14 and I've been riding for longer than I remember but if I were to guess I'd say about 6-7 years. I have never been to a proffesional hill in my life, it's just been steep hills and hand made jumps for me, but I make-do.


----------



## Soggysnow

Willis98 said:


> My names is Caleb and I'm from Michigan. I'm 14 and I've been riding for longer than I remember but if I were to guess I'd say about 6-7 years. I have never been to a proffesional hill in my life, it's just been steep hills and hand made jumps for me, but I make-do.


Thats awesome. I would have love to have been able to snowboard at all when I was younger.


----------



## Timmehb86

My names tim im from ontario this is my second season and i love every min of it!! It sucks not having really anything decent here but im happy to be on a board!


----------



## i2onnel

Names Ronn, only started boarding THIS season, but have been progressing pretty fast. I go at least twice a week.

Skated/surfed basically my whole life.

Got my daily Burton on the left and just picked up this new Rome to get my jibbing/butters on way easier. Got these Bootleggers to go along with it.


----------



## MafHoney

Oh why hello there! I'm Crystal, about thisclose to being 30 (blaaah), and this is my first season riding out here in WA. We moved here from Florida last winter so the last time I was around snow I was 5. We started a couple days after Christmas, and I've been out at either Stevens or Crystal (obviously that was names after me :laugh: ) 5 times now. 

I can do runs on my heel side all day long, but to seconds in to trying toe side turns and I'm somersaulting like an ungraceful gymnast. Of all the things I've figured out so far, riding switch has been the easiest thing to do.. I'm pretty much just obsessed with it, and almost had to be carried back to the car today because I wanted to keep going.


----------



## christopherglim

*Greetings from Toronto*

Hey Shredders, 
I'm located in the GTA and have boarded in Ontario, Quebec, Vermont, NY...and hopefully will be putting some West Coast notches on my board :yahoo:

If anyone in the GTA or Surrounding Area is looking to get out for a ski/snowboard trip, I do arrange weekend trips to Jay Peak, VT and Mt. Tremblant, QUE. 

I'm also looking into a trip out west (Big3 <Sunshine/Lake Louise/Banff - Revelstoke, BC or Big White, BC).

And Periodically we'll meet up for more local days to Blue Mtn or Holiday Valley.


----------



## christopherglim

Timmehb86 said:


> My names tim im from ontario this is my second season and i love every min of it!! It sucks not having really anything decent here but im happy to be on a board!


Hey Tim,
I arrange Ski/Snowboard weekend trips if you're looking for something better than Blue Mtn...Perhaps, Mt. Tremblant or Jay Peak???
Hit me up we can discuss.


----------



## poutanen

christopherglim said:


> If anyone in the GTA or Surrounding Area is looking to get out for a ski/snowboard trip, I do arrange weekend trips to Jay Peak, VT and Mt. Tremblant, QUE.


Ryerson - Adventure Society :dunno:

I only ask because if so, I'm friends with Jen... :yahoo:


----------



## christopherglim

hikerman said:


> I am taking lessons at Hockley Valley with my two sons, they love it also. I totally agree with you Kathy very adictive!



Hey Hikerman, 
How is Hockley Valley for your 2 boys??? I also have 2 boys (7 & 5) and have them started on boards. We've been to Blue Mtn and we did a trip to Jay Peak for a weekend. My Boys love it but are still trying to link up full carving....Anyway, the sooner they get it the sooner we can all hit the bigger hills!!
Happy (Family) Shredding!!:yahoo:


----------



## christopherglim

poutanen said:


> Ryerson - Adventure Society :dunno:
> 
> I only ask because if so, I'm friends with Jen... :yahoo:



Hi, poutanen
Actually we're:
FXB Events
www.Facebook.com/FXBevents
We're doing a trip to Tremblant in 2 weeks!

PS. Who's Jen??


----------



## poutanen

christopherglim said:


> Hi, poutanen
> Actually we're:
> FXB Events
> www.Facebook.com/FXBevents
> We're doing a trip to Tremblant in 2 weeks!
> 
> PS. Who's Jen??


Lol no worries, I used to go on Ryersons outdoor society trips to JAy, Tremblant, Blue and some western Canada stuff... Good times!


----------



## Tartosuc

hi all,
i'm Bernard, 43 years old..16 in my head
i Live in Montreal, Quebec, i've been snowboarding since '91, was a skier prior to that, I also ride snowscoots a few times a year for the past 5 years. i'm a mountain biker in the summer so the snowscoot combines both bike and snowboard skills.

i've join this site mainly to discuss the DIY swallowtail board, i built one lately following the thread on this site.


----------



## ANONIII

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum, and would like to introduce myself.
I'm a 23years old dude from Norway looking for some snowboard action.

Currently I'm in search for a new set as my old one is around 10years old.
I live in the park when I'm out snowboarding with my friend, however I still suck.

I will ask lots of general and strange questions, so please be nice to me.


----------



## humdingered

*Back in the game*

After a decade off- I'm all in and dragging the newbie wife with me! It's good to be back. Now I just need to upgrade my 92-93 Burton Air:laugh:


----------



## Donutz

tartosuc said:


> i've join this site mainly to discuss the diy swallowtail board, i built one lately following the thread on this site.


pics.

.....


----------



## Tartosuc

Donutz said:


> pics.
> 
> .....


see the thread about it...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/44874-my-diy-swallow-tail-burton-supermodel-9.html


----------



## Donutz

That's ETM's u-build. What about yours?

Or did you post pics in that thread? I didn't review the whole thing.


----------



## Tartosuc

i've posted in the same thread like a few people did...
clicking the link i posted will bring you direct to the right page.


----------



## neshawnp

Hey all, Blue mountain is my weekly hill. i haven't gotten out of ontario in a bunch of years. looking forward to tremblant late march and early april.


----------



## christopherglim

neshawnp said:


> Hey all, Blue mountain is my weekly hill. i haven't gotten out of ontario in a bunch of years. looking forward to tremblant late march and early april.


I've got a group going to Tremblant in 10 days. We got a few spots open if you're interested??


----------



## Mooernator

Hello all, the name is Keith. I'm from Melbourne. I have about 10 days of riding on me. So I still consider my self a newb. Be kind to me please :bowdown:


----------



## neshawnp

christopherglim said:


> I've got a group going to Tremblant in 10 days. We got a few spots open if you're interested??


Thanks for the heads up, but im working weekends. I'm planning on going up march 31 n April 12 weekends.


----------



## christopherglim

neshawnp said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but im working weekends. I'm planning on going up march 31 n April 12 weekends.


No worries, have fun!!


----------



## PDubz

Hey guys! 

I've read through these forums for the last couple of years and finally signed up! I'm a intermediate rider who lives in the Black Hills of SD. I always buy the summit/epic pass though, I spend a lot of time in CO. 

Hopefully I can contribute to this forum and meet some cool people! Any other riders from the Rapid City area on board? 

I like any kind of riding, I've been trying to advance in the park for the last couple of seasons, finally got some sloppy 5's down! :yahoo:


----------



## Donutz

big72boy said:


> Hi,
> my name is Elia, i'm 5 years old, and i come from italy.
> Of course, my father wrote for me.
> ... and this is me:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycgMaMpIzUw


OK, father-of-Elia, you've posted this 3 times in 3 different sections. You're a proud father. We get it. Enough.


----------



## neni

I'm in my thirties and ride since 10 years (acctualy I started in 1992, but I don't count those occasional days back then) around 30-40 days each season and it seems, I was a slow learner :dunno: 'cause I'd still call myself an itermediate. I still learn a lot each and every weekend.
I also do cross country horseback riding and wind surfing in summer. Next spring, I'll give kite surfing a try. I also try to convince my husband to try split, but he's a bit reluctant (=too lazy ) but constant dripping wears away the stone...


----------



## Snow4me

Okay, I've lirked here starting last season when the hubby and I first took snowboarding lessons. It is now our second season and we are stoked to keep going and learning. Love the fun of improving, being in the mountains, and enjoying that with others. I totally love winter now! Being from the PNW, if you don't have a winter activity, it feels like winter lasts a LONG 9/10 months.


----------



## SnowBored

*Just now getting into this thread*

Hi Guys,

My name is Todd. I've been boarding for a few years, but I don't go as often as I'd like. I work long hours and hit the slopes a couple times a month. I'm originally from Oregon and used to go to Hood a lot. Now I'm in SoCal and Snow Valley/Big Bear are the spots.

Hooked on with a website when I moved down here that has deals like half off lift tix and buy 1 get 1 free deals. Won't spam ya but if you're interested, hmu!


----------



## lizardboy64rb

Hi there,

My name is Ryan, I am 28 years old and have been snowbaording for two years. I skied previously but thought I would try my luck at boarding and I have to say that I love it.

I live in Saskatchewan, so we have tons of snow here.


----------



## PrimeTimeTSA

30 M snowboarder from NY, rides VT alot


----------



## PrimeTimeTSA

nice to be here!

(wasating posts so I can make a damn thread)


----------



## PrimeTimeTSA

btw how many posts do i need to make a thread? Difficulties finding forum rules


----------



## trapper

Hard to say they may have changed the rule? Just yesterday someone started a thread with their first post.


----------



## PrimeTimeTSA

Gotcha. I'll try now, thanks!


----------



## Donutz

You can start a thread any time, but if you have too few posts it gets "moderated", which means it doesn't show up right away. You guys don't even _see_ most of the spam threads because I get there first.


----------



## SnowBored

*How Many Boarders in here from SoCal?*

Who here is a Southern California native? Just trying to see how many boarders and skiiers are in my neck of the redwoods...


----------



## FireStarter451

*noob*

Hey, I'm Raúl and I'm 28. Discovered snowboarding this past weekend and I'm hooked. I've wanted to try it for years and just never got around to it. Now I feel like I've missed out all these years.

Have only been once, but headed out to a nearby mountain again tomorrow! Apparently being in New Jersey isn't the best for snowboarding, but I'll make do with what I have around me.


----------



## kaner3sixteen

First post, so better do the intro. I'm Stephen, hailing from Dublin in Ireland, but now living in Calgary AB. I had been to Andorra skiing about 10 years ago, but when we moved to YYC, decided to hit the snowboarding slopes. did a bunch of lessons at COP after Christmas and got hooked (as well as a pretty bruised tailbone that's still not right:dizzy, will be looking to buy my own deck fairly soon and keep it going.


----------



## poutanen

kaner3sixteen said:


> First post, so better do the intro. I'm Stephen, hailing from Dublin in Ireland, but now living in Calgary AB. I had been to Andorra skiing about 10 years ago, but when we moved to YYC, decided to hit the snowboarding slopes. did a bunch of lessons at COP after Christmas and got hooked (as well as a pretty bruised tailbone that's still not right:dizzy, will be looking to buy my own deck fairly soon and keep it going.


Welcome to the wild west! I've got a bunch of Irish descent, not that that means much. Anyway, look into season passes for next year there are some good options here. I'm on day 24 so far and I work Mon-Fri!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Kelmo

*New Torontonian*

Hey everyone, I'm Kelley Bates. I'm 18 years old (19 next week) and this is my 8th season riding. 
I usually only went about once or twice a year, but I finally just got a board so I can stop renting and go more frequently. 
I live in Mississauga now but I spent a good amount of my life in Brampton and I was born and raised in Toronto. 

I'd say that I'm a decent rider, and favor speed over tricks but I'm trying to get into the terrain park. 
I just want to progress as quickly as possible now. :hope:

Also, I'm riding a 2012/13 GNU Street Series if anyone cares.

Anyways, thought I would just post here and say hi :laugh:


----------



## SLC

Hello everyone, I am Sam, I'm 21, I live in Calgary AB, and I've been riding for about 8 years.

I like to ride park, and all-mountain type snowboarding, but I try not to limit myself. Just picked up a burton custom and I have been getting more and more comfortable with high speeds.

I consider myself to be a fairly decent rider, I can comfortably do 360's in the park on Large size jumps, spin in/out of rails, etc. As for riding the mountain I haven't backed away from a run yet! (I do however scare myself from time to time) I enjoy medium sized cliffs/drops and natural features.


----------



## poutanen

SLC said:


> I consider myself to be a fairly decent rider, I can comfortably do 360's in the park on Large size jumps, spin in/out of rails, etc. As for riding the mountain I haven't backed away from a run yet! (I do however scare myself from time to time) I enjoy medium sized cliffs/drops and natural features.


This guy sucks. Don't believe a word he says... 

No seriously, this is my riding buddy from work, he's the reason I'm pushing it harder in the park this year. Pisses me off that he can just huck cool tricks off everything!

Welcome to the forum! :yahoo:


----------



## christopherglim

Kelmo said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Kelley Bates. I'm 18 years old (19 next week) and this is my 8th season riding.
> I usually only went about once or twice a year, but I finally just got a board so I can stop renting and go more frequently.
> I live in Mississauga now but I spent a good amount of my life in Brampton and I was born and raised in Toronto.
> 
> I'd say that I'm a decent rider, and favor speed over tricks but I'm trying to get into the terrain park.
> I just want to progress as quickly as possible now. :hope:
> 
> Also, I'm riding a 2012/13 GNU Street Series if anyone cares.
> 
> Anyways, thought I would just post here and say hi :laugh:


Sup Kelley, 
I'm in Brampton as well, (Bramalea Woods, by the City Center) 
Welcome!!


----------



## Aardvark502

Hello, my names Matt I'm from buffalo ny and I've snowboarded once. I'm more into downhill/freerideing longboarding but I did get to snowboard for the first time about 1 week ago and I picked it up quickly and enjoyed it greatly. I look forward to learning more about snowboarding and buying my first board.


----------



## Aphraidknot

*Antelope Valley - Mtn High*

Just wanted to say :thumbsup: to a great website. I used it a lot when purchasing my new equipment and improving my riding skills

Allen 
Antelope Valley Ca, Mtn High is my main mountain
34 years of age been riding since I was 18.

I have been riding this airwalk 155 POS since my early 20s cause that was all I could afford. Rode my friends NS Proto CT at the start of this season and couldn't believe the difference and now I regret not buying a new board earlier.

Currently GNU PP 159 w/Rome 390s. Absolutely love it!

Thanks again for all tips. My current agenda is to really work on buttering and to become very consistent and confident in straight airs.


----------



## KillerDave

*Hello from the UK!*

Hi everyone,

At 40 years old, I am totally new to bite this forum and to snowboarding!
I play ice hockey but I've only been boarding 5 times at my local indoor slope with a massive total of 8hrs on the snow..... I love it!!!!

I think I'm getting loads better every time I go out but I am too keen to "run before I can walk"!!!
By this, I mean trying out small jumps and stuff before mastering the basic technique... :huh: I know, I need to get hold of that!!!!

Anyway, that's where I'm at and I am sure I'll land those jumps, ride switch and perform butter tricks soon enough...

"EDIT"

My set up is a Signal Omni Wavelength, Union Force Bindings and Northwave Freedom boots.










Bye for now!!!


----------



## Hayabusa

Heyo~
I'm from Vancouver, BC and started boarding literally a month ago. 
Riding Endeavour Diamond '12 with Union Flite Bindings.
Now I'm seriously addicted and can't stay away from the mountains more than a week at a time. :laugh:
Getting comfortable riding down steeper blues and tried my first jumps yesterday

These forums are awesome! Been learning a lot and getting lots of great tips


----------



## SnowMoose

Hiya,

Have been lurking on this thread for awhile (mainly to try and find out how to get my damn cinch bindings to work) and decided to join up.

Originally from Australia where whenever we see ice....we grab it and stick it in our drink!

To my surprise I married a Canadian and am now trying to learn to skate and snowboard.

Ow!

I ride a 2012 bataleon 'jam'

Have K2 cinch cts bindings

And kz ryker boa boots.

Live around vancouver and have been to cypress, whistler and silverstar this winter.

Heading out to silverstar this weekend for a week.

I think I'll get in about 25-30 days this season.

I had some time off when my knee went 'pop' after crashing into a clump of trees whilst avoiding some kids on skis having a lesson. Took about 4-5 weeks to get everything right again.

Anyway - party on!


----------



## CassMT

hey all...i'm Cass

riding and skating since '84 and i'm still doing both

home mountain is Big Mountain, Whitefish MT...here's a view from the top looking off in Glacier N.P.










spring is comin fast here, it's in the air


----------



## SammieFilmz

*Newbie*

What's up everyone,

I'm Sam and I'm 20 year old college student. Started snowboarding 3 months ago and ever since I've been addicted. I'm actually not as bad many people would think. I've been skating for 4-5 years so that definitely helped! especially at snowboarding parks.

Looking forward to keep up with all the threads and interesting posts on this forum! Cheers

- Sam


----------



## qubithaze

Hey all. I've been lurking for a bit; reading lots of threads and getting a feel for the vibe of the place. I thought this would be a good thread to throw out a first post.

I'm mid 30's and took up riding in the last few years. I ride mostly at Mt. Baker and am having a ton of fun. I've turned into weather junkie; watching the forecast constantly looking for when to pull the trigger and take a mid-week day off work for pow turns.

I would call myself an intermediate rider at this point. I still have a ton to learn but can navigate enough different terrain to have fun on most of the in-bounds stuff. Anybody that wants to ride Mt. Baker with me, PM.

-Q


----------



## FireStarter451

qubithaze said:


> I've turned into weather junkie; *watching the forecast constantly looking for when to pull the trigger and take a mid-week day off work for pow turns.*


^+1

I see myself doing this a lot next year lol.

Welcome.


----------



## Donutz

qubithaze said:


> Anybody that wants to ride Mt. Baker with me, PM.
> 
> -Q


Argh! There were several of us there today! <slap>


----------



## qubithaze

Donutz said:


> Argh! There were several of us there today! <slap>


I came across your thread talking about this in the NW forum earlier today! Would have loved to meet up. Hope you had a great day.

I'll be heading up tomorrow (Thursday) if anybody is still around.

-Q


----------



## freetheanimals

*Older boarder here from Squamish, BC*

I started boarding in December at the ripe old age of 50. I live in Squamish, BC just 45 minutes from Whistler. Have taken time off work to renovate my home and snowboard as often as I can, which allows me to get up to the mountain at least 2-3 times a week. Am loving my very first season. Totally psyched! So if any boarders from the area want to join me let me know. I have an Edge Pass so I only board during the week.


----------



## lander91

Hi all,

I'm from Minnesota, moved to the UK 3 years ago when I married a Brit, and now we're looking to move to Colorado in a couple of years. He got me into snowboarding a little over a year ago... he'd always wanted to learn, and thought it would be a fun thing to do together - he was right!

I ride a DC Biddy 151 for all-mountain and a Roxy Ally 143 in the park, with Union Flite bindings and Burton Mint boots. I also overkill on protection - impact shorts, knee pads, wrist guards and helmet.

I love freestyle, currently have tail presses, flatland spins, and 50/50 boxes and straight airs down; and I'm fairly competent riding switch. Also found out I'm a bit of a speed demon while on holiday, cruising reds and blues was amazing fun!

See you guys around,
Kristi


----------



## cooldocbk

Hey all!

New to the forum, but a long time reader, i guess you could call me a lurk lol 

I'm 18 and from cali, been boarding for about 7 years but just got serious this past season and the one before that. I'm a college student so grades come first but I definitely get day trips in whenever I can!

Non-snow related: I'm a sneakerhead and playing ball is my thing

p.s. posted in both the bindings (flux dmcc) and boot (nike zf1 vs. vapen) forum so any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## barf59

*New member*

Hi guys,
I am new to this site, I have been a skier for over twenty years but have recently started boarding, cant believe I waited so long although its true what they say about learning to ski, (slow and gentle) as apposed to boarding ( fast and brutal)
I have done a few weeks on a burton clash and wondered if anyone out there could advise on a similar board that is a bit more stable at speed.
Many thanks


----------



## Snowball

Hi everybody, I've been lurking here for quite a while now, but finally decided to join everybody posting. I've been on a board three times or so in 2004, then have up for a long time. Just last year I decided to take my 4-year old boy out riding and because of him couldn't practice much myself. We went like 8 or so times and fell down the mountain more than anything. Then this past season (2012/2013) I finally decided to hit it big. Prepared to be a snowboard instructor, because somebody once told me, I'm a lost case at snowboarding. And if you want me to excel at something, just tell me I can't do it. So beginning January I started learning my s-turns, taking the test, passed, and have been shredding hard. Went from a total beginner basically to doing freestyle in a little bit over two months. From January 25 - March 15 I have been on the slopes every single day, but two days, and after that every weekend until yesterday. 

My board is a 2003 DBX with brand new Van's boots. My now 5-year old boy has a Burton Chopper90. Both of us now mastered our s-turns, do straight jumps, Ollie's, butter ups, butterboxes (the lowest and widest so far), and I'm doing 180's, and both of us do a couple of other small tricks. He loves the moguls like nothing else and already knows, that he wants to be a Ski Patroller, when he grows up.

Our home mountain is Roundtop Mountain Resort in PA. We visited Liberty Mountain, Whitetail, Big Boulder, and Snö Mountain this season also. We're both now not one of these from side to side mountain occupying couples/families. I have to say, much to my pride, both of us gained a pretty good control in a fairly short amount of time and using the least amount of space. 

Yesterday we rode our last day for this season at Liberty Mountain and therefore you guys may see me more on here. I have time now :laugh:can't wait till next year though. Even though I reached all my snowboarding goals for this season (finished out the last two ones just in time on my very last run yesterday), I'm already making new ones for the next.

Hopefully I can make some cool connections on here!


----------



## Vendar

Hi all, 
I'm 24 and I've been snowboarding for 8 years. I live and board in Turkey and next winter I'm planing to go somewhere in Europe. 

Hope to see you there


----------



## Roselina

rdlviper said:


> I will start this thread.
> 
> I am 24 years old, live in Toronto Canada.
> 
> I grew up in Regina, Saskatchewan (where there is a ton of snow) so naturally i have gone both skiing and snowboarding.
> 
> I'm still a beginner snowboarder, but hope to learn lots at Snowboarding Forum




Hi
I am Rose Lina and i am also a new bie here Its my first time to post on this forum,just wannat make some friends here. Isn't it wonderful to meet new friends talked about everything and share our common passion as well as our experiences in everyday life soon. Please feel free to give me your comments, instructions......


----------



## the_dude

Hey All,

Lurked for a long time and decided to join up. Had to post in a hip hop thread :yahoo:

30 years old from Boston and this is the first season I've ever ridden. I have never been on ski's either. But I went 6 times this year and am hooked. Love the summer, but can't wait til next season.

Catch you around,
-Rory


----------



## AndyMo34

What's up gang,

My name is Andy, 31 years old, and live in South Carolina. Needless to say, I don't see much snow. I started skiing at the age of 5, switched to snowboarding at 18 and have been hooked since. (Average 3 trips to a mountain a year) First board was a mongoose 151 and later moved to an evol 164 with flow bindings. Both cheap boards and prob never heard of em anyway. Just recently bought a 2013 k2 raygun 164w, rome mob boss bindings, and dc judge boots. Board rides like a dream!! I found the site while looking at boards and liked what I seen. Catch you around!


----------



## markiel

*Markiel*

Hi I'm new to the forum.

I've been boarding for about 18 years - mostly in the Tahoe and Salt Lake areas with one trip a year to someplace new.

I'm mainly a freerider, head up for storms looking for fresh powder in the trees.

I've been on a never summer T5 for the past 7 years, and just bought a Raptor.


----------



## wildcardjoe

*New member*

Hi all

I'm 32 from Norway and been snowboarding since about '96 so about 17 years. I'v just been doing freeride as i broke by back after mye first couple of years snowboarding back in '98, so i layed of the jumping part. I'v just been riding chamber boards and never tried rocker boards or anything beetween. So it's mosly to get some more insight in different gears i'm joining the forum. My latest board for the last 5 years been a 160 F2 Real with Drake Czar bindings and been using DC Boods with air pump system for the last 12 years before buying Burton Ruler boots this season as the air system starting to fail on me.
I also just bought a Burton Custom X board to replace my current F2 to see it's better or not. But havn't got the the chance to test it yet

- Thomas


----------



## XygyX

*Too Old?*

Hello everyone, my name is Jeff and I am a 43 year old who will be learning to snowboard starting this fall/winter, so I have to ask--am I too damn old to be doing this? I mean, its not gonna stop me from learning, because I'm absolutely determined to do this, but I just wanted to put that out there and see what the thoughts were on this. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lander91

Hiya Jeff! Of course you're not too old to learn, plenty of people on these forums started later than that... and I still maintain that you're not old until you start acting old. :laugh:

Personal recommendation is get impact shorts - you'll fall on your ass a lot as you learn (and progress) and it'll save you a lot of pain. And wear a helmet, I whacked the back of my head pretty hard a few times and was glad I had one. Additional protection is optional, I wear knee pads and wristguards as well, and I'm still in my 20's, lol.


----------



## MaryR

Hi all!
Am a 1-week old member of the snowboardingcommunity. Just came back from a skiingtrip with the family in Austria, tried snowboarding there and loved it!

Have been reading up on this great sport and stumbled onto these boards and found a well of info here wherefor my thanks 

I'm a 33 year old teacher from Belgium and hope to become more and more fluent at snowboarding, so I'm making appointments for lessons coming week and really looking forward to that!

Hope to find my place here too


----------



## walkleycur

I'm 15. I have lived in Dallas, Texas my whole life:thumbsdown:. Hate it so much. I've been snowboarding for 5 years. Can't wait to be done with High School and move up North for College.:yahoo:


----------



## ken35

I am 29 years old and have caught the bug.
I live in Dawson Creek, BC (near the Rocky Mountains) so naturally we have an awesome hill not too far away.

Grew up in Newfoundland near Marble Mountain and skiied a few times as a kid. My friends invited me snowboarding this year and I thought I'd give it a try. Turns out I love it. :yahoo:


----------



## mark6711

*Free Diver/Scuba Diver > Snowboarder*

Hello All,

My name is Mark and recently move to Las Vegas. I've been around the ocean (scuba diving/free diving ) all my life and wanted to snowboard ever since. I'm 26 and this 2012/2013 is was my first season. I'm a fast learner and now I'm able to curve and do small jumps. I first learned in Brian head thinking its like skateboarding which was also my sport for 5 Years but not close. And yes I am hooked, so hooked I'm running Brian head till its dirt ha!!! So far I visited Brian head, mt Charlestown and Keystone. :yahoo:


----------



## kerpao

*Another Canadian!*

Hi I'm Lexi. I'm 21, if i pass my exams, i graduate this year!! 
I'm a beginner snowboarder, just tried it out and loved it. I started getting stuff for my new set up, so far i have my boots, goggles, jacket, and picked up my board yesterday *squeals*. Still waiting for my helmet to ship *shakes fist damn you canadian cartel!* and i need pants D: 
If it wasn't for this site, I wouldn't have found retailers that ship to canada so thank you user Jenzo


----------



## seriouscat

Pants are overrated.


----------



## poutanen

kerpao said:


> Hi I'm Lexi. I'm 21, if i pass my exams, i graduate this year!!
> I'm a beginner snowboarder, just tried it out and loved it. I started getting stuff for my new set up, so far i have my boots, goggles, jacket, and picked up my board yesterday *squeals*. Still waiting for my helmet to ship *shakes fist damn you canadian cartel!* and i need pants D:
> If it wasn't for this site, I wouldn't have found retailers that ship to canada so thank you user Jenzo





seriouscat said:


> Pants are overrated.


lol can't believe I didn't pick up on that... Oh and same name a a porn star, you'll fit in around here Kerpao! 

Welcome, and there are some other good retailers in Canada. A couple shops in Ontario will ship free across Canada and have good prices. You only pay the taxes for the province you're in.


----------



## kerpao

I'm pretty new with which shops offer what. I probably got over excited and just ordered whatever i could find haha,

You mean Alexis Texas? I don't recall of any named Lexi. then again i don't really pay attention to their names


----------



## mark6711

What ya graduating in and congrats. You hooked into it huh? I love snowboarding




kerpao said:


> I'm pretty new with which shops offer what. I probably got over excited and just ordered whatever i could find haha,
> 
> You mean Alexis Texas? I don't recall of any named Lexi. then again i don't really pay attention to their names


----------



## poutanen

kerpao said:


> I'm pretty new with which shops offer what. I probably got over excited and just ordered whatever i could find haha,
> 
> You mean Alexis Texas? I don't recall of any named Lexi. then again i don't really pay attention to their names


Lexi Belle! She's one of my GFs favorites... lol 

Oh man this is a good off topic thread idea! *Who's your favourite porn star and why?*


----------



## kerpao

Martin from dane jones. He may not be the best looking but damn, he knows what he's doing.


----------



## badup

Hey everyone,

I'm a 23 year old living in Raleigh, NC. I first started skiing when I was 8 or 9, then tried snowboarding for my first time around 11. I went back to skiing because it's hard to pick up snowboarding when you're going one day a year on a church trip. Now that I can go on my own I'm done with skiing, because fuck skiing right? Anyway, I took my first trip out to Tahoe this past March, and I don't think I ever want to ride the east coast again.


----------



## Slappa

*Intro*



poutanen said:


> Lexi Belle! She's one of my GFs favorites... lol
> 
> Oh man this is a good off topic thread idea! *Who's your favourite porn star and why?*


My buddy turned me on to Christy Mack, check her out, no explanation should be needed..

My name's Chris, 12/13 was my first season snowboarding. Like many here tried it once, caught the bug, wished I would've started sooner (I'm 34), and now I love winter instead of dread it. I've met some dudes 60+ years that snowboard so I figure I've got a good 40 years (at least) of shredding left in me.

I live in the Twin Cities (Minneapolis/St. Paul), and there seems to be enough ok places to ride. I started my first day barely being able to stand up on the board and since then have progressed to being able to do quick dynamic turns and hit intermediate boxes/rails/jumps, while paying close attention to my technique to prevent bad habits from forming (centered stance, no using arms etc.). My progress really started to accelerate around my 8-10th time out or so. I used to aggressive inline skate when I was in my teens and early 20's and have already been doing core/balance training for a while with a trainer so I think that might have helped. I've gone about 33 times this year w/no pass. I plan on getting a pass to a place called Afton Alps here next season and want to get out 60+ times. 

After about my 5th time I got sick of $hitty rental equipment and decided I would board enough my 1st season to make purchasing a set-up a worthy investment and am glad I did. After some research I opted for a GNU Carbon Credit 156, Burton Cobra Shark bindings, and Burton Moto boots. 

I haven't been out west yet, the closest I've been to riding on a mountain is at the Lutsen Mountains in Lutsen, MN. Nothing like the mountains out west I'm sure but still pretty decent for the Midwest. 

I have to credit much of what I learned my first season to posts on this site (especially from Snowwolf) and hope I will be able to contribute as well.


----------



## ilovememore

Hi everyone my name is Rose. I just started snowboarding the past season and I truly adore it. I'm really sad that winter is over. That's usually never the case. I used to despise winter. After learning to ride that I started to appreciate snow. Anyways, I can't wait to get to know others who enjoy this.


----------



## Ken2234

Hello, first time poster.

I've been snowboarding since 2004 and I'm a glades fanatic. 

My home mountain is Holiday Valley but take trips out west every few years.

Looking forward to meeting all you. 

Cheers!!


----------



## X-raycat

Hi Guys and Gals

Newbie here, Im English, been living in Sydney Australia for over 4 years now, Got into snowboarding last year after trips to NZ and Perisher NSW

Got hooked!

This year ive brought all the gear and gonna try and go twice this Aus snow season and each year after.

Maybe hit Japan or Canada one day

Cheers all


----------



## xxxkarenx

hey, i'm dutch and i've been snowboarding for the past five years. Ever since the first time i jumped i've loved it. now i have my own board and every time i look at it, i just have to smile...


----------



## snowklinger

Slappa said:


> My buddy turned me on to *Christy Mac*k, check her out, no explanation should be needed..
> 
> 
> I have to credit much of what I learned my first season to posts on this site (especially from *Snowwolf)* and hope I will be able to contribute as well.



props to an old friend and a helpful webbuddy(in reverse order).


----------



## AntipodeanSam

X-raycat said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> Newbie here, Im English, been living in Sydney Australia for over 4 years now, Got into snowboarding last year after trips to NZ and Perisher NSW


Whats NSW like? I'm in NZ, worth a trip or better of sticking with the mountains over here?



Slappa said:


> I figure I've got a good 40 years (at least) of shredding left in me.


That is either some shocking match or commendable optimism :icon_scratch:


----------



## X-raycat

AntipodeanSam said:


> Whats NSW like? I'm in NZ, worth a trip or better of sticking with the mountains over
> 
> Mate I know a lot of Aussies that go to NZ for the snow bit not many kiwis coming here, I think it's way more expensive your better going Japan experience some powder. It's same snow here only worse.
> That said who I am to say bro?
> Check out Perisher.com.au
> Some pretty good runs


----------



## whatupdet

New user here,

I'm from NL, Canada and the closest hill is 90 minutes away and the better mountain is on the other side of the province. Heading to Whistler next year so I bought myself a Ride snowboard and I have a few questions.


----------



## mumbly

*introduction*

Hi everyone,

I'm Mumbly and I've been practicing snowboard since 1993.

I'm riding a Apo board, family 162, and my favorite activity is to climb mountain with my snow-raquets on feet and ride down beneth trees .:yahoo:


----------



## Jellemi

Hi I am in Western Australia saw snow for the first time in my life Jan/Feb 2012 and have just booked my third flight back to Japan to hopefully do some proper boarding this year - powder and start trying tree runs
Hurt my ribs pretty badly the fourth day of my first trip with out actually breaking them and manged to redo the injury 5th day of second trip - went and got lessons and the world was a better place 
Can't wait for Australia day!!!


----------



## Zenhugh

Jellemi said:


> Hi I am in Western Australia saw snow for the first time in my life Jan/Feb 2012 and have just booked my third flight back to Japan to hopefully do some proper boarding this year - powder and start trying tree runs
> Hurt my ribs pretty badly the fourth day of my first trip with out actually breaking them and manged to redo the injury 5th day of second trip - went and got lessons and the world was a better place
> Can't wait for Australia day!!!


Wow, wouldn't be many snowboarders in WA. Good on you for getting into it. Lucky you are pretty close to Japan. Much better place to board than Oz or NZ.


----------



## X-raycat

Zenhugh said:


> Wow, wouldn't be many snowboarders in WA. Good on you for getting into it. Lucky you are pretty close to Japan. Much better place to board than Oz or NZ.


Is there anywhere to board in Russia?


----------



## poutanen

X-raycat said:


> Is there anywhere to board in Russia?


Yes.










You just have to watch out for house wells...


----------



## tony10

hows it goin everyone?

im a college student at ECSU in CT and have been snowboarding for about a season now and cant get enough. im buying gear for this season and an SOS pass for okemo and stratton. hope to see some of you up there!


----------



## gabriele

*hello*

Ciao everybody...i am Gabriele,i live in Rome and my passion is only snowboard...my level is medium but i want learn more...bye

P.S.....sorry for my english.....


----------



## neni

gabriele said:


> Ciao everybody...i am Gabriele,i live in Rome and my passion is only snowboard...my level is medium but i want learn more...bye
> 
> P.S.....sorry for my english.....


Bella Italia... Country with the best coffee and pasta! Wellcome! Where do you ride?


----------



## gabriele

ciao...i ride,when i can because is far from rome,in the alps...usually in plan de corones,cervinia, canazei or madonna di campiglio...and you?


----------



## neni

gabriele said:


> ciao...i ride,when i can because is far from rome,in the alps...usually in plan de corones,cervinia, canazei or madonna di campiglio...and you?


Swiss Alps, mainly Berner Oberland and Zermatt, well actually also Italian Alps since part of Zermatt resort is in Italy


----------



## gabriele

when i was in cervinia bought the international skipass and rided even in zermatt...good area..perfect groomers...i liked...


----------



## ErracK

Hi everyone! It's really good to know that u're here  ı can say ı'm a begineer to. Before ı tried 3 or 4 different rental boards and ı love it! Now ı became a fun of it and want to improve myself in this sport. After my interest on it, ı've learnt a lot of things only on internet. Hope ı'll be able to help some of u... I'm 23, and living in Sofia/Bulgaria.


----------



## ADS0608

hey errak welcome along! I'm off to Bansko in Jan to sample the boarding


----------



## ErracK

Hey! Nice of u. Bansko is really awesome! Can't wait for winter and snowboarding ı can say Where do u live?


----------



## ADS0608

I live in the uk dude


----------



## jld89

*José*

What's up everyone, I'm a beginner snowboarder. I am Colombian but live in France.

I learned to snowboard last year in the Vosges mountains near Germany. And looking forward to learning a lot on these forums.


----------



## Eric Durigan

I love snowboarding, Im not the greatest but I have a fun time doing it. By the way, this may sound ridiculous but can someone tell me how to post my own thread. Im having trouble finding it. Thanks!


----------



## ErracK

ADS0608 said:


> I live in the uk dude


Nice, it depends which places u've snowboarded before but I think u're gonna love Bansko


----------



## poutanen

Eric Durigan said:


> By the way, this may sound ridiculous but can someone tell me how to post my own thread. Im having trouble finding it. Thanks!


First you've got to browse to whichever sub-forum you want to post in (start here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/forum.php).

Then you'll see a grey "new thread" button in the left hand corner near the top of the page.


----------



## ADS0608

Only ever been on an indoor. Slope so this will be my first time on the mountain but my buddy went to Bansko last year and said it was brilliant so I'm looking forward too it already only 205 days until we go lol


----------



## Drkangell

*New to all of this*

Hey i am 21, live in Tennessee. First time ever being on the slopes was last february, knew I wanted to snowboard and not ski. Took me half the day to figure out what to do, but now I am hopelessly addicted to the point of I am considering if I would want to move somewhere else where I could board more often. And why do I have to wait 4 months dang it? I need to board now!


----------



## Peterson

Hi Rdlviper. Welcome to this panel. I want to say warm welcome to you. I hope to spend good time with you. Make discussion with peoples and keep posting with us, best of luck.


----------



## jld89

Hey Drkangell. I started on last January, so this year just like you. Tell me about your progress!! What is the hardest slope that you can do?


----------



## Eric Durigan

I don't know if this ever happened to you guys, but my first time after I got home from snowboarding I could not think. Not that I fell or got a concussion or anything but I was just so in the moment and was lost at words. Idk it might sound ridiculous but I was just curios if this happened to anybody else there first time


----------



## jld89

Haha sort of. With one difference. The only thing I had in my head was my bed!


----------



## Drkangell

*i know exactly what you mean*

So to first say, I had a good teacher but at the same time it was a buddy who didn't explain maybe what he thought was obvious? It took me the better part of the day to figure out I had to use edges. anyway, that being said after that I was going down blues no problem. That is the hardest I have done so far but I learn fast once I get a system so next time I go I am sure I will see how a couple blacks go.

As for that feeling when you get home, I had it for like a month. I would close my eyes and be going down my favorite blue. It subsided for a while and now it is back and I am desperate for some snow and a board, never been this obsessed with anything before. Right now I am trying to get clothes and gear that I can't rent before the season starts. Not sure if I will buy a board/bindings/boots yet as that is a much bigger investment


----------



## DFossCO

*Pretty Novice but wanting to be Pro!*

Hey all! Just moved from SoCal to the Front Range, just West of Denver. I've snowboarded about a dozen times in about 10 years, but now that Im close to the Rockies, I plan on making it a dozen per season! :yahoo: 
I would like some suggestions on which season pass to get as there are many. I live between Denver and Boulder and I have been offered 2 for 1 ($469 total) tickets through my bank for the Rocky Mountain Super Pass. This gets me Unlimited boarding at Copper Mountain and Winter Park/Mary Jane with 6 days at Steamboat and 3 days at Monarch. Are these places legit? Let me know your experiences and if that is a good deal. Thanks in advance for the input


----------



## AndrewSixxTRC

*About me*

Hello everybody,
My name is Andrew Khoury "Six"
I am 21 years old.
I started skiing since i was six years old, and started snowboarding when i was 12.
Started off as a slalom racer till i was 18.
Went into freestyle and backcountry and urban at the age of 19.
I am currently sponsored by the Burton authorized dealer in Lebanon.
I have founded a school for snowboarding and skiing last year. It is also sponsored by Burton. Me and my team run this school. It is "Technical Riding Crew".
Link: https://www.facebook.com/TechnicalRidingCrew
We will be competing soon in the USASA competitions.
I would like to thank Ejack (Eric Jackson-Lib Tech) for guiding me in snowboarding. 
and thats about it.
oh and im the guitarist in the band "Before We Drop Dead"


----------



## krazykoreankid

*new member*

hey guys!

name: adam
age: 25
state: Nebraska
intermediate snowboarder, still researching.


----------



## snowboarderVB

Hi all, 

My name's Victor Belousov, a deaf guy from Melbourne, Australia. I started to snowboard since 2000 and I fell in love with it. Been snowboarding almost every season since then. I love snow adventure, getting up early, driving on snow and shred it out on the snow. Will always get the chance to chase any snow anywhere, any time.

Cheers


----------



## XxXiaoZhongxX

Erm, I'm 13 going on 14

I'm adopted asian girl from China 

I live in the 'Glove State'

I first tried snowboarding in the 3rd grade (I was about 8-9 years old) and I had been using a pretty crappy cheap plastic board just to play around with...but I kept snowboarding since then and by 10 years old I could (sorta) Heel Slide and do Switch Riding somewhat sloppily

I havent actually done a lot of snowboarding in the past couple years but I'm picking it up again more seriously for this season

I have never owned an actual snowboard and have managed to survive on a plastic cheap one for years....

I don't know much about snowboarding to be honest


----------



## neni

XxXiaoZhongxX said:


> Erm, I'm 13 going on 14
> 
> I have never owned an actual snowboard and have managed to survive on a plastic cheap one for years....
> 
> I don't know much about snowboarding to be honest


Warm welcome to a new young female member! 
Hey, I don't know much about it neither, but that's not necessary to be stoked. You'll learn a lot in this forum. Use the search function first and read the stickies. And if you have further questions, don't hesitate to ask them. Add your age so the creepy guys stay tame . There's a lot of knowledg here and ppl are willing to share and help. (Don't be shyed away by the sometimes harsh tone of certain members in certain threads - if you read the entire thread you'll recognize the pattern on how they were provoked to such answers.) 
Hope, you'll soon get the opportunity to ride a 'real' board.


----------



## AndrewSixxTRC

We are all here to help each other!
So if you have questions ask! BTW John Jackson gave me the instructions on how to do a double cork 1080! Those who are interested, tell me


----------



## mattyj

hi all my name is matt im 28 from sydney straya, been snowboarding on and off scince 1994 but only ever at perisher, cant wait to get my self o/s to experiance real snow:thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen

neni said:


> Add your age so the creepy guys stay tame .


Yeah anything to keep us creepers tame is good! :yahoo:


----------



## CheesemonkE

Hey guys!

I'm 26 and I live in Colorado. My first time on a snowboard was a little over 10 years ago but I only consider myself to have been really riding for 7 years. I love everything about the sport and the culture and I just love snow. Couch surfing and resort town living are still on my bucket list as I am still very immature for my age and the idea of settling down into structured suburban servitude has never appealed to me. I grew up riding with my best friend who is a skier and I'm a better rider for it. Neither one of us wanted to ever say "I can't do that on skis/a board" so we both pushed each other a lot.

One of my favorite places to shred and where I'll be spending a lot of time this winter is Monarch mountain! It's not as well known as a lot of the i70 corridor resorts but the snow is delicious and you don't have to drive through i70! (Which SUX especially now what is that construction nonsense ARG!)

Please if anyone is interested and likes to shred monarch hit me up sometime!! 

Woohoo! :yahoo:


----------



## SnowOwl

CheesemonkE said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm 26 and I live in Colorado. My first time on a snowboard was a little over 10 years ago but I only consider myself to have been really riding for 7 years. I love everything about the sport and the culture and I just love snow. Couch surfing and resort town living are still on my bucket list as I am still very immature for my age and the idea of settling down into structured suburban servitude has never appealed to me. I grew up riding with my best friend who is a skier and I'm a better rider for it. Neither one of us wanted to ever say "I can't do that on skis/a board" so we both pushed each other a lot.
> 
> One of my favorite places to shred and where I'll be spending a lot of time this winter is Monarch mountain! It's not as well known as a lot of the i70 corridor resorts but the snow is delicious and you don't have to drive through i70! (Which SUX especially now what is that construction nonsense ARG!)
> 
> Please if anyone is interested and likes to shred monarch hit me up sometime!!
> 
> Woohoo! :yahoo:


You've had an account for almost 3 years now? lol


----------



## CheesemonkE

haha yeah and I was trolling the forums without an account for probably 2 years before that! I just like to take things at my own pace :laugh: I'd be lying if I said I hadn't seen this thread before but it's pretty old so sometimes it gets buried until someone brings it back up. Due to extra boredom I've been posting more lately where before I only had a few random gear inquiries. The timing seemed right lol


----------



## SnowOwl

CheesemonkE said:


> The timing seemed right lol


amused me:thumbsup:


----------



## snowboarder421

Im 14, and live in Iowa. We have 2 resorts, and 2 parks. Sleepy Hollow is my place. Not the greatest place to snowboard but you get what you can.


----------



## Dieselboi

*New Here*

Hi, I ride and want to know more.
Thank you!


----------



## Aussie_Shred

Hi guys,

My name is Paul and Im new to snowboarding from Australia. Im hooked on snowboarding and looking to do a lot more of it in the future. Ive come here to learn from the wise!


----------



## Nuggy17

Hey guys! Im 21, from SoCal, and Im a beginner at snowboarding who is looking to progress and learn more about this amazing sport! 

I was introduced into it last season by a couple buddies of mine, but only had about 4 riding sessions at Mt. High and Big Bear. I picked it up faster than I thought I would and was able to link my turns without much problems, though I did catch a bunch of edges in the process! I think my tailbone and knees were bruised for a week! 

Anyways, this upcoming season I hope to make new friends and progress with turns, carving and tricks. I will be getting a season pass to Mt. High, and plan on going all the time. I will also be going to Big Bear on occasion and will be going with a couple friends on a small tour to the other resorts that are part of the Powder Alliance! Hit me up if you're from the SoCal area and would like to shred together!

Alan


----------



## Aflimacon

Hi guys! My name is Jack, I'm 17, and I live in Utah. I started snowboarding last season, and I've only been twice, but I'm hooked.

I also love skateboarding, especially downhill.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dcrides

I'm Dave, 44 years old from Northern California. Ski'd for 10 years and started snowboarding in 93' Haven't put skis on since. I mainly hit Kirkwood and Heavenly. Took a few years off to focus on bike racing, but put in 15 days last season and now I'm hooked again. Lots of great info on here. Thanks.


----------



## KushRide

I'm 15, from Oxford, England. Ride artificial mostly but I'm learning fast and heading to my second resort (to board) in January!


----------



## PingaAus1985

Hi everyone, I'm George, I'm 27, from Melbourne Australia.
Was a skateboarder, and a relatively new snowboarder.


----------



## Davorr

Hi, my name is Davor from Zagreb, Croatia. I've been snowboarding for two years, but I'm only beginner and still learning. 

Hope I would learn more than I know


----------



## Okierider66

*Short season*

Hello all,
I am 46 yrs old and currently live in FAR Northern CA. I learned to ski in 1985 and loved it but was unable to go after that partly due to moving to Oklahoma where there are no mountains. Last year I moved back to CA and took my daughter to the local ski park to take snowboarding lessons. They informed me it was a two for one deal and that I could take lessons for free, yeah $0 :yahoo: so I went for it and boy am I glad. I went every single Sunday last season but our local park season is only from about mid Jan to Just before Easter. Most other parks are an over night trip or more away so ugh. Anyway, I love snowboarding and have been looking forward to going again every day since they closed the parks. 

I enjoy taking it easy, but towards the end of the season I was wanting to learn more stuff. Unfortunately I am the most advanced rider I go with as everyone else I know actually took it up after I did. 

Gear:
2013 Burton Honcho 158
Ruler Restricted size 11 boots
Burton Freestyle bindings

I am 6'1", 190'


----------



## hardasacatshead

Hey guys, 

My name is Ben and I'm a travelaholic from Australia. I'm 29 years old, six foot, normal build with an average sized pecker at best. I'm about as pretty as a hat full of assholes but I make up for that by having impeccable taste in footwear.

I'm normally a Mining Engineer but the wife and I sold pretty much all of our possessions at the end of 2012 and have been travelling the world ever since, predominantly in Europe but all over the joint really. We're very fortunate to have to opportunity to see some amazing parts of the world and meet heaps of great folks. I love photography also and I'd like it to become my profession at some stage. I'm writing a travel blog at methodically muddled | tall tales and short stories of a purposefully disorganised trip abroad if you wanna see some of my photographic work. 

In terms of boarding I'd say I'm somewhere between intermediate and advanced but I'm certainly not a pro by any stretch. I saw the snow for the first time in December 2011r, flying from our little town in outback Australia in summer to Iceland in winter - a 60 degree celcius temp change. Anyway since then I've been obsessed with the snow and most trips during winter months now focus on getting in some boarding. 

I've been to Tigne le Lac and Chamonix in France, Niseko in Japan and Whistler Blackcomb in Canada and loved all of em. 

Look forward to getting some good advice from you mob and hopefully I can help out somebody else along the way. 

Cheers, beers and prostitutes.


----------



## Mystery2many

I'm 32, I live and work in downtown Atlanta ga. Sucks. I inspect trains for a living. I tattoo and repair almost anything usually for free but sometimes it pays well. 
I've been snowboarding for around 10 years. I'm no pro but I can shred, I'm very comfortable on a board and feel at home when I'm on a mountain strapped in (its hard explain that feeling). I've taugh over 10 people the basic technics and have been paid by a friend to teach his girl. :dunno:Though I would much rather be riding, I feel guilty if I can help someone and do nothing about it. I will never be done learning and pushing myself with this sport. I've done or played almost every sport I can think of but nothing compares to how I feel about snowboarding. I love buying gear more then most women like buying shoes. I plan to move north towards Boston and drive to Vermont every week. :thumbsup: 

I try not to give "advise" but rather just share my experiences and opinions. 

I will ride till my body dies. I've lived a rough life and strapping in, instantly relieves stress and I find peace of mind. 

I'm not the best speller and can't even write a proper sentence. But I did not spend my life on computers and video games. I was outdoors doing whatever I could find to cause an adrenalin rush. Some really stupid shit now that I look back. To each his own though. 

Let it snow! Let it snow! Let it snow!


----------



## Hasbeen

Greetings,
This seems like a great place for info. and the vibe is pleasant. Thank you for having me.
Im 40, live in Denver. plan on doin some riding this year. been too long.


----------



## poutanen

Hasbeen said:


> Greetings,
> This seems like a great place for info. *and the vibe is pleasant.* Thank you for having me.
> Im 40, live in Denver. plan on doin some riding this year. been too long.


You sure you've been reading the same forum I have?!? :welcome:

Oh, and I hate the Broncos...


----------



## Hasbeen

poutanen said:


> You sure you've been reading the same forum I have?!? :welcome:
> 
> Oh, and I hate the Broncos...


:laugh: yeah 
The youngsters puffing their chest is just that. (we were all there once)
All good!

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## AZAspades

*New guyyy*

Whats up everybody, new to the forum, not new to snowboarding. I live in Salt Lake going to school and just love to Snowboard, im originally from the great PNW. I love to snowboard!


----------



## CheesemonkE

AZAspades said:


> Whats up everybody, new to the forum, not new to snowboarding. I live in Salt Lake going to school and just love to Snowboard, im originally from the great PNW. I love to snowboard!


Good luck if you plan on riding Park City this year! My state's biggest greediest asshole vail resorts decided it's time to show Utah how the big dicks swing. My apologies that our states can't play nice together. Cheers and welcome!


----------



## MarshallV82

CheesemonkE said:


> Good luck if you plan on riding Park City this year! My state's biggest greediest asshole vail resorts decided it's time to show Utah how the big dicks swing. My apologies that our states can't play nice together. Cheers and welcome!


As long as I can ride it on my Epic pass I'm happy.


----------



## AZAspades

I think im going to go for Brighton and avoid some of the lift lines.


----------



## MarshallV82

AZAspades said:


> I think im going to go for Brighton and avoid some of the lift lines.


When I visited last year Brighton was my favorite resort, could of just been the powder day but it kinda had a nice vibe compared to Snowbird. I didn't get to ride Park city much, but it came in last place, by far.


----------



## Martyc

*Just after some FUN!!*

 Hi Folks,
I'm 51 and completely new to snowboarding, I've had a few lessons in a snow dome and am now considered competent to be let loose on my own! (the fools)

I'm loving it so far :yahoo:

Got my self an Arbor Formula to play on, so its baby steps for the time being but I'm hoping to get out and about this winter.

Thanks for all the advice I've picked up so far (lurking in the back ground)

Marty 

Doh, should have added that I live in the UK, up North in North Yorkshire


----------



## endless

Hey everybody, I'm 17 & 1/2 and I recently went snowboarding for the first time frpm the 1st to the 6th at Mt Hotham, which is located in Victoria, Australia. Most of my friends have been once or twice before, which I was extremely envious about, but I can safely say that have been missing the hell out of it since I got back. I had been waiting a year for the chance to go and because I live on an island which is separated from the mainland (and the mountains), it's harder for us and more expensive to do so, and I had been saving for 6 months. So you could say I was excited.

The first day was pretty hilarious, with me stacking every 5 metres or so, but by the end of the trip I was shredding black runs, hitting kickers, and sliding across tabletops with ease, all with my friends that had previous experience. I cannot explain how happy I was knowing that I had picked up snowboarding so quickly, seeing as though it was/is something I look up to and have always wanted to do. I have officially caught the snowboarding disease, and can't wait for next year! I'm currently saving for my own gear and plan to make this trip just passed an annual thing.

Snowboarding is amazing and I'm so glad I had the chance to do it. :yahoo:


----------



## Meloy

Hey everyone, 
Been lurking around reading up on a few things and thought it was about time I said hi.
24, surfed my whole life, from West Aus so not a whole lot of snow around here (read none.)
Hit the slopes for the first time last christmas at whistler over 10 days and got absolutely hooked.

Was so pumped from the trip I got home and bought a board haha.

Got a trip to japan booked for Mid Feb so will be drifting around hopefully asking for some advice on the nagano region.

Cheers


----------



## snowklinger

Meloy said:


> Hey everyone,
> Been lurking around reading up on a few things and thought it was about time I said hi.*
> 24, surfed my whole life, *from West Aus so not a whole lot of snow around here (read none.)
> Hit the slopes for the first time last christmas at whistler over 10 days and got absolutely hooked.
> 
> Was so pumped from the trip I got home and bought a board haha.
> 
> Got a trip to japan booked for Mid Feb so will be drifting around hopefully asking for some advice on the nagano region.
> 
> Cheers


Fuck, you have some sick empty surf though huh.

Welcome.


----------



## Meloy

I'm living in perth now so shitty little waves and 
Crowds, but its pretty easy to shoot away up north or down south and get pumping uncrowded waves 

Cheers for the welcome


----------



## Fewdfreak

*Hola*

Hello, Lauren here-been lurking since this past winter when reading board reviews and finally decided to post. Female almost 30 and been riding off and on since I was 10 or so, hitting neighboorhood sledding hills on a sweet Black Snow plastic board ordered out the Sears Christmas catalogue. Did a little boarding in HS on like school trips on my first legit board a heavily cambered plank 144 Avalanche that's over 10 years old that I still use today as it can hold an edge on ice like no other. Got a small quiver now and my go to board this past year was 11/12 Ride Farah in 144. I would consider myself more of a freerider but trying to get some more into park without hurting myself too much. Otherwise blue to black midwest rider just waiting for winter...


----------



## Ocho

Fewdfreak said:


> Hello, Lauren here-been lurking since this past winter when reading board reviews and finally decided to post. Female almost 30 and been riding off and on since I was 10 or so, hitting neighboorhood sledding hills on a sweet Black Snow plastic board ordered out the Sears Christmas catalogue. Did a little boarding in HS on like school trips on my first legit board a heavily cambered plank 144 Avalanche that's over 10 years old that I still use today as it can hold an edge on ice like no other. Got a small quiver now and my go to board this past year was 11/12 Ride Farah in 144. I would consider myself more of a freerider but trying to get some more into park without hurting myself too much. Otherwise blue to black midwest rider just waiting for winter...


Welcome! What else comprises your quiver?


Yay another girl.


----------



## poutanen

EatRideSleep said:


> Yay another girl.


Excellent! More people to scare away!!! :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## SnowOwl

Fewdfreak said:


> I would consider myself more of a freerider but trying to get some more into park without hurting myself too much.


Good luck with that lol



poutanen said:


> Excellent! More people to scare away!!! :yahoo::yahoo:


literally was thinking....where's Poutanen to creep in? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fewdfreak

Hahaha hopefully won't be scared away too much. 

As for hurting myself I busted my ass so hard this winter trying to show up these little dudes that I literally had like a hematoma on my butt the size of a softball so I just can imagine what would happen if I hit a rail wrong LOL. It ain't easy tryin' a be steezy... 

Eat, I also have a 149 NS Lotus and a used B-Pro that I got on closeout this year that I haven't ridden yet and also a tore up demo NS Infinity that I got off Geartrade for a ridic deal. I'm so addicted to Geartrade.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## SnowOwl

Fewdfreak said:


> I'm so addicted to Geartrade.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.


Same. All my gear is from there except one deck. Btw I see you already paid your dues. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ocho

poutanen said:


> Excellent! More people to scare away!!! :yahoo::yahoo:





tylerkat89 said:


> literally was thinking....where's Poutanen to creep in? :thumbsup:


Was nearly going to write in my initial reply, "Pouts should be here in five-four-three..." But she's lurked. She knows.



Fewdfreak said:


> Eat, I also have a 149 NS Lotus and a used B-Pro that I got on closeout this year that I haven't ridden yet and also a tore up demo NS Infinity that I got off Geartrade for a ridic deal. I'm so addicted to Geartrade.


Ah. As for the B Pro. Is yours leopards or Pegacorns? 

Mine is snakes (2011). Fun board, you'll likely enjoy it.


----------



## Fewdfreak

The pegacorns. Getting antsy for winter! Only three more months I can almost taste it.


----------



## chomps1211

EatRideSleep said:


> Was nearly going to write in my initial reply, "Pouts should be here in five-four-three..." But she's lurked. She knows..


 damn! . Passed over again!!! :dunno:
Do I have to propose marriage to ALL the new females to get some respect around here?? . You know,.. It ain't Steezy bein' Creepy! :laugh:

Welcome FewdFreak!! Glad u finally decided to join in and participate in the insanity here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocho

chomps1211 said:


> damn! . Passed over again!!! :dunno:
> Do I have to propose marriage to ALL the new females to get some respect around here?? . You know,.. It ain't Steezy bein' Creepy! :laugh:
> 
> Welcome FewdFreak!! Glad u finally decided to join in and participate in the insanity here! :thumbsup:


Chomps, if it makes it better, I was going to also add that given Fewd's location, you might be in shortly to ask her into your van for trips to the hill. You know, that pedovan you don't actually own. Ha.


----------



## chomps1211

Oh yeah! Gertie my big red candy wagon!!!!






........that I errruuhhmmm,... right,... the one I _DON'T_ actually own!:laugh:


----------



## Fewdfreak

More like white with no windows.


----------



## K_Syn

I'm a 31yr old snowboarder from Wisconsin that started shreddin in 1994, stopped in 2000 and restarted in Feb 2013. I use only K2 boards. I am also training for the National Ski Patrol.


----------



## Donutz

K_Syn said:


> I'm a 31yr old snowboarder from Wisconsin that started shreddin in 1994, stopped in 2000 and restarted in Feb 2013. I use only K2 boards. I am also training for the National Ski Patrol.


And with the insanity in this thread, you still joined up! You're very brave.... or something.


----------



## MegatonMike

*Good Afternoon*

Hey Guys, 
I figured I would officially introduce myself. I am 26 from Chicago. I just got back into snowboarding after not doing it for 5 years, So last season was like learning all over again which was a little brutal. But, I did go to Devils Head every single weekend which meant I have improved a lot. This year I bought a new Volcom shell that I picked up from Amazon for 33 bucks and am going to use my 2013 T.Rice board from last year. So I am ready for a whole new season at Devils Head come winter time! Hopefully I'll see some of you out there


----------



## lazee

Hi, been lurking here as a member here for a couple of years. Currently have a 2011 proto ct and looking to upgrade to a proto hd. Anwho hi all!


----------



## Carriewolf12

*introduction*

I am a beginner snowboarder. I am originally from Los Angeles, California; but moved up north to Portland, Oregon last june. I love it here! Unfortunately all my snowboarding gear is in a storage unit back in los angeles. My gear includes a Rossignol Women's Harmony snowboard, white Technine Suerte bindings, and white and black Burton snowboard boots.

I love snowboarding. It's my number 1 passion, my second passion being photography...


----------



## DevilWithin

*New Introduction*

I've been checking out these forums for a few months and it's been really nice to have so many knowledgeable people willing to share their experiences. I figured I might as well join up and support such a great community. 

As for me, I'm 40 years old <Insert Old Fart Joke Here> and live in Atlanta, GA. I'm completely new to snowboarding. I bought an Epic Season Pass knowing I'll likely get out a few times this coming season and already have a trip planned to Tahoe to meet up with some friends when the season opens in November. I grew up in Florida and board sports were my passion. I skated, surfed and skimboarded. 

Anyhow, thanks for all the great information everyone's posted on here. It's been a huge help so far and I'm certain I'll be bugging you all with more questions shortly.


----------



## Deacon

DevilWithin said:


> I've been checking out these forums for a few months and it's been really nice to have so many knowledgeable people willing to share their experiences. I figured I might as well join up and support such a great community.
> 
> As for me, I'm 40 years old <Insert Old Far Joke Here> and live in Atlanta, GA. I'm completely new to snowboarding. I bought an Epic Season Pass knowing I'll likely get out a few times this coming season and already have a trip planned to Tahoe to meet up with some friends when the season opens in November. I grew up in Florida and board sports were my passion. I skated, surfed and skimboarded.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for all the great information everyone's posted on here. It's been a huge help so far and I'm certain I'll be bugging you all with more questions shortly.


More likely you'll be teased for living in ATL than being old, there's a lot of gray's around here!


----------



## DevilWithin

Haha, fair enough! Good to know there are some other grays around here.


----------



## neni

DevilWithin said:


> Haha, fair enough! Good to know there are some other gray's around here.











 :welcome:

BTW: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/91417-how-old-you.html


----------



## Nate Jones

*Intro...*

Hey everyone.

Much like most other posts on this thread I'm new to this place. A quick search on Google and I ended up here.

I've recently started boarding and by that I mean I've had about 10 hours tuition and done a few sessions on my own.

Needless to say I've discovered it's quite addictive and I'm planning on buying my own gear over the next few months.

I live just outside of Manchester in the UK meaning the Chill Factor is on my doorstep which is where I've been boarding so far.

I'm planning on going to Snowbombing in Austria next year all being well.

I will be asking questions about gear, boarding on actual snow and probably a whole host of other random stuff.

Nate


----------



## DevilWithin

Cool, thanks for pointing me to that post and the warm welcome. Looks like a lot of 30+ folks on here.


----------



## dyingfetus5b

*Intro*

I have been on here for a while but its never too late. thanks to everyone on the forum for sharing their knowledge. 

I am 24 and i currently live in northern California doing seasonal work, as all my stuff is in a storage unit in seattle. I grew up in Minnesota and snowboarded for a few years there when i was a kid. I ended up moving to Seattle and got back into snowboarding again in 2011. I now have a complete new (more up to date) setup that i bought last year that I got to use a few times but i'm hoping to get a pass at baker or stevens pass. I have so far hit baker and stevens pass. I hope to move back to seattle in november.


----------



## poutanen

Carriewolf12 said:


> I am a beginner snowboarder. I am originally from Los Angeles, California; but moved up north to Portland, Oregon last june. I love it here! Unfortunately all my snowboarding gear is in a storage unit back in los angeles. My gear includes a Rossignol Women's Harmony snowboard, white Technine Suerte bindings, and white and black Burton snowboard boots.
> 
> I love snowboarding. It's my number 1 passion, my second passion being photography...


Well I was waiting for somebody else to take the bait but... WOO HOO ANOTHER GIRL ON THE FORUM!!! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

:welcome:


----------



## SnowOwl

poutanen said:


> Well I was waiting for somebody else to take the bait but... WOO HOO ANOTHER GIRL ON THE FORUM!!! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> :welcome:


No one is going to take the poutanen glory haha


----------



## poutanen

tylerkat89 said:


> No one is going to take the poutanen glory haha


I just didn't want her to feel left out!


----------



## JD_JD_Indy

Hi

This looks like the longest intro thread ever!

I'm Jac from Perth, Australia. My now husband introduced me to snowboarding a few years back. I learned to ride at Falls Creek...well maybe I was scared into riding because it was the sorest 3 days I've ever had of falling on ice/snow!

Since then we have the bug and try to time our holidays with snow in some part of the world; been to Austria, Canada, Japan and Australia if we have to!

Planning a trip to US in Feb/Mar so going to post on the forum because I'm pretty confused on where to go!

Happy to be here


----------



## Belka

Hi, everyone)))

I'm Nastia, 23. Currently I live in Dombay, Russia and work as a hotel manager and translator. This small settlement is considered to be one of the winter resorts in Caucasian mountains. Before this year I lived in Krasnodar. I ride since 2007, but my skills are still bad while I do it not every year.


----------



## poutanen

Belka said:


> Hi, everyone)))


:welcome:

But watch out, with an avatar like that you're likely to get a lot of leg humpers here... :blink:

Looks like a fun hill.


----------



## snowklinger

*down boy!*



poutanen said:


> :welcome:
> 
> But watch out, with an avatar like that you're likely to get a lot of leg humpers here... :blink:
> 
> Looks like a fun hill.


Takes one to know one eh?


----------



## neni

poutanen said:


> :welcome:
> 
> But watch out, with an avatar like that you're likely to get a lot of leg humpers here... :blink:
> 
> Looks like a fun hill.


And the one warning you must know, since he'll be in the fromt row  
Naw, just kidding. The guys are nice. some more, some less. If less, it has usually a good reason.
:welcome:

Edit: dang, too slow!


----------



## Belka

poutanen said:


> with an avatar like that you're likely to get a lot of leg humpers here... :blink:


What's wrong with my avatar?:dunno:


----------



## Belka

neni said:


> And the one warning you must know, since he'll be in the fromt row
> Naw, just kidding. The guys are nice. some more, some less. If less, it has usually a good reason.
> :welcome:
> 
> Edit: dang, too slow!


I don't mind if somebody needles me when I'm wrong)) And I've already seen that you guys are very friendly:rock:


----------



## Deacon

Belka said:


> What's wrong with my avatar?:dunno:


Not one thing.


----------



## chomps1211

poutanen said:


> :welcome:
> 
> But watch out, with an avatar like that you're likely to get a lot of leg humpers here... :blink:


Say's the "_Chief_ Leg Humper" in residence???? :yahoo: :laugh: :eusa_clap:

Welcome! (_....I'm the second in command, BTW!_)


----------



## poutanen

Belka said:


> What's wrong with my avatar?:dunno:





The Deacon said:


> Not one thing.


Exactly!


----------



## Noreaster

Belka said:


> Hi, everyone)))
> 
> I'm Nastia, 23. Currently I live in Dombay, Russia and work as a hotel manager and translator. This small settlement is considered to be one of the winter resorts in Caucasian mountains. Before this year I lived in Krasnodar. I ride since 2007, but my skills are still bad while I do it not every year.


My team trained and competed there frequently when I was a kid. Used to be one rickety working chairlift if I remember correctly. The place has probably changed a lot now.


----------



## Belka

Noreaster said:


> My team trained and competed there frequently when I was a kid. Used to be one rickety working chairlift if I remember correctly. The place has probably changed a lot now.


Yes, it has changed immensely. Now here are 5 high levels with chairlifts, gondola lift, 6-seats ropeway, jig back ropeway and surface lifts. Though they all belong to different owners. Modernisation here started after the year 2000. But that old rickety chairlift is still functioning... Unfortunately... When have you been here last time?


----------



## Noreaster

Belka said:


> But that old rickety chairlift is still functioning... Unfortunately...


Ha. Figures. Last time I was there was maybe in 85 or 86.


----------



## Belka

Noreaster said:


> Ha. Figures. Last time I was there was maybe in 85 or 86.


Well... I can't even guess then how bad and not developed the settlement was when you were here. But I can guess that you most likely stood at "Gornie Vershiny", while that was the most popular hotel here at that time. It didn't change either. Though now here exist a lot of new hotels that are very nice.


----------



## modusoperandi

Hey - I'm Paul, I live in Denver and head up to Summit County at least once a week once the season is in full gear. I mostly ride trees and back country, but will still take a run through the park once in a while. I also am starting to volunteer at the Breckenridge Outdoor Education Center this year. 

Anyone from Denver interested in ride sharing let me know, I work from home and am usually down to head up either the middle of the week or weekends.


----------



## jhowell09

Hey, I'm Justin. 22 years old. Ohio native. :thumbsdown: Been snowboarding since I was ~15. Have had the past couple of years off. Dusting off my stuff and getting back into this year. Will be spending my weekends at Snowshoe.


----------



## Grego

*New old noob... huh?*

Good morning all!

Finally got around to signing up here!

I gotta say thanks for this place as I've spent a good amount of time reading posts here trying to figure out as much as I can about equipment.

About me, I'm 47 years young, married with a 10 year old daughter.

I guess I'm a beginner, though I have skied and snowboarded before. It's been over 10 years though. I skied for about 5-6 years but my last 2 seasons I had switched to boarding only.

I moved back home two years ago. Originally from Denver but was relocated against my will when I was eight years old.  

Grew up in the Bay Area, Califorgedaboudit. 

Moved the family here from San Jose and bought our first house. 

I'm psyched to be back home. To be able to see Broncos games in person, or hell, to be able to watch them every time they play on TV. 

Also psyched to hit the mountains here this season! I've never been on them here in my home state. California and Utah are the only places I've hit the mountain before. 

Thanks again for this awesome resource!


----------



## XFelon

Hello all, 

I just moved back to CO after living in AZ for 5 years. Little bit of background on me - 

Born and raised until I was 12 in Southern California (OC). 
Moved with my family to CO. 
Then at age 23 moved to AZ.
Now back in CO at age 28. 

Was really into snowboarding when I lived here before and plan to pick up where I left off. Have met some good people on other forums, hoping to do the same here. 




-Tristan


----------



## SnowOwl

Grego said:


> Grew up in the Bay Area, Califorgedaboudit.
> 
> Moved the family here from San Jose and bought our first house.
> 
> I'm psyched to be back home. To be able to see Broncos games in person, or hell, to be able to watch them every time they play on TV.
> 
> Also psyched to hit the mountains here this season! I've never been on them here in my home state. California and Utah are the only places I've hit the mountain before.


Great another over hyped Colorado local. What is it about that state and people who type a lot  kidding where in Cali have you ridden before?


----------



## Grego

SnowOwl said:


> Great another over hyped Colorado local. What is it about that state and people who type a lot  kidding where in Cali have you ridden before?


Bear Valley, Northstar, Kirkwood and Boreal. Mostly Northstar.


----------



## SnowOwl

Nice and by the looks of it, you ride a NS. You'll fit right in...


----------



## snowklinger

SnowOwl said:


> Great another over hyped Colorado local. What is it about that state and people who type a lot  kidding where in Cali have you ridden before?





SnowOwl said:


> Nice and by the looks of it, you ride a NS. You'll fit right in...


We learned how to be hyped sellout corpratist consumer hippies, from California.

Thanks for leading the charge. *wink*


----------



## SnowOwl

snowklinger said:


> We learned how to be hyped sellout corpratist consumer hippies, from California.
> 
> Thanks for leading the charge. *wink*


:eusa_clap:


----------



## MTeepell

Hey I'm Matt, from Buffalo New York. Im 16 and have been snowboarding since i was 8. This year i hope to make a sponsorship video and send it in to some companies, however im unsure as to where i should send it to. I ski at least 3 times a week and die during the summer because there is no snow.


----------



## NorBoarder

Hi! I'm Chris, 20 years old from Norway. I've been snowboarding since I was 8-9. I'm decent, but not as good as I should have been by far. Need to learn some tricks this season! Starting to get pretty excited about winter, so glad I found you guys! :bowdown:


----------



## MattD

Hey I'm Matt from Australia, living in Connecticut. 36, love to ride, and have a share place in Killington VT for the season. Can't wait!


----------



## rb23

Hi my name is Ryan, I'm 29 live in Melfort, Saskatchewan and have been boarding for 3 years going on 4. Love it and should have started earlier. Its going to be a great season.


----------



## SmellyTuna

I am 23 years old in my last year of schooling for accounting from K-W Ontario.

I skied for 6 years and then switched to boarding 10 years ago. I've boarded 6 seasons in total (took a hiatus). Managed to get out to BC the past 4 seasons to get me some of that west coast stash. 

Almost an exclusive free-rider. 

Hope we all get rocked with snow this year! :yahoo:


----------



## Mystery2many

SmellyTuna said:


> I am 23 years old in my last year of schooling for accounting from K-W Ontario.
> 
> I skied for 6 years and then switched to boarding 10 years ago. I've boarded 6 seasons in total (took a hiatus). Managed to get out to BC the past 4 seasons to get me some of that west coast stash.
> 
> Almost an exclusive free-rider.
> 
> Hope we all get rocked with snow this year! :yahoo:


SmellyTuna. hahahaha Nice name!!!!


----------



## lalaboard

Hello from far far away, I have been reading and enjoying your posts for a while and felt now was the time to join  I am from Glasgow, Scotland in the UK. My daughter and I started taking lessons fortnightly In August this year at our local indoor slope with the aim of visiting one of the 5 ski resorts that are only a few hour drive from us in the mountains of Scotland.


----------



## Snow Hound

Hello mate. I've been to Cairngorm twice. On a good day it can be a lot of fun. If I didn't live all the way down sarf I would go more often - as it is it doesn't take me much longer to drive to the Alps. Welcome to SBF and to snowboarding in general, it's by far the best thing I do.


----------



## lalaboard

Thanks Snow Hound :beer: I was up at the Nevis range last weekend unfortunately there was no snow around not even on the top of Ben Nevis :thumbdown: you can imagine my disappointment when getting to the top of that bloody mountain and not a bit of white stuff to be seen


----------



## SmellyTuna

Mystery2many said:


> SmellyTuna. hahahaha Nice name!!!!


Thanks. It was the brand of my first board back in the 90's.


----------



## Redbull_junkie

I'm Matt, from Southern Manitoba. Grew up skiing and switched to snowboarding. I'm not sure what I'd call my skill level. I only started boarding last year and just progressed extremely fast. In a years time I've purchased 3 setups (155 k2 lifelike w/ k2 sonic bindings, 154 Burton white collection standard w/ Burton Mission bindings, 153 lib tech t rice pro w/ union contact pro bindings) 
I love boarding and have dumped thousands of $$$ into the hobby and enjoy it no matter the conditions. I hope to learn and progress year to year with the help of the community on this forum. 
Cheers!


----------



## ScarySquirrel

Hello, I'm Nick from England, currently living in Vancouver. I have lessons with my girlfriend booked for January, just doing lots of research right now and preparing to buy some gear. Although we probably won't be buying a board just yet!


----------



## Logan14

Hi, my name's Jordan and I'll from England, but currently working in Brussels. I'm 19 and been snowboarding since about 10, but I first skiied when I was about 4. My parents tried to put me in a day care thing in France and I caused havoc on my first day and they wouldn't let me back in so my parents didn't have a lot of choice tbh! I've only ever been on one other forum, so this is sort of a new experience I guess. But I have been on that forum a loooong time. I basically joined for advice really - I've pretty much stopped growing now, so will be looking to invest in a board/boots etc. so will be hitting those threads in search of advice. My current board is pretty average, and I'm sure it's too small now. Anyway, I'll stop rambling now, see you around.


----------



## Snow Hound

Nice one Jordan. Welcome... being in Belgium makes the mountains a fair bit easier for you to get too! Plenty of short trips this season I reckon? And trust me. You won't stop growing - in my late twenties I filled out in the muscle department and since my mid thirties I've been filling out in the gut department! Keep a lid on that if you can.


----------



## Logan14

Snow Hound said:


> Nice one Jordan. Welcome... being in Belgium makes the mountains a fair bit easier for you to get too! Plenty of short trips this season I reckon? And trust me. You won't stop growing - in my late twenties I filled out in the muscle department and since my mid thirties I've been filling out in the gut department! Keep a lid on that if you can.


Cheers! Yeah it does. I've got some military friends going around the ski resorts in Europe, so hopefully I'll catch up with them a couple of times! I'm also looking at getting a job with a tour guide company in the Alps - just got to convince my girlfriend it's a good idea! Oh really? Fair enough! Haha yeah, I do eat pretty much all the time so I feel I will need to watch it! Haha. Hope you're well man.


----------



## masakojenny

I am from Japan and do snowboard. 
I am going to be in Chamonix this early December. IF you are around, let me know. I need someone to snowboard with since all my friends do ski. Thanks!


----------



## kenmunger

Hi, my name is Carl, i'm 25 and live in Lancashire in the UK.
I am just getting into snowboarding after wanting to for years. I keep stumbling upon the forum so decided to sign up as its already helped me out a lot after reading through some posts


----------



## nthingtolose

Hi there. 28 years old been riding since I was 7. Born and raised in Colorful Colorado. 

I like it steep and deep.


----------



## Myles

Hey guys and gals. Just got on here the other day to try and sell some gear and prepare for the upcoming season. I have been snowboarding for 15 years and working in the snow/skate industry for 9 of those 15 years. Originally from Chicago, I moved to Mammoth for a couple seasons out of high school and after being back in Chicago for about 5 years after that. I now reside in SLC, mainly riding the cottonwood canyons and doing a little bit of splitting. 

I'm definitely looking forward to killing some time on this site while I'm not on the mountain this winter.


----------



## Webs

Hello! I've been going crazy waiting for the season to start so I have gone into overdrive for all things snowboarding. I'm from north Idaho and I just started boarding again after 7 years this last season(Much regret that I've waited this long) and looking forward to swapping stories or just plain bs'n with fellow boarders.


----------



## thelin1

*East Coaster*

Live in NYC, take charter buses to mountains, couple trips to Oregon, come from a Surf/Skate background, Int-Adv rider, stoked to be here!


----------



## Logan14

kenmunger said:


> Hi, my name is Carl, i'm 25 and live in Lancashire in the UK.
> I am just getting into snowboarding after wanting to for years. I keep stumbling upon the forum so decided to sign up as its already helped me out a lot after reading through some posts


Hey man. Have you been to the Chill Factore before?


----------



## kenmunger

Logan14 said:


> Hey man. Have you been to the Chill Factore before?


Hey, i've been in, haha. I plan on going for a lesson shortly, there are some dry slopes closer so i am going to have a couple of lessons there first (first this Sunday). Do you go often?


----------



## VyperVenom

Hello all! 

My name is Dwayne, I'm 43 (older than most here!) but I'm still more or less a beginner because I live in Oklahoma and there's no damned snow in this god forsaken state. But luckily, I have lots of family in Colorado and try to go when I can. I plan on moving to Colorado Springs as soon as I can. I have only been to Breckenridge, Purgatory and Wolf Creek. Wolf Creek is my favorite due to the amount of snow they always have. They have had tons of fresh powder every time I've been.
I'm headed back to Wolf Creek this coming January, and taking my girlfriend (the love of my life!) and her family so have been buying new (or good used) gear as fast as I can because rental equipment sucks, and because I DO plan on moving ASAP anyway...

I have injured my left knee/ACL several times, so I got a POD MX K300 knee brace this time and I think it's going to work great to protect my knee and keep it from twisting. I don't do jumps or anything crazy. Keep in mind, I'm old and still somewhat of a noob.

I joined the forum to hopefully learn more about a sport I love and maybe make a few new friends.


----------



## anvilstrkr

Hi everyone!

My name is Tony. I have been snowboarding for 18 years. I ride primarily at a resort near the Canadian border in northern Minnesota. I'm a certified level II A.A.S.I. instructor. We get a lot of clients from the Mpls./St.Paul area and also Winnepeg, B.C. 
I enjoy teaching people of all ages. You never know what they say or do.
Our resort is near a river so if it get's cold -we have snow!!!!!!!!!
Hope to meet new people on this forum.


----------



## Logan14

kenmunger said:


> Hey, i've been in, haha. I plan on going for a lesson shortly, there are some dry slopes closer so i am going to have a couple of lessons there first (first this Sunday). Do you go often?


I was at the RNCM, which meant that I'd go fairly frequently, yeah!


----------



## Deacon

anvilstrkr said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Tony. I have been snowboarding for 18 years. I ride primarily at a resort near the Canadian border in northern Minnesota. I'm a certified level II A.A.S.I. instructor. We get a lot of clients from the Mpls./St.Paul area and also Winnepeg, B.C.
> I enjoy teaching people of all ages. You never know what they say or do.
> Our resort is near a river so if it get's cold -we have snow!!!!!!!!!
> Hope to meet new people on this forum.


Welcome! Is that Lutsen, or farther north?


----------



## whodeyhooligan

*Hello From the Queen City*

Hey everyone my name is Heath and I'm from the Queen City Cincinnati, OH. I'm new on here and I'm hoping that I can find some information pertaining to a snowboard that I've been holding onto for years. Long story short, my dad used to work for this company as a design engineer making various displays for retail customers and one day he brought home this snowboard from work. This was back in the ohhh......I want to say mid-late 90's and I've been holding onto it ever since. It's made a lovely wall fixture in my bedroom over the years, but now I want to actually try and use it. I've searched around the web in hopes of finding some information about it, but can't find anything. Its a Full Tilt snowboard, but all I can find out about the company is that they are a ski boot manufacturer. Was this a new market the company tried to venture into back then and then quit? Was this just a prototype for the company? Did Full Tilt ever manufacture snowboards? Like I said, I've searched everywhere it seems and can't find anything about this snowboard I have. If anyone knows anything about it and could help me out I would greatly appreciate it  I took some picks also and could post them on here if need be. Thanks in advance!


----------



## anvilstrkr

Deacon, That would be Giant's. Where do you ride?


----------



## Deacon

anvilstrkr said:


> Deacon, That would be Giant's. Where do you ride?


Afton and troll. I live halfway in between them.


----------



## Deacon

whodeyhooligan said:


> Hey everyone my name is Heath and I'm from the Queen City Cincinnati, OH. I'm new on here and I'm hoping that I can find some information pertaining to a snowboard that I've been holding onto for years. Long story short, my dad used to work for this company as a design engineer making various displays for retail customers and one day he brought home this snowboard from work. This was back in the ohhh......I want to say mid-late 90's and I've been holding onto it ever since. It's made a lovely wall fixture in my bedroom over the years, but now I want to actually try and use it. I've searched around the web in hopes of finding some information about it, but can't find anything. Its a Full Tilt snowboard, but all I can find out about the company is that they are a ski boot manufacturer. Was this a new market the company tried to venture into back then and then quit? Was this just a prototype for the company? Did Full Tilt ever manufacture snowboards? Like I said, I've searched everywhere it seems and can't find anything about this snowboard I have. If anyone knows anything about it and could help me out I would greatly appreciate it  I took some picks also and could post them on here if need be. Thanks in advance!


Heath, if you didn't already, start a new thread and include some pics. There's a lot of folks on here that know their gear, or know where to find out. :thumbsup:


----------



## summerscp

Hi everyone, my name is Chris. I live in Kentucky and do most of my riding in Snowshoe, WV. Can't wait for winter this year, just got a 157 lib tech t.rice pro c2 btw and haven't gotten to ride it yet.


----------



## F1EA

*Hi everyone*

Hey guys and gals,

New forumer here... i'm from the caribbean (Dominican Republic), but moved to sunny Vancouver BC about two yrs ago. Started snowboarding last season (mostly the local hills Cypress and Seymour). This year i have a Silver season for Cypress and will definitely be hitting Seymour and Whistler a few times as well; maybe even the interior.

I'm 36. I have skateboarded most of my life and been longboarding for a few years as well; so i guess snowboarding was pretty obvious thing to do. Was doing blue runs on my second day, and blacks on my 4th; but i'm taking it slow and hope to never catch on a toeside down a steep... I like nice powder runs (yes they're scarce around here, but i'd settle for Soft groomed) and hitting features along the way. Wanna learn some park, but i tore the ACL some yrs ago, so none o' that L or XL stuff...

That's it i think. See you around!


----------



## MammothSnowBro

*Intro*

What's up!

Name's Paul. I'm brand new to the forum, but not new to snowboarding. I've been boarding for a little over ten years, but only recently have done what I consider "real" snowboarding - throwing myself off large rocks and things. I learned to snowboard in the mild & mellow hills of Western Pennsylvania, but now reside in Mammoth Lakes, California - home to Mammoth Mountain.

I also have a website that tries to be a simple guide to Mammoth Lakes. I'm a hotel front desk agent, and I'm always making suggestions and telling people about the area, so I decided to put it all down on a useful website for people visiting Mammoth. The website is Mammoth Mountain | A Destination for All Seasons

I also write a Mammoth Mountain Snow Report!
I'm looking forward to participating in this great forum!
Paul


----------



## poutanen

F1EA said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> New forumer here... i'm from the caribbean (Dominican Republic), but moved to *sunny Vancouver BC *about two yrs ago.


Now we know you're a joker! 



purekarma said:


> I learned to ride on a Burton Custom, and have recently been riding my custom made Kessler Ride with Diode bindings.


:eusa_clap: Welcome! Still would like to try the Kessler...


----------



## purekarma

poutanen said:


> Now we know you're a joker!
> 
> 
> 
> :eusa_clap: Welcome! Still would like to try the Kessler...


Thanks Poutanen! If our paths cross sometime you would be welcome to take it for a spin. It was made for my particular biometrics, but think it would still be ok for someone of similar stats to ride it.


----------



## F1EA

poutanen said:


> Now we know you're a joker!


:laugh: hahaha well, it is sunny... riiiight above them clouds.


----------



## PS6236

Im Peter! I'm 15, love snowboarding and skating. I've mostly been riding slope, like blacks and double blacks, so I am a pretty strong snowboarder regarding slope. Recently (Last year mostly) I have really started getting into park and of course loving it.


----------



## shelbybeck

*hi fellow shredheads!!*

I apologize for putting the cart before the horse and posting questions before introducing myself.....lol.....but here I am, and glad to meet you all!
I live in Milwaukee, wi and have been ridin' since 07.
get this,...I lived in Idaho for six years but didn't start ridin' till I came back here!!.....ok,....yea, yea,...that was reeeeeealy DUMB:dizzy:
BUT....I did go back there in 09 and hit up a TON of resorts including sun
valley, sweitzer, pomerelle, brundage, bogus, silver, pebble creek and magic.
can you tell yet that I'm completely, totally and hopelessly in love with this sport???......lol.....ahhh, if ONLY I had started in my 20's:dunno:
I basically eat, drink, sleep and pine away for this sport...lol
I dream about having thousands of dollars of disposable income to just travel resorts worldwide.....oh gosh,...the thought of that just gave me a thrill!
:tongue4:
lol....anyway,...I love to ride and ride park too,...but mainly I am fascinated
by the physics of snowboarding. The seemingly ENDLESS things you can do with this sport is mindboggling. I could never get bored,...and my body is going to give out waaaaaay before I am a master.....and it makes me sad.
But.....I'm ridin' this train as far as it'll take me!
I compare snowboarding to very dangerous golf.  Angles, trajectories, mastering of the swing, body alignment and perfecting form all come together to create something amazing! It's a JOURNEY to see what you're made of and how the brain adapts to new stimuli. Ok...now I guess i'm headed into geekland
but I don't care......my brain has a field day with this stuff and it's turned into a close friend I am constantly creating stronger and stronger bonds with. I come back to it and it's still there,....waiting for me with a smile.....challenging me, sometimes making me mad and frustrated,...but always loving and beautiful and free.
I am so grateful for the knowledge I have and the good friend I have met.....
we're gonna ride into the sunset together and i'll have memories of it always.
love ya SB.....you're truly amazing and wonderful, I'll love you always.
:thumbsup::eusa_clap::thumbsup:
I'm so glad to meet everyone here who I have this in common with, and it's
great to be able to talk and relate to others who know what I know.
Most people my age (i'm 44) I talk to about sboarding get this glazed look in
their eyes when I start to get a bit passionate....lol
they just don't understand and I really REALLY feel sorry for them. It's sortof
bittersweet because sometimes I feel like i'm alone.
That's why i'm really glad to be here....thankyou fellow boarders and kindred
spirits. Thank you thank you for this common bond and connection, and I'm lookin' forward to hearin' from you,...reading your posts, and being able to include you all in this awesome journey of gut, heart, spirit and freedom!
:wavetowel2:


----------



## poutanen

shelbybeck said:


> I apologize for putting the cart before the horse and posting questions before introducing myself.....


I think you use more smileys than Chomps!?! :dizzy:

:welcome: <--- even though you were here before me...


----------



## Grego

poutanen said:


> I think you use more smileys than Chomps!?! :dizzy:
> 
> :welcome: <--- even though you were here before me...


...and his intro post was 5x longer than mine which I got nothing but grief for, lol.


----------



## shelbybeck

Grego said:


> ...and his intro post was 5x longer than mine which I got nothing but grief for, lol.


haha...thanx guys....i'll try to be less verbose in the future...but it aint gonna be easy!:laugh:


----------



## Grego

shelbybeck said:


> haha...thanx guys....i'll try to be less verbose in the future...but it aint gonna be easy!:laugh:


Nah, be yourself. Fuck those asshats that have a problem with us talkers.


----------



## chomps1211

shelbybeck said:


> I apologize for putting the cart before the horse and posting questions before introducing myself.....lol.....but here I am, and glad to meet you all!
> I live in Milwaukee, wi and have been ridin' since 07.
> get this,...I lived in Idaho for six years but didn't start ridin' till I came back here!!.....ok,....yea, yea,...that was reeeeeealy DUMB:dizzy:.....


Welcome! I did the same stupid thing myself. Lived in CA. for 20 years in my youth and didn't snowboard. Had to wait till I moved back to MI. and picked it up @ 50! :blink:



poutanen said:


> I think you use more smileys than Chomps!?! :dizzy:...





Grego said:


> ...and his intro post was 5x longer than mine which I got nothing but grief for, lol.


IKR? I read that & thought maybe *I* posted _that_ intro from some parallel dimension where I am a chick!!!! :icon_scratch: :blink: :dizzy: LOL!!




Grego said:


> Nah, be yourself. Fuck those asshats that have a problem with us talkers.


+1 on that! Plenty of those (...asshats that is.) around to rain on your parade! I got a little of the same response early on too! Between being fairly interwebz/social networking ignorant and being _So_ geek-ified and stoked about riding! 

Add to that the fact that although I'm not a natural athlete at all, I was frankly amazed that I picked it up and progressed as quickly as I did! Especially for a guy my age!


It sounds like you found the right place!!


----------



## Wehrmacht88

*Hello fellow shredders*

My name is Seth. I live in Etters Pa and my home Mtn is Ski Roundtop. Its a hard pack groomed mtn from hell. But since I live 10 mins away im always there. I started riding Ride boards and progressedto Capitas and now am looking to get my first Never Summer board here within the next month. I ride all mtn and rarely hit the park. Anyone down to talk sticks or whatever add me.


----------



## bnosidda

*Hello, I'm a newb*

Hey! I'm Addison, I'm from western PA, I boarded once last season and picked it up pretty well. I recently got a used board with bindings for $50 so I'm looking to get some more time out there this season, I'm a complete beginner, I've surfed and skated before, so the board feeling is comfortable.


----------



## poutanen

Wehrmacht88 said:


> My name is Seth. I live in Etters Pa and my home Mtn is Ski Roundtop. Its a hard pack groomed mtn from hell. But since I live 10 mins away im always there. I started riding Ride boards and progressedto Capitas and now am looking to get my first Never Summer board here within the next month. I ride all mtn and rarely hit the park. Anyone down to talk sticks or whatever add me.


What's with the handle?


----------



## Wehrmacht88

Im a history buff..thats all. Nothing more nothing less. And im a big slayer fan..their fan club is the wehrmacht.


----------



## hannahem

Hi! My name is Hannah and I'm 23. Just moved to Denver, Colorado from Jacksonville, Florida. I learned to snowboard many years ago but have not had the chance to go more often than a week a year until NOW. I've never known much about gear since I always just rented... took what they gave me and went on my merry way. Just got my first board and have been out twice already  Joined the forum to learn more and possibly meet other similarly interested people in my area!


----------



## ARSENALFAN

Wehrmacht88 said:


> Im a history buff..thats all. Nothing more nothing less. And im a big slayer fan..their fan club is the wehrmacht.


Poor slayer. They couldn't even put 2500 bums in the seats here in Calgary last night. Kerry King may end up on Dancing with the Stars!


----------



## poutanen

Wehrmacht88 said:


> Im a history buff..thats all. Nothing more nothing less. And im a big slayer fan..their fan club is the wehrmacht.


Fair enough, I'm fascinated by all things war and WWII. Never heard of the slayer fanclub! 

Welcome!


----------



## Ftb90

Hey, I'm Fred. I'm 23 years old, and live in northern Delaware. Went on a ski trip late in the season last year and got completely hooked. I went to Blue Mountain just about every weekend in Feb/March last year.

Unfortunately I don't know anyone who is as much into riding as I am. So I'm usually riding solo, haha. If anyone is from the area and is in the same boat as me, let me know! Maybe we could ride together or something, or even get a beer. 

Just wanted to introduce myself. I've gotten some awesome info on buying gear and just general stuff from this forum. So thanks to everyone who works hard and is involved in keeping this site going!


----------



## Wehrmacht88

Cime to ski roundtop and I will ride n drink w you man.


----------



## cozmo

Wehrmacht88 said:


> Cime to ski roundtop and I will ride n drink w you man.


Dude whats with the German Nazi name?:thumbsdown:


----------



## Wehrmacht88

Im a history buff and huge slayer fan. Thats all. Im no nazi.


----------



## poutanen

cozmo said:


> Dude whats with the German Nazi name?:thumbsdown:





Wehrmacht88 said:


> Im a history buff and huge slayer fan. Thats all. Im no nazi.




Oh man, nice to know I wasn't the only one to react that way!

Mr.88 it may be beneficial to put some kind of explanation in your signature if you choose to keep that name. On the other hand I don't see sigs, so if you did it wouldn't cover everybody.

I'm fascinated by WWII too, but I wouldn't put "Auschwitz" as my name! :dizzy: Oskar Schindler maybe...


----------



## cozmo

Wehrmacht88 said:


> Im a history buff..thats all. Nothing more nothing less. And im a big slayer fan..their fan club is the wehrmacht.


Hadn't read this yet, just saw Wehrmacht showing up in my subscribed threads and went wtf. Being from Europe I realize the name doesn't have the same load in murica as it does here. Nuff said.


----------



## Karlijn

Hello,

My name is Karlijn, 23 years old and the newest member of this snowboarding forum 
I do not live in the US, I'm from the Netherlands :dizzy: where? That small country next to Germany. Living in the Netherlands means: wet weather, but hardly any snow and if it does, the land is as flat as a pancake, so where to board off? :icon_scratch:

We have a few indoor halls, which in one of the smallest i have learned to board! This year I bought my first snowboard: a K2 Slayblade !
I was looking for an easy, female board, but turns out I need a hard core man board :yahoo:.
I have been snowboarding in France two years ago and will go to Flaine (FR) this year. 

Non of my friends are into snowboarding, so I hope to find some information about everything about snowboarding here on the forum!


----------



## FrootStick

Hi all
My name is Leigh.
Beginner boarder from Perth, Australia.
Im 28 and have been looking for a hobby. I think I've found it.

Hope to get to know a lot of you while i pick your brains for info.


----------



## cozmo

Welcome Karlijn. Loads of interesting info here, loads of different opinions to.
Good to see a fellow Dutchmen here. Just a pity we have to drive for 12 hrs to get to some decent mountains.


----------



## blankparagraph

Been boarding for 7 years now. Trying to put in some real work every time I am up there.

Coming out of Tacoma, WA, 23 years old


----------



## Karlijn

cozmo said:


> Welcome Karlijn. Loads of interesting info here, loads of different opinions to.
> Good to see a fellow Dutchmen here. Just a pity we have to drive for 12 hrs to get to some decent mountains.


Thanks Cozmo! It is truly a pity. I live near the sea, so it will take me another 3 hrs longer to get to a nice ski area :blink:.


----------



## cozmo

Karlijn said:


> Thanks Cozmo! It is truly a pity. I live near the sea, so it will take me another 3 hrs longer to get to a nice ski area :blink:.


I live in the very north of NL, Austria is closer if u cut through Germany. 10 hrs straight where the French alps are 12hrs plus. 
For all the US readers: the Netherlands has no mountains so most of us go only once a year for a week and that's it.


----------



## shelbybeck

wow....that blows mega:thumbsdown:

you won't hear me ever complain about the crummy little resorts here in the Midwest ever again....lol

ohh, and~

:welcome:


----------



## Breck09

I'm 37 years old from Columbus Ohio. Been riding for about 21 years. Just recently got my wife into snowboarding and my 7 year old daughters have been riding for about 2 years. Can't wait for the mountains to be open. Happy to meet you all.


----------



## DBoy

Hey

New to the forum (and boarding) so go easy!

I'm 27, from Dublin Ireland

I've been on two trips now and I'm officially hooked! Heading away for 2 weeks over Christmas and literally can't wait to get back up the mountain! Living on a tiny rock in the middle of the ocean we don't get much access to places to board as our biggest mountain is still technically a hill ha, so progress will be slow enough i'd imagine although i am hoping to do a season in Canada next year!

Hopefully you can all give me some advice in the mean time!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Hi


New to forum, never snowboarded or skied until I was 49, snowboarded for two years, stopped for 10 years. Now retired from teaching and last year was on a snowboard over 100 days.


----------



## chomps1211

SnowDogWax said:


> Hi
> 
> New to forum, never snowboarded or skied until I was 49, snowboarded for two years, stopped for 10 years. Now retired from teaching and last year was on a snowboard over 100 days.



????????? Ok teach,.. forgive me if I'm wrong cuz my math was always a little off, but if I read this right? that puts you right about 61-62 years old? ..._and_ with 100 days last season? If that's right,...

:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

....You ROCK!!!!! (....you also might just be our oldest member!)  :thumbsup:
From one old fart to another, Welcome Gramps!


----------



## SnowDogWax

*Old*

Well…

Old is not a matter of age but in most cases a matter of a persons brain. But thanks for a comment.


----------



## chomps1211

SnowDogWax said:


> Well…
> 
> Old is not a matter of age but in most cases a matter of a persons brain. But thanks for a comment.


Don't misunderstand, that wasn't a jab! At 53, riding for a couple years, seeing someone in their 60's and rockin 100+ days riding? 

Gives me MAD hope! The welcome was a _sincere_ welcome!


----------



## shelbybeck

100 days out isss pretty impressive for that age.....
but your 48 ain't nuthin' to sneeze at either chomps......
that's like what....3 times a week on avg.?....

I know the "teach" is retired.....but chomps, how do you work
and still put in that much time?......fill me in,....I'm new here.....lol


----------



## shelbybeck

btw....welcome snow'D'wax.....AKA "teach"

gotta say 100 days is beastly.....where all did ya go?
how was it?....give us the low down!....sounds like livin' the dream....:wavetowel2:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Seven Spring Pittsburgh PA, 85+ days then finished with 15 days at JayPeak VT, have a Season Pass at both.


----------



## Jackson5150

Hey! New member to this forum. 

I'm 20. I'm from: Victoria, Australia. 
Although we get hardly any snow here, trying to ride what we have is too fun!

Just came out of winter, not happy!
Thinking of going to Japan in feb and maybe NZ in August 2014. 

Cheers!


----------



## Banana12

Hi everyone, new member from Maryland, been lurking on the forum for the last few weeks and decided to join finally.

I'm 23 and have been riding for around 8 years. Normally ride the Poconos, mainly JFBB

Hoping to learn new things and make some new friends on here!


----------



## SoCalSoul

What up everybody. New to the forum, I'm 28, and live in San Diego, CA.

I've got my own gear that I purchased back in 2007 when I went snowboarding for the first time. Since then, I've only managed to snowboard 5 days (Twice in Wolf Creek, CO. which spoiled me since the closest mountain to SD is Big Bear).

After searching the forum, my board and bindings probably won't get me to the snowboarder I aspire to be, so I'm Hoping to learn and gain guidance about the new gear that's out there.

-J-


----------



## shelbybeck

Jackson5150 said:


> Hey! New member to this forum.
> 
> I'm 20. I'm from: Victoria, Australia.
> Although we get hardly any snow here, trying to ride what we have is too fun!
> 
> Just came out of winter, not happy!
> Thinking of going to Japan in feb and maybe NZ in August 2014.
> 
> Cheers!


:welcome:

G'day mate!


----------



## shelbybeck

SoCalSoul said:


> What up everybody. New to the forum, I'm 28, and live in San Diego, CA.
> 
> I've got my own gear that I purchased back in 2007 when I went snowboarding for the first time. Since then, I've only managed to snowboard 5 days (Twice in Wolf Creek, CO. which spoiled me since the closest mountain to SD is Big Bear).
> 
> After searching the forum, my board and bindings probably won't get me to the snowboarder I aspire to be, so I'm Hoping to learn and gain guidance about the new gear that's out there.
> 
> -J-


:welcome:
you'll find lotsa good info on here, and nice peeps too


----------



## shelbybeck

Banana12 said:


> Hi everyone, new member from Maryland, been lurking on the forum for the last few weeks and decided to join finally.
> 
> I'm 23 and have been riding for around 8 years. Normally ride the Poconos, mainly JFBB
> 
> Hoping to learn new things and make some new friends on here!


:welcome:

glad you decided to come in for a swim!!....
eight years undr your belt..i bet you're pretty good!
nice ta meet cha


----------



## Banana12

Thanks for the welcome shelbybeck!

8 years is somewhat misleading, I probably averaged 6 to 8 trips to the mountain per year over that span.

I didn't ride much the first few years, then went a ton for a few years, then have been plagued with injuries cutting my seasons (really) short for the last 3. 

Hoping to get that full season in again finally!


----------



## shelbybeck

Banana12 said:


> Thanks for the welcome shelbybeck!
> 
> 8 years is somewhat misleading, I probably averaged 6 to 8 trips to the mountain per year over that span.
> 
> I didn't ride much the first few years, then went a ton for a few years, then have been plagued with injuries cutting my seasons (really) short for the last 3.
> 
> Hoping to get that full season in again finally!


ah crap.....sorry 'bout the injuries....that sux,....but you should get your buns back up to the mountain!.....just take it chill and ease back into it.....
you'll be layin' down carves in no time! you got the whole season ahead of you,
ENJOY!!


----------



## DirtyD27

SoCalSoul said:


> What up everybody. New to the forum, I'm 28, and live in San Diego, CA.
> 
> I've got my own gear that I purchased back in 2007 when I went snowboarding for the first time. Since then, I've only managed to snowboard 5 days (Twice in Wolf Creek, CO. which spoiled me since the closest mountain to SD is Big Bear).
> 
> After searching the forum, my board and bindings probably won't get me to the snowboarder I aspire to be, so I'm Hoping to learn and gain guidance about the new gear that's out there.
> 
> -J-


A little FYI. No board, binding or the combination of the two, regardless of the tech, will turn you into a superstar boarder. That takes years of practice. I could screw a pair of snow boots to a piece of waxed 1x6 and slide down any mountain and if I did it enough I could make it look good. 

Does current innovative technology make that process easier, obviously it does. But, it still boils down to you putting time on the slopes my man. 

My suggestion, don't worry about the latest and greatest marketed, hoopla, sales, B.S. and ride what feels good to you.


----------



## poutanen

SoCalSoul said:


> After searching the forum, my board and bindings probably won't get me to the snowboarder I aspire to be, so I'm Hoping to learn and gain guidance about the new gear that's out there.


Welcome! And yeah, it's time on the gear, not the gear itself that makes you a good boarder. Also it doesn't really matter how much vert the hill has, just get out and board board board board BOARD!!! :yahoo:

THAT'S what makes you good.


----------



## Deacon

administrateur said:


> hey guys,
> 
> new to this forum. super stoked for winter, so i thought i should make an account. seems great so far. i dont know where to ask this anywhere else, but is there a place where i can post photos of my setup? i'd like you guys to critique my setup. my shift key is broken as well -- sorry.
> 
> thanks.


2013-2014-setup-pics.html


----------



## SoCalSoul

DirtyD27 said:


> A little FYI. No board, binding or the combination of the two, regardless of the tech, will turn you into a superstar boarder. That takes years of practice. I could screw a pair of snow boots to a piece of waxed 1x6 and slide down any mountain and if I did it enough I could make it look good.
> 
> Does current innovative technology make that process easier, obviously it does. But, it still boils down to you putting time on the slopes my man.
> 
> My suggestion, don't worry about the latest and greatest marketed, hoopla, sales, B.S. and ride what feels good to you.


Thanks for the welcomes and responses guys. I'll be using the gear I got until I get my form corrected and more confidence riding.

Quick question...I'm using my lead foot to guide and ruddering the back end of my board. I ride with my shoulders pretty open and although this feels comfortable to me, I've read that this is poor form? :dunno: And it's setting me up to plateau once I start attempting more advanced runs/tricks? :dunno:


----------



## Donutz

SoCalSoul said:


> Quick question...I'm using my lead foot to guide and ruddering the back end of my board. I ride with my shoulders pretty open and although this feels comfortable to me, I've read that this is poor form? :dunno: And it's setting me up to plateau once I start attempting more advanced runs/tricks? :dunno:


Yep, that'd be about right. If it hasn't been mentioned already, take a lesson or two. Private if you can afford it. I've done that at least once every season and it's well worth it.

Snowboarding properly has "big" rules like keeping your shoulders parallel to the board at all times and keeping your weight forward 60/40 at all times. Then it has more subtle rules like when NOT to keep your shoulders parallel and your weight forward . As you progress, you'll start to use the more subtle movements and expand your abilities, but if you haven't got the big ones working right, you're basically arsed.

Of course if you snowboard long enough and you're athletic enough, you can get really good even with bad form -- but it'll take longer and you won't be as good as you could have been.


----------



## shelbybeck

SoCalSoul said:


> Thanks for the welcomes and responses guys. I'll be using the gear I got until I get my form corrected and more confidence riding.
> 
> Quick question...I'm using my lead foot to guide and ruddering the back end of my board. I ride with my shoulders pretty open and although this feels comfortable to me, I've read that this is poor form? :dunno: And it's setting me up to plateau once I start attempting more advanced runs/tricks? :dunno:


yep,.....you wanna break yourself of that habit asap.....
you don't have to ride like a "stick",....not moving your shoulders past your heelside or toeside EVER......but for the most part, you want to shoot for having your shoulders relatively parallel and then moving slightly past the edge when initiating a transition, but not big open, sloppy shoulder swings.
what it does is keeps your body and board relatively "one" instead of your upper and lower body moving independently, throwing off your timing, strength and technique. 
when you go toeside,.....your rear arm will tend to go out past your toe edge,.....alittle of this is ok.........it's more important to keep your lead shoulder within a close range of the nose of your board,......as you gain experience you'll see how it improves your technique. 
there are a lot of threads on proper carving/body positioning .....read until you have to pick your eyes up off the floor!......hahaha


----------



## shelbybeck

SoCalSoul said:


> Thanks for the welcomes and responses guys. I'll be using the gear I got until I get my form corrected and more confidence riding.
> 
> Quick question...I'm using my lead foot to guide and ruddering the back end of my board. I ride with my shoulders pretty open and although this feels comfortable to me, I've read that this is poor form? :dunno: And it's setting me up to plateau once I start attempting more advanced runs/tricks? :dunno:


the reason it feels "comfortable" now is because beginners feel more comfortable facing forward. they're not used to going down a hill sideways....
but you have to stop yourself from opening up so much and you will eventually see why it's so important.


----------



## SoCalSoul

Right on. I'll be sure to break the habit and see if I can get some guidance on the mountain from an instructor. Thanks again guys.


-J-


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

*Hey*

Hows it going, been reading these forums for a while. figured id join.

Ive been snowboarding for maybe 8 years, but living in Aus that was only like 1 week a year at either perisher or over in NZ. I did a month over at squaw valley near lake tahoe. and ive hit a few spots in norway over the last 2 years. pretty much gonna marry my norwegian chick now so i gave up the sun and beaches of Australia for the snow. 

Ive always loved board sports. surf and skate pretty much every day back home, this will be my first full winter snow season ever so just got myself a new setup. looking forward to a big dump here so i can ride. been skating around the local area sussing out some street gaps and a few things in the woods behind me that im really hoping turn out sick. would love to find fellow riders around oslo area that are keen to shred.

Cheers, I hope you all have a rad season. i know i will.


----------



## Cotners

Hey all. New guy here. Been riding on and off the better part of two decades. I'm currently living in Alaska and super stoked to be here but, originally, I hail from Portland, OR. If there's anyone in the Anchorage area, hit me up. I'm always looking for people to go ride with.


----------



## Northriver1

*New to forum*

Hello all, I just decided to join your forum. I started snowboarding in the late 80's and rode alot up till about '98 or '99. Life kids and career moves kinda got in the way and took a break from boarding till december of 2012 when I started back up again. It was like I went through a time warp, the gear is totally different and much more advanced, had to learn alot about new equipt. real fast. Since last yr I've developed a small arsenal of boards, and gotten my 13 yr old daughter and 10 yr old son into boarding. We live in WA and the places we usually ride are Snoqualmie area, White Pass, and Hood Area. 
Thanks for providing a great place to come and learn...


----------



## chocolocolatte

I'm 14, I live in Minnesota, I've been snowboarding for like almost 7 years and it is my favorite thing to do. I don't fully understand what to do on this website so if someone could explain that would be awesome haha


----------



## Deacon

chocolocolatte said:


> I'm 14, I live in Minnesota, I've been snowboarding for like almost 7 years and it is my favorite thing to do. I don't fully understand what to do on this website so if someone could explain that would be awesome haha


Welcome fellow midwesterner. Where do you ride at? Mostly what we do here is share information about gear, conditions and other things. We also talk a fair amount of smack.


----------



## chocolocolatte

I ride usually at Buck Hill and all over MN, and occasionally Trollhaugen and Wild Mountain in WI, it's pretty cool that most places are starting to open up so early!


----------



## poutanen

chocolocolatte said:


> I don't fully understand what to do on this website so if someone could explain that would be awesome haha


:welcome:

Yeah and we pretty much just talk. Ask questions, give feedback. As a young person who learned to board when you were 7 or so, you might be able to give some help to some young noobies better than an old fart like me can.

Also my favourite thing is posting trip reports and board reviews. If you go to a hill and like it, POST IT UP! If you go somewhere and don't also POST IT UP! The feedback can help other people decide where to go...


----------



## epicginner

*Saskatoon SK*

Hey there ! My name is Sandy i am 19 years old and live in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada. I started snowboarding 2 years ago and it instantly turned into one of my favorite things in the world. I am going on 2 big snowboard trips this year to BC. I picked up a new board for this season so i am amped to get out there and shred!


----------



## poutanen

epicginner said:


> Hey there ! My name is Sandy i am 19 years old and live in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada. I started snowboarding 2 years ago and it instantly turned into one of my favorite things in the world. I am going on 2 big snowboard trips this year to BC. I picked up a new board for this season so i am amped to get out there and shred!


Welcome! Now you just gotta get out of the prairies and into the mountains... Trips are fun, but living here is better! :yahoo:


----------



## MenzelMorten

Been here for a short time now but here's a bit about me as well 

My name is Morten I just turned 25 years, and I live in Denmark, which is located in the northern area of Europe. Even though we're placed close to Norway we do not have any sort of mountains which makes it pretty difficult to go snowboard.
I'm a student at an academic program in marketing management and planning on adding a BA degree to it from the summer of 2014. Right now I'm actually applying for the Thompson Rivers University in Kamloops, Canada for the whole BA program, so if you have any sort of advice for me in doing this please let me know :thumbsup:

Btw. where do people from Kamloops go snowboarding? 

Cheers


----------



## Donutz

MenzelMorten said:


> Btw. where do people from Kamloops go snowboarding?


There are several mountains within daytrip distance of Kamloops, but Sunpeaks is the closest.


----------



## MenzelMorten

Donutz said:


> There are several mountains within daytrip distance of Kamloops, but Sunpeaks is the closest.


Yeah I found that Whistler is pretty close actually. Should be a 3 hours drive or so right? Would be so sick if there was a spot in a walk-distance because I don't know yet if I can afford a car.


----------



## pfmcmullin

*I'm 27, work at snowboarding shop in California*

I work at PFpowder.com and i'm the guy for marketing but i love to snowboard so it's like I'm not even working LOL. (don't say that to my boss plz! )

My name is Paul and just like i said i work at a snowboarding company.

We are located in Santa Ana and called P.F. McMullin Co. but our website is called PFpowder.com 

Our company is a mom & pop shop who has been open since 1965. That's 48years almost 49!!! isn't it crazy? 
What i wanted to know... are there snowboarding company who's open longer or about the same time? Mom & pop shop that is. I would like to know and just interested on the topic since i started working here.

Thank you very much for reading i would like to post another one soon or reply!

Happy Thanksgivings!

Sincerely,

PFmcmullin


----------



## EstCoast_NS_LvR

*FingNewGuy*

Hey whats up, My name is Jason. 

I started snowboarding in 1997 I joined the army in 2002 and fell out of the sport for about 8 years. I started back in 2011 and have owned two Never Summers and just ordered my RipSaw today


----------



## SnowDogWax

EstCoast_NS_LvR said:


> Hey whats up, My name is Jason.
> 
> I started snowboarding in 1997 I joined the army in 2002 and fell out of the sport for about 8 years. I started back in 2011 and have owned two Never Summers and just ordered my RipSaw today


Welcome to forum great board, I started boarding 1999-2002, stopped 10 yrs back last year. Thanks for serving, Rip it up with your Rossi. WELCOME!


----------



## Coltyo

Ello! My name's Colton, I'm 19 and only been boarding for a couple years. Even though I'm not the best at it I love it! Just bought my first board, an Arbor coda 2012! I live in Iowa and am hopefully going to get a season pass to sundown so that I can improve!


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid

ALOHA'z! My name is Brandon. I was born and raised on Maui, HI and left when I was 18 to pursue college, life experience on my own & adventure in Washington State...Stayed in WA for about 5 years then moved my way down to California...
Im not to active as far as advice goes on the forum, but I am always reading up on what you more experienced riders have to share :thumbsup: Im an artist/graphic designer.
My paintings support my snowboarding lifestyle & my graphic design work pays the bills...its been working out so far:laugh: I actually am awaiting a board in the mail that a fellow forum member donated to me as a canvas.
This will be my first full season of snowboarding 13/14... I've gone twice randomly in the past but it is now officially part of who I am as a whole. I feel like I was cheated out of it growing up on Maui  and I need to catch up with the rest of you riders...

and of course…
HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## renemas

*Hi*

Hi there, 

to me, it should be snowing every day. And the netherlands should be situated in the alps. Or Canada. But it isn't. So if I can't be snowboarding every day, I can at least talk about it, right?


----------



## Travalanche

I'm 33 years old, been snowboarding obsessively for 20 years now. Grew up in Calgary, Alberta but I live in Golden, BC now. 10 minutes from Kicking Horse so naturally that is my primary stomping ground  Also like to make trips out to Revy as much as I can. All of my pants have holes in them because I walk around with a snowboner all day!(hope i can say boner on here. If not, let me know and I won't say boner anymore).

Party on!


----------



## jet1144

I am from Calgary Alberta and love the snow! I have been snowboarding for over 10 years now and am very interested to see pictures, videos, and new ideas about snowboarding.


----------



## logjam

Hi All, I am from Redmond WA, not too far from Snoqualmie Pass, Stevens Pass, Baker, and/or Crystal Mtn. This is my 2nd season though I only got a half season in last year. Looking forward to being part of the community and hopefully meeting some of you in person on the mountains around the area.


----------



## iacosite

hello! I'm 20 and I'm from italy! I hope to find a great community here with you guys!


----------



## iacosite

and what about the binding width? is 60cm ok? or do I need something wider?


----------



## Deacon

iacosite said:


> and what about the binding width? is 60cm ok? or do I need something wider?


:icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


----------



## poutanen

jet1144 said:


> I am from Calgary Alberta and love the snow! I have been snowboarding for over 10 years now and am very interested to see pictures, videos, and new ideas about snowboarding.


Welcome! There's lots of us here in Calgary and a few of us ride together semi-regularly... Just search around and you'll find our threads! :yahoo:


----------



## PCboarder

Originally from Kansas, Just moved to Park City, Utah for a job. I'm 26 been snowboarding a few times before moving out here now I'm looking forward to boardin as much as I possibly can!


----------



## SnowDogWax

*Welcome*



PCboarder said:


> Originally from Kansas, Just moved to Park City, Utah for a job. I'm 26 been snowboarding a few times before moving out here now I'm looking forward to boardin as much as I possibly can!


Welcome to the forum, Park City will be a great place to board, what board do you use, bindings.


----------



## YoAdrienne!

hiiieeeeeee :yahoo:


----------



## BWasTaken

Hi everyone! I'm Brian, currently residing in Denver. Went snowboarding seriously for the first time two weeks ago and kinda fell in love with it.. Now I have an epic local pass, new pants, a new jacket and a new board on the way. I'm here to soak up as much knowledge and wisdom as I can and hopefully give a bit back to the community as well.


Cheers,

B.


----------



## PCboarder

SnowDogWax said:


> Welcome to the forum, Park City will be a great place to board, what board do you use, bindings.


I ride a flow Verve 154 and got salomon Cypher bindings on it. Its a decent setup for now IMO. I get discounts on Salomon gear where I work so A lot of my stuff may start to be Salomon as well.


----------



## SnowDogWax

*Salomon*



PCboarder said:


> I ride a flow Verve 154 and got salomon Cypher bindings on it. Its a decent setup for now IMO. I get discounts on Salomon gear where I work so A lot of my stuff may start to be Salomon as well.


Been boarding at JayPeak VT all week just got off the slopes… I have a pair of Salomon boots a great boot bad fit. We snowboarders are big on our stuff, some will go to great lengths to defend there stuff! 

Again welcome to the forum,


----------



## Rob23

Hey just joined. Im from Toronto Ontario. Used to board and have all my own gear, but I managed to loose all my gear in a move about 4 years ago. Last few weeks I decided to get back into it, and bought all new equipment. 
I am pumped to get back into it! I plan to go as much as possible this year.


----------



## AZ JB

Hey all,

Just stopping in to introduce myself since that is what this thread seems to be intended for..

My name is Josh and I'm 32... I've been sober for...sorry wrong forum .

I ride a Ride Machete 160 with Burton Custom YO bindings and Ride Anthem boots. 

Riding experience is limited. I can get down the mountain without falling and can land novice jumps with an occasional board grab. Nothing special yet. 

Heading to Whistler though for NYE so hoping to push myself and learn some new beginner tricks (buttering, 180s, maybe 360s). In the meantime I'm just here to read up and try to learn what I can from more experienced riders.


----------



## brolotov

Aloha,

My name is Robert and I'm from Hawaii! I love cold, snow, and outdoorsy stuff, so I'm taking a trip this December to learn how to snowboard. I have 0 experience--we only have one mountain here that gets snow (Mauna Kea), and it's only open to people with a crazy amount of experience.

I'm stoked to learn to ride!


----------



## medley

HOLLA

Im new to the forum and just moved to davos Switzerland to do the ski season, 
Im new to snowboarding so any help would be appreciated:yahoo:


----------



## Moggrim

*New to the forum*

Hey guys my name is John im new to the Forum. I live in Ponderay Idaho about 5 miles from Schweitzer Mountain. I have been Snowboarding for the past 15 years most freedom anyone can enjoy.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid

brolotov said:


> Aloha,
> 
> My name is Robert and I'm from Hawaii! I love cold, snow, and outdoorsy stuff, so I'm taking a trip this December to learn how to snowboard. I have 0 experience--we only have one mountain here that gets snow (Mauna Kea), and it's only open to people with a crazy amount of experience.
> 
> I'm stoked to learn to ride!


Alohaz! Where r u heading out to go boarding? I'm from Maui and have been roaming the states since after high school... I'm in the Southern California area, if ur down here I'd mash up to a mountain with one of the braddahz'


----------



## Maddie

Hi, everyone. My name is Maddie, and I'm 19 and from Midwest. I have been riding for quite a few years now... not the best for how long I've been boarding, but I'm motivated to push myself this year and do some work in the park.

My dad is a huge skier so I've gone on tons of trips - outside of the Midwest hills I've been to Park City, Banff, and Vancouver.

Finals week starts soon, so what better way to kick it off than to get distracted and pumped for snow season? It just snowed here and it's such a tease.


----------



## SnowOwl

Maddie said:


> Hi, everyone. My name is Maddie, and I'm 19 and from Midwest. I have been riding for quite a few years now... not the best for how long I've been boarding, but I'm motivated to push myself this year and do some work in the park.
> 
> My dad is a huge skier so I've gone on tons of trips - outside of the Midwest hills I've been to Park City, Banff, and Vancouver.
> 
> Finals week starts soon, so what better way to kick it off than to get distracted and pumped for snow season? It just snowed here and it's such a tease.


I feel ya on the finals. Finals week for me too, and I'm in class ATM lol. Welcome to the forum


----------



## steveycheesey

My name is Steven, I grew up in Phoenix, Arizona where there is no snow and live in Florida where snow is unheard of haha. I'm 20 years old and am about to leave to the navy hoping to get stationed someplace where I can start snowboarding since I've been skating for a while and want to move over when I get the chance!


----------



## Maddie

SnowOwl said:


> I feel ya on the finals. Finals week for me too, and I'm in class ATM lol. Welcome to the forum


Thanks! I'm sitting in class now too. Chemistry.  But it's cold enough that I can wear some of my gear. Heh.


----------



## Djolencee

*Yoyoyo, Serbia here*

Heya guys, I'm a 26 yo freestyle giant (2m, 115kg),

And when I think of good times, I think of deep pow. 

-next step is tamedog! At least it will be, when i get down to 100kg


----------



## Hughit

Hey all! new here from Toronto, Canada... born and raised, grew up on small hills and now do an annual trip out west to get some real riding in. I've been snowboarding for about 13 seasons now. Have been a free-rider the entire time, I love to carve and rip as fast as possible. I have some knowledge of gear and how to snowboard (used to be an instructor). I'm mostly here to discuss new products and find out where I should take my gear next. Currently riding:

159 Atomic Alabi - 2005/6/7 (cant remember)
Burton C60 bindings - 2006
Burton Driver X boots - 2007

As you can see I'm outdated in terms of new tech and such so looking for all ideas and suggestions. I can also answer many questions you may have regarding west coast riding, ontario riding, developing your abilities in freeriding (don't know much about free style, though I think I will slowly transition into some back country kickers and drops), um and I guess i know somethings about gear but mostly outdated.

Well that's me, looking forward to meeting everyone

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Sim

Hey all,
I'm Mat, I'm 28 and from Missoula, MT. Pretty much raised up here my whole life so there's been plenty of options of places to board. I'm pretty new to the scene, finally have a decent paying job that can afford me time to shop for gear. Just lookin to get some advice on gear and such. After a two week cold snap here we got about 8in of fresh snow, lookin mighty fine up on the mountains!
Thanks!


----------



## poutanen

Hughit said:


> I'm mostly here to discuss new products and find out where I should take my gear next. Currently riding:
> 
> 159 Atomic Alabi - 2005/6/7 (cant remember)
> Burton C60 bindings - 2006
> Burton Driver X boots - 2007


:welcome:

You've got sort of a funny setup there. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the Alibi a rocker based board? Nothing wrong with it, but if so, you've got a play/park/all-mountain board mixed with some of the stiffest freeride/carving bindings boots you can get!

If you're into hard charging, I think you'd want to get some camber under your feet to go along with those boots and bindings.

You looking to upgrade all your gear, or just the board? I used to be a C60 fan, but lately I've got to Diodes on everything. Pretty much as stiff as the C60, but much more comfortable over a long day. I still use Driver C boots with my setups... There are some good options out there for more freeride oriented boards. Something that will charge the Ontario hardpack, but be ready for some off-piste on your trips west.


----------



## Hughit

poutanen said:


> :welcome:
> 
> You've got sort of a funny setup there. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the Alibi a rocker based board? Nothing wrong with it, but if so, you've got a play/park/all-mountain board mixed with some of the stiffest freeride/carving bindings boots you can get!
> 
> If you're into hard charging, I think you'd want to get some camber under your feet to go along with those boots and bindings.
> 
> You looking to upgrade all your gear, or just the board? I used to be a C60 fan, but lately I've got to Diodes on everything. Pretty much as stiff as the C60, but much more comfortable over a long day. I still use Driver C boots with my setups... There are some good options out there for more freeride oriented boards. Something that will charge the Ontario hardpack, but be ready for some off-piste on your trips west.


Hey thx for the reply. The alibi I have is pure camber so its a freeride set up mostly (I occasionally hit park for fun but nothing serious). 

What I'm thinking of upgrading are the board and bindings. So far I've wanted to get either the Diodes or flow NX2-GT (read some bad reviews though, but heard good things at the store) and for boards Ive been looking at the Lib Tech TRS HP and custom X (though, I think I want to try something other than camber). I'm very picky about bindings after riding the c60's; I broke the high back on them once and was told that I couldn't get a replacement so I went out and bought Burton Triads (like 2010/11) and they were said to be stiff bindings and I thought they were a joke.... Then I found a replacement high back.... haven't touched my triads since. The reason I want to upgrade my board and bindings now is for more versatility in terrain; I'm planning on spending more time out west and less in Ontario but I want the stiffness in the bindings and a board that performs better in powder then a camber but can still have a similar feel when on hard pack; TRS HP is all I could come up with...any suggestions in terms of boards? I think after writing this I'm more and more convinced I want the diodes. Also if you think my boots would need a change let me know. Last thing, my current set up is riding like its brand new in terms of pop and stiffness in the board and bindings so technically if I want i can always ride that for those nice carving days in Ontario and just have the other board for fun/powder/relaxing and occasionally carving.


----------



## poutanen

Hughit said:


> I think after writing this I'm more and more convinced I want the diodes. Also if you think my boots would need a change let me know. Last thing, my current set up is riding like its brand new in terms of pop and stiffness in the board and bindings so technically if I want i can always ride that for those nice carving days in Ontario and just have the other board for fun/powder/relaxing and occasionally carving.


Demo if you can, I know Burton does demo days at Blue, or if you timed your western Canada trip right they're out here a lot too. Try the diodes, I think you'll find they're plenty responsive, but MUCH more comfortable than the C60s.

I used to ride a Burton T6 and then a T7 at blue mountain all the time. It was heavily cambered and very stiff. Great for groomer bombing! Now out here, I prefer an RCR profile, or simply camber with a lifted nose (ala Burton Landlord) for all terrains. I still like a mainly cambered deck, with a little nose rocker to make it easier on the back leg.

As far as your boots go, how many days do you have on them? I'm riding on 2009 Driver Xs with about 100 days on them now. So far so good. They still are VERY stiff so I'll wear them until they get softer than the second stiffest Burton boots.


----------



## orange_shred

Hey all, 
I'm 23 and been snowboarding for a few years. I ride in the Northwest anywhere I can but I'll mostly be at Snoqualmie this year. I love to freeride and I'm trying to get more into park. My setup right now:

K2 Darkstar
Ride EX
32 Lashed

Anybody looking for someone to ride with at Snoqualmie this year hit me up!




Maddie said:


> Finals week starts soon, so what better way to kick it off than to get distracted and pumped for snow season? It just snowed here and it's such a tease.


I'm feelin the exact same way :blowup:


----------



## Max74

Hello everyone, My name is Max and I'm from Uppsala... I love snow...I'm quite old but I love snowboard!!:yahoo:
hey all!!:laugh:


----------



## arbenn

I`m Arben from Kosovo. 21 years old. We have lots of snow here but poor with winter sport equipment so i had to buy my first set online. All im worried about are the boots...im size 45 and bought a size bigger 46, i`ve heard its better to get a size bigger...just hope they`ll fit and i`ll be able to enjoy my ride at its fullest


----------



## SnowDogWax

*Boot Fit*



arbenn said:


> I`m Arben from Kosovo. 21 years old. We have lots of snow here but poor with winter sport equipment so i had to buy my first set online. All im worried about are the boots...im size 45 and bought a size bigger 46, i`ve heard its better to get a size bigger...just hope they`ll fit and i`ll be able to enjoy my ride at its fullest


I thought the same, I wear a size 12US after a 13 US boot and a 12 US boot never fitting. 

This year I followed SnowboardAddiction.com advice and got a boot as tight as possible without hurting. Now wearing a 11 1/2 US boot. Wow after 6 days of snowboarding boots fit like a glove no heel movement.

Now mind you tight means not hurting, and every boot is different so go and try on your boots for the proper fit. Movement of your foot in your boots is a big no no.


----------



## poutanen

arbenn said:


> All im worried about are the boots...im size 45 and bought a size bigger 46, i`ve heard its better to get a size bigger...


Yeah you heard wrong. It's best to get snowboard boots that fit like hockey skates. They should be very snug without hurting badly. Once they break in they'll fit like a glove and feel amazing. If you can stop shipment or send them back, I think you'll be happier.

Is there nowhere to try boots on in Kosovo? You're much better going to a shop and trying on as many boots as you can, don't buy a certain model because of features, buy because it fits.


----------



## eliterider84

*New to Site but not new to riding*

Hey guys,

Jus introducing myself.

Living in Vancouver and have season pass to Cypress this year.

4th year boarding, finally learning how to do mini tricks and grinds.

Anyone else here like going to Cypress Mountain?


----------



## coffeemiller

Hey all, glad to find this. Only been boarding since last year, pretty exited for the upcoming season having all 4 of my kids into it as well.


----------



## arbenn

poutanen said:


> Yeah you heard wrong. It's best to get snowboard boots that fit like hockey skates. They should be very snug without hurting badly. Once they break in they'll fit like a glove and feel amazing. If you can stop shipment or send them back, I think you'll be happier.
> 
> Is there nowhere to try boots on in Kosovo? You're much better going to a shop and trying on as many boots as you can, don't buy a certain model because of features, buy because it fits.


yeah i managed to change it back to 45...now i can only hope that its gonna fit...and yeah we have shops here but they dont keep sizes from 45 and up


----------



## SuperNewb

I'm 28, live in Cleveland, OH, and this is my second season.

Haven't left the OH/NY area, but have a trip planned to Snowbird/Alta in February...can't wait.

I love the park, even though I'm not great at it. Working on grabs off of big jumps and trying to ride switch.

My current setup:
Rome 2013 Agent Rocker 155
Union Force Bindings
Thirty-Two STW Boa Size 10


----------



## Rasse

Okay hi everyone. Figured out I should introduce myself since I'm new here.

So, I'm a 20 year-old snowboard enthusiast from Finland. Been riding for 8 or 9 years so not a complete newbie anymore.
Riding a Nitro Haze at the moment which is perfect for my style. In the last years I've developed a skateboarding-like style including a lot of jibbing and all kinds of weird stuff.


----------



## poutanen

Rasse said:


> So, I'm a 20 year-old snowboard enthusiast from Finland. Been riding for 8 or 9 years so not a complete newbie anymore.


:welcome:

I've got Finnish roots myself, the fiancee and I are on the Calgary Finlandia Club board of directors! :yahoo: lol


----------



## codzilla

Hey all. New here as well. Been boarding on and off for 12 years. I learned in the Tahoe area but most recently moved to Washington where I've picked it up more seriously than the 2-3 trips per season that I used to do. 

I'm 5'11, 175 lbs and ride a 156 Slash Paxson and a 161 Slash straight. Just finished with school where I milked the financial aid from being a veteran to re-equip myself and ditch my 03 Burton Bullet, so I'm stoked to get out this season. Just need more snow up here!


----------



## TRIFE

*whats good*

what up homies.
livin in tahoe
lapin northstar pinball daily boreal nights are sick
kickin it
ridin a 151 horrorscope w/ contacts.
been lurkin this site lately, so i made an account.
sup northshore


----------



## Banni

Hi,
I'm 18 from UK been riding for like 4 years, more of a freestyler. Joined the forum today looking for new board advice, pretty sweet thing going on!:yahoo::laugh:


----------



## allaboutjo

*New Member - Advice for Selling*

Hello all, New member located in maryland. Will be posting some boards soon, but in the process now of getting them cleaned up. Never been snowboarding, i am a BIG guy and we have a tendency to not take falls all too well. I will be posting to the site asking for advice on some things. Depending on the rules, i may have some never summer boards coming your way for sale.


----------



## Freerider2662

I'm new to the forum but not so much to knuckle dragging which I have been doing for about 12 years. trust me equipment is way nicer now. I'm from MN, the land of short hills and slow lifts. love riding in CO or CA when I get the chance. I'll be asking more advice here than I give.


----------



## Donutz

allaboutjo said:


> Hello all, New member located in maryland. Will be posting some boards soon, but in the process now of getting them cleaned up. Never been snowboarding, i am a BIG guy and we have a tendency to not take falls all too well. I will be posting to the site asking for advice on some things. Depending on the rules, i may have some never summer boards coming your way for sale.


Buy and Sell section guidelines


----------



## Dutchy

Dutchy here. 37 years old. Surf and wake lover. Since 5 years snowboarding as well. My parents moved to Villars in Switzerland so i hope to hit the slopes a bit more. Looking into buying a board which fits me. Read around a bit on this forum and saw a lot of good info.

Take care!


----------



## jnagy8

Whats up all. I'm new here. 24, Michigan living, its way to flat here. Been snowboarding for about 3 years.


----------



## Deacon

Freerider2662 said:


> I'm new to the forum but not so much to knuckle dragging which I have been doing for about 12 years. trust me equipment is way nicer now. I'm from MN, the land of short hills and slow lifts. love riding in CO or CA when I get the chance. I'll be asking more advice here than I give.


Where in mn do you ride?


----------



## 107/234 Driver

What's Happening!

I've lived in Bend, OR most of my life. Started riding at Bachelor in '91 with a Kemper Rampage and a pair of Kamik snow boots that were 2 sizes to big.  Man, I'm very thankful for the advancement of snowboarding technology.

Worked a couple of seasons at the Bachelor rental shop and got to learn way too much about the anatomy of human feet while sizing people for boots.


----------



## newbie96

*Hey Hey*

Hey I am 32 years old, a wife and a mom who works and goes to college. I am going to be learning to snowboard this season with my almost 13 year old son. My husband and daughter ski. I hope to learn to kiteboard next summer, and thought getting used to a snowboard might help me get the feel of riding a board for kite boarding even though I realize they are very different. We live in Michigan, and get lots of snow in the winter, and have beautiful lakes for playing in the summer.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## sk8termatt

I'm a 16 year old snowboarder from Toronto, Ontario, been snowboarding since I was 8. I would say I'm intermediate-expert on the slopes, but intermediate on terrain park. I'm trying to learn double backs, rodeos, and corks this season, I am very picky when it comes to my sizing. I board at Blue mountain, Dagmar, and Mount St. Louis. Hope to have an awesome season!


----------



## No Poles

Hi, I'm a 16 year old boarder from the middle of nowhere in Western Mass. I've been snowboarding for 7 or 8 years and mostly ride glades and side trails. This season my friends who are pretty good in the park are going to start teaching me the ways of the terrain parks.


----------



## canmanski

Hi,

I'm a 38 year old, currently living in Poland. I've been a hardbooter for most of my snowboarding career, but recently began to enjoy soft boot carving. Mostly because with all the family junk we take on any ski/snb trip, I can only pack one or two snowboards. So soft boots are the more versatile choice.

I've joined snowboardingforum cause I've noticed that my stuff (like vids on youtube) were linked a few times from this forum. Nothing about me, without me 

Cheers
Bart


----------



## poutanen

canmanski said:


> I've joined snowboardingforum cause I've noticed that my stuff (like vids on youtube) were linked a few times from this forum. Nothing about me, without me


Which vids? Was one of them a Volkl Coal XT test day?!?


----------



## andrewdod

Never saw this thread before believe it or not... So here we go.... My name's Andrew been on here for a few months throwing my .02 in every once in a while, more so than later since i'm frikkin stoked right now. Just got a 2014 162 W Gnu Carbon Credit with Union Forces. My old stick is a 2009 Alibi Sicter 166W with the crappiest bindings on the market (burton freestyles didnt know any better.) haven't got a chance to ride the new setup but im pumped about it. I go to college in NH, and get a lot of riding time in. Can't wait til i get back from break to continue the fun!


----------



## canmanski

poutanen said:


> Which vids? Was one of them a Volkl Coal XT test day?!?


Yes, I'm the person riding Volkl Coal here: Voelkl Coal XT 168 - carving in soft boots - YouTube , if that is what you meant...

Recently I began a 'chairlift review' series of equipment, mainly snowboards. Since I became totally pissed off with a lot of reviews out there that do not have any riding in it... just some dude in a shop telling marketing stuff at me. Like NS Raptor here: Chairlift Review - Never Summer Raptor 164 2013/4 Snowboard by MeGustaSport.com - YouTube
Comments welcome (might try a new topic for that).

There will be more stuff coming in weeks - new Volkl Coals, Arbors and more.

Cheers
Bart


----------



## poutanen

canmanski said:


> Yes, I'm the person riding Volkl Coal here: Voelkl Coal XT 168 - carving in soft boots - YouTube , if that is what you meant...


Sweet! Yeah I'm the one that's posted that video a few times here. Used it as a reference for what soft boot carving should look like.

I was debating between the Coal, the Kessler Ride, an Oxess Freeride, and a Virus Avalanche FLP AFT. I ended up with the Virus and love it! Although I've since seen the Volkl Coal Race (BX) in a board shop here in Calgary, and would love to give it a try...

Cheers


----------



## wwwebster

Hi, my name is John.

I'm 29 and I am the Snowboard and Snowmobile Manager at TWEAKED SPORTS. If you need any specific stats, particular product, or if you want to see some new products coming out, then please send me a forum message and let me know.


----------



## namuhwen9

21. ohio. wanna move west. snowboard. kinda noob but a natural. names cory. Yo


----------



## BurtonX45

Hello guys Im Chris from New York. 30 yrs old been riding since I was 15.


----------



## K_Baker

Hey all,
I'm Kevin and I'm lucky enough to live in Steamboat. We have been getting dumped on already this year so great boarding!

K Baker, 
Sign up for snowboarding newsletter: info.snowboardingsecretsrevealed.com. 
Great blog with tons of snowboarding videos: www.snowboardingsecretsrevealed.com


----------



## rj_

Hello! I'm from Miami moved to the DC area. Going on my first snowboarding trip in a few weeks. I'm trying to learn more about the gear and really get educated on the sport.


----------



## SnowDogWax

*Snowboard Trip..*



rj_ said:


> Hello! I'm from Miami moved to the DC area. Going on my first snowboarding trip in a few weeks. I'm trying to learn more about the gear and really get educated on the sport.


Welcome to the forum, hope you have great conditions on your trip.


----------



## Assassin

*First timer*

Heyaz everyone! Im from northern Alberta and 36. Finished getting all setup this christmas, and ready (I hope) to take in this sport. Figured I better learn fast due to the fact that my son is 7 and loves it, and my wife has taken it up as well and for her first time has done awesome:thumbsup:.


----------



## coffeemiller

Assassin said:


> Heyaz everyone! Im from northern Alberta and 36. Finished getting all setup this christmas, and ready (I hope) to take in this sport. Figured I better learn fast due to the fact that my son is 7 and loves it, and my wife has taken it up as well and for her first time has done awesome:thumbsup:.


Good stuff Assassin, I'm 36 as well and just started last year, most fun I've had in a winter in a long time.


----------



## neni

newbie96 said:


> Hey I am 32 years old, a wife and a mom who works and goes to college. I am going to be learning to snowboard this season with my almost 13 year old son. My husband and daughter ski. I hope to learn to kiteboard next summer, and thought getting used to a snowboard might help me get the feel of riding a board for kite boarding even though I realize they are very different. We live in Michigan, and get lots of snow in the winter, and have beautiful lakes for playing in the summer.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Kitsurfing is big fun! Picked it up last spring and loved it. Know to handle a snowboard surely helps, but it's rather comparable to spring slush surfing or wakeboarding. However, it's the kite that will absorb all your attention in the beginning. Great feeling as soon as it clicks and you can steer it and use its power  you'll have a blast :thumbsup:


----------



## newbie96

Thanks! I am definitely looking forward to learning to kiteboard. I have a practice kite that I used last summer. It is quite large, the only difference between it and a kite you would use on the water, is the inflatable edge. I was starting to get pretty desent with it, but I hope to take lessons this summer. A few "kids" I went to school with own a kiteboarding company here in Michigan, and I've chatted with them about taking some lessons. I would love to go on one of their trips they have each year. Who knows, maybe if I get good enough at both, I can use the kite in the winter to pull me on the snowboard, I've seen some stuff about people snowkiting. Looks fun. As of right now, I would just get my ass handed to me.


----------



## AllAroundGriff

*East Coast*

Hey,

Young blood here, glad to join the forums and get some insight on snowboarding. I definitely don't get out to the mountain enough, but I love the sport.


----------



## V2Vz

Hello everyone,

My name is Wes, I am 19 years old and I am from Florida. I have just gone snowboarding for the first time at Taos Ski Valley in New Mexico for the past two weeks and I am hooked!

As I previously said, this was my first time ever snowboarding so the first 3 or 4 days I was cruising around the green and blue trails getting the hang of it because I did not want to take lessons. By the 8th day I was making my way down the black diamond trails, and on days 10, 11 and 12 I was ripping down the double black diamond trails from the top of the mountain. I have always loved the mountains so when I began snowboarding I fell in love instantly because I get to be in an environment I love, and I get the adrenaline I crave.

I have done board sports all my life, starting with skateboarding at 8 years old, surfing at 13 years old and wake-boarding at 16 years old. Naturally I picked up snowboarding pretty quickly; and I discovered that I enjoy snowboarding more than all of the board sports I have ever done.

I hope to meet some interesting people and discover more about snowboarding during my time here.

*TL;DR* Wes, 19, Florida. First time snowboarding was the last two weeks and I am hooked. I have done other board sports but nothing compares to snowboarding. I hope to meet some interesting people during my time here.


----------



## Cpapp

Hi, I am almost 15 years old and live in Indiana. We get a decent amount of snow, but it's pretty flat. I just started snowboarding (rentals) about a year ago. Haven't gone out to many places, maybe a total of 5 times. I hope to get my first real board and gear soon, though!


----------



## robins1990

Hey everyone, Im 23 from sunny QLD Australia. No snow around around here but try to get a trip in at least once a year to somewhere. Heading to Hakuba in 20 days to get some powder, keen is an understatement. Looking to get some tips on tricks so can start progressing and hitting the parks like a boss.


----------



## Ittayem66

Hello everyone. I'm new to the fourm. I've been riding for a good 5 years now. I mainly just cruise the blacks and blues. I'm not a park guy yet hopefully one of these days. I'm from Dearborn MI which is just out of Detroit. I'm hoping to learn a lot of new riding techniques and meet some new people. :thumbsup:


----------



## marauder

Hey, guys, I'm 34 , snowboard instructor from Sofia, Bulgaria, hope to move to Vancouver this year. Great forum, interesting topics, I'm glad to be here! 
May the Pow be with you all !


----------



## Gudgee

robins1990 said:


> Hey everyone, Im 23 from sunny QLD Australia. No snow around around here but try to get a trip in at least once a year to somewhere. Heading to Hakuba in 20 days to get some powder, keen is an understatement. Looking to get some tips on tricks so can start progressing and hitting the parks like a boss.


Another Aussie here, but from Melbourne. Still too hot here to snowboard, so I'm coming to Big White and Mt Baker in Feb to board. Only boarded twice in my life, just 6 months ago, got hooked, so hopefully I can learn and improve while on my travels!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Gudgee said:


> Another Aussie here, but from Melbourne. Still too hot here to snowboard, so I'm coming to Big White and Mt Baker in Feb to board. Only boarded twice in my life, just 6 months ago, got hooked, so hopefully I can learn and improve while on my travels!


Props to you...but only boarding twice? :dizzy:....Baker is going to kick your ass. Do it, but kind of a waste cause Baker does demand some skills.


----------



## Gudgee

wrathfuldeity said:


> Props to you...but only boarding twice? :dizzy:....Baker is going to kick your ass. Do it, but kind of a waste cause Baker does demand some skills.


haha, yeh well, you gotta learn somehow! I'm spending a week at Big White first, so hopefully I can just get more solid, and I hope to start learning switch by the end of that. Then I can come and chill at big white, there looks like enough blue and green that if I don't progess I'll still have plenty of options.


----------



## specter73

Hey everyone, I'm 21 and I'm from NB, Canada. Got into snowboarding last year because of my girlfriend who had been into it for a few years and some new friends who had started the year before. Went to a small hill in town once with my friend's and I had my own gear by the end of the week XD Everyone says I caught on super quick!


----------



## SnowDogWax

*Welcome*



specter73 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm 21 and I'm from NB, Canada. Got into snowboarding last year because of my girlfriend who had been into it for a few years and some new friends who had started the year before. Went to a small hill in town once with my friend's and I had my own gear by the end of the week XD Everyone says I caught on super quick!


Good to have your own gear, welcome to the forum! What board , bindings and boots do you ride.


----------



## mstaicu

Hello, my name is Mircea and I am from Romania


----------



## Pedro Cruz

Hi, my name is Pedro Cruz and i am from Porto, Portugal. I did snowboard 4 times and know i really need my own gear. I am looking for a all Mountain/free board and i check this ones: 

Burton Clash and K2 Raygun

What you guys would choose?:icon_scratch:

and the size of it, will be 158 ?! 1,78m with 75 kgs.

Hope you guys can help me 

Cumps


----------



## specter73

SnowDogWax said:


> Good to have your own gear, welcome to the forum! What board , bindings and boots do you ride.


Burton floater 155, burton freestyle bindings and burton moto boots. got it all pretty well half price on sale/clearance and it did me well last season. now if we could just get some more snow up here this year..


----------



## kalev

Oh hi

My name is Jon. I'm relatively old and have been snowboarding for too many years to count

Recently made the big move from Ontario to Kelowna BC. I've got a pass at Big White and also plan on visiting as many resorts in the area as possible over the next few years

I also work out of my home office, so I have a strong need for daytime distractions on the computer


----------



## SnowDogWax

*Snow*



specter73 said:


> Burton floater 155, burton freestyle bindings and burton moto boots. got it all pretty well half price on sale/clearance and it did me well last season. now if we could just get some more snow up here this year..


Sounds like you and Burton are set, snow is important! Again welcome and keep on shredding!


----------



## Naturesabre

Hey everbody,

My name is Austin; I'm from Southern California but live in Colorado Springs now for school. 

Learned to ride 2 seasons past after a lifetime of being a skier despite history in both skating and surfing. Went boarding once(in Brianhead actually-that place is awesome so I almost regret spending one of my days there learning to board, *almost*), started looking for an old board I could use as soon as I got home. I ended up with an old Burton Custom(158, year 2005) for a hundred bucks, got some boots, and have been loving it ever since. 

Hope to learn quite a bit by reading all this neat stuff.
-Austin


----------



## loicvt

hi everybody

My name is loic and i'm 20 years old. I live in belgium where there is no snow so i had to go to the alps every year for a week ( like the majority of belgium ). I have skied for several years and was always fascinated by the snowboarding world. I have now 4 weeks of snowboarding experience and I am really excited
at how fast you can progress. 
I was always more intrigued by freestyle and park but now i would like to get in the powder snow, create my own kicker and just have some fun in the snow. 
At the moment i am looking to get my own gear. I thought i would begin with the boots and then next year i'll get board and bindings. I hope i'll find the information i need to buy the right gear. 

hope to learn a lot here
loic


----------



## Maikevr

Hello everybody,

My name is Maike and I'm 15 years old. I've just one week of snowboarding experience but I'm already addicted. I've subscribed to this forum to learn a lot about snowboarding  

However, I'll start with a question already: who is snowolf? I see a lot of people replying to him but I can't see his posts. Also I can't find the videos everybody talks about. Can anyone link me to his videos?

Thanks a lot,
Maike


----------



## JonasVanduffel

Hi, I am Jonas from Belgium and I'm 18 years old.
I've been snowboarding 3 times, and I love to capture my boarding moments with the GoPro.

Last year, I bought a GoPro hero 3 black. I hope I can create beautiful movies with it :laugh:

I also study Multimedia so I learn about editing and filming...


----------



## BrunoBiazetto

Hello everyone.
My name is Bruno, I'm from Brazil, a little bit far away from all of you I guess (and a little bit far away from snow as well, since we don't actually have snow here at all).

On 2007 I went on a Work and Travel exchange program and I stayed for 3 months at Telluride, Colorado working for the ski resort (and snowboarding the hell out ther too). On 2011 I went snowboarding again, but this time at Bariloche, Argentina, but only for a week =/

Well, I still have my setup since 2007 and it is pretty much mixed up.
Salomon board (I don't know the right name models)
Ride bindings
Salomon boots.

I'm thinking of changing my board this year. I'm thinking on swiching it for a K2 Parkstar from last season that I've heard quite good things about it... what do you guys think?
I'm looking for an All Mountain board, but I like to ride parks too (I'm actually learning, but I love the jumps and easy boxes hahahaha)

I'm going to Whistler now at Februrary.... and I think that's about it.
Thanks you all


----------



## specter73

SnowDogWax said:


> Sounds like you and Burton are set, snow is important! Again welcome and keep on shredding!


lol didnt plan on everything burton, just the way it worked out, i got good deals 

and ya snow is important. it just rained all weekend and we pretty well lost most of it :'(


----------



## Tatanka Head

*New here...*

So yeah, I joined mainly because I'm always reading reviews and upon a few google searches I've ended up here. So you are welcome in advance for my cooperation. I'll sum it all up by saying my first board was a Checkered Pig and a pair of Sorels. I ditched that board and ride something newer. I'm originally from the states, but now I call Switzerland home.


----------



## hereforbeer

New to the forum, been lurking on board info for a while.

Advanced all mountain with some freestyle riding thrown into the mix. When health insurance in California gets settled I'll probably start hitting the park again.

Just pulled the trigger on a 2014 155 T. Rice Pro HP after my last season's 161 de-laminated. Hopefully it's enough board for my 5'11 170lb self with 10.5 boots. Board I really wanted was a nanaMagic 157, but those are hard to come by. Also, with this west coast drought I'm not too worried about the powder this year. I'll probably be singing a different tune on my trip to JacHole though.

Maybe I'll see you at the mountain collective resorts this year, or my home mtn. of Mammoth.


----------



## Meercat

I am 21 years old, From Sydney Australia

Been boarding on and off for about 6 years.
Going to Japan for the 2nd time in a couple of weeks then
doing my instructor course at perisher in june. going to work the 14/15 season in japan or canada..


----------



## jjsightman

I'm 18 years old and live in Minnesota, where the hills are small and parks are big.


----------



## vajohn

Whats up people, I am from the DC area and started riding around 90' or 91' on a Morrow multipro. I currently ride a Custom X with triad est and a K2 Parkstar with cartels. I'm thinking about a Never Summer or Gnu as my next board. Coming back from a knee injury and still haven't been back in a park yet since my knee is still not that great...thankfully it is my front knee and I can freeride without too much trouble. Might get back to hitting some kickers later this season if it holds up. Planning on making a trip out west again this year. Also hitting the local mid atlantic resorts and maybe a trip up to New England, probably NH and maybe VT.


----------



## Redline

I'm new here. It looks like this is the right place for this. I grew up in Ohio ripping the 230' vertical of a converted landfill, now I live in central New York and have much bigger "hills" to ride and more snow. That's about it. Enjoy.


----------



## Lurchy

*New Boarder from Texas*

I'm headed up to Steamboat here at the first part of February, I've only been sking once about 16 yrs ago, so this will be my first time out boarding. Looking forward to getting down some blue black before i leave, and hope to find a shack or two to visit!


----------



## grovesd1991

-Im from Florida, and usually go snowboarding once a year. 
-I have been boarding for 5 years. 
-22 years old, and love the outdoors. 
-I am looking to purchase a 70%mountain/30%park board. 
- All opinions are appreciated on bindings and boards, because I will be buying one next month. 
- Hoping to gradually become better through tips and experience.


----------



## Evilball

Hello, I'm new to the forums. I've been snowboarding about 1-2 times a year for the past 4 years. This year I plan on buying my own board and make more of an effort to get out with buddies and hit the slopes.

I'm From Michigan, 26, married with 2 kids. Can't wait to learn from you all and get to know you better.


----------



## Sause

*New to the forum from NJ*

Hi, I'm new here but been boarding for 8 years or so. I live in NJ and will do a morning session at Blue MT or a full day just about anywhere else. I like Belleayre mountain in NY also because hardly anyone goes there and they have some tough\fast terrain. Next thursday I will be on a plane heading to Vail. I've been to Heavenly and Kirkwood in Tahoe and loved both places, The Milkway bowl in Heavenly is one of my favorite places on earth but there wasnt much else in Tahoe that made me wanna stay. I'm told I will never want to leave CO after this trip.

My everyday stick is a Burton T6 156. I purchased it in the summer months for $225 with triad bindings on fleabay. I gave the bindings to a friend because they were too big and threw on a set of craigslist cartels. I don't do much in the park other then jump and grab stuff, my boards too stiff to have much fun in there anyways. I do go as fast as I can at all times. I love the speed that my board gives me, nothing is better then carving out a lazy wide line early in the morning. For my trip I just purchased a new board, well its a leftover from 2004!!! So yeah an 04 Burton fish 160. Alittle big for me (175-180lbs) but I'll muscle it around just fine!

Other then boarding I rock climb, play in three indoor soccer leagues, shoot guns and MT bike. I also work in IT to pay for all my hobbies.


----------



## Sause

oh yeah I got a GoPro for xmas and already built a 3rd person mount for biking and boarding and got the SRP lens kit so you can actually see whats going on in the picture.. Can't wait to make some videos for you guys.


----------



## redfox

Hi everyone,

I decided it was time to post an intro since I've been posting around here recently. Been reading the forum off and on for about a year now.

Snowboarding is deffinitely my theropy, I go up there to forget about everything and have a good time. I'm so addicted it's not even funny, been self taught so far. Let's just say not learning how to stop first didn't come with out a price...

Anyway people seem to like some stats so here goes:

Live and From: Portland, Oregon
Stomping Grounds: Ski Bowl, Meadows
Age: 28 (4th year riding)
I rock a Snaggletooth Operation Jacket most of the time, thinking about getting some matching pants this year.

Just got a new setup for this year so stoked! :yahoo:
Board: 2013 GNU Carbon Credit replacing a Burton Clash
Bindings: Burton Cartel replacing Burton Freestyles
Boots: K2 Raiders


----------



## caribchakita

*newbie*

My name is Annie and I reside on Cape Cod and Bonaire (where I windsurf and SUP). I met someone who has turned me on to snowboarding. I have snowboarded at Cranmore and Bretton Woods and look forward to more experiences in NE and beyond. Am fairly close to Wachusett, where I used to ski, years back so will head up there for day trips. 

First Snowboard Experience With Lesson: Cranmore Jan. 18
Second: Bretton Woods Jan. 19

I do not own any gear yet so look for advice. After day two, I get the concept of toe turns and toe stops and need a bit more practice on heel turns and heel stops. I feel I hestitated on both due to severe butt pain and bruising. 

I hope to be on black diamond trails by 2015!!


----------



## Jessev2x

Hey guys my name is Jesse, I am 21 years old, I live in Southern California and I just started to Snowboard about a month ago. I have always wanted to snowboard since I was younger; however, my parents would not let me in fear that I would get seriously injured. My first time was really fun and exhausting. My body was on a different level of sore that I had never felt before. I can't wait to go back and practice some more. I hope to learn some useful knowledge on this forum


----------



## redfox

Jessev2x said:


> Hey guys my name is Jesse, I am 21 years old, I live in Southern California and I just started to Snowboard about a month ago. I have always wanted to snowboard since I was younger; however, my parents would not let me in fear that I would get seriously injured. My first time was really fun and exhausting. My body was on a different level of sore that I had never felt before. I can't wait to go back and practice some more. I hope to learn some useful knowledge on this forum


Hi Jesse,

I was in the same boat as you, parents wouldn't go for it. Parents are so weird sometimes. I never got a birds and bees chat but I got the no motorcycles, no injury prone sports chat. :icon_scratch:

Welcome to the addictive sport.


----------



## volkert13b

*hello new here*

heres the profile

Name: Eric
Age: 26
Location: Pennsylvania

i am new to snowboarding tomorrow i will be my fourth time out. i have so far been to jack frost big boulder, camelback and montage mountain. 

my girlfriend and I both started learning together but on days that she works and i have off and want to go(like tomorrow) i will be going alone, so meeting new people is always a plus for me


----------



## 1Canche

Jason

Mostly Red Mountain Resort

Been boarding since 1990

when you only go 3 times a year & have a flat back yard, it's hard to get good. 

Last year was my first season pass ever. Wifey loves me. 

This year, no snow. We be praying every night haha

well hello. 

O, just picked up the burton custom Flying V for this season. I've been once. I like it better than the custom X. Found out later on that X means extra stiff. Not cool. 


O & got warranty on a pair of Vans Aurora so I made a change & waiting for Burton Grails to come in February. 

Pumped. 

Well this should be a fun time now


----------



## RVAbutter317

*Friends, Countrymen, Hear me*

Darrell ‘Drail’ Talastas

Born and raised in VA, land of no snow, traffic jams and expensive living.

27 years old and I have been boarding for about 6 years off and on, been skateboarding since I was 15 and picked up snowboarding when I was about 18/20 I believe?

Just got back into it from a 5 year stint as I had my original set up stolen / moved out and was super broke haha.

Anyways stoked on getting back into it, I am down in Richmond VA now and just got back from Snowshoe Mountain and it’s like I never stopped (thank god).

Bought a new set up and rocking the Solomon Fierce and some Flow Fives

Going to be upgrading my boots and worn pants soon and then back to the slopes


----------



## poutanen

Welcome new members! :welcome:

But what is with

Every sentence having it's own line

As if it were a paragraph?

I

Don't

Get 

It!


----------



## riseuplights

26 from CA, been snowboarding one time and got hooked.
Just got some gear that im stoked to ride. Burton Ambush boots on a Burton Clash 155 paired with some Cartels.I got a good deal
on everything here. Was going to get a Rome Mod but right before purchase found a large ding that went through, so the shop
i was at said they could not sell me the board. I'm new to this whole snowboarding thins so i guess it was a bad ding either way
excited to start this new lifestyle.


----------



## BearPaw

*Hello From Whitefish*

Hi everyone! When I choose to do something I do it full guns and I just got into snowboarding and love it. The only thing I regret is that I didn't get into snowboarding sooner. I live in Whitefish Montana. I try to ride everyday before and/or after work. I read everything I can about snowboarding and I am goofy foot and like riding switch. I now have two NS decks. A Proto Hdx and a wide SL (NS calls it a legacy, i.e. whatever) I have GNU mutant bindings (mounted 15 degrees duck) and Burton boots. I found I like a wide 23" stance on the Proto. My favorite move so far is a toeside reverse falling leaf (people who know me on the mountain will know who I am from that lol). I have met many cool, helpful and friendly people on big mountain and hope to meet many more here and at other riding destinations. My friends and family call me BearPaw.


----------



## Grego

Welcome all!


----------



## Overkill

Hi friends, My name is Ryan and I'm 30 from north eastern PA. Montage mountain is my home mountain. Getting back into it after a few years off. Teaching my girl how to do it. Took her out for the first time a few days ago. We work crazy hours so it is hard to find time to go. Glad I rented a board and now I know 100% I prefer park boards with flex. I gave my old Burton to her because it's a tad to small for me. I like small boards but a 141 is a tad to small for me. Lots of good info on this website I like what I see so far. Hope to keep learning.


----------



## caribchakita

Ryan, I windsurf and am learning to snowboard and it was an unwritten rule never to teach your gf to windsurf..how did it go with snowboarding?


----------



## Overkill

caribchakita said:


> Ryan, I windsurf and am learning to snowboard and it was an unwritten rule never to teach your gf to windsurf..how did it go with snowboarding?


Hi, Windsufing sounds like fun. :thumbsup: It went a hell of a lot better than I thought it would. She took the ski lift like a champ and went straight down the bunny hill.  Told her she needs to turn and stop. She caught her toe edge and face planted. I warned her about that. I'm just letting her do her own thing. She is sore but I warned her about that. Hope she stays with it....so I have a riding partner.


----------



## mrtoddyrs

Hey guys,

New to the forums. From SF, but love to get into the snow when I can. Love watching snowboarding vids, so if you have any favorites, send them my way.

Todd


----------



## Dom81Fwd

*New Member*

Hey guys, I'm new here and to snowboarding but I absolutely fell in love with it. I bought a 2010 Ride DH Wide a long time ago and it was just sitting in my closet but I just got everything redone on it. But cool forums guys haha:thumbsup:


----------



## msimmo36

Hey gents, My name is Mike, but everyone calls me Butters. I'm 27 and from Atlanta, GA. I am completely new to snowboarding. Just bought my first board. It's a Nidecker Smoke. We are taking a trip in march to Steamboat Springs anyone have any advice, as far as gear for the trip or just about steamboat in general? Just an offer, but my family owns a screen printing and embroidery shop, so if anyone wants their gear personalized let me know I'll give ya a good deal.

KCCO! 

Edit: Just wanted y'all to know I wasn't trying to spam my business, that's not what I'm about at all. I am about helping and since I have the means I just wanted to offer it up.


----------



## kall_me_ben

Hi bros, my name Benito, I live in Venezuela where there is no snow, only beaches and hot climate, I traveled to Colorado and fell in love with snowboard, just a week in a snowing mountain helps me be happy, I don't own a board even thought i'm planning on buying one soon. I forgot, i'm 17 and enjoy bud.

Nice to meet you all and hope to be useful in this forum.


----------



## Sublimaze

Awesome forum. Learning a lot. I'm 48 and have been boarding for three years. When I wanted to teach my son to ski, he said, "that's for old dudes." I didn't want to be "the old dude" so we *both* took snowboarding lessons. We get out about 10 times a year, mostly in the Poconos. Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Sublimaze said:


> Awesome forum. Learning a lot. I'm 48 and have been boarding for three years. When I wanted to teach my son to ski, he said, "that's for old dudes." I didn't want to be "the old dude" so we *both* took snowboarding lessons. We get out about 10 times a year, mostly in the Poconos. Thanks for all the great info.


Welcome to the forum, lots of old dudes on this forum. Glade your Son made you see the light. Happy shredding. My kids helped turn me away from the dark side to a forever young thinking snowboarder.


----------



## HurtonBair

Hi I'm HurtonBair. I have been doing this for far too long. My body aches permanently. Quit while you're ahead, kids.


----------



## Davor6

Hi guys and girls  my name is Davor, I'm 23 years old, I'm from Zagreb, Croatia. I'm beginner in snowboarding but I hope that soon I'll be able to ride normaly then just sliding down 

Currently I'm riding Burton King 162W


----------



## greasehog

Hi 
My name is Diane i'm from the uk and i've only just started snowboarding a few weeks ago. I've just completed my levels 1 and 2 and i'm going for 3 and 4 this weekend and then i should be mainslope ready..
I wish i'd started snowboarding earlier i love it!


----------



## Snow Hound

Hi Diane, welcome to snowboarding. I'm guessing you're taking lessons in one of the snow domes? Have you got a trip to the alps planned? If so you're doing the right thing getting those first extremely frustrating few days out of the way but you just wait till you see some proper mountains. It will take your breath away.


----------



## greasehog

Hi snow hound
I'm learning at xcape in milton keynes at the mo! I can't wait to be able to go to any mountain to snowboard lol. I've looked at tignes and places in italy but i'd love to get ober to the usa or canada sometime..


----------



## CloudReigns

*New Snowbaorder*

Hello to All, My Name is Josh and I'm New to Snowboarding! I'm in Love with it Actually! 

I'm a 31 year old family man from South Jersey. I'm a Veteran Marine and Freemason! I enjoy the Outdoors and such Hobbies as Hunting, Fishing and what comes along with all that.


----------



## leesamgentry

Hello All,

Glad to see there are lots of old dudes on this forum. This really does seem to be a young person's game (unless one takes ibuprofen prophylactically). I'm 44 years-old and started snowboarding at 43. Mainly I am trying to learn because my kids ride. I tried skiing (since my husband skis) and really didn't like it. Snowboarding seems a lot more fun to me. I'm trying to keep up with my 10 and 8 year-old sons who are picking up the tricks very quickly. I would just like to be able to accompany them up the mountain and not die on the way down. 

My son wants to go to snow"boarding" school. I have another thread out there about whether or not that is a good idea since we live on the east coast no where near mountains. We do live near the ocean, but not the one that is good for surfing.


----------



## TyBardy

Name is Tyler - I am 30 now. Been boarding for about 15 years and skiing about 10 years prior to that. 

Sadly I live in AZ and snow is not right up the road, but its only a couple hours. I used to ride like crazy but had a son five years ago, havent been riding in almost that same amount of time. Got back into the saddle this season and it only took about an hour to knock off the dust. 

Happy boarding, look forward to getting to know some of you guys and girls on here.


----------



## Eddie Riggs

My name is Brett. I'm 33 years old, and a lifelong Utah resident. I've been snowboarding for about 8 years now. Kind of a latecomer, I know, but I still love it. Look forward to talking about riding with you folks!


----------



## TweakBack

Hi all im form Europa i live in Latvia ussualy we have 2-3 month winters, slopes here are not long, longest slope is 350m that's bs, but we have good parks


----------



## Lumik

*Hi there!*

Hello everyone, happy to be part of this forum!

I am 32, boarding for 6 years, about 40 ski-days total  Living in Czech Republic, EU. Skiing mostly on glaciers in Alps, Austria.


----------



## Crankthat

Hello everybody!
My name is Andy.

My usual forum is the GS resource where everybody complains about cold weather and snow. (Suzuki motorcycle forum)

I have been snowboarding for over 20 years with some seasons having over 90 days on the slopes.
Wish I could spend more time out there as I am terribly addicted! 

I live in Franklin county Pa. 20 min from Whitetail resort, and 25 min from Ski Liberty.

I have made snow for over 8 years, swung chairs as a liftie for a few, worked on ski lifts as a mechanic for 6 years and spent a winter in the snowboard rental shop when I broke my arm in a boarder cross event.

I have a great love for living my life to its fullest and the great outdoors.

I am sure I will offend some of you now and then as the devil rides shotgun on my shoulder more often then not, but have good advice, and willing to help a brother or sister out. 

Went riding yesterday and the snow was great here in Pa. stayed mostly the same even after the sun set, lots of soft stuff to dig a edge into with a bit of ice scraped up to add some extra speed. (east coast conditions)

Hope to meet a few of you here in the forums and perhaps out on the snow!

CHEERS! Andy


----------



## Vanderkalin

Hey all, new guy here from Swift Current, Saskatchewan. Grew up in Vancouver where the riding and Mountain Biking is mega, and I'm getting back into both so my daughters and I can do something fun outside( they are 2 and 5). Went with my 5 year old for the first time in 12 years the other week and it all came back midway through a lesson. Love it! Anyway, howdy.


----------



## Ma$eboard1

*wwaaazzzaaaaappppppp*

26 y.o from New England. I've been riding for 4 seasons now. I'm not a newby but learned to ride on my own so my styles a little funky. Im always looking for tips and hints to improve my stance, performance and style. I frequent Vermont resorts like Mt snow n Stratton. But I honestly just go where the pow is. Happy shredding!


----------



## perryhunter

Hey there guys! Newbie here, hopefully everyone would welcome me! I love snowboarding but still learning from it. Just want to do it for fun and adventure! :laugh:


----------



## Pedro

Hey People!

Name's Pete (web handle: Pedro- it's been that way for years), 31 and from UK but have been living in Tokyo for 4 years. Last year I tried snowboarding late in the season and loved it. This year, I tried again and loved it more. After 2 swings on rental, I bought my own gear:

K2 Raygun 161 (I'm 185cm and 84kg)
K2 sonic bindings
K2 Boa Transit 28.5cm (just on the edge of a regular board- usually I'm a 29.5 here, but the Transits were snug enough)

Not a K2 nut, but a result of some savvy savings/worries over compatibility. 

Early door impressions are that I am an explorer more than a park rider, though I've managed some basic butters, ollies, and craptastic air spins (because I can't carve properly yet)!

So far in japan I've hit Naeba, Marunumakogen and Aizu Takatsue, but am looking forward to going further afield when I finally have some holiday. 

Any other fellow Gaikokujin here?

Wanted to sign up because this forum has helped with board repairs and technique. Can't say I can add anything of value yet, but hopefully when I'm a little less green!


----------



## Pinwinnie

Hey everyone,
I´m 32, live in Rio de Janeiro - Brazil.
I´ve been snowboarding only twice but next month I´m gonna buy my equip and learn more in my 3rd snowtrip ever (Park City).
I love action sports (mostly summer sports).
I´m also going to Portillo (Chile) on August and planning to ride at Europe next year.


----------



## diver1183

Hi all, I picked up boarding when I was 13, but last week was the first time I went boarding in the past 11 years! And man, did it feel good to be back! However, I'm still riding the same 1996 Morrow snowboard I got when I was 13, so I'm definitely ready for an upgrade. I'm joining you guys since over the past 17 years apparently snowboard technology has completely exploded, and I have no idea what kind of board to get! Looking forward to diving in!


----------



## snowblower565

Hey guys,

I'm 14 and I live in Washington, U.S.

I've only been snowboarding a couple of times but I'm really in to it. I'm so excited about joining this forum and I hope to learn more and more about this epic sport.


----------



## Bamfboardman

Hey guys, 
I'm 16 and I like in Salt Lake city. I've been snowboarding since I was 5. I compete in JFT and IFSA.


----------



## frankiewarren

My name is Frankie, I'm 28. Grew up in San Diego (Bear and Snow Summit) and now live in San Francisco (Kirkwood and Heavenly).


----------



## sircrooks

Allow myself, to introduce… myself…

I started snowboarding last year in 2013 and went about a dozen times to our local Cincy hill along with 7 Springs and Snowshoe, WV. I have been heading out twice a week this year and made a trip out to Utah.

2013 Capita NAS 157W
Ride Ex Bindings
K2 Maysis Boots


----------



## Puls91

So I moved to colorado last summer and this is my first time ever snowboarding ive been twice so far and goin again next weekend. I feel in doin pretty good. I skateboarded for about 8 years when I lived in Florida so I think it made it a little easier to learn. I picked up a sims 154 board with k2 bindings and sims boots from a local pawn shop for 100$. Anyways that's my story... What's up?!?!


----------



## DiggerXJ

Alex, 29, SoCal raised but have lived in Denver for the last 9yrs. Surfing background so obviously a smooth transition to snow. Usually between 20-40days a year and love it

2013 Arbor Blacklist 160
2013 Rome 390s
Burton Rulers


----------



## Snow Fish

Hey all!

I'm new to snowboarding, but I have a surfing, skim boarding and skateboarding background. I have been urban skateboarding for 4 years, surfing for about a year, and skim boarding for a year. I don't think the transition is going to be too hard, I picked up surfing in an hour!

I just moved to Kansas City, so I thought I might as well start urban snowboarding! I'm really excited to start, I just need a board! :yahoo:


----------



## Vortix

Hello there,

I am from Frankfurt, Germany, 38 years old and I am an absolute beginner in snowboarding. Just started a week ago.


----------



## BellaNina

I am 34 year old from ex-Yugoslavia. Moved to Canada back in 1996. I wanted to go snowboarding for a really long time now, and it wasnt until my 9 year old expressed her interest in snowboarding that I even thought about it. I am yet to start my lessons but I am slowly learning through my 9 year old. I lived in Ottawa for about 7 years and now have been living in Calgary area for past 11 years. We love going to Banff and with learning to snowboard, it will only get more exciting to be going there. :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen

BellaNina said:


> We love going to Banff and with learning to snowboard, it will only get more exciting to be going there. :yahoo:


:welcome:

Where is she doing lessons? No time like the present to start yourself! :yahoo:

We've got so many options here it's an awesome place to live (and board)!


----------



## BellaNina

poutanen said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Where is she doing lessons? No time like the present to start yourself! :yahoo:
> 
> We've got so many options here it's an awesome place to live (and board)!


Currently, we are in Red Deer, so she goes to Canyon Ski hill... but we basically are Banff junkies as well as Calgary. We spend so much time over there, its a shame we do not live there LOL... But I would be open to bringing her to Calgary anytime... We are looking into possibilities to move to Calgary in near future but I do not want to jinx it with saying it out loud! 

Love Calgary and love Banff. No matter where I travel when I land in Calgary I am always happy when they tell me "Welcome home"... all I can think is, yes, yes it is my home


----------



## Elvin

Started riding in 2010, took a break after flying off the mountain and landed in the ER. Picked it up again this season and really got into it.

My current set-up is K2 Happy Hour with Burton Cartel bindings and Burton Invader boots. Rode on Mountain Creek, Blue Mountain, and Killington. Looking for more trails to ride!


----------



## AgingPunk

New member, effectively (re)started riding two years ago. 13 days last year, goal is 20 this year, currently live in Brooklyn, NY, originally from Manhattan but have lived in NJ, NH and Colorado. About to be 43 but still occasionally, ok mostly, act like a kid.


----------



## Mr.KnowItAll

New here. Old school rider. Grew up in San Jose, huge skateboarding/surfing/snowboarding fan.

I ride pow wherever I can find it. I have the luxury of being able to fly almost anywhere to get the goods…..just lucky…..

Some pow board reviews coming for you guys.

I also just fell in love with a new to me board, Smokin snowboards KT-22 …..review coming…..

I have a great quiver of boards.….whatever looks the most fun for the day.


----------



## digitalcrix

New rider, new to the forums. I've been snowboarding 6 total days. Started at A-basin with a lesson, did terrible. 2nd day started linking turns and by the 4th day I was full on obsessed. Bought a board and bindings the other night and will be testing my setup out at Keystone this saturday (ride highlife 2011 159w w/ union dlx bindings)! Live here in Denver, work in IT and 28 years old (dude) with a beautiful wife who also shares my passion, but hasn't progressed as quickly.


----------



## colorado1979

*hello*

I have been reading here for a couple of years. I have been snowboarding since I was seven I am 34. I love big mountain riding no park. Great site you guys have here lots of great info. I ride a 07 burton custom x wi th drake mentor bindings and a 07 never summer titan with ride spi bindings.


----------



## BrokenMachine

*New this site*

Hey I am Sean I went snowboarding on Sunday in Milton Keynes snozone for the first time in 7 years! going italy to the Milkway in March so needed to get bk into, had a great 2hour session back to where I left off :yahoo:


----------



## yolodc

*boarder*

hey guys i am 11 and love to board and always was looking for a bro to go with and i have 7 years of par and carving experience :yahoo:



BYE :-] #YAY:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## livt0ride

*What up!?*

Hi,

Just joined. Stoked to be here.

31 / Utah / been riding since 15 / Instructor for 6 years


----------



## DukeFern0

*New to site and boarding*

What's up everybody, i'm Will Paul, 21, going to college in northern PA so theirs always snow here. I went snowboarding for the first time about two weeks ago (fell in love with it) and am going again this weekend. Excited to get even more into it and eventually get some of my own gear. Right now i'm boarding with my hockey helmet, lol! =P


----------



## poutanen

DukeFern0 said:


> What's up everybody*?* *I'm* Will Paul, 21, going to college in northern PA so *there's* always snow here. I went snowboarding for the first time about two weeks ago (fell in love with it) and am going again this weekend. Excited to get even more into it and eventually get some of my own gear. Right now *I'm* boarding with my hockey helmet, lol! =P


:welcome:

And since you're going to college I've taken the liberty to proof read and fix your post for you...


----------



## DukeFern0

poutanen said:


> :welcome:
> 
> And since you're going to college I've taken the liberty to proof read and fix your post for you...


Woops! Hahaha, yeah spelling and grammar are not my strong points, lol. :dunno:


----------



## Crash

*New Member Post*

Never set foot on a board...planning a trip in two weeks.

I am mid 40's and have been curious about boarding for some time...not getting any younger so I'll be taking lessons and boarding in a few weeks.

I've been searching the net and reading the forum for advice on equipment with a plan to invest in some equipment that will keep me going for awhile.

Obvious questions are gear oriented...any recommendations are appreciated.

5'-9", 200 lbs, size 10 stompers..

All mountain mostly, powder and backcountry over parks and tricks, enjoy speed but stay within my limits.

Looking at getting a board that I can learn on and grow into and want something with alot of stability. Looking at cambered boards even though they are easier to catch edges on....may be harder initially but should result in better technique when things do start clicking.

Heard the first several days are rough, so we shall see.

Thanks,

Crash


----------



## jude20

Hello everyone, This is jude, 32. Very grateful to be here. Hope to learn a lot from here. Thanks


----------



## Snowflyer

Hey guys,

Been riding for 7 years, east coast. Looking forward to learning new things.


----------



## Record

Clayton

35 years old, ride Mammoth primarily, been riding for almost 20 years. Stoked I found this there seems to be some really good information on here. I'm looking for a dedicated resort pow board so I've been reading some good info on some of the threads.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Record said:


> Clayton
> 
> 35 years old, ride Mammoth primarily, been riding for almost 20 years. Stoked I found this there seems to be some really good information on here. I'm looking for a dedicated resort pow board so I've been reading some good info on some of the threads.


Welcome to the forum::thumbsup:http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/smilies/xthumbsup.gif.pagespeed.ic.CvODpC-d66.png
Pow board 
1. XV Rossi
2. Chairman Never Summer New 2015
3. Burton Landlord


----------



## newbeeboarder

*new boarder*

Hey ladies and guys, I am a new boarder. Just started. been out two times now. the first time I bottomed out a few times too much and packed it up for the day. The backside couldn't take much more. Last week when I finished work, ( I am a snow maker) I decided to give it another shot. I am not going to give up! I had a ,what I consider a great day. So now I want to get a board so I don't have to use the rentals. Would you suggest I pick up a used ride from the want ads ? Since I am just getting into it, or should I save the big bucks and get a all new package? Also ,what about boots and bindings? What should a newbee get for starting out? Thanks for all the insite !


----------



## newbeeboarder

Hey Crash; I will have to say the first day was rough on the back side. and I have a bad back. lol But the last week I had a GREAT time. I'm hooked and can't wait to get back out. Good luck and enjoy ! Life is shorter then you think.


----------



## neni

newbeeboarder said:


> Hey ladies and guys, I am a new boarder. Just started. been out two times now. the first time I bottomed out a few times too much and packed it up for the day. The backside couldn't take much more. Last week when I finished work, ( I am a snow maker) I decided to give it another shot. I am not going to give up! I had a ,what I consider a great day. So now I want to get a board so I don't have to use the rentals. Would you suggest I pick up a used ride from the want ads ? Since I am just getting into it, or should I save the big bucks and get a all new package? Also ,what about boots and bindings? What should a newbee get for starting out? Thanks for all the insite !


Its a good time if year to get new gear for low price. 
Second hand can be rough... I've seen adds with colorful descriptions on spendind freeride boards for "fantastic" prices, having a look at it it's a 15y old board. You could be lucky, but also could be hard for you to discriminate the good deals from the _fantastic_ ones .


----------



## Elektropow

Hello everyone. 

After a week in Austria I am now officially hooked on snow. If I don't get another sniff soon, I will not be responsible for my actions. 

Thanks to the long timers for all the useful hints and info on this site. See you on the slopes.


----------



## day2daydreamer

Hi, my name is Pete and I am 30.

I am from Brighton in the UK and have only boarded on dryslopes. I am heading out for my first proper snowboarding event in 28 days.


----------



## awindley

G'Day,

I'm new to the forum a relatively new to snowboarding. I've been to Japan and will be going back again soon. Only ever hired boards. Looking to get my own gear but do not want to spend too much. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Im a US 12 foot size so would assume i'd need a bigger size in a snowboard boot, i'm 6ft2in or 189cm and weight 95kgs. I'm thinking a 162cm wide board??


----------



## smcqueen

Hey, I'm 15 and am still a little new to snowboarding. I love the park.


----------



## FalseFlag

Hi boarders,

My names Craig. i'm 34 and have snowboarded since i was 18. I took a few years off because of injury but got back into it hardcore last year. looking to chat with you all and learn some stuff


----------



## splendic

Hi.

Just finishing up my 2nd season. Have been to the Rockies for a handful of days (thank G for friends living in Denver!), but mostly ride the Ice Coast.

Pretty green still, but have the bug, bad, and am starting to get into park and bombs.

Gonna hit Park City for a couple before the season's over and am just about to grab a rocker/hybrid stick before I leave (CANNOT seem to decide between the Rome A Rocker, and a TRS HP...I know, first world problems).

Been lurking a lot here. Might as well finally get into the mix.

Thanks for all the info you guys have laid down already.


----------



## marie4214

rdlviper said:


> I will start this thread.
> 
> I am 24 years old, live in Toronto Canada.
> 
> I grew up in Regina, Saskatchewan (where there is a ton of snow) so naturally i have gone both skiing and snowboarding.
> 
> I'm still a beginner snowboarder, but hope to learn lots at Snowboarding Forum


hey hey I ski. I have not jumped on a board yet. Plan to do so in a couple of days. Hopefully I will return home with no broken bones, haha! Nice to meet you all and goodluck on your snowboarding journey!


----------



## GnuBie

I am Ivy

This is my first season, & I'm lovin' all the tips & tricks from the veterans.

I ride a Gnu B-Pro c3 BTX 146
Burton Lexa's & K2 Contours


----------



## francium

Hi I'm James, I live in the UK been riding for about 10 years. I get out to the Alps a couple of times a year plus as many trips to Scotland as I can squeeze in. 

Current setups:
Capita Horrorscope, Salomon relay pro's
Nidecker Legacy, Union sl's
Jones Hovercraft


----------



## USMC75

*FNG Here*

So I am a 38yo rookie in this sport. Live in Northern IL. Jumped on a board for the first time in beginning of Feb, bought a setup 2 days later, I loved it!
I am riding an INT/ADV setup...K2 Raygun 161, Flow Flite bindings, and Flow Vega boots.
Heading to Park City, UT next week!!

Did I skip or leave out anything crucial for my intro??


----------



## marie4214

awesome intro. mine was not as well done. goodluck to you on the slopes


----------



## ThredJack

I'm a 27 year old rookie, from PA. I'll be taking my first lesson tomorrow at Camelback. Can't wait and I hope to be able to really get into it next season!


----------



## AgentStephens

Howdy, 

I'm a 25 year old Rookie/Int been riding for 2 around years now. Living South East England os only indoor slopes on a regular basis. Snow holidays every year to get in some real snow action. 

Current setup:
Rome Manual 159 wide
Flow Quattro SE XL Bindings

Hoping to learn some stuff from you guys


----------



## BizRider

Intermediate snowboarder - I'm not gonna lie, my main focus is to push my limits and have a good time. Isn't that why we all stay with it though?

Still want to meet rookies, too! Love giving tips where I can and meeting other people that love the sport.

Sad for the end of the season... 

Been snowboarding about 12 years, but haven't really been out at all the past 3, until this year! I might be able to finish with a dozen times this season if the powder gods giveth. Definitely getting a season pass whereever I am next year.

So where to next?


----------



## BizRider

ThredJack said:


> I'm a 27 year old rookie, from PA. I'll be taking my first lesson tomorrow at Camelback. Can't wait and I hope to be able to really get into it next season!



I'm in PA too, but only got to Camelback once. How did the lesson go?


----------



## ThredJack

BizRider said:


> I'm in PA too, but only got to Camelback once. How did the lesson go?


I sucked. But I had fun, so I'll stick with it. Even bought a used set up on the way home.


----------



## BizRider

ThredJack said:


> I sucked. But I had fun, so I'll stick with it. Even bought a used set up on the way home.


Haha yeah the first time is a tough one. Once you figure out your edges you'll be good. Focusing on turning and stopping will help you get down most runs, too.

If I get up again it probably won't be in the Poconos, but I guess there's supposed to be snow in Western PA once or twice next week.


----------



## ThredJack

BizRider said:


> Haha yeah the first time is a tough one. Once you figure out your edges you'll be good. Focusing on turning and stopping will help you get down most runs, too.
> 
> If I get up again it probably won't be in the Poconos, but I guess there's supposed to be snow in Western PA once or twice next week.


Yeah I have to work on that. My front yard actually has enough snow, and enough of an incline to get me moving slowly, so I'll take advantage I think.


----------



## shaneshac

Hi All

I am a year old rookie snowboarder. Got on a board once last winter and smacked my tailbone real hard on the ice. Thought i was never going to try again but this winter i have been 4 times and loving every second of it

Slowly learning the basics and hope to get some good tips on this forum

I am from Gibraltar so the closest snow is 3.5 hours away which makes it quite a trek so cannot snowboard as often as I would like

I was recently in Montreal, Canada and got a very decent price on a Rome Agent Rocker 151cm and Burton Fix Mission Reflex bindings


----------



## thecrook

*Obsessed*

Hey guys. Finally got around to making an account. Been lurking for a little bit now haha.

Wish I had gotten into snowboaring much earlier, but hey at least I got here. Have spent three days on a mountain (Niseko, Marmot Basin, Turoa). First two times, I was a poor student on a bit of an OE, so no lessons and a lot of falling over. Could only manage doing falling leafs on heelside. Toeside was just not happening for me.

Last winter at Turoa I finally could afford a lesson. Cracked toeside, and started getting the hang of linking turns. And from then it was obsession.

Been almost every weekend at an indoor slope since December. Feeling much more confident now. Switch riding is okay, landing small jumps with a few successful 180s, a little bit of jibbing, and a start on buttering.

Really on working on my ollies now. Still don't have the courage of ollieing to rail. I think this is mental more than anything :dunno:

Looking forward to winter so I can unleash my new skills on a nice long run.

Nice to meet y'all 

By the way, my setup is a Ride Crook 149cm, with Burton Custom bindings.


----------



## dsdavis

Hi! My turn to say hello!

My name is Doug, and I live in Philadelphia, PA. I'm 43 years old, and have a daughter who just turned 11. I grew up in central Illinois, and never set foot on a mountain with the exception of our family trip to the Rocky Mountains when I was about 8. I was a bit of a skateboarder in my teens (the late 80s), but was never able to do any tricks, or anything....just was an average rider. I like to bike and rollerblade, too. I did water ski a fair bit as a kid, and cross country skied as a teen (mostly on the flat grounds of a nearby golf course).

My daughter expressed an interest in snowboarding a few years ago, so I bought her a $20 "snowboard" from Target. It's red, plastic, and you just slide your feet into two plastic buckles on the top. She enjoyed it, though, and mastered going down our nearby hill pretty quickly.

For years, I'd been wanting to go to one of the relatively nearby mountains (Blue Mountain, Jack Frost/Big Boulder, Cambelback, etc.) to try my hand at skiing, but as my daughter's interest in snowboarding blossomed (especially after this year's winter Olympics), I thought, this is the year, let's just pick a date and go. So two Sundays ago, we drove up to Blue Mountain (about 90 minutes north of Philly), and purchased one of their (half price on Sundays!) rental/lesson/lift ticket packages. We took part in a group lesson that progressed through stages, and then practiced on the learning hills. We both decided that we might not be ready for a "real" trail (the "Vista" trail is the one we had access to), but we stayed till dark practicing, and really enjoyed ourselves.

Since then, I've been learning all I can about snowboarding: reading this forum, watching videos, visiting snowboard/ski stores, etc. I really had hoped to get back to Blue one more time before they close, but it probably won't happen, so we'll have to wait until next season.

I'm 6'2", and ride goofy foot. My daughter is about 5 feet tall, and rides normal. 

Here's a picture of us at Blue:


----------



## Deacon

welcome to the forum and the sport Doug, there's quite a few of us over 40 with kids on here, and this forum is a great tool and resource.


----------



## dsdavis

Thanks, Deacon! As I've read the posts on the forum, I've been pleasantly surprised to see posts from a number of riders around my age! Thanks, by the way, for taking the time to respond!


P.S. Not sure why I put our height in there...I guess it seemed relevant to our boarding specs, or something.


----------



## Lacbourdon

Sup guys! My name is Luis, Im from Brazil, Im 40 years old.

I lived in Aspen, CO from 2000 to 2004 where I had the opportunity to ride pretty much every other day. In 2005 I came back to Brazil and since then Ive been riding all around South America and going back from time to time to North America.

In my last trip I went in December to Killington where I had a great time with a decent snow and not crowd at all. I had my Gnu Billy Goat stolen there, but I had a lot of fun.

In August Im going to Ushaia in Argentina. Ive been there before and if anyone is looking for a place to ride that time of the year with a lot of good snow, Ushuaia is the call!

I used to hit the parks big time, but at 40, married with kids, Im more an All Montain guy. Im buying a new board for my next trip and Im going with a Lib Tech TRS HP.

Hope everyone had a great season up there!


----------



## splendic

Lacbourdon said:


> Sup guys! My name is Luis, Im from Brazil, Im 40 years old.
> 
> I lived in Aspen, CO from 2000 to 2004 where I had the opportunity to ride pretty much every other day. In 2005 I came back to Brazil and since then Ive been riding all around South America and going back from time to time to North America.
> 
> In my last trip I went in December to Killington where I had a great time with a decent snow and not crowd at all. I had my Gnu Billy Goat stolen there, but I had a lot of fun.
> 
> In August Im going to Ushaia in Argentina. Ive been there before and if anyone is looking for a place to ride that time of the year with a lot of good snow, Ushuaia is the call!
> 
> I used to hit the parks big time, but at 40, married with kids, Im more an All Montain guy. Im buying a new board for my next trip and Im going with a Lib Tech TRS HP.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great season up there!


Welcome, and thanks for the tip! I've been looking for places to ride in August, and that sounds great!

Also, I just took my own brand new TRS HP out for the first time yesterday. The board has nice float, but had NO PROBLEMS carving up hard pack and some ice in the morning, and was a joy to ride after the snow loosened up a little. 

I've been riding a beginner-intermediate camber board before that and this was beyond a world of difference! I never once felt like I was going to "catch an edge" unless I got really lazy (which I did, after I got on the board and had such an easy ride!).

All that, and the HP board was still lighter than my girlfriends 140 Roxy board. Crazy!


----------



## Lacbourdon

splendic said:


> Welcome, and thanks for the tip! I've been looking for places to ride in August, and that sounds great!
> 
> Also, I just took my own brand new TRS HP out for the first time yesterday. The board has nice float, but had NO PROBLEMS carving up hard pack and some ice in the morning, and was a joy to ride after the snow loosened up a little.
> 
> I've been riding a beginner-intermediate camber board before that and this was beyond a world of difference! I never once felt like I was going to "catch an edge" unless I got really lazy (which I did, after I got on the board and had such an easy ride!).
> 
> All that, and the HP board was still lighter than my girlfriends 140 Roxy board. Crazy!


You should consider Ushuaia to ride in August for sure. Cerro Castor is a fine resort, not big at all, but the snow is great and the brazilians didnt discover yet, kkkkkkk.

Thanks to mention you STR HP. Im really excited about. Im 5.11 and 170 and Im going with a 157. Hope you enjoy your HP!

Cheers


----------



## dsdavis

Welcome, Luis!


----------



## Lacbourdon

dsdavis said:


> Welcome, Luis!


Thanks Doug, you too man. A lot of 40s here, cool! Nice pic too!


----------



## deagol

Hi,

Another new member here from CO's Front Range. I found this forum and was particularly interested in the backcountry trip reports. There are some great ones posted here. 

I started snowboarding in 87/88 and used to ride backcountry (in the San Juan Mountains) in the 90's and sort of want to dabble getting back into that a bit. Avalanche fears are the main thing holding me back... that and lack of a reliable partner. 

This has been a great year so far and I am re-motivated to do things beyond what I have settled into these past several years. Oh, and I am also older than 40 now... I was 17 when I picked up this sport, so I guess I have been doing this more than half my life now... kind of crazy to think about.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Welcome to the forum, Re-motivated this is a good place to find info, might find a reliable partner who knows. Again welcome.


----------



## dsdavis

Welcome, deagol!


----------



## deagol

Thanks.. If it works out meeting some partners, that would be great!


----------



## Ashcampbell

Hello everyone,

I'm a fairly new snowboarder. I rode 1 day with a group lesson at Terry Peak near Lead, SD in 2013 and for 1.5 days no lesson in march of 2014. I have 4 or 5 days under my belt at a place outside of Omaha, NE called Mt. Crescent. I got a 2hr private lesson there.

I'm a fragile old fart 35. I wear knee pads, wrist guards and huge ice fishing mittens to go over them, helmet, and a tailbone\hip\thigh protective shorts. (Mainly for the tailbone protection). I have to buy XXL pants because XL dont fit with the butt pads on.

I have K2 boots size 10, House branded bindings and a House (re-branded?) 24\7 board its either a 159 or 161. I picked it up off CL for $100. Its paid for itself on gear rental fees. I caught my toe edge and did some face first flying a few times and done some damage to the nose of the board. I think its called de-lam? I also have a slice in the board where I can see fibers. I think I can fix it with some ptex if I cant find a reasonable priced shop to do it as well as a tune-up for next year.

The board is a 4 screw setup. I'm looking at new bindings and boots for this winter. I'm really eyeing the flow step-in bindings. 

As to my skill...I'm strong heel side. I ride left foot forward and normally have a 0\0 stance. My in-law suggested +15\0 for ease of toe side turning. I only rode a half day like that and tweeked my left knee. Not sure if it was the stance or one of my more epic crashes...hello toe edge, head-over-heels, helmet hits the hill, good times. I didnt get a chance to try it at Mt. Crescent for a baseline feel.

In order for me to link turns I have to slow down to fairly slow speeds and parallel to the base of the run. When I'm on my toe side I tend to angle downhill and never really face up the hill. Thats something I'm working on.

I also need to work on my stance. When I'm going for speed I find myself hunching over and resting my left elbow on my knee. Maybe I need to look into the width of my stance more? 

Snowboarding has bitten into me hard and I'm loving it. I dont like being outside but snowboarding has changed that for me and my old ass needs the exercise. I'm looking forward to reading and viewing any tips and tricks from you guys. I'm also looking forward to making myself a better snowboarder in the process.


----------



## deagol

Welcome !

35 isn't old..


----------



## td.1000

hello all!

have been stalking this forum for a while now, so I have leached a lot of good and very useful information from you guys. that's not going to stop :laugh: , but I will try to get on the 'supply' side of things whenever I can

I'm 26 and have been riding the quebec hills for about 8 years

and no, I'm not at work right now


----------



## Ashcampbell

deagol said:


> Welcome !
> 
> 35 isn't old..


Yeah I know...my wife is a year older than I and thats old! muhahah

But I feel old when those 8 yr old 4ft tall speed demons fly by doing tricks I havnt even thought of doing yet. :dizzy:


----------



## ThredJack

Ashcampbell said:


> But I feel old when those 8 yr old 4ft tall speed demons fly by doing tricks I havnt even thought of doing yet. :dizzy:


I think that's enough to make almost anybody over 21 feel old.


----------



## Flyinglotus

Hello everyone! I'm 24 years old, and this was my first season to ride a snowboard....and I love it! I tried it out kinda late in the season so I'm pretty sad this season is already coming to an end. Since the first weekend I rode, I have literally went to a resort every weekend after that with my fiance, who I learned from. I have never liked winter before this and I wanted to move to an area with a mild climate where I didn't have to see snow again
again. But now, I love winter and want to go somewhere where I can ride all year. Up to this point I am able to do a bit of carve and sort of ride switch. I dabbled a bit in the beginners terrain park last weekend and I couldn't successfully get over anything....I blame the slushy conditions on the day. Lol 
Anyway, I hope this place can make the time go faster until the next riding season. Heh


----------



## chomps1211

Ashcampbell said:


> Yeah I know...
> 
> ....But I feel old when those 8 yr old 4ft tall speed demons fly by doing tricks I havnt even thought of doing yet. :dizzy:


You know? I felt exactly like that 30+ years ago when I was failing my attempt at skiing! I got so frustrated & pissed watching two year olds whizzing around while I couldn't even make it UP the tow for the bunny hill! (...and it was only like a 50 ft long bunny to boot!) :blink:


But snowboarding clicked pretty quick for me. At least the basics did. So now when I see the yung'uns popping and ollying, boardsliding all over the place? I'm envious, but I don't hate them with a white hot passion like I did those rugrat skiers!


----------



## DiggerXJ

Flyinglotus said:


> Hello everyone! I'm 24 years old, and this was my first season to ride a snowboard....and I love it! I tried it out kinda late in the season so I'm pretty sad this season is already coming to an end. Since the first weekend I rode, I have literally went to a resort every weekend after that with my fiance, who I learned from. I have never liked winter before this and I wanted to move to an area with a mild climate where I didn't have to see snow again
> 
> again. But now, I love winter and want to go somewhere where I can ride all year. Up to this point I am able to do a bit of carve and sort of ride switch. I dabbled a bit in the beginners terrain park last weekend and I couldn't successfully get over anything....I blame the slushy conditions on the day. Lol
> 
> Anyway, I hope this place can make the time go faster until the next riding season. Heh



This is just like my story. Hated snow, hated winter, girlfriend taught me and now I absolutely love it all!


----------



## dsdavis

Welcome, td.1000, Ashcampbell, and Flyinglotus!


----------



## BizRider

dsdavis said:


> Hi! My turn to say hello!
> 
> My name is Doug, and I live in Philadelphia, PA. I'm 43 years old, and have a daughter who just turned 11. I grew up in central Illinois, and never set foot on a mountain with the exception of our family trip to the Rocky Mountains when I was about 8. I was a bit of a skateboarder in my teens (the late 80s), but was never able to do any tricks, or anything....just was an average rider. I like to bike and rollerblade, too. I did water ski a fair bit as a kid, and cross country skied as a teen (mostly on the flat grounds of a nearby golf course).
> 
> My daughter expressed an interest in snowboarding a few years ago, so I bought her a $20 "snowboard" from Target. It's red, plastic, and you just slide your feet into two plastic buckles on the top. She enjoyed it, though, and mastered going down our nearby hill pretty quickly.
> 
> For years, I'd been wanting to go to one of the relatively nearby mountains (Blue Mountain, Jack Frost/Big Boulder, Cambelback, etc.) to try my hand at skiing, but as my daughter's interest in snowboarding blossomed (especially after this year's winter Olympics), I thought, this is the year, let's just pick a date and go. So two Sundays ago, we drove up to Blue Mountain (about 90 minutes north of Philly), and purchased one of their (half price on Sundays!) rental/lesson/lift ticket packages. We took part in a group lesson that progressed through stages, and then practiced on the learning hills. We both decided that we might not be ready for a "real" trail (the "Vista" trail is the one we had access to), but we stayed till dark practicing, and really enjoyed ourselves.
> 
> Since then, I've been learning all I can about snowboarding: reading this forum, watching videos, visiting snowboard/ski stores, etc. I really had hoped to get back to Blue one more time before they close, but it probably won't happen, so we'll have to wait until next season.
> 
> I'm 6'2", and ride goofy foot. My daughter is about 5 feet tall, and rides normal.
> 
> Here's a picture of us at Blue:


Hi Doug, I live in the Philly area, had a lot of good times at Blue this year! 

I started snowboarding at about 13 (26 now) and lessons help a lot. I'm not sure how many different levels of instruction Blue has (just moved out here two years ago), but at this point instructors will definitely be a big help in getting you guys to the "real" trails. They'll be able to see little things in your riding that make balancing/turning/stopping much easier, and it probably won't take as long as you think to get to that level.

Once you guys learn to cruise, you can take it the difficulty as far as you want. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## ladyJ

Hey there. 

Posting from North Vancouver BC and ride grouse mountain for the cheap y2play passes. Getting into racing SBX next season. Any tips or advice on getting into the scene or gear to look at would be great!

5'6 
140 lbs 
Been riding for about 6-7 seasons worth.


----------



## poutanen

ladyJ said:


> Hey there.
> 
> Posting from North Vancouver BC and ride grouse mountain for the cheap y2play passes. Getting into racing SBX next season. Any tips or advice on getting into the scene or gear to look at would be great!
> 
> 5'6
> 140 lbs
> Been riding for about 6-7 seasons worth.


If you're on a budget, there's a used SBX forum out there you can get stuff cheaper. Brand new SBX boards range from $700 (Donek Razor, Volkl Coal Race) to about $1200-1800 (Kessler Cross, Oxess, Virus BX Comp, SG Force). 

Apexsport Canada offers discounts on Kessler gear if you're a member of one of the national racing organizations. Worth looking into.

They also suggest Burton Diodes as the go to bindings, and I've found Burton Driver Xs to be an awesome combo with the Diodes for freecarving.

Not sure if there's a womens boot as stiff as the Driver X, there is NO womens binding as stiff as the Diode. If you can fit into a smaller Driver X that may be the go to boot.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ladyJ

poutanen said:


> If you're on a budget, there's a used SBX forum out there you can get stuff cheaper. Brand new SBX boards range from $700 (Donek Razor, Volkl Coal Race) to about $1200-1800 (Kessler Cross, Oxess, Virus BX Comp, SG Force).
> 
> Apexsport Canada offers discounts on Kessler gear if you're a member of one of the national racing organizations. Worth looking into.
> 
> They also suggest Burton Diodes as the go to bindings, and I've found Burton Driver Xs to be an awesome combo with the Diodes for freecarving.
> 
> Not sure if there's a womens boot as stiff as the Driver X, there is NO womens binding as stiff as the Diode. If you can fit into a smaller Driver X that may be the go to boot.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Hey thanks, appreciate it a lot. Currently looking for a used kessler board. Dont know a thing about bindings or boots in regards to sbx gear. 

Is there a specific used forum you were referring to? 

Checked out the apex site. Your right the prices are quite high. So I'll keep an eye out for sales but having a hard time finding a 155-158 cm board.

Thanks again!


----------



## dsdavis

Hi, BizRider! Nice to hear from you! 

We will definitely be taking more lessons! Can't wait to get back on the hills!



Doug



BizRider said:


> Hi Doug, I live in the Philly area, had a lot of good times at Blue this year!
> 
> I started snowboarding at about 13 (26 now) and lessons help a lot. I'm not sure how many different levels of instruction Blue has (just moved out here two years ago), but at this point instructors will definitely be a big help in getting you guys to the "real" trails. They'll be able to see little things in your riding that make balancing/turning/stopping much easier, and it probably won't take as long as you think to get to that level.
> 
> Once you guys learn to cruise, you can take it the difficulty as far as you want. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## caiere

Angie

I've been lurking around on these forums for a while now haha. Thanks for always posting super helpful stuff! 16 yr old from Ontario, started at 14 with my school's ski/board club and loved it ever since  My family doesn't hit the slopes that often (anymore) so we only go maybe 3-5 a season which kinda sucks. 

Using some deeluxe boots and the same morrow board I started learning with. The park looks like tons of fun but I've always been too spooked by it to go alone. Seems intimidating!


----------



## dsdavis

Welcome to the world of non-lurkers, Angie. ;-) Good for you or saying hello!


----------



## ZachHD

Hello my name is Zachary and I'm a 15 year old snowboarder. 

I come from the Vancouver area and ride mostly Grouse, Cypress and Whistler.
I started snowboarding in grade 5 and loved it ever since.
Hopefully you will see me around here more as I am starting to be very fond of this website


----------



## Flyinglotus

DiggerXJ said:


> This is just like my story. Hated snow, hated winter, girlfriend taught me and now I absolutely love it all!


Hehe nice.  It's kinda funny how getting your significant other to teach you is a big no no on a lot of how to's but I didn't realize until after. My fiance did a decent job teaching me, despite the times when he contradicted himself which then got me all confused and frustrated. But next season, I'm planning to get an instructor to start the season right.


----------



## dsdavis

What's up, Zach! Welcome!!!!!!

My daughter is in fifth grade and loves snowboarding! (And Minecraft--not sure which she loves more!)


----------



## f00bar

43 year old from Western Mass. Skied all my life, took a hiatus about 7 years back. When my son turned 9 I decided to start him on a board. I always wanted to try but even in my 20s thought it'd be too hard a transition.

Came here a while ago looking for advice for him, but got the bug after seeing a few success stories from people my age. I think from my first post some people sas I had an itch that needed scratching.

Sunday was my first time out, then Thursday, and by yesterday was managing the whole mountain (granted its just the Berkshires) and keeping up with my son. In fact him seeing me not on skis and doing the same thing as him has been great at pushing him to improve. Yesterday was a great day.


----------



## Black_dragon

hello everyone !

im canadian from quebec ! (so i write and talk in french most of the time so this will explain my intermediate english) i have 20 year old start skiing was 4 year old to mebaby 17 year old then swicht to snowboard !! and never go back skiing a this time ! too much fun on a board !
after a full day of fun at the local hill with my family we go taking a walk with the dog and guess ? i do the walk with my snowboard !! (i think im too addict :yahoo: )

learn by a monitor who also friend so i have my lesson for free !

my setup is
board : ride snowboard control series 2008 158 cm
binding : flow (rear entrance) 
boot : salomon defcon 10 us


----------



## tony the homie

hey everyone.. 

I'm 21 years old. Public Relations major / spanish minor with one year left and this is my second season snowboarding.

Just got back from Jay Peak and thought I'd finally make an account here after lurking around for awhile.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## BeastRz

Hey people,
My name is Bob. 18 years old and currently living in Holland. 
I'm Dutch/English.

I started my experience on the snow with skiing. The season after
that I decided to go snowboarding. I've been snowboarding for 
about 7 years. Due to the lack of mountains and snow in 
Holland I go to an indoor hall at least twice a month. Every 
season I head to Saas Fee, Switzerland for a week or two.

This summer I'm heading to New Zealand to go shred :yahoo:

My current setup:
Lib-Tech T.Rice Pro 153
Burton Cartel
Burton Imperial


----------



## natalie

Hi everyone!

My name is Natalie. I live in milwaukee, wisconsin I'm 22 and iv been riding for 13 years. I go about 30-40 times per year but don't know too many people who will ride with me that much haha, so if your in the milwaukee area and ride alpine, little swiss, Tyrol, granite peak, etc I'd love to meet you! 

Iv recently gotten into park. Basic stuff, straight airs, grabs, boxes, flat rails. But I have the most fun charging and carving, the park scene helps with my Midwest boredom 

My current setups are lib tech TRS, flow prima and gnu park pickle, flow minx-se. Looking to get a burton feelgood for next year. I also ski, wakeboard and skateboard


----------



## dsdavis

Hello, to all: f00bar, Black_dragon, tony_the_homie, BeastRz, and natalie!

Black_dragon, bonjour! J'etude Francais pour trois ans en ecole. Ma Francais es mal, mais j'essaye! J'ai desire a essayer le downhill skiing. Peut-être next winter. Je vais visite France en un annee, so je practice ma Francais!


----------



## Ocho

dsdavis said:


> Black_dragon, bonjour! J'etude Francais pour trois ans en ecole. Ma Francais es mal, mais j'essaye! J'ai desire a essayer le downhill skiing. Peut-être next winter. Je vais visite France en un annee, so je practice ma Francais!


Had a year or two(?) of French in high school...I'm amazed I understood most of that! Never paid attention in class. Apparently some part of my brain did haha. That or I'm a genius.

Btw...sneaky 4th sentence statement on a snowboard forum 

Also, nice of you to be on top of this thread welcoming everyone. The rest of us are slackers.


----------



## ThredJack

I'm always a slacker in everything I do.

Welcome to the forum guys.


----------



## poutanen

EatRideSleep said:


> Also, nice of you to be on top of this thread welcoming everyone. The rest of us are slackers.


I used to welcome people in here too but nobody replied! I figured they didn't have "auto subscribe" on and had no idea anyone had replied to them... :icon_scratch:


----------



## Ocho

poutanen said:


> I used to welcome people in here too but nobody replied! I figured they didn't have "auto subscribe" on and had no idea anyone had replied to them... :icon_scratch:


Was probably when your title was Resident Creep-o-saurus.


----------



## Stony Rice

Hey all, my name is Eric and I live in Colorado.

Started boarding over 25 years ago and took a 10 year hiatus. I'm 42 and I have a 13 year old daughter who I just introduced to the sport.

Great excuse to get me back on the mountain and my daughter has fell completely in love with it.

Glad to be back.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Stony Rice said:


> Hey all, my name is Eric and I live in Colorado.
> 
> Started boarding over 25 years ago and took a 10 year hiatus. I'm 42 and I have a 13 year old daughter who I just introduced to the sport.
> 
> Great excuse to get me back on the mountain and my daughter has fell completely in love with it.
> 
> Glad to be back.


Welcome Stony to the forum and back to snowboarding, what board are you riding & where what Resort do you like in Colorado.


----------



## Stony Rice

SnowDogWax said:


> Welcome Stony to the forum and back to snowboarding, what board are you riding & where what Resort do you like in Colorado.



I have been riding some pretty old tech this season but after a demo day, I purchased a Never Summer Heritage X with Union Atlas bindings. 

Still trying to find a new pair of boots as mine are complete noodles now. Finding a 13 wide is pretty hard. 

I mainly ride at Powderhorn as it's only a half hour away from my house.


----------



## jtdad13

Hello! Name is Jason, 38 yrs old from NJ, decided to take the kids snowboarding this year towards the end of the season and all I have is one word " OBSESSED "! That goes for all of us. First time out fell for the first 2 hrs then started getting the hang of it, by the end of the day went down a blue dot trail! Since that day we've been out 3 other times ( once solo, all by myself).
Is it next winter yet?


----------



## Deacon

jtdad13 said:


> Hello! Name is Jason, 38 yrs old from NJ, decided to take the kids snowboarding this year towards the end of the season and all I have is one word " OBSESSED "! That goes for all of us. First time out fell for the first 2 hrs then started getting the hang of it, by the end of the day went down a blue dot trail! Since that day we've been out 3 other times ( once solo, all by myself).
> Is it next winter yet?


welcome to it. Hang around here, it'll help keep your stoke up all summer, but one side effect is becoming a gear whore, so watch out for that... :laugh:


----------



## MarshallV82

Stony Rice said:


> I have been riding some pretty old tech this season but after a demo day, I purchased a Never Summer Heritage X with Union Atlas bindings.
> 
> Still trying to find a new pair of boots as mine are complete noodles now. Finding a 13 wide is pretty hard.
> 
> I mainly ride at Powderhorn as it's only a half hour away from my house.


I visit Powderhorn once or twice a year, Sick little mountain! Seems like every run there were fresh lines, even if hasn't snowed in week! Love all the tree riding and cliff drops/rocks there. 

I find the Heritage really stiff and dead for my style, but it's a beast if you love railing down carves.

Welcome to the forum! I always talk up that mountain on here.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Stony Rice said:


> I have been riding some pretty old tech this season but after a demo day, I purchased a Never Summer Heritage X with Union Atlas bindings.
> 
> Still trying to find a new pair of boots as mine are complete noodles now. Finding a 13 wide is pretty hard.
> 
> I mainly ride at Powderhorn as it's only a half hour away from my house.


32 Exit Snowboard Boots 2014 | evo

This is a link to EVO a size 13 boot on sale the 32s are build for the wider foot, my foot is 4E 12. Hope this helps


----------



## Stony Rice

SnowDogWax said:


> 32 Exit Snowboard Boots 2014 | evo
> 
> 
> 
> This is a link to EVO a size 13 boot on sale the 32s are build for the wider foot, my foot is 4E 12. Hope this helps



Thanks for the link. I have seen those ones but I really want to put them on my feet prior to purchasing. 

I read somewhere also that the DC's run a bit wide. I found a pair of 13 Judges and they felt horrible. 

I was actually kind of set on getting them till I tried them on.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Stony Rice said:


> Thanks for the link. I have seen those ones but I really want to put them on my feet prior to purchasing.
> 
> I read somewhere also that the DC's run a bit wide. I found a pair of 13 Judges and they felt horrible.
> 
> I was actually kind of set on getting them till I tried them on.


Will cost only $7 if you return them….. Gas and your time cost more than that, read EVO policy


----------



## Stony Rice

SnowDogWax said:


> Will cost only $7 if you return them….. Gas and your time cost more than that, read EVO policy



Thanks. I never noticed that.


----------



## neni

:welcome: to all the recent new members!



The Deacon said:


> welcome to it. Hang around here, it'll help keep your stoke up all summer, but one side effect is becoming a gear whore, so watch out for that... :laugh:


Summer is less filled with information n snow pics but with a lot of entertaining drama 

Very true second statement... I had a 1 board in 4y average. This season it was vice verca


----------



## ethanbaggett

Hello! New to this forum. I'm a winter lover and definitely loves every single activity in the slope. Have a Good day everyone!


----------



## jtdad13

The Deacon said:


> welcome to it. Hang around here, it'll help keep your stoke up all summer, but one side effect is becoming a gear whore, so watch out for that... :laugh:


I'm afraid I've already become a gear whore


----------



## chomps1211

The Deacon said:


> ....one side effect is becoming a gear whore, so watch out for that... :laugh:





neni said:


> Very true second statement... I had a 1 board in 4y average. This season it was vice verca





jtdad13 said:


> I'm afraid I've already become a gear whore



....If you _ride_ 'em all? It _ain't_ whorin'! It's Gear "Escort!" :laugh:  :thumbsup:

Welcome all!


----------



## dsdavis

Yo, ethanbaggett! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ethanbaggett

dsdavis said:


> Yo, ethanbaggett! Welcome to the forum!


Thanks man! I'm still a beginner here, so I hope everyone could give me tips on what's the best board for beginners to intermediate snowboarders. Suggestions are much appreciated! Thanks a lot!


----------



## ThredJack

ethanbaggett said:


> Thanks man! I'm still a beginner here, so I hope everyone could give me tips on what's the best board for beginners to intermediate snowboarders. Suggestions are much appreciated! Thanks a lot!


Welcome to the forum.

You should be fine with any of the beginner boards from the reputable snowboard companies. Now's the time to buy, with the heavy discounts, though you may have to settle for which ever one you can find in your size.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ethanbaggett said:


> Thanks man! I'm still a beginner here, so I hope everyone could give me tips on what's the best board for beginners to intermediate snowboarders. Suggestions are much appreciated! Thanks a lot!


Don't buy a beginner's board...get an intermediate to advanced board....because if ur stoked and plan on riding more than 6-10+ a season, you will quickly progress beyond a beginner's level board and need another. So just get an intermediate board. Also see, understand the boot faq sticky section...boots are more important than board and bindings.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## Manicmouse

Hey

I'm new to the forum and just found this thread so thought I had better post in it 

I'm a 30 y/o who looks for powder and tends to avoid the park. Not afraid of pulling a grab off a kicker but bombing all mountain searching for pockets of pow is what I do.

Main achievement in life - teaching le wife to snowboard... No divorce yet.


----------



## dsdavis

Welcome, Manicmouse!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Howdy Muchachos!!!!!

Name's Mizu, I come from the land down under, where beer does flow, and men chunder!!!!!

Ya most likely cant hear the thunder, but if ya do ya better run, ya better take cover!!!!! 

ps I like Powder!!!!! (And exclamation marks)


----------



## Deacon

Mizu Kuma said:


> Howdy Muchachos!!!!!
> 
> Name's Mizu, I come from the land down under, where beer does flow, and men chunder!!!!!
> 
> Ya most likely cant hear the thunder, but if ya do ya better run, ya better take cover!!!!!
> 
> ps I like Powder!!!!! (And exclamation marks)


welcome. you'll meet you're long lost brother chomps soon enough! :laugh:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

The Deacon said:


> welcome. you'll meet you're long lost brother chomps soon enough! :laugh:


Cheers Deacon!!!!!

I've always wanted a brother from another mother!!!!! 

I think?????


----------



## Ashcampbell

Mizu Kuma said:


> Cheers Deacon!!!!!
> 
> I've always wanted a brother from another mother!!!!!
> 
> I think?????


What no Vegemite sandwich?


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Ashcampbell said:


> What no Vegemite sandwich?


Ahhh, you speaka my language!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211

The Deacon said:


> welcome. you'll meet you're long lost brother chomps soon enough! :laugh:


So I'm passionate about my posts!!!

So Sue me!  :laugh:


----------



## SnowDogWax

chomps1211 said:


> So I'm passionate about my posts!!!
> 
> So Sue me!  :laugh:


I'll sue for some Chunky Monkey:tongue4:


----------



## dsdavis

Be good be good be good, be good be good be good, be good be good be good, be good Jooooohhhhhhhhnnnnnnnyyyyyy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mizu Kuma

dsdavis said:


> Be good be good be good, be good be good be good, be good be good be good, be good Jooooohhhhhhhhnnnnnnnyyyyyy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Hi everyone!

New to the forum but not new to the game. I'm 52 yo and have been riding for the past 35 years. I get 50 to 100 days out of a season, most of these around the province of Quebec (Canada), where I live. I mostly ride pow and groomers with a heavily carve influenced style, so no parks for me (being old and fat with bad knees is a bad combo  ). I am a big guy (very very heavy) so I ride big boards (160cm to 185cm), stiff boots (Burton Driver X) and stiff bindings (Ride El Hefe).

I have been lucky enough to be involved with the design and testing of a few boards during the nineties with a couple of different local manufacturers. Being the shaper/designer and co-owner of a small skateboard/longboard company (my summer passion for the past 40 years), it was only a matter of time for us to start a snowboard division. We did so and I have been riding our boards for the past two seasons.

Looking forward to be part of the community and get involved in the forum. Hope to make some new friends and maybe, who knows, reconnect with some old ones.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Mig Fullbag said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New to the forum but not new to the game. I'm 52 yo and have been riding for the past 35 years. I get 50 to 100 days out of a season, most of these around the province of Quebec (Canada), where I live. I mostly ride pow and groomers with a heavily carve influenced style, so no parks for me (being old and fat with bad knees is a bad combo  ). I am a big guy (very very heavy) so I ride big boards (160cm to 185cm), stiff boots (Burton Driver X) and stiff bindings (Ride El Hefe).
> 
> I have been lucky enough to be involved with the design and testing of a few boards during the nineties with a couple of different local manufacturers. Being the shaper/designer and co-owner of a small skateboard/longboard company (my summer passion for the past 40 years), it was only a matter of time for us to start a snowboard division. We did so and I have been riding our boards for the past two seasons.
> 
> Looking forward to be part of the community and get involved in the forum. Hope to make some new friends and maybe, who knows, reconnect with some old ones.


Welcome to the forum what a great wealth or information you must have, stories that make many a snowboard junkie smile, will be looking forward to your post in the coming months…:eusa_clap:


----------



## ethanbaggett

Whoopsies! Thanks for the suggestions ThredJack and wrathfuldeity, very much appreciated! ^_^


----------



## Chadster77

*greetings*

Hi one and all.. just a quick intro. I'm a newbie, but been boarding 12/13 years. Learned to ride while living in Seoul, South Korea as an English teacher but am from the uk originally and back here now.. as a result of living in seoul I learned to ride on ice and slush depending on altitude and time of year! Not quite the conditions you get in Japan.. 

Currently riding an old Salomon Fastback 164 that I am looking to swap for something that will help me progress.. 

Good to be here.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

SnowDogWax said:


> Welcome to the forum what a great wealth or information you must have, stories that make many a snowboard junkie smile, will be looking forward to your post in the coming months…:eusa_clap:


Thanks SnowDogWax!


----------



## Cou

Hola,

im 17 years old, from Portsmouth UK. I ride for about 2 weeks a year with my family, and in my gap year (15/16 season) im planning on doing a season in a resort in the alps (thinking meribel/val thorens at the moment) doing slave labour for a free ski pass and bed to pass out in ccasion14: I enjoy longboarding with a couple of mates, and the thought of moving to somewhere in the USA (near a mountain) has been at the back of my mind for a while, but i havent really given it much practical thought, but the idea of getting 50 days+ a season instead of 12 or 13 makes me stupidly happy


----------



## Korian

*Hey *

Hey everyone!
Originally from Russia, I started skiing when I was 8, but switched to snowboarding when I was 10 (because it is way cooler duh). Unfortunately, because I went to high school in Brighton, UK, past 4 years I snowboarded for only few day per year  
However, now I live in California because of college (and partly because I can snowboard here haha), so back into the game!
Rode on Burton Feather since 2008 (or 09?), and although it's still surprisingly ok on a groomed snow (what I mostly got in St.Perersurg, Russia), this season upgraded to GNU B-Pro c3btx in order to bomb those black and double diamond slopes in Mammoth and to keep up with my skiers friends. Also looking for a cheap jibbing deck to crash! Hopefully I will decide on which one before the spring sale finishes 
I'm very excited to learn more about snowboarding and do be part of this community! :yahoo:


----------



## ice_man

I'm a relatively new boarder (3yrs) fro Australia and wanting to broaden my snowboarding experiences and hopefully meet some like minded peeps as well.


----------



## Bizlex

New to the forum, have posted before on another forum in Australia. Thought I would join up to get some advice on a trip we are planning for the end for the year. I posted a thread about it in the travel section. 
A bit about me, mid 20's male from Australia, only been snowboarding for about 5 years, only about 50 days max on snow though, so expensive here in oz. this will be my first time back on the board after a knee injury early last year, managed 5 days on a blown ACL. 
Keen to test it out on some US slopes at the end of the year!


----------



## Clevocapri

Hi people.

Another Australian here!

In 36 from Perth, Western Australia. We get zero snow here.

Ive grown up surfing and snowboarded for the first time in 2000. A total of 2 days. Loved it.
I didn't go again until a mate moved to Japan. Went to his wedding, drove through the mountains in summer. Still some snow. I told him I enjoyed snowboarding when I did it, he said I should come back in winter. 

So I went to Japan in Feb 2012, with a total of 2 days experience in snow.
Borrowed a board. Bought some pants, jacket and boots. Hit the snow and became an addict. My love of POW began!

Did a couple of days in Oz. Brought a Yes The Greats 160w and Rome 390 Boss bindings. A couple more days in oz.

Then 2014 back to Japan. More powder. After a couple of days getting back into it I was doing tree runs through knee deep powder. So much fun.

Bought another board on the weekend. A 2015 Yes Pick Your Line 161w with 2013 Flux SF45 bindings. And new Burton Ruler boots.
And booked flights to Japan for 2015!
Might sneak in a couple of days in Oz in July/August.

Sorry for the essay!

Take it easy.

Brett


----------



## Donutz

I'm always a little embarrassed about whining about our crappy seasons after reading something like this.

I'm a half-hour from 3 mountains. jeez.


----------



## poutanen

Donutz said:


> I'm a half-hour from 3 mountains. jeez.


Yep, although those mountains get more rain than powder!  jokes 

Our AB/BC season lasts over 6 months, startup before Halloween and goes until May 24... Not too shabby!


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> I'm always a little embarrassed about whining about our crappy seasons after reading something like this.
> 
> I'm a half-hour from 3 mountains. jeez.





poutanen said:


> Yep, although those mountains get more rain than powder!  jokes
> 
> Our AB/BC season lasts over 6 months, startup before Halloween and goes until May 24... Not too shabby!


   To the _both_ of ya!!!! :cheeky4: 



Welcome to all the other new members who've posted recently and whom we've neglected! :eusa_clap:
Ignore these two!  :laugh:


----------



## td.1000

I thought Australians lived in Banff, decent snow there


----------



## Clevocapri

It would take me 40 hours of driving [4000km] to get to my nearest mountain that gets snow! Haha.

Another problem we have is "ski season" started in Oz last week. It hasn't snowed yet!


----------



## Mr2h2j66

*Been looking for a forum*

Hey hey just a 24 y.o snowboarder out here in CA though lol /: Nice to be apart.


----------



## slevin19

Hi riders!
I'm 26 years old and i live in Naples, South Italy.
Unfortunatly, i've started snowboarding only 3 years, since my city is more famous for sea rather than moutains  and the nearest ski resort is about 2h, and i immediatly love this amazing sport!

Last winter season has been my best one with about 30 days out and so i could actually grow up in surfing and freestyle, buttering in particular.

This summer/autumn i'm going to spend a week on a european glacier (Les Deux Alpes or Hintertux on the first week of october) in order to improve my freestyle in park!

I'm already member of many italian snowboarding forum and now i hope to learn and meet many more passionate riders on snowboardingforum.com !!


----------



## slevin19

Hi riders!

I'm 26 years old and I live in Naples, South Italy.
Unfortunately, i've started snowboarding only 3 years ago since my city is more famous for its sea rather than mountains  and the nearest ski resort is about 2h and half and i immediately loved this amazing sport!

Last winter season had been my best one with about 30/35 days out and i actually grew up in surfing and escpecially in freestyle (buttering in particular)! 

This summer/autumn i'm going to spend a week on an european glacier (Les Deux Alpes on the end of July or Hintertux on the first week of Octorber) in order to improve my skills in park! XD

I'm already member of many italian snowboarding forum and i hope to learn more about snowboard and to meet a lot of appasionate riders on snowboardingforum.com !


----------



## Jota

Hello,i'm 15 and i'm from brazil, i live in salvador-Bahia, i just rode once and i loved it. We don't get much snow here in brazil but i have nice places near like Argentina and Chile. This cristmas i'm heading to new york and i wanna go snowboard. Any tips about snowboarding near new york is welcome.
Ps:Sorry for my bad english :laugh::,i'll get better...i promess:laugh::


----------



## poutanen

supertramp said:


> Hey there fellas,
> 
> Just joined the forum but have been boarding since '91. Obsessed with Supertramp.


:welcome:

Think I'm going to take the long way home tonight. Maybe I'll drive to Montana for breakfast tomorrow...


----------



## Gelaxus

Hey guys,

I am 27 from Vancouver BC (Originally from eastern Europe - Bulgaria). Ive been snowboarding for 2 years now and I have a pass for Grouse Mountain. 420 friendly but then again who isn't in BC? :yahoo:
I am not too crazy into park riding yet but I dont mind going off side jumps off my groomers.


----------



## chomps1211

poutanen said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Think I'm going to take the long way home tonight. *Maybe I'll drive to Montana for breakfast tomorrow...*


…hmnnnn? Breakfast in _America?? _Are you a "Dreamer?"


----------



## eightdaysaweek

Hi all,

I'm 20 from Auckland, New Zealand! Started my love for snowboard 3 years ago, and am an beginner-intermediate snowboarder!

:yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211

Welcome! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Manicmouse

eightdaysaweek said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm 20 from Auckland, New Zealand! Started my love for snowboard 3 years ago, and am an beginner-intermediate snowboarder!
> 
> :yahoo:


Welcome!

Hit any resorts yet this season? WTB more snow...


----------



## vchurnz

Hello! 

I am 20 years old and reside in the East coast of the US. Although I started off with skiing when I was about 8, I have been snowboarding since I was 12. Considering much of what we get is ice/slush, the best snow I've gotten was in the past season when I went to Canada and Vermont. I've been off terrain, on the mountain and I've done park. 

Soooo ready to learn more jumps and tricks. Currently looking to buy a new, shorter board. :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211

vchurnz said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am 20 years old and reside in the East coast of the US. Although I started off with skiing when I was about 8, I have been snowboarding since I was 12. Considering much of what we get is ice/slush, the best snow I've gotten was in the past season when I went to Canada and Vermont. I've been off terrain, on the mountain and I've done park.
> 
> Soooo ready to learn more jumps and tricks. Currently looking to buy a new, shorter board. :thumbsup:


good intro! Welcome. use the search features,… do a little research first, and when you've narrowed it down. you will get LOTS of help!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SnowOwl

vchurnz said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am 20 years old and reside in the East coast of the US. Although I started off with skiing when I was about 8, I have been snowboarding since I was 12.
> 
> Soooo ready to learn more jumps and tricks. Currently looking to buy a new, shorter board. :thumbsup:


Just wondering, how much riding have you been doing the past 8 years?


----------



## Julaay420

Hey everyone. My name is Julie and I'm 19. I have about 13 years experience and I'm trying to do big things this year. Living in Plymouth NH and trying to build a portfolio of tricks and enter comps. Y'all will be seeing a lot of my name on this site the next few months!


----------



## SnowOwl

Julaay420 said:


> Hey everyone. My name is Julie and I'm 19. I have about 13 years experience and I'm trying to do big things this year. Living in Plymouth NH and trying to build a portfolio of tricks and enter comps. Y'all will be seeing a lot of my name on this site the next few months!


Dope choice of digits for your name :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen

SnowOwl said:


> Dope choice of digits for your name :thumbsup:


She signed up to the site at 4:20 her time. Either that or she wanted to celebrate Hitlers birthday?!? :dizzy:


----------



## Manicmouse

SnowOwl said:


> Dope choice of digits for your name :thumbsup:


Key word is dope 



poutanen said:


> She signed up to the site at 4:20 her time. Either that or she wanted to celebrate Hitlers birthday?!? :dizzy:


Urban Dictionary: 420


----------



## poutanen

Manicmouse said:


> Urban Dictionary: 420


I helped organize one of the Marijuana Marches in Toronto a few years back... ccasion14:


----------



## Manicmouse

Got a lot more street cred than me then lol


----------



## timmytard

Julaay420 said:


> Hey everyone. My name is Julie and I'm 19. I have about 13 years experience and I'm trying to do big things this year. Living in Plymouth NH and trying to build a portfolio of tricks and enter comps. Y'all will be seeing a lot of my name on this site the next few months!


Pics too?:hope: 

We like pics:tongue4:


TT


----------



## MelisaBryan123

I am a Melisa from Maryland. I am a snowboarding and skiing lover but still a beginner. I hope to find helpful ideas here in the forum for the success of my snowboarding dream. Carpe diem! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deacon

MelisaBryan123 said:


> I am a Melisa from Maryland. I am a snowboarding and skiing lover but still a beginner. I hope to find helpful ideas here in the forum for the success of my snowboarding dream. Carpe diem! :thumbsup:


Step 1:
Stop skiing.


----------



## poutanen

Manicmouse said:


> Got a lot more street cred than me then lol


lol, I gave it up a while ago. Still puff every once in a while, but I was really into the whole decriminalization/legalization movement in Canada about 10-12 years ago.

We're still a "420 friendly" couple, even if neither of us smoke much anymore. :dizzy:


----------



## snowklinger

Deacon said:


> Step 1:
> Stop skiing.


and you forgot step 2: 

profit.


----------



## ML16

Gday Guys

Aussie living in Calgary now. Did my first proper winter just gone and looking forward to the upcoming season. I did 15 days which i thought was pretty good for a beginner/intermediate. Looking forward to trying to go at least every second weekend or more.

Cheers!


----------



## SnowOwl

ML16 said:


> Gday Guys
> 
> Aussie living in Calgary now. Did my first proper winter just gone and looking forward to the upcoming season. I did 15 days which i thought was pretty good for a beginner/intermediate. Looking forward to trying to go at least every second weekend or more.
> 
> Cheers!


Pretty amusing when we're suffering from the heat, you're enjoying the snow. Lucky. How much does a season pass go for where you're at? Welcome!


----------



## ML16

SnowOwl said:


> Pretty amusing when we're suffering from the heat, you're enjoying the snow. Lucky. How much does a season pass go for where you're at? Welcome!


Yeah "summer" here is like a warm winter for me. I actually work in Calgary, i'm not a lifty or anything like that. I relocated from Australia originally for 2 years but will stick around another 12-24 months on top of that at least.


----------



## pianoman201

Hello community. My name is Adam. I am an American living in Germany. I have snowboarded a couple times for the past 3 seasons, and ended up with a broken Sacrum (tailbone) from it. I'm at the point where I can go down a slope and transition back and forth from heelside to toeside. I guess I'm starting to carve. I would like to think I'm somewhere between beginner and intermediate level. I look forward to getting some of your feedback and responses!


----------



## timmytard

pianoman201 said:


> Hello community. My name is Adam. I am an American living in Germany. I have snowboarded a couple times for the past 3 seasons, and ended up with a broken Sacrum (tailbone) from it. I'm at the point where I can go down a slope and transition back and forth from heelside to toeside. I guess I'm starting to carve. I would like to think I'm somewhere between beginner and intermediate level. I look forward to getting some of your feedback and responses!


Hopefully it wasn't too bad cause, that one, is imo, one of the worst ones.


TT


----------



## poutanen

pianoman201 said:


> I guess I'm starting to carve.


:welcome:

And just for the sake of terms, this is "linking turns":






While this is "carving":


----------



## chomps1211

That's Pout for ya,...  Always such a stickler for the rules!!!


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> That's Pout for ya,...  Always such a stickler for the rules!!!


Enjoying Donut's presents? :rotfl:


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Enjoying Donut's presents? :rotfl:


Hahaha! You betcha!   Don't be jealous tho, you've posted some great smilies yourself. 



Signed, "Limpalong chomps!
:broken:


----------



## poutanen

neni said:


> Enjoying Donut's presents? :rotfl:


OH GOD, NEW SMILEY'S?!?!?! Watch out for the chompsasaurus!!!

:broken::medic:oke:uke:


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Enjoying Donut's presents? :rotfl:





poutanen said:


> OH GOD, NEW SMILEY'S?!?!?! Watch out for the chompsasaurus!!!
> 
> :broken::medic:oke:uke:


LOL! The new batch of emoticons are Great!!!! Closest thing I got to a "Get Well Soon" card during my hospital stay! 

Donuts,… Don't let 'em rag you for this! We needed some new ones for a while now and you gave us some that should really come in *handy* around here! :handy::handy::handy: :hooked:


----------



## pianoman201

poutanen said:


> :welcome:
> 
> And just for the sake of terms, this is "linking turns":


Thank you for that explanation. It almost seems to me that Intermediate turning eventually, with enough skill and practice, can become carving. I am at the "Intermediate Turning" phase.


----------



## pianoman201

timmytard said:


> Hopefully it wasn't too bad cause, that one, is imo, one of the worst ones.
> 
> 
> TT


If you are talking about my tailbone, yes, it was pretty bad. Hurt a lot for a couple of weeks, then went out and snowboarded again on it, hurt it more. Some x-rays reveled that I shouldn't have taken the second trip. Spent about a month sitting on a doughnut pillow and avoiding sit-ups.


----------



## f00bar

pianoman201 said:


> Hello community. My name is Adam. I am an American living in Germany. I have snowboarded a couple times for the past 3 seasons, and ended up with a broken Sacrum (tailbone) from it.


Ok, I skimmed a bit fast and misread sacrum for something else and cringed a bit...mg:mg:


----------



## chomps1211

f00bar said:


> Ok, I skimmed a bit fast and misread sacrum for something else and cringed a bit...mg:mg:


Talk about ridin' "All Balls Out" eh? :blink:


----------



## pianoman201

f00bar said:


> Ok, I skimmed a bit fast and misread sacrum for something else and cringed a bit...mg:mg:


Yes, that's why I call it by it's...bone...name...thing...It gets great reactions. Either way though, a broken tail bone sucks.


----------



## Ashcampbell

Yeah I did something to mine when I crashed up a ramp. My wife was all like go see a Dr. I'm thinking yeah what are they gona do? Give me a plaster enema?

Its been about 6 weeks now but holy shit was the plane rides home rough. Jus call me Shifty McShiftsalot.


----------



## chomps1211

Ashcampbell said:


> Yeah I did something to mine when I crashed up a ramp. My wife was all like go see a Dr. I'm thinking yeah what are they gona do? Give me a plaster enema?
> 
> Its been about 6 weeks now but holy shit was the plane rides home rough. *Jus call me Shifty McShiftsalot.*


:rotfl: :rotfl:

_Yeeeah_ *buddy!! * Dude! _NOT_ laughin at you, laughing _with_ you!! "Shifty McShiftsalot??" LOL! I definitely know _that_ pain!!. I busted mine when I was a teenager on an iced toboggan run. (bounced off the back o the ride, came down hard on the ice!)

That thing has on occasion plagued me on n off for decades. The thing is, I only just recently confirmed on an X-ray that it was in fact broken. (Last bone on my Coccyx is sort of folded over!) :blink: Ouch!!

Do yourself a favor and do a little research on the subject tho. Depending on how it's busted, (…or not) there are actually some pretty serious nerve issues that can result from it. You will want to make sure you aren't experiencing any of them. (I know when I read some of them, I was grateful that mine only hurt like hell!!!) :blink:


----------



## Bigpapayokon

Hey, my name is Graham, I am 22 years old, I currently have a ride highlife UL 2012 board and am still looking for bindings, I live in ontario canada, and cant wait for the next snowboard season.


----------



## SnowDragon

Bigpapayokon said:


> Hey, my name is Graham, I am 22 years old, I currently have a ride highlife UL 2012 board and am still looking for bindings, I live in ontario canada, and cant wait for the next snowboard season.


Where do you ride Graham?
There are a number of Ontarians on this forum.
You might meet up with some of us.


----------



## Bigpapayokon

I am actually fairly new at this, but last year I rode mostly at Glen Eden, mainly because it was really close and cheap as hell, this season I hope to get to more places though, maybe a day at blue mountain or something, I know I might be going to vermont this year with some friends.


----------



## easyrider562

Hey all, my name is Dan Seagren. 

I'm 23 years old and currently living in Brooklyn, NY working as a chief engineer for LEIF Technologies.

I grew up in Long Beach, CA and did most of my riding around Tahoe, though I learned in Colorado Springs.

Hoping to learn some riding tips and tricks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stony Rice

Welcome aboard easyrider. 

Sounds kind of like me. I grew up on Cali. Moved to Queens. Now I'm in Colorado.


----------



## SnowOwl

Stony Rice said:


> Welcome aboard easyrider.
> 
> Sounds kind of like me. I grew up on Cali. Moved to Queens. Now I'm in Colorado.


Sounds like Me. I grew up in Cali. Except I'm still stuck here....hahaha


----------



## easyrider562

Thanks Stony Rice. Where do you usually ride in CO?

Consider yourself lucky, StonyOwl hahah. I can't wait to move back


----------



## Stony Rice

I am on the west slope. Powderhorn, Telluride, Snowmass are my usual haunts.


----------



## Ancient One

*Intro*

As the user name implies, I am older than dirt (68 soon!) I have been riding since 1995 off and on. I now live in Bend and am going to re-dedicate myself to riding the snowboard this season. I am an all mountain cruiser and love the pow. See you on the mountain!

Mike


----------



## DevilWithin

Welcome to the forum Ancient One! Here's to a great upcoming season.


----------



## Donutz

:welcome:


.......


----------



## 61ragtop

I am not sure I have ever posted in here...... Been around for a couple seasons on here with a few posts and replies to other posts. From the Vancouver BC area Langley to be exact. I am a Seymour regular and ride 30-35+ days/nights a season. This is a great forum with a lot of good people, glad to be a part of it!!


----------



## Talvien

Hey, my name is Freddy, 21 years old and I live in Wuppertal, Germany.
I've been snowboarding for 4 years, but only once a year. For this season I bought my first own equipment containing a Burton TWC Pro with Burton cartel bindings.


----------



## Forever Young

*Hi All*

Just joined, from Oz. Coming to america this Winter

See you around the Forum


----------



## Snow Hound

Talvien said:


> Hey, my name is Freddy, 21 years old and I live in Wuppertal, Germany.
> I've been snowboarding for 4 years, but only once a year. For this season I bought my first own equipment containing a Burton TWC Pro with Burton cartel bindings.


That's pretty close to Düsseldorf right? \o/ Fortuna \o/ How long does it take you to get to the mountains? With your new board you are really going to have to up your game this season. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mkbr

Just joined! 24 years old from Toronto... Spend most of my winter at Blue Mountain. Waiting on the day I can fly out to the west coast.


----------



## DevilWithin

Welcome to the forum mkbr!


----------



## dieseld

So I just posted in the boards forum already but never got to introducing myself.


39 year old father here! Been snowboarding less than *10 day*s over the last 10 years and I finally just BOUGHT my own gear. I figure I got to keep up with my kids 


Looking forward to conquering more greens and tackling a few blues this year!


----------



## Deacon

dieseld said:


> So I just posted in the boards forum already but never got to introducing myself.
> 
> 
> 39 year old father here! Been snowboarding less than *10 day*s over the last 10 years and I finally just BOUGHT my own gear. I figure I got to keep up with my kids
> 
> 
> Looking forward to conquering more greens and tackling a few blues this year!


Atta boy. There's a lot of us in a similar position. Where do you ride at?


----------



## dieseld

First 2 times were way the heck up at smugglers notch. But looking now for places closer than 7.5 hours away. Furtherest I'm looking now is mount snow. Smugglers both really impressed is when they tagged out kids with GPS cuffs for camp. 

Looking for family centered/ friendly places closer to Long Island. Feel free to suggest.


----------



## cookiedog

dieseld said:


> First 2 times were way the heck up at smugglers notch. But looking now for places closer than 7.5 hours away. Furtherest I'm looking now is mount snow. Smugglers both really impressed is when they tagged out kids with GPS cuffs for camp.
> 
> Looking for family centered/ friendly places closer to Long Island. Feel free to suggest.


If you are looking for a day trip I can recommend Camelback,PA or Mountain Greek,NJ both very family friendly have snow tubing and nice lodge. Further north I think White Face mountain is decent family place with bunch of kid's programs and day care center.


----------



## RustyOregon

Hello. 32 y/o from Portland, Oregon. Ride Mt. Hood, Skibowl, Timberline and Meadows. I'm all about powder, fast groomers, storm riding and blue birds after a heavy dump. You wont find me in the park often. I get "sick" a lot from work during the winter.


----------



## Donutz

RustyOregon said:


> Hello. 32 y/o from Portland, Oregon. Ride Mt. Hood, Skibowl, Timberline and Meadows. I'm all about powder, fast groomers, storm riding and blue birds after a heavy dump. You wont find me in the park often. I get "sick" a lot from work during the winter.


40% of illnesses happen on a friday or monday. :shrug:


----------



## larrytbull

cookiedog said:


> If you are looking for a day trip I can recommend Camelback,PA or Mountain Greek,NJ both very family friendly have snow tubing and nice lodge. Further north I think White Face mountain is decent family place with bunch of kid's programs and day care center.


Don't go to camelback unless it is a weekday,weekends are zoo's look at Jack Frost/Big Boulder they are less crowded (bit smaller) 

if you need daycare, look at shawnee mt, they have a day care, and are smaller as well.

if you are looking for hotel as well look at bear creak


----------



## dieseld

taking it all into consideration! Camelback was recommended. 

I think ANYPLACE on a weened in a zoo so Im aiming for midweek!


----------



## larrytbull

dieseld said:


> taking it all into consideration! Camelback was recommended.
> 
> I think ANYPLACE on a weened in a zoo so Im aiming for midweek!


This is not always the case in the Pocono's many of the smaller resorts are much less crowded.
What type of riding /services are you looking for?


----------



## dieseld

I guess a lot of greens and blues. I really want to sharpen my skills in just riding from top to bottom without a fall. That would be a huge goal. 

To do ten green or a few blues and stay up the entire time...


----------



## cookiedog

yeah that's true sometimes cammelback is a shithole during the weekends, but sometimes it's not bad at all. If i have to go there on the weekend I go there 1hour before they open to get a parking spot. BTW snowbtubing there is a different parking lot, down the road. and from what I've seen place is packed. But there is a shuttle.


----------



## larrytbull

dieseld said:


> I guess a lot of greens and blues. I really want to sharpen my skills in just riding from top to bottom without a fall. That would be a huge goal.
> 
> To do ten green or a few blues and stay up the entire time...


greens and blues

would be :
Blue Mountain (allentown) nice long runs less crowded than camel back

Jack frost Hazelton-
Not Crowded, smaller runs almost no wait on greens or blues 
many blues , 3 greens

Camel Back, Tannersville
Greens that run into blues etc More crowded during weekend a little longer wait on lifts


best bet is that ll of these have a live web cam active during season
watch during the week and make a decision based on what you see

if you have kids, in 4th or 5th grade look at getting skipass @ skipa.com prior to going


----------



## snowboardty

Just joined! 20 year old snowboarder out of salt lake city utah. riding canyons and now stoked to have park city included in the epic pass too! been riding at canyons for 6 years. stoked to be on here! heres a little bit of riding in the terrain park at canyons with a couple homies! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNEVLd9Z0j8&list=UU9iJh1U6s71vnAmP3DLFk_A


----------



## dieseld

larrytbull said:


> greens and blues
> 
> would be :
> Blue Mountain (allentown) nice long runs less crowded than camel back
> 
> Jack frost Hazelton-
> Not Crowded, smaller runs almost no wait on greens or blues
> many blues , 3 greens
> 
> Camel Back, Tannersville
> Greens that run into blues etc More crowded during weekend a little longer wait on lifts
> 
> 
> best bet is that ll of these have a live web cam active during season
> watch during the week and make a decision based on what you see
> 
> if you have kids, in 4th or 5th grade look at getting skipass @ skipa.com prior to going


Much appreciated!


----------



## Southernsnow2

Considering I've already posted elsewhere on the site, I should probably get this out of the way. 

25 year old Arkansan, tripping to the rockies since I was 16. Can't get enough of it!


----------



## ada

Hello from Turkey, I'm ada
Have been snowboarding (not so frequently) for 5 years and this year I have decided to quit school&become a snowboard instructor to chase my dreams!
Wish me luck


----------



## dsdavis

Hi, ada! Welcome to the forum!

Best of luck in following your dream! Even if things don't go as you expect, at least you're going for what you want in life!

Have fun!!!!


----------



## Frickinfractals

*Howdy*

I'm from Utah and ride at Brighton. I've been lurking on here for a while and finally decided to join.


----------



## SnowOwl

Frickinfractals said:


> I'm from Utah and ride at Brighton. I've been lurking on here for a while and finally decided to join.


How did you go about including fractals in your name...I have a feeling I might already know :wavetowel2:


----------



## Frickinfractals

When I first learned of fractals they blew my mind.


----------



## poutanen

Frickinfractals said:


> When I first learned of fractals they blew my mind.


I've got a few books on chaos from the 80's, fun reading material that's for sure!


----------



## Vortxe

Well, I dont see a structure for this post so screw it. 
I am Friedrich, from USA/Germany, interesting story to that. 
I lived in Colorado, but now I am in japan. So looking forward to hitting the lifts this year at Niseko! 
Still learning to do the most basic stuff perfectly, but overall enjoying snowboarding! :yahoo:


----------



## DevilWithin

Welcome to the forum Vortxe!

:welcome:


----------



## Dirrty

*intro*

Just stopping by to introduce myself to the forum

I'm 26 and from California, been riding since I was 13 with a small hiatus @ around 24.

I worked as an instructor for 3 years, sold snowboards for 2.

Freeriding is my passion; when i was a instructor i was encouraged to learn new tricks in the park and then apply them to the groomers but i never said i had a trick till I nailed it off a natural feature

Dirrty was my stage name as an instructor in the Tahoe area.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Welcome Dirtty dig into this site... and keep nailing those natal features.


----------



## andrewbishop66

Hi Im Andrew live in essex uk snowboarding for 6ish years just quilified as BASI level 1 instructor oh and im an old git 48 years old this year


----------



## amebismo

Hi, my name is amebismo. I'm from Bcn, Spain. I've been snowboarding for 20 years now (man, time do fly!). I went to Colorado twice and loved every minute of it but I usually shred in Europe. I'm new here and English is not my mother tongue so be patient with me:wavetowel2:.


----------



## SnowDogWax

amebismo said:


> Hi, my name is amebismo. I'm from Bcn, Spain. I've been snowboarding for 20 years now (man, time do fly!). I went to Colorado twice and loved every minute of it but I usually shred in Europe. I'm new here and English is not my mother tongue so be patient with me:wavetowel2:.


Welcome amebismo... time does fly. Will be going to Colorado myself for the first time this year. Your English so far is fine..... Again welcome..


----------



## Sir1123

Hello everyone. Henry here from 
South Carolina. 21 yo with 5 years experience out west. Love this forum been creeping awhile.


----------



## xlKamikazeelx

*Noob*

What up yall? New to the forum been riding since I was 17 and Im now 32 and effin love it still. I live in one of the best places for it too. Grew up on east coast and now live in Colorado.


----------



## SnowDogWax

xlKamikazeelx said:


> What up yall? New to the forum been riding since I was 17 and Im now 32 and effin love it still. I live in one of the best places for it too. Grew up on east coast and now live in Colorado.


Welcome to forum. WOW 15 years on a board. What is your favorite mountain in Colorado & what is your set-up board, bindings, & boots.


----------



## xlKamikazeelx

*SnowDogWax*

Trust me, it sounds bigger than it is. And they weren't all consecutive either. I can bomb with the best of em and ride the trees, but when it comes to jumps, im just getting too old to risk it. 

Right now I got 2 boards that I go back and fourth from. A Ride 156 and a Burton Custom X 152. Burton bindings and DC boots with the Cobra ties. Stance is Goofy and Duck. I was also an instructor a while back, so Im pretty good at teaching. But like I said when it comes to jumps or drops, my penis becomes inverted . What about yourself? what you ride? Oh and my fave mountain is Vail. I live in Avon now though so I might have to start hittin up the Beave. I'm just way to impatient/lazy to take a bus to the next town, when there is literally a mountain in your back yard.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Funny how jumps have that effect... Will be in Colorado for first time in November & most of December. Ride Darker Series, Rossi XV, GNU Hot Knife, Burton Diodes, Burton Cartels, Union Atlas, Drivers X, 32 Prime boots. 
Also racing hard boots UPZ, Coiler 179cm Metal GS & Slalom


----------



## xlKamikazeelx

SnowDogWax said:


> Funny how jumps have that effect... Will be in Colorado for first time in November & most of December. Ride Darker Series, Rossi XV, GNU Hot Knife, Burton Diodes, Burton Cartels, Union Atlas, Drivers X, 32 Prime boots.
> Also racing hard boots UPZ, Coiler 179cm Metal GS & Slalom


Holy eff. You got one for everyday of the week?  Never done alpine. That shit looks nasty though. Every time I ride the gondy/lift up, I love watching them just make these sic cuts.

Hit me up if you need an Epic Pass or tickets, hell even lodging. Been in the valley for a bit and just became a Reservation Sales Agent. I know I got the hook up on tickets. We got deals for diff times. No deals on Christmas week though, they like to gouge everyone those 2 weeks.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Have both Epic Local & Copper season pass. Leaving Pittsburgh for Colorado Nov, 12th. Already booked at Breck & Copper, until December 18th.
Plan on being back March-April will PM you when I'm in Colorado about lodging for end of season.


----------



## xlKamikazeelx

Sure thing. pretty sure I can get some good end o the season stuff.


----------



## LA Forever

What's up? Saw this thread and thought I should contribute. My name is Simoun and I am 29. I started snowboarding 4 years ago and am kicking myself for not starting sooner. I'm an intermediate/advanced rider now, so my friends say. I ride a Burton Custom Flying V with Cartels. I am looking to upgrade to the Custom X this season to further my abilities. 

I live in LA and I usually go to Bear when I'm not on a trip, if I am, it's either Mammoth, Tahoe, or Breck. 

I've had an Epic Local pass the past 3 years and I love it. Got Park City/Canyons, Mammoth, Tahoe, and Breck/Keystone planned this season! I hope I get to meet some of you. :snowboard3::banana:


----------



## SnowDogWax

I also have an Epic Local pass this year. When will you be at Breck/Keystone.


----------



## LA Forever

SnowDogWax said:


> I also have an Epic Local pass this year. When will you be at Breck/Keystone.


I will be there Christmas week (Dec 22-27) I believe.. not set in stone yet though.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Have a great time. Will be leaving Colorado almost just as you arrive.


----------



## SnoRida

Summit County CO transplant / local here - moved up from FL 4 years ago and picked up the sport so I'd be able to carry on conversations with the locals. Ride Keystone and A-basin exclusively because the yearly pass is cheap ($299), and I need to save money for new gear (not to mention, between those two mountains there's plenty of terrain to keep me occupied)!

Pretty much just carve and bomb down groomers - not a park guy. I'll ride blues all day long, with the occasional black, but bumps are the bane of my existence. I'd say I'm at about intermediate level. 

5'9", 150 lbs, currently riding a K2 Darkstar 159 (probably a little too long, but that's what the guy at Christy suggested when I was starting out, and I was pretty clueless at the time), with Burton Custom bindings, but looking to upgrade to something a little more all-mountain specific, probably a Unity Dominion 155. Still completely confused about what bindings to go with. Rocking size 10 Vans Aura dual boa boots cause I'm a sissy.

Got lazy the past couple of years, but I'm planning on getting out to ride a lot more this year. Joined the forum to keep me stoked!


----------



## Zach Blue Mount

How do i post my own question. Im new to the forum and have some qeustions. Can someone help me out. Thanks


----------



## Donutz

Zach Blue Mount said:


> How do i post my own question. Im new to the forum and have some qeustions. Can someone help me out. Thanks


Go to the proper forum section, then use the "New Thread" button near the top left of the web page.


----------



## chrisac

*Hi all*

Hi this is Chris, pretty new to boarding only 12 days on the snow, but loving it!


----------



## BillyNicola_11

I'm Billy, I'm 19 and from Hightstown New Jersey.


----------



## DevilWithin

Hi Chris and Billy...welcome to the forum!


----------



## Manicmouse

Zach Blue Mount said:


> How do i post my own question. Im new to the forum and have some qeustions. Can someone help me out. Thanks


Introduce yourself a little too


----------



## hmscooper

Hi guys, I'm Matt. I live on the Sunshine Coast in Australia. Have been boarding for about 2 years now. Usually ride in NZ or Aus but am venturing to Banff next year for about a month of boarding. I would consider myself an intermediate rider however I am new into board tech and what not as I usually just rented boards that were recommended to me. I hope to learn heaps and meet other boarders.


----------



## ML16

Welcome fellow Aussie. Banff is a great place to ride. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Kangry135

From Los Angeles, CA and can't wait for the season to start in 7 days.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Kangry135 said:


> From Los Angeles, CA and can't wait for the season to start in 7 days.


Sorry that you live in LA 
Welcome to the forum..:hairy:


----------



## scooter1974

Hello, I'm 40 yrs old and I am trying to break back into snowboarding after a 20 yr absence. 
I live in Algonac Michigan
I started on this site 2 days ago and in that time Ive had many members give advice and help with issues I was having with boots and bindings, and actually had one ship me free equip!!!! A thousand thanx to Wiredsport!!!!!

The snowboarding community has proved that no matter what your age, we all have that same thread in the head!!


----------



## chomps1211

scooter1974 said:


> Hello, I'm 40 yrs old and I am trying to break back into snowboarding after a 20 yr absence.
> I live in Algonac Michigan
> 
> …..A thousand thanx to Wiredsport!!!!!
> 
> The snowboarding community has proved that no matter what your age, we all have that same thread in the head!!


Welcome and,.. Holy shit! Unless you've got a little local hill right across the border from you, you're a lot further from even the shitty little local hills we've got here in SE. MI!  I feel for ya!

If you haven't already, You should check the MI. Regional Forum here. It's one of the more active of the regionals on this site. There's a bunch of us in there that regularly miss out on getting together to ride with each other!  Lol! :hairy:

Anyway,.. Welcome. Check the regional, maybe you will find a riding bud or two there! :thumbsup:


----------



## scooter1974

Ya, every hill is at least 1 to 2 hrs. Mt. Brighton is the best for down here. The rest are north, or go through Canada to Vermont!!!!!
The shitty little hills will be sufficient for the next season or two as I get acquainted with the sport again!!!! definitely looking for groups to join to hit the local hills!!!!:hairy:


----------



## jimmypeebs

*Calgary, AB*

Hey all, 

Living in Calgary, AB 
Home mtn. Sunshine Village

Whats goood ! !


----------



## snownamaste

Hi, i'm 34 and live in Rio de Janeiro and suffer from SAD (snow absence disorder) :hairy:

Jokes aside i first skied when i was 11 in Breckeridge and than first boarding at 16 on same place.

After 10 years with no riding back in 2008 got back to Argentina, Chile, Austria and Switzerland. My favorite place so far is Verbier, insane backcountry!

Going to Whistler for the first time in Jan 17 - 24, 2015 and looking forward to meet new boarders there as will travel solo!

I surf in Rio and like to go off piste most of the time on the snow, riding a Taro Tamai snow surf design board which highly recommend for those who like off piste and powder (no good for parks).

Namaste


----------



## tpsa84

Greetings from Chicago,

My name is Tom, I'm 29. I had a brief introduction to snowboarding about 7-8 years ago and that's pretty much where my adventure with snowboarding ended.
I'm planning to start again this season. Looking forward to it.

Thanks,
Tom.


----------



## scooter1974

@ tpsa84 you must be mtn deficient as much as i am in michigan. :shipwrecked:


----------



## muffinstar16

Michigan born and raised. Been boarding for almost 12 years now. I'm nineteen this december. In the off season i pick up skateboarding and surfing (which is hard to do in michigan but its doable) and other such board sports. Nice to meet ya!


----------



## chomps1211

muffinstar16 said:


> Michigan born and raised. Been boarding for almost 12 years now. I'm nineteen this december. In the off season i pick up skateboarding and *surfing (which is hard to do in michigan but its doable*) and other such board sports. Nice to meet ya!


I met and started riding with young lady two years ago who also surfed Lake MI. She told me it's really only possible during the winter months! That's when the waves are the biggest and most ridable! Now _That_ takes some commitment! (…or show's you're in need *of* "commitment!")  :hairy:

(…my friend has since moved to Switzerland! Her shredding opportunities are obviously better, I can't say what her surfing prospects are like!) 

Welcome to the forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen

jimmypeebs said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Living in Calgary, AB
> Home mtn. Sunshine Village
> 
> Whats goood ! !


:welcome:

There's a good number of us on here from the Calgary area. You new here or born and raised? :hairy:


----------



## KEL52

Introduction as new member from Calgary, AB CANADA

Grew up skiing on the "pimple of the Saskatchewan prairies" at Mount Blackstrap

Fortunately, closer now to great Rocky Mountain skiing, primarily Sunshine/Lake Louise. If you are ever traveling this way, give a shout, and we can lead you in the right directions !

Involved in company KEL52[dot]com doing a Kickstarter for cool helmet audio system. If this is your type of thing, check it out.


----------



## Ashcampbell

Try snowboarding in nebraska!


----------



## scooter1974

no, try snowboarding in michigan:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211

Ashcampbell said:


> Try snowboarding in nebraska!





scooter1974 said:


> no, try snowboarding in michigan:hairy:


:laugh: Yup! …Only reason it's worse in MI is, _NOBODY_ in their right mind expects to be able to snowboard in _Nebraska!_    When You live in a state that is smack dab in the middle of the snowbelt like we do,..? You kinda expect the conditions to be better than they generally are! :dunno:

At least you're a good what,.. 8-12 hours closer to the front range? We're looking at a 20+ hour drive to get to anyplace good out west! 

_(I do remember driving thru NE. back in '96 on my way back to MI. Fuck!!! That is some flat assed country tho!)_ :eyetwitch2:


----------



## scooter1974

chomps, have u seen the forecast for northern mi. lately? possible :snowplow::snowplow: north of flint.


----------



## scooter1974

tropical storm is gonna send the clod stuff down from canada:snowing:


----------



## tioli.co

What's up,

Just joined. Been in CO for the past six years. Born in MA but never really did anything snow-sports related till I moved out here. I'm 34, so I'm a latecomer, but its a blast. Currently on a Ride DH2 with Flux RK30 bindings... 

Thanks for having me! Look forward to learning from this.


----------



## JarrodCL

New member as of today  A late starter to boarding (being in Australia, the seasons are a little less prolific than in other places, so I never quite got around to it). Biggest mistake of my life. It's summer (almost) and I thought I'd be pumped for surfing, but I can't stop thinking about boarding. Already planned a trip to Mammoth in January and next seasons trips locally and over to NZ are being plotted out.

Always up for meeting new people in the mountain, if there's any Victorian Australians lurking around the forums!


----------



## Beedo

*New to a Forum*

Hi Everyone,

My name is Danny I am from Miami, FL therefore I don't get to go snowboarding much but the few times I have it has been the shiz! Actually joined the forum to get some info on a Vintage Jeffrey Brushie Burton snowboard I am trying to sell as well as a Snow Jammer board. Hope to learn a lot, and if anyone does know a thing or to about these boards or just boards in general my blog is called: What is this Burton Jeffrey Brushie Worth?

Hope to Hear From You All


----------



## timmytard

Beedo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Danny I am from Miami, FL therefore I don't get to go snowboarding much but the few times I have it has been the shiz! Actually joined the forum to get some info on a Vintage Jeffrey Brushie Burton snowboard I am trying to sell as well as a Snow Jammer board. Hope to learn a lot, and if anyone does know a thing or to about these boards or just boards in general my blog is called: What is this Burton Jeffrey Brushie Worth?
> 
> Hope to Hear From You All


I can't find your blog thing


----------



## Beedo

Here it is:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/153114-help-what-burton-jeffrey-brushie-worth.html


----------



## Wreck715

Whats up Snowboarding Forum!!!

I started snowboarding about 3 years ago, its an awesome sport and i love it! although being from Houston, Tx makes it a bit challenging to get on the mountain. My friends and i have tried to make a yearly tradition to go somewhere for a few days and we should have a Durango/Wolf Creek trip in January.


----------



## snow.bunny

Hi all! My name is Tammy.. this is my second season out in Colorado. I really fell in love with snowboarding last year, even though my first time on a board was age 14. I lived in the Midwest then and didn't really get to do it a lot. I really want to improve my technique and unlearn some bad habits and wanna try park this year.. so hoping to pick up some good tips from here!


----------



## Snowboard115

*introduction to me*

Hello i am a begginer snowboarder from WA. I luv LOTR.:blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Snowboard115

:blahblah::blahblah:I am 13 i luv snowboarding and im A begginner that Luvs LOTR:blahblah::blahblah::excl:


----------



## Snowboard115

glad to meet you too


----------



## xstepher

Hi, new to the forum. I'm 25, living in Alaska. Started snowboarding last season and looking for people to hit the slopes with this season (whenever the snow gets here, having a little dry spell up here at the moment). So if anyone on here is looking for a riding partner in Alaska and know about any backcountry spots, hit me up.


----------



## Whirlwind3

Hey guys, my names Dylan and i'm 22 years old currently living in NE Wyoming. Been boarding for 3 or 4 years whenever i can. I finally purchased all new or semi new stuff for this coming season. My mountain opens next Friday, and I am stoked.


----------



## Duffman

Hey everyone been lurking for while finally decided to join. I do all my riding in Tahoe (hoping that changes this season) my most frequented mountains are kirkwood and sierra. I average about 90 days a season definitely gonna try my hardest to break 100 this year. I'm 26 and unfortunately just got into boarding two seasons ago. Season three just started today, I hope Tahoe gets a proper winter this year.


----------



## Matterham

Hey!

Live in Essex, UK. Did my first season in New Zealand when I was 19 and have visited the Alps a few times since then. Now 30 and lucky to get away at all *sob*.

Now spend more time watching snowboard films and writing about snowboard gear on my blog

Hopefully I'll find some time to get away in 2015!


----------



## Deacon

Matterham said:


> Hey!
> 
> Live in Essex, UK. Did my first season in New Zealand when I was 19 and have visited the Alps a few times since then. Now 30 and lucky to get away at all *sob*.
> 
> Now spend more time watching snowboard films and writing about snowboard gear on my blog
> 
> Hopefully I'll find some time to get away in 2015!


If you're rarely able to ride, what would you write about gear??


----------



## PlanB

Hello fellow riders, 

Glad to be part of this community after being a reader for a while now. First discovered this forum when I was researching my new board purchase for this season. Looking forward to learning from everyone here and contributing where/when I can. 

First started snowboarding....well, I vividly recall my third season riding (before that I was backcountry riding with my buddies) I was made to go up the lift with a very skeptical Ski Patrol crew who proceeded to follow me down the hill, when I beat their whole crew down they told me at the bottom I wasn't safe to receive a lift ticket at their hill since the only way I could have beaten them down was by riding recklessly and out of control - since one of the SP was a friends dad I knew, he gave me another chance. They put me in a line right off the lift and told me not to break the order - after going down the hill two more times as the 3rd person in a line of 6 Ski Patrolers I was (reluctantly) given permission to buy a pass at their hill - the rest as they say is history.

I'm sure many here have similar stories - looking back on that memory, what an experience to go from that to almost 50/50 riders/skiers now-a-day on the hills.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Nothing like memory lane, first time on a snowboard, setting new boundaries, for me last year was riding switch. Glade you joined our community looking forward to reading your future post.:snowboard4:


----------



## goofymeat

*whoop!*

Hi All Stacey here! I grew up skiing in JH and Telluride but switched to snowboarding about five years ago. My Bro asked me to sit his casa in Beaver Creek this winter while he does a surf thing so here I am! JH is awesome but I needed a change of scenery and the party rocks so much harder in CO. Been hangin with some new buds in Breck this week hittin the pow and partying pretty sweet so far. Gonna be a kickass winter!!!
Stace


----------



## reddwarf45

Hey.

I'm 24 and still a beginner, only been snowboarding a few times which was last year in Vermont.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Welcome to the forum! Vermont :hairy: Which resort in Vermont. Had a season pass at JayPeak last year got 42 day in Love Jay.






SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## acoolazn

Heyo professional lurker here,

I've been browsing this forum for about a year now and feel its time to post something.

I started snowboarding last season, and honestly I don't think I did too bad. 

My season went like this:

Day 1: Failed heel side
Day 2: Leafed
Day 3: Got good at leafing
Day 4: Failed toe side
Day 5: Leafed toe side
Skip a few and by the end of the season I was able to transition from heel side to toe side pretty consistently without burning, and somewhat keep up with my friends who have been boarding for a while now. Granted, I did watch about every snowboarding tutorial out there and worked my butt of on the mountain.

The problems with last season was the choice of board (wayyy to big 164 wide K2 board) which I switched out mid season for a used 158 Burton, type of binding, and boot fitment. 

I was getting mad heel lift in conjunction to mushy Burton Freestyles.

I buy pretty much everything used/on sale so I never really lose money on buying gear. For THIS season, I pretty much got (/am getting) new gear, and selling my old ones. 

Bought: Burton Moto's my correct size this time 11. (Selling a 2013 Burton Ambush 11.5 :happy
2014 Flux TT in green - new
and looking for a new board! (maybe)


----------



## SnowDogWax

http://SnowDogWax.comKeeping with your very smart buying cheap and never really losing money.

Rome 159W Agent Rocker was on it maybe 3 times has a repair that was done professionally. In Colorado now....Dec 19th can give you photos.. $150+ ship PM me if interested.

Welcome to the forum:hairy:




http://SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Hendrix

Hey guys I'm from CT. Been lurking here for a while. Glad to be a part of this forum. Thanks for all the great advice that I've had so far.


----------



## Spinelli

Hi, I`m 27 and I live in a small town in Rio de Janeiro - Brazil.

Always had skate and longboard, now I want to learn snowboard. Happy with all the information I got here. Going to Brek in march, thx god I found this forum before.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Lots of new fourmites....Welcome...jump in, the kool aid taste great...don't be shy.


----------



## BlizzardBloo

Hey y'all. My name is Kristen. I'm 26. I've been snowboard for probably a total of 6 or so years with a 5 year break in between when I went through a sever bout of depression and anxiety. But I didn't kill myself (yay!) and my love for the sport has been since rekindled last year. I'm not that great at it, but I still enjoy myself. 

I hang out at sunapee a lot and will probably head up to okemo a few times. So if you're from New England maybe I'll see you out on the hills. :banana:


----------



## rea

*What's Upppp*

Hey! I am 18 years old and have been snowboarding for 4 years! I live in Knoxville, TN, I know not the best place to live if you like to snowboard but for right now its all I got until Colorado in a few years!! :happy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

BlizzardBloo said:


> Hey y'all. My name is Kristen. I'm 26. I've been snowboard for probably a total of 6 or so years with a 5 year break in between when I went through a sever bout of depression and anxiety. But I didn't kill myself (yay!) and my love for the sport has been since rekindled last year. I'm not that great at it, but I still enjoy myself.
> 
> I hang out at sunapee a lot and will probably head up to okemo a few times. So if you're from New England maybe I'll see you out on the hills. :banana:


Glad ur still on the planet....livin is about doing something you love....fuck the depression and anxiety...Ride On!


----------



## Rogue

My intro is overdue I suppose... I started snowboarding 5 years ago and I can't get enough. I live for shredding in the winter; it's all I think about! Blessed to live in the NorthWest. This forum has been a great resource and awesome way to pass the time in the middle of the night at work


----------



## JH84

Happy Holidays!

I just moved to littleton! I've lurked this site for years and figured I'd dive in. I'm a decent rider - mostly I just like trees, steeps and going fast. I'll hit jumps if I'm riding with that crowd. Haha

I'm looking to get better at park. I'm 30 and have been riding off and on for 10 years or so. I'm pretty excited about living here now! 

I only have a couple close friends in Denver, one is having a baby and the other usually only rides once a week or so. You'll see me at Winterpark, Copper or Eldora this year! I kinda miss Abasin and Breck but it was time to change it up!

JH


----------



## moni

Hey guys!
I'm Moni and have been snowboarding for 5 years.
I live in Poland, ride in Italy, France and Austria.
My goal is to visit Colorado and British Columbia next season 

Favourite gear: NS Proto, NS Infinity and Flux RL


----------



## chomps1211

moni said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm Moni and have been snowboarding for 5 years.
> I live in Poland, ride in Italy, France and Austria.
> My goal is to visit Colorado and British Columbia next season
> 
> Favourite gear: NS Proto, NS Infinity and Flux RL


Welcome! At the risk of setting off the "fanboi" wars again,..  :laugh:  I will say you've definitely found the right forum! _Lots_ of NS riders here! (…some might say "NS Kool Aid" drinkers, but whatever! )  :rofl4: 

Along with my Rome and Arbor boards, I myself have a '12 157cm Proto CT. I Love it!!! So, once more let me welcome you to the forums! Lots of good people, good fun and good information to be found here! (…not to mention "A good Fight" every now and then!) :lol:
:hairy:


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> So, once more let me welcome you to the forums! Lots of good people, good fun and good information to be found here! (…not to mention "A good Fight" every now and then!) :lol:
> :hairy:


... and don't forget to mention the odd chreepers :hairy:  

Welcome Moni, good to get more female members! 

And :welcome: to _all_ new members who recently joined!


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> ... and don't forget to mention the odd chreepers :hairy:
> 
> Welcome Moni, good to get more female members!


_…hey_ now neni!!! :blink: It's been _months_ at least since I asked anyone for pics or ASL!!!  :hairy: 

:rofl3: :rofl3: :rofl3:


----------



## veeckoo

Hey all! New member here (obviously)..but sorta new to boarding.finally able to pick it up seriously..im 22 and a girl (say what!?!)..but am excites to learn from you all


----------



## Al.x

Hi,
I'm Alex, 41 years old. From Barrie/Toronto, Ontario, Canada. Started snowboarding in 1990 when I was in high school. Had a seasons pass back then. Since then, only gone a handful of times. Apparently, my board (Burton Air 6 - 1990) is considered "vintage" now... Lol. Hoping to get back into the sport and maybe get a newer set up. Cheers! 
Alex


----------



## clsmooth

Hey gang, I've been boarding for a while now and hadn't quite occurred to me to join a forum, but figure it's time...


----------



## BurtonFix72

Hey guys! I've been snowboarding for 6 years now and like to think I'm fairly decent at it (plenty of room to improve but getting down the hill is certainly more fun and less work). Im 18 years old and live in wisconsin. I work on a golf course in the summer and tend spend most of my earnings on trips to the mountains. Thought after reading many threads here it was time to join!


----------



## Ashcampbell

Welcome new members. :jumping1:


----------



## poutanen

Welcome all! 



Al.x said:


> Hi,
> I'm Alex, 41 years old. From Barrie/Toronto, Ontario, Canada. Started snowboarding in 1990 when I was in high school. Had a seasons pass back then. Since then, only gone a handful of times. Apparently, my board (Burton Air 6 - 1990) is considered "vintage" now... Lol. Hoping to get back into the sport and maybe get a newer set up. Cheers!
> Alex


I started at Snow Valley way back when! Had a plastic board before that, but first time I was on a "real" board was at Snow Valley in 1991 or so when I was 10. :hairy:

Since then I spent a lot of time at Blue Mountain, and had a few years where I only went a few times a year in my early 20's. Moved to the Rockies 4 years ago partly to take it to the next level. Winning! :jumping1:

I still have my '95 Kemper Freestyle which was my pride and joy for a long time. I keep talking about bringing it out for a vintage day, but never do.

Have fun all!


----------



## blanc0

Hi!

Newbie boarder here from Antwerp, Belgium. My id says i'm 33, but in my head it's closer to 16,17...hoping my bones can keep up.

Just bought my first snowboard (Burton Nug flying V), looking forward to learn how to get down the mountain without ending up in the hospital after each trip  I'm fine with the basics, but theres plenty of room for improvement.

Trying to find out if i 'got sold' some non-ideal combo of gear (i think my boots stick out too much), but i'll go to the other part of the forums for that.

Been browsing the forums a bit and from the looks of it there's plenty of nice/knowledgeable people around, so it looks like I'll have a good time around here!


----------



## rockets

I'm 31 from Sydney, Australia. Started out skiing when I was a kid and did GS races in school, then started snowboarding in Victoria one year when I was 16 when the snow was really bad and haven't looked back. Past few years been going to New Zealand but before that usually the NSW slopes. 

Going on a proper snowboarding trip to Canada and the US for the first time ever this year!!! I'm so excited!!! :jumping1:


----------



## Manicmouse

rockets said:


> I'm 31 from Sydney, Australia. Started out skiing when I was a kid and did GS races in school, then started snowboarding in Victoria one year when I was 16 when the snow was really bad and haven't looked back. Past few years been going to New Zealand but before that usually the NSW slopes.
> 
> Going on a proper snowboarding trip to Canada and the US for the first time ever this year!!! I'm so excited!!! :jumping1:


Sweet, North America is a million times better than NZ for snowboarding!!


----------



## Russian_broley

I'm 20 years old, stationed over in Japan. In the US navy and went snowboarding for the first time in 13 years this Wednesday. I use to go skiing/snowboarding every weekend in Idaho before I moved to Texas and hadn't hit powder since then. Since Wednesday I can't get snowboarding out of my head. It's like I finally found the missing piece in my life. I'm going again here on the 24th to Fuji and a few more times this year. Next December/January I want to take 2 weeks of leave and find a location with great backcoutry. Not good enough yet to go down steep but I want to explore and find some great spots off the slopes.


----------



## tpaairman

*Greeting from the Sunshine state*

Hello. I'm new to snowbaording - in fact, never been but it's something I've thought of before and after talking to a couple people I know who go and some time on line, I'm looking to get into it.


----------



## RidgeRider

Hey! I'm Vance.
Started snowboarding 6 years ago, finally got my own gear this year. 
Grew up in Edmonton Alberta, still live there sadly. Haha.
16, gonna be 17 next week. Nice to meet everyone on the forums here!


----------



## fastfroggy

G'day ladies and gents!

Names Alby, I from the delicious land down under. 

Been into the scene now for around 5 years, purchasing my first board, boots and bindings in 2011 (ex-rental board, Salomon Boots / Bindings).

Did a week at the Aussie slopes last year, which rocked (although we had 100KM/h (60mph) + winds.. which made rails interesting. Bought a brand spankin' new Burton board, and am looking at a trip to Japan end of this year (Hokkaido)

Look forward to meeting plenty of you guys / gals.

Slide Crazy!

Alby


----------



## Ashcampbell

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Katehill

*My Introduction*

Hello Everyone, :happy:
I am Kate Hill. I am from Carrum Downs, Australia. 
I love sports and adventure in life but I am beginner in the field of snowboarding. :snowboard1::snowboard1:


----------



## fastfroggy

Woo! Welcome fellow Aussie!


----------



## mikeLA

Im just north of New Orleans, LA
Ive seen my share of patients in PT with ski injuries. Swore Id never ski myself, although my dad has been going on trips every year for his whole life.

A buddy urged me to go on a trip with him, and my wife at the time also did.
I was 33 and hit Steamboat springs for 3 days snowboarding. I wanted to quit during my first day, during the lesson after breaking my tailbone. By the middle part of the 2nd day, I knew I was hooked.
2 years later I hit North Carolina for 3 more days. 1 year later I hit steamboat for 3 days. 3 years later I hit Keystone and loveland for 3 days.
Im now 40 and hitting Copper in 3 weeks for 3 more days. I love snowboarding more than any other activities Ive done in my life(skateboarding, wakeboarding, knee boarding). My daughter is 12, Im hoping she wants to go to college in CO or UT...Ill move there!!!!


----------



## jxs1984

Hello! I'm Jon from New York. Intermediate at snowboarding and progressing. I usually hit the slope in BelleAyre or Gore mountain. Hard snow/ice sucks! Someday I want to visit the west.


----------



## boarderaholic

RidgeRider said:


> Hey! I'm Vance.
> Started snowboarding 6 years ago, finally got my own gear this year.
> Grew up in Edmonton Alberta, still live there sadly. Haha.
> 16, gonna be 17 next week. Nice to meet everyone on the forums here!


Cool I'm in Edmonton too.


----------



## B.House

Hey everyone... Been reading the forum for a while and finally decided to register.

I live in Washington, D.C., so I ride east coast often, but always take at least 1-2 trips out West each winter.

Boards: k2 slayblade, rome reverb rocker
Favorite mountain: Snowbird
2015 trips: Whistler, Jay P, Snowshoe, maybe Breck

Good to be here.


----------



## mckinnonwg

*Ryan from West Atlanta*

Hello- from West Atlanta

Snowboard the Southeast mainly but looking to get out and about. 30 years old.
I ride a 14' K2 Raygun with Union DXL bindings. Goofy stance.

2 kids and a beautiful wife. Here to learn more!


----------



## mk_sf

Hello, I am writing from Italy, I've been reading this forum for a while and I decided to introduce myself.

I enjoy snowboarding from about 5 years, going as often as possible up the lower Alps.

My favourite condition is pow day, but if not, I like to bomb groomers, go down for a nice trench digging run, with the occasional jump. No park for me!

For this reason I found that the best snowboard for my riding style was the Never Summer Chairman. It's an insane board in every aspect and is really helping a lot to improve my riding technique.

I feel that I have so much to learn and I hope to improve my knowledge and skill on this forum board!


----------



## Snewbee

hi everyone,

Im 28. live in Minneapolis. snowboarded a few times about 8 years ago. just started again yesterday... was as good as a total newbee. My butt and knees hurt severely today from all the falls. 

Looking forward to all your pointers, suggestions, comments, things to work on.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Deacon

Snewbee said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Im 28. live in Minneapolis. snowboarded a few times about 8 years ago. just started again yesterday... was as good as a total newbee. My butt and knees hurt severely today from all the falls.
> 
> Looking forward to all your pointers, suggestions, comments, things to work on.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Welcome! I ride Afton and Troll, it's always good to have more midwest folks on here! (despite what the kids from CO say)


----------



## Snewbee

Deacon said:


> Snewbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone,
> 
> Im 28. live in Minneapolis. snowboarded a few times about 8 years ago. just started again yesterday... was as good as a total newbee. My butt and knees hurt severely today from all the falls.
> 
> Looking forward to all your pointers, suggestions, comments, things to work on.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I ride Afton and Troll, it's always good to have more midwest folks on here! (despite what the kids from CO say)
Click to expand...

Hey! 
Happy to know there are other people from around here in the forum. Rode Afton yesterday. Annihilated myself. Will hit the slopes again next weekend, hopefuly... Try even harder...


----------



## stampy

Hey everyone, 

I'm 25, I live in Austin, TX. Started boarding when I was about 15, went once a year for about a week consistently until I was 20, then had shoulder surgery. This year will be my first year back, going to Taos for the first time. VERY excited. 

Just got set up with a NS Cobra 161, union force bindings, and Burton Imperials.


----------



## Atreyu

New Rider from London,Ontario
27 and just getting into snowboarding have my own gear looking for any locals to ride with. None of my friends ride


----------



## aloha_david

Hows is going guys! Recently decided to join the forums after reading so many haha

I'm 20 about to be 21 in 2 weeks! Heading out to Tahoe for my 21st for about 4 days! Super Stoked! I live in San Diego and attend San Diego State! Love riding Bear and Mammoth. 

My setup is a 2015 Arbor Westmark, Flow Five Binding, and 32 STW Boa

Anyone in the area down to head up, hit me up anytime!


----------



## Deacon

Snewbee said:


> Hey!
> Happy to know there are other people from around here in the forum. Rode Afton yesterday. Annihilated myself. Will hit the slopes again next weekend, hopefuly... Try even harder...


Right on. I ride almost every Friday during the day at afton, then try to catch Friday nights at troll ($15 for 10pm to3am) 
our snow hasn't been good enough to warrant midweek riding yet, but i do try to get out either Saturday or Sunday mornings too.


----------



## PokerJoker

What's up everybody. I live in Ohio but do most of my riding in PA. I'm 36 years old and I've been riding for 6 years. Really wish I would have started sooner but I couldn't imagine my life without it. Hoping to gain a little knowledge from more seasoned riders on this forum about various topics. Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## aquabats

Hello,

I am guven from Istanbul, i have been snowboarding since i am 13 but i took some breaks in the past.

I go mountains every years , especially to australia and Bulgaria (which are close to me).

I am happy to find a site like that


----------



## atomic

I'm 24 years old, live in Massachusetts. so I have naturally been around snow all my life and recently started on bigger hills. originally started on small hills around town with a cheap snowboard. Now I have a better board and run on real mountains. its always fun to get on the hills


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Hey everyone. 

I'm 29. I've been snowboarding since I was 13. I live in Wisconsin. 

recently stumbled across this forum and have been enjoying the opinions, knowledge and guidance on here. Even as a very experience snowboarder, I'm still learning new things about snowboarding on and off the snow all the time. 

Thanks for having me.


----------



## Keifa22

*Action Sports Online Survey*

Hi Guys,

Happy Superbowl Sunday!

My name is Keith, I am pursuing my masters of sport management at the University of San Francisco. Currently I am taking research methods and my group and I are creating our research project on the relationship between action sports and new media. Everyone with some experience in freestyle snowboarding would do me a great favor by answering the questionsi this brief survey (shouldn't take more than 5 minutes)! I'd greatly appreciate it!

In compliance with your forum rules, here is my short introductory video:

https://vimeo.com/118425616

And the survey:

https://usfca.co1.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_b4xlJ6LD6Vtba7j

I hope you guys find this interactive and informative.

Thank you again!


----------



## Deacon

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I'm 29. I've been snowboarding since I was 13. I live in Wisconsin.
> 
> recently stumbled across this forum and have been enjoying the opinions, knowledge and guidance on here. Even as a very experience snowboarder, I'm still learning new things about snowboarding on and off the snow all the time.
> 
> Thanks for having me.


Where in sconni? We have several active members from wi here! :hairy:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Deacon said:


> Where in sconni? We have several active members from wi here! :hairy:


Really? I never would have thought that. Sweet! I'll guess I'll have to check out the regional forums then. 

I live in Milwaukee. 

My hills of choice around here: Alpine, Granite Peak and Mount Bohemia (UP of Michigan).


----------



## Deacon

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Really? I never would have thought that. Sweet! I'll guess I'll have to check out the regional forums then.
> 
> I live in Milwaukee.
> 
> My hills of choice around here: Alpine, Granite Peak and Mount Bohemia (UP of Michigan).


Slyder and i just got back from Boho, and we both hit gp once or twice a year. Slyder's home hill is alpine i believe. i live in Hudson, that's near Minneapolis/st Paul.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Deacon said:


> Slyder and i just got back from Boho, and we both hit gp once or twice a year. Slyder's home hill is alpine i believe. i live in Hudson, that's near Minneapolis/st Paul.


Sweet. Would love to get to Granite again sometime soon. Next time you guys go there or Bohemia, lemme know!

You guys getting any snow right now? Getting dumped on right now in Milwaukee. 

I'm stoked for my Whistler trip in March.


----------



## Deacon

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Sweet. Would love to get to Granite again sometime soon. Next time you guys go there or Bohemia, lemme know!
> 
> You guys getting any snow right now? Getting dumped on right now in Milwaukee.
> 
> I'm stoked for my Whistler trip in March.


We haven't gotten shit really, all season. It's been disappointing. I might try a weekend to Boho again if i see them get a big dump. I'm definitely doing at least another day trip to gp too.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Deacon said:


> We haven't gotten shit really, all season. It's been disappointing. I might try a weekend to Boho again if i see them get a big dump. I'm definitely doing at least another day trip to gp too.


Awesome. PM me if you decide to go there at all. Would love to ride with some enthusiasts. I don't have that luxury anymore since all my friends have babies now and can't ever get away. Ha.


----------



## Hungrytitan

Hey folks. I'm 31 living in TN and have been hit by the snowboard addiction bad. I went for the first time 10 years ago and enjoyed it, but I felt like I didn't have enough control and ended up switching to skiing which I got pretty good at. Two years ago I went on a trip with friends and they gave me shit for wanting to ski so I rented a snowboard and loved it. Over the past year I've been out west for 8 days and recently bought 2 of my own boards. 

I got a Rome Brigade 151 which I fell in love with as well a 156 Rome Garage Rocker which feels sort of dead, but decent. I'm planning another trip to Breck this week and can't get enough of this sport. Everyday I read the forums, watch videos, and look at gear. I hope it doesn't get worse.


----------



## flipstah

Hey folks.

Name is Don and I'm in my second season of snowboarding. I live in The Great White North up in Calgary so I'm within a stone's throw away from some of the best mountains around.

Still learning and working really hard to progress on both snowboarding skills and becoming a videographer haha. 

Hope to learn a lot through some great folks here and see what the day brings. :happy:

Meanwhile, a cheap plug for my YouTube channel for some snowboarding videos.


----------



## Pantxo

Hi everyone

I am 35, snowboarding for 18 years. I am Chilean and I recently came across this excellent forum. I want to thank all the contributors. I started riding at 17 transitioning from skate and I was caught imediatetly. I am a former instrutor and have worked in Chile (Valle Navado) and the US (Waterville Valley, NH). Two years ago with my buddies we started what I hope will be a longlasting tradition. We spend a week a year in a resort in the US. Just us, no wives, no kids. We have only been to Beavercreek CO so far. We are actually leaving in 10 days so I am very excited. :jumping1:

Cheers!


----------



## EbonSupplyCo

*Hey there!*

Hey, we are EbonSupplyCompany. A brand new sports apparel company out of BC, Canada.

With the owners only 17 years of age, we have huge goals and dreams in mind. We do in fact sponsor athletes who are dedicated to pursuing their dreams.

We have lots of work to do still so any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Nice to meet you all, we will be active on this site a lot in the future!


----------



## flipstah

EbonSupplyCo said:


> Hey, we are EbonSupplyCompany. A brand new sports apparel company out of BC, Canada.
> 
> With the owners only 17 years of age, we have huge goals and dreams in mind. We do in fact sponsor athletes who are dedicated to pursuing their dreams.
> 
> We have lots of work to do still so any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Nice to meet you all, we will be active on this site a lot in the future!


Only 17? Impressive! I'll be keeping an eye on you, especially since there's so much potential to grow.

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Deacon

flipstah said:


> Only 17?! I'll be keeping an eye on you, especially since there's so much potential to grow.


----------



## MDboarder

Hello all, I live in Maryland and have been boarding about 10 years and still love it as much as when I first started... I'm a former skier that only went occasionally and never really loved it, just something to do and I sucked at it. Decided one day with a friend to give snowboarding a chance and fell in love right away... I went out and bought a board the next day and have become a much better boarder than I was ever a skier and try to go at least 10-15 times a season. Joined this site to get some info on equipment and hear peoples reviews of places to board... hoping to plan a big trip out west soon.:computer3:


----------



## flipstah

Deacon said:


>


----------



## Alex_Manea

Whatsup guys

-I'm 16 been boarding for about 8-9 years now
-Instructor of sorts in the northeast
-Live in the greater Boston area
-Born in Moldova(eastern Romania)

Nice to meet you all and totally looking forward to improve my riding and getting some advice here man

peace,
alex


----------



## imagineer

*Stuck in Ohio*

Stuck in Ohio, getting back into boarding. Got my first snowboard in 88, a Burton Cruise 165. Spent the next 12 hours falling down all over a snow covered hill at Furnace Brook golf course in Quincy,MA. A bloody nose, fat lip and and one broken finger later, I was hooked. Boarded every chance until winter 1994, then marriage, mortgage, kids, career, etc got in the way. No more boarding (or skiing for that matter). 

Fast forward to 2010, my 2nd kid wants to join the high school ski club, but won't do so unless I ski with her. Picked up the skiing fairly quickly then in a moment of poor decision making, pulled out the Cruise 165 and strapped it on. Suffice to say as both original bindings disintegrated, I entertained a dozen or two high school kids. 

Since the epic face plant of 2011, I've obtained a Dynastar 165 and a Gnu 167, both equipped with Flow bindings (love Flow bindings...keeps my 50 yo butt off the snow).

Anyhow, other than sporadic awkwardness dismounting chairlifts, I'm back to by pre-kids skill set.


----------



## jesboogie

*jesboogie checking in*

Whats up SBF, my name is Jesse D and I have been snowboarding on and (mostly) off since Winter 1988. I remeber being so excited with my first board because it had metal edges on it : ). Learned how to do it the hard way at Whyndam and Hunter Mountain, as these were the closest hills to my home base in the Bronx NYC. I have lived in Hollywood Florida for the past 20 years, but I make it out West to the mountains 2-3 times a year. Some of the resorts West of the Rockies that I have had the pleasure to visit are Mt Baker, Snoqualmie, Crystal Mountain, Breckenridge, Snowbird, and my all time favorite Brighton. My dream is to make it to Hokkaido Japan within the next two years. I missed all of last season recovering from meniscus and micro fracture surgery, but I put the work in to get my leg back together. In a month or so Ill be taking the family to BANFF and Canmore for some winter fun. See you on the hill! :hairy: JD


----------



## timmytard

EbonSupplyCo said:


> Hey, we are EbonSupplyCompany. A brand new sports apparel company out of BC, Canada.
> 
> With the owners only 17 years of age, we have huge goals and dreams in mind. We do in fact sponsor athletes who are dedicated to pursuing their dreams.
> 
> We have lots of work to do still so any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Nice to meet you all, we will be active on this site a lot in the future!


Well awesome. Lets do it boys

What sort of stuff does you guys have?

It is Quality stuff? 

It's gotta be, if it's not?

I'll be forced to tell everyone that.

But, if you believe in your product, then you'd want to get into peoples hands correct?


TT


----------



## slink

Hi all,

New to the forum and snowboarding recently went on a month long snowboard trip throughout Canada and loved it. I live in Western Australia which gets no snow which sucks but already planning my next trip to NZ. 

Learning heaps so far thanks for all the good info


----------



## justMessing

*Intro*

Hi all,

I'm 23 and from San Diego, California (optimal snowboarding region). I've been snowboarding for about 10 years but am entirely new to forums, so go easy on me! 

-Matt


----------



## Randomseed

*Another one in Ohio*

Hi all, been lurking for awhile here.
Seems to be a lot of other Ohio riders out here........
Home 'mound' is BMBW :sad2:

35 now, mostly self taught been riding for about 7 seasons now but started really slow, only a few days a year. This has been the most active season for me at 16 days with at least another 6 planned. Took my first big mountain trip out to Lake Louise and Revelstoke earlier this year and am absolutely smitten now, all I wanna do is RIDE! The approaching spring is making me very sad. Anyways, been taking some pointers from site threads so I figured I should actually participate. Its taken a long time to feel like I'm any good but I finally got there! 

For some comedy......
So naturally two days after getting back from Canada I biffed a 15ft kicker (on a 80ft elevation hill smdh) and was laid out for a week...isn't it ironic!

Ride machete 158 (aka the flying rave....the one with the dayglow bottom ;-)
Flow 2013 NSX SE Binds


----------



## imagineer

Randomseed said:


> Home 'mound' is BMBW :sad2:


I'm there every Tuesday night.


----------



## Randomseed

Ill prob grab a season pass for next year.....but damn is that place depressing once you ride the big mountains.

I was out two Tuesdays ago (Jan 28) on the BM side and it was like watching human bowling.... You'd see someone cut across the hill and people flying into the air like pins all over the place. Its more fun to drink and watch then actually ride there.

Why Tues? Ski group?
Say Hi if you see me, you can't miss the dayglow green/yellow glow coming off the bottom of my ride. Never seen another one in the area.


imagineer said:


> I'm there every Tuesday night.


----------



## imagineer

Randomseed said:


> Ill prob grab a season pass for next year.....but damn is that place depressing once you ride the big mountains.
> 
> I was out two Tuesdays ago (Jan 28) on the BM side and it was like watching human bowling.... You'd see someone cut across the hill and people flying into the air like pins all over the place. Its more fun to drink and watch then actually ride there.
> 
> Why Tues? Ski group?
> Say Hi if you see me, you can't miss the dayglow green/yellow glow coming off the bottom of my ride. Never seen another one in the area.


Dalton HS Ski club. I'm either on a set of Salomon Tornados or a plain gray Gnu board. My last pair of skis, (rossignols) had the dayglow bottoms too. Got lots of comments.


----------



## Quinlan

Hi everybody, I'm 17, and I live in California. I've been snowboarding very occasionally for a little over a year (4 weekends) with my less experienced family (brother and father). I decided I'm good enough to start looking for tips and tricks. I learned today that speed is my passion: according to my gps, I hit 45mph (72km/h) with my old thrift shop board, and figured that I'd need more advice before I get any better. I hope to learn from both the old pros and beginners like me, and possibly find better equipment.


----------



## Jimi77

I'm an old guy from Denver. Relatively advanced rider. I volunteered with an adaptive program for years. I took most of the last 5 years off due to the arrival of a couple children, but the wife and I are getting back on the hill and our 4 year old has taken to skiing like a duck to water. She got on the chair lift her second time on the hill. My wife and I both instructed so we'll have her on the blues before you know it. We plan on putting our 2 year old on skis next year. I may even strap on some skis just for a change. Either way, I'm back up on the mountain. :hairy:


----------



## Dekulon

Hi and greetings from a newbie 40 year old snowboarder from Finland.

I have boarding for 1.5 hrs and love it. I used to ski but find it boring now.


----------



## Mmushy

Hi everyone.
Mmushy here. I am a new old rider if that make sense. Snowboarded in the 90s then moved to overseas to work through the 00s and now back again.
Started again this year and man I feel old. If anyone sees me on the slope you'll recognise me by my vintage board. Was recently called a dinosaur by one of the instructors.... The board, not me


----------



## Fielding

I'm a 41 year old rider based in the mid Atlantic region. I've previously lived aand ridden in Tajo and Bozeman. Had the boards mostly put away for a few years due to having kids. Now I'm back. Have been killin it this winter in PA with my 8 year old. Planning to travel next winter. I love boards and gear, and I tune compulsively. As an old timer who rode camber since day one, I'm really stoked on new hybrid camber technologies right now. I've been enjoying the forum quite a lot. As a lawyer I get a lot of good laughs out of the threads where people want to sue board makers for causing crashes or the sue the skiers who crash into them.


----------



## Cerasa

*Hi*

Hi, Im a long time snowboarding forum troller and have learned so much from this space that I thought it was time to join. Im from Chicago, 32 years old and have been snowboarding for about 1 year (Skied since I was a toddler). I mainly ski in Colorado, making about 7 trips annually to that area (family in CO =free stay). Anyway if anyone still reads these intro's...I just wanted to say that this forum is so packed with knowledge and THANKS!


----------



## Boejoula

Brand new boarder here.28 years old, from NJ. Wouldn't really call my self a boarder though. I've gone twice now, both time on Burton rentals. Gotten some good advice from here so far but still have plenty of questions. Looking into buying a board setup for next time..


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Boejoula said:


> Brand new boarder here.28 years old, from NJ. Wouldn't really call my self a boarder though. I've gone twice now, both time on Burton rentals. Gotten some good advice from here so far but still have plenty of questions. Looking into buying a board setup for next time..



Wait for the Big sale in Nov at Giants stadium


----------



## ThereSnoWay

Hey guys,
I'm a 21 y/o relapse boarder from Calgary. Started as a wee gaffer in elementary at the local ski hill in Drumheller (long since shut down.) Took a year off hockey when I was 13 to go snowboarding which was a huge thing for me at that age to skip hockey. Getting back into it after going once a year for the past few years with friends from school. Just got a new setup this year and have been out to Fernie, Sunshine, Louise and Nakiska so far and loving it. Excited to see what this forum has to offer. 
Cheers!


----------



## who_it_is

Hi everyone! I finally learned to snowboard about a month ago, its something I have wanted to do for a long time. Since I linked my first turn, I have been hooked! 

I bought a used set up (Ride Rapture board, Burton Scribe bindings, and 32 Lashed boots) off craigslist that I am very happy with. Im 30 y/o female and live in the Baltimore area. So far I have been to both Roundtop and Liberty. They have a special offer for beginners, that gets me discounted lift tickets and free lessons for the rest of the season, so I am trying to get out there as often as I can and take advantage!! I have had two lessons so far that have been extremely helpful.

I am still trying to figure out my stance, I originally had my back foot straight but changed it to a duck stance recently. I feel like that set me back a peg, but I want to learn how to ride switch early, so that is my next goal. 

So glad I finally learned to ride and happy to be here :-D


----------



## chomps1211

who_it_is said:


> Hi everyone! I finally learned to snowboard about a month ago, its something I have wanted to do for a long time. Since I linked my first turn, I have been hooked!
> 
> I bought a used set up (Ride Rapture board, Burton Scribe bindings, and 32 Lashed boots) off craigslist that I am very happy with. Im 30 y/o female and *live in the Baltimore area*. So far I have been to both Roundtop and Liberty. They have a special offer for beginners, that gets me discounted lift tickets and free lessons for the rest of the season, so I am trying to get out there as often as I can and take advantage!! I have had two lessons so far that have been extremely helpful.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out my stance, I originally had my back foot straight but changed it to a duck stance recently. I feel like that set me back a peg, but I want to learn how to ride switch early, so that is my next goal.
> 
> So glad I finally learned to ride and happy to be here :-D


Welcome! Living on the east coast,.. It would appear you picked the perfect year to learn to ride! (btw,.. if you went from a 0º angle on the back foot to something more extreme? Anything over -6º pops into my head!) :dunno: If you feel it is tripping you up,..? Set the angle a little less severe & see how it feels! You can always change it back!

Things like your stance, angles, etc. will usually change gradually as a riders skill progresses! In the beginning, we just need to find a setup that lets us stay upright long enough to learn and become comfortable with some basics. :laugh: After that, we begin to finesse and dial in things from there! 

Welcome to the Addiction!
:hairy:


----------



## who_it_is

chomps1211 said:


> Welcome! Living on the east coast,.. It would appear you picked the perfect year to learn to ride! (btw,.. if you went from a 0º angle on the back foot to something more extreme? Anything over -6º pops into my head!) :dunno: If you feel it is tripping you up,..? Set the angle a little less severe & see how it feels! You can always change it back!
> 
> Things like your stance, angles, etc. will usually change gradually as a riders skill progresses! In the beginning, we just need to find a setup that lets us stay upright long enough to learn and become comfortable with some basics. :laugh: After that, we begin to finesse and dial in things from there!
> 
> Welcome to the Addiction!
> :hairy:


Thanks for the reply! I prob shouldn't have said straight, i went from (15, -6) to (13, -13). 

It was just startling on my first run after I made the adjustment because i tried to turn and i kept going straight :facepalm1: I did fine, I just it just made me a little less confident on the blue runs that I had just really started to feel comfortable on. 

I thought about moving it back a little but I also wasnt sure if it is a good idea to keep messing with it so early on. I do, however think it has helped me get a better overall feel for the board. 

The weather has been great! A little on the chilly side but I dont mind. Everyone around me is ready for spring, but I dont want winter to end! We got about 10 inches last weekend and I took my board out to a hill next to my house. I got my first taste of real powder and man was it glorious!! Like floating on marshmallow clouds:banana:


----------



## chomps1211

who_it_is said:


> Thanks for the reply! I prob shouldn't have said straight, i went from (15, -6) to (13, -13).
> 
> I thought about moving it back a little but I also wasnt sure if it is a good idea to keep messing with it so early on. I do, however think it has helped me get a better overall feel for the board.
> 
> ….*Everyone around me is ready for spring, but I dont want winter to end!* We got about 10 inches last weekend and I took my board out to a hill next to my house. I got my first taste of real powder and man was it glorious!! Like floating on marshmallow clouds:banana:



Ok, yeah that's not too radical a change. I will say, I started out with my lead foot pointed more forward, and at a greater º of angle than my rear. Started at +21º/-9º I am at +18º/-12º now! I can ride switch with asymmetric angles like that just fine! (…In fact, I learned to ride switch while still using +21/-9) 

I tried going evenly ducked at 15/15 early last season,.. Didn't like it. Just not for me! So whatever is working for you and is most comfortable! :cheer:

…and I did forget to mention that from now on? Get used to having family, friends and Coworkers thinking you're crazy! I get some really strange looks when I cheer for storms or say I wish winter lasted longer!  :laugh:


----------



## poutanen

ThereSnoWay said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm a 21 y/o relapse boarder from Calgary.


:welcome:

There's quite a few of us here from the Calgary area. Lots of good comments about conditions, etc.

Cheers!


----------



## VaRider

*New to the community*

Hello SBF,

36 year old from Richmond VA, logged about 14 hours in last weekend and I must say it was fun and brutal at the same time. I went with some friends and my youngest son (11). I purchased a Burton Sherlock board (2013) and Burton custom bindings and set the angles at 12\-9. 

I will DEF be wearing a helmet the remainder of the time I am on the board, learned the hard way Friday, took a hard spill and rocked my dome on the side of the mountain. 

The spill on Friday shook my confidence on Saturday and I still am not 100% sure how I did it but managed to bruise some ribs, at least it feels like it. But not going to give up. Despite the injuries, it was a blast!

I have a 162" board and I am 6ft, 205.

My issues as a beginner is that I have minimal control on speed. I start zooming down the hill and I panic and try to stop by plowing. Saturday my 11 year old was teaching me how to toe side - straighten - heel side to maintain control of speed. He just figured it out LOL. My last run was a night run and I did very well with maintaining speed, but still fell twice.

Its now the end of the season and I just got a small taste. I do live close to this spot: Liberty Mountain Snowflex Centre Is that something anyone one recommend to help me get ready for next season? I am already looking forward to next winter.


----------



## ES803313

Hey guys,

New guy from Cleveland, Ohio.
I went out on a ski trip with some buddies and tried skiing for a day and snowboarding for a day. Took a lot to get up and going on the skis but I picked up snowboarding faster than I had anticipated. I thoroughly enjoyed it.
My friends got me into the sport and I love it very much. Going to give it another weekend this season on rentals but looking to buy some equipment in the offseason. Lots of research to do! I'll be starting with boots and the knowledge of this forum.


----------



## chomps1211

VaRider said:


> The spill on Friday shook my confidence on Saturday and I still am not 100% sure how I did it but managed to bruise some ribs, at least it feels like it. *But not going to give up. Despite the injuries, it was a blast!
> *
> I have a 162" board and I am 6ft, 205.
> 
> My issues as a beginner is that I have minimal control on speed. I start zooming down the hill and I panic and try to stop by plowing. *Saturday my 11 year old was teaching me how to toe side - straighten - heel side to maintain control of speed. He just figured it out LOL.* My last run was a night run and I did very well with maintaining speed, but still fell twice.
> 
> Its now the end of the season and I just got a small taste. I do live close to this spot: Liberty Mountain Snowflex Centre Is that something anyone one recommend to help me get ready for next season? I am already looking forward to next winter.


Lol! I started in a somewhat similar fashion! At 50, I ended my first two snowboard outings with nasty edge catches and two freakin' painful as hell hip pointer injuries to the same hip! :facepalm1: But,.. everything leading up to those falls was just so much fun!! (even all the other falling down I did!) I wasn't about to give up on it!

What you say your son tried to teach you? "Toe, straight, heel?" It sounds like you are describing what we like to call, "Linking Turns!"  And yes! That is the preferred method to control your speed and direction down the hill!  :laugh: Sorry, just pokin' a little fun! No insult intended! 

If you can afford it,..? A lesson or two would probably be a big help to you at this stage! A Private, one on one lesson would be ideal, but if that's out of the question budget wise? A couple of group lessons would be better than none!

Aside from taking lessons,.. there are a few decent Video tutorials and learning resources out there! Some are free, some are paid or subscription sites! Check out Youtube and Vimeo for vids from The Snow Professor or Snowboard addiction.com. They have some free content you can view. 

There are also some paid subscription sites. Jed's Snomie.com is one, Snowboard addiction.com also has longer, more detailed tutorials available for purchase on their site! I have used all of these at one time or another for information and riding tips!

Good luck, and Welcome to the addiction!!!


----------



## Old_Noob

*Another new boarder*

New to boarding at 47, taking it up so I can find my way down the hill with skiing kids and wife.


----------



## 805Andrew

Hi, I am Andrew. I am from the San Luis Obispo area on California's Central Coast. I love to snowboard and I also like to ski as well. I snowboard much more often though because I own a snowboard and have to rent skis to ski. I have snowboard and skied in many places in California including most of the Lake Tahoe resorts, Mammoth, China Peak, and Bear Mountain, among a few others. I'll usually do a muti-day trip to Lake Tahoe or Mammoth once a year. China Peak is my home mountain being the closest place to me at 3.5 hours drive away, so I go there at least once a season usually. I learned to both ski and snowboard there. I hope to eventually do a trip to Colorado and/or Utah, and Whistler is on my bucket list as well. I do mostly blue runs, but will do easier blacks as well. I don't really do tricks and terrain parks, I mostly stick to groomed runs and enjoy the views as I go down. I'm hoping to find other members on here from the SLO area, and possibly carpooling on some day trips to China Peak or the SoCal mountains, or doing a trip to Mammoth and other places in the future.


----------



## thompsonbr87

Hey folks. Southern boy here from the Nashville, TN area. I grew up going out west for ski trips every year for as long as I can remember. Traded the 2 sticks on my feet for 1 when I was probably 9 or 10.

After a long absence from the slopes, I got the bug again during a trip to Gatlinburg on the single icy run that was open surrounded by snow gun spray.

Since then, I've gotten my wife hooked on the sport as well. Being from the south, we don't really have a home mountain, but Perfect North and Paoli Peaks are close enough for a day trip, and Beech/Sugar Mts in NC make for good weekend trips.

I'll dabble in the parks a bit, but show me some nice glades and you won't hear from me again until the dinner bell is ringing.

Looking forward to getting some tips on techniques, advice on gear, and maybe some help planning a few trips.


----------



## Jerky

*New*

Hey, I'm Darren and new to this forum. I live in Upstate New York, and enjoy boarding in the Adirondacks.
Last year I got a new reverse camber Lib Tech Board, so Im interested to hear feedback from riders out of the park with BTX type boards.

Anyone ever attended the SnowboardAddiction Summer Camp in Whistler?


----------



## Boardrigger

*Greetings from Colorado!*

I'm 50 years young, started snowboarding in 1980, skiing in 1974. I own 
& ride 10 snowboards, 9 pairs of skis. I prefer split boarding backcountry & my split is a 198 cm Lib Tech Doughboy. My everyday resort board is a RadAir 192 cm Tanker when I'm not on one of my 3 Lib Tech 198 cm Doughboys. I ride with ski poles & don't spend any time in the park or pipe. My shortest board is a 175 cm Avalanche Damian Dagger.


----------



## ETM

Boardrigger said:


> I'm 50 years young, started snowboarding in 1980, skiing in 1974. I own
> & ride 10 snowboards, 9 pairs of skis. I prefer split boarding backcountry & my split is a 198 cm Lib Tech Doughboy. My everyday resort board is a RadAir 192 cm Tanker when I'm not on one of my 3 Lib Tech 198 cm Doughboys. I ride with ski poles & don't spend any time in the park or pipe. My shortest board is a 175 cm Avalanche Damian Dagger.


Im not sure whether to bow in praise or laugh my ass off lol.
If that shit is true you are one hell of a unit that doesnt give a fuck what anyone thinks, I like it.
If you are taking the piss I like that too


----------



## Boardrigger

Usually I get bows of praise after just one run down the mountain, I used to get harassed by punks on the lift for riding with poles, I certainly don't care what people think about me & a swift poke in the groin with one of my poles quickly humbles most clowns. They also get to experience the benefits of riding with poles firsthand, although it's to my benefit, not theirs.


----------



## geej316

*Greetings from Texas*

I live in Texas and learned to snowboard a few years ago on a 2000 K2 Doublewide with Shimano clickers. Learned and rode Silver Mountain in Idaho during my college days and the last board bought and was a 2004 Arbor A-Frame.

Loved to ride Whistler in the spring and Timberline in the summers.

Looks like a lot of tech has arrived since I last rode................this is going to be interesting getting back in the game.


----------



## chomps1211

Boardrigger said:


> I'm 50 years young, started snowboarding in 1980, skiing in 1974.
> 
> *... I ride with ski poles....*



Why,............? :blink:


----------



## Waxico

*Intro to Waxico*

Hey shredders-

Been lurking a long time, thought I would scrape up the change from my ashtray and join.
Name is Jerry. Waxico for short. My name on a duck hunting forum as well.

First time on a board: 1986, Burton Performer swallow tail.
Second Board: GNU antigravity
Third: Sims Halfpipe.
I have them all still.
I am 51 years old. I ride everyweekend at Boyne. I met my grilfriend up there. She has a trailer in the Boyne Falls trailer park. Singlewide ski chalet.

I'm a corporate puke, but in creative. I design cars/components. Love to rip, and do. Sending it straight down the hill. Stay off the park features; jumps once in a while.

Current Board portfolio:
2012 Burton Custom X 164, 2008 Burton Custom X 164, 2008 Burton Custom X 160, 2009 Burton T6 162, 2009 Burton 7even 162, 2006 Ride Control 162, 2000 Burton Floater 167 Wide

Yes, I have a problem.

If any of you are ever at Boyne, look for the old guy hauling ass with a Chrome Giro helment with Maltese cross stickers on the sides.

I also wear furry pants I designed.

Shred the gnar b***ches...


----------



## poutanen

Waxico said:


> Yes, I have a problem.


:welcome:

You sound a little like me. Haulin ass and diggin trenches in softboots... Have fun out there!


----------



## Waxico

*Actually really boring*

Thanks man


----------



## Waxico

*yep*

always. shred the gnar


----------



## Waxico

*Furry Pants*

My Design Concept-Any interest? I sell them


----------



## snowklinger

Waxico said:


> My Design Concept-Any interest? I sell them


They look like they would go well with my Griswold slippers.

What you got like a gaper-day fashion haus going?

KMFDM is cool


----------



## Waxico

Gaper Life
Just cubicle rebellion


----------



## neelmehta

*Hello new to this forum.I am from india.*

Hello new to this forum.I am from india.


----------



## Manicmouse

Waxico said:


> My Design Concept-Any interest? I sell them


I would rather ride naked while being flogged by a horde of Lycra clad skiers.



neelmehta said:


> Hello new to this forum.I am from india.


Welcome! Easy to forget you guys get snow in your country


----------



## htfu

hi there

introducing ... me
- slightly used (42)
- slightly broken (more injuries than i care to list)
- a bit nooby (started boarding 6 years ago, racked up 26 weeks and change so far)
- a bit mental (love sliding down frozen water covered hills strapped to a device called a snowboard, love riding stupidly fast motorcycles ... at completely legal speeds)

been lurking for a while and found a lot of useful stuff, so thought i'd join ... what could possibly go wrong


----------



## Comet

hello. i finally broke down and created an account after lurking for months reading reviews of boards and bindings while trying to buy my own.


----------



## speeddemon4508

I live in Pennsylvania. 25 years old , just starting to learn how to ride. My goal is to get really good and find a chill group of people always up for a trip


----------



## TNsnowboardguy

*reply*

I am 20 years old from Tennessee.. just started boarding this year and loving it


----------



## SteezyWraps

*Hey there!*

Hi everybody - I'm a rep for SteezyWraps. We're a custom & pre-designed snowboard decal/wraps company based out of Rochester, NY.

We're now a sponsoring vendor of SB forum because we think it's such an awesome community.

Looking forward to having some great discussions about riding and gear.


----------



## cldeibner

I think I am doing this right. I and 28 and got in to snowboarding in the past couple years while in New Mexico. I am just hoping to improve my skills and have a blast!


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo

Hi I'm going to be trying snowboarding soon in a couple of months here in NZ on Mt Ruapehu with my 2 kids, we have all skied before and want to give it a go. I have many questions and will start many threads so you will all get to know me very soon.  See you round.

Daza.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Hi, I'm new here. 

I'm 39 yrs old from Saskatchewan, Canada. I was big into snowboarding about 10-15 yrs ago. I've snowboarded in Japan, Australia, BC, Alberta, and Montana (and Saskatchewan but that doesn't count because we have zits not mountains haha). 

I kinda gave it up when I got married and had kids. I've only snowboarded about 4 days in the past 10 yrs. Finally, took the wife and kids on a trip to Sunshine Village, Banff a few weeks ago. We had a blast. It re-ignited my passion for the sport. It is absolutely my favourite thing to do in the whole world, including sex haha. Fun to see my kids learning the sport I love so much.

I joined this forum to get up to speed on the sport as it is today, new gear, new tech etc. I need new gear, I am still riding my Burton Rippey I bought in 2001. So I am looking for board, boot, binding, and goggle recommendations. Also, need to get gear for the wife and my 2 boys (they rented at Sunshine) so looking for women's and kid's recommendations. 

I am going to try to ride 30-40 days next winter, so I don't want to get shitty gear.

Anyhow, that's me. I just wanted to introduce myself. 

Oh I do have one question, what's with all the fucking GoPros on peoples heads!?! Weirdest shit I have ever seen.


----------



## Deacon

WasabiCanuck said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> I'm 39 yrs old from Saskatchewan, Canada. I was big into snowboarding about 10-15 yrs ago. I've snowboarded in Japan, Australia, BC, Alberta, and Montana (and Saskatchewan but that doesn't count because we have zits not mountains haha).
> 
> I kinda gave it up when I got married and had kids. I've only snowboarded about 4 days in the past 10 yrs. Finally, took the wife and kids on a trip to Sunshine Village, Banff a few weeks ago. We had a blast. It re-ignited my passion for the sport. It is absolutely my favourite thing to do in the whole world, including sex haha. Fun to see my kids learning the sport I love so much.
> 
> I joined this forum to get up to speed on the sport as it is today, new gear, new tech etc. I need new gear, I am still riding my Burton Rippey I bought in 2001. So I am looking for board, boot, binding, and goggle recommendations. Also, need to get gear for the wife and my 2 boys (they rented at Sunshine) so looking for women's and kid's recommendations.
> 
> I am going to try to ride 30-40 days next winter, so I don't want to get shitty gear.
> 
> Anyhow, that's me. I just wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> Oh I do have one question, what's with all the fucking GoPros on peoples heads!?! Weirdest shit I have ever seen.


Wait until you see people being chased by their personal drones. Anyway, welcome!:hairy:


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Deacon said:


> Wait until you see people being chased by their personal drones. Anyway, welcome!:hairy:


People can't just do cool shit anymore, now they have to show everyone that they are doing cool shit on their Facebook/Instagram page. I wouldn't want to sit through my buddy's personal snowboarding video, it would be like watching granny's slideshow of her Hawaii vacation. Ugh.


----------



## SnowDogWax

That's COOL.


----------



## SAddiction

Hi everyone,

My name is Saxon Farnworth. I am the new General Manager of Snowboard Addiction.

I will be on here from time to time, to help out answer any tips or questions about riding. You are welcome to contact me at [email protected] too if you are after any advice or tips too.

I am new to forums so I apologize in advance as I am trying to learn the proper ethics, rules and etiquette. 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo

SAddiction said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Saxon Farnworth. I am the new General Manager of Snowboard Addiction.
> 
> I will be on here from time to time, to help out answer any tips or questions about riding. You are welcome to contact me at [email protected] too if you are after any advice or tips too.
> 
> I am new to forums so I apologize in advance as I am trying to learn the proper ethics, rules and etiquette.
> 
> Nice to meet you all!


Hi Saxon, I'm very new to snowboarding, as I haven't even stepped in to a a pair of snowboard bindings yet, so a little early to call myself a snowboarder I guess.  I've skied for many years and now that I've taught my kids to ski they want to try boarding and so do I. So I will probably take you up on your offer for tips and advice. Thanks. our first trip is in 8 to 9 weeks away.


----------



## SAddiction

Hi Daz,

Great to meet you. I just spent 2 weeks riding with my 63 year old dad. You are never too young to learn to snowboard!

Looking forward to touching base again with you in 8 to 9 weeks!


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo

SAddiction said:


> Hi Daz,
> 
> Great to meet you. I just spent 2 weeks riding with my 63 year old dad. You are never too young to learn to snowboard!
> 
> Looking forward to touching base again with you in 8 to 9 weeks!


Yep sweet, and I'm 46 :hairy:

Cheers.


----------



## neni

WasabiCanuck said:


> Anyhow, that's me. I just wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> Oh I do have one question, what's with all the fucking GoPros on peoples heads!?! Weirdest shit I have ever seen.


Hi and :welcome: back!

Lot have changed in tech since 01'  have fun getting up to date (all the marketing gibberish is sometimes really confusing and entertaining...). Especielly the shapes have changed quite a bit. There's a good sticky tread in the "Boards" subforum about all the rocker, camber etc. shapes.

Oh, and the GoPro thing... look at it that way: some ppl don't have the chance to ride 40days. Their once a year trip to a slope is something _special _to them they want to remember the other 360days. 
I also have my cam mounted on special occasions to remember those rare special days .
Also, watching yourself ride can give one good hints about technique flaws and improve learning. It also enable others to hint on flaws. 
And then, it's fun to watch others edits (and pics), to bridge the bad contitions at home, get an off season snow fix, follow the progress of a members kid, get impressions of other regions,... I got the inspiration for my last trips on this board, reading, watching, and I'm so glad I did cos thanks to that, I had some of the best days in my life.


----------



## collectingpennies

I have been on here for a while but I don't believe I've even properly introduced myself. 

My name is Marja. I'm 28 and am from Rochester, New York. I got back into snowboarding after 10 years last year but only had 3 days of snowboarding last year so this season has been my real season. I enjoy snowboarding and the fun that goes with it such as going on trips with friends and having a good time. I am a beginner to intermediate snowboarder. I grew up skiing and actually got my snowboard at 7 years old but never wanted to start snowboarding until I was 15. 

I'm excited to learn how to snowboard better and progress next season!


----------



## SteezyWraps

marjaruth said:


> I have been on here for a while but I don't believe I've even properly introduced myself.
> 
> My name is Marja. I'm 28 and am from Rochester, New York. I got back into snowboarding after 10 years last year but only had 3 days of snowboarding last year so this season has been my real season. I enjoy snowboarding and the fun that goes with it such as going on trips with friends and having a good time. I am a beginner to intermediate snowboarder. I grew up skiing and actually got my snowboard at 7 years old but never wanted to start snowboarding until I was 15.
> 
> I'm excited to learn how to snowboard better and progress next season!


Rochester!!! Same here! :jumping1:


----------



## collectingpennies

SteezyWraps said:


> Rochester!!! Same here! :jumping1:


Cool!! :hairy: I'm assuming you ride at Bristol? I do but not as often as I would like. I often get out of Rochester for other mountains for weekend trips though. Recommendations for other mountains would be awesome if you know any good ones that are within 2-3 hours of Rochester that I can do day trips next season.


----------



## SteezyWraps

marjaruth said:


> Cool!! :hairy: I'm assuming you ride at Bristol? I do but not as often as I would like. I often get out of Rochester for other mountains for weekend trips though. Recommendations for other mountains would be awesome if you know any good ones that are within 2-3 hours of Rochester that I can do day trips next season.


Yeah, Bristol and Holiday Valley are the easiest quick-trips. I also like Gore for day/weekend trips. It's about a 4 hour drive- 2 on the thruway and then about 2 through the ADKs.


----------



## collectingpennies

SteezyWraps said:


> Yeah, Bristol and Holiday Valley are the easiest quick-trips. I also like Gore for day/weekend trips. It's about a 4 hour drive- 2 on the thruway and then about 2 through the ADKs.


I haven't been to Holiday Valley but heard great things. I've contemplated on getting a season pass at Bristol but couldn't really justify the cost... It's so expensive! I've been to Greek Peak- not too bad too. It's in Cortland. I've been to Gore a couple of times- my last trip was last month over Easter Weekend. I've been to Whiteface as well. A little further north of Gore but very, very huge if you haven't been. Good skill building experience in my opinion but not something I have thoroughly enjoyed because there was tons of ice. I'm still a beginner but progressing quickly towards intermediate rider.


----------



## SteezyWraps

marjaruth said:


> I haven't been to Holiday Valley but heard great things. I've contemplated on getting a season pass at Bristol but couldn't really justify the cost... It's so expensive! I've been to Greek Peak- not too bad too. It's in Cortland. I've been to Gore a couple of times- my last trip was last month over Easter Weekend. I've been to Whiteface as well. A little further north of Gore but very, very huge if you haven't been. Good skill building experience in my opinion but not something I have thoroughly enjoyed because there was tons of ice. I'm still a beginner but progressing quickly towards intermediate rider.


Yeah, that's the thing with Bristol. It's super convenient, but for the amount of runs it's tough to want a season pass.


----------



## collectingpennies

SteezyWraps said:


> Yeah, that's the thing with Bristol. It's super convenient, but for the amount of runs it's tough to want a season pass.


That's my exactly thought. I couldn't really justify the cost for the size of the mountain and the amount of runs they offer. If it was much lower maybe half of the price, I would consider it. I've only been like 5 times this season to Bristol but the rest were weekend trips out of Rochester.


----------



## SteezyWraps

marjaruth said:


> That's my exactly thought. I couldn't really justify the cost for the size of the mountain and the amount of runs they offer. If it was much lower maybe half of the price, I would consider it. I've only been like 5 times this season to Bristol but the rest were weekend trips out of Rochester.


Well it's nice to meet you, fellow Rochestarian! Looking forward to seeing you around the forum, and hopefully on the slopes next season :happy:


----------



## Snowphie

Hey I'm Sophie. 
I'm from Australia. Did my first season snowboarding in Vail, CO in 2013-2014. Loved it so much I'm now planning to move to Canada for the 2015-2016 season. I've been dreaming of hitting the snow ever since I left Vail but not much in the way of options in Brisbane for a broke uni student.


----------



## SAddiction

Hi Sophie,

How was Vail? I have been in Canada (Whistler) for two seasons and will be here for good i think! I am originally from Brisbane too but left the heat and the city for peace, chill and unreal snowboarding.

You are making the best decision


----------



## Roger The Dog

Hi all. I'm Jeff. I'm an Englishman living in Brisbane. No snow here! Last feb I boarded in niseko and then for our Aussie winter I took the family to Thredbo. I've just booked a feb 2016 early bird back to niseko but will probably hot the slopes on august too if I can. I started skiing about 1980 and then switched to boarding about 1995. And...i love snow ?


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo

Roger The Dog said:


> Hi all. I'm Jeff. I'm an Englishman living in Brisbane. No snow here! Last feb I boarded in niseko and then for our Aussie winter I took the family to Thredbo. I've just booked a feb 2016 early bird back to niseko but will probably hot the slopes on august too if I can. I started skiing about 1980 and then switched to boarding about 1995. And...i love snow ?


Hi Jeff, I am new here too, nice to meet you. I'm from NZ in Gisborne, no snow here either but travel to Mt Ruapehu, which is great! I started with skiing when I was at high school about 14 and unfortunately didn't ski every year but am switching to Boarding and am taking the kids snowboarding too we have been up together for the last 2 years skiing and now want to give snowboarding a go. So I'm amped big time.:jumping1: how was your transition to boarding? I have a good sense of balance and longboard skateboard too, at aged 45 haha. our season is just about here starts on June 27 :hairy: catch ya round here no doubt.

Daza.


----------



## Roger The Dog

Hey daza. From skiing and skating you'll have bo problem. The biggest downer will be how much time you'll find yourself sitting down in the cold. You'll love it ?


----------



## Jcb890

I find it rather interesting how many non-US members are on here.

Welcome to all! Do any of you international members go to the East Coast at all during the winter?


----------



## Psi-Man

Jcb890 said:


> I find it rather interesting how many non-US members are on here.
> 
> Welcome to all! Do any of you international members go to the East Coast at all during the winter?


We have had a couple member from England and Canada at the East Coast Meet at Jay in the past.


----------



## Jcb890

Psi-Man said:


> We have had a couple member from England and Canada at the East Coast Meet at Jay in the past.


Very cool! When was this meet? I went to Jay for the first time last weekend and loved it. I can't wait to get back out there when there's more snow.


----------



## Psi-Man

Hopefully we will get back up there again this winter.


----------



## Dazaonefivetwo

Roger The Dog said:


> Hey daza. From skiing and skating you'll have no problem. The biggest downer will be how much time you'll find yourself sitting down in the cold. You'll love it &#55357;&#56842;


Thanks for your reassuring words haha. I have seen a You Tube video where the guy puts on his board while standing and talks about the no need to sit in the snow...Is this something that people do a lot or is he some kind of super-human?  Cheers.


----------



## Jcb890

It depends on the slope of the trail and skill level, but you can absolutely strap in while standing up.


----------



## chomps1211

Jcb890 said:


> It depends on the slope of the trail and skill level, but you can absolutely strap in while standing up.


Actually,.. if you don't suffer from TB! It's much easier to strap in standing than sitting! :blink: I have TB *and* "Gummer's Syndrome!" I almost never sit to strap! 






TB= "Two Belly's!!" You know,..? Fat ass, Lard Butt, Two Ton Tessie!!  :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## Snowphie

SAddiction said:


> Hi Sophie,
> 
> How was Vail? I have been in Canada (Whistler) for two seasons and will be here for good i think! I am originally from Brisbane too but left the heat and the city for peace, chill and unreal snowboarding.
> 
> You are making the best decision


Vail is amazing. I only learnt how to snowboard there, but by the end I could take on the whole mountain. 2013-2014 season had so much snow, the back bowls were phenomenal and blue sky basin was great too. So much to explore! And beaver creek is only 15min away and worth a look too. I would definitely recommend checking it out if you hear the snow reports good and if you've got the money. Accom and lift tickets are pricey. 
Because of uni exams I won't be able to arrive in Whistler till the end of November (24 or 25th). Do you think I'll still be able to get a job/accom etc for the season. I was looking to the working holiday placement but they are expensive and they say they've filled their work quota for Whistler and I'd have to go to Big White. 
What are your thoughts?
Cheers, Sophie


----------



## Roger The Dog

My last set of bindings had straight straps. With those I used to be able to stamp my back foot in and strap in while riding the off ramp from the lift curved stras are a bit harder ?


----------



## Darksyderz

*n00b *

hi, the name is Dayton Darou, 19 Years of age, Born in Vancouver, British Columbia, grew up in Ontario, got into longboarding a few years ago, and finally got my first snowboard last week, so i know its off season, but i'm stoked for winter to come! :hairy:


----------



## Steeze

My name's Ben this is my first post, keen to hook up with some Aus boarders for a killer '15 season. Buller/Hotham/Perisher trips set so far. Few seasons in, fearless, live for the sport.


----------



## modesnow

Hi I was born in Ecuador but lived in France, the US and other LATAM countries. I learned to ride in 1998 in Switzerland and was hooked from the moment I stepped on a board. I used to be a member of snowboard.com but it shut down years ago and may reopen end of this year? 

I currently live in Lyon and ride at Val d'Isère because that's where my friends work in the winter :snowboard3::snowboard3:

Happy to join this community!


----------



## Powdurp

*blah*

Hey I'm Powdurp and/or Jesse, hailing from Boulder, Co. My home mountain is Eldora where I spent most my last season but unlimited Copper is on the Rocky mountain super pass (plus?) so I'll probably be driving the extra distance to shred there next season, so hopefully I'll see some of you in Summit County :jumping1:


----------



## mail2hellen08

*hi everyone*

Hi, I am hellen. This is my first post in snowboardingforum. I love participating in forum discussions. I am working in an leading digital marketing agency in singapore. I hope everyone doing well


----------



## Donutz

mail2hellen08 said:


> Hi, I am hellen. This is my first post in snowboardingforum. I love participating in forum discussions. I am working in an leading digital marketing agency in singapore. I hope everyone doing well


Hello, Hellen. Please read the new member guidelines here, and the guidelines on advertising here. Your sig has been redacted as it is advertising and has nothing to do with snowboarding.


----------



## poutanen

mail2hellen08 said:


> Hi, I am hellen. This is my first post in snowboardingforum. I love participating in forum discussions. I am working in an leading digital marketing agency in singapore. I hope everyone doing well


Hi Hellen! Do you snowboard? :hairy: If not, prepare for a quick and painful forum death...


----------



## dante

wow reading some of these posts here remind me of those addiction group meetings u see in movies .. so seems i came to the right place! 

im 39 yr old dutch living in belgium mostly, have rediscovered snowboarding recently and cant think much about anything else anymore .. looking forward to read tips on snowboarding and on gear here, as well as meeting new people!


----------



## CAIOBR

Hey guys! 

I'm brazilian, from Rio de Janeiro... well, well... we do not have any snow in this big freaking country, but we do have snow lovers. 

I started snowboarding in the Grouse Mountain, BC, during 2009/10 winter in an exchange, after that Whistler and last year Ushuaia, southern Argentina. This is going to be my third season and now with my own equipment. (Probably Las Leñas, also in Argentina).

158 Burton Operator 2010, Burton Ruler boots and Mission bindings. 

Learning and improving at each new day... 

Cheers!


----------



## bksdds

Nice to meet you all. My name is Danny and I have been riding on and off since I was 8 (started on a snurfer lol). I'd like to think I'm intermediate but I think due to the gaps and inconsistency in days I have on the snow I'm a beginner. Looking forward to attending the east or west coast meet ups.


----------



## Revkev

*All i have to say is nobody better ever get in my way!*

Ya you! and you too! all of ya....


----------



## Osiry

Hi my name is Vin. I'm from New Zealand.
I hit the slopes last week for the first time in 13 years. It was so awesome that I went and bought a bunch of gear as soon as I got home. Hoping to get into boarding more seriously over the next few years (as much as time and money allow) and will hopefully going a couple more times this season.


----------



## ngadiesel

Hello, new to the forum, been snowboarding for about 5 years now, I snowboard on the ice coast, hoping to visit the powder up north or out west this year.


----------



## Jcb890

Welcome welcome!


----------



## UVMboarder

Hey there everyone. I am 22 years old and go to the U of Vermont. Boarding the ice coast as much as possible between classes. Been boarding since I was 10 but just started putting in at least 70 days a season since coming to the green mountain state.


----------



## slyder

ngadiesel said:


> Hello, new to the forum, been snowboarding for about 5 years now, I snowboard on the ice coast, hoping to visit the powder up north or out west this year.


Welcome, silly but legit question. 
How far from where you are in Georgia to actually see enough snow to ride on 
Good to see a few southern guys still trying to hit the snow regardless of geography !!
Looking forward to some pics when it actually gets cold. Leaving 80's to find 30's :snowboard3:


----------



## AlienPanda

I am 23 years old, live in Pennsylvania, United States (closest place to board is Blue Mountain, Pa) 

I haven't snowboarded for like 10 years so I'm back to square one.

Looking forward to eating snow once winter comes around.


----------



## poutanen

AlienPanda said:


> I haven't snowboarded for like 10 years so I'm back to square one.
> 
> Looking forward to eating snow once winter comes around.


It's just like riding a bike! :hairy:


----------



## Jcb890

poutanen said:


> It's just like riding a bike! :hairy:


It really is! I took a handful of years off and thought I was going to be horrendous when I picked it back up. I certainly wasn't good, but it all came back pretty quick.

My wife said to me the other day she was worried she wouldn't remember how to board after the summer off. I used the same exact expression - you'll remember, it's like riding a bike.


----------



## TheJCXP

*My Intro*

Hey all my name is James I'm 23 and I am currently chasing winter around the world and filming all my adventures for my youtube channel The JCXP!!! 

Been snowboarding for some time now and Im working really hard to try start attracting some sponsors. If you like boarding then give my youtube channel or website a look and let me know what you think as well!!

The JCXP | This Is My World


----------



## LouW

*Hello - newbie here from Midlands UK*

Hello,

My name's Louise and I'm from Tamworth in the UK.

Only been on a mountain once, but there's and indoor slope on my doorstep so I'm going to try and get as much practice in as I can!

Looking forward to reading through threads as I have so many questions!

Louise :happy:


----------



## PNWgnar

*I'm waxing already*

PNW rider

Ride all over
Whistler, Baker, Interior BC, Whitefish, Crystal, Stevens Pass, Hood, Bachelor
….just to name a few.

Anyone from the mighty NW? always looking for new people to
shred with. 2015/16 season is going to be EPIC!!! ( Farmers Almanac says so )


----------



## speedjason

chomps1211 said:


> Actually,.. if you don't suffer from TB! It's much easier to strap in standing than sitting! :blink: I have TB *and* "Gummer's Syndrome!" I almost never sit to strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TB= "Two Belly's!!" You know,..? Fat ass, Lard Butt, Two Ton Tessie!!  :laugh:
> 
> :hairy:


I suffer from cold ass syndrome so I always strap in standing up.:happy:


----------



## Mreagan101

Hi everyone! Names Matt, I live in Birmingham AL. I have a 2011 K2 turbo dream board td 159 and have ridden it a total of 4 days in Vail CO. I bought the board thinking I would use it more, but things didn't work out, so it's been sitting in a bag in my closet the last few years. The board also comes with Burton white knight mission bindings which are also just like new and I have some red Nike boots. I bought everything the same day and all my equipment is like new. The only thing wrong with the board is a small portion of the nose had some of the plastic that split a little, but I've glued it with some of the strongest poxy I could find. Let me know if anyone is interested in buying my gear. I'm willing to sale all together package or seperately. You can email me at [email protected] 

Thanks!


----------



## DevilWithin

Mreagan101 said:


> Hi everyone! Names Matt, I live in Birmingham AL. I have a 2011 K2 turbo dream board td 159 and have ridden it a total of 4 days in Vail CO. I bought the board thinking I would use it more, but things didn't work out, so it's been sitting in a bag in my closet the last few years. The board also comes with Burton white knight mission bindings which are also just like new and I have some red Nike boots. I bought everything the same day and all my equipment is like new. The only thing wrong with the board is a small portion of the nose had some of the plastic that split a little, but I've glued it with some of the strongest poxy I could find. Let me know if anyone is interested in buying my gear. I'm willing to sale all together package or seperately. You can email me at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Matt -- you may want to ask a mod to move this out of the intro area and into the for sale section. Also, people will want pics posted and a reasonable price listed. Don't expect too much for gear that is 4 or 5 years old though on a forum of knowledgeable people. Good luck!


----------



## mm65116

Hey everyone! My name is Michael, 26 years old, from the D.C. area. I have been snowboarding for 4 years now, mostly in the mid-atlantic at Blue Knob PA, Timberline WV, Canaan Valley, and Whitetail.


----------



## andyl9063

Hi Folks,

I'm sure some of you have already seen my thread about boots. My name is Andy and I live in hotlanta. 

There's no good snowboarding spots around me so I usually travel west. I have been to Utah, Denver, and going to Montana this year.

I wish I live on the west coast like most of you, but not sure how well I would put up with the cold season ....


----------



## Rotcoddam411

Hey, 
Never been formally introduced. My name is Cameron, I am 16 years old and progressing snownboarding in every way possible. My goal is to become a Whistler local in a few years. Currently residing in Vancouver, the best home I could ask for.


----------



## timmytard

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Hey,
> Never been formally introduced. My name is Cameron, I am 16 years old and progressing snownboarding in every way possible. My goal is to become a Whistler local in a few years. Currently residing in Vancouver, the best home I could ask for.


Hey hey what's goin' down Cameron, fellow north shore rider here.
Woot woot haha

I'll show ya the ropes kid.
Then we'll jump over em & get the goods.


Big Timmy


----------



## Rotcoddam411

timmytard said:


> Hey hey what's goin' down Cameron, fellow north shore rider here.
> Woot woot haha
> 
> I'll show ya the ropes kid.
> Then we'll jump over em & get the goods.
> 
> 
> Big Timmy


Any day TT, i'll be looking forward to it


----------



## poutanen

timmytard said:


> I'll show ya the ropes kid.
> Then we'll jump over em & get the goods.


Does anybody else picture a van with "Free Candy" written on the side of it? :facepalm3:

Naw Timmy is fun to ride with, just don't let him get you killed in an avalanche... :hairy:


----------



## Donutz

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Hey,
> Never been formally introduced. My name is Cameron, I am 16 years old and progressing snownboarding in every way possible. My goal is to become a Whistler local in a few years. Currently residing in Vancouver, the best home I could ask for.




So how does a sixteen-year-old know about a mad doctor from a 60's cartoon? Sinbad playing on Retro somewhere?


----------



## Rotcoddam411

Donutz said:


> So how does a sixteen-year-old know about a mad doctor from a 60's cartoon? Sinbad playing on Retro somewhere?


The only thing my gpa could talk about 24/7 was Sinbad Jr., after he passed it kinda just stuck? I just use it for everything now :happy: .


----------



## neni

poutanen said:


> Does anybody else picture a van with "Free Candy" written on the side of it? :facepalm3:
> 
> Naw Timmy is fun to ride with, just don't let him get you killed in an avalanche... :hairy:


I couldn't help and wonder, how I'd react to the invitation as I can't make my mind up whether riding with TT would end up in a _very_ fun or a _very_ scary experience - there sure is nothing inbetween


----------



## Ashcampbell

gigitty

10char


----------



## Snowboardingsam

My name is levi i live in montana


I have two snowboards and i go snowboarding pretty regularly in the winter.(i'm very new to this website). How do you start threads?


----------



## Ack

*From Italy ...*

Hi guys,

I'm 31, live in the italian Alps and been snowboarding since winter 97/98 

Already following some italian forums, I'm here looking for "something more"  


Felice di fare la vostra conoscenza :hairy:


----------



## txb0115

New to here, also on Easyloungin', TGR and Splitboard.com 

Snowboarding since 1986... Outta high school Govy 3 years, Jackson 2 years, Idaho 8 years, and the final stop now SLC 10 years... 

BCC & LCC pass holder...

Splitboarder, usually about 60 days yr...

Baldface Lodge almost every year since 2000...

Sling drinks for a living at the bottom of BCC...

Former industry, glad to not be any more...


----------



## Bopper1985

*Irish boarder with very little gear experience.*

usually do 2-3 weeks per year in austria/france/italy.

This year will be some new spots, Slovakia booked and open to other offers.

Mainly Freeride as I don't have the patience for the park.

Quite a large boarder as i'm a competitive weightlifter(180 cm/100kg).


----------



## SnowDogWax

welcome bopper! freeride myself... looking forward to your insight. 









:snowboard4:


----------



## Bulldog54

Howdy all,
Introducing myself,
Name's Murray, 38 year old former Aussie that came to Canada for a work holiday in 2001 and never left.
Worked at Mt Buller in Oz for 3 years before I left. Went to Mt Buller once in 1996 and fell in love, even though I separated my shoulder on my first day.
Been riding ever since, though not much between 2003-2013 due to getting married and fathering kids. Now the youngin's are into it hardcore, and so is Dad, this year with a vengeance, hoping to regain past skills and glory's.
I live 2 hours east of the Banff area, and i'll be back getting 30-40 days a year from here on out till I die.
I'm in the same boat as a lot of other old timers, I'm out of the loop on all the new tech, slowly educating myself as I start to restock the quiver. The old boards and bindings for the past couple years just aren't cutting the mustard, and I don't have the "physique" I once did.... Turns out old knees don't like ultra stiff freeride boards, or beat up '98 noodles!!
Anyways, glad to be in the fold and am absolutely jonesin' for the season to start, hopefully it's a 97-98 type El Nino this year!!


----------



## Motogp990

txb0115 said:


> Baldface Lodge almost every year since 2000...


Envious

One of these days, one of these days :hope:


----------



## txb0115

Motogp990 said:


> Envious
> 
> One of these days, one of these days :hope:


I sling drinks for a living at a place where the $$$$ is good.... $20 from every shift goes into the Baldface fund no matter what... so that's $80 a week ( 4 nights) I set aside... about $4200 a year and that pays it...

It also helps that the wife and I are DINKS... And the wife is cool and understands that missing Baldface is not really an option... It helps that she is a travel agent and is down with living life in the now...


----------



## timmytard

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/168169-help-me-please.html


Hmm, an old guy that slings drinks in SLC eh.

You wouldn't happen to know this guy would you?
He's old, used to snowboard & pretty sure he's a piss tank
Haha, nah I don't know about that last one?
He's a veggie burger though, haha




TT


----------



## txb0115

timmytard said:


> You wouldn't happen to know this guy would you?
> 
> TT


Elfis... But I can't say that I really know him, but I have several really good friends that have know him for life... 

The story of his knee is a super bummer... I moved to SLC in 2005, a year after he killed his knee and was no longer on the hill..


----------



## Smarch

Hello everyone. My names Sarah, I'm located in MA ... Aka land of sucky mountains and hills, to date the only mountain I've actually been on with my board is Wachusett. But due to a series of events last month with a race I hold close to me (ever hear of Spartan Race?) I ended up spending a week in Killington and felt at home and actually plan to move right up to the small town within the next few years. Well with all the hype of Killington Resort opening this past weekend I've had my board out and ready in all my excitement... In just a couple of weeks I'll be up there for a day with the board (after I end up nothing everyone here with questions... Let's just say the board didn't fare summer storage very well). 
So yeah, basically I found this site here in my winter excitement (everyone here is NOT pleased at my excitement for snow... I'm sure you can relate)


----------



## 2Spirals

Hi... new here, and to snowboarding. I've been twice, and had lessons. I did not do well. But I'm a trooper, and I got a board, boots, and jacket. Just looking for gloves. I've been watching a ton of videos and so hopefully I'll be able to do ok on the basic turns and stuff on my 1st REAL day out (meaning without rental stuff).
I recently moved to Salt Lake City from WA so this will be a lot of fun. Can't wait! Nice to meet you all. You can call me Kidron.


----------



## Donutz

Not doing well your first time out is considered a success. Being carted down the hill on a stretcher is a "bad day". It does get better, so keep at it.


----------



## Jcb890

Smarch said:


> Hello everyone. My names Sarah, I'm located in MA ... Aka land of sucky mountains and hills, to date the only mountain I've actually been on with my board is Wachusett. But due to a series of events last month with a race I hold close to me (ever hear of Spartan Race?) I ended up spending a week in Killington and felt at home and actually plan to move right up to the small town within the next few years. Well with all the hype of Killington Resort opening this past weekend I've had my board out and ready in all my excitement... In just a couple of weeks I'll be up there for a day with the board (after I end up nothing everyone here with questions... Let's just say the board didn't fare summer storage very well).
> So yeah, basically I found this site here in my winter excitement (everyone here is NOT pleased at my excitement for snow... I'm sure you can relate)


MA crew here also!

Wachusett isn't bad for being close to home. My wife and I have GPS passes this season and will be trying to get up there at least one weeknight per week. If nothing else, it will be great practice, especially for my wife who is a beginner.

My family and I go up to Killington for a weekend every winter just about and we'll wind up there on a few day-trips throughout the season also. It is a great area and a great mountain. We really like it up there.

If you don't know how to tune your own board up, it really isn't a big deal. You can go out and buy a kit and teach yourself by watching Youtube tutorial or reading up online. Or, bring your board into a local shop and for ~$30 they'll do a tune up and wax, this usually includes a base grind and cleaning up your edges. I know Eastern Boarder does them and I believe they charge $29.99. I'm not sure where in MA you are, but they have a few locations - Worcester, Framingham, etc.

I have been telling people since about May/June that I'm ready for more snow. I have yet to find a co-worker who shares this sentiment.:hairy:



Donutz said:


> Not doing well your first time out is considered a success. Being carted down the hill on a stretcher is a "bad day". It does get better, so keep at it.


This.

My wife kept getting frustrated quickly and aggravated with herself. She says "I just want to be good!" Unfortunately, you need practice, and lots of it. There's no way around it. She's still impatient with herself, but she knows she needs to practice more to get the skills and techniques down.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Jcb890 said:


> MA crew here also!
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> My wife kept getting frustrated quickly and aggravated with herself. She says "I just want to be good!" Unfortunately, you need practice, and lots of it. There's no way around it. She's still impatient with herself, but she knows she needs to practice more to get the skills and techniques down.


Wife does not ski or snowboard fortunately she still enjoys traveling with me on most trips. A good book and some tea and she is all set. :hairy:





:snowboard3:


----------



## Jcb890

SnowDogWax said:


> Wife does not ski or snowboard fortunately she still enjoys traveling with me on most trips. A good book and some tea and she is all set. :hairy:
> :snowboard3:


That's good. My wife is similar. I wish I could be like that, but I would be antsy and it doesn't help I'm not a big reader myself.

Mine tried skiing 2 years ago and hated it, tried snowboarding last year and she loves it. She makes a good travel companion as well and before getting into boarding, she'd be the same way. Just need to download her a book or 2 to her Kindle and good to go. She didn't even mind being in the lodge with her broken wrist while I went boarding (_I felt guilty though!_). I have a feeling this year she'll probably board all morning with me and then take a break after lunch on most days, but we'll see.

Seriously, the Kindle was the best investment we ever made (in terms of reading devices). We get every book she wants for free versus the $8-$20 per book it normally costs. She was always opposed to it because she likes the smell and feel and look of a real book. But, this Paperwhite model is great, its got the "_digital ink_" stuff which makes it look like ink on paper like a real book. Plus, its got a back-light, so she can read in the dark and no glare so you can read in the sun, etc.


----------



## poutanen

Jcb890 said:


> My wife kept getting frustrated quickly and aggravated with herself. She says "I just want to be good!" Unfortunately, you need practice, and lots of it. There's no way around it. She's still impatient with herself, but she knows she needs to practice more to get the skills and techniques down.


I still remember my wife swearing and punching the snow expecting she should just "get" how to snowboard. She was an angry woman, and I was a dumbass for thinking I could give her a tip or two!

Fast forward 5 years and about 5 lessons for her through the years, and anybody on here that's snowboarded with her will say she's pretty good. Pretty damn good is where she's getting lately! :hairy: Makes it fun when we go hit the crazy stuff and most people turn back, but the wife comes with me. Never thought she'd reach this point to be honest with you.

This was a couple years ago need to take some new ones...


----------



## scboard

Hello all
My name is Ryan. I live in South Carolina (where snowboarders go to die) 
but make at least one trip a year to Colorado. This year me and my family will try Steamboat in early January. 
My skill level is probably advanced beginner. I can ride greens with no trouble. 
Im hoping to get my wife to take lessons this year at some point.


----------



## Jcb890

poutanen said:


> I still remember my wife swearing and punching the snow expecting she should just "get" how to snowboard. She was an angry woman, and I was a dumbass for thinking I could give her a tip or two!
> 
> Fast forward 5 years and about 5 lessons for her through the years, and anybody on here that's snowboarded with her will say she's pretty good. Pretty damn good is where she's getting lately! :hairy: Makes it fun when we go hit the crazy stuff and most people turn back, but the wife comes with me. Never thought she'd reach this point to be honest with you.
> 
> This was a couple years ago need to take some new ones...


My wife did a private lesson as well as a group lesson last season. She felt that she learned a lot more having me teach her on a smaller hill than she did during either lesson. She hated the group lesson.

This season we picked up passes to our local mountain and will be going 1-2 nights per week. It should be great practice for me and great for teaching her. I'm excited for when she's good... she'll probably be better than I am at some point, generally, she has good balance while I do not.


----------



## poutanen

Jcb890 said:


> My wife did a private lesson as well as a group lesson last season. She felt that she learned a lot more having me teach her on a smaller hill than she did during either lesson. She hated the group lesson.
> 
> This season we picked up passes to our local mountain and will be going 1-2 nights per week. It should be great practice for me and great for teaching her. I'm excited for when she's good... she'll probably be better than I am at some point, generally, she has good balance while I do not.


We lucked out by buying group lessons for her, but she always ended up being the only student. So she got private for a group price. She also did most of her lessons at Fernie with good instructors. That makes a world of difference! The level required to pass the first level instructors test is quite low... :facepalm3:

My wife doesn't take too well to constructive criticism, especially from me! lol So the lessons were a much better route.


----------



## Jcb890

poutanen said:


> We lucked out by buying group lessons for her, but she always ended up being the only student. So she got private for a group price. She also did most of her lessons at Fernie with good instructors. That makes a world of difference! The level required to pass the first level instructors test is quite low... :facepalm3:
> 
> My wife doesn't take too well to constructive criticism, especially from me! lol So the lessons were a much better route.


Oh that's good! My wife's group lesson was free, but she hated it and felt she got nothing out of it since I had already shown her some basics. I think part of that problem was that it was so basic and pretty much an intro like "this is how you strap in your bindings", etc. but I had already taught her that.

She had her next lesson, which was a private lesson with an instructor. She liked the private lesson a lot more and thought she learned much more in that compared to the group.

I read all the comments from people and kept telling her it was a bad idea for me to teach her. I kept pushing her towards the classes. She thought I did a really good job teaching though... we found a little hill away from the usual crowds and were able to get her a few good hours of practice.

IMO, the key to both learning and teaching is patience. As someone learning, you aren't going to learn it all right away. On the other side, if you are teaching someone new, they aren't going to learn or understand it all right away either.


----------



## boardingpanda

Hi all
I live in Manchester, England but was born in South East Asia. My husband made me learn snowboarding as he wanted to go on a winter holiday, and as a competent skier he switched to snowboarding as we then could learn together. I've done probably about 6 weeks in total. Only got completely hooked this year though when I moved up here (lived in London previously for 8 years but Hemel and MK were a bit too far) so I have been going to my local fridge as often as I can. I am a very slow learner when it comes to sports but I'm improving (I'd like to think) and in the process of learning to comfortably ride switch. Want to move on to basic flatland stuff etc. Husband says if I can show him I have improved a lot when we go on the next holiday in 8 weeks then he might consider buying me a new snowboard.. (I ride a battered 09/10 LTD snowboard and bindings that are literally falling apart) so get practicing I go


----------



## simplyjo

Hi All, 

New here and never tried snowboarding actually - No snow where I stay so I have to go up to the hills in winters where I enjoy skiing. What do you guys prefer - boarding or skiing ? 
Wanna get into it, so asking


----------



## chomps1211

simplyjo said:


> Hi All,
> New here and never tried snowboarding actually,..
> 
> *….What do you guys prefer - boarding or skiing ?*
> Wanna get into it, so asking


????:WTF:???? 

_Seriously???_ "Snow_BOARDING_forum.com!!!!"
That didn't answer your question for you!!!

Here; *Read this thread!* Considering most of us would rather have our kids tell us they're Gay than tell us they're "skier?" :dunno:

Sorry if I'm coming across mean or un-friendly, aside from my onvious sarcasm, that's not my real intention. However, despite your "Hot Chick" avatar and all,… We really have no way of knowing whether or not you are in fact a Hairy, gross, 300lb trucker named Gus, trolling the interwebz!!!!

Now,.. If you really and _truly_ wish to have a debate between skiers and snowboarders on what they prefer,…? (Although the very fact that they're identifying, labeling themselves one or the other should be a dead giveaway,..!) I suggest you Head on over to TGR's forum! "Teton Gravity Research!" I *guarantee* your inquiry will find a Lively discussion there! _They_ actually do get a mix of members!

Good luck!


----------



## simplyjo

chomps1211 said:


> ????:WTF:????
> 
> _Seriously???_ "Snow_BOARDING_forum.com!!!!"
> That didn't answer your question for you!!!
> 
> Here; *Read this thread!* Considering most of us would rather have our kids tell us they're Gay than tell us they're "skier?" :dunno:
> 
> Sorry if I'm coming across mean or un-friendly, aside from my onvious sarcasm, that's not my real intention. However, despite your "Hot Chick" avatar and all,… We really have no way of knowing whether or not you are in fact a Hairy, gross, 300lb trucker named Gus, trolling the interwebz!!!!
> 
> Now,.. If you really and _truly_ wish to have a debate between skiers and snowboarders on what they prefer,…? (Although the very fact that their identifying, labeling themselves one or the other should be a dead giveaway,..!) I suggest you Head on over to TGR's forum! "Teton Gravity Research!" I *guarantee* your inquiry will find a Lively discussion there! _They_ actually do get a mix of members!
> 
> Good luck!


hAHA.. All I got was the hot chick avatar  Thanks dude.

Plus not here to debate - never tried boarding and not a pro skier or anything - just tried it once - so totalllllly neutral! relax


----------



## Jcb890

simplyjo said:


> hAHA.. All I got was the hot chick avatar  Thanks dude.
> 
> Plus not here to debate - never tried boarding and not a pro skier or anything - just tried it once - so totalllllly neutral! relax


Well, you are on a snowboarding forum (snowboardingforum.com) so in general, people are going to be biased towards snowboarding here... obviously.


----------



## simplyjo

Jcb890 said:


> Well, you are on a snowboarding forum (snowboardingforum.com) so in general, people are going to be biased towards snowboarding here... obviously.


Yeah . darn silly me :facepalm3:

I like the passion around though - its all good


----------



## poutanen

simplyjo said:


> :facepalm3:












Are you the same kinda person that goes to a Ford forum and asks if they prefer Chevy or Dodge? 

That said, I think you'll find a fair number of us started on skis, and switched to snowboarding along the way. I actually just bought some used skis to prove a point to some of the people I patrol with (that I can qualify as a patroller on skis), and then I'm going to sell them right away because I much prefer boarding...

Nice avatar. :sex:


----------



## Noreaster

poutanen said:


> I actually just bought some used skis to prove a point to some of the people I patrol with (that I can qualify as a patroller on skis), and then I'm going to sell them right away because I much prefer boarding...


That seems like a lot of energy expenditure to just prove a point. If I had to *buy* and then *sell* anything to one up someone I'd be like 'naaaah, you won". Must be a guy thing though.


----------



## poutanen

Noreaster said:


> That seems like a lot of energy expenditure to just prove a point. If I had to *buy* and then *sell* anything to one up someone I'd be like 'naaaah, you won". Must be a guy thing though.


I think it's a patrol thing! I joined because I thought it was for free snowboarding and getting first tracks. Now I hang out with them in the summer, volunteer for all kinds of things we do, I'm an on-snow patrol instructor, and I'm on our executive committee.

There's a certain element of competition to everything we do in the patrol. We want to be better skiers and boarders all the time (and many of them are great already), we want to get better at first aid, mountain rescue, etc.

For the last couple years I've been the only snowboard patroller at my hill. There are some disadvantages to boarding, and some good advantages too. They bug me, I call them two plankers, it's all good. But if I can qualify at a high level of skiing, I can honestly say that I _prefer_ to patrol on my board. So I'm doing it to prove a point, and actually for my love of snowboarding!

Plus when I'm evaluating a potential ski patroller it'll help if I can tell them I've qualified on both a board and skis.

I think you're right... It's a guy thing and I'm justifying it. :hairy:

On the plus side I bought used skis and poles for $140, the boots were expensive but I still got 60% off. :hairy: So I'm trying to prove my point on the cheap!


----------



## MR.

Hi all,
Moved to Colorado last year and decided to try snowboarding last Spring. I was a little hesitant to dive in at 50, but my son insisted I give it a try. A lifetime of skating and surfing helped, and after a couple of rough days I started to get the hang of it. I wish I had tried it years ago. This is the first time my family has lived away from the ocean, and I was worried they would miss the beach. Now we're all excited to see it start snowing again!
Mike


----------



## simplyjo

MR. said:


> Hi all,
> Moved to Colorado last year and decided to try snowboarding last Spring. I was a little hesitant to dive in at 50, but my son insisted I give it a try. A lifetime of skating and surfing helped, and after a couple of rough days I started to get the hang of it. I wish I had tried it years ago. This is the first time my family has lived away from the ocean, and I was worried they would miss the beach. Now we're all excited to see it start snowing again!
> Mike


Yeah I totally get it. I used to get separation anxiety whenever I moved away from a beach but I believe if you find a passion elsewhere, things get much more interesting. 
Ah and age is just a number , buddy  Go forth and conquer the slopes!


----------



## MVC

Hi all,

I'm Martin from Belgium. I have been snowboarding (and oooh no you didn't "sometimes skiing") for +-18 years.

For the moment i have (main board) a capita limited edition Scott Stevens pro snowboard the "sleepy stevens" with nitro zero bindings










I also own a Burton custom (like so many do), it's an older version with camber. and older burton bindings (don't know for sure what type but very hard flexing).

And a K2 WWW, my freestyle deck. For my k2 i just ordered and received the gnu psych binding. 
If you want i'll do a review.
For the rest i have not much more to tell you. Just:
:blahblah:
:blahblah:
:blahblah:
:blahblah:
And if you don't like it :eat_my_shorts:
:hairy:


----------



## JustRidin

23 year old guy new to boarding in Denver. Been out 3 times on a friends old board and excited to start getting into it on my own. See you on the slopes!


----------



## milner_7

Hi, Its Mike from Hamilton ON, Canada. I have been a member since 2009 but took some time off and am now back and excited to get back on the mountain. Picked up some new gear.

K2 Turbo Dream 156
K2 Lien FS Bindings
Vans Encore Boa Boots

Cheers


----------



## Luftschiff

Hey there, 
I'm 26 and have been spending my winters on snow since I'm 2 (first skiing and then snowboarding for the past 16 years). 
Unfortunately I haven't been able to ride much because I moved to a snowless country (Mexico) at 19. When I do ride I love all things powder. 

I'm looking to renovate most of my gear between this year and next.


----------



## skiboarder1939

*Title*

Hi I'm a snowboarder from Utah, been snowboarding for about five years now, kind of impressive, since I grew up skiing. But I'd like to say I'm kind of not horrible, but others say I'm really good. :embarrased1: some say I'm talkative, I would agree, others say I'm super optimistic. I just say I'm a happy little beaver who likes to snowboard.


----------



## SnowDogWax

I would say welcome to the SF





:eyetwitch2:


----------



## Tubby Beaver

Hey! Snowboarder from Scotland but living in Japan.......a bit of an internet nomad for a year or so after our online japan snow home got shut down......nibbled at a few forums and didn't really take....this seems cooler.


----------



## HAM

Heyo

I came here to get a second opinion on a specific question (which I guess I will make a separate thread about), but who knows I may stick around. I haven't read much here but seems cool thus far.

I grew up in Oregon and I've been snowboarding on and off for 20 years or so (I'm I suppose what you'd call "intermediate", if it matters), been very out of touch with it in recent years though due to living in the midwest.

HOWEVER I'm moving to Denver in a week and am ready to get back after it deep and destroy Colorado.

That is my basic deal.


edit: 

Since it looks like people are talking gear in here, I'm currently working with a Dinosaurs Will Die 158.5 from like 08 with Raiden bindings and some old as fuck 32 boots that I've had since I was like 15 but still do the job in spades.

I also have an old Burton FL 157 with custom freestyle bindings, that one needs a little work though.


----------



## bike/n/board

HI. I am from Scotland. I have been boarding for a few years. Board local when conditions are good and get out to the alps for a week each year.


----------



## jae

Yo.. sorta skipped this part and dove in deep for help, but circling around and covering my bases. 

32yr old rider from Southern California USA getting back into boarding after a 8yr hiatus. Things have changed so much from when I last rode. I never bought gear, went maybe once a year and always rented because I was to broke to make this a hobby(and from what I take from the forums, it is a way of life.) Decided to go head first and bought all my gear in one swoop (damn expensive even buying everything on clearence.) and a weekday season pass to bear/summit. 

Pestered everyone on the forums with crazy research and finally got all my gear. I try to help where I can so if you need help, I'll try to pass my knowledge down. If you need board advice, I know jack crap. you're on your own. 

Current setup
board: 160 rome reverb rocker 2015
bindings: burton cartel restricted 2014
boots: 10.5 burton ruler wide 2015
goggles: electric eg3

Style: noob/intermediate that rides groomers. Can carve and push snow. Can go down double diamond without falling, but will eat it waiting in line to get on the lift. Working on switch and ollies. 

Cheers!


----------



## dfitz364

What's going on?!

Figured I could formally introduce myself as I saw it pop up on the active threads as I am sitting at work. 

I'm 22, recent college graduate who is stuck in Ohio with the dreams of powder making me yearn to move out west! It will happen... one day..

Really, I have lurked through this forum on a semi-regular basis for a while now (hence the low amount of posts) but haven't really felt qualified to answer most questions! I love the community that has been built here and hope to add to it as best as I can, but it's hard for a poor sap in Ohio to give too many snowboard reviews or opinions. I can tell ya how to shred on some serious ice/hard pack though!! :wink:

About my riding, I ride just about whatever Ohio has to offer. I spend a good amount of time in the park, but also venture out and enjoy making the rest of the "mountain" my park as well. Current setup is:

Rome artifact rocker 158w w/ Union contact Pros and Nike Kaiju

Other than that, I'm just your regular yo-pro with college debt to his eyes!


----------



## Adeodadus

Joined this forum cause my other forum just didn't have the international traffic vs snowboarding.com :smile:

Started boarding early nineties / love the speed and rush. My usual activities are usually water or ball related. But nothing really compares to Fresh tracks & Pow.


----------



## ELNINO2015

Hi, new here. California native, grew up in Southern California but have been living in Northern California for the past 15 years or so. Work for a large non-profit in the North Bay. As for snowboarding I ride mostly at Northstar, Kirkwood on the powder days and Mammoth occasionally. Been riding on and off since the early 90's. Will get out to Utah and Oregon from time to time. 

CHEERS!


----------



## Slixter

Hi there!!! I live in Stoney Creek, ON Canada. Been riding since '95. Currently I'm riding a Burton Custom, with Custom Bindings (Looking to upgrade to the Malavitas) and Ruler boots. I'm normally a freerider, but I want to progress my riding more to the freestyle side this winter, if the season would cooperate here in Ontario.


----------



## Peetan

Erm, 'ello.

Name's Peetan, was once a member of another winter sports forum until they shut up shop. I think i had a handle on here too, but that was a while ago, and now I want to start fresh anyway.

I've been based in the land of the rising sun for the past 5-6 years, and have been snowboarding proper for 3 years now. 

Hope all's well, and Happy Christmas!


----------



## honeybadger

Been snowboarding for many years. Reside in Calgary, Alberta. Got a lot of great hills to choose from. I'm now on a Lib Tech T Rice Pro 155 with Union Atlas bindings.


----------



## beel

*Getting back into it*

Hello Everyone!

Started snowboarding in '96 and 04' was my last good season. Then "life" took over. Looking to get back into it before my back and knees are gone for good!


----------



## neni

beel said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Started snowboarding in '96 and 04' was my last good season. Then "life" took over. Looking to get back into it before my back and knees are gone for good!


Welcome back . And wish you good luck with getting into all that new gear available nowadays. So much has changed  You'll be stoked!


----------



## Dash

*What's up*

Yo,

I'm 25 from Brampton, ON, still a beginner but looking for ways to improve. This year I'm looking to get a bit creative and try to find spots anywhere to snowboard and take advantage of the season (if we have one!!)

I'd like to meet like-minded fun snowboarders in or close by my area so we could kick it.

Peace!


----------



## poutanen

honeybadger said:


> Been snowboarding for many years. Reside in Calgary, Alberta. Got a lot of great hills to choose from. I'm now on a Lib Tech T Rice Pro 155 with Union Atlas bindings.


:welcome: There's actually quite a few of us on here from the Calgary area. Good group of people some of them came to my wedding! :grin:


----------



## Psicko

Hey all, I live in Northern Arizona(flagstaff). I started snowboarding in 94. Last full season was in 2005-2006. I would go once or twice a season as life would let me. I just moved up to Flagstaff this year and got me a midweek season pass. I currently ride an old Peter Line Forum snowboard 153cm with old burton custom bindings and sims boots. I bought it in 2004 I think, cant fully remember.

Anyways I'm looking at new gear and just want to read up on all the new tech since I bought my last setup. Also if anyone lives up in Flagstaff, I'm looking for people to ride with. I would say I'm an intermediate rider now. I can go down most black diamonds at my local hill(snow bowl) without any issues.


----------



## bobbyss396

*waiting for snow*

Hi, first time messaging here.
Started skateboarding in 1975, surfing since 2000.Learned to snowboard in 2008 at age 46 so I could do it with my only son Adam (his only outdoor interest, at the time.) Snowboarding is the balls! :smile:


----------



## benben

*Hello*

Hello my name is Benny, I started snowboarding in Utah 11 years ago, I currently ride a 157 Lib Tech TRS, love trees and powder


----------



## RudyMD

Hello all, adult new rider and member from NY. Always been interested in snowboarding, used to live in miami always planned snowboarding trips in winter, never got to donit. Now recently moved to NY and just praying for snow on the east coast to go snowboarding.


----------



## JTCarver

Howdy!

New member, not so new boarder. Back in the saddle after a 16 year hiatus. I grew up surfing and skating. Spent a fair amount of time snowboarding in the 90's when I lived near the mountains. 

After a two-year battle with cancer...twice, I need the fix that only snowboarding can provide. While fighting through some horrendous treatments (chemo, radiation, surgeries,etc.) determined to live, I wasn't regretting past failures, I was regretting not spending more time pursuing real happiness and fullfillment that activities like snowboarding and surfing provide. And that's coming from a guy who surfed relentlessly.

I've been off of chemo for a few months and am finally strong enough to not be a rolling disaster on the slopes. I'm really enjoying the magic of the mountains! I don't think there's a better therapy out there.

Riding a Jones Hovercraft and loving it.

JT


----------



## Memento

Holla,

Im a 29 years old rider since im 10 from Montreal city (QC, Canada). 
Back here its mostly corduroy and park riding but I enjoy trees and off piste the most.

Depending of the mood, im snowboarding on a custom x / diode 2015 or a Villain classick / Genesis 2016.
I hope to share and learn a lot on this forum !


----------



## BigVig90

Hey guys,

25 year old rider here. This is my 3rd season (1st "real" season) with only a half a dozen days under my belt, 3 of which came last weekend. 

I live in Chehalis, WA which is midway between Portland, OR and Tacoma/Seattle, WA area. I've hit White Pass, Crystal, Hood, Snoqualmie and Whistler for the first time ever just recently. 

Looking for a sense of community and especially guidance for my skill progression!


----------



## poutanen

BigVig90 said:


> Looking for a sense of community and especially guidance for my *skill progression!*


Get some lessons! Every few days another lesson will get you over the hump. After you get better you can reduce it down to whatever works for you, but never think you're too good for lessons! Everyone can benefit from good coaching...


----------



## Outdoortech

Hi Guys and Gals,
It's us, Outdoor Tech. We have been lurking for a while but now we will join in on conversations and contribute to the community.

We make some pretty rad products but other than that, we like long walks on the beach, rainy afternoons, spooning, paddycake, minecraft, squirrels, free parking, appetizers, two-way mirrors, and snow.

We are in Los Angeles but love jumping in a car or in a plane to get on a mountain to ride.


Thanks!


----------



## Deacon

Outdoortech said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> It's us, Outdoor Tech. We have been lurking for a while but now we will join in on conversations and contribute to the community.
> 
> We make some pretty rad products but other than that, we like long walks on the beach, rainy afternoons, spooning, paddycake, minecraft, squirrels, free parking, appetizers, two-way mirrors, and snow.
> 
> We are in Los Angeles but love jumping in a car or in a plane to get on a mountain to ride.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Solid intro. No spam from a vendor is rare and always a plus. I know we have a at least a few members rock your equipment.


----------



## timmytard

Outdoortech said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> It's us, Outdoor Tech. We have been lurking for a while but now we will join in on conversations and contribute to the community.
> 
> We make some pretty rad products but other than that, we like long walks on the beach, rainy afternoons, spooning, paddycake, minecraft, squirrels, free parking, appetizers, two-way mirrors, and snow.
> 
> We are in Los Angeles but love jumping in a car or in a plane to get on a mountain to ride.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


How you doin'
Hop on a plane & come up here, I'll show you a good time.

Yeah that's right. This little list.
I can see 4 out of the top 5 from my house.
Top 8 Deepest Snowpacks in North America: - SnowBrains.com
Chop chop



TT


----------



## Appygirl82

New here! I'm from the good ol' PNW (I ride at either Mt. Hood Meadows or Timberline)....we finally have some AWESOME snow this year! Started snowboarding about 10 years ago and haven't gone for many years. Getting back at it! Basically I'm still stuck in "beginner" status 

Always looking for new people to meet and ride with. Most of my friends won't go due to injury or they are just lame!

Happy Boarding!


----------



## Deacon

Appygirl82 said:


> New here! I'm from the good ol' PNW (I ride at either Mt. Hood Meadows or Timberline)....we finally have some AWESOME snow this year! Started snowboarding about 10 years ago and haven't gone for many years. Getting back at it! Basically I'm still stuck in "beginner" status
> 
> Always looking for new people to meet and ride with. Most of my friends won't go due to injury or they are just lame!
> 
> Happy Boarding!


 @Rogue rides there... :grin:


----------



## JTCarver

Outdoortech said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> It's us, Outdoor Tech. We have been lurking for a while but now we will join in on conversations and contribute to the community.
> 
> We make some pretty rad products but other than that, we like long walks on the beach, rainy afternoons, spooning, paddycake, minecraft, squirrels, free parking, appetizers, two-way mirrors, and snow.
> 
> We are in Los Angeles but love jumping in a car or in a plane to get on a mountain to ride.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Outdoortech,

Welcome to the forum and thanks for making some great gear. Having tunes while riding just makes it that much sweeter! 

If you find yourselves heading to northern Idaho, it would be great to connect.


----------



## JimmysBob

Hello, I'm James, new to the forum. I'm 29, English and currently living in Beautiful British Columbia, looking forward to chatting snowboarding with you guys and gals. Goal to improve my riding and learn new tricks

Rides: 153 bataleon evil twin / burton cartels
Stance: Goofy
Style: bit of everything


----------



## DavidPham

Heya! I'm David, from British Columbia, Canada. New to both snowboarding and the forum. Only had 3 days on the mountains, and this is my first season. Looking to learn a lot more, and talk to all ya snowboarders. Snowboarding aside, I'm also a skateboarder, football player, and an art student.:grin:


----------



## JTCarver

DavidPham said:


> Heya! I'm David, from British Columbia, Canada. New to both snowboarding and the forum. Only had 3 days on the mountains, and this is my first season. Looking to learn a lot more, and talk to all ya snowboarders. Snowboarding aside, I'm also a skateboarder, football player, and an art student.:grin:


Welcome! What is your favorite medium? I had a glass blowing business for 16 years and previous to that I painted oil and acrylic. I always loved charcoal as well.

I'm sure you'll find snowboarding quite inspirational!


----------



## DavidPham

16 years huh? I'm hitting 16 years old coming up later this month :grin:
Anyways, I do a bunch of stuff, anywhere from pencil to ink (ink is probably my fav) to watercolour, and I recently found this magical things called paint markers. Most of the time, I do mixed media. Business-wise, I'm trying to start a griptape line with the local skateboard shop. wouldn't exactly post it on here, that's too spammy.


----------



## JTCarver

DavidPham said:


> 16 years huh? I'm hitting 16 years old coming up later this month :grin:
> Anyways, I do a bunch of stuff, anywhere from pencil to ink (ink is probably my fav) to watercolour, and I recently found this magical things called paint markers. Most of the time, I do mixed media. Business-wise, I'm trying to start a griptape line with the local skateboard shop. wouldn't exactly post it on here, that's too spammy.


16 and starting a business, eh? Rock on! Paint markers are cool. Did quite a few surfboards back in the day with those. Still have one in my garage. Not much I'll do with it here in Idaho.


----------



## DavidPham

JTCarver said:


> 16 and starting a business, eh? Rock on! Paint markers are cool. Did quite a few surfboards back in the day with those. Still have one in my garage. Not much I'll do with it here in Idaho.


More like a fun little gig, but sure. I'm pretty sure local griptape is too small to be any sort of serious business. Started out with me just painting my griptape and riding around for myself, and people gave compliments, asked where i got em, and if I'd do some, that sort of stuff :skateboarding:


----------



## JTCarver

DavidPham said:


> More like a fun little gig, but sure. I'm pretty sure local griptape is too small to be any sort of serious business. Started out with me just painting my griptape and riding around for myself, and people gave compliments, asked where i got em, and if I'd do some, that sort of stuff :skateboarding:


Perhaps local yes, but why limit yourself? On this very forum you can interact with people who share and feed off other's passions world wide. If locals dig it, no doubt others will too.


----------



## DavidPham

JTCarver said:


> Perhaps local yes, but why limit yourself? On this very forum you can interact with people who share and feed off other's passions world wide. If locals dig it, no doubt others will too.


Dude, I'd love to. Maybe one day. Honestly though? Me doing the local thing is enough of a surprise. I'm not too much more of a skateboarder than I am to snowboarding. All this of me-starting-skateboarding and me-starting-a-skate-name is within 2 months.

Otherwise, if anyone out there sees this and thinks it's interesting and/or you skate, feel free to hit me up, tell me your opinions


----------



## Ellie

Im Ellen, from MKE, WI. I am 18, and I was raised as a skier but never really liked it much, and honestly always thought snowboarding would be much more enjoyable, as I skate. Picked up snowboarding two years ago and now I go just about every day I can. Mainly stay in the terrain park, its my first year in the park, but I have picked it up quickly. Hoping to meet some more passionate snowboarders!


----------



## Jcb890

Ellie said:


> Im Ellen, from MKE, WI. I am 18, and I was raised as a skier but never really liked it much, and honestly always thought snowboarding would be much more enjoyable, as I skate. Picked up snowboarding two years ago and now I go just about every day I can. Mainly stay in the terrain park, its my first year in the park, but I have picked it up quickly. Hoping to meet some more passionate snowboarders!


If you're looking for passionate snowboarders, you've come to the right place! Welcome!


----------



## Ellie

Jcb890 said:


> If you're looking for passionate snowboarders, you've come to the right place! Welcome!


Thank you very much! Question, how do I have my profile picture display? I cannot figure it our for the life of me.


----------



## Staff_Sav

*Helloooooo*

Hey everyone, Im 27, live in Southampton, England. Been boarding for about 5 years after getting bored of skiing.

I try and get out to the alps or somewhere else snowy in Europe a couple of times a year, but spend a lot of my time back here at the dry slope in Christchurch, Dorset. Occasionally venturing up to the snowdome in MK or Hemel.

Love riding pure powder (jealous of friends in the alps right now), and enjoy jibbing in the park, and trying to hit bigger jumps


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Ellie said:


> Im Ellen, from MKE, WI. I am 18, and I was raised as a skier but never really liked it much, and honestly always thought snowboarding would be much more enjoyable, as I skate. Picked up snowboarding two years ago and now I go just about every day I can. Mainly stay in the terrain park, its my first year in the park, but I have picked it up quickly. Hoping to meet some more passionate snowboarders!


Welcome!



Staff_Sav said:


> Hey everyone, Im 27, live in Southampton, England. Been boarding for about 5 years after getting bored of skiing.
> 
> I try and get out to the alps or somewhere else snowy in Europe a couple of times a year, but spend a lot of my time back here at the dry slope in Christchurch, Dorset. Occasionally venturing up to the snowdome in MK or Hemel.
> 
> Love riding pure powder (jealous of friends in the alps right now), and enjoy jibbing in the park, and trying to hit bigger jumps


Welcome!


----------



## chomps1211

Ellie said:


> Thank you very much! Question, how do I have my profile picture display? I cannot figure it our for the life of me.


Click the User CP link. That will open up your Control Panel. On the L you will see Edit Profile Picture. From there you can link or upload your pic. Just be sure you've resized it according to the specs given at the bottom. 

Welcome,..






Btw, a Bikini profile pic is now mandatory for *all* new female members! >
(...did I say "Welcome to the asylum" already?!  :laugh:


----------



## Ellie

chomps1211 said:


> Click the User CP link. That will open up your Control Panel. On the L you will see Edit Profile Picture. From there you can link or upload your pic. Just be sure you've resized it according to the specs given at the bottom.
> 
> Welcome,..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, a Bikini profile pic is now mandatory for *all* new female members! >
> (...did I say "Welcome to the asylum" already?!  :laugh:


Ill need to find a picture of me snowboarding. A selfie just aint gonna cut it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Deacon

Ellie said:


> Im Ellen, from MKE, WI. I am 18, and I was raised as a skier but never really liked it much, and honestly always thought snowboarding would be much more enjoyable, as I skate. Picked up snowboarding two years ago and now I go just about every day I can. Mainly stay in the terrain park, its my first year in the park, but I have picked it up quickly. Hoping to meet some more passionate snowboarders!


We have several members from your area. Welcome to it!


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> Btw, a Bikini profile pic is now mandatory for *all* new female members! >


Chomps you're taking my job away from me!!!

I think if she posts a bikini profile pic, you should too! > Hey, I'll do it, we're heading on a cruise tomorrow, I can find a mankini while I'm down there!


----------



## Ellie

poutanen said:


> Chomps you're taking my job away from me!!!
> 
> I think if she posts a bikini profile pic, you should too! > Hey, I'll do it, we're heading on a cruise tomorrow, I can find a mankini while I'm down there!


If you post a mankini picture I will be the happiest person alive.


----------



## Deacon

Ellie said:


> If you post a mankini picture I will be the happiest person alive.


You say that now...
uke:
:grin:


----------



## Ellie

Deacon said:


> You say that now...
> uke:
> :grin:


Well it'd be funny. Therefore I would be happy.


----------



## chomps1211

Ellie said:


> If you post a mankini picture I will be the happiest person alive.





Deacon said:


> You say that now...
> uke:
> :grin:





Ellie said:


> Well it'd be funny. Therefore I would be happy.



*OMG!!!* 


....She doesn't know,...!!! :blink: He _Will_ do it!!!!! :surprise: Quick, everybody,.. Avert your eyes!!!!  :rofl3:

I hearby swear a solemn oath to all the members of SBF!!! You will _NEVER_ see any pics of my fat ol' ass wearin' a Bananna Hammock!! So help me Ullr!! > :lol:


----------



## poutanen

Believe it or not I do have speedo brand swimwear! :grin: Unfortunately for all of you it's the long shorts racing style :embarrased1:

I did go nude on the beach in St Martin last year if anyone wants to compare polaroids!


----------



## Deacon

poutanen said:


> I did go nude in the restaurant in St Martin last year if anyone wants to compare security footage!


Fixed that for ya..... :hairy:


----------



## car_roa

Hello all! I am Cory, originally from Central Florida and grew up skiing on Vacations to Boone, NC and Keystone, CO. I switched over to snowboarding in 07 during a graduation trip to Winter Park, CO. Haven't been since I moved to Washington D.C. and Virginia Beach. However, I recently moved to San Diego and decided to pick it back up since I am a pretty short ride to Big Bear Mountain and other great spots on the west coast. I am taking a trip this weekend for the first time in over 8 years and can hardly wait! I was picking it up well the last time I went and hope to hit the ground running ASAP, and maybe even meet some cool people in the area. Look forward to reading and posting on what seems to be a fun and active board.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

*off the charts STOKED*

Hi, I'm new to this forum but not a newb rider. I hail from Vermont and am over the top addicted to snow. After a 5 year hiatus (but surfing in that time) being back on the mountain 5 days a week is like winning the jackpot. I swear I'm a better rider than where I left off 5 years ago. My little girl rides with my husband and I, it's her first season and she is stomping it too!!!! I'm resistant to leaving the ground so am working on riding switch and ollies/nollies/pops/jumps eurocarve and buttering this year. I love rooting for the rare other girl riders I see out there so I hope to get to meet some more of my breed on this forum. Whoop whoop :x:x


----------



## chomps1211

XxGoGirlxX said:


> ...I love rooting for the rare other girl riders I see out there so I hope to get to meet some more of my breed on this forum. Whoop whoop :x:x


Welcome! 

I'm sure you'll find a few ladies to relate to! We have a number of very accomplished, experienced female members who have managed to stick around participate despite the sometimes,.. off color, crude, or _rampantly_ horny juvenile type behavior of a _small_ segment of our male members!  

(_BTW,.. Pay absolutely NO attention whatsoever to the title below my avatar and user name!! That was placed there in regards to something else *entirely* unrelated!!_) :embarrased1: :blush: :laugh: 

:hairy:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Thanks Chomps!


----------



## mojo maestro

Chompers...........always first to welcome an obvious female member.......:hairy:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Mojo, obviously always the second


----------



## Deacon

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Mojo, obviously always the second


Actually, it's usually pout, although less so since he got married last year.... :wink:


----------



## chomps1211

Deacon said:


> Actually, it's usually pout, although less so since he got married last year.... :wink:


:surprise::surprise::surprise:

Come on!!! Would I _really_ be _that_ obvious,..? 000






>


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

I appreciated the welcome and word of warning - Though as a multi season girl rider I am pretty sure I already start with points for a thick skin.


----------



## Peppermint

*Hello!*

Hello everyone! this is Andrea, I am from Spain living and loving in Canada since 2014, I am moving to Calgary next month and I am excited to be near the mountains again.


----------



## Jcb890

XxGoGirlxX said:


> I appreciated the welcome and word of warning - Though as a multi season girl rider I am pretty sure I already start with points for a thick skin.


Welcome!



Peppermint said:


> Hello everyone! this is Andrea, I am from Spain living and loving in Canada since 2014, I am moving to Calgary next month and I am excited to be near the mountains again.


Welcome!


----------



## BergenMann

*dunno really what to put in this so sup.*

After lurking for many months I finally decided to make an account. I am Mike. I live in Louisiana, I love the mountains, and I've been snowboarding since 8. (skied from 5-8) I speak several languages fairly decently. Norsk Bokmål, German, and French. I'm moving to Germany in the next few months and am going to use the central location in Europe to do as much riding as financially possible. (Schweiz Alps anyone? :wink: ) Anyways, hello all!


----------



## Jcb890

BergenMann said:


> After lurking for many months I finally decided to make an account. I am Mike. I live in Louisiana, I love the mountains, and I've been snowboarding since 8. (skied from 5-8) I speak several languages fairly decently. Norsk Bokmål, German, and French. I'm moving to Germany in the next few months and am going to use the central location in Europe to do as much riding as financially possible. (Schweiz Alps anyone? :wink: ) Anyways, hello all!


Welcome! Not much snowboarding down in Louisiana, huh?:grin:


----------



## BergenMann

Jcb890 said:


> Welcome! Not much snowboarding down in Louisiana, huh?:grin:


Unfortunately :frown:, although whenever everything shuts down during our yearly snow/ice storm me and some buddies pull behind a quad/car/whatever and do some basic street riding. Already have my ramps built for this year's storm :happy:


----------



## Jcb890

BergenMann said:


> Unfortunately :frown:, although whenever everything shuts down during our yearly snow/ice storm me and some buddies pull behind a quad/car/whatever and do some basic street riding. Already have my ramps built for this year's storm :happy:


Haha, that sounds fun too! Its always funny to see southern and north western states shut down when they get any snow/ice.


----------



## BergenMann

Jcb890 said:


> Haha, that sounds fun too! Its always funny to see southern and north western states shut down when they get any snow/ice.


Louisiana has a total of one salt truck it seems like and the supervisor probably uses it to spread deer corn. Everything shuts down and everyone freaks out. The roads are completely empty minus the jeeps and 4wd trucks.


----------



## Jcb890

BergenMann said:


> Louisiana has a total of one salt truck it seems like and the supervisor probably uses it to spread deer corn. Everything shuts down and everyone freaks out. The roads are completely empty minus the jeeps and 4wd trucks.


I have a friend who lives in Oregon and his area is like that as well. A 2" snow storm shuts down the whole area. I find it pretty funny, but like you said, the place(s) just is not prepared for it from a budget and infrastructure standpoint, so there isn't much they can do.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

BergenMann said:


> The roads are completely empty minus the jeeps and 4wd trucks.


and minus you and crazies getting pulled around :grin: gotta scratch the itch no matter what it takes. Post some vids of that if you have any LOL


----------



## Coolwhip3

I am 15 years old and live in Halifax, Canada. I was born here and have been riding the shitty hills for 3 months every year for the past 6 years.

I wouldn't consider myself a expert, far from it. I can ride blacks and double blacks, thought only during our yearly trip to Sunday River, ME. (The only ones where I live I would consider blues.)

I cannot ride switch at all, but am looking to learn. I've been lurking for quite awhile, but am finally making a post.


----------



## Opunui

Welcome aboard..


----------



## gidthekid3

Hi Everyone,

I am 24 years old. I was born and raised in Chicago, but I now live and work in Princeton, New Jersey. I am an active snowboarder! I travel consistently and love to ride!

-2015 Custom X Wide 159


Hit me up!!


----------



## skepsisdnb

Hullo guise, names Tyler I'm 24 I just got some new/used gear and i'm stoked to get on some mountains finally  From the Calgary area if there were other Westerners around these parts.

Boards an old used Visions Aurora with some old K2 bindings i have and i just got some boots today for free actually so my budget hunt went pretty well.


----------



## Weeman

Hi everyone im Weeman,
Im 26yo, live in Scotland and have only recently gotten into snowboarding.
I've had a go every now and then since I was about 13 but recently had a lesson and over 2 days got much better, connecting turns on easy slopes (but totally hopeless on steeper ones)
I'm also going to be a dad in March so want to go on regular boarding holidays.

Heres a question; there is a dry slope open all year round literally 10mins away from where a live, is it worth getting some practice in there?

looking forward to learning off of everyone.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Weeman said:


> Hi everyone im Weeman,
> Im 26yo, live in Scotland and have only recently gotten into snowboarding.
> I've had a go every now and then since I was about 13 but recently had a lesson and over 2 days got much better, connecting turns on easy slopes (but totally hopeless on steeper ones)
> I'm also going to be a dad in March so want to go on regular boarding holidays.
> 
> Heres a question; there is a dry slope open all year round literally 10mins away from where a live, is it worth getting some practice in there?
> 
> looking forward to learning off of everyone.


Welcome and congrats New dad! I don't know about dryslope myself. I'd suggest you will get replies from ppl who do know if you start a thread with your question as it shows up to more people. it's unlikely many veteran members keep up with reading all the new member posts in here, there are so many., so start yourself a thread then don't forget to log back in and read all the feedback at some point :grin:


----------



## Jcb890

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Welcome and congrats New dad! I don't know about dryslope myself. I'd suggest you will get replies from ppl who do know if you start a thread with your question as it shows up to more people. it's unlikely many veteran members keep up with reading all the new member posts in here, there are so many., so start yourself a thread then don't forget to log back in and read all the feedback at some point :grin:


He should also post in his regional forum where he may get more responses in regards to his question about the dry slope(s). I've never even heard of a dry slope in the US, but have seen pictures/videos of them in Europe.


----------



## Dvdmatsunaga

What's up yall I'm David.

Started boarding 13 years ago but have only gone a handful of times since then. Just getting into freestyle and mastering switch riding. Wish I knew one person who loves boarding as much as I do but I live in Kansas which makes it hard for someone who is as passionate about the sport as I am. We have a small park nearby though so I get by. Anyway, the community here looks sick, looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Deacon

Dvdmatsunaga said:


> What's up yall I'm David.
> 
> Started boarding 13 years ago but have only gone a handful of times since then. Just getting into freestyle and mastering switch riding. Wish I knew one person who loves boarding as much as I do but I live in Kansas which makes it hard for someone who is as passionate about the sport as I am. We have a small park nearby though so I get by. Anyway, the community here looks sick, looking forward to getting to know everyone!


Welcome. We don't have a ton of folks from Kansas, but there's always @KansasNoob...


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Dvdmatsunaga said:


> What's up yall I'm David.
> 
> Started boarding 13 years ago but have only gone a handful of times since then. Just getting into freestyle and mastering switch riding. Wish I knew one person who loves boarding as much as I do but I live in Kansas which makes it hard for someone who is as passionate about the sport as I am. We have a small park nearby though so I get by. Anyway, the community here looks sick, looking forward to getting to know everyone!


Welcome, I'm the most stoked person I know too lol... new here but have already learned lots.


----------



## KansasNoob

I got 14 days last season, everyone here thinks I'm nuts


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

KansasNoob said:


> I got 14 days last season, everyone here thinks I'm nuts


If all the landlubbers you know _ Don't _ think you are nuts there is something wrong with your riding :grin:


----------



## Wolphy

*Hi all*

I'm a beginner as well (only had a single day or riding following an instructor led session.) I want to get into snowboarding as part of my passion for kite sports. I'm based in NYC.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Wolphy said:


> I'm a beginner as well (only had a single day or riding following an instructor led session.) I want to get into snowboarding as part of my passion for kite sports. I'm based in NYC.


Welcome Wolphy


----------



## MrNiceGuy

Hey all, I'm a noob here however not a noob to snowboarding. I hail from Nebraska so I have travel to get my riding time in. Started over a decade ago on an okay Silence board. However gave it up because of college got busy with life. However the past year I picked it up again and became hooked. Even considering moving somewhere closer to the mountains. I'm totally blown away how much the technology has progressed! I picked up a used Burton Custom flying v last season and had so much fun with it. Just got a Lib Tech after lurking here for advice, looking forward to riding it in few weeks at Abasin!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Welcome to SF it's great to have a Nice Guy stop lurking....


----------



## PowderPower

*Dutch Powder Freak*

Hi there,
I'm a 22 year old all-mountain rider with a slight preference to backcountry boarding :snowboard2:

I've been riding since I was able to and am a huge fan of the Nitro brand. Currently riding the Subzero (I love the flex) and the Prime (for more aggressive all-mountain riding).

I hope to learn about some of the best boarding spots in Europe on this forum. I'll be strapping in and kicking it in France for the coming months.

Snowy wishes !
PowderPower


----------



## LucasDonVelour

Hi Everyone,

34 years old. Snowboarding for about 24 years. Teaching my two groms this year. They are a 6 girl and 9 year old boy. My wife has also decided to start riding again!

I'm riding a K2 Turbo Dream this year. Rome 390's and Salomon Dialogue Focus Boa boots.

My son is on a Rome Minishred 120 with K2 Bindings and Flow Micron boa boots (incredible kids boots btw)

Daughter is on a Burton after school special 100

Wife is on a Capita Magnolia 143 with K2 yeah yeah bindings.

Anyway, we are from southern Ca and I grew up riding Bear Mtn (back in the outlaw park days). I also rode a lot in UT growing up and now we go to mammoth/june quite a bit. I'm more into riding pow nowadays although I still enjoys laps through the park as well.

Cheers!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

LucasDonVelour said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 34 years old. Snowboarding for about 24 years. Teaching my two groms this year. They are a 6 girl and 9 year old boy. My wife has also decided to start riding again!


:dance1: yay for lady riders, welcome to your whole family! my husband and I are teaching my 7 yr old daughter this year- her first season and she's loving it! I hope your brood does too.


----------



## BCov

What's up everyone? I'm Brian, I've been snowboarding a couple times last year and the season barely started this year (I'm in Japan). I'm riding a Signal 155 Troubadour w/ Flow Flyte bindings. I'm still new and a beginner and lookin forward to riding more! I def need to work on the basics though, my god!


----------



## JuJu319

Hey everyone! I'm 27 and from Vegas. have only been boarding for three seasons. Hoping to get some good tips and advice from this forum ✌


----------



## Tatanka Head

JuJu319 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm 27 and from Vegas. have only been boarding for three seasons. Hoping to get some good tips and advice from this forum ✌


How has Mt. Charleston been this season?


----------



## JuJu319

Tatanka Head said:


> How has Mt. Charleston been this season?


Honestly, I haven't been up there once this season. I hear they got a few good days of powder, but for the price it doesn't seem worth it. that place is tiny lol. I'd rather drive out 3 hours to Brian Head.


----------



## Tatanka Head

JuJu319 said:


> Honestly, I haven't been up there once this season. I hear they got a few good days of powder, but for the price it doesn't seem worth it. that place is tiny lol. I'd rather drive out 3 hours to Brian Head.


I thought all the Vegas folk loved that place! I've only been up there in the summer. I might have to check it out next time I'm there in the winter (on the off chance they actually have snow).


----------



## JuJu319

Tatanka Head said:


> I thought all the Vegas folk loved that place! I've only been up there in the summer. I might have to check it out next time I'm there in the winter (on the off chance they actually have snow).


Idk I just feel it's overpriced for what they have to offer. And there's also the whole good luck getting snow in Vegas thing XD. Last year I bought their season pass just for the perks at other resorts. Who knows, you might like it. I believe they lowered the price this year too.


----------



## jackwilson35

Hiii all....Welcome to this forum...


----------



## comfortstarr

*Hola*

Just joined today (duh). Anyways, I'm an older beginner (49 years-old). Been out about 5 times and can now go home not feeling as if I've just played 3 periods of hockey. Looking forward to improving. So far I'm loving it. I'm learning along with my 6 year-old son who is, if I dare say so myself, killing it so far.

Look forward to tips and advice, especially for those on the geezerish side of things.


----------



## mpaquette70

*Howdy from Michigan*

I am 45 years old and have been snowboarding since 1986. I've only ridden Burton since the beginning. I just purchased my first non-Burton equipment this week; 2015-2016 Union Contact bindings. I hope I like them. I tried Burton Genesis, Custom and Mission bindings and hate them all.


----------



## gongshowdown

*heyo!*

been lurking here for a few months, figure i'd be a good little citizen of the interwebs and register.

been riding just 6 or so years on Mt Hood (Meadows!) ... wife found a better job up north and now i'm lucky enough to be a passholder at Mt Baker - bonus that this season has not sucked (PNW '14-'15 Never Forget)

age is just a number, and for me it happens to be the number of years since a little scandal the media dubbed "Watergate" that you might've heard of 

always looking to improve my riding. currently trying to master Baker Chairs 1 & 6 w/o breaking myself off. goal is to get to the backcountry. hit me up if you're a Baker local and don't mind a tag-along!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

gongshowdown said:


> been lurking here for a few months, figure i'd be a good little citizen of the interwebs and register.
> 
> been riding just 6 or so years on Mt Hood (Meadows!) ... wife found a better job up north and now i'm lucky enough to be a passholder at Mt Baker - bonus that this season has not sucked (PNW '14-'15 Never Forget)
> 
> age is just a number, and for me it happens to be the number of years since a little scandal the media dubbed "Watergate" that you might've heard of
> 
> always looking to improve my riding. currently trying to master Baker Chairs 1 & 6 w/o breaking myself off. goal is to get to the backcountry. hit me up if you're a Baker local and don't mind a tag-along!


Welcome to sbf citizen:laugh2:


----------



## gongshowdown

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Welcome to sbf citizen


grassy ass!


----------



## nutmegchoi

I somehow miss this section and posted at somewhere completely off. Oops. :grin:


----------



## nutmegchoi

comfortstarr said:


> Just joined today (duh). Anyways, I'm an older beginner (49 years-old). Been out about 5 times and can now go home not feeling as if I've just played 3 periods of hockey. Looking forward to improving. So far I'm loving it. I'm learning along with my 6 year-old son who is, if I dare say so myself, killing it so far.
> 
> Look forward to tips and advice, especially for those on the geezerish side of things.


I started snowboarding when I lived in Minneapolis.
Good old Afton Alps!


----------



## Deacon

comfortstarr said:


> Just joined today (duh). Anyways, I'm an older beginner (49 years-old). Been out about 5 times and can now go home not feeling as if I've just played 3 periods of hockey. Looking forward to improving. So far I'm loving it. I'm learning along with my 6 year-old son who is, if I dare say so myself, killing it so far.
> 
> Look forward to tips and advice, especially for those on the geezerish side of things.


Welcome. I ride primarily Afton and Troll, where are you learning at? Also over 40, I get that. :grin:


----------



## Eggnog

*Hey, I'm Eggnog*

Hey, I'm Eggnog. This is my first post to the forum. I'm from the Chicago area and have snowboarded five times. It doesn't make sense for me to keep renting gear, so I'm currently working out what my first set up will be. At some point here in the near future I'll probably seek opinions on my gear choices.

Cheers everyone,
Eggnog


----------



## Deacon

Eggnog said:


> Hey, I'm Eggnog. This is my first post to the forum. I'm from the Chicago area and have snowboarded five times. It doesn't make sense for me to keep renting gear, so I'm currently working out what my first set up will be. At some point here in the near future I'll probably seek opinions on my gear choices.
> 
> Cheers everyone,
> Eggnog


Welcome. Buy boots first. Good fitting ones, visit the boots section of the forum for tips.


----------



## bghozali

Posted around the forum a bit already, just found this thread.

I'm 34, grew up in Indonesia and moved to the us in 2000. I live in Houston and initially learned to snowboard at Brighton, in 2003 while on a trip to visit my mom. Ever since then I was hooked, and kept on returning every season for one trip, sometimes twice. So you can imagine my learning rate isn't phenomenal. Good thing is, the learning period gets shorter every year I go. I stopped going around 2007/8 due to stuff (broke college student, taking motorcycle touring trips instead on the cheap, etc...). Anyway, I started going again last year. Made a spur of the moment decision to fly up to Denver and snowboard for a day at Keystone. It was bluebird, a bit slushy and icy but it was an incredible amount of fun. Slapped myself around a bit for waiting this long to go again, but it seems like I didn't forget much... I think I even got better somehow.

First trip of this season coming up in a few days, finally on my own board. Flying to SLC and driving up to Jackson to hang out with some family and ride Snow King Mtn for a couple days (cheap tickets is the main reason). Then driving back down to Park City to meet up with my best friend and ride Park City for ~4 days out of 7. I'm more excited than a lab at a dog park right now...

Nice to meet everybody.


----------



## nutmegchoi

bghozali said:


> Posted around the forum a bit already, just found this thread.
> 
> I'm 34, grew up in Indonesia and moved to the us in 2000. I live in Houston and initially learned to snowboard at Brighton, in 2003 while on a trip to visit my mom. Ever since then I was hooked, and kept on returning every season for one trip, sometimes twice. So you can imagine my learning rate isn't phenomenal. Good thing is, the learning period gets shorter every year I go. I stopped going around 2007/8 due to stuff (broke college student, taking motorcycle touring trips instead on the cheap, etc...). Anyway, I started going again last year. Made a spur of the moment decision to fly up to Denver and snowboard for a day at Keystone. It was bluebird, a bit slushy and icy but it was an incredible amount of fun. Slapped myself around a bit for waiting this long to go again, but it seems like I didn't forget much... I think I even got better somehow.
> 
> First trip of this season coming up in a few days, finally on my own board. Flying to SLC and driving up to Jackson to hang out with some family and ride Snow King Mtn for a couple days (cheap tickets is the main reason). Then driving back down to Park City to meet up with my best friend and ride Park City for ~4 days out of 7. I'm more excited than a lab at a dog park right now...
> 
> Nice to meet everybody.


I too was born and raised in foreign country (Seoul, S. Korea) moved to the states 1999.
I lived in Houston for first 8 years.
Houston is my home away from home and still have most my friends there.

In my 26 year motorcycle riding history, I was most active and involved while I was living in Houston.
I raced TMGP (Texas Mini Grand Prix) with my friends, went out to the track on regular basis and even taught some beginner classes.
Ahhh... good old Racers' Road, Fayetteville and Texas World Speedway (R.I.P.).

I only did night boarding at Keystone.
I heard it has fun CAT rides.
Would love to visit go sometime soon.

You gonna love Jackson.
That mountain has EVERYTHING and is EVERYTHING.
Make sure to eat at Teton Thai.
I'm kicking myself not eating one last time before we left.

Have a fun and safe trip!


----------



## Eggnog

Thanks Deacon. That's good advice. As coincidence would have it I'm trying out boots tomorrow!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

gongshowdown said:


> been lurking here for a few months, figure i'd be a good little citizen of the interwebs and register.
> 
> been riding just 6 or so years on Mt Hood (Meadows!) ... wife found a better job up north and now i'm lucky enough to be a passholder at Mt Baker - bonus that this season has not sucked (PNW '14-'15 Never Forget)
> 
> age is just a number, and for me it happens to be the number of years since a little scandal the media dubbed "Watergate" that you might've heard of
> 
> always looking to improve my riding. currently trying to master Baker Chairs 1 & 6 w/o breaking myself off. goal is to get to the backcountry. hit me up if you're a Baker local and don't mind a tag-along!


Hit me up hommes, up there every Saturday. Yesterday was great and if you were up there before the bus thing...it was the best goods to be had for years...and the afternoon wasn't bad...spent the afternoon laping mid-station.


----------



## bigride

*Hi guys*

Hi there,

I'm from Russia. This year I'm snowboarding for 5 awesome years all around the world (Europe & Russia actually). I'm dreaming to have a great ride in B.C.

Take care!


----------



## comfortstarr

bigride said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm from Russia. This year I'm snowboarding for 5 awesome years all around the world (Europe & Russia actually). I'm dreaming to have a great ride in B.C.
> 
> Take care!


I was JUST looking at resorts in Georgia, like: Gudauri / ski resort, Georgia. Hotels appartments weather webcam gallery freeride heliski. Hopefully in 2-3 years we'll take a trip there.


----------



## Jcb890

Welcome to all the new-comers!


----------



## captaingarbonza

Hi guys and gals, I've been lurking around to get tips for a while and thought I'd join officially.

I'm 29, originally from New Zealand but moved to the Boston area a couple of years ago and fell in love with the snow and all the different ways of getting out in it. This is my second season riding, just getting comfortable on the blues and stoked to be able to enjoy more of the mountains now!

Looking forward to chatting with you guys, this seems like a really nice community


----------



## Jcb890

captaingarbonza said:


> Hi guys and gals, I've been lurking around to get tips for a while and thought I'd join officially.
> 
> I'm 29, originally from New Zealand but moved to the Boston area a couple of years ago and fell in love with the snow and all the different ways of getting out in it. This is my second season riding, just getting comfortable on the blues and stoked to be able to enjoy more of the mountains now!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you guys, this seems like a really nice community


Welcome. I'm from MA also, about an hour West of Boston.


----------



## 2rusteze

Hi guys, 
I'm from London, 24 years old.
First started riding in indoor snowdomes (in Dubai of all places!) a few years ago, I've been hooked since. 
Got a couple trips under my belt so far. Just hope to get out there and go a few times year. 
Looking forward to hear from you all.


----------



## trenna856

Hey guys, 
I'm 23 from Melbourne, Australia
First went to the snow 3 years ago, and was in love ever since. Been to a couple of mountains in oz and been to New Zealand as well. Hoping to go to Japan next year with some mates, so if anyone has any good info or tips, let me know


----------



## bigride

*Definitely great plan*



comfortstarr said:


> I was JUST looking at resorts in Georgia, like: Gudauri / ski resort, Georgia. Hotels appartments weather webcam gallery freeride heliski. Hopefully in 2-3 years we'll take a trip there.


Gudauri is one of the most exciting place I've been. You'll like it, absolutely sure )


----------



## Goodayonboard

Hi Guys! My name is Tom, i come from Poland, i am 39 and ive been snowboarding for 20 years.


----------



## infanta27

*fell in love with snowboarding....*

Hello! i live in california, just started snowboarding this season. I like to go to Mammoth mountain when its not busy or to June Lake. so excited about gigantic amount of snow this year!!! just learned how connect right turn and left turn last weekend! :wink:


----------



## BigSteve

First post. 6-2", 325lbs from Tennessee
I ride a 168 "Burton Canyon " that's 20 years old. Took a 15 year Break now I'm back.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Goodayonboard said:


> Hi Guys! My name is Tom, i come from Poland, i am 39 and ive been snowboarding for 20 years.





infanta27 said:


> Hello! i live in california, just started snowboarding this season. I like to go to Mammoth mountain when its not busy or to June Lake. so excited about gigantic amount of snow this year!!! just learned how connect right turn and left turn last weekend! :wink:





BigSteve said:


> First post. 6-2", 325lbs from Tennessee
> I ride a 168 "Burton Canyon " that's 20 years old. Took a 15 year Break now I'm back.


Welcome to the addiction, wow 20 yrs! welcome back to the addiction... interesting variety of ppl this forum attracts! welcome to SBF all new members :grin:


----------



## threnjen

Hi everyone  Totally new to this hobby. Hubby and I just got started and we both really love it. He's improving very quickly (he used to be a great skiier), me not so quickly, but I'm having so much fun learning. Have gotten so many good tips from the Tips, Tricks and Coaching forum. We're getting our kids into it as well (5 yr old loves it, 6 yr old not so much).


----------



## digitalcelery

Greetings, needed a change in my riding been surfing the web and came across this forum. Hopefully I can get some valuable advice.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

threnjen said:


> Hi everyone  Totally new to this hobby. Hubby and I just got started and we both really love it. He's improving very quickly (he used to be a great skiier), me not so quickly, but I'm having so much fun learning. Have gotten so many good tips from the Tips, Tricks and Coaching forum. We're getting our kids into it as well (5 yr old loves it, 6 yr old not so much).


I ride with my husband and 7 yr old daughter this season as well, and have also really upped my game after joining this forum and learning lots here!  Nice to see another mom rocking it, welcome  Don't sweat the "improving not so quickly" bit if you keep at it you will be so glad you did and while I may never beat my husband down the hill I've realized that's not my goal and shouldn't be, it's so rare to have the ability for a whole family to do something together even at different skill levels and have so much fun it should be illegal. >


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

digitalcelery said:


> Greetings, needed a change in my riding been surfing the web and came across this forum. Hopefully I can get some valuable advice.


Welcome! Best thing I see others doing to improve their skills here is getting a video of themselves riding and posting for the experienced members' feedback and suggest habits / improvements! Not all of us have the luxury of being able to get a film of their ride thou... good luck :grin:


----------



## threnjen

XxGoGirlxX said:


> I ride with my husband and 7 yr old daughter this season as well, and have also really upped my game after joining this forum and learning lots here!  Nice to see another mom rocking it, welcome  Don't sweat the "improving not so quickly" bit if you keep at it you will be so glad you did and while I may never beat my husband down the hill I've realized that's not my goal and shouldn't be, it's so rare to have the ability for a whole family to do something together even at different skill levels and have so much fun it should be illegal. >


Awesome, thanks for the welcome!  I don't get discouraged even though I learn a lot slower than the hubby. We went up yesterday and I took a private lesson while he went off on his own. Something just clicked and I did so much better than I ever have before. I don't care if I fall, I just get up and keep smiling  I need to get my boy in the same mindset there. Yeah for family snowboarding!


----------



## Jcb890

threnjen said:


> Awesome, thanks for the welcome!  I don't get discouraged even though I learn a lot slower than the hubby. We went up yesterday and I took a private lesson while he went off on his own. Something just clicked and I did so much better than I ever have before. I don't care if I fall, I just get up and keep smiling  I need to get my boy in the same mindset there. Yeah for family snowboarding!


I like seeing my wife progress and being happy with herself when she "gets it". Its really nice to see as most of this season has been me trying to teach her how to snowboard. She's still real slow and cautious and even slower and more cautious with any steep sections of trail, but she can now make her way down green trails linking her turns.


----------



## szymonowca

Hi,my name's Szymon and I'm from Poland (Europe) I write master's thesis about ski instructors and their problem with low back pain. I need your help i try compare answer with few country (Poland, Italy, Great Britain, Australia and try with USA and Canada) if you could and help me and fill my questionnaire (it's only 2 or 3 minutes) and send to your friends or share it on your profile or some groups for skier from Canada. docs.google.com/forms/d/1osn7E3UwzZOGKUUlCU-hlAmWiIjq14wY9gd0r8VG4r4/viewform?usp=send_form


----------



## robotfood99

Hi guys,

I've been sliding sideways since 1997 - coming up on my big 20th anniversary! I've been lurking on this forums for years but not really sure why I never signed up. I ride both in the Far East and the Pacific coast of US/Canada wherever my travels take me. My favourite spot lately is Hokkaido side & backcountry. I am planning a trip to AK to celebrate my 20th year on snow.

Happy to be here & looking forward to mingling with you all.


----------



## nutmegchoi

robotfood99 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I've been sliding sideways since 1997 - coming up on my big 20th anniversary! I've been lurking on this forums for years but not really sure why I never signed up. I ride both in the Far East and the Pacific coast of US/Canada wherever my travels take me. My favourite spot lately is Hokkaido side & backcountry. I am planning a trip to AK to celebrate my 20th year on snow.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to be here & looking forward to mingling with you all.



Welcome!
Seems like we have another great addition to the forum. 
That photo looks yummy!!!


----------



## robotfood99

Thanks for the welcome, nutmeg.
That's Mt. Yotei in Hokkaido, nicknamed the little mt. fuji, viewed from the Annupuri side of Niseko.


----------



## nutmegchoi

robotfood99 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, nutmeg.
> 
> That's Mt. Yotei in Hokkaido, nicknamed the little mt. fuji, viewed from the Annupuri side of Niseko.



Now you need to go post those gorgeous pictures and report your trips!
It is a must as newbie!!


----------



## Kenai

robotfood99 said:


> Blah blah blah. My favourite spot lately is Hokkaido side & backcountry. I am planning a trip to AK to blah blah blah.


I hate you already.


----------



## robotfood99

Kenai said:


> I hate you already.


Lol tbh AK planning is still just a pipe dream but I still have a year to dream.:wink:


----------



## robotfood99

nutmegchoi said:


> Now you need to go post those gorgeous pictures and report your trips!
> It is a must as newbie!!


Most of my travel pics are boring selfies or food stuff related as it relates to my work. I'll see what I can dig up from the past, and remember to take more scenic shots in the future.


----------



## Karachunskii

*Hi, everybody*

I'm 33 y.o., I'm from Far East of Russian Federation, from Khabarovsk city. I introduce myself and my sons. 3 y.o. Roma and 6 y.o. Maksim.


----------



## teleuker

*Quick Hello*

Hey everyone,

I've been lurking for a couple of months now, so I figured I would actually post. Skier for 25 years, tele skier for 5 years and boarder for the past year. Didn't put skis on once this season. 

I'm a teacher and I co-advise our snowsports club, so I decided to give snowboarding a try (free rental and lessons help also.) So, to make this quick, I've bought a board and rode a bunch this year. 

Just ended the season at Tremblant this past week where I hit up some black diamonds in spring conditions. I have to admit, I am totally hooked and am thinking about hanging up my tele skis.


----------



## Kenai

teleuker said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking for a couple of months now, so I figured I would actually post. Skier for 25 years, tele skier for 5 years and boarder for the past year. Didn't put skis on once this season.
> 
> I'm a teacher and I co-advise our snowsports club, so I decided to give snowboarding a try (free rental and lessons help also.) So, to make this quick, I've bought a board and rode a bunch this year.
> 
> Just ended the season at Tremblant this past week where I hit up some black diamonds in spring conditions. I have to admit, I am totally hooked and am thinking about hanging up my tele skis.


I alpine skied from age 3 to 20, tele skied from 20 to 39, and I've snowboarded only for the past 3 years. (I first snowboarded in 1985, a few more times in 93-95, and actually owned my own gear starting in 2003 so I wasn't starting from scratch at age 39.) I finally realized that going to the mountain (in the East) to tele was about the same as going to the gym to do lunges. I just wanted something more fun and playful. I finally took my tele gear to the consignment shop this year. Now I see tele skiers and all I can think is that I have no interest in that any more - I just want to shred on a snowboard!

So, welcome to the fun. SBF is a great place if you have a thick skin and a passion for riding a single plank sideways down a mountain! :smile:


----------



## teleuker

Kenai said:


> I alpine skied from age 3 to 20, tele skied from 20 to 39, and I've snowboarded only for the past 3 years. (I first snowboarded in 1985, a few more times in 93-95, and actually owned my own gear starting in 2003 so I wasn't starting from scratch at age 39.) I finally realized that going to the mountain (in the East) to tele was about the same as going to the gym to do lunges. I just wanted something more fun and playful. I finally took my tele gear to the consignment shop this year.
> 
> So, welcome to the fun. SBF is a great place if you have a thick skin and a passion for riding a single plank sideways down a mountain! :smile:


Don't know if I'm ready to take the gear to the consignment shop quite yet, but at 45, my knees have never felt better at the end of the season (either alpine or tele). Looking forward to seeing where this obsession will take me.


----------



## snowangel99

teleuker said:


> Don't know if I'm ready to take the gear to the consignment shop quite yet, but at 45, my knees have never felt better at the end of the season (either alpine or tele). Looking forward to seeing where this obsession will take me.


Welcome! I am new too. I just learned to snowboard and I stop chairlifts 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai

snowangel99 said:


> I stop chairlifts


Careful Teleuker, we still aren't sure if that means

:skateboarding1:

or

:x :crazy7: :tongue4:

Timmytard is doing his best to find out, though.


----------



## teleuker

Kenai said:


> Careful Teleuker, we still aren't sure if that means
> 
> :skateboarding1:
> 
> or
> 
> :x :crazy7: :tongue4:
> 
> Timmytard is doing his best to find out, though.


I haven't stopped a chairlift for either of those reasons ever!


----------



## Kenai

teleuker said:


> I haven't stopped a chairlift for either of those reasons ever!


I have, but I'm not going to tell you which one.


----------



## virtu

Well, after a few posts I think it is nice to tell you a little bit of myself.

I am a Brazilian guy living, studying and working since 04/2014 in Canada, more precisely in Alberta. I decide to move from Brazil to here for many reasons, but one of them is because is close to the Mountains.

As a Brazilian, I never had any contact with snow/ice or extremely cold weather before I moved to Canada, and just because of that I decide not to do any kind of snow/ice sports in my first winter, and the reason was I decide to understand and felt how the weather is, why? 

Well, 3 of 10 Brazilians that move from Brazil to Canada goes back to Brazil because they didn't get used with the cold weather, and 6 of remaining 7 normally choose Vancouver or Toronto because the weather, leaving 1 to choose live in any other city (normally Winnipeg or Quebec where it is a little it easier to achieve the Permanent Residence status).

But, after my first winter I had no problems to go outside and have some fun (I came from the south part of Brazil where our winter is one of the coldest for Brazilian people, with temperatures close to 0C and high level of humidity) then in my second winter I decide to start doing a snow sport, and the chosen one is Snowboarding 

Also, I am still studying and improving my English skills and here I am trying to work in job positions that never had the opportunity to work before, as back in Brazil I was a Tax Senior Advisory for a Big 4 company with a Master Degree in International Business, and here, I am proud to say that I work as a Paint salesperson with a little bit of expertise in interior and exterior wood stains.

In addiction to my idea to work on positions that I never thought before, I am planning to apply to work part-time on next season at my local Ski Resort on the weekends in any position that they think that I am able to help 

That's me.


----------



## itznice

Watz up Names Anthony 24 ride or die boarder I'll take any chance I get to hit the mountains I live for it. feel free to be a friend & shred the mountains


----------



## Edgar

Hi! I'm Edgar from Portugal.
i usually only have one week per year for snowboarding. Perhaps I'll have to start doing 1 or 2 trips a year.
Here in Portugal we do have snow but really poor slopes and the mechanical chairs... well let's not talk about that. I always go to Andorra, Pas de La Casa or Vallnord.
Only had one week of training and spent the rest of my time trying to watch other and then keep on practicing. All my friends prefer skiing and as you can imagine is harder to evolve. 
I have an old Santa Cruz, Slasher model, the type not really sure if is flat or rocker, but definitely not camber. It's the only reality I know but would love to try another type to compare and decide which suits me better.
This year I've decided to upgrade my boots and probably the bindings, still looking for good promos and reading a lot about what I should buy.
I'll have attention to previous post in order not to ask what everyone asked 1 000 000 times. 

Enjoy......
Cheers


----------



## raffertyk2

Welcome to the forum @Edgar I'm sure if you throw your weight, boot size, riding style, usual conditions and experience in a thread you will get some really solid reccomendations

Cheers

:snowboard2:


----------



## Leafs

Hi All,
I am a 45 yrs old guy , I started learning skiing 4 years ago. Skiing is fun but my ski boots are killing me, I’m on my 4 pairs so far trying to find something that fit well and less painful. Sometimes I’m so scare to put them on lol. 
Every times I'm on the chairlift watching a snowboarder and even my own son on the hills; they seem so chilling and so comfortable the whole day. Well since beginning January of last year, I started to learn to snowboard and ever since I have not once slip on my ski boots once. Snowboarding is so much more fun and my feet are much more happier.


----------



## Jcb890

Leafs said:


> Hi All,
> I am a 45 yrs old guy , I started learning skiing 4 years ago. Skiing is fun but my ski boots are killing me, I’m on my 4 pairs so far trying to find something that fit well and less painful. Sometimes I’m so scare to put them on lol.
> Every times I'm on the chairlift watching a snowboarder and even my own son on the hills; they seem so chilling and so comfortable the whole day. Well since beginning January of last year, I started to learn to snowboard and ever since I have not once slip on my ski boots once. Snowboarding is so much more fun and my feet are much more happier.


Welcome to the dark side!

My wife tried skiing first and hated it, also mostly due to the boots. Most skiers I talk to, their biggest complaint is comfort and temperature of their feet wearing those boots. My wife agreed that the snowboard boots are much more comfortable and she enjoys it a lot more.

How would you compare the wear-and-tear on the rest of your body with skiing vs. snowboarding? (as in your knees or back)


----------



## comfortstarr

So I switched to snowboarding this past winter as well (and I'm 49!). I would concur that it's much more comfortable in terms of feet/boots. A full day of skiing vs. a full day of snowboarding is no contest. Taking OFF ski boots at the end of a day is one of the joys of skiing! As to wear-and-tear, it's hard for me to evaluate as this was my first year, hence there was a good deal of time spent crashing (at least the first 3 times out). Towards the end, I would say it felt generally more comfortable. This is due to getting relaxed and also the fact that I'm not exactly pushing things out there. One contributing reason to my switch over was to de-risk knee injuries. I've not had one, despite tons of soccer and hockey, and if I can stave that off for another decade or so, it would be great.


----------



## Gela

Hi everyone,

My name is Gela and I currently live in Buffalo, NY but I will be moving to Southern California in a couple of months. 

I started snowboarding 2.5 months ago and got hooked from the very first time so I kept boarding 3-4 times a week until all the resorts nearby closed for the season, so now I've been traveling every weekend to a resort that's still open. And yeah that's it. :embarrased1:


----------



## Leafs

I’m not sure about the wear and tear, because regardless if I’m on ski or board, I will need 2 Advil next morning LOL. 
But I can tell you this, learning to board was really painful for my tail bone and learning skiing cost me 3 pair of ski pants.


----------



## Gela

Leafs said:


> I’m not sure about the wear and tear part, because regardless if I’m on ski or board, I will need 2 Advil next morning LOL.
> But I can tell you this, learning to board was really painful for my tail bone and learning skiing cost me 3 pair of ski pants.


May I suggest you warm up before you start boarding and stretch after you're done boarding? For me personally, it makes a big difference; 15 minutes of stretching is all you need.


----------



## snowangel99

Gela said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Gela and I currently live in Buffalo, NY but I will be moving to Southern California in a couple of months.
> 
> I started snowboarding 2.5 months ago and got hooked from the very first time so I kept boarding 3-4 times a week until all the resorts nearby closed for the season, so now I've been traveling every weekend to a resort that's still open. And yeah that's it. :embarrased1:


I am the one who invited you. Welcome! *waving* I am in Toronto and was hoping we could ride together but now you are leaving me for Cali?! Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :crying: Now get posting. We need more estrogen around here 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafs

Gela said:


> May I suggest you warm up before you start boarding and stretch after you're done boarding? For me personally, it makes a big difference; 15 minutes of stretching is all you need.


My massage therapist say the exact same thing, but the problem is that every times I got to the parking lot, I want to get on the lift ASAP. :grin:


----------



## Gela

snowangel99 said:


> I am the one who invited you. Welcome! *waving* I am in Toronto and was hoping we could ride together but now you are leaving me for Cali?! Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :crying: Now get posting. We need more estrogen around here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Oh my gosh what a small world  I was gonna mention that someone from YouTube referred me but didn't think you'd see it and I wasn't sure what your username here is. This is so cool!

And I'm sorry :crying: I'm definitely going to fly back to visit so we can still ride together at some point. Also California has some awesome resorts like Snow Summit in Big Bear and Mammoth Mountain if you ever decide to visit West Coast :smile:

PS: Go Leafs go! I may live in Buffalo but I'm a Leafs fan too! haha


----------



## Jcb890

Welcome to all the newbies.

Gela is a very interesting name. Where are you/your family originally from to have a name like that and how would you pronounce it properly? Is it French-sounding where the G sounds like a soft J or is the G a hard G sound?


----------



## Gela

Jcb890 said:


> Welcome to all the newbies.
> 
> Gela is a very interesting name. Where are you/your family originally from to have a name like that and how would you pronounce it properly? Is it French-sounding where the G sounds like a soft J or is the G a hard G sound?


Thank you. My full first name is Gelareh but I go by Gela, and yes it's a hard G sound. Similar to the name Ella but with that extra G. And it is of Persian origin.


----------



## nicklinacre17

Hi guys.

My name is Nick and I'm relatively new to this forum. Seems like there's a good crowd on here.

I'm from the UK and have currently only ever been on trips to the Alps and the odd one to Andorra too. Next season my friends and I are looking to do a couple of weeks in Whistler. I cannot wait as the place looks incredible.

My current set up is a 161Wide 2016 Endeavor Live with Union Force bindings. I'd describe myself as an all mountain rider as I literally will hit anything and everything apart from rails. Love going fast on my board. My top speed has been just over 70mph.

What else?...I snapped my arm in half on a big black kicker 5 years ago. I still have a metal rod in there from it. Also, nearly killed myself once or twice in the backcountry, but hey, if you're not living on the edge then you're not really living haha. Or maybe I'm an idiot?

Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself and I look forward to being a member of the forum.


----------



## Jcb890

Gela said:


> Thank you. My full first name is Gelareh but I go by Gela, and yes it's a hard G sound. Similar to the name Ella but with that extra G. And it is of Persian origin.


Ah! Interesting. I don't mean to pry, I just hate mispronouncing people's names and found yours very un-common and interesting.



nicklinacre17 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> My name is Nick and I'm relatively new to this forum. Seems like there's a good crowd on here.
> 
> I'm from the UK and have currently only ever been on trips to the Alps and the odd one to Andorra too. Next season my friends and I are looking to do a couple of weeks in Whistler. I cannot wait as the place looks incredible.
> 
> My current set up is a 161Wide 2016 Endeavor Live with Union Force bindings. I'd describe myself as an all mountain rider as I literally will hit anything and everything apart from rails. Love going fast on my board. My top speed has been just over 70mph.
> 
> What else?...I snapped my arm in half on a big black kicker 5 years ago. I still have a metal rod in there from it. Also, nearly killed myself once or twice in the backcountry, but hey, if you're not living on the edge then you're not really living haha. Or maybe I'm an idiot?
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself and I look forward to being a member of the forum.


70 mph is *MOVING*! Welcome.


----------



## nutmegchoi

Gela said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Gela and I currently live in Buffalo, NY but I will be moving to Southern California in a couple of months.
> 
> I started snowboarding 2.5 months ago and got hooked from the very first time so I kept boarding 3-4 times a week until all the resorts nearby closed for the season, so now I've been traveling every weekend to a resort that's still open. And yeah that's it. :embarrased1:





snowangel99 said:


> I am the one who invited you. Welcome! *waving* I am in Toronto and was hoping we could ride together but now you are leaving me for Cali?! Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :crying: Now get posting. We need more estrogen around here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Oh, that's what was all about on IG. :laugh2:

Hi, Gela!
Welcome!!


----------



## joshcowin

hi their im Josh from leicester,england (flattest place going) not long come back from my first trip away to samoens and rented gear, the gear i borrowed was a flat Head board,drake bindings (which were stiff compared to my old mans flux rk30's.find the drakes nice and responsive (im quite a big lad and like to throw the board around apparently.) from that i have purchased board,binding,jacket and pants (already have helmet and goggles) :grin:


----------



## nutmegchoi

Oh, my god...
It's like spring boomers going on here!
Baby chicks are popping from everywhere!! :surprise:

Welcome everybody! :grin:


----------



## Gela

nutmegchoi said:


> Oh, that's what was all about on IG. :laugh2:
> 
> Hi, Gela!
> Welcome!!



Haha yeah. Thanks so much!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

UVMboarder said:


> Hey there everyone. I am 22 years old and go to the U of Vermont. Boarding the ice coast as much as possible between classes. Been boarding since I was 10 but just started putting in at least 70 days a season since coming to the green mountain state.


Yo sorry I'm late on this one, but welcome  I'm a UVM alumna, :nerd:


----------



## SteezyRidah303

*Sup fellow brethren and sistren? ha*

Im Aaron! Born and raised in Denver, Colorado. Started Skiing as soon as i could walk. I've been snowboarding for 5 years now and have progressed so much this last season. I like to spend lots of time in the park but only if there's not much powder to hunt! Got 50 Days in this year, not too bad for being a commuter...

Seems like there's tons of cool people on here, happy to be a part of it...Peace Be The Journey

-Aaron


----------



## chomps1211

SteezyRidah303 said:


> Im Aaron!...
> 
> ...Seems like there's tons of cool people on here, happy to be a part of it...Peace Be The Journey
> 
> -Aaron


Welcome,… There are,…  Glad you wised up and came over to the "dark side,.." :laugh:  …nice hand plant! :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## snowangel99

SteezyRidah303 said:


> Im Aaron! Born and raised in Denver, Colorado. Started Skiing as soon as i could walk. I've been snowboarding for 5 years now and have progressed so much this last season. I like to spend lots of time in the park but only if there's not much powder to hunt! Got 50 Days in this year, not too bad for being a commuter...
> 
> Seems like there's tons of cool people on here, happy to be a part of it...Peace Be The Journey
> 
> -Aaron


Nice pic! Welcome  Hope to see you posting.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sons of Thunder

Gela said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Gela and I currently live in Buffalo, NY but I will be moving to Southern California in a couple of months.
> 
> I started snowboarding 2.5 months ago and got hooked from the very first time so I kept boarding 3-4 times a week until* all the resorts nearby closed for the season, so now I've been traveling every weekend to a resort that's still *open. And yeah that's it. :embarrased1:


LOL sounds like me when I started last year, very late in the season. Now I'm planning on making another late trip the last week of April. Hitting up St Sauveur or Sugarbush still undecided! :crazy2:


----------



## nikog

*Hey*

Hey I'm nice, I film snowboarding in the streets of the prairies


----------



## ashlei9h_laur6n

Hi, I'm Ashleigh and I'm 19 years old! Kind of new to snowboarding but hoping to progress ready for next season :grin:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Welcome new members!


----------



## JMS93

*Another new guy*

Hello! 
My name is James and I have just converted to the fun side from skiing and couple months ago. I have picked up the basics and have started to practise my ollies and jumps and at the point where I could do with your guys help from time to time! 

Lucky to have an indoor snow slope nearby so can practise all the way round till next season :grin:!


----------



## snowangel99

JMS93 said:


> Hello!
> My name is James and I have just converted to the fun side from skiing and couple months ago. I have picked up the basics and have started to practise my ollies and jumps and at the point where I could do with your guys help from time to time!
> 
> Lucky to have an indoor snow slope nearby so can practise all the way round till next season :grin:!


Welcome!!!! And do tell where is this indoor snowboarding place. I need to go there!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMS93

snowangel99 said:


> Welcome!!!! And do tell where is this indoor snowboarding place. I need to go there!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks Snowangel  I live in England, In Leeds. It's called Snozone. So lucky to have it! There description describes it as

'The 170m long main slope is covered with over 1700 tonnes of fresh snow, with 2 poma lifts. There is also a dedicated lesson slope for beginners and novices to build their skills and confidence before progressing to the main slope.'

Do you have this sort of stuff in Canada?


----------



## snowangel99

JMS93 said:


> Thanks Snowangel  I live in England, In Leeds. It's called Snozone. So lucky to have it! There description describes it as
> 
> 'The 170m long main slope is covered with over 1700 tonnes of fresh snow, with 2 poma lifts. There is also a dedicated lesson slope for beginners and novices to build their skills and confidence before progressing to the main slope.'
> 
> Do you have this sort of stuff in Canada?


Well not here where I live in Toronto. You are SO lucky!!!!!!! I won't be on a snowboard again until December. I am trying to fall in love with my bike instead....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen

snowangel99 said:


> Well not here where I live in Toronto. You are SO lucky!!!!!!! I won't be on a snowboard again until December. I am trying to fall in love with my bike instead....


Unfortunately they have indoor slopes in England because that's the only way they can do ANY skiing and snowboarding! We're lucky in Canada, probably have the most consistent snow/seasons of anywhere in the world.

We just closed the hill this weekend! :grin:


----------



## JMS93

poutanen said:


> Unfortunately they have indoor slopes in England because that's the only way they can do ANY skiing and snowboarding! We're lucky in Canada, probably have the most consistent snow/seasons of anywhere in the world.
> 
> We just closed the hill this weekend! :grin:


We are pretty lucky though, all year round snowboarding 20 minutes from my house and as soon as the season comes round we have so many options that are only a couple hours on a plane :smile: However I 100% need to visit Canada!


----------



## Leafs

snowangel99 said:


> Welcome!!!! And do tell where is this indoor snowboarding place. I need to go there!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


This is the only Alternative in the summer GTA area:

Home - Alpine Indoor Skiing and Snowboarding


----------



## snowangel99

Leafs said:


> This is the only Alternative in the summer GTA area:
> 
> Home - Alpine Indoor Skiing and Snowboarding


Ok I have never heard of this. WTF is that surface???????????????????????
That is bizarro!!!!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raffertyk2

There was talk about putting one of those places in NYC not to long ago not sure if it came to fruition or not. There are a million and one other things I would probably rather do than ride a snowflex treadmill... so I will stick to winters for now or if they ever figure out what they are going to do with the xanadu in the meadowlands


----------



## comfortstarr

raffertyk2 said:


> There was talk about putting one of those places in NYC not to long ago not sure if it came to fruition or not. There are a million and one other things I would probably rather do than ride a snowflex treadmill... so I will stick to winters for now or if they ever figure out what they are going to do with the xanadu in the meadowlands


Oh god... Xanadu! I was living in NJ when that fiasco was getting, sorta, built. However, I can't imagine that someone at Chelsea Piers hasn't thought about this. There is a moneyed-class of people very close that would likely be interested.


----------



## poutanen

JMS93 said:


> We are pretty lucky though, all year round snowboarding 20 minutes from my house and as soon as the season comes round we have so many options that are only a couple hours on a plane :smile: However I 100% need to visit Canada!


Nice! Yeah I've heard Scotland is not bad, then of course you've got France close by.

Nothing beats the Canadian Rockies IMHO though. Many world class resorts with hardly any people to ride them!


----------



## wahlberg

Hey everyone!

My name is André, 22 years old from Sweden. Rode my first snowboard when I was around 10, but I haven't been riding too many days a season since. Some seasons not at all actually, but this past winter I reignited the spark and discovered what I've been missing for so long. I got my sister into riding and it's so much fun to rip up the park with your best friend! She's a damn quick learner...

My last season was the first one in the park and I love it! I'm a bowl addict on the skateboard so I love messing around.

It will be cool finding new people and making new friends with the same interest!

Cheers!


----------



## Ninjabic

What up! I'm 30 and was born in Chicago. I live in Seattle now and love the PNW. I snowboarded in highschool a little but it was too expensive to keep going. This will be my 4th year of going like 12-18 times a season. I normally don't post in threads like this but I'm trying to get my post count up so I can throw up some links in WiredSports boot thread.


----------



## beo3

48 year old dad of 3. Just started boarding two years ago and am enjoying as much time as I can get on the snow.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Welcome new members! About that treadmill thingy... It's in a darn plain room!! Why don't they have fans to whip your hair, and scrolling tree scenes on the wall, just to be funny! :nerd:


----------



## Leafs

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Welcome new members! About that treadmill thingy... It's in a darn plain room!! Why don't they have fans to whip your hair, and scrolling tree scenes on the wall, just to be funny! :nerd:


HAHAha,

This treadmill thingy is the only reasonable fix for summer time, and it did kick my ass first time I tried, its like learning snowboard all over again, and yes the place is hot, maybe because they don't have enough booking to have the AC blasting for the whole day.
From what I heard, once in a while you get pro or olympics skiers drop in for few simulated laps


----------



## snowangel99

Leafs said:


> HAHAha,
> 
> This treadmill thingy is the only reasonable fix for summer time, and it did kick my ass first time I tried, its like learning snowboard all over again, and yes the place is hot, maybe because they don't have enough booking to have the AC blasting for the whole day.
> From what I heard, once in a while you get pro or olympics skiers drop in for few simulated laps


Oh next time you go call me. I want video of that lol! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FAice

Im From Argentina, 38ish! been riding since 2k7 25/40 days per seasson! been riding in the states , andorra. france ,itally, and ofc local places! never post anything here but been reading and leaning your comments for a long!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

FAice said:


> Im From Argentina, 38ish! been riding since 2k7 25/40 days per seasson! been riding in the states , andorra. france ,itally, and ofc local places! never post anything here but been reading and leaning your comments for a long!


Welcome! Very cool.


----------



## billyshred251

*Help my youtube out*

hey every one i just started a vloging channel and i just need some help getting a boost with subs and views can u guys go to me channel and like and sub to my channel﻿, I'm a snowboarder from stowe vermont i am sponsored by donek snowboards , vermont peanut butter ,american legion post 33 if u guys can help that would mean everything to me 
go to youtube and find billy trautner and thats me


----------



## Snow Hound

billyshred251 said:


> hey every one i just started a vloging channel and i just need some help getting a boost with subs and views can u guys go to me channel and like and sub to my channel﻿, I'm a snowboarder from stowe vermont i am sponsored by donek snowboards , vermont peanut butter ,american legion post 33 if u guys can help that would mean everything to me
> go to youtube and find billy trautner and thats me


Hey Billy welcome to the forum. I don't mean to piss on your chips but many (most?) of the regular posters here are crusty old dudes/dudetts who remember the world B.C (before cellphones) and even B.S (before snowboarding), a few even B.C.TV. Just don't get too disheartened if there's not that much love for vlogs on here. We do love snowboarding though so post clips of you shredding - preferably nipple deep virgin powder or ridiculous angle softboot carving. I'm guessing you're more of a park guy though? Personally I love clips where a good rider uses the whole resort as a park - something I can consider attempting to emulate. 

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## motleybeast

I'm still working my way round this forum after being a "lurker" for a while! And gotta say, good job guys and girls. A wealth of info and entertainment. I wish I had got into it a bit earlier.

Anyway, thought I would do the introduce myself bit...

Originally from the UK, but now in New Zealand. I've been riding for about 19 years, but being in the UK, would only go away a couple of times a year. I've been in NZ for about 7 years, and loving the fact I'm only 3 hours drive away from the mountain and can get a minimum of 3+ months of weekend riding a year. I'm not into the park, I just like to free ride all over the place.

Hello!


----------



## robotfood99

motleybeast said:


> Hello!



Hello back, welcome to the forums. Hope you down under guys have a great season ahead!


----------



## snowangel99

WELCOME!
@billyshred251 
@motleybeast

I look forward to getting to know you


----------



## neni

Snow Hound said:


> Hey Billy welcome to the forum. I don't mean to piss on your chips but many (most?) of the regular posters here are crusty old dudes/dudetts who remember the world B.C (before cellphones) and even B.S (before snowboarding), a few even B.C.TV. Just don't get too disheartened if there's not that much love for vlogs on here.


"vlogs"?¿? (not that I _really_ care to know, actually :laugh

- - Crusty old dudette


----------



## Deacon

neni said:


> "vlogs"?¿? (not that I _really_ care to know, actually :laugh
> 
> - - Crusty old dudette


video blogs.


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> *- - Crusty old dudette*


*No,..!* Not our sweet li'l Swiss Miss!!! :blink: _NEVER!!!_ :grin:>


----------



## snowangel99

I am actually really curious to see these vlogs but I refuse to because I want to join the crusty club so badly!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nutmegchoi

I'm crusty old dudette now???
... :|


----------



## ctoma

snowangel99 said:


> I am actually really curious to see these vlogs but I refuse to because *I want to join the crusty club so badly!*


/* wipes inappropriate comment from mind */


----------



## deagol

If sponsored by Donek, probably more of a hard-boot rider ??


----------



## Donutz

ctoma said:


> /* wipes inappropriate comment from mind */


:eyetwitch2:  :no1:


----------



## jmw590

Hi! I'm Josh, I just started snowboarding this past season! Went out to Heavenly and Northstar, and now I'm pretty sure I'm addicted


----------



## snowangel99

jmw590 said:


> Hi! I'm Josh, I just started snowboarding this past season! Went out to Heavenly and Northstar, and now I'm pretty sure I'm addicted


Welcome Josh! I am new to snowboarding too. I plan on kicking butt next winter though


----------



## jmw590

snowangel99 said:


> Welcome Josh! I am new to snowboarding too. I plan on kicking butt next winter though


Thanks! Where in Canada do you go boarding?


----------



## ThomasLemos

Hi.. I am Thomas. New here in this forum. I am a freelance writer and also working for billboard advertising. Hope all are enjoying this community ..


----------



## snowangel99

ThomasLemos said:


> Hi.. I am Thomas. New here in this forum. I am a freelance writer and also working for billboard advertising. Hope all are enjoying this community ..


Welcome Thomas! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeyboy

*Hello*

Joined this forum ages ago, but think I only posted once in 2009 or something. I've been frequenting more European and UK specific sites over the years but thought I'd reacquaint myself with this community.

I'm a 42 year old father of 2. Been boarding one or two weeks a year for 20 years or so. Have only ever boarded in Europe.

I have always been a bit of a speed demon, and stick 99% to the piste, maybe venturing into shallow powder if it's right next to the piste, but nothing more than that.

For the last 8 years I've ridden 2 different editions of the Salomon Burner, and an F2 eliminator in 164-167 lengths, and I'm still rockin' my switch binding system (shock, horror!) which must be getting on for 15 years old now.

I toyed with hard booting but think I'm too old to be learning new tricks these days so aint gonna bother with it any more. Maybe if I lived somewhere where I could go boarding all the time it'd be worthwhile, but for my 1 week a year with the wife and kids, I don't want to spend my time learning again.

Looking forward to chatting with you all, on both boarding and non-boarding matters.


----------



## ctoma

Donutz said:


> :eyetwitch2:  :no1:


Lol, my post said I wiped the inappropriate comment from my mind, I didn't state it. Sheesh.

Forum police in full effect, eh?


----------



## Donutz

ctoma said:


> Lol, my post said I wiped the inappropriate comment from my mind, I didn't state it. Sheesh.
> 
> Forum police in full effect, eh?


THAT'S what we're missing: A flashing red light motie!


----------



## ctoma

How about this one?


----------



## boogman

30 years old from Vernon b.c.
This was my 3rd year boarding. Taught myself with some lessons thrown in the mix. No previous experience with board sports. Im hooked beyond belief. Finally figured out which type of board turns me on and its not twins. I love directional, tapered setback boards nothing beats the versatility of them. Im a big fan of straight airs, slashes, and carving off the tail.


----------



## Darius

*Hi*

Hi! I am Darius, I am 30 years old and from Vancouver, Canada. I love snowboarding and skiing and frequently go to Whistler (1.5 hours away from my home) or Cypress 20 minutes away - Yes, we are pretty spoiled out here . Would love to hit up the snow in Japan or Alps sometime.


----------



## nevermatty

Hi

I Matty from Sunshine Coast in Australia. No snow near me for 1500km. 

I try to get to the OZ mountains at least once a year, although not great any snow is better than no snow. 

Have done a couple of trips to Hakuba which was insane!


----------



## Pablo

Just like to introduce myself.

Hello from Down Under. Second season in the sport and trying to buy my first board this season.

Bought a season pass for my local mountain, and the season starts this month.

Happy days!

Sending good karma your way


----------



## aidenp

Hey guys,

I'm from just outside of Sydney, Aus. 
Been boarding for a few seasons but would still say I'm a beginner.
Looking to get my own setup so I can start learning the fundamentals a bit better!


----------



## Kee-shawn

Hi, another Aussie here. I'm Eddie, from Adelaide, South Aust. ('snow' is like a foreign word down here...)

never ridden before, but have been keen as shit for as long as i can remember. will hopefully get to Mt. Buller or Thredbo this season.

currently breaking in a pair of boots i got this morning. the more i walk around the more excited about it i get.

I'm into art and currently painting a topsheet for a friend of mine, hopefully il be doing more of this in future, so will probly post photos or whatever when that happens.

Peace and chicken grease.


----------



## neni

:welcome: to the new members, especially the ones from down-under. Enjoy your season, be sure we're jelly. Don't be surprised that the forum is a bit slow ATM; it's off-season... only the very desperate members still lurk


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> :welcome: to the new members, especially the ones from down-under. *Enjoy your season, be sure we're jelly. Don't be surprised that the forum is a bit slow ATM; it's off-season... only the very desperate members still lurk *


Thanks neni! Always nice to be reminded that aside from snowboarding, I have no life!  :grin:


But then again,.. A life _without_ snowboarding would really be No life at all!! >





-edit-
At least the Summer solstice has come and gone! The days only get shorter from here on and that means we're on the downhill slide to winters arrival! :jumping1: :cheer:


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> Thanks neni! Always nice to be reminded that aside from snowboarding, I have no life!  :grin:


I was including myself


----------



## Botio

Hello everyone, my name is Yavor from Bulgaria, first of all SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH. Love Capita snowboards and Union. Hope to learn more about snowboarding and meet people who have old Capita boards.


----------



## Fede_Kwood

Hey y'all. 35 years young, being riding for 21 years. Oof. Grew up in the Italian Alps, moved to Cali 4 years ago. 
Send it!


----------



## nutmegchoi

Welcome, Botio & Fede_Kwood!


----------



## Anton Blomquist

New member here, From Sweden. Been riding in Are, Sweden for as long I can remember. Last trip was to Whistler this Januari for 4 weeks. 
I ride a Jones Flagship


----------



## CDA441

Hi all, I'm Alexander, 21 years old, and only had 2 lessons of snowboarding about a week ago.
I"ve also had some skiing lessons, but it was still too weird going down a hill with 2 independent sticks.
I've already bought new gear, and am thrilled to test it out somewhere in the coming months.
I mostly ride indoors, because we don't have a lot of snow here in Belgium.
I ride a K2 Vandal 148cm, because I don't weigh a lot to begin with.


----------



## neni

Anton Blomquist said:


> New member here, From Sweden. Been riding in Are, Sweden for as long I can remember. Last trip was to Whistler this Januari for 4 weeks.
> I ride a Jones Flagship


:welcome: sweet board!



CDA441 said:


> I mostly ride indoors, because we don't have a lot of snow here in Belgium.
> I ride a K2 Vandal 148cm, because I don't weigh a lot to begin with.


Welcome to the addiction 

BTW: Do you have mountains at all? I just realized that I know close to nothing abt Belgium :embarrased1: (expect the beer ccasion14


----------



## CDA441

neni said:


> :
> Welcome to the addiction
> 
> BTW: Do you have mountains at all? I just realized that I know close to nothing abt Belgium :embarrased1: (expect the beer ccasion14


Haha no we don't have any mountains here, all flat, maybe some hills but it's only agriculture 
We only have 2 indoor tracks in Belgium, and luckely one is only half an hour of driving (Komen/Comines).
The other one close to me is in the Netherlands, but thats 1 and a half hour driving (Terneuzen).
I'm planning to go to the mountains (France or Switzerland) in the winter, and I want to come prepared


----------



## Lachie Meyers

Hey guys!

Im 20 years old, and from South Australia! Zero snow here, but I travel once a year to the Aussie snowfields. Am an avid fan of everything snowboarding!
Currently studying but hoping that I can travel to the world for a full year of winter and snowboarding 

Thanks!


----------



## ctoma

Lachie Meyers said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Im 20 years old, and from South Australia! Zero snow here, but I travel once a year to the Aussie snowfields. Am an avid fan of everything snowboarding!
> Currently studying but hoping that I can travel to the world for a full year of winter and snowboarding
> 
> Thanks!


This is a bit of a stretch but are you related to Lane Meyer, world-famous for conquering the K-12?


----------



## HighMFer

New member, old snowboarder. Few years living in the Fraser Valley, BC. Local hills are Manning Park, Hemlock Resort and Whistler. 
Can't enjoy the summer anymore ...mountains are calling me back.


----------



## BigSteve

ctoma said:


> This is a bit of a stretch but are you related to Lane Meyer, world-famous for conquering the K-12?



"I want my 2 Dollars" 
Best 80's movie !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pap_girl

Hi, NEW member, FEMALE snowboarder, been to Davos, Switzerland and Chamonix, France.
Despite the ridiculous 9 yr gap I picked straight back up + more. Intermediate/progression. 
Keen for advice and to meet like minded individuals.
:nerd:


----------



## Matthew

*Hello!*

Hi all, new to the forum and to snowboarding! From the UK, having lessons in Manchester, going well so far. 

In the expensive process of buying all the equipment at the minute!


----------



## HighMFer

Matthew said:


> Hi all, new to the forum and to snowboarding! From the UK, having lessons in Manchester, going well so far.
> 
> In the expensive process of buying all the equipment at the minute!


Whatcha buying?


----------



## Lad Stones

Hello everyone!

I'm Paul, 38, live in England. Been to Glenshee in Scotland and Tignes in France. Haven't been for a few years due to hurting my back but looking to get a new board this year and start again. Currently have a 2010 Lib Tech MC Kink.


----------



## asnobody

Matt here… 42 years young. I'm from Southern California originally, grew up in London England, lived in NYC for about 10 years, currently in Detroit MI. Self employed artist that travels a lot. *awkward silence*


----------



## radyum

Hi, I'm Radyum, from Canada. I've been riding for awhile, current quiver is down to two boards, Jones Mtn Twn with soft boots, Nidecker GS 170 with hard boots. I consider Tremblant to be my home mountain currently.


----------



## nutmegchoi

radyum said:


> Hi, I'm Radyum, from Canada. I've been riding for awhile, current quiver is down to two boards, Jones Mtn Twn with soft boots, Nidecker GS 170 with hard boots. I consider Tremblant to be my home mountain currently.



Welcome!
Thinking about checking out Mont Tremblant this winter.


----------



## radyum

nutmegchoi said:


> Welcome!
> Thinking about checking out Mont Tremblant this winter.


Any questions, let me know, although I still need more posts before I can respond to PM's. If you are thinking about it, the sales right now are the best you'll get for the season: http://www.tremblant.ca/ski-and-golf/ski-tickets-and-passes/tickets-and-offers/latitude-card.aspx


----------



## nutmegchoi

radyum said:


> Any questions, let me know, although I still need more posts before I can respond to PM's. If you are thinking about it, the sales right now are the best you'll get for the season: http://www.tremblant.ca/ski-and-golf/ski-tickets-and-passes/tickets-and-offers/latitude-card.aspx




I'm thinking about 4-5 day trip bundle with Jay and maybe another along the way.
I'll definitely look for you if I come up with questions!


----------



## poutanen

nutmegchoi said:


> I'm thinking about 4-5 day trip bundle with Jay and maybe another along the way.
> I'll definitely look for you if I come up with questions!


Don't bother, you're a woman, he'll tell you to go clothes shopping instead! :|


----------



## nutmegchoi

poutanen said:


> Don't bother, you're a woman, he'll tell you to go clothes shopping instead! :|



I'll go clothes AND shoe shopping between rides.


----------



## Jcb890

nutmegchoi said:


> I'm thinking about 4-5 day trip bundle with Jay and maybe another along the way.
> I'll definitely look for you if I come up with questions!


Jay Peak is great. I'm looking forward to getting up there at least a couple of times this season.


----------



## radyum

poutanen said:


> Don't bother, you're a woman, he'll tell you to go clothes shopping instead! :|


I ride with my wife, if she doesn't want to ride, she can shop. You make it sound rude.


----------



## Deacon

radyum said:


> I ride with my wife, if she doesn't want to ride, she can shop. You make it sound rude.


Check here...


----------



## nutmegchoi

radyum said:


> I ride with my wife, if she doesn't want to ride, she can shop. You make it sound rude.



He's a harmless jokester and a good guy.
Nothing he says offends me.
Don't worry about him.  



Deacon said:


> Check here...



It's like everything you say gets archived. lol


----------



## Deacon

nutmegchoi said:


> It's like everything you say gets archived. lol


I didn't even say anything there... I just quoted a couple of comments that had me laughing. :grin:


----------



## unsuspected

Hi im Jakub from Stockholm, Sweden. 35 years and been riding for 20+ years all tho i see myself as a intermediate/advanced rider because been only riding one week every year. My current gear is almost 20 years old Nitro Naturals snowboard with Burton Custom Freeride bindnings and new Burton Ruler Wide. Thinking about upgrading my gear next season 17/18 even tho the board and bindnings are in great shape.


----------



## Snow Hound

unsuspected said:


> Hi im Jakub from Stockholm, Sweden. 35 years and been riding for 20+ years all tho i see myself as a intermediate/advanced rider because been only riding one week every year. My current gear is almost 20 years old Nitro Naturals snowboard with Burton Custom Freeride bindnings and new Burton Ruler Wide. Thinking about upgrading my gear next season 17/18 even tho the board and bindnings are in great shape.


Hey Jukub welcome. Your 20 yo deck will have softened up some and lost a lot of its camber - so it'll be just like most modern snowboards.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

Snow Hound said:


> Hey Jukub welcome. Your 20 yo deck will have softened up some and lost a lot of its camber - so it'll be just like most modern snowboards.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Its still super stiff and a great board but i want something softer, shorter and more suitable for Swedish mountains.


----------



## squashjunkie

*Another Newbie*

Hiya All
I'm Jason, Netherlands based, but originally from the UK - stumbled across the board and founds loadsa useful stuff...so I joined...


----------



## timmytard

Snow Hound said:


> Hey Jukub welcome. Your 20 yo deck will have softened up some and lost a lot of its camber - so it'll be just like most modern snowboards.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


I had a RAD-AIR Tanker, that started its life as a full camber deck.
It was full rocker when I sold it:surprise:


What is the 20 year old deck?


TT


Never mind


----------



## jonsnow1993

*Hello there*

I'm Corey, I'm currently living in Connecticut, originally from the Outer Banks in North Carolina. Roots come from surfing but have always been interested in snowboarding as well. Just got a new setup, pretty stoked about it, Arbor Coda Camber..Burton Cartel bindings..and some Salomon boots. Just purchased the Peak Pass so anyone in the New England area, reach out!


----------



## cbbplanet

Hi! Fell in love with snowboarding in recent years. From Los Angeles.. not sure if we'll even be getting snow anymore after El Nino :facepalm3:

Probably heading to Mammoth for the first time this year and maybe Tahoe. Please let me know if there's any good spots in California you guys recommend!


----------



## MMSlasher

cbbplanet said:


> Hi! Fell in love with snowboarding in recent years. From Los Angeles.. not sure if we'll even be getting snow anymore after El Nino :facepalm3:
> 
> Probably heading to Mammoth for the first time this year and maybe Tahoe. Please let me know if there's any good spots in California you guys recommend!


Welcome- Mammoth had a good year last year, but it was nowhere near a banner El Nino year (362.2 inches). February was mostly dry with a few days of snow. I feel that the southern California news stations jumped on the El Nino bandwagon and hyped it up more than the actualization of it. It was probably just an average snowfall so lets hope that the La Nina that is supposed to follow won't happen and we can't get a some really good snow this year.

As far as spots, head up to Big Bear, Snow Summit, or Mt. High during the week. Weekends are crazy crowded.


----------



## Holly Burns

I need to post 15 times to be able to reply to a private message is this correct?


----------



## Holly Burns

From Scotland but ride in the Espace Killy, France over winter!


----------



## snowangel99

Holly Burns said:


> I need to post 15 times to be able to reply to a private message is this correct?


I think so, yes. Post away! Where r u from?


----------



## nutmegchoi

Holly Burns said:


> I need to post 15 times to be able to reply to a private message is this correct?



You just joined and don't even have a profile pic and already getting PMs???!!!
What the hell???


----------



## bksdds

nutmegchoi said:


> You just joined and don't even have a profile pic and already getting PMs???!!!
> What the hell???











1234567


----------



## nutmegchoi

bksdds said:


> 1234567


Absolutely!
Duh?


----------



## Dexy Greig

*new dude on the block*

hey thot i would hook up to some forums..auld scottish dude at 39 and been riding forever ..come say hi :grin:


----------



## Natalie R

Hy everyone!! I'm from Milan, Italy I usually ski but I'm getting intrested in snowboarding lately because it will be my bachelor thesis argument this year!! I'm 20 years old, student :grin:


----------



## Shreddr

Hey everyone, i´m from Austria but living in Italy right now. 
I missspelled my usename (great start)  Is it possible to change it?
Cheers.


----------



## Donutz

Shreddr said:


> Hey everyone, i´m from Austria but living in Italy right now.
> I missspelled my usename (great start)  Is it possible to change it?
> Cheers.


Impossible to tell with usernames. What do you want to change it to?


----------



## poutanen

Donutz said:


> Impossible to tell with usernames. What do you want to change it to?


Pink Taco :grin:


----------



## Shreddr

poutanen said:


> Pink Taco :grin:


Not quiet...
Rainbow Unicorn

No seriously i just forgott a "e". No biggie.


----------



## poutanen

Shreddr said:


> Not quiet...
> Rainbow Unicorn
> 
> No seriously i just forgott a "e". No biggie.


I get it, you're a girl Shereddr!

Or are you French? Shreddre?

Just don't piss of Splinter... Then it's all over for everyone


----------



## Snow Hound

Fck t! vwls r s lst yr nyhw.


----------



## Shreddr

poutanen said:


> I get it, you're a girl Shereddr!
> 
> Or are you French? Shreddre?
> 
> Just don't piss of Splinter... Then it's all over for everyone


Nah Splinter is my Homegirl... He´s originally from france too


----------



## phillyphan

Shreddr said:


> No seriously i just forgott a "e". No biggie.


The odds of "Shredder" being available on this forum are probably not too good.


----------



## Shreddr

phillyphan said:


> The odds of "Shredder" being available on this forum are probably not too good.


you´re right. not very original... 
should have stayed with Rainbow Unicorn.


----------



## neni

phillyphan said:


> The odds of "Shredder" being available on this forum are probably not too good.


I've been amazed that "Shreddr" was even available


----------



## radyum

nutmegchoi said:


> You just joined and don't even have a profile pic and already getting PMs???!!!
> What the hell???


Some of us are just special, with or without quotation marks.


----------



## Donutz

phillyphan said:


> The odds of "Shredder" being available on this forum are probably not too good.


Zero, in fact. Somebody registered the name in 2014, posted zero posts, and was never heard from again. 

Personally, I'd stick with 'Shreddr'. It can haz 31337 feel.


----------



## ivarj

hey

Cheers from Estonia!
I`m a beginner snowboarder, i`m here more to learn about snow specific GoPro stuff 
I review and test them


----------



## jkalhusseini

I'm Jacob, currently in Socal and a local at Bear.


----------



## Mookie

Looks like I'm pretty late to this party. Looks like there are a few people on here that I recognize from EL. Sup y'all?


----------



## Fil

Greetings from Italy. 
I'm new here and i want to tell you that i can't wait for the WINTERRRRR.

Keep on riding


----------



## SnowDogWax

Welcome to SF.... Fil hope this WINTERRRRR will be SWEEEEEEEET!!!!!!


----------



## neni

SnowDogWax said:


> Welcome to SF.... Fil hope this WINTERRRRR will be SWEEEEEEEET!!!!!!





Fil said:


> Greetings from Italy.
> I'm new here and i want to tell you that i can't wait for the WINTERRRRR.
> 
> Keep on riding


Welcome! 
But... gonna be bit selfish here... hope, my winter is gonna be SWEEEETERRRR! (It either dumps on the north OR south side of the Alps. You guys had enough of _our_ snow last two seasons for the next decade while we've been counting dandelions :laugh:


----------



## Cdifiore

*Standing sideways since the 90's*

Hi all! I live and ride in the northeast. I love snowboarding. I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit my first board was a Lamar! Since then I've grown to love Burton and Capita. 

Definitely an all mountain rider that favors the glades. You'll find me in the park on occasion. I'm so passionate about the sport and keep up with the resorts around here that I started a video series about it. Hopefully it's good enough that others enjoy it as much as I enjoy making it. 

Anyway, hi again!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Must be a Jay Peak guy if you like glades. Welcome Cdifiore!


----------



## dfitz364

Cdifiore said:


> Hi all! I live and ride in the northeast. I love snowboarding. I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit my first board was a Lamar! Since then I've grown to love Burton and Capita.
> 
> Definitely an all mountain rider that favors the glades. You'll find me in the park on occasion. I'm so passionate about the sport and keep up with the resorts around here that I started a video series about it. Hopefully it's good enough that others enjoy it as much as I enjoy making it.
> 
> Anyway, hi again!


Spot those Louie Vito, "Hi Hater" mittens. Louie grew up about a 1/2 hour from my hometown, and still comes home to host a rail jam at our local hill every year! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cdifiore

Well I've definitely been there...and I do enjoy their glades.


----------



## mojo maestro

Mookie said:


> Looks like I'm pretty late to this party. Looks like there are a few people on here that I recognize from EL. Sup y'all?


Hey..........you're not Mookie from the hood..........are ya? 6th and Main.............by the check cashin' place...........


----------



## killerloop82

Hi, I am 34, snowboarding from 3 years, I live in Prague (CZ). 
Here ski resorts are really bad..... so sometimes I go for a weekend in Austria.
I love powder and trees...
And I love your forum, very usefull informations....

Have a nice day


----------



## somewhereinVT

Whats up snowbaordingforum? 30 year old guy from north central Vermont, been riding for 20 years and teaching for 4 years. I'm shooting for my Lv. 1 AASI this year and if I have the time and resources my Lv. 2 as well. Happy to be a member here and expand my knowledge base some more! Happy trails!


----------



## JaimeNG

Hi Riders,

I'm new to the forum, my name is Jaime, I'm 25 and I'm from Barcelona but I live in Canada.

I'm currently living in Canmore, a small town in the heart of the Canadian Rockies. Here in Canada is where I discovered my love for snowboarding (I use to ski and Rock Climb mostly) and now I'm hooked for the rest of my life! Snowboarding is freedom!

I've only been riding for 2 months considering I started last april and I can't wait to learn more and more... I feel like the possibilities are endless!

I ride a T.Rice Pro 153 from 2010 a bit old but in really good condition and god I love it! My bindings are Union FC and I wear K2 Maysis boots.

I registered here because I thought this would be a great way to learn, ask questions and meet other riders around the glove!

Well I think that's enough, you will get to know me on the threads.

Have fun and be safe out there!!!


----------



## nutmegchoi

Hi, Jaime!
And welcome!!


----------



## JaimeNG

Thanks nutmegchoi!


----------



## poutanen

Welcome Jaime! There's a bunch of us here in the Calgary/Banff area. I volunteer patrol at Nakiska. Hopefully you get to check out all the mountains around us!

Lake Louise/Sunshine/Nakiska are all great places to learn (Sunshine does have some tough flat areas).

Fernie is a great step up in terms of ruggedness/difficulty overall.

Kicking Horse has great terrain too, but a daunting cat track and initial drop in for the uninitiated. Stepping off the gondola can leave people breathless.

Enjoy!


----------



## SnowPenguin

Teenager who if from Ukraine, lives in Minnesota. Will snowboard when I visit Europe, for now I am stuck with a flat terrain.


----------



## Deacon

SnowPenguin said:


> Teenager who if from Ukraine, lives in Minnesota. Will snowboard when I visit Europe, for now I am stuck with a flat terrain.


There's TONS of spots in Minnesota to ride, just not tons of vertical. Hot laps on the ropes! Where in MN are you?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

SnowPenguin said:


> Teenager who if from Ukraine, lives in Minnesota. Will snowboard when I visit Europe, for now I am stuck with a flat terrain.


ehmm, just get your friends to car tow you down the alleys and stuff for some urbana jibby


----------



## JaimeNG

poutanen said:


> Welcome Jaime! There's a bunch of us here in the Calgary/Banff area. I volunteer patrol at Nakiska. Hopefully you get to check out all the mountains around us!
> 
> Lake Louise/Sunshine/Nakiska are all great places to learn (Sunshine does have some tough flat areas).
> 
> Fernie is a great step up in terms of ruggedness/difficulty overall.
> 
> Kicking Horse has great terrain too, but a daunting cat track and initial drop in for the uninitiated. Stepping off the gondola can leave people breathless.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks Poutanen! Never been to Nakiska but I've been to Louise on skis and I loved it. I hope to visit Fernie, Revy and Kickin Horse this winter and hopefully do some touring too! Are you snowboard patrol or Ski Patrol?


----------



## poutanen

JaimeNG said:


> Thanks Poutanen! Never been to Nakiska but I've been to Louise on skis and I loved it. I hope to visit Fernie, Revy and Kickin Horse this winter and hopefully do some touring too! Are you snowboard patrol or Ski Patrol?


Yeah we've got an abundance of world class hills here, and they're usually not too busy (watch out for xmas break week, and the holiday weekends).

I snowboard patrol, may qualify on skis this year too, just to say I did... but I love snowboarding, and I love patrolling on my board!


----------



## JaimeNG

poutanen said:


> Yeah we've got an abundance of world class hills here, and they're usually not too busy (watch out for xmas break week, and the holiday weekends).
> 
> I snowboard patrol, may qualify on skis this year too, just to say I did... but I love snowboarding, and I love patrolling on my board!


I'd love to patrol one day, I was thinking of skiing a lot this winter but since I can't buy the setup I want I'm just going to snowboard and we'll see next year!


----------



## poutanen

JaimeNG said:


> I'd love to patrol one day, I was thinking of skiing a lot this winter but since I can't buy the setup I want I'm just going to snowboard and we'll see next year!


You (and anyone reading this) is welcome to come shadow me for a day at Nakiska! We're always excited to show people what it's all about. For me it wasn't at all what I expected it to be...

Yes there's the first aid side of things, yes there's getting first tracks every morning, but there's also some labour to be done at times, some tears when things get serious, and probably the best group of people I've ever had the chance of working with in my life!

We also have a fantastic Burton ProDeal... Just another reason to look into patrolling!

For anyone reading this, you don't need any medical experience at all, the only requirement is a strong intermediate or better ski/board ability. You have to be able to bring a loaded toboggan down the toughest run at the hill you want to patrol at, in the worst conditions, while under pressure, safely...

But the fresh tracks are worth it all!!! >


----------



## JaimeNG

poutanen said:


> You (and anyone reading this) is welcome to come shadow me for a day at Nakiska! We're always excited to show people what it's all about. For me it wasn't at all what I expected it to be...
> 
> Yes there's the first aid side of things, yes there's getting first tracks every morning, but there's also some labour to be done at times, some tears when things get serious, and probably the best group of people I've ever had the chance of working with in my life!
> 
> We also have a fantastic Burton ProDeal... Just another reason to look into patrolling!
> 
> For anyone reading this, you don't need any medical experience at all, the only requirement is a strong intermediate or better ski/board ability. You have to be able to bring a loaded toboggan down the toughest run at the hill you want to patrol at, in the worst conditions, while under pressure, safely...
> 
> But the fresh tracks are worth it all!!! >


Poutanen I'd love to be your shadow for a day! (no weird thoughts) you probably know Pablo Freire right? I always wondered if you would have to carry the toboggan being on a Snowboard... That must be a tough task! Like I said, I'm not familiar with the terrain at Nakiska but I would take the challenge and try to keep up with you!


----------



## poutanen

JaimeNG said:


> Poutanen I'd love to be your shadow for a day! (no weird thoughts) you probably know Pablo Freire right? I always wondered if you would have to carry the toboggan being on a Snowboard... That must be a tough task! Like I said, I'm not familiar with the terrain at Nakiska but I would take the challenge and try to keep up with you!


Sounds good, just shoot me a PM or look me up on Facebook (I'm in Pablos friends list, first name Aaron)... If you know him, you'd know some of the tough times we've been through in the last few years.

Handling a toboggan with a snowboard can actually be easier. The tougher and steeper the terrain, the better our advantage. In flats, or really sticky snow, we're at a disadvantage.

Nakiska gets made fun of because it gets a lot less snow than Lake Louise/Sunshine, and there isn't any proper extreme terrain, but it does get good snow, and the terrain we do have is fun. I'd be happy to show you around! :grin:


----------



## Maps Onburt

poutanen said:


> You (and anyone reading this) is welcome to come shadow me for a day at Nakiska! We're always excited to show people what it's all about. For me it wasn't at all what I expected it to be...
> 
> Yes there's the first aid side of things, yes there's getting first tracks every morning, but there's also some labour to be done at times, some tears when things get serious, and probably the best group of people I've ever had the chance of working with in my life!
> 
> We also have a fantastic Burton ProDeal... Just another reason to look into patrolling!
> 
> For anyone reading this, you don't need any medical experience at all, the only requirement is a strong intermediate or better ski/board ability. You have to be able to bring a loaded toboggan down the toughest run at the hill you want to patrol at, in the worst conditions, while under pressure, safely...
> 
> But the fresh tracks are worth it all!!! >


 @poutanen, you can go down the steepest hills at Nakiska on your Avalanche in the worst conditions with a fully loaded toboggan? You might have just sold me on the board. I know Nakiska very well (built the snowmaking system there for the 1988 Olympics so spent a few winters there before it was really even open to the public and got to race the men's downhill course just before the games) and I've seen some pretty wild ice on some of those runs that would make me think twice on my skiis! That's pretty awesome... I'll have to shadow you when I visit my son in January!


----------



## poutanen

Maps Onburt said:


> @poutanen, you can go down the steepest hills at Nakiska on your Avalanche in the worst conditions with a fully loaded toboggan? You might have just sold me on the board. I know Nakiska very well (built the snowmaking system there for the 1988 Olympics so spent a few winters there before it was really even open to the public and got to race the men's downhill course just before the games) and I've seen some pretty wild ice on some of those runs that would make me think twice on my skiis! That's pretty awesome... I'll have to shadow you when I visit my son in January!


Right on! I'm not sure what the run would have been called back then, if anything, but now it's called Arrow, right under gold chair which went in a few years ago I believe... Last two years it's been pretty sketchy, and we have to do a toboggan test there. It's an important part of patrolling, for sure!

The Virus is a great board. Not for everybody, that's for sure, but if you make it out to Nakiska this season you're welcome to try it!

:snowboard4:


----------



## Phedder

JaimeNG said:


> Hi Riders,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, my name is Jaime, I'm 25 and I'm from Barcelona but I live in Canada.
> 
> I'm currently living in Canmore, a small town in the heart of the Canadian Rockies. Here in Canada is where I discovered my love for snowboarding (I use to ski and Rock Climb mostly) and now I'm hooked for the rest of my life! Snowboarding is freedom!


I'm in Banff for the season and I ride Mon-Wed each week at Sunshine or Louise, feel free to hit me up if you're out for a shred on those days and we can get some laps in!


----------



## Maps Onburt

poutanen said:


> Right on! I'm not sure what the run would have been called back then, if anything, but now it's called Arrow, right under gold chair which went in a few years ago I believe... Last two years it's been pretty sketchy, and we have to do a toboggan test there. It's an important part of patrolling, for sure!
> 
> The Virus is a great board. Not for everybody, that's for sure, but if you make it out to Nakiska this season you're welcome to try it!
> 
> :snowboard4:


No, they'd built the gold chair back then but I remember that we had to take a Poma lift right up to the top. We got to "race it" as the timing guys were looking for some help to test out their stuff because the downhillers weren't allowed to ski it before the race (but you could see them walking every bit they could). Anyway, they had a radar gun setup at the first gate where the slowest of the five of us got clocked at more than 125km/h - and then it got worse from there! There was a nice little run called Eagle Trail that lead into a steep little pitch called Bobtail and I had thought that when I got there that it would be the end of the terrifying bits because I'd skied that down that section hundreds of times and it was nice and flat and wide and though it was pretty steep, it was one of my favorite bits of Nakiska....

What never occurred to me though was that I had never gone INTO that section at well over 120 km/h so while flying off the top of one of Ken Reid's big jumps at the top of BobTail was a blast (I must have landed half way down that pitch), what I didn't count on was the compression at the bottom where it flattened out for about a hundred yards for a side trail to cross it... 

I was pretty fit back then as I'd been walking up and down that mountain much of that winter measuring snow depth all across those runs... but my legs were no match for the G's I was pulling as Bobtail flattened out. My ass was on the tails of my skis and my gloves were dragging in the snow.  I couldn't get back up on top of my skis for anything and I was hanging on for dear life scared absolutely silly. Lucky for me, Reid had built another one of his jumps at the end of the flat section as the hill dropped away again so when I went over that, I was able to just drop my legs and get back on top of my skis before I landed a hundred feet or so down the slope.

I found out that day why world class down hillers have thighs like tree trunks and I was lucky enough to somehow manage to hang on for the rest of it and crossed the finish line with a time that I was VERY proud of .... UNTIL the day they ran the Men's downhill and I discovered that I was many second's behind the slowest (and remember this was the year they let Eddie the Eagle participate so the pack wasn't as tight as it is now back then) and more than 20 full seconds behind the leader who did it in just under 2 minutes. I think his AVERAGE speed was something like 125 km/h. I lost any illusions that day of even being on the same ski hill as those guys and I bow down before them. They are totally fearless and in unbelievably awesome shape. I was a wet noodle physically and emotionally after doing that run and when offered the chance to do it again, said NFW! I love speed, but those guys are a special kind of crazy! 

Anyway, I'd love to board Nakiska with you and will give you a shout when I go out. If I get to try your Virus, so much the better! I won't be taking the Poma lift though!


----------



## poutanen

Maps Onburt said:


> No, they'd built the gold chair back then but I remember that we had to take a Poma lift right up to the top. We got to "race it" as the timing guys were looking for some help to test out their stuff because the downhillers weren't allowed to ski it before the race (but you could see them walking every bit they could).


That's awesome! The run names are still the same. The platter lift is only used for Avalanche control now though...

Bobtail is one of my favourite runs on the mountain, and sometimes we do the "Bobtail Tuck" to try and get up to our hut at the top of Silver. There's no way my legs could handle the compression, even bombing from the top of bobtail, let alone entering bobtail at speed!!! 

There's a set of glades open now skiers left of Mapmaker. Not traditional glades with individual trees, more a network of trails with little tree islands in between. There are some real fun gullies in there, and natural jumps. Red Crow is probably my favorite run on a powder day, or Bulls Head. Both have a good steep pitch, and a few nice rollers you can really launch off of...

Now, let's all pray to the snow gods for the 2016/2017 season!


----------



## JaimeNG

Phedder said:


> I'm in Banff for the season and I ride Mon-Wed each week at Sunshine or Louise, feel free to hit me up if you're out for a shred on those days and we can get some laps in!


You bet! I'm still looking for a job so snowboarding almost everyday until I get one! :grin:


----------



## OKane

Hey guys! I had an account here quite a few years ago but I can't remember the username or email. I was never too active, mostly just read board reviews and about traveling. 

I bought a house in Lakewood, Colorado a few months ago and I'm loving life here so far. I don't have much of social circle yet but that'll come with time. I have the Superpass+ and have had it for 3-4 years now. Usually only made it up 10-15 times a year since I lived out of state. 

Looking to improve my riding, I normally just ride fast, hit a few natural jumps that aren't too big and ride through the trees. The park is pretty foreign to me.

I usually ride WinterPark but I go to Copper fairly often too.


----------



## phillyphan

OKane said:


> Hey guys! I had an account here quite a few years ago but I can't remember the username or email. I was never too active, mostly just read board reviews and about traveling.
> 
> I bought a house in Lakewood, Colorado a few months ago and I'm loving life here so far. I don't have much of social circle yet but that'll come with time. I have the Superpass+ and have had it for 3-4 years now. Usually only made it up 10-15 times a year since I lived out of state.
> 
> Looking to improve my riding, I normally just ride fast, hit a few natural jumps that aren't too big and ride through the trees. The park is pretty foreign to me.
> 
> I usually ride WinterPark but I go to Copper fairly often too.


As I live out of state, Winter Park is usually where I'm at. I feel like it is the most reasonable and easiest to get to for weekend trips and flying.


----------



## OKane

phillyphan said:


> As I live out of state, Winter Park is usually where I'm at. I feel like it is the most reasonable and easiest to get to for weekend trips and flying.


Less I-70 is always the way to go. Ha


----------



## Adyfire

Hey there, born in Romania, living in Santa Barbara California, love snowboarding, mostly top of the mountain stuff here. Trying to get up to mammoth or tahoe as much as possible this winter, along with a couple of out of state trips chasing powder. Big ups


----------



## Trevo

hello everyone,

Moved to colorado almost 2 years ago and one of my current neighbors use to be a snowboard instructor for breckenridge / vail resorts so he got me pretty interested....still doing research and trying to get the funds to get a setup moving forward. I hope to start learning quick, use to race motorcycles awhile back in Texas myself. Looking for the adrenaline rush. =)


----------



## Adyfire

Trevo said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> Moved to colorado almost 2 years ago and one of my current neighbors use to be a snowboard instructor for breckenridge / vail resorts so he got me pretty interested....still doing research and trying to get the funds to get a setup moving forward. I hope to start learning quick, use to race motorcycles awhile back in Texas myself. Looking for the adrenaline rush. =)


Motorcycles are possibly the only thing more addicting than snowboarding


----------



## Trevo

Adyfire said:


> Motorcycles are possibly the only thing more addicting than snowboarding


hopefully soon I'll be finding out. :grin:


----------



## JaimeNG

Adyfire said:


> Motorcycles are possibly the only thing more addicting than snowboarding


Maybe try Rock Climbing, I promise you'll be a junkie for the rest of your life (I am one)!


----------



## Adyfire

JaimeNG said:


> Maybe try Rock Climbing, I promise you'll be a junkie for the rest of your life (I am one)!


I have, some, surely not as expensive though 
Add kiteboarding to the mix and you're guaranteed to never be able to start a family >


----------



## Amarillo

Hi everyone!

Snowboarder from Zaragoza, Spain. Started skiing at 3 and snowboarding since 15. 29 now... so its been a while...

I usually stay on Europe, pyrinees mainly. Have been once on Whistler and will be back this January looking for some real snow action.

Just wanted to introduce myself to the community and be a more active part of it from now on.

I love sports in general and practice or try all I have ocassion to. Surf, rock climbing and MTB are some examples of what I try to do in the "offseason". 

happy to be around! :blahblah:


----------



## phillyphan

Well, I have made some post and been around awhile but never posted in this thread. So I will make a post in it. I'm a 29 year old from Southern Illinois. Not anywhere near Chicago. Started snowboarding in Tahoe while on a family ski trip about 15 years ago. Someone had to be the black sheep in the family. Stopped shortly after that due to college. Just got back into boarding about three years ago and head out to Winter Park about once a month. Last year I got 17 days in. Which is good for living in IL. Looking to branch out a bit.


----------



## JaimeNG

Amarillo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Snowboarder from Zaragoza, Spain. Started skiing at 3 and snowboarding since 15. 29 now... so its been a while...
> 
> I usually stay on Europe, pyrinees mainly. Have been once on Whistler and will be back this January looking for some real snow action.
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself to the community and be a more active part of it from now on.
> 
> I love sports in general and practice or try all I have ocassion to. Surf, rock climbing and MTB are some examples of what I try to do in the "offseason".
> 
> happy to be around! :blahblah:


Welcome Amarillo! If you ever come to the Rockies need a Spanish Speaking Guide (for free of course) let me know and I'll be ahppy to show you around!


----------



## kriegs13

Ahoy! 30 year old in Boston. Intermediate rider looking to get to the next level this season. Very little park experience but I wouldn't mind having a little more fun there!


----------



## Winter_Lion

In 33 years old living in Los Angeles, ca.
My preferred snow resort is Mountain High. I'm a beginner I've only been riding now for 3 seasons. I normally rent a 141 but I've bought some two used boards (Velocity 159 and a Burton 161) and bought brand new snow bindings and snow boots during Sports Chalets final clearance sale. I weight around 230, shoe size 8.5. I like to go at night way less people but the slopes get super icy.

Sent from my VK410 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowPenguin

Deacon said:


> There's TONS of spots in Minnesota to ride, just not tons of vertical. Hot laps on the ropes! Where in MN are you?


Sorry I forgot to reply, wasn't keeping track of this thread.

I live 50 min from afton alps.


----------



## Deacon

SnowPenguin said:


> Sorry I forgot to reply, wasn't keeping track of this thread.
> 
> I live 50 min from afton alps.


Right on. So, within an hour of the twin cities is Afton, trollhaugen, wild mountain, Welch village, buck hill, hyland, and mount Kato...

Within a couple hours we have Lutsen, spirit mountain, granite peak, and giants ridge. 

There might be more, but those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. Lots of choices, this is actually a pretty rad area in terms of proximity to (small) hills.


----------



## zpepp

I'm 18, live on the central coast of California. I used to snowboard a couple times each year but I played high school basketball so I wasn't able to go the last 2 years. Now that I'm in college I want to start going more often and am looking to get back into it.


----------



## SnowPenguin

Deacon said:


> Right on. So, within an hour of the twin cities is Afton, trollhaugen, wild mountain, Welch village, buck hill, hyland, and mount Kato...
> 
> Within a couple hours we have Lutsen, spirit mountain, granite peak, and giants ridge.
> 
> There might be more, but those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. Lots of choices, this is actually a pretty rad area in terms of proximity to (small) hills.


What's the biggest? I know Afton alps is bigger than Buck Hill.


----------



## Deacon

SnowPenguin said:


> What's the biggest? I know Afton alps is bigger than Buck Hill.


Afton is biggest close one.


----------



## SnowPenguin

Deacon said:


> Afton is biggest close one.


Cool, thanks.

Can't wait for the snow to fall so I can test out my gun.

If I do not like it, I will ride it through this season and buy an Antler next year. But it won't be too bad, just heard some stuff about Flying V


----------



## peakhunter

im 25 and have been riding for a few years. im looking to get more involved now


----------



## Ryw1el

I am 21. Began snowboarding about 5 years ago. Living in Alberta, Canada. Nice to meet you all


----------



## McDerp

HELLO!! I'm 26 and i've had a Snowboard dependency for about 15 years. Lived in Greece (shout-out to Vasilitsa and Parnassos resorts), was lucky enough to board the Patscherkofelbahn extensively as well. Currently live in Ontario and bidding my time before i hit up the west coast.


----------



## Cmsimmons98

Hi I'm from Pennsylvania, I'm 18 years old, I'm mainly a boarder here on the ice coast but I ski occasionally as well


----------



## nutmegchoi

Cmsimmons98 said:


> Hi I'm from Pennsylvania, I'm 18 years old, I'm mainly a boarder here on the ice coast but I ski occasionally as well


Welcome!

You must ride at Blue Mountain.
I live in New York, but my boyfriend's family live in Northampton, so we go back to visit and ski/board at Blue as well.


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Just checking in, new to the forum. Whats up!


----------



## KrombopulosMike

Hi I'm Mike!

I'm from outside Baltimore MD. I mostly ride on the small icy "mountains" we have locally, but I try to make it out west for like 2 weeks every other year. My freeride skills are about 8.5/10 but my freestlye skills are like 4/10. I can't wait for the first snowfall of the year, I'm so jealous of all of you who have snow and can already ride. 

Cheers!


----------



## murreybn

New rider after 9 years off in Washington State. Just bought a budget setup to see if I would still even like snowboarding which includes a Morrow Fury board, M3 boots and Sapient bindings. Anyone know the threshold for being allowed to post pictures?


----------



## offthewallds

Hey All,

Name's Dan. From Michigan, moving around a bit for work. Grew up skateboarding and snowboarding. I'm not fantastic at either, but it keeps a mile-wide smile on my face. 

Went out to OR for a buddy's wedding and that sparked off a notion to move out there. Really liked the Bellingham area in WA and Squamish up in BC was rad, scrambled up the base of Shannon Falls. Also considering a move up to the northern part of the LP in a few years. It would probably be the Traverse area since the folks are between Cheboygan and L-Town. 

Wherever I end up, I'd like to get into split boarding. For now I just play around at resorts, carving, hitting natural features, and slipping out on butters. Had some time out in Idaho after high school, hit up Pomerelle for pow days and Sun Valley was pucker-factor ice sheets. Bohemia in the UP is on the to-do list as well.

Cheers.


----------



## coreysloan

*Whats up*

Well im new here...
I have come here from Newschoolers YA NEWSCHOOLERS.
Im a 15 year old snowboarder from Ohio
Brandywine is hm
I will be very active on this site:smile:


----------



## dfitz364

coreysloan said:


> Well im new here...
> I have come here from Newschoolers YA NEWSCHOOLERS.
> Im a 15 year old snowboarder from Ohio
> Brandywine is hm
> I will be very active on this site:smile:


What's up man! Always good to see Ohio riders getting in on the forum fun. I ride MRM almost primarily, but may venture up to Alpine Valley, since it's free for me with my pass. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JohnnyMcDildo

ha, I'm an over the hill (34 year old) wannabe park rat who spends his weekends trying to progress at Northstar up in Tahoe...


----------



## SocialSnow

*a good welcome*

Hi there, I'm Shannon (Social) and I'm with Technine snowboards and gear. Glad to be a member and see what people are talking about here. Talk to you soon, I hope.


----------



## dexter

hey guys & girls...
im new here and im also quite new to snowboarding, but i already love it. 

im 34 years old who have decided to give it a try and started enjoying the ride...

well that is it for now, i hope we can catch some chat.


----------



## msaenz

Hello everyone. Late starter (54 years old) but love it. From texas so only get to go 1 to 2 times a year. I'm struggling with a boot issue as well as some others looks like. Calculated mondo size of 260 based on information from the forum. Looking around solomon dialogue wide. Any suggestions?great info/ great forum


----------



## Winter_Lion

msaenz said:


> Hello everyone. Late starter (54 years old) but love it. From texas so only get to go 1 to 2 times a year. I'm struggling with a boot issue as well as some others looks like. Calculated mondo size of 260 based on information from the forum. Looking around solomon dialogue wide. Any suggestions?great info/ great forum


Go see wiredsports boot fitting thread, he's the man with the touch.

Sent from my VK410 using Tapatalk


----------



## danomyte

Hey all,
Dan from Flatland Minnesota here. Grew up skating and boarding back when there was a resort 'whitelist' - and then a 'blacklist'. Whitefish, MT is my second home of sorts. I pretty much just ride hard and fast now. Trips to the real mountains comprise most of my riding. I usually spend half my day hiking for better snow if there hasn't been a good dump in a few days. I respect the riders killin it in the park but pushing 40 now and had too many injuries there, so it's Steep and Deep for me now :grin:
Cheers!


----------



## Deacon

danomyte said:


> Hey all,
> Dan from Flatland Minnesota here. Grew up skating and boarding back when there was a resort 'whitelist' - and then a 'blacklist'. Whitefish, MT is my second home of sorts. I pretty much just ride hard and fast now. Trips to the real mountains comprise most of my riding. I usually spend half my day hiking for better snow if there hasn't been a good dump in a few days. I respect the riders killin it in the park but pushing 40 now and had too many injuries there, so it's Steep and Deep for me now :grin:
> Cheers!


Welcome, from a fellow old ass midwesterner!


----------



## opers13

Hi all, 

another old man starting out at 42yrs...ouch I'm hurting right now. Actually I did well this past week, took a few lessons at Sunday River and even hit some blues. I've been wakeboarding for 4 years and I've been thinking about snowboarding for a while now and finally decided to give it a try specially now that my son is almost 5.

I live in Lexington, MA but spend most weekends in Maine. I hope snowboarding and wakeboarding will complement each other and help me improve on both sports.

Alex


----------



## Kenai

opers13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> another old man starting out at 42yrs...ouch I'm hurting right now. Actually I did well this past week, took a few lessons at Sunday River and even hit some blues. I've been wakeboarding for 4 years and I've been thinking about snowboarding for a while now and finally decided to give it a try specially now that my son is almost 5.
> 
> I live in Lexington, MA but spend most weekends in Maine. I hope snowboarding and wakeboarding will complement each other and help me improve on both sports.
> 
> Alex


Welcome. My wife grew up in Newry so we ride Sunday River quite a bit. Hopefully you were out on Friday so the falling didn't hurt quite as much! Wear some padding - look into impact shorts or Azzpadz or something to help for the first few days at least. I'm your age as well and I definitely end up more sore at the end of the day than I did years ago.


----------



## opers13

Kenai said:


> Welcome. My wife grew up in Newry so we ride Sunday River quite a bit. Hopefully you were out on Friday so the falling didn't hurt quite as much! Wear some padding - look into impact shorts or Azzpadz or something to help for the first few days at least. I'm your age as well and I definitely end up more sore at the end of the day than I did years ago.


Thanks Kenai. we were not there on Friday but I heard half of the trails were closed due to wind. cool, I look into impact shorts for sure. Alex


----------



## Kensy

Hello everybody! I'm Kensy! I started snowboarding two years ago and I love it!:wink::wink:


----------



## alvaromaestre

Hi Guys!!

Im from Montreal, its been 1 month learning , so far many falls but my learning is good soo far.

See ya!


----------



## >jolt

Hey Everyone!

I'm 28 years old, from Australia! I created a new thread but figured I'd introduce myself here too.

I went snowboarding for the first time in August 2015, and have been in love with it ever since! That being said, Australian snow is so terrible it's pretty much 90% ice...Fortunately I've been able to get over to Queenstown NZ and more recently Whistler for some serious powder experiences.

Look forward to getting to know you guys/girls!


Cheers.


----------



## Nice

Hello everyone,

I'm 43 years old and (re)started snowboarding last January after a 20 year long break. Back then I had my first turns on a small hill in Finland and year after that some days in the alps.
Now I'm on it again, kinda hooked. ...and I love it! :hairy:


----------



## :captinmangos:

*:CaptinMangos:*

Hey all,

36 yr. old from the south east here. Started skating around the time Animal Chin came out and fell in love with skating from that moment on. It wasn't long until I saw an article in a Thrasher magazine about snowboarding, must of been around 91/92, decided I had to try this. Strapped in for the first time when I was in the fourth grade. No kids boards ( or boots) back then so I rented the smallest board I could find which was a 150 full camber Kemper Intruder. I must of had a full month of Mallets! Everyday after school I would head to the small resort in my back yard and sacrifice my self to the snowboard gods until one day they allowed me the gift of linking turns, locking in an edge, and railing carves. I have since competed, worked, and loved every bit of the boarding life.

Cheers!


----------



## rivermanzito

*Hello!*

New member, grew up in Maine. Now ride Mt. Hood. Older boarder, prefer freeriding and deep pow...


----------



## rivermanzito

Me too, Animal Chin era! Still skating, and also saw snowboarding in Thrasher first time.


----------



## Nice

rivermanzito said:


> Me too, Animal Chin era! Still skating, and also saw snowboarding in Thrasher first time.


Did somebody say Animal Chin? I still have this T-Shirt. Never managed to throw it away. :grin:


----------



## :captinmangos:

Whoa! Nice animal chin throwback T! Surprised no snowboard collabs have been done with Powell...


----------



## mAK10

Hi all, new here, UK based but grew up riding in NZ now have to travel to the alps to get my fix.


----------



## Bigben1285

Hi everyone,

My girlfriend and I just moved to the Seattle area and are novices, but are serious about getting more into snowboarding. Anyone else on this forum in the Seattle area?

Ben


----------



## bke

Hi, I'm from New York on Long Island. There's almost never any snow here, and when there is, it melts in the next few days. Proud to represent the ice coast!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Bigben1285 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My girlfriend and I just moved to the Seattle area and are novices, but are serious about getting more into snowboarding. Anyone else on this forum in the Seattle area?
> 
> Ben


Welcome, head up some Sat to Baker...pm for a tour of the little hill


----------



## SupremePoseidon

*My name is Supreme Poseidon*

Hi everyone,

My name is Supreme Poseidon. We are a snowboarding brand and we have been snowboarders for over a decade


----------



## poutanen

SupremePoseidon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Supreme Poseidon. We are a snowboarding brand and we have been snowboarders for over a decade


:welcome:

The snorkelling mask looks good.

Socks and gloves don't make you a snowboarding brand.

Please don't turn into one of those "lifestyle brand" companies that sticks some random logo on gear and then tries to market it as snowboarding related.


----------



## Snow Hound

Yeah I've been riding for over a decade and I'm still shit.


----------



## pvan120

Picking it up again since taking a break when I was 18. Just like riding a bike, and loving get up the mountain in all this fresh snow in CA!


----------



## Morzak

Hi all

I'm 32 years old. Based in Switzerland. I did not board much over the last 5 years, before that I rode 6 years Hard boots and before that 4+ years Soft boots. I started to board a bit again last year. This year I will get 6-10 Snowdays, because of Work and school responsibilities. I hope to get more into it next season after things will calm down again. I'm back on Softboots, still interested in Carving but also looking forward to getting back into a bit of Freeriding.


----------



## neni

Morzak said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm 32 years old. Based in Switzerland. I did not board much over the last 5 years, before that I rode 6 years Hard boots and before that 4+ years Soft boots. I started to board a bit again last year. This year I will get 6-10 Snowdays, because of Work and school responsibilities. I hope to get more into it next season after things will calm down again. I'm back on Softboots, still interested in Carving but also looking forward to getting back into a bit of Freeriding.


Wow, hey mer da mau einisch en angere schwizer, oder bisch nume wegem bügu z basu? 

Welcome! In which region do you ride? Yep, Basel isn't exactly located in the center of mtns and, you don't miss much in this lousy winter. But when we'll get hit in March? Basel is pretty close to the Berner Oberland by train and you can learn on the way


----------



## Ghost65

New member here...from SoCal...51 years young...taking my first snowboard lesson on Thursday at Adventure Ski School's "magic carpet" to get some early heel/toe practice before I hit the snow in late Feb.

Skateboarder, surfer, and skier until I discovered mountain biking. (no lift tix there, just land access issues and no trespassing signs...)

Already been lurking for as much information as possible on leveling my expectations...and packing a pocket full of Advil for the first week of learning curve black n' blues.

What are the educated opinions on wrist guards for noobs to this sport?

Thanks in advance for the advice... :computer1:


----------



## neni

Ghost65 said:


> What are the educated opinions on wrist guards for noobs to this sport?


I usually don't wear them, but when I take out the freestyle board on which I'm prone to fall, I wear gloves with integrated wrist guards.
Better to have a broken underarm than a broken wrist...

Even better: don't fall on your hands. Concentrate on balling your fingers to fists when a fall comes, keep arms close to the body and absorb with the underarms instead of outstretched arms.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## Morzak

neni said:


> Wow, hey mer da mau einisch en angere schwizer, oder bisch nume wegem bügu z basu?
> 
> Welcome! In which region do you ride? Yep, Basel isn't exactly located in the center of mtns and, you don't miss much in this lousy winter. But when we'll get hit in March? Basel is pretty close to the Berner Oberland by train and you can learn on the way


Hoi, hoi  . En "echte" schwizer  . Aber ned Basel sondern Züri.

From Zürich it's a bit further to the Berner Oberland at least for day trips. 10+ Years ago I went to Meiringen-Haslibergs for 6-8 days every year with the family, For day trips it's different resorts but very often Flumserberg because it's so quick to get there with the train.
On Saturday I'm off to Crans-Montana for 6 days, the longest trip in years, hope this will get me back to an acceptable level of riding, planning on taking some lessons again.


----------



## neni

Morzak said:


> Hoi, hoi  . En "echte" schwizer  . Aber ned Basel sondern Züri.
> 
> From Zürich it's a bit further to the Berner Oberland at least for day trips. 10+ Years ago I went to Meiringen-Haslibergs for 6-8 days every year with the family, For day trips it's different resorts but very often Flumserberg because it's so quick to get there with the train.
> On Saturday I'm off to Crans-Montana for 6 days, the longest trip in years, hope this will get me back to an acceptable level of riding, planning on taking some lessons again.


Ah, lu da, tsüri! Ig bi sit 15 jahr geng am WE ufem hasli. So we probably have shared one or the other chailift ride .

Good idea to get a refresh lesson. As there's finally some fresh snow falling this week, you should have nice conditions on your trip. Have fun!


----------



## tonymontana

Hello everyone :grin:
New to the Forums, first post!
24 yrs old been boarding for 5 years now.
From SoCal currently living in NorCal enjoying this amazing winter.
First time with a season pass 7 days so far, hoping for a lot more.
Nice to meet all of you.


----------



## SnowMoose

Ghost65 said:


> New member here...from SoCal...51 years young...taking my first snowboard lesson on Thursday at Adventure Ski School's "magic carpet" to get some early heel/toe practice before I hit the snow in late Feb.
> 
> Skateboarder, surfer, and skier until I discovered mountain biking. (no lift tix there, just land access issues and no trespassing signs...)
> 
> Already been lurking for as much information as possible on leveling my expectations...and packing a pocket full of Advil for the first week of learning curve black n' blues.
> 
> What are the educated opinions on wrist guards for noobs to this sport?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice... :computer1:


G'day mate,

Whilst the ole 'pull your arms in and don't fall on your wrists' is good advice (and correct) it can take some time to get used to.

Anyway...to answer your question, there was a thread on here about this:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ou...xmeter-demon-wrist-guards-what-better-13.html

People like flexmeter (and that's what I used when starting out.)

Here's a link:

Flexmeter Wrist Guard Single Sided

(you can check out their double sided ones as well)

Here's where I got mine from:

snowboardsecrets. com

fyi: Usual disclaimers: I'm not employed by nor do I receive money for posting these links :blahblah:

enjoy!


----------



## Morzak

neni said:


> Ah, lu da, tsüri! Ig bi sit 15 jahr geng am WE ufem hasli. So we probably have shared one or the other chailift ride .
> 
> Good idea to get a refresh lesson. As there's finally some fresh snow falling this week, you should have nice conditions on your trip. Have fun!



Yeah that could very well be  . Hope you get more snow over the coming weeks. Yeah a refresher is in order and Carving on a Softboot setup feels a lot different from an alpine setup.
Thanks !


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Ghost65 said:


> What are the educated opinions on wrist guards for noobs to this sport?


I'd argue that if you skated in your younger years (like me), the wrist guards aren't as important... you are probably already accustomed on "how to fall". That said, I'm I huge advocate of using whatever it takes to make you feel confident.

I just picked up snowboarding this season too (I'm 42), and I had no issues getting knee pads and impact shorts. They make me feel safer and more confident as I progress.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Aloha!

Learning to snowboard this season at the ripe old age of 42. Used to skateboard (still futz around with a longboard occasionally) and ski YEARS ago. Had ACL reconstruction almost 2 years ago and decided it's finally time to learn. Picking it up pretty quick I guess and loving it so far.


----------



## snowboardnoob

Sup guys and gals,im new at snowboarding (hence the username) I've gone a couple of times and I enjoy it... I have suckie balance, but I am determined to get better. I just want to cruise around slopes, nothing fancy. Just be able to keep up with my friends who finally got me to do this.


----------



## Sinister_Snow

Hows it going everyone, I'm Jordan. Starting snowboarding about 15 years ago and have always loved it. Trying to join my professional skills as a machinist and CAD designer (solidworks mostly) with my love for the mountain by starting a snowboarding company.


----------



## timmytard

BuckarooBanzai said:


> Aloha!
> 
> Learning to snowboard this season at the ripe old age of 42. Used to skateboard (still futz around with a longboard occasionally) and ski YEARS ago. Had ACL reconstruction almost 2 years ago and decided it's finally time to learn. Picking it up pretty quick I guess and loving it so far.


It's not much different than longboarding.

If you can ride a longboard and understand that you have to lean to turn.

Snowboarding is easy, it just takes time.


TT


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

timmytard said:


> It's not much different than longboarding.
> 
> If you can ride a longboard and understand that you have to lean to turn.
> 
> Snowboarding is easy, it just takes time.
> 
> 
> TT


Yeah, I grasped it much quicker than I thought I would. In less than 90 minutes my instructor was sending me up the lift to the summit with him... and in less than 3 hours I could make it down a blue run without falling. The second time it took me about an hour to get back to where I was where I left off previously and then the rest of the day I was just getting more comfortable with speed and doing linked carves that flowed more than slowed me down too much.

I have a TON to learn and a loooooong way to go, but have been absolutely loving it so far. What's weird is I have a harder time dealing with the slow/flat terrain than anything. Like any activity... getting out there and doing it repeatedly works wonders.

Each time my board setup was different (and board size), so pretty soon I'm going to have to start being more specific with what I want I guess. My first time was duck and I kind of like how that felt if I wanted to ride goofy real quick to switch back to regular depending on how I was stopped on the hill. The last time they set me up something like 15/0. I assume there is an ideal... or is that something that's pretty individual and you figure out over time? I'm not interested in park and I figure I'll definitely be riding regular whenever possible for the near future.

Thanks for the encouragement and take care!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

BuckarooBanzai said:


> I have a harder time dealing with the slow/flat terrain than anything.


Welcome,
downhill skillz vs flatland skillz....similar but different....dramatic vs subtle


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

wrathfuldeity said:


> Welcome,
> downhill skillz vs flatland skillz....similar but different....dramatic vs subtle


Hahaha... you're like that high school football player at the end of Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.... :grin:


----------



## timmytard

BuckarooBanzai said:


> Yeah, I grasped it much quicker than I thought I would. In less than 90 minutes my instructor was sending me up the lift to the summit with him... and in less than 3 hours I could make it down a blue run without falling. The second time it took me about an hour to get back to where I was where I left off previously and then the rest of the day I was just getting more comfortable with speed and doing linked carves that flowed more than slowed me down too much.
> 
> I have a TON to learn and a loooooong way to go, but have been absolutely loving it so far. What's weird is I have a harder time dealing with the slow/flat terrain than anything. Like any activity... getting out there and doing it repeatedly works wonders.
> 
> Each time my board setup was different (and board size), so pretty soon I'm going to have to start being more specific with what I want I guess. My first time was duck and I kind of like how that felt if I wanted to ride goofy real quick to switch back to regular depending on how I was stopped on the hill. The last time they set me up something like 15/0. I assume there is an ideal... or is that something that's pretty individual and you figure out over time? I'm not interested in park and I figure I'll definitely be riding regular whenever possible for the near future.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement and take care!


How about I sell you a board & bindings then you can find out by tinkering with the stance.

Stop paying to rent gear I got lots, can set you up for cheap.


TT


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

timmytard said:


> Stop paying to rent gear I got lots, can set you up for cheap.


Thanks for the offer man! Right now I've decided I'm going to demo a couple different boards when I hit Stowe next month. I'm mostly curious how a CRC board like the NS Proto TT will feel compared to the cheap RCR boards I've been learning on. I'll look a bit more seriously after I'm confident what profile I feel better with. Take care!


----------



## Ghost65

BuckarooBanzai said:


> I'd argue that if you skated in your younger years (like me), the wrist guards aren't as important... you are probably already accustomed on "how to fall". That said, I'm I huge advocate of using whatever it takes to make you feel confident.
> 
> I just picked up snowboarding this season too (I'm 42), and I had no issues getting knee pads and impact shorts. They make me feel safer and more confident as I progress.


Thanks...my falling skills were def on display during my four lessons on the moving carpet at the local Adventure Ski School.

Learned heel side first two lessons, then worked toe side on the third, and heel/toe transitions during my fourth.

Managed my first "scorpion" on day one...apparently the "face plant" has a new name. :happy:

Picked up the feel of the carpet pretty quick, but have to admit, getting used to the ground moving beneath you versus actual gravity was a challenge...but you adapt. 

I can see where the magic carpet has it's plusses...I feel very confident on the heel side and toe side now, and am looking forward to lesson 5 and actual turn practice.

Thanks for all the advice on the wrist guards, after my first couple of lessons I'm glad I waited to purchase. 

Based upon the fall set I experienced on the carpet...don't think I'll need them yet...but will wait until I actually hit snow (upcoming Tahoe trip end of Feb.) to make a final detemination. :dance1:


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

I'll say this much... really consider bagging some butt protection. There are a lot of options out there. You're gonna fall on your butt... holy cow do they pay for themselves! Your tailbone will thank you.


----------



## SnowMoose

BuckarooBanzai said:


> I'll say this much... really consider bagging some butt protection. There are a lot of options out there. You're gonna fall on your butt... holy cow do they pay for themselves! Your tailbone will thank you.


Agreed.

Bought myself some skeletools pants and some black diamond knee guards.

- Thankfully!


----------



## kriegs13

BuckarooBanzai said:


> I'll say this much... really consider bagging some butt protection. There are a lot of options out there. You're gonna fall on your butt... holy cow do they pay for themselves! Your tailbone will thank you.




I third this. I use demon shorts. But really anything to protect your tail bone. No injuries are fun. Tailbone injuries are absurd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgo

Hi there! I'm 37 and decided to take up snowboarding last season. I'm picking it up pretty well but I'm still having trouble with my heel edge. For some reason, toe edge is super easy for me (I can go down an entire run backwards) but heel edge is messing me up. My instructor said it's usually the opposite for people and heel edge is the easier one to learn. I guess I'm a weirdo. Ha. I live a few hours from Tahoe so my husband and I go up every other weekend.

For butt protection for women: I had a hard time finding something because I have a round booty. I tried Burton but my butt still hurt. Then, I tried Azzpad but they were way too bulky for someone who already has a booty. My friend recommended roller derby shorts so I gave them a shot. They're perfect. I don't feel any pain when I fall. I got them from Amazon- Triple Eight Roller Derby Bumsaver. The padding is removable so you can customize where you want protection.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

virgo said:


> Hi there! I'm 37 and decided to take up snowboarding last season. I'm picking it up pretty well but I'm still having trouble with my heel edge. For some reason, toe edge is super easy for me (I can go down an entire run backwards) but heel edge is messing me up. My instructor said it's usually the opposite for people and heel edge is the easier one to learn. I guess I'm a weirdo. Ha. I live a few hours from Tahoe so my husband and I go up every other weekend.
> 
> For butt protection for women: I had a hard time finding something because I have a round booty. I tried Burton but my butt still hurt. Then, I tried Azzpad but they were way too bulky for someone who already has a booty. My friend recommended roller derby shorts so I gave them a shot. They're perfect. I don't feel any pain when I fall. I got them from Amazon- Triple Eight Roller Derby Bumsaver. The padding is removable so you can customize where you want protection.


because of the preference for toe edge...you might be goofy. My daughter did this for 2 years...then an instructor set her up as goofy...naturally goofy...and could ride switch pretty well.

learn how to fall (find the threads)...really one of the things that is unfortunately not well taught to newbs.


----------



## kriegs13

wrathfuldeity said:


> because of the preference for toe edge...you might be goofy. My daughter did this for 2 years...then an instructor set her up as goofy...naturally goofy...and could ride switch pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> learn how to fall (find the threads)...really one of the things that is unfortunately not well taught to newbs.




I also spent my first few days out trying and failing at regular (I ride a skateboard regular). After a lot of frustration at not being able to link basic turns, I fell once and got back up goofy only to find myself much more comfortable and able to link the turns. Now years later I'm finally learning switch and getting comfortable with Those turns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgo

I ride goofy. I’ve tried riding regular and I can do it if I start goofy and switch but starting regular doesn’t come naturally for me. I think I got comfortable on toe edge because the only way I can get up from sitting is to turn so I’m on my knees which automatically puts me in toe edge. I need to practice getting up from seated so I start on heel edge and/or learn how to strap in standing up. At this point, it could also be a confidence issue. When I turn into heel edge, I either make myself go back to toe edge or make myself fall (falling doesn’t happen as often lately). I feel like I’m going too fast (I’m not) and I freak out.


----------



## Deacon

virgo said:


> I ride goofy. I’ve tried riding regular and I can do it if I start goofy and switch but starting regular doesn’t come naturally for me. I think I got comfortable on toe edge because the only way I can get up from sitting is to turn so I’m on my knees which automatically puts me in toe edge. I need to practice getting up from seated so I start on heel edge and/or learn how to strap in standing up. At this point, it could also be a confidence issue. When I turn into heel edge, I either make myself go back to toe edge or make myself fall (falling doesn’t happen as often lately). I feel like I’m going too fast (I’m not) and I freak out.


Lessons.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

virgo said:


> I feel like I’m going too fast (I’m not) and I freak out.


we all been there...and we still get our freak on...check the creepy basement vid under the tips and tricks section

made just for ya :wink:


----------



## virgo

Yeah I guess I should take another lesson. I took a few lessons last season and a 2 hour private lesson at the end of December. In the 2 hour one, he pushed me to ride a longer run which I needed. They’re just so expensive.


----------



## WhatsThatItsPat

Howdy. I might as well introduce myself here because I need a few posts under my belt before posting ugly foot pics to the Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool thread.

I'm looking forward to escaping the Midwest and getting out to Summit County next month.


----------



## Deacon

WhatsThatItsPat said:


> Howdy. I might as well introduce myself here because I need a few posts under my belt before posting ugly foot pics to the Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool thread.
> 
> I'm looking forward to escaping the Midwest and getting out to Summit County next month.


Welcome Pat! Where in the midwest do you ride?


----------



## WhatsThatItsPat

Deacon said:


> Welcome Pat! Where in the midwest do you ride?


I don't really ride in the Midwest. I was weaned on the Rockies, and don't think it's worth the effort out here, though Boyne MI is passable.


----------



## Motogp990

wrathfuldeity said:


> learn how to fall (find the threads)...really one of the things that is unfortunately not well taught to newbs.


I had to google this haha, as I never really put much thought into the techniques of falling.

I've always relied on the good ol' "oh f*#k" blank mind and whatever happens, happens method. Or if I can see it coming, I turn to the big guy in the sky and pray for his leniency haha


----------



## Deacon

WhatsThatItsPat said:


> I don't really ride in the Midwest. I was weaned on the Rockies, and don't think it's worth the effort out here, though Boyne MI is passable.


Right on. Check out the Michigan thread if you haven't already.


----------



## timmytard

Motogp990 said:


> I had to google this haha, as I never really put much thought into the techniques of falling.
> 
> I've always relied on the good ol' "oh f*#k" blank mind and whatever happens, happens method. Or if I can see it coming, I turn to the big guy in the sky and pray for his leniency haha


Really? Haha 
I've never read much on it but 
Using your momentum to pop yourself back up is good to do when you're snowboarding.


TT


----------



## AnaMerka

*Introduction*

I'm Ana, I take care of the Latin American section of the website: Travel Tourist Information Guide and conduct online training for Effective Communication and Soft Skills Development. I love travelling , especially to places which offer beautiful scenic landscapes with waterfalls and locations rich in flora and fauna. I also like reading, playing carrom and badminton, listening to music and photography.


----------



## vcoat

*Newbie from Scotland*

Hi all,

Im Robert from Scotland, UK. I have been snowboarding nearly 20 years and was a BASI level 1 instructor but now a Level 2 Casi. I work within a snow dome in Glasgow as an instructor and want to hopefully achieve my level 3 Casi and possibly level 2 Csia.

I right roughly 40-60 hours per week all year round (inc work), ride in Scotland (Cairngorms, Glenshee, Glencoe and Nevis range) but love the Grandvalira in Andorra.

Ambitions to ride in Japan, Canada and US, currently mapping out a plan to achieve this.

I do have a tendency to keep buying snowboards (i do get told i have too many and only have one), but its my vice...currently i have:

2007/08 Atomic Hatchet 153

2013/14 Lib Tech Trice 161.5 (signed by travis so never ridden)
2014/15 Lib Tech Trice HP 155

2015/16 Salomon Official 155
2016/17 Salomon Villain 153
2016/17 Salomon Assassin 155
2016/17 Salomon The Ultimate Ride 155

2015/16 Capita Peter Line Rainbow 153


----------



## wrathfuldeity

AnaMerka said:


> I'm Ana, I take care of the Latin American section of the website: Travel Tourist Information Guide and conduct online training for Effective Communication and Soft Skills Development. I love travelling , especially to places which offer beautiful scenic landscapes with waterfalls and locations rich in flora and fauna. I also like reading, playing carrom and badminton, listening to music and photography.


Oh great...just what we need....on line training for effective communication and soft skills development...

we like beautiful scenic landscapes with frozen waterfalls, weed and wooly critters

reading about mishaps, using carrom boards for lunch trays antics, badmitton racquets to roast things

and music is always popular with yantz photography is especially enjoyed


----------



## nyj

I'm just here to get my post count up.


----------



## nyj

One more:|


----------



## nyj

Xoxoxoxo>


----------



## coloradodirtbag

25 year old Epic Local rider from Denver. Primarily ride Never Summer


----------



## TommieTa

*New sheriff in town..*

Went snowboarding last December and love it. Looking forward to be better and buying new gears. Any suggestions on snowboard, bindings, boots?


----------



## darklektor

Hi all! I'm 27 and I'm from Ukraine. I've ridden board 4 times and I enjoyed it. Currently started ride with The Black Snowboard of Death  Hope to have a lot of fun and useful info here


----------



## MVNY

Hello Hello!!

Matt here, from NYC / NJ. Been snowboarding forever... get out as often as I can... ride all the local hills (NJ, PA, NY, VT, etc..), and I get out on a few larger trips every season.

Pretty psyched to find this site.. hoping to use it as a resource for travel, gear, etc.. as well as offer any of my own advice from time to time ;-)

I have a few boards...
- Venture Paragon (just picked up this season - LOVE this board!!)
- Venture Odin
- Venture Kevin Jones pro-model
- Capital BSOD

I usually ride Union Atlas bindings (I also have an older pair of Union Asadachi's as well)... with Salomon Synapse boots.


THANKS!!

- Matty


----------



## Chuck Norris

Ayyyyy 28, snowboarder from Calgary, Ab. Do most of my riding in BC nowadays though as Im more into chasing the snow


----------



## mbe

Hi, I started "snowboarding" 5 years ago when I married. My spouse is skiing and don't wanted keep him at home just because I always hated cold weather and snow. 
So here we are now, last April I bought a season pass just to get to the snow as often we can  And in the last season I bought my first snowboard.
I used the quote marks in my first sentence because in the first years, I literally did nothing snowboarding, just sitting in the snow, or facing up the hill did falling leafs. I am not a super fast learner, for sure. I took couple of lessons, occasionally and I always improved something. I just want to learn always something new and enjoy to be out there. My wish is to learn in the future that 360 degree rotating  
I have terrible fear of heights so unfortunately we are going only to ski area where there is a gondola or aerial tramway (the closed cabin) that go to some station where there is a green trail down and long enough for me to enjoy. Northstar, Keystone are my favorites and in this year I hope I can try the Vail where I see in the trail map a gondola with some longer green run down. I also like the Heavenly (good hotels nearby). I love the locals but they never have gondola so I have to walk up the hill :laugh2:
Used to snowboard in Austria and in CO, CA and NV.


----------



## kriegs13

mbe said:


> Hi, I started "snowboarding" 5 years ago when I married. My spouse is skiing and don't wanted keep him at home just because I always hated cold weather and snow.
> 
> So here we are now, last April I bought a season pass just to get to the snow as often we can  And in the last season I bought my first snowboard.
> 
> I used the quote marks in my first sentence because in the first years, I literally did nothing snowboarding, just sitting in the snow, or facing up the hill did falling leafs. I am not a super fast learner, for sure. I took couple of lessons, occasionally and I always improved something. I just want to learn always something new and enjoy to be out there. My wish is to learn in the future that 360 degree rotating
> 
> I have terrible fear of heights so unfortunately we are going only to ski area where there is a gondola or aerial tramway (the closed cabin) that go to some station where there is a green trail down and long enough for me to enjoy. Northstar, Keystone are my favorites and in this year I hope I can try the Vail where I see in the trail map a gondola with some longer green run down. I also like the Heavenly (good hotels nearby). I love the locals but they never have gondola so I have to walk up the hill :laugh2:
> 
> Used to snowboard in Austria and in CO, CA and NV.



Welcome! I also have a pretty terrible fear of heights (vertigo and uneasy stomach any time I'm more than ten feet up). But for some reason lift chairs don't bother me. Maybe try a low riding chair on a bunny slope? Or maybe not. Either way, enjoy!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benjinyc

Hi all!

Benji from NYC (grew up in chicago) spent most of my time riding in Wisconsin starting in 94' (23 years ago)

glad to find this site, love talking about tech and riding (i ride mostly in the catskills, sometimes southern VT, take a trip out to Utah 2x a year)


----------



## [email protected]

*Calgary, Alberta*

I've been snowboarding for several years but my level of progression has been stagnant for some time (lost interest, different crew, etc.). Well I'm back!:jumping1: I've set some realistic goals and having a blast again. At the moment I'm trying to learn to boardslide after having become comfortable with 50/50's on the box last season. I use to cruise the resort, just hauling ass, carving and spraying snow but have recently taken an interest in the park. I love learning new things. I'm a huge fan of Torstein Horgmo and Travis Rice! "The Art of Flight" is my favorite film with "Fourth Phase" coming in a close second. I ride a 2016 Lib Tech T Rice Pro 155, Union Atlas bindings and DC Torstein boots. I've joined to get back into the community and get my stoke on >


----------



## Snakepit

California snowboarder but addicted to crossing the Canadian border to play in pow. Whistler/Blackcomb, Lake Louise, Grouse and Cypress Mountain. Next on the wish list is a Mountain Collective Pass, Revelstoke and a Signal Disruptor 2.


----------



## ANGST

Old (42) skateboarder here. Just went snowboarding for the first time and loved it. Too late to go again this season . Hope to spend a few days next season on some of the slopes in this area (VA , WV, PA, MD) .


----------



## j1n

Hi All. I just started to ride again this season. Went a bunch of times when i was in my teens and i loved it but was poor and could never go and forgot about it. 15 years later and im getting back into it. went 4 times this season (Killington, Berkshire East, Whitetail and Liberty). Going to Snowshoe this weekend to snowboard for 3 days. Also planning a vail trip for next season. im kinda mad at my self that i went this long without snowboarding also cause i missed out on a lot of fun and some good snow storms the past winters.


----------



## Lunch Break

Hi everybody. I'm 34, been snowboarding (about once a year) since I was 14 and this year I finally decided to get a part-time job as a snowboard instructor at my "local" (1 hour away) resort. This year is the most riding I've done in one season, but sadly I live in Maryland and it's been 70 degrees for the last 2 weekends so I'm afraid my season is just about done. I'm watching snowboard videos all day at work going crazy, and looking for jobs online in places like Colorado and Vancouver, dreaming one day I'll live somewhere that actually gets more than 6 inches of snow per year. Sigh, at least I can skate when it's not raining here. In the meantime, this site is keeping me busy. Thanks everyone!


----------



## deagol

Welcome everyone, hope you find this site to be a great resource.


----------



## beerinbox

Hi everyone. I'm joining from Turkey, I'm 28 and I just got back from second time snowboarding (It was in Palandöken). 
I was not even interested in snowboarding because snow is cold, also I don't like sports. But a planned trip was cancelled and my friend offered a new activity. "Let's ski" he said. "No, let's snowboard" I said. It was kind of a dare, but I'm hooked now.
I'm hoping that I learn new stuff here, and maybe meet you guys if you visit places in Turkey.


----------



## JaimeNG

Welcome everybody! It's cool to see how the community keeps growing!!


----------



## matemike

Howdy, I'm 34 years old, been a boarder since I was 14 so this marks 20 years now. I live in Texas though and I doubt I've even made 20 trips total. 

I owned a rode a Ride catalyst 160 for the last 12 years and recently acquired a new Rossi board but no bindings yet. Will submit those questions in the equipment sections. 


Happy riding everyone.


----------



## Teeman

Hi everyone,

I'm keen to learn how to snowboard / ski so I'm a major newbie and super green. I want to know all the tips and tricks before I go on my first trip to a snow resort. I know how to ice skate a bit (am into ice hockey) and was thinking of learning to skateboard to improve balance for snowboarding.

Please PM me if you have any helpful advice.

Thanks!
Thierry


----------



## Snakepit

Teeman said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm keen to learn how to snowboard / ski so I'm a major newbie and super green. I want to know all the tips and tricks before I go on my first trip to a snow resort. I know how to ice skate a bit (am into ice hockey) and was thinking of learning to skateboard to improve balance for snowboarding.
> 
> Please PM me if you have any helpful advice.
> 
> Thanks!
> Thierry


Welcome! Take as many lessons as you can. My instructors always told me: "If you're not falling, you're not doing it right."


----------



## neptune0623

Hey everyone,

I'm 24 years old and I've been snowboarding for the last 6 years. Since I live in the Midwest I usually only snowboard once or twice a year, however, I just got back from my first trip to Keystone and it was amazing! While at Keystone I took the opportunity to visit a professional boot fitter. It was eye opening - I was wearing an 11.5 boot when I should have been wearing a 9.5! I picked up some new boots in the 9.5 and it made such a huge difference in turning ability and comfort!

Stoked for next season!


----------



## ANGST

beerinbox said:


> Hi everyone. I'm joining from Turkey, I'm 28 and I just got back from second time snowboarding (It was in Palandöken).
> I was not even interested in snowboarding because snow is cold, also I don't like sports. But a planned trip was cancelled and my friend offered a new activity. "Let's ski" he said. "No, let's snowboard" I said. It was kind of a dare, but I'm hooked now.
> I'm hoping that I learn new stuff here, and maybe meet you guys if you visit places in Turkey.



Merhaba, I lived in Ankara from 86-88 (jeez before you were born :laugh2: ) . Are you doing any snowboarding at Elmadag ? I did a ski trip there once .


----------



## serum153

Hey everyone. Old man of 37 here and went up yesterday for the first time in 10 years. From 15 -24 yes of age I went at least 30x a season as I live in reno, nv. Had a kid and rarely went again. Bought season passes for the family as our snowfall is insane this year


----------



## c-dub

I feel your pain, serum. I’m an even older guy (42), and since the kids came along I’ve cut back from up to 20 days/season to just a few. They’re at least getting to the point where I can get them out now, so that’s something. 

I got on skis for the first time when I was around 30. Started riding only about six years ago, and finally went out to get my own gear this season, after years of borrowing my buddy’s old setup. Making a trip from the East Coast to Colorado though next weekend. Hoping it looks a little better than the forecast seems on paper, but I’m sure the wife and I will have a blast.


----------



## snowangel99

Teeman said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm keen to learn how to snowboard / ski so I'm a major newbie and super green. I want to know all the tips and tricks before I go on my first trip to a snow resort. I know how to ice skate a bit (am into ice hockey) and was thinking of learning to skateboard to improve balance for snowboarding.
> 
> Please PM me if you have any helpful advice.
> 
> Thanks!
> Thierry


We are a big hockey family and all play. For some reason snowboarding came to us fairly easily. When you are a hockey player you are used to being knocked around so that might be why.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewral

Hey everyone,

My wife and I just learned this season and proud to say we have 27 days under our belt. 30 yo, based in Boston, spend a lot of time in N. Vermont at Sugarbush.

Just returned from a week in Park City - had a blast and improved a bunch!

Looking forward to participating in the forum.

Allen


----------



## kriegs13

Thewral said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I just learned this season and proud to say we have 27 days under our belt. 30 yo, based in Boston, spend a lot of time in N. Vermont at Sugarbush.
> 
> 
> 
> Just returned from a week in Park City - had a blast and improved a bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to participating in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Allen




Welcome! I'm in Boston as well. Hopefully this little weather system coming through will breath a little life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolas

Hey i have a questions want to post a link of a movie in a new topic but it does not allow it?
How can i fix this or can you just not post a youtube link in a post?
Thanks,nicolas


----------



## jonoff

You might have to have a certain post count for links, does it edit it?


----------



## poutanen

nicolas said:


> Hey i have a questions want to post a link of a movie in a new topic but it does not allow it?
> How can i fix this or can you just not post a youtube link in a post?
> Thanks,nicolas


Just copy and paste the URL into the body of your post. No need to do anything else with youtube links. Hope this helps, if not, your post count needs to be higher...


----------



## nicolas

ow yeah,i see now it's because my post count needs to be higher..thanks poutanen ;-)


----------



## nicolas

hip that's it..thanks jonoff


----------



## ashflake

Hi,

Injury-prone n00b here. 

I had a few lessons in the Alps (L2A) in Jan 2015, cracked my tailbone clean in two. After 18 months(!) of healing I finally got back on a board for Beginner lessons last autumn, on an outdoor dry slope.... then I tore my rotator cuff tendon (didn't know I had those) and was out for a couple of months. Been heading up once a week for the past month, I'm getting my confidence back, heel edge is feeling alright, just gotta get those toe edge turns up to scratch. 

I live in Edinburgh, a 3-hour drive from Glenshee resort in the Scottish Highlands. Think I might have missed the boat on this season but plan on using my local dry slope to practice, the indoor slope in Glasgow to get some snow back in my life, before hitting up Austria next winter with pals.

No idea what boards/boots/bindings I'll be after, holding off on buying until I get back from a holiday at the end of April. I'm 4.5 (UK), hiring a 146 board (was 149, but I'm 5'5" and was recommended the smaller one last time I went up. It seems to be going well so far :grin: )


----------



## neni

ashflake said:


> Hi,
> 
> Injury-prone n00b here.
> 
> I had a few lessons in the Alps (L2A) in Jan 2015, cracked my tailbone clean in two. After 18 months(!) of healing I finally got back on a board for Beginner lessons last autumn, on an outdoor dry slope.... then I tore my rotator cuff tendon (didn't know I had those) and was out for a couple of months. Been heading up once a week for the past month, I'm getting my confidence back, heel edge is feeling alright, just gotta get those toe edge turns up to scratch.
> 
> I live in Edinburgh, a 3-hour drive from Glenshee resort in the Scottish Highlands. Think I might have missed the boat on this season but plan on using my local dry slope to practice, the indoor slope in Glasgow to get some snow back in my life, before hitting up Austria next winter with pals.
> 
> No idea what boards/boots/bindings I'll be after, holding off on buying until I get back from a holiday at the end of April. I'm 4.5 (UK), hiring a 146 board (was 149, but I'm 5'5" and was recommended the smaller one last time I went up. It seems to be going well so far :grin: )


:welcome: aaah, Edinburrrrrgh... my favorite city . 
Hope your injury stretch is over and you'll enjoy next season carefree!


----------



## Snow Hound

Scottish resorts have barely opened this season. Was planning on popping up (9+ hour drive) but so far it's been shocking. Auld Reekie's a great city though, caught the last weekend of the festival last year and had a whale of a time.


----------



## HKboarder

*Hong Kong born, Sydney raised!*

Hi everyone,

Born in Hong Kong, lived in Sydney most of my life. Started snowboarding in France when I was living in London... been obsessed since!


----------



## ashflake

neni said:


> :welcome: aaah, Edinburrrrrgh... my favorite city .
> Hope your injury stretch is over and you'll enjoy next season carefree!


Thank you! I hope so too, hopefully I can get a fair bit of time at the indoor place in Glasgow over the summer.

I bought my first pair of boots this week, so I can't wait to break them in :grin:


----------



## Jonny C

I live in the French Alps and I'm almost 40 y/o. I'm old...
I've been surfing since my 15 y/o, snowboarding since my early 26 y/o, because, before that....I...was....:crying:....:crying:.....A SKIER...OOOOH GOOD THE PAIN OF ADMITING THIS....

Yes I ski since I was 16 and took me a long time to move to snowboard. It should have been more or less logic since I was a surfer but bad influences made me dwell in that horrible horrible world before I moved to the snowboard world.

My first board was a Burton and since then I'm a fan. I believe that a lot of brands have very good material, even better than Burton but I'm just used to it by now.
My riding style is mostly backcountry and groomers. I do some jumps and jibbing but not a lot since all the boards I choose are normally not very good for jibbing since whenever I go up, to the mountain, I go on days with fresh powder or sunny days so my primary pick for boards are all mountain boards.

Next year I will start my adventure in the rad old snowboarding people trend: randonnee (ski hiking) on a split-board. Why? I really don't know. It just seems appropriated in my age to start wasting a full day of ski to go up a mountain and go down in a 1 single run.


----------



## snowangel99

Jonny C said:


> I live in the French Alps and I'm almost 40 y/o. I'm old...
> 
> Yes I ski since I was 16 and took me a long time to move to snowboard. It should have been more or less logic since I was a surfer but bad influences made me dwell in that horrible horrible world before I moved to the snowboard world.
> 
> My first board was a Burton and since then I'm a fan. I believe that a lot of brands have very good material, even better than Burton but I'm just used to it by now.
> My riding style is mostly backcountry and groomers. I do some jumps and jibbing but not a lot since all the boards I choose are normally not very good for jibbing since whenever I go up, to the mountain, I go on days with fresh powder or sunny days so my primary pick for boards are all mountain boards.
> 
> Next year I will start my adventure in the rad old snowboarding people trend: randonnee (ski hiking) on a split-board. Why? I really don't know. It just seems appropriated in my age to start wasting a full day of ski to go up a mountain and go down in a 1 single run.


Welcome! I love your attitude. You seem like a lot of fun  I don't live near the mountains so I am very jealous of your European lifestyle.


----------



## Etek

been lurking here for several days. Just doing alot of reading. I've been interested in trying snowboarding for years but never got the chance. I've skied several times and used to skateboard when I was a lot younger. I'm 40 now and finally have several friends that just started to learn this past season. I'm planning to learn next season. I usually join forums to do research on things I wanna try or interest in. Happy there's a community with so much info.


----------



## [email protected]

It's never too late to start. "It's the source. It'll change your life..swear to God?"

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Synathidy

*Greetings from the Last Frontier*

Yo. I'm from Alaska. Born and raised here all 27 years of my life, and haven't hardly ever left. Here's my little story about why I'm here:

I'm a college biochemistry student of humble means, but over spring break, I received a birthday present of a completely paid-for (rental gear, lift pass) first-time snowboarding outing. You see, I had been tangentially intrigued by snowboarding for some time, but felt cut off from the pursuit by the barriers of buying/renting costly gear and resort passes. I still have memories of high school acquaintances of a decade ago going to the nearby mountain and talking about their cool boarding adventures, which I remained ignorant of.

It was my first time doing something fun outside all winter, and I NEEDED the fresh mountain air and scenic views, let me tell you. After the rough first day, I had managed to barely link one or two precariously-performed "S" turns, and despite all the falling (like every 30 seconds) that day, the experience of starting to learn a challenging and cool new skill was liberating. Invigorating, even. I can't remember the last time I felt like such a giddy little kid about something like this. Even after falling repeatedly on my butt with great force and semi-spraining my dainty, girly wrists, I was hooked already. After that day, I expediently acquired my own cheap used board/bindings (but new boots), flew into an unforeseen frenzy of research into all the fine details of this wonderful sport, and managed to go back for four more FULL days before the season ended. And each time I made great progress and had exponentially increasing fun. Already, I can go down most any blue square run and link my turns with relative ease (but still have LOTS of room for betterment!). 

I figured I would join this forum because I've pondered many questions during my recent and enthusiastic dive into snowboarding, and I figure there are probably some experienced riders on this site who may be able to offer me a little guidance at times.

Anyway, I'm into the kind of snowboarding where you just shred down the mountain, and don't really have much interest in "park"-style things (there are virtually no places with unnatural or urban terrain here, anyway). My mountain of choice is a totally small-town type of place, with a cool old base lodge, tire-chained old school buses for a lift system, and frequented by lots of interior Alaska's hippies. The mountain is well-wooded with black and white spruce forest, with an intricate network of runs weaving through it. It's where I've done all of my snowboarding so far, so I consider it my domain of sorts.


----------



## vincequest

Hello! Long-time snowboarder from Montana just getting back into it!


----------



## resolute

Hi everyone! Just starting out in the fun adventure this season. Long time skier, but I've traded in the skis for a snowboard (why did I wait so long?). 50 Year old skier, although I look and act about 20 years younger everyone tells me, LOL. I live in the geographically and snow challenged Olympic city of Atlanta (OK, Summer Olympics...), but I have managed to hang out in some nice cold places this winter when I saw all the snowboarders having so much fun and decided I had to start too.

This winter went to:

- Verbier, Switzerland (opening day) - didn't run into Prince William or Harry though.
- Bromont, Quebec (almost every night a couple of weeks - I actually have a season pass for there)
- Mt. St. Bruno - Montreal (took 1st snowboard lesson)
- Niseko, Japan - most awesome powder! Most unique overall snow experience
- Lech, Austria - most awesome ski town with best glam apres ski
- Meyerhofen, Auatria - best Euro. party ski town - fun, fun! (took second snowboard lesson)
- Sunshine VIllage, Banff - best conditions!
- Greek Peak, NY - Took third snowboard lesson the day the March blizzard dumped about 3 ft. powder - had my first 
"breakthrough" moment on board where I started linking turns - 
- Woods Valley, NY - little localish hill where I went and practiced my but off one night on snowboard
- Back to Sunshine Village and Winsport Park in Calgary (took fourth lesson on board at Winsport) - learned turns better
- Brighton, UT (just arrived home on the redeye flight this morning) - Awesome powder weekend with fresh powder dumps - 
took 5th lesson - trying to get turns smoother, less stiff and ridgid on board and smooth out back end of turns . Still doing green trails, although I have done a coupe of "small" blues.

REALLY want to get good at this, and even though the winter is running out in Northern Hemisphere I am going to Spain next week (Sierra Nevada) to close it down and also to Mammoth Mountain memorial day. 

Ride a Ride Manic 161 board - I'm 6'2" and about 185 lb.

Just soaking it all in now and trying to practice as much as possible. My wife is also going to try it after skiing for many seasons - she got a Solomon Sight 150 we picked up really cheap brand new for $75 complete with the matching bindings at an end of season sale - now she just has to learn to ride it!

Just soaking it all up here. Look forward to exchanging ideas with you all!


----------



## hkmdogs

*New member*

Hey all,

I am 25, east coast snowboarder. Intermediate to advanced, slowly getting my feet wet in the park areas. Addicted and can't wait till winter starts again!


----------



## geekd4d

Just found out about this forum!
Another thing to add to my snowboarding addiction...
Had a 75 year old Irish shredder teach me how to snowboard @ 36 and I haven't looked back.. Never to old to learn!


----------



## Phedder

geekd4d said:


> Just found out about this forum!
> Another thing to add to my snowboarding addiction...
> Had a 75 year old Irish shredder teach me how to snowboard @ 36 and I haven't looked back.. Never to old to learn!


Man, I read that first as Irish Setter and I was all kinds of confused...:embarrased1:

Welcome bud


----------



## basser

Phedder said:


> Man, I read that first as Irish Setter and I was all kinds of confused...:embarrased1:
> 
> Welcome bud


an old dog teaching us new tricks.


----------



## geekd4d

basser said:


> an old dog teaching us new tricks.


Would be awesome. My daughter is the one that keeps pushing me to go harder, she's 9 and already taking 15-20 ft jumps. It's friggin terrifying


----------



## basser

geekd4d said:


> Would be awesome. My daughter is the one that keeps pushing me to go harder, she's 9 and already taking 15-20 ft jumps. It's friggin terrifying


For the record, I didn't mean that your are old. 

That is really impressive to hear a 9 y/o hitting pretty decent sized jumps.

Anyways, welcome to the forum!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

geekd4d said:


> Would be awesome. My daughter is the one that keeps pushing me to go harder, she's 9 and already taking 15-20 ft jumps. It's friggin terrifying


yup terrifying...in terms of stoke, medical bills and permanent damage to either one of you

as for getting pushed by daughter...Just Say No Thanks...and just ask her if she really wants to push your broken ass around in a wheel chair...besides how would she get to the hill

but still able to ride with my daughter...we started together like 15 yrs ago (7 and 44 yrs) and last Sat my son, daughter and I rode together which we hadn't done in like 6-7 years...it was damm fun


----------



## snowangel99

wrathfuldeity said:


> but still able to ride with my daughter...we started together like 15 yrs ago (7 and 44 yrs) and last Sat my son, daughter and I rode together which we hadn't done in like 6-7 years...it was damm fun


I love this SO much!!!!!!


----------



## geekd4d

wrathfuldeity said:


> yup terrifying...in terms of stoke, medical bills and permanent damage to either one of you
> 
> as for getting pushed by daughter...Just Say No Thanks...and just ask her if she really wants to push your broken ass around in a wheel chair...besides how would she get to the hill
> 
> but still able to ride with my daughter...we started together like 15 yrs ago (7 and 44 yrs) and last Sat my son, daughter and I rode together which we hadn't done in like 6-7 years...it was damm fun


Oh no, its fine. She pushes me to learn new things (I had never done woods before this season.. loving them now.), have fun and just enjoy the mountain. They have no fear at that age, and I will never hold her back from trying something. 
She broke her elbow last season and as soon as she got her hard cast.. she was back on the board.
I want to be that parent that can ride with his kids, and I have a lot of respect for those families that can. Hats off to you man.


----------



## geekd4d

basser said:


> For the record, I didn't mean that your are old.
> 
> That is really impressive to hear a 9 y/o hitting pretty decent sized jumps.
> 
> Anyways, welcome to the forum!


hahah, all good! I didn't take it that way.


----------



## poutanen

geekd4d said:


> I want to be that parent that can ride with his kids, and I have a lot of respect for those families that can. Hats off to you man.


I grew up skiing with my Dad, loved it! Now I'm living in snowboarding mecca, got my then girlfriend into snowboarding (now wife), volunteer snowboard patrol, and when we have kids we'd love to get them into the sport. Hopefully they choose to continue with it, and carry on the tradition!


----------



## snoway

Just wanted to say hi, I'm new to the forum. I found it thanks to the amazing advice offered on boot fitting. 

A bit about me. I grew up surfing in South Africa and only saw snow for the first time when I was 22. Now I live in the south of France and have the southern alps 2 and a half hours away.

I tried snowboarding for the first time in 2008 and rode for 4 days in 09/10. I had to take a bit of a hiatus while being pregnant or having tiny babies during the season and badly torn stomach muscles. This winter I was able to ride for a total of 6 days and with a couple of lessons progressed nicely and looking forward to next winter to be able to progress even more and ride as many days as possible.

Now that the youngest is old enough to go to ski school we are going to get season tickets for our closest smallish resort and try to head up every weekend.

I'm really looking forward to the eldest being able to start riding as she is super keen to ride with mom.


----------



## Synathidy

geekd4d said:


> Would be awesome. My daughter is the one that keeps pushing me to go harder, she's 9 and already taking 15-20 ft jumps. It's friggin terrifying


I wonder how big the jumps will become when she's a teenager. > Oh sure, it's terrifying _now_...


----------



## Ckoch407

Well I found this forum from an online search last year and joined so I could view a post but am just now getting around to an introduction. I started boarding 3 years ago and now its my favorite thing in the world. I never thought sliding down snow could be so fun, and the more I progress the more I love it.


----------



## Scrappy

Hi All,

Just wanted to introduce myself on the forum, been boarding for about 15 years or so now, definitely an addiction! Looking to see what kind of travel/destination tips and stories I can exchange on here!


----------



## [email protected]

Welcome to the site?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctoma

Scrappy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself on the forum, been boarding for about 15 years or so now, definitely an addiction! Looking to see what kind of travel/destination tips and stories I can exchange on here!


Welcome, Scrappy-Doo. How's Scooby and Shaggy doing these days?


----------



## Scrappy

ctoma said:


> Welcome, Scrappy-Doo. How's Scooby and Shaggy doing these days?


They are doing fantastic, thanks for asking! Picked up the nickname Scrappy-Doo in college, Scrappy for short!


----------



## grayson

I just decided that after 20 years of snowboard postponing (I always imagine my neck cracks when I do it), I will finally learn how to do it. I'm practicing so that I'm ready for winter. Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Etek

ctoma said:


> Welcome, Scrappy-Doo. How's Scooby and Shaggy doing these days?


I'm interested in how Daphne is doing


----------



## Etek

grayson said:


> I just decided that after 20 years of snowboard postponing (I always imagine my neck cracks when I do it), I will finally learn how to do it. I'm practicing so that I'm ready for winter. Nice to meet everyone!


I'm also a 20 year procrastinator to try snowboarding. Been skiing off and on through those years.


----------



## JKruick

Welp, been posting on here for a month or 2 and just saw this thread lol. My name is Johnny and I've been snowboarding for 6 or 7 years. I ride at Stevens Pass usually and Rainier is my beer of choice! Mostly on here to get reviews on gear that I'm interested in buying. Anybody in the PNW need a touring partner?


----------



## Smoreboarder

Hi, found this forum a few months ago. I'm excited to be a part of it now. I mainly lurked for gear info but a group shred would be cool.


----------



## resolute

Hi Everyone!

I am a skier convert too (better late than never, right?).. Made the crossover this year. I live in Atlanta, so only have some small "local" hills in W. North Carolina somewhat nearby, but that didn't stop me this year. I took my first lesson in Quebec in January and since then have continued learning on trips this winter to Austria, Utah, Banff, Japan (Niseko) Mammoth Mountain, CA and a couple of small hills in Minnesota! What a great snow year! I feel like I have made some decent progress getting down the hills (can do the Blues now..) but want to continue to progress and maybe even try the easier terrain parks soon. Headed back to Mammoth Mountain mid June to practice some more and to Chile in August after the snow gets going strong down there. Also can't wait until next winter up here again to hit my little local NC hills to practice some more. Look forward to learning a thing or two here too - Thanks!

John


----------



## Gregory

*Greetings*

Hi,

My name is Gregory, I'm new to this forum, but not new to snowboarding.
Been teaching to snowboard for 5+ years in a snowdome, on local hills and in Alps.
I'm mostly into jibbing, but I come from an ISIA-compliant carving-oriented teaching system. Our head coach used to be into racing (yes, yes, the silly-looking people with (almost) ski boots). So he taught us a thing or two about carving. 
There are no mountains in Lithuania which means pretty much no freeride, but I always say yes to white powder (not the drugs).

Anyways, hope to contribute to the forum.


----------



## Oziel Guerra

*Hey guys!*

My name is Oziel Guerra

I am from Monterrey, Mexico and I currently live in Vancouver, BC, Canada.

3 years snowboarding experience, certified instructor, snowboardcross competitor


----------



## resolute

*Atlanta - Traveling Snowboarder!*

Hi Guys:

I'm new here too... Made the switch over from the 2 planks this season after 25+ years and LOVE IT! Wish I had done it much sooner, (sigh..) Tried it for the first time in Quebec in January and took a lesson. Went to Japan also in January and tried it but was still in falling down stage so mostly skied over there, tried it again in Austria in Feb, but still was sitting more than standing, but then came back and went to Banff where I got to practice a few days in great conditions and it started clicking.. Then made it to Brighton in UT (another lesson), Back to Banff a couple more times and then to Mammoth in CA a couple of times to round out the year. Did all blues and a couple of (very) easy blacks in Mammoth in the nice soft snow and am ready to keep going. Unfortunately I live in the ski ghetto of the USA, so being able to go locally will be a bit of a challenge this season, as NC just ain't the best for snow, but I'll try it when I am not traveling somewhere better in the west or overseas. 


Look forward to learning and contributing what I can here!


----------



## Grateful4U

*Hi, I from Missouri*

Hi, 

I like be called Dijaryl and I just became a snowboarding rookie not to long ago. I grew playing X-games on playstation and snowboard kids on N64. What peaked my interest about snowboarding is when I went into a mall in dubai that had a ski slope, and you can see that reunited the old flame. I been looking a snowboard equipment and its cross my mind to go to Utah for some snowboarding.:smile:


----------



## Elijah Gordon

Hey guys! Just joined the forum, my name is Elijah, 21 years old, living just a bit south of Chicago, so I don't get to ride too often. But I am moving to Michigan soon, so I'll be able to ride a whole lot more. I've been riding for about 4 years and I am just itching to get back out on the snow. I've always used the forum as a way to get info and reviews about gear. My forgetfulness of usernames/passwords and just downright laziness have kept me from contributing to any threads, so I am hoping to do that now that I've linked this page with my facebook. 
Cheers!


----------



## 151354

*Mammoth 2017*

Getting back into it - hoping to hit the slopes one last time this year


----------



## BriKelly

Hi everyone! 
New here! I've been snowboarding for about a season now in the good old Alps and can't wait for the next one to start :grin:


----------



## JohnnyKruick

*New*

Hello there! New to this site and it looks like we are to introduce ourselves and read through a few other threads before making threads or anything so here it goes..

My name is Johnny Kruick and I ride at Stevens Pass, WA 99% of the time! Ride goofy and my board of choice is a Gnu Billy Goat 162. I'm on here for several things... get beta on gear and conditions in different regions and in general just talk snowboarding with like-minded people and hopefully in the process make some friends to shred with and maybe meet some touring partners. Definitely not the smartest cat on here but I will offer my input on things when I feel like it will help. Cheers guys!


----------



## 2maz

*Hey!*

Another new dude here 
Had to join this amazing forum after i read some great threads/topics.
Seems like there is alot of cool people here, with much knowledge and experience.

I'm from Norway, snowboard has been my winter activity for on and off 15 years, but now i want to take my shredding to the next level.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Hola!
Summer formites newbs...
its frick'n hot in the ham today, 
pray for the mini ice age,
that's all I have to say,
from the creepy basement


----------



## ptisunov

*Greetings from Russia!*

Hi everyone.

My name is Pavel Tisunov, I've been snowboarding for 14 years, taught myself using printouts from the Internet, and snowboard is indelible part of my identity now 

I also enjoy kitesurfing, making travel videos, shooting video and photo from drone.


----------



## Big_boy

*Hi guys and girls*

Hi to everyone it's nice to be a part of a snowboarding Forum 
J live in Norway but travelling a lot See ya on slopes

PEACE


----------



## The_Red_Legend

*Newbie to Mountain*

Hi All,

I'm a snowboard newbie that just went through my first season of snowboarding, ever. I grew up in the Southeast of the US and moved out to Los Angeles this past year. Snowboarding was one of the first things I did outside of the city. I took a trip to Bear Mt. and got HOOKED. I feel like I progressed well last year and am committed to getting better this year. Got the season pass... LETS GO

- RED


----------



## kriegs13

The_Red_Legend said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a snowboard newbie that just went through my first season of snowboarding, ever. I grew up in the Southeast of the US and moved out to Los Angeles this past year. Snowboarding was one of the first things I did outside of the city. I took a trip to Bear Mt. and got HOOKED. I feel like I progressed well last year and am committed to getting better this year. Got the season pass... LETS GO
> 
> 
> 
> - RED




That's where I learned to ride. Fun mountain. I want to go back next time I visit my family and see how it's changed. What part of LA did you move to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Red_Legend

kriegs13 said:


> That's where I learned to ride. Fun mountain. I want to go back next time I visit my family and see how it's changed. What part of LA did you move to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I had a blast for the first season. I did a lesson right off the bat and stuck with groomers to get everything down. Looking forward to expanding to different areas of the mountain now. I'm currently in Santa Monica. I like it here. Just $$$$

- RED


----------



## Ignacio Cash

*intro*

hello. i am here to find snbrd related items. thank you


----------



## Ignacio Cash

Bear mountain is fun. Geronimo is the bee's knees


----------



## dabronzo

*North Cal boarder*

Sup people, North California (Sac area) just joining this forum for more info. I ride a skate banana mostly at Heavenly/Northstar/Kirkwood, every weekend possible. Hoping for a good year like last one!


----------



## BenPayne

Hi guys, happy to be here. Want to find interesting and useful info nearly everything that related to snowboards  Thx for this forum and all your efforts.


----------



## diegoc

My name is Diego, I'm from Brazil but living in Vancouver.
I just start to ride at the end of March this year.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

diegoc said:


> My name is Diego, I'm from Brazil but living in Vancouver.
> I just start to ride at the end of March this year.


Come down to Bakes, I think we still like brazilians in the usa...at least I do on the better half of Brazilians.


----------



## Donutz

diegoc said:


> My name is Diego, I'm from Brazil but living in Vancouver.
> I just start to ride at the end of March this year.


Geez, so you had like 3 weeks to learn, then _summer._


----------



## N92

*Hi All*

Long time forum stalker who just registered!

Live down under in the state with no snow and permanent sunshine, but I do frequent Japan as my usual snowboarding hoard


----------



## Watter

Hi! I'm an old fogey (44), at least in terms of snowsports, but will be trying snowboarding for the very first time this year. My wife is a new(ish) skier so I figured it would be more fun if we were both learning something on the greens at the same time and I've been wanting to try boarding for a very long time. 

We live in Bozeman, MT and will be spending our winter weekends out at Bridger Bowl.


----------



## krnoa

*Hi All*

My name's Cristian and I've been riding for at least 7 or 8 years.
I usually hit the slopes in my home country Romania, but I've been shredding in Austria (Ischgl, Zell am See, Kaprun) and France (Vars) as well.
It was great to find out about this forum.
See you on the mountain


----------



## Terracea

*Heya*

Long time lurker here, first time poster. Been snowboarding on the East Coast / New England for 10+ years with various trips to the Rockies in between. Still hasn't even reached Fall temperatures yet here in Boston, hoping for an extended winter with lots of snow into April/May!


----------



## Bullockcm

Short time lurker, long term boarder. Been riding the east coast for the last 20+ years and it's time for a new board/bindings. Seems a lot has changed in that time and I have a few questions I haven't found the answer to yet.


----------



## kriegs13

Terracea said:


> Long time lurker here, first time poster. Been snowboarding on the East Coast / New England for 10+ years with various trips to the Rockies in between. Still hasn't even reached Fall temperatures yet here in Boston, hoping for an extended winter with lots of snow into April/May!




Welcome! I’m in Boston as well. Any particular mountain you call home?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrf

Short time lurker, Happy November. Long Island Snowboarder with 2 kids, 1 snowboarding daughter and 1 skiing son.
We are mostly day trippers to PA and upstate NY with occasional forays into Vermont. Picked up snowboarding late, lifelong surfer. Never voluntarily gave up a day of winter surf until 3/4 of my family was into snow sliding. PRAY FOR SNOW ( at least in the mountains)


----------



## mogulman

Hi.. My name is Jeff. I'm a snowboarding and skier from CO. Mostly go to Copper and Vail. Haven't posted in a while but had some boot fitting questions so I'm back.


----------



## 0gr3

Hello everyone. My name is Mike and I have been upsetting skiers for over 14 years now. Used to be super active on Snowboard Attics and after that forum died I didn't really look for another one. Currently riding a ride kink and a venture zephyr and refusing to switch away from my original Burton Cartels. I'm also in a love/hate relationship with my Burton boots.


----------



## lazy_crow

Greetings from a little fishing village in England called London. 

I'm a 54 yo chap who has been boarding 20 years with much room for improvement. 

Been to a few European resorts but Copper Mountain CO USA is now our go to mountain. Spent 3 weeks in glorious sunshine and no snow there last March. Also met most of Texas whilst it was on Spring Break. Heading back this year.

Found this place whilst looking for new binding reviews. I'll chip in when I can but I'm realising how little I know about boarding and shreddom in general.

One is stoked!



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## canth

I'm a 45 yr old boarder from the Netherlands. Did a lot of windsurfing in the 80/90's, but only started the wintersports thing around 1999. First few years I took up skiing, which I really liked. However, being a windsurfer meant that I really needed to go snowboarding. So after a few years of skiing I took up snowboarding. Started with a Duotone MTX 168 (around 2003/4) with flow bindings; bought a Salomon Burner 167/Burton Cartel set in 2006. This year I finally replaced that board with a last years version of the K2 Joy driver (158Wide). Am still rockin the Cartels. As you might have guessed I'm no 60+ days a year snowboarder  
Places I've been to: mostly France (3 vallees, Avoriaz, Les Arcs) and Austria (Ischl, Gerlos). 
Glad to have finally found this forum


----------



## Fisherman

I just into snowboarding two years ago and would like to know what type of board i just bought from Craigslist


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Fisherman said:


> I just into snowboarding two years ago and would like to know what type of board i just bought from Craigslist


Post a picture and let’s see it.


----------



## lazy_crow

lazy_crow said:


> Greetings from a little fishing village in England called London.
> 
> I'm a 54 yo chap who has been boarding 20 years with much room for improvement.
> 
> Been to a few European resorts but Copper Mountain CO USA is now our go to mountain. Spent 3 weeks in glorious sunshine and no snow there last March. Also met most of Texas whilst it was on Spring Break. Heading back this year.
> 
> Found this place whilst looking for new binding reviews. I'll chip in when I can but I'm realising how little I know about boarding and shreddom in general.
> 
> One is stoked!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


How rude of me....my name is Chris and I'm riding a Jones Flagship 169W (not sure who's in charge yet!). Sporting new bindings this season but unfortunately the man in the shop ascertained my susceptibility to the upsale fairly early in our retail interaction so now that's teamed with Burton Genesis X bindings. 

Has it snowed yet?

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captn_K

*Sup fellow boarders !*

Yo what's up world! I've been shredding since 2003.. prior to that I was a skier (since I was 5), been to most of the resorts in Europe growing up.

Never looked back after I discovered how fun snowboarding is though. 

At first I was just messing around on cheap step-in boards and just having fun. Got really into it in the past few years. Been boarding with higher end gear, riding faster... still consider myself to be an intermediate rider though. I really like Never Summer boards! 

I live in NC.. needless to say but the resorts here are not very ideal so I often travel to resorts out west. Despite the high cost, I really like Breck, Vail and Park City. I might check out some smaller resorts this year.


----------



## Aracan

Hello from Austria! I took up boarding in the 90s, after 20+ years of skiing. Always been in hardboots, and intending to stay that way. I'm not going to risk any bones catching big air, and dancing with the g-forces poses a sufficient challenge ;-)


----------



## Carver4Life!

Hey all,

I'm glad to see that there are some people in the same age range as I. I'm 55 and consider myself pretty active. I grew up skating ramps, raced enduros (dirt bikes) in the 90's, got into mountain biking over the last 10 years and recently got a snowboard. I love carving the snowboard, it brings me back to my skating days. I ride a Burton Custom and I am really looking forward to the snow season here on the east coast. I joined the forum so I can try to pick up some technique and elevate my game.


----------



## sierradude

Hello,
I'm a noob to snowboarding as well as this forum. Probably been at it for a few seasons now. At 38, I wish I had started way earlier when I was less risk averse haha. Always knew I'd fall in love with it. I am so hooked!

Started off on crappy conditions in SoCal (Mtn High) on an Arbor Element. The washy continuous rocker kept me from progressing on what was mostly hard-pack until last season when I got a Jones Mountain Twin. I'd consider myself an intermediate right now. Eager to develop more and try out some surfy directionals, which seem to be all the rage these days. 

Also want to use this new hobby as an excuse to travel to UT/CO, PNW, and beyond. Always looking for good company btw


----------



## mauzao

*Hi there*

Hi,

I'm Pedro from Portugal, i'm doing snowboard for 6 years and would like to learn a little more with this forum.

Cheers

Pedro


----------



## stiffyMKD

*Hi*

Hi, I'm Stefan from Macedonia. I am pretty much beginner in snowboarding. Started snowboarding maybe 3-4years ago but with only 2-3 days per season because of no money, no equipment or no snow 

I was learning to snowboard on hard boots, and it was pretty much pain in the ass. This year I bought my own equipment and haven't tried it yet. I have Nitro Magnum 2013 161cm wide, k2 auto ever drone(or auto drone idk) bindings and Nitro Barrage boots. 

Hope to get better at it since I love it and to have more days on the snow. I prefer freeride rather than park.

Cheers!


----------



## Snow Hound

stiffyMKD said:


> Hi, I'm Stefan from Macedonia. I am pretty much beginner in snowboarding. Started snowboarding maybe 3-4years ago but with only 2-3 days per season because of no money, no equipment or no snow
> 
> I was learning to snowboard on hard boots, and it was pretty much pain in the ass. This year I bought my own equipment and haven't tried it yet. I have Nitro Magnum 2013 161cm wide, k2 auto ever drone(or auto drone idk) bindings and Nitro Barrage boots.
> 
> Hope to get better at it since I love it and to have more days on the snow. I prefer freeride rather than park.
> 
> Cheers!


Welcome, you've had plenty of snow already right? I really hope to visit Popova Sapka one day soon as it's home to Europe's only cat boarding operation.


----------



## sebbasta5

i am 22 years old from norway! been skiing for 5 years and finally decided to start snowboarding! my third year snowboarding now








I like to ride powder rather than park, also have a fun time riding park when i dont fall on rails, haha. But the best thing is riding powder. 


cheers!


----------



## stiffyMKD

Snow Hound said:


> Welcome, you've had plenty of snow already right? I really hope to visit Popova Sapka one day soon as it's home to Europe's only cat boarding operation.


Thanks for the kind welcome mate! 

Tomorrow another ski center starts working, the ski pass is expensive and there aren't too good conditions. And on Popova Shapka, the center is ready to start working with the next snow, although there are backcountry activities )

Most of the time the problem is with the actual people who run the center, not the conditions.

If you come anytime here, feel free to contact me, we could go together! Hopefully will be good enough by then to keep up with you and maybe I could use some advice


----------



## Nytelotus

*Hi everyone!*

Richard from UK, old timer (48 y/o)! I live in Spain and do most of my riding in the Pyrinees and in the Alps time/budget allowing.

I started snowboarding more than 30 years ago when ppl would still give you looks ranging from anything between surprise and distaste and snowboarding was actually banned in many resorts. So a lot of my early snowboarding was done in the backcountry, where I acquired a taste for off piste and powder. I must say I much prefer of late though to take a lift than slog up a mountain on snowshoes!! :grin::grin:

So.. I really like off piste and powder but family and kids are tying me down more to the groomers and looking to expand quiver to cater for that which is why after being a long time lurker I have decided to sign up and try and get some advice here.

Thanks in advance and good shredding!


----------



## who.am.i

Hay. 
Fresh member from Slovenia. 29years old. 
Started boarding 5yrs ago. Yesterday was first run on ski track. Few falls on start,nothing big  

Currently running on soft boots and freestyle board.



Poslano z mojega D5803 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Elinaait

Hey, im a 17-years-old from Finland, and this is my 7th year snowboarding, i used to ski before. I've been really getting into park/street riding in past couple of seasons, but I also love that fresh pow!! Hope to meet new ppl here and learn more about snowboarding ofc, cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YourSk8rHobbit

*Hi everyone*

Hello! I'm 24 and from the UK, so the closest I can get to real snow is the artificial stuff at my local snowdome. Wanted to try snowboarding since I was a kid and saw it at the Olympics on telly; parents would never let me go on my highschool's bi-annual ski trip though. Got the chance to give it a go last year and now I'm completely obsessed. Hoping this is the start of something good!


----------



## Andyawb

*Hi all!*

I'm Andy, 53, skied for 30 years until I finally had it with the brutal ski boots 3 years ago, made a run to the rental shop at the base, rented a snowboard setup, and taught myself how to make it down the hill! :surprise: :wink:

I've found taking an annual lesson is awesome, great tune-up, especially when I'm on a new mountain.

Favorite places: Bridger Bowl in Montana, and Jackson Hole Wyoming. Lotsa pow


----------



## phoenix

*new boarder from Stouffville, ontario*

I'm 35, this is my second year snowboarding, and i'm LOVING the sports. picking up the sport pretty quickly. Since i live in stouffville, i go to lakeridge alot. Looking for riding buddy's. i work night. so im free during the days 10-3 or weekend day time also. Please any new rider is need a buddy, drop me a text......Happy new year !!:grin:


----------



## morana

*Hi All!*

i'm 35, started snowbording about 7 years ago - had about 4 weeks of surfing (from Israel - not much snow here...) and already booked my fifth to Bansko..
Just bought my own full equipment and waiting to get some expert advice from all members..;-)

Enjoy and keep safe!

Moran.:wink:


----------



## LittleGreenLeaf

*Hello everyone!*

Hey all!

I am 23 and have been snowboarding a few times, wanting to get more serious and more into it however!
I've been skiing most of my life and never found the joy as I did when I first got on a snowboard.

A little about me. I'm from Utah, I like to play games suck as The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild and Skyrim. I also cosplay and lots of other things!


----------



## Scalpelman

Hey everyone. I’ve been on the site for about a month but boarding intermittently since 1994, when I moved to NH with sorel boots and a no name snowboard. I’m an old school skater from Cali turned east coast ice carver. I’ve been hardcore into boarding now for the past 8 years. I consider myself an advanced/expert but haven’t taken the off piste plunge. 

I have two boards, a nitro team and Rossi magtek xv. I’ve abandoned the park in middle age in favor of high speed. My snowboarding goal in life is to join the Killington 100 day club at age 80. Peace.


----------



## fullvermonty

*Hi all*

I've lurked on the site for a couple months now, but just signed up so I can post. 

53 year old female, live about 10 minutes from Mount Snow in Vermont, board about 3x a week. Recently treated myself to a Gnu B-Pro with B-Free bindings, but still rocking my disgraceful, ancient, Ride boots. 

I rode for a season 14 years ago. Loved it. Got pretty good, although my standard for "good" is mostly "not too embarrassing." Wasn't a park person and probably will never be one, but could do super clean carves, and was working on switch, tiny jumps, and some simple butters. 

Then life got in the way and, though I always wanted to, I didn't ride again until this year. So basically have to relearn everything. 

Had a brutal first week but then it started to come back. Right now my carves aren't as clean as I want, switch bites hard, and I haven't even tried to butter or do any baby jumps yet, but another couple of weeks and it ought to straighten out. 

My 5-year-old grandson just starting snowboarding. He's not ready to get off the baby carpet lift yet but I'm anxiously awaiting the day when he gets good enough to go down a green slope. I figure it will take the little grom about two weeks after that to be way better than his grandma, and be too impatient to ride with an old fogey, but those two weeks are gonna be fun!


----------



## ThatDudeEs

I am 34 years old, live in New Jersey, USA. I've been boarding for about 10 years. I like riding all mountain and a little park (baby rails and small/medium kickers). I usually ride in the Poconos because it is close, but I take trips anywhere worth the flight.

I'm still an intermediate/advanced snowboarder. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Adam Lamb

*this is me*

Hi all, new to the forum so thought I'd introduce myself here.

I'm a 36 yr old intermediate boarder. Originally from Cornwall in the UK, but been living in Bristol for 11 years.

I've just posted a question on the board forum so hoping for some advice from fellow boarders.

:grin:


----------



## ronaldo

Hi all, i already have a thread somewhere describing myself but i'll do it again anyway.

Hi, i'm ronaldo, i'm 34 years old, i've snowboarded since oct 2017 and i'm a jib kid... 34 year old jib kid.

-_-


----------



## SnowBpirate

Good morning

My name is Ricardo im 32 years old and from edmonton, grew in portugal so no snow for me until i came to canada 4 year ago , been snowboarding for 3 season and this is my fourth, i love it too much .
Hope to see you around


----------



## Vins Bulldozer

*Hi*

Hi everyone, 

i'm Vins and i have been snowboarding for 4 season. addicted to fresh snow.
I spend my free time doing backcountry in Italy


----------



## trailblazer295

Hi everyone

My name is Scott, I went snowboarding for the first time yesterday and loved it. I've snowmobiled since I could barely stand up but the last few years the seasons are going to hell. I needed a winter sport to take over so tried snowboarding. Had a great time and went home in one piece.


----------



## sheregesh

Hi everione! My name is Dennis and I 39 years old. Im from Sheregesh, Russia! I arranged cable and Internet TV channel about snowboarding and skiing in Russia in the city. My TV channel broadcasts in cable networks of some Russian cities and in Internet. Links to can't according to the rules of your forum, but I'll do it! I want to gather Amateur video from all over the world and show it on my channel! I'm for the friendship and peace between Russia and the USA! Will you help me?

I also installed two huge led screens on our Sheregesh ski resort and they are stream my channel. People can skate, make a video, send me and see themselves in a short period of time. I want to show you some of these videos - I think you will be interested in how people skate in Russia and how our ski slopes?


----------



## Manicmouse

sheregesh said:


> Hi everione! My name is Dennis and I 39 years old. Im from Sheregesh, Russia! I arranged cable and Internet TV channel about snowboarding and skiing in Russia in the city. My TV channel broadcasts in cable networks of some Russian cities and in Internet. Links to can't according to the rules of your forum, but I'll do it! I want to gather Amateur video from all over the world and show it on my channel! I'm for the friendship and peace between Russia and the USA! Will you help me?
> 
> I also installed two huge led screens on our Sheregesh ski resort and they are stream my channel. People can skate, make a video, send me and see themselves in a short period of time. I want to show you some of these videos - I think you will be interested in how people skate in Russia and how our ski slopes?


If it's anything like Russian dashcam footage, I'm all in 

Welcome!


----------



## sheregesh




----------



## Scalpelman

Sweet video. I need to go to Russia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krs

Hey peeps

My name is Krisitna and live in UK. I first stood on the board in 2012 and didn't want to get off it since. I'm a bit rubbish at it but who cares, right?! As long as it's fun :dance1:

I love watching slopestyle and can't wait for the Winter Olympics!


----------



## Mord

Hello there! I've lived most of my life in Beijing and have been snowboarding for six years now. I plan on going into the cult of carving, though I'm just getting started on specializing. I am very new to this forum, and I'm sure I'll have a great time here!


----------



## Utking

Hey guys!

Been snowboarding for 13 years without ever getting good, i've just recently started jumping on middle jumps and are trying my best to learn 180's and 360's :grin:

Also i'm from Norway, did anyone see X-games? kleveland rocks ^^


----------



## Bryan Ferry

Hi all, from the UK. I've been a proficient snowboarder since 1997. Having spent the best part of my adult life travelling or in education, snowboarding hasn't always been a viable past time, but I've at least managed to get some action on my travels in some quite exotic resorts (California/Chile/South Korea).


----------



## ctoma

Bryan Ferry said:


> Hi all, from the UK. I've been a proficient snowboarder since 1997. Having spent the best part of my adult life travelling or in education, snowboarding hasn't always been a viable past time, but I've at least managed to get some action on my travels in some quite exotic resorts (California/Chile/South Korea).


Welcome. Loved your work in Roxy Music as well as your solo stuff.


----------



## Bryan Ferry

ctoma said:


> Welcome. Loved your work in Roxy Music as well as your solo stuff.


Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## dal3h

*Intro*

Hi all, 

Snowboarder of 7 years, spent a season in Courchevel and done a various trips in Austria/France. Currently ride a Forum and enjoy a bit everything but looking to get more into park and jibbing!


----------



## Buz

Hi everyone.

I'm 43 and I live in upstate NY. I'm brand new to the sport and just bought a "159W Burton Amplifier Snowboard 2018". Hopefully I made a good purchase. If all works out I'll be hitting the slopes sometime next winter providing we get enough snow. Gives me plenty of time to buy everything else I need and lose a lot of weight, lol.


----------



## Manicmouse

Buz said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm 43 and I live in upstate NY. I'm brand new to the sport and just bought a "159W Burton Amplifier Snowboard 2018". Hopefully I made a good purchase. If all works out I'll be hitting the slopes sometime next winter providing we get enough snow. Gives me plenty of time to buy everything else I need and lose a lot of weight, lol.


Welcome! That's a beginner/intermediate board and it's got a flat camber profile so it's probably a good board to start with :snowboard2: Have fun!


----------



## goufi

Hey guys,

23 year old here. Live in the PNW and i've been boarding consistently for 1.5 seasons. Would describe myself as intermediate and really looking forward to getting better! Currently ride a Rossi One Mag, mainly focused on learning how to carve/tackle hard terrain but have started messing around in the park and really enjoy it!


----------



## auben

Hey all, some real good boardtalk going on here. thought id say g'day.
I'm 48yo with 15yo son into boarding too.
I started boarding in the 90s had a break while raising a family took up skiing with my kids while they were young(easier to help them when you're on skis) & then my son decided he wanted to snowboard at 12 so I tossed the skis & got a board too & I haven't looked back but I had to almost start again relearning which was a blast.
my boy is keen as & has no fear so that's pretty cool & he makes for a good boarding buddy. I usually take him & his mate or my girl & her bf to the mountain.
I am loving it even at my age & I am hanging out already with 4 long months to wait. I am already getting my gear sorted & have a new board & bindings with boots to come.
we have a 9 day family trip planned to the south island this year skiing & boarding this june school holidays there's lots of skifields to choose from down there, then back up to the north island for 5 days just me & the boy boarding at our favourite north island skifield. that will start the seaon off with a bang.
We get a lot of icy & firm conditions here with a handful of powder days after a big dump but it's not like japan.
our season runs jun-october.
we have a south island with many skifields & we live in the north island (2 mountains 4 skifields)
the mountain is only 4 hours drive away. my boy plays rugby in the winter on sturdays so we leave 4am sunday morning & we're ready to hit the slopes when the chairs open then drive home after, ready for work/school the next day.
because of our season we get all the new gear from a lot of the manfacturers 6 months before the states so we'll be seeing the gear you ride next season this season. eg we were riding 2018 gear last year.
anyway have fun & enjoy & hope to hear all about it.
cheers


----------



## Phedder

auben said:


> We have a south island with many skifields & we live in the north island (2 mountains 4 skifields)
> the mountain is *only* 4 hours drive away.




Oh, but it could be so much closer! Get out of Auckland or Wellington and move to the South Island, so much more on your doorstep :grin:


----------



## heymonroe

Hey all.

36 yo here. Been riding for about 10 years, but haven't in the last 3. Finally ready to dive back in after recently moving to Los Angeles. Bought a whole new kit and I'm hyped.

Going to pickup the $299 spring pass at Mt. High to get my legs back under me, and also an Ikon Base pass when they go on sale March 6th, as I plan to go back to Denver a bunch where I used to live.


----------



## auben

Phedder said:


> Oh, but it could be so much closer! Get out of Auckland or Wellington and move to the South Island, so much more on your doorstep :grin:


Oh I hear ya Phedder.. trust me, I already suggested to the wife for us to move to Queenstown(2 days ago) as our girl's just gone down to otago uni for 4 years & that's where the boy wants to go in 3 years time. I even started checking out houses online but she's not keen & wants to go somewhere sunny with a beach, which appeals to me also, as I love surfing, diving & fishing too & love the mild weather & longer summers of the north.
so the compromise is to move coastal but also closer to the mountain & now we're looking at an area less than 3 hours drive away. even that's an improvement I'd be happy with.

anyways you obviously hanging out too or you wouldn't be hanging round on here like me


----------



## Phedder

auben said:


> Oh I hear ya Phedder.. trust me, I already suggested to the wife for us to move to Queenstown(2 days ago) as our girl's just gone down to otago uni for 4 years & that's where the boy wants to go in 3 years time. I even started checking out houses online but she's not keen & wants to go somewhere sunny with a beach, which appeals to me also, as I love surfing, diving & fishing too & love the mild weather & longer summers of the north.
> so the compromise is to move coastal but also closer to the mountain & now we're looking at an area less than 3 hours drive away. even that's an improvement I'd be happy with.
> 
> anyways you obviously hanging out too or you wouldn't be hanging round on here like me


Careful with Otago, I went there and it turned me into a professional snow bum > No hanging out waiting for me, I'm in Canada now and doing my best to stay! 

Nelson and Motueka are both stunning coastal places and Rainbow Skifield is actually a lot of fun, only 1.5-2hrs away. Christchurch of course but wouldn't call that a mild climate... 

Otherwise I guess anywhere East Coast North Island and closer to the mountain wouldn't be a hard pill to swallow. Not shy on good spots to live in NZ at least.


----------



## auben

Phedder said:


> Careful with Otago, I went there and it turned me into a professional snow bum > No hanging out waiting for me, I'm in Canada now and doing my best to stay!


oh man i am so jealous :crying:, living the dream bud.. go hard & enjoy :snowboard4:!

..cheers


----------



## snowangel99

Phedder said:


> Careful with Otago, I went there and it turned me into a professional snow bum > No hanging out waiting for me, I'm in Canada now and doing my best to stay!
> 
> Nelson and Motueka are both stunning coastal places and Rainbow Skifield is actually a lot of fun, only 1.5-2hrs away. Christchurch of course but wouldn't call that a mild climate...
> 
> Otherwise I guess anywhere East Coast North Island and closer to the mountain wouldn't be a hard pill to swallow. Not shy on good spots to live in NZ at least.


We need to find you a Canadian wife so you can stay permanently

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## motleybeast

auben said:


> Hey all, some real good boardtalk going on here. thought id say g'day.
> I'm 48yo with 15yo son into boarding too.
> 
> we have a south island with many skifields & we live in the north island (2 mountains 4 skifields)
> the mountain is only 4 hours drive away. my boy plays rugby in the winter on sturdays so we leave 4am sunday morning & we're ready to hit the slopes when the chairs open then drive home after, ready for work/school the next day.
> because of our season we get all the new gear from a lot of the manfacturers 6 months before the states so we'll be seeing the gear you ride next season this season. eg we were riding 2018 gear last year.
> anyway have fun & enjoy & hope to hear all about it.
> cheers


Hello fellow north island resident! Bit late, but welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:

I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. I'm about 3 and half hours away from Ruapehu and day trips are the norm for us as well. Although I have started to make inquiries about accommodation for this year already, try and get some more weekends, fingers crossed.

I haven't been snowboarding down on the south island at all, but I hear its awesome. As you say, great way to start the season.

Not long to go now...


----------



## wormydog

*Fng*

Hello everyone. I'm a new member here and I hope I can learn something. 
I'm your typical vacation snowboarder. I grew up skiing and switched to snowboard when I was 15. I'm 30 now and getting more confident in my ride. I have my own gear, Burton boots, Ride bindings, and K2 RayGun board. I bought them all new in 2012 and they have served me well.
I'm trying to learn to ride switch but I'm dominantly regular right now. I pretty much stick to New Mexico, Angel Fire, Taos, and Red River. The snow absolutely sucked this year but it was dumping there when I left yesterday.
During the off-season I'm looking to sell my entire setup and pickup some new gear. I really have no idea what I want or need and I hope I can narrow that down with some advice here.


----------



## Jason Yano

*New To Snowboarding*

Hi All - New to snowboarding. I have surfed and skied most of my life. I tried snowboarding a few times in the late 80s and early/mid 90s. I relocated from San Diego to Boston, two years ago and have an 8 year old who started skiing this year. Now she wants to snowboard and I though I would give it try again. I love it, not surprising since I like to surf (and back in my teen days skateboard). Makes a huge difference when I have rental equipment that fits. Looking to upgrade and get my own equipment, hoping to take advantage of end of the season sales. I am going to be hard to fit (size 5.5/6.0 boots, 180lbs) and have found some threads that may help. I bought a season pass to Sunapee, NH (2018-19) so it looks like I will be riding there a bunch next season (and what remains of this season).


----------



## Bryon Rivers

Hi all, new member also from Massachusetts, like Jason above. Married, 3 kids, avid board-sports guy. Been snowboarding regularly for about 10 years. Bought my first Never Summer board about 10 weeks ago (InstaGator 151) and had my mind blown by the way it rides. Brand new NS Ripsaw will arrive today (courtesy of 40% off sale on Backcountry - and for all the LBS diehards, I attempted to go that route but they didn't have any in stock). Look forward to exploring the threads and some fun shred discussions.


----------



## Gcsk8s

*Introduction*

What's up y'all, I'm a 21 year old from TX and only get to go snowboarding for several days or so each year, but I would consider myself to be intermediate-advanced. 

Hopefully transferring to SNC Tahoe in the Fall, which would allow me hella time on the mountain during the season.


----------



## d3tro

My name is David, been snowboarding since winter 1994/95. Riding a 154 LibTech TRS 2015 right now which I really like. Had few seasons which I've went very few Time on the slopes in the past decade because the kids were too young. But for the past 3 years things have became more interested for them and we are all on the slopes now.

And since this winter, Ive became member of the Canadian Ski Patrol and truly enjoy my new role and challenge on the slope now and gave me a new breath of excitement when I'm going snowboarding.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JenR

*Hi*

Hi. 

I’m Jennie, new to snowboarding, just got back from the Alps, looking at setting up my first set of kit and can’t wait to get back on the snow. 

I live in North Wales, UK, and enjoy mountain walking, sea kayaking and a load of other outdoor stuff but I feel this may become a new addiction :grin:

J x


----------



## ctoma

JenR said:


> I live in North Wales, UK, and enjoy mountain walking, sea kayaking and a load of other outdoor stuff but I feel this may become a new addiction :grin:


But... do you like pina coladas? Getting caught in the rain? Not into yoga? Have half a brain? 

Just joking, welcome.


----------



## JenR

Ha Ha 

I prefer the feel of the ocean and the taste of champagne!


----------



## snowangel99

JenR said:


> Ha Ha
> 
> I prefer the feel of the ocean and the taste of champagne!


Welcome Jen!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Biscuit_IRL

Im 42 living in Ireland. I use a dry slope in Ireland as it snows very rarely here. need to go to europe for the snow or an indoor ski center in the uk. Being a skier for over10+ years. Got tired of it and now a boarder. Just finished my first proper season on a board. Already have had a concussion & a smashed hemet this season but it doesn't detire me. I have 3 boards. Thinking of getting rear entry bindings as the people i go ski/boarding with me never wait at the top for me as being an beg/intermediate it takes me ages to do up my bindings.


----------



## francium

There's a few UK folk on here me included.


----------



## Goodsnow

*You’re never too old*

I love snowboarding. I started 5 years ago and I actively spend my time in Niseko every winter. Expensive but the best fun. My level of expertise is low, but I get out there and have a red hot go. I ride a Burton Fish and an old Option board. However I think I am going to jump on a Flight attendant next season. 
I will be 58 in July. 
Never say never!


----------



## ctaylor2009

Hi everyone, 

Chris here from the UK.. 

Have only been riding 14 months, and don’t understand why it’s taken me all this time to start and realise how much I love it! Ha. Quite into my park riding as I literally haven’t had a chance to hit a mountain  so every other week in MK sno dome it is 

Anyway.. hello all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fullvermonty

Goodsnow said:


> I will be 58 in July.
> Never say never!


Welcome! Always happy to see someone of my generation on a snowboard. I'm female and 54 and have never seen another woman of our age or older riding. A few men, but zero women. I figure there have to be a few, but I sure don't know where. 

But that's OK, more mountain for us, right?


----------



## Goodsnow

Yes indeed D’. Get to Niseko!!! ☠☠????


----------



## Stoned_Ocelot

*SnowBUM*

Yo waddup!

Hey everyone I'm Cody, 21, from Whiteface Mountain in Upstate NY. I've been riding for about 16 years now and it's turned into something of a healthy addiction. Last winter I went on some pretty amazing back country trips, carved up all over my mountain and even hit a couple others. In the winter I work on the slopes as well as a nighttime snowmaker, the mountain really is my main love interest.

Along with being an avid snowboarder I started a company a bit ago called Pro Snow Bums (prosnowbums.com). All the designs and the website have been made by me personally. I started PSB with the intent to bring together snowboarders and skiers that are truly passionate about being out in the snow and hope some of ya'll will end up joining the family. 

In the end, I'm here to shoot the shit, talk boarding, and meet some fine folk who share a common thread and I am NOT here just to advertise, because what's the point? Always down to chat with whoever too!


----------



## Flavor_James86

*Howdy*

Hey everyone!

I'm new to the sport. I started riding in February but have been up to the mountain about 15 times since that first day. Mt. Hood is my home mountain as I've lived in Oregon for about 2 years but I grew up in Oklahoma. After this season I'm upset that it has taken 28 years for me to get into this sport, but I feel like I have made a lifelong hobby. Looking forward to chatting with you all.

Cheers,


----------



## Stoned_Ocelot

Flavor_James86 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the sport. I started riding in February but have been up to the mountain about 15 times since that first day. Mt. Hood is my home mountain as I've lived in Oregon for about 2 years but I grew up in Oklahoma. After this season I'm upset that it has taken 28 years for me to get into this sport, but I feel like I have made a lifelong hobby. Looking forward to chatting with you all.
> 
> Cheers,


Hey man welcome and congrats on picking up a shredstick! 28 years is better late than never too!


----------



## trickitbran

*Hi Hi Snowboarding Fam!* :grin:

Snowboarding was a sport I fantasied about as a kid. Location was a problem. That changed after I moved as an adult. It became an addiction after I tested out my skills. The feeling was so natural. I wish the season would last longer here. I need to start off-season workouts to be ready when the pow covers the slopes later this year.


----------



## flip4snow

*New*

Hey everyone, 
I am trying to expand my community in the snowboarding world and find groups who have the same interest. I live in CO, am 31 and snowboard every season. I'm hoping we get a better winter than we did this past year so I'll have more days on the mountain.

Cheers,

Jessie


----------



## MassSnowboarder

Goodsnow said:


> I love snowboarding. I started 5 years ago and I actively spend my time in Niseko every winter. Expensive but the best fun. My level of expertise is low, but I get out there and have a red hot go. I ride a Burton Fish and an old Option board. However I think I am going to jump on a Flight attendant next season.
> I will be 58 in July.
> Never say never!


I'm 56; I'll be 57 in less than 3 months. Welcome!


----------



## callan.w

*New-ish to the sport*

Hey everyone!

Kind of new to the sport, been boarding for a couple of years now (I'm now 25). 
I did the 16/17 season in Whistler, originally I am from South East Queensland in Australia.
Most of my time boarding was in Whistler at about 75 days on the mountains. Picked it up pretty easy because I come from a background of downhill skateboarding.

Off to Hakuba Japan this upcoming 18/19 Winter season to live/work. Gotta chase that pow life.

Rocking a neat little quiver with a Endeavor B.O.D 158 (2016) & Jones Hovercraft 156 (2017).

Here to learn more about the sport and talk a bit of banter.

Cheers,
Callan.


----------



## ul71m0

Hi there, im Alex, still in beginner phase of snowboarding, but really like it and can't wait for winter to come.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairn1111

*Intro*

Just saying Hi. Been snowboarding since 2002. Have an old board from then that I'm looking to get rid of and update to something new. Wondering if its worth anything to try to sell, so that i got some $$$ to put towards a new setup.

Thanks :smile:


----------



## Snow Hound

No. Well probably not - most used boards are all but worthless - riding it, hanging it on the wall or giving it to a beginner mate are about the most worthy things you can do with them.

Unless you've got a golden unicorn, certain rare and sought after models do fetch money. Post up it up and someone here should be able to tell you.


----------



## BackyardBoards

Hi all. I am Neil, a Mancunian who now lives in the French alps. Caught the bug in a big way, only 3 years riding white stuff, but skated and surged since I was young. I look forward to hearing if any of you all will be heading to the three valleys this year!!
☃❄??️?️


----------



## timmytard

Cairn1111 said:


> Just saying Hi. Been snowboarding since 2002. Have an old board from then that I'm looking to get rid of and update to something new. Wondering if its worth anything to try to sell, so that i got some $$$ to put towards a new setup.
> 
> Thanks :smile:


Maybe?
As long as it'd not too beat up?
What board is it?


TT


----------



## Tales Rosa

*Hi there!*

Wasup folks,

I'm Tales Rosa, from Latvia. Originally from Brazil, been into snowboarding and skate since my teens.

Latvia is mostly flat, but we have several tracks running on rope lifts. They are super cheap compared to traditional European resorts, but the terrain only allows short and not very steep tracks.

I ride a 1,62 Head freestyle board with Burton Cartel binders and Salomon boots.

I'm starting an Expats Snowboarding Club this year to meet friends and hit the slopes. If anyone has tips on how to run a snb club, feel free to share.

Cheers!


----------



## Manicmouse

Tales Rosa said:


> Wasup folks,
> 
> I'm Tales Rosa, from Latvia.


Welcome! I’m half Latvian. Only been there once!! Not for the snow...


----------



## Tales Rosa

Manicmouse said:


> Welcome! I’m half Latvian. Only been there once!! Not for the snow...


Manicmouse, don't know if it's the beer or the women you're referring to (most likely the latter) because they are both excellent. I'm married to both.


----------



## Manicmouse

Haha! Nothing that interesting...


----------



## quooston

I'm South African, now living in Australia. It snows here! Took me a while, but eventually tried snowboarding and I'm totally hooked.


----------



## Jny

I'm 15 and I live in Vancouver BC
I've been snowboarding a few times and have really started getting a hang of it.
I've skied almost my entire life, but it's getting boring and I'm excited to see where snowboarding takes me.
*I live by the full send*


----------



## BigSwede

*Skiing convert*

What's up everybody?

My name is Nic, I'm 41, and I live in PA. Been skiing my whole life, but got to the point where the mountains local to me here in PA and even up in NY are just not as challenging and fun as they used to be...I need to take a trip out west to really have some fun. I dabbled in snowboarding in my youth and got good enough to get down the mountain, but skiing was my passion at that time, so I never really got serious about snowboarding.

Fast forward SEVERAL years, to last season...my boys wanted to give snowboarding a try, so I figured I'd go out and strap on a board with them...and man...I'm hooked!

The mountain was challenging and fun once again...and even better, I got to share it with my boys, who absolutely caught the bug as well. This year its new snowboards for me and my oldest (youngest will still rent probably) and season passes...I hope to spend a lot of time on the mountain this season.

I probably won't sell my skis in case I want to make an occaional trip, but they are definitely going into a dark corner of the shed...

Look forward to chatting with you guys as the season gets going...counting down the days until first tracks.


----------



## DaveyEh

Hey All

Dave here, 43 yo currently living in Australia (unfortunately far from any parts that get snow here...) Started snowboarding when I was living in Toronto many years ago (miss that place). Haven't been very much over the last few years, but have started to get back into it!


----------



## kyle.rob

*Intro*

Im 20 years old, born and raised in the suburbs of Detroit. Been snowboarding for over a decade now, broken both arms and back boarding, but still love to shred! Slowly waiting to graduate so I can begin to get back into riding during my winters. 

Please fill out link to survey for one of my classes, only 5 questions!:smile:


----------



## Manicmouse

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/w...embers/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html


----------



## 166983

.


----------



## Siphaeon

Hi guys

Been snowboarding since 80's and competed in pipe and bx late 90's to early 00's but gave up competing after I achieving what I wanted and also couldn't afford anymore traveling after wc-races. 
I've also skied along boarding, did some telemark, played american football in 1st national division and like downhill biking along with other things.
Last 3-4 seasons though were kind of a lay low because I busted my back and got nerve damage in spine, got possible cancer diagnosis which turned out to be a tumor but operation was pretty taxing and finally this january got MS diagnosis. On top of all that kids kind of make sure there's not much free time for dad. Still, now I'm determined to get back in the saddle once again and after months of g.a.s. I'm ready for snow with new kit.


----------



## surfvilano

*26 - West Coast (Cali)*

Hi everyone! 

26, been riding off and on for 15-20 years(grew up in FL so I had limited opportunities each winter to shred, although I'm blessed to have parents who grew up in the NE skiing and got me into it). Upper intermediate/advanced level snowboarder(ride switch comfortably on any groomed runs). I prefer to ride park with pow runs as a close second, however, I'm always happy to make it up to the mountains, even if just to carve groomers during early/late season on the rock board. I guess I would consider Bear mountain(day sessions)/Snow summit(night sessions) to be my home mountain(s) since i'm in west LA, however, I've been making several(4-5+) weekend trips up to Mammoth each winter also(Unbound/Tree Runs anyone?) since I've been out here(4 years - 3 seasons). I'm even considering car camping for a few days to ride squaw valley in Tahoe this winter since it's included on the Ikon pass and i'll hopefully have a break in work for a few months to shred starting in January! Planning to do several day/weekend trips in Nov/December as well though.

Hope to see some of y'all west coasters out there on the slopes this season!


----------



## Crusty

Old north east guy checking in. Carving ice since 1987.


----------



## Chris.Endeavor

*Hi!*

Just dropping in to say Hi!


----------



## Kenai

Chris.Endeavor said:


> Just dropping in to say Hi!


Are you related to Endeavor Snowboards?


----------



## Chris.Endeavor

I am indeed


----------



## Kenai

Chris.Endeavor said:


> I am indeed


Cool. The Maverick and Archtype, in particular, are getting some solid love on here.


----------



## Chris.Endeavor

Kenai said:


> Cool. The Maverick and Archtype, in particular, are getting some solid love on here.


Yeah just seen a long thread about them! Here to offer any advice too if people have any specific questions that can't be answered :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenai

Chris.Endeavor said:


> Yeah just seen a long thread about them! Here to offer any advice too if people have any specific questions that can't be answered :thumbsup:


Do you need any product testers to send to Baldface?


----------



## Chris.Endeavor

Kenai said:


> Do you need any product testers to send to Baldface?


If we do I know who to ask now!


----------



## Kenai

Chris.Endeavor said:


> If we do I know who to ask now!


Excellent.

More serious question, do you have any company demo days planned this season?


----------



## Chris.Endeavor

Kenai said:


> Excellent.
> 
> More serious question, do you have any company demo days planned this season?


We should have a few planned, I'll try find out where and when!


----------



## mmmbop

Henlo frendos

I'm Hansen, 24, from Portland, OR area. 

This will be my second season, but more like the second half of my first, considering I broke my shoulder at the end of January. 

Excited to talk with some cool folks and learn more about gear and the sport overall.


----------



## bornfromice

Whats up, was a member on here years ago but couldn't remember my PW. Re-registered specifically for some board recommendations...


----------



## wrathfuldeity

bornfromice said:


> Whats up, was a member on here years ago but couldn't remember my PW. Re-registered specifically for some board recommendations...


So born fro mice...how do you like them? I'd imagine they would be kind of small...but perhaps tasty...bbq'd, sauteed?...please do tell.


----------



## DapperROMESDS

Just joined to get more insight every year around this time I get that ITCH that is snowboarding season.

30 Years old have been snowboarding since I was 16 so for past 14years and still love going just got my girl into it this last year.

First board I ever road was some cheap crap my parents bought me off brand Walmart brand.

Board two was a Ride Kink Snowboard covered in denim.

after that I have been riding ROME artifact and ROME Agent.


----------



## offthewallds

Welcome Dapper!


----------



## P0wderhound

*Introduction*

Hi, I'm 18 and live in Colorado. I love to snowboard and ski!:grin:


----------



## wikileaks

29 years old, dude, live in San Diego, CA.

been snowboarding for 5+ years. love any type of riding in general but mostly a park rat.


----------



## Drides

Hey guys,
Names Dan, born and raised Vancouver. 
Spend most of my time in Revelstoke but this year I'll be riding whistler as my home mountain. 
19 years old, been riding since I was 9. So like, 10 years? 
Competed in slope for start of teenage years before moving on to some bigger mountain stuff! 
Currently riding local Whis made Prior boards, if you guys have any questions on them I'd be happy to give my input.
Always stoked to share the love and shred with new faces so if you guys around hit me up. 
Cheers


----------



## timmytard

Chris.Endeavor said:


> I am indeed


Based out of Vancouver?>

Lets go shred it up.:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## Chris.Endeavor

timmytard said:


> Based out of Vancouver?>
> 
> Lets go shred it up.:embarrased1:
> 
> 
> TT


:snowboard4: I don't think yesterday's rain did much good for the locals...


----------



## apt333

*Ny & ut*

Live in NY with a place in UT. Gray on a tray. Took up snowboarding 20 years ago when kids were young. They wanted to learn to board but wife made them learn skiing for two years first. So I switched to riding then so we could fall down on bunny hill together.

Never went back. Love boarding. Hit me up if you get out to Solitude. 
JR


----------



## Mikku

*Hello (again) from Japan!*

Not a new rider or new member but I've had a quiet couple of winters, so am hoping to rectify that this winter - starting by posting again on here again! I'm based in Japan and currently ride a Fanatic Snowsurf with Ride Contrabands - both of which are fairly rare sights on the slopes. Anyway, here's hoping everyone has a good season!


----------



## evan

Hi everyone, took 2 decades off and now am back on the snow. Looking for 40 days this season.


----------



## thomasec

Hi all - my name's Elliott, and I snowboard in Lake Tahoe. I hate my father... I hate my life... but i feel GREAT!


----------



## dudi_wroc

Hi. 
My name is Bartek, im 36.
Im for Poland riding since .... Let me think.... 1999 ? 2000 ? Something like that.
But with some pause while study .... 

I dont spend to much on the slope, becouse i have a lot responsibilities, like family and work ofcourse.

But now im trying to get everything i can from every season.
I spend around 10 to 15 days on snow.


My goals for few seasons is:
- ride more pow - freeriding, meaby splitboaring,
- progress with riding switch and park.

Have a nice shredding !


Wysłane z mojego LG-H870 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## IHaveTwoGuns

38 year old dad, with a 9 and 8 year old, taking up snowboarding for the first time. Our experience has always been limited to rental gear. Just started the process of buying our own gear.


----------



## jango

*Beginner/Intermediate from mountainous Austria*

Hi there I am Jango 23 from Austria and recently started seriously with wintersports. I am glad to say that I chose snowboarding.
People call me crazy because I live 10 minutes from the next skiing area but just started recently with that amazing sport. :smile:


----------



## mikeyb79

From the middle of the flattest part of one of the largest countries  Winnipeg, Canada here. 39 for a few more months and somewhat new-ish to snowboarding? I tried it a few times as a teen, then nothing until my 30's. Because real life gets in the way, I'm fairly beginner-ish and only get out a few times per season and still sign up for lessons here and there to get refreshed. My resolution was to do more snowboarding and cycling this year for health reasons and am targeting at least another dozen our so outings before the season is through.


----------



## Lesley_F

Hey. My name is Lesley. I live in New York. For a long time, snowboarding, but the pros call me hard. I want to try this year to participate in competitions. Tell me your opinion, is it worth trying?


----------



## thuf

Hello from France, 29yo, riding an Aaven with nitro thunder and union strata. Have a good winter


----------



## Alz81

*Hello!*

Hey!

I live in Leeds, UK and have been snowboarding for nearly 10 years. I get abroad when I can but have only visited Europe to board on three (and counting) occasions; most of my trips have been up in Scotland.
I am looking forward to expanding my horizons and exploring slopes further afield.


----------



## janis

*dzien dobry*

Hi from the frozen Poland.
I've been snowboarding sporadically but with the good intention to do it more and more and more! 
Snowboarding is the only thing that helps me survive the winter with an excellent mood


----------



## Kyle Millington

*New member!*

Hey guys new to the forums! Currently ride a 2016 Capita Mercury board with Union Atlas bindings. Looking for upgraded gear soon!


----------



## dellmell

New snowboarder here from Arizona! Can't wait to do some big trips in the future


----------



## cassidykc

I am 22yrs old. I live in Red Deer, Alberta Canada. I travel over to Banff and Jasper and snowboard there a lot. I started out on skis really young then switched over to snowboarding. This season I have gotten to practice a lot and am getting better but still have a lot to learn! I am very excited to have joined the snowboard forum :smile:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Lesley_F said:


> Hey. My name is Lesley. I live in New York. For a long time, snowboarding, but the pros call me hard. I want to try this year to participate in competitions. Tell me your opinion, is it worth trying?


Welcome! Truly the only competition is yourself. And its always fun to out do yerself...or at least beat yerself up while trying. :hairy:


----------



## Servais

Hey,
my name is Servais, im from germany and skied for years. Last season i started snowboarding, and now i want to improve my skills this year.


----------



## Tarrant

My name is Zach, I'm 35 and until recently have never been snowboarding. Followed my oldest son to a lesson and was persuaded to join in and enjoyed it.


----------



## Andrewhl

Hey Guys
Name's Andrew, originally from China.
I'm 30, currently living in Toronto and just started learning snowboarding last Dec. Never ski/snowboarding before but now I am definitely in love with the snow.


----------



## Dawn13

*Back at it after years away*

Hi all,

I'm back at snowboarding this season after years away and I remembered why I liked it so much in the first place. I'm on the US east coast (go ice!) just want to have a good time on the hill and enjoy the outdoors.

Dawn13 :smile:


----------



## MountainSurfer

Hi all,

Name's Adam. I'm originally from Southern California though been living & working in Frankfurt, Germany for the past 10 years. 

Currently 35 and been riding since 94/95. Been lurking the forums for a while now, thought I'd sign up and get involved in the discussions.


----------



## baileycolasanto

Greetings from Colorado 

Born in new york and raised in colorado, started snowboarding this year and ive been almost once a week, some weeks 2 times and love riding park


----------



## buddhasbelly

Hello fellas

About to buy my first board! Been snowboarding on rentals for the past 5 years but I want to get more into it.


----------



## degs

What's up all

Been riding for over 20 years, spent 10 or so as a tech in SoCal. I ride Mammoth and Mt Waterman in Angeles Crest (when it's open)

Looking forward to checking out the forums!

-degs


----------



## Nate Einarsson

Hello S.F

I'm Nate from Newcastle, UK. I first joined the forums years ago but never really posted that much or contributed to posts.

I've been boarding for about 7 years now. 
Every year a small group of us run trips all over the place. North America and Europe primarily though. 

For the last 6 years we've ran trips to the 3 Valleys in France which is arguably my top resort.

Peace Out.


----------



## stinger96

Hi all, 

Name is Trent from Boise, ID. I joined years ago but hadn't been on much until this year when my wife transitioned to boarding from skiing. I appreciate the really great resource that this forum is.

I have been boarding for 20 years and go about 25-30 days a year, trying to never miss a powder day (especially mid-week). Mostly go to local mountains Bogus and Brundage. My current quiver is a '18 Never Summer Chairman 160 and a '17 Nitro Nuat. The wife already has more than me with a '19 Never Summer Maverix 150LT, '18 Nitro Treehugger, and a '11 NS Lotus 154.

Cheers, 

Trent


----------



## Herne9

*Old Surfer*

Chris, British, living in Tallinn, 62 this year.
Starting up again after a 10 year break as my two boys are now showing an interest in skiing and snowboarding.
Had an Original Sin Team 166, which was stiff and trad camber for 15 years.
Just upgraded to a Rossi XV and am loving it. Amazing what happened to board tech when you stop looking for a decade.
Didn’t get much of a chance to use my new board this season as I bought it cheap in an end of season sale.
Looking forward to next year with a passion.


----------



## getstoked

I am Canadian. I snowboard mainly in Japan.


----------



## MTNManSAM

*Whats up every one*

I have been riding for since I was a wee lad.

Mostly grew up riding in the backcountry at my parents house.

Figured out that Hiking sucks and tried to earn money for a pass every year. 

Steep and deep is my favorite kind snowboarding. 

This year I had a pass to Solitude in Utah. EPIC winter this year for Utah. 

Pumped to learn and share good times here.


----------



## TheLateStarter

Hello! I'm 25 years old. Live in NYC. I've been boarding for 2 seasons now. I would say I'm a pretty good intermediate since I go out west (Snowbird) to ride and have taken numerous lessons there. I love backcountry / free riding. 

Anyone who's the same level (slightly less good or better is good also) and goes to Utah/Snowbird. Let's ride together!! I love the pow!! I'm just in love with Snowboarding 

Deuces


----------



## MountainMystic

Hey All, 

Will from Australia. 
Following the commandment of Lord Avran, I have thrown down my ski poles and repented.
First got on a crappy rental board in the early 90s, during a bad ski season. Revisiting the sport (with much better boards and technology) .
hoping to get a few days in this southern winter, then take a trip to Japan in 19/20 season... or Canada, whichever.

Also taking up skateboarding, a creaky middle-aged dude rolling around on mellow pavement with full pads and helmet.


----------



## Cole Checkoff

*Intro*

Hey all. Thanks for having me. From New Jersey and mostly ski east coast. Sometimes I'm lucky and get to go out west. Peace - Checkers.


----------



## Ceder

Hey hey, Ceder from Sweden here. Been riding since early 90´s (I am getting old) 

Just got back to riding after some 10 years hiatus (kids and such) and just got me some new gear last winter


----------



## Snowdaddy

Ceder said:


> Hey hey, Ceder from Sweden here. Been riding since early 90´s (I am getting old)
> 
> Just got back to riding after some 10 years hiatus (kids and such) and just got me some new gear last winter


Hello fellow Swede!


----------



## Soyoungim

*New here*

Hey! 
My name is Pat and I'm 30 years old from Toronto, Canada. I've been riding for about 5 years. For the first few years sparsely but now I now try to get out every other weekend in the winter and then out for a big trip once a year with my friends. I guess you could call me intermediate. I've been trying to get more into the parks with jumps and boxes and love back country. My husband and I met and bonded through snowboarding- he's South African and decided to try it out the second he landed on Canadian soil and saw snow on a mountain. I currently ride a 2015 Arbor Cadence with Rome Madison boss bindings. My husband got me the 2019 CAPITA Birds of a Feather for my 30th birthday at the end of March and I'm stoked to try it out since I've been on a slightly too long for me rocker since I first started. 

Actually I came to this forum to hopefully get some advice on a new pair of bindings I wanted to get. I didn't want to go crazy over budget so was deciding between the Union Juliet 2019 bindings and the Nitro Cosmic 2020 bindings. I wanted a new pair that had a bit of canting in them and I've been scouring the net for reviews. So far I'm torn between the two. Anyone have experience riding them that could chime in?

Much appreciated and thanks!!


----------



## mrbluu

Hey Guy

Newbie from Australia!! I got introduced to falling down (a lot) on the snow with a board strapped to my feet 2 years ago. This year I went out and bought my own board, so far have done 14 days on the mountain and now I'm complete hooked!!!

Cheers

Mrbluu

Sent from my SM-T835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dam0997

mrbluu said:


> Hey Guy
> 
> Newbie from Australia!! I got introduced to falling down (a lot) on the snow with a board strapped to my feet 2 years ago. This year I went out and bought my own board, so far have done 14 days on the mountain and now I'm complete hooked!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mrbluu
> 
> Sent from my SM-T835 using Tapatalk


Also from Australia, what resort do you go to? Super stoked for you to own your own board, gotta keep coming back again and again now haha :wink:


----------



## mrbluu

Dam0997 said:


> Also from Australia, what resort do you go to? Super stoked for you to own your own board, gotta keep coming back again and again now haha :wink:


We do both Perisher a d Thredbo. As a boarder I prefer Thredbo cos it has longer runs and better pubs . Perisher can be less busy cos there is more room to spread out. 

Already trying to organise next year's trips and would love to do Japan or North America in 2021 .


----------



## FranWil

Hi from the UK! 

I have been a keen snowboarder from a young age, along with my husband and been to Val Thorens, France every year for as long as I remember. 

Just wondering if their are any other UK snowboarders in this forum and wondering which is the best indoor ski slope in the UK? My youngest is old enough to start lessons and I have heard of a few places in the UK for snowboard lessons including Chill Factore or is it worth travelling to Scotland and using the real snow?

Heard of some good things about Chill Factore - instructors really calm. 

- @Lyn have you ever been to an indoor ski slope in the UK? If so which one is the best? Open to recommendations!


----------



## Dam0997

FranWil said:


> Hi from the UK!
> 
> I have been a keen snowboarder from a young age, along with my husband and been to Val Thorens, France every year for as long as I remember.
> 
> Just wondering if their are any other UK snowboarders in this forum and wondering which is the best indoor ski slope in the UK? My youngest is old enough to start lessons and I have heard of a few places in the UK for snowboard lessons including Chill Factore or is it worth travelling to Scotland and using the real snow?
> 
> Heard of some good things about Chill Factore - instructors really calm.
> 
> - @Lyn have you ever been to an indoor ski slope in the UK? If so which one is the best? Open to recommendations!


We don't have any indoor ski slopes where I live, and I'd love to try out some European slopes one day


----------



## Jan

Hi everyone,

I'm a Spaniard in my mid-thirties; have been riding since my teens (Pyrenees) but went through a prolonged hiatus that put a stop to my progression.

Now relocated to Switzerland, in the last years I've rediscovered the fun of riding while exploring the Swiss and Austrian Alps -- trying to get as many days per season as my parental duties will allow... 

Joined the forum after reading through numerous gear threads, looking forward to joining the discussion!

Best to all


----------



## adgu

Hello everyone, I m 40 years old living in Istanbul, Turkey. I just started snowboarding last season with one of my friend. Since then, I ve been asking myself why I am so late to meet this amazing activity. Any way. 

I just rented all equipments last season and of course I had several different problems each time. Actually I had no idea about type of board, bindings, boots, stance angles etc. however, I have got my all equipment this year and will go on with mines next time.

I hope we can share lots of info here and I m very proud to be member of this forum. Thanks. see u around.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Welcome ya'll, its lovely to see folks from around the planet!


----------



## adgu

wrathfuldeity said:


> Welcome ya'll, its lovely to see folks from around the planet!


That's what I'm looking for


----------



## wrathfuldeity

adgu said:


> That's what I'm looking for


If any of yous ever come to the holyland, Mt Baker let me know, I'll try to meet up and we shall ride.


----------



## adgu

wrathfuldeity said:


> If any of yous ever come to the holyland, Mt Baker let me know, I'll try to meet up and we shall ride.


It's kind of you wrathfuldeity. Thanks. as a beginner, I'd love to ride with you or just watching u riding makes me full motivated. If anyone comes to Istanbul, just let me know, too. I will take u from the airport


----------



## Nina Orzeł

*Princess on the boad*

Hi, my name is Nina I am from Poland I have a Princess on the board group. I am traveling around the world with snowboard/skis/kitesurfing and windsufing. I am also yoga teacher and I do organize Girls Trips and would like to invite or girls to go with us!


:laugh2::grin::smile::wink:


----------



## Snow Hound

Nina Orzeł said:


> Hi, my name is Nina I am from Poland I have a Princess on the board group. I am traveling around the world with snowboard/skis/kitesurfing and windsufing. I am also yoga teacher and I do organize Girls Trips and would like to invite or girls to go with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh2::grin::wink:


Welcome to the forum! In an effort to stay relevant and on trend I've just decided that I should identify as female. Where do I sign up?


----------



## ChronicRider

My name is Sheldon from Chilliwack BC, 28 years old, been riding since I was 14 with a few season off in my early 20s. Hoping to do lots of riding up at Mt. Baker this year.


----------



## timmytard

ChronicRider said:


> My name is Sheldon from Chilliwack BC, 28 years old, been riding since I was 14 with a few season off in my early 20s. Hoping to do lots of riding up at Mt. Baker this year.


Damn, if I could get across the border, I'd go with ya
Might get a pass to hemlock this year?
They replaced the red chair with a high speed quad.

It better be a high speed one lol
as well as @ least a 4 person:dry:


TT


----------



## Matt0520

Hey all, checking in from the Midwest. Have spent the last couple summers going sideways behind our boat on the water. Haven’t snowboarded in a decade but need to do something to stay busy during winter! Got a Gnu Money and Bent Metal binding combo on the way from Evo. Hitting up local shop for boots. Psyched to get back at it!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ken35

Hello all,
I am 35 years old and currently lived in Vernon, BC. I grew up in Newfoundland and lived in Dawson Creek, BC for about 17 years or so and five years in Grande Prairie, AB.

I took up snowboarding after a group of friends invited me along the week before my 26th birthday. Been hooked ever since.

So far I have boarded Powder King, Steven's Pass, Summit at Snowqualmie and Silver Star. The Washington resorts are because my wife is from Seattle so I snowboard with her family and friends down there. I am hoping to do most of the hills around my town and those within a couple of hours of Seattle.


----------



## Bunny hill dominator

44 and been boarding a long time! Crusty old dog from Brighton Michigan


----------



## OldSnow

Hi all,
I'm a 36 year old Male from Australia who tries to do 2-3 snowboard trips around the world a year. 
Most recently I did 3 seperate trips to Austria and Germany over the 2018-2019 season before doing a grade 3 AC joint on my final day - so missed the local snow season with physio, but prepping up to head back to the Alps (St Anton & Lech, Austria) for a few weeks this season.

It's such a fantastic ride over there compared to what we experience here in Australia and New Zealand that I can't help book in multiple trips now ?


----------



## elkhart

Hi all,

I'm a french guy, 33 years old. I used to do snowboard when i was young, i did the mistake to ride last winter and i don't understand why i stopped so long ! 
I like a lot your forum and i'm sure i will get here great advices.
Greetings from France


----------



## vicegripdog

Hello Everyone,
I'm Gerry, and I'm finally getting back into snowboarding after 27 years! My son and I are starting this season. Super stoked!!!
Thanks


----------



## NT.Thunder

Hi all,

Australia based, Darwin of all places which is as far from the snow as you could possibly get in Australia.

Been snowboarding on and off since I was 16 which will be 30 years later this year and love it, just don’t get to the snow enough.

just came back last night from a week in Hakuba with my daughter, awesome time and will be back to Japan for another trip definitely. Was fantastic just cruising the shopping district in Tokyo where all the snowboard shops are located looking at the kit all in one place.

Currently looking at a mid year trip for a week likely Aus or NZ, just need to work out how I sneak a new board past the minister for war and finances these next few weeks.


----------



## electric

Hi everybody. New to the site, but I been snowboarding since when the ski patrol would chase you off the hill for it! Mid-Western Canadian rider. 44 and blessed to still be in top shape and still free! Looking forward to seeing what's on and bringing to, the table.


----------



## Nico-B

I'm from Argentina... 41 year old ... I’m intermediate and I really love snowboarding


----------



## thrillho

Hi All! New snowboarder from Wisconsin. My 11 year old son just got into it, so I figured I'd try as well. Other than the equipment failure (see post from bindings forum), my first time went pretty good. Hopefully it becomes a recurring father/son activity!


----------



## kristhegreek

thrillho said:


> Hi All! New snowboarder from Wisconsin. My 11 year old son just got into it, so I figured I'd try as well. Other than the equipment failure (see post from bindings forum), my first time went pretty good. Hopefully it becomes a recurring father/son activity!


what part of wi are you from?


----------



## thrillho

kristhegreek said:


> what part of wi are you from?


Milwaukee area


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

My name is Rod and I like to party


----------



## lissa

Hi Everyone,

Hope you doing well,

My name is Lissa and I am newbie here.


----------



## Beamor

Wassup, I am new here, but not boarding. In NorCal.


----------



## DeeJayz

Introducing myself

Jay, 36 years old, boarder since 9 years, live in Paris France

Riding spot : Montgenevre FR, Claviere IT

Actually rinding on a Jones Mountain Twin 162 2016 with SP Bindings Slab One 2018


----------



## Lollipop

Hi Everyone,
I am 45 years old and living in the French Alps. My wife and I moved here a few years ago so that we could spend more time riding in the mountains .
This is a great forum - full of helpful information and entertaining too ... I wish that I had discovered it years ago.


----------



## gettingitaliansodas

My name is AJ Lawson and I'm originally from West Virginia. I now live in Denver, Colorado. I ride mostly park and street but really enjoy getting into the backcountry when I can. I'm stoked to find this community. Mahalo.


----------



## Rosieb

I'm Rosie, I'm 20 and go snowboarding as much as possible (whenever I can escape rainy Britain) I came onto this forum mainly to recruit participants for my dissertation however would love to join a larger community of snowboarders in the UK.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Rosieb said:


> I'm Rosie, I'm 20 and go snowboarding as much as possible (whenever I can escape rainy Britain) I came onto this forum mainly to recruit participants for my dissertation however would love to join a larger community of snowboarders in the UK.


Welcome! Just be fore warned if you want to survey...we need a video..see link below








Posting Surveys and Advertising


Surveys So you're doing a project for school/college/whatever and you need to do a survey. It's related to snowboarding, so you think you'll just post it here and we'll fall all over ourselves in our enthusiasm to answer your questions. Mmmmmmmm.... No. We get 2 to 3 of those a week, mostly...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Rosieb

Hi! I have seen and I did post it already (apologies) and received quite a welcoming response to it! I have an information sheet for the study which contains a lot more detail than I could probably give in a video and provides a wider insight into the basis of my dissertation! Essentially it’s on risk taking within and around extreme sport, I have contacted one of the main admins (or at least the one that posted about surveys) about advertising it on this forum and I’m hoping you’ll welcome me and find my study interesting!


----------



## foe

Hello all. I've been lurking on here for a while now. Thinking about getting a new board in the not too distant future so want to introduce myself before posting any questions.
I live in London - we don't get much snow here so I rely on annual trips to the French Alps. More recently been taking a second trip to Italy with the family. Hopefully next season can squeeze in a third trip somewhere. 
I've got around 40 days experience and consider myself a progressing intermediate (the beginner days are comfortably behind me but still so much to learn!).
Currently riding a Yes Basic with Union Contacts (but just picked up some Cartels in the sales - one eye on improving responsiveness, the other on upgrading the board)


----------



## Zeros

Hello all! I joined recently and I have started getting back into snowboarding after about a 12 year absence since my daughters have started to ski. I am 42 years old and live in southeast Pennsylvania. I am looking to upgrade my board, boots and bindings, as I am using my old equipment from about 1197, which consists of a Burton Twin 56, Burton freestyle bindings (2017 model since my old ones broke) and Burton ruler boots. I think that most of my equipment is pretty outdated now, so that is mostly why I joined, to get equipment suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Crusty

Damn, you got gear from the time of The Crusades. Gnarly!


----------



## Zeros

Crusty said:


> Damn, you got gear from the time of The Crusades. Gnarly!


Yeah, just call me Lancelot. ?


----------



## start_today

Hi! I'm Brian from Boston, MA. Snowboarding about 5 years and getting comfortable enough I want to start wasting a lot of money on it. I read this board occasionally, and decided to take the plunge and sign up and devote more free time to internet message boards because no one ever regrets that...


----------



## Donutz

start_today said:


> Hi! I'm Brian from Boston, MA. Snowboarding about 5 years and getting comfortable enough I want to start wasting a lot of money on it. I read this board occasionally, and decided to take the plunge and sign up and devote more free time to internet message boards because no one ever regrets that...


Also you get extremely educated and unbiased opinions from message boards.


----------



## YoungKingJoshua

ehh


----------



## ctoma

YoungKingJoshua said:


> I'm Joshua and I'm 23 Years Old #Aquarius. I'm from Miami, Florida and moved to California last year and never considered snowboarding until I happen to realize I can snowboard here. I was extremely homesick and found it impossible to choose between living in Florida or Cali.... But I have a new Dream and that's Snowboarding. I'm addicted and I haven't even started yet! I can't wait to get some gear ASAP and start shredding down all the mountains of the world.
> P.S I need Snowboarding friends because I have 0. If you ski we can still be friends
> My Local Mountain Is Big Bear.. I'm currently in Riverside. Lets make 2020-2021 a brand new adventure.
> Also want to Vlog snowboarding too


Man, everything was sounding good for a new snowboard buddy but then you said Aquarius... I simply cannot ride with an Aquarius.


----------



## GoWithTheSnow

Hello everyone! Snowboarding is one of my favorite things to do, but I sadly don't get to do it very often. I live in New Jersey, USA. I spent my first years snowboarding in Pennsylvania, then moved on down. So, I don't see a lot of snow.


----------



## YoungKingJoshua

ctoma said:


> Man, everything was sounding good for a new snowboard buddy but then you said Aquarius... I simply cannot ride with an Aquarius.


I'm different though haha, whats your zodiac sign?


----------



## Donutz

YoungKingJoshua said:


> I'm different though haha, whats your zodiac sign?


Guiness


----------



## kikinchick

Hi, I'm from Alabama, but I don't have a banjo. I started skiing almost 20 years ago, switched after a couple years to skiboards, and kept going. Got hurt (hiking, not skiing) ten years ago, and was off the snow for eight years. Winter of 18/19, I got back on my skiboards (new gear) and had a blast, and winter of 19/20, my friend and I tried snowboarding. We're terrible at it. We're also both very stubborn, so we refuse to give up (though I still have my skiboards, so I'll still play on the mountain). What forum do I need to go into to ask newbie snowboarding questions?


----------



## Donutz

_Stubborn_ is very useful in snowboarding  . Go to Tips, Tricks And Snowboard Coaching for advice, of which we have a ton.


----------



## soda

Newbie Adrian. Quiver probably an indictor if age, and the fact that boarding was largely banned when I started sliding near Melbourne Australia. 2 seasons working at Big White in the 90's.


----------



## janetcampr

rdlviper said:


> I will start this thread.
> 
> I am 24 years old, live in Toronto Canada.



I'm 24, and have only been snowboarding 4 times. I live in sunny California, but I like the snow, and my wife takes me when we can do it. Snowboarding's great!!!!


----------



## Snowdaddy

Great start on the forum!


----------



## Manicmouse

janetcampr said:


> I will start this thread.





janetcampr said:


> I live in Toronto Canada.
> I live in sunny California


----------



## Donutz

Looks like janetcampr replied to post #1 and stripped the quote metadata. I'll fix that.


----------



## Manicmouse

Donutz said:


> Looks like janetcampr replied to post #1 and stripped the quote metadata. I'll fix that.


You're awesome!

Welcome Janetcampr


----------



## Snow_White

Hi, I'm from Belgium
I started snowboarding the age of 19. Now I'm 25 Time passes quickly ...
I'm also into figure skating


----------



## henrywilson

Hi, I am also new here


----------



## Eivind så klart

Hi.

I´m Eivind, 36 years old and from Norway. Been snowboarding for 26 years now, damn.. I´m getting old. Started snowboarding on a piece of shit C.P.U board and from there on I´ve ridden mostly Burton, Forum and Jones.
Aaaaand recently started collecting old boards.

Yep, I guess that's me.


----------



## Clementjp

Hi,

I’m JP
39 yo
from Montreal area in Quebec, Canada
Snowboard Patroller

I ride;
- my old rock eater Liquid Range 156 with Burton Malavita bindings
-my park & jib DC Tone 157W with Burton Step on (black)
-my all mountain + powder Burton flight Attendant 162W with Burton Step on (green)

Been riding for 27 years.

See ya on the mountain !


----------



## Shredator

New member here! Been lurking for a while but decided to join finally. Here are some fun facts about me:


33yo
Started snowboarding at age 12
Had a couple of years off due to health issues but getting back to it again for this season
Finland
All-mountain/freestyle
Enjoy being outdoors
Love this forum
 
Here's me being desperate waiting for snow:


----------



## Kricket

Hi hi! I'm Kricket, 35yo, originally from Mississippi but transplanted to Minnesota last year! I've always wanted to snowboard but never had the time or money to travel anywhere that I could learn. Now that I'm living where it snows properly, IT IS FINALLY TIME! 😁 I inherited a Salomon board from a neighbor, it already has bindings but I've gotta get some boots and gear. Any help/tips/info on riding for a beginner and where to get good gear for cheap (single mom, limited income) would be awesome!! 💙


----------



## Snow Hound

Kricket said:


> Hi hi! I'm Kricket, 35yo, originally from Mississippi but transplanted to Minnesota last year! I've always wanted to snowboard but never had the time or money to travel anywhere that I could learn. Now that I'm living where it snows properly, IT IS FINALLY TIME!  I inherited a Salomon board from a neighbor, it already has bindings but I've gotta get some boots and gear. Any help/tips/info on riding for a beginner and where to get good gear for cheap (single mom, limited income) would be awesome!!


Tips for a beginner? Don't get disheartened, the first 5-15 days are usually pretty unpleasant. Don't let others push you too far out of your comfort zone at first - confidence is a huge part of riding well, build it gradually. On that note get more weight on your front foot. No more.

Welcome to snowboarding. It's brilliant.


----------



## Zdravo

Hi 
a new member from Switzerland ^^

36yo, and I started snowboarding 2 years ago! Yes it was quite hard at the beginning (especially when you're taking a course with... only kids/teenagers ;s), but now I know it's what I want 
I'm an advanced beginner (or a beginner intermediate haha).


----------



## Dino_Norway

Hello all, 
46 years old male from Norway.
NEVER been on a board, but love to try.


----------



## Samsmith04

Hi I’m 22 from the uk, changing my career from next year as I’m going for my level 2 instructors course and need a buddy to ride a season with before, goal is to live in Canada, where the good shits at! Message me to have a chat!


----------



## OneRadDad

Hi everyone, 42 year old male and been riding for about 20 or so years now. I've read multiple posts on here for a while and finally decided to sign up as an official member!


----------



## aradiralami

Hi everyone my name is arad ralami I'm a huge fan of snowboarding but I'm a beginner, recently I've started searching for snowboarding tips on youtube to learn some techniques hope one day I will become professional!


----------



## FridgeGirl

Hey y’all, I’m from the Netherlands and snowboarding in our local fridges (which are possibly about to close for a whole month). Me and my friend started around 3 months ago with occasional riding before but we got the bug now and can’t stop. Had our first freestyle lesson yesterday and it was a lotta fun. Can’t wait to actually land 180s nicely and for the slopes to open up again in nearby countries ✌
And I’m 28, my job is not related to any sports but hopefully soon I can arrange being more free in my travels (goodbye Netherlands for a month or so haha)


----------



## Powhio

Love from Ohio in the US! I'm 30m and been snowboarding 2 years. Big plans to step it up this year with multiple trips planned. Chase the pow when you can!


----------



## Sobospider

Hi, I have been tasked with installing a beginner to easy intermediate Terrain park, could you all link me to some good feature building threads? Specifically box and rail construction and top favorite, must have beginner features.


----------



## Manicmouse

Sobospider said:


> Hi, I have been tasked with installing a beginner to easy intermediate Terrain park, could you all link me to some good feature building threads? Specifically box and rail construction and top favorite, must have beginner features.


Post a new thread for this, this is where you introduce yourself.


----------



## DownhillKrill

Hi guys, been snowboarding for 3 years already and currently living in Florida. Hopefully, 2021 will be a better year for my snowboarding plans! Happy New Year!


----------



## Lively

First time poster - Long time lurker. 32m from SoCal but spending this years snow season in the PNW. Been snowboarding on and off since high school and looking forward to learning from the members here.


----------



## Seth_theY

Howdy y’all,
My name is Seth, I’m 20 and I am from Vancouver BC. This is my 3rd season snowboarding so I am fairly new to the sport. I would say I am around an intermediate to advanced level. I love hitting small cliff drops and tree riding off piste in Whistler. I’m really excited to join this community!
Cheers!


----------



## Drew01

Hey my name Andrew, I'm from Upstate, NY and just getting back into the snowboarding gang! Any suggestions for newcomers! Let me know! Thanks


----------



## Drew01

[


Seth_theY said:


> Howdy y’all,
> My name is Seth, I’m 20 and I am from Vancouver BC. This is my 3rd season snowboarding so I am fairly new to the sport. I would say I am around an intermediate to advanced level. I love hitting small cliff drops and tree riding off piste in Whistler. I’m really excited to join this community!
> Cheers!


Vancouver is great for snow!! Lots of opportunities out their!


----------



## Seth_theY

Drew01 said:


> [
> 
> Vancouver is great for snow!! Lots of opportunities out their!


Yeah my home mountain is Whistler, it is pretty damn epic here


----------



## Drew01

Seth_theY said:


> Yeah my home mountain is Whistler, it is pretty damn epic here


Thats sick! We dont have many up here in New York State but trying to find some!


----------



## Seth_theY

Drew01 said:


> Thats sick! We dont have many up here in New York State but trying to find some!


Wish I could help ya there, but I’m sure there are plenty of people here who have the info that could help you


----------



## Drew01

Seth_theY said:


> Wish I could help ya there, but I’m sure there are plenty of people here who have the info that could help you


No worries g!


----------



## Zof

Buy Trove Flux DJ don't be scared to run this,
Buy Trove Flux I'm repping for the girls who taking over the world
Help me Buy Trove Flux
41' Rollie to let you know what time Buy Trove Flux
You can Buy Trove Flux (you can Buy Trove Flux)
I work my nine to five, better Buy Trove Flux
This goes out to all the women getting it in, you on your grind
To all the men that respect what I do, please accept my shine
Boy, Buy Trove Flux


----------



## AJohnR

I'm 18 and I'm from Vermont. I grew up a 20 minute Drive from the nearest mountain and there are 5 hills within a 2 hour drive for me. I've been snowboarding since 1st grade. I did quite a bit less in high school because I was so busy with class and sports, but now I'm home from college due to covid, so I'm spending a lot of time on the slopes.


----------



## comofosho

Hello


----------



## Cololin

Oh my freaking GOD, it is a 15 years old thread! and it is still alive


----------



## Snow Hound

Cololin said:


> Oh my freaking GOD, it is a 15 years old thread! and it is still alive


I had a look back, @killclimbz and @rgrwilco are still around.


----------



## lajs1

Hey guys and gals! Been an active reader on here lately. Finally decided to make a name, and explore more into the world of snowboarding!


----------



## OverTheHillDad

Hello everyone,
I tried skiing a few, ahem, decades ago (I'm 55) and never could get into it, so I never really wanted to go other than to be with friends and family. Fast forward to last weekend, when I went with my son (11), and decided to give it a try since that's what he wanted to do. I figured I would enjoy it as I did skiing, which is not much, but I would enjoy the time I spent with him. Wow, what I blast....I really enjoyed boarding (it was more a balancing act) and it made it so much better when we would laugh at each other, give each other pointers and even a few thumbs up. I can't wait til we get back!


----------



## Myoko

I was better than my boys for a few days only because i knew how to listen to the instructor. Then it all went downhill now it's like "ok, we are going to drop off the cliff thing veer hard right and eventually end up on that path" ME "but when I make the drop there are a shit load of trees just after I land it" BOYS" You have to miss the bloody trees dad, get your shit together and hurry up" but it has been an awesome journey, enjoy it


----------



## Tommiy

Hello, 27yo new snowboarder here. Tried snowboarding with rental stuff ~15years ago, kept felling and flying, got sore places and I quit the first time trying. This winter I forced myself to snowboard. Bought my own gear, so not to waste money, I have to learn. It's been working so far and slowly getting the hang of it


----------



## Rides with Nate

Hey, 
I am 17 and snowboard at Beaver Mountain, Utah. I've been doing this a few seasons now, my favorite is the trees and powder. This is my first season with my own board and a season pass. I like to make videos and have fun!


----------



## Gnubie42

What up everyone! 2nd season 40 yr old Beginner from CT thats finally graduated from crashing every run. Mostly stick to smaller local spots and am hoping to venture out to VT next year once I get more hours under the board and save up my pennys too! Have tons to learn but thanks to advice from this forum I’ve been progressing a heck of a lot better And can finally keep up with my kids now lol. Thank you all and Cheers!


----------



## pabstbluribbin

Tommiy said:


> Hello, 27yo new snowboarder here. Tried snowboarding with rental stuff ~15years ago, kept felling and flying, got sore places and I quit the first time trying. This winter I forced myself to snowboard. Bought my own gear, so not to waste money, I have to learn. It's been working so far and slowly getting the hang of it


Exact same for me! I am a cheap ass, so to keep myself from quitting like I did the first time (went back to skis) I bought gear and forced myself to learn...rest is history!


----------



## Gherkin

Hi all, 2nd season boarding (at 40 lol) mainly in Las Vegas however being a Brit will end up returning to the UK next year  so will have to venture into Europe for proper snow lol. Skills are coming along slowly but hoping to improve a bit with a trip up to Utah at the ending of the month


----------



## Snow Hound

Gherkin said:


> Hi all, 2nd season boarding (at 40 lol) mainly in Las Vegas however being a Brit will end up returning to the UK next year  so will have to venture into Europe for proper snow lol. Skills are coming along slowly but hoping to improve a bit with a trip up to Utah at the ending of the month


Think yourself lucky you're not back in blighty this year. Looking like I'm actually going to miss out this season. First time in 16 years.


----------



## Gherkin

Yeah that's a bit of a shame, where abouts would you be go in the uk, presuming Scotland?


----------



## POWMOW420

rdlviper said:


> I will start this thread.
> 
> I am 24 years old, live in Toronto Canada.
> 
> I grew up in Regina, Saskatchewan (where there is a ton of snow) so naturally i have gone both skiing and snowboarding.
> 
> I'm still a beginner snowboarder, but hope to learn lots at Snowboarding Forum


I am 49 years old from the cornfields of Illinois. I started snowboarding at Granite Peak on ice about 20 years ago when I was 30. Just got back from Powder Mountain and went down more expert training than ever before a lot of double black diamonds. For me this was particularly impressive because they haven’t had much snow. Glad I learn to board before skiing because I’m sure I would’ve given up. I learn to ski in about half a day and it was OK. Never got to Black diamond level. My favorite thing in life to do is snowboard. At least one trip out west a year is a requirement.


----------



## yuvupuho

I am a beginner snowboarder. I am originally from Los Angeles, California; but moved up north to Portland, Oregon last june. I love it here! Unfortunately all my snowboarding gear is in a storage unit back in los angeles.


----------



## VTSnow

Beginner here; 52 years old, former skier. Live in Vermont. Bought a $300 boots-board-binding package deal and started messing around on local pastures and hills just for something to do to make pandemic restrictions more fun/interesting. When I found that I enjoyed and wanted to stick with it, I got better boots, then eventually a decent board and bindings. 

My biggest struggles are the T-bar and dismounting the chairlift, so I've been mostly hiking up a local "sidecountry" area on snowshoes and boarding down. It's a beautiful area with great snow and I like the workout, but eventually I need to get over my lift-riding anxiety/incompetence.


----------



## Donutz

VTSnow said:


> My biggest struggles are the T-bar and dismounting the chairlift, so I've been mostly hiking up a local "sidecountry" area on snowshoes and boarding down. It's a beautiful area with great snow and I like the workout, but eventually I need to get over my lift-riding anxiety/incompetence.


Since you're making the effort to hike hills, take the time to practice one-footed down a short incline. It's the control of the board (or lack of it) with one foot unstrapped that makes chair-lifts a problem. But it's just practice.


----------



## VTSnow

Donutz said:


> Since you're making the effort to hike hills, take the time to practice one-footed down a short incline. It's the control of the board (or lack of it) with one foot unstrapped that makes chair-lifts a problem. But it's just practice.


You're absolutely right about one-footed riding. I practice it a lot and can comfortably ski down green trails one-footed making toe and heel turns using my front foot. The really embarrassing problem I have getting of the lift is just the _standing up_ part!  I think it's a combination of bad timing and having my weight on the back foot and/or leaning backwards when I try to stand.


----------



## Manicmouse

VTSnow said:


> You're absolutely right about one-footed riding. I practice it a lot and can comfortably ski down green trails one-footed making toe and heel turns using my front foot. The really embarrassing problem I have getting of the lift is just the _standing up_ part!  I think it's a combination of bad timing and having my weight on the back foot and/or leaning backwards when I try to stand.


Perch your butt on the edge of the chair when it's a couple of metres out turned around almost side on, have your board ready so you can just stand on the front foot ASAP. Then let the lift push you forward until you can ride away from the chair.


----------



## WigMar

VTSnow said:


> You're absolutely right about one-footed riding. I practice it a lot and can comfortably ski down green trails one-footed making toe and heel turns using my front foot. The really embarrassing problem I have getting of the lift is just the _standing up_ part!  I think it's a combination of bad timing and having my weight on the back foot and/or leaning backwards when I try to stand.


When getting off of the chair, you can reach your front hand out way over the nose to keep your weight forward. It feels pretty effective to me. 

I like to dismount lifts immediately as well. As soon as there's ground under my feet, I'm standing. 

Once you've got that dialed, I love to shoot myself off of the lift faster by pushing off the chair right away. The chair slows down as it goes around the wheel. The trick is to push off the moment before it slows down. I'm usually well away from the other people on the lift by the time they get off, which feels much safer to me. I don't even have to care about which way they are planning on going, because I'm outta there.


----------



## Ridingstrong

I am originally from NY rode (VT, NH,ME) and have recently moved to the Bay area. Have been riding for almost 20 years, love hiking around resorts. Looking to move into the backcountry here in CA.


----------



## medex

Hello everyone - I'm from Toronto. I skied as a kid (8 to 21) then switched over to boarding in university and bought my first board in 2005 (a 2004 Never Summer Premiere with Flux Titan bindings). Anyway, I'm in my late 30's now and have 2 small kids. I definitely don't board as much as I want (maybe 2-3 times a year in Ontario) with one bigger trip every couple of years (was in Whistler late Feb 2020, before COVID). Looking to get some new gear - and obviously there's been a lot to digest on this forum.


----------



## DrRom116

Hey everyone, just got into snowboarding, and I am hooked. Love the forum too!


----------



## complexx

Good morning. I recently got back into snowboarding these last two seasons due to my children also being interested and have been enjoying it! I've got the itch to try to locate my first snowboard which was sold many years ago, locally. The recipient gave it away (recently contacted him) but did not offer any further info on its whereabouts. It was a 2001 / 2002 Rossignol Premier 154. If anyone happens to have one lying around get in touch.


----------



## Dalton B

Hello! I’m dalton and I’ve been snowboarding about 3 months now, just made my first YouTube video thought I’d find somewhere to share and get tips on my riding! Thanks


----------



## Mola Cat

Hello all. I'm an avid biker and skier who got into boarding back in the early '90s. Life got in the way of snow sports for about 30 years, but I moved to the Rockies during late 2020 to address that issue. It was relatively easy to get back into skiing, and I'm already tearing up the moguls on black runs at Taos, but I can tell it's going to take more effort to get my boarding skills back to where I want to be.


----------



## korer

Hi, this is Korer, 29 yo. 

I have been riding more than 10 years. Dislocated shoulder 8 years ago and restarted since last year. also kitesurfing and currently living in NL. 

After restart mostly freeriding and trying to chase pow. Planning to do 2 trips to the Alps per year.


----------



## Ridethesnow80

Dalton B said:


> Hello! I’m dalton and I’ve been snowboarding about 3 months now, just made my first YouTube video thought I’d find somewhere to share and get tips on my riding! Thanks


Hey. Brain here. I am Certified level 1 snowboarding instructor. A couple things I noticed. First you look really stiff. You have too bend your into a athletic stance and lose up. 2nd you are leaning forward a few a little bit. So yea don't do that lol. Just relax bend those knees more and you will start shredding alot better. I know you may not see this but if you do I hope this helps!! Peace


----------



## Kikk8

Hi there! 

This is Vincenzo from Italy. I have been snowboarding for 15 years and I'm excited to join this community!


----------



## kikkers

Hello Enrico from Italy here, i've been snowboarding for 20 years i currently own a 2011 LibTech Skunk Ape 165w and a Stump Ape 160w


----------



## Sean-h

Hi there! But, I'm not really new, I've just not been in here for a few years. I am a snowboarddotcom refugee. That site/domain is still dead, and is still for sale for a good 6 figures, although someone did make a valiant effort some 5 years ago.

The irony of my situation is I grew up in the South African surf city of Durban, yet I've never stood on a surfboard. I've now been living for the last 12 years in the flattest country on earth, Belgium. Considering all that, I'm obsessed with snowboarding since I discovered it while working on an American ski-resort in 2002.


----------



## abhinavsingh

I am a new snowboarder. My name is Abhinav and I am from Lucknow, India. I am a dentist by profession.


----------



## McSteez85

Hi everyone! My name is Austin. I lived in Vail, CO for a while and moved here to Whitefish, MT about a year ago. Been riding for about 20 years. Looking forward to the forums here!


----------



## Grizzlydg

Hello everyone! Ive been looking for a snowboarding forum and this one looks really cool!! Absolutely new to the snowboarding world! I’ve done some skiing in my life and now im ready to make the switch to the one and only snowboard!!!my Name is Danny, i currently live in quebec city canada and im ready to shred!!! 🤟🏻


----------



## RobPowderjunkie

Hi guys! My name is Roberto. I live in Tirol, surrounded by some of the most breathtaking alpine terrain there is here in Austria! Been riding for almost 9 years now and I made this sport my number one passion and I am ready to join in the conversations to spread and to gain knowledge! Be stoked guys!! Winter is coming!


----------



## Dlearin

Hello people!!! How's it going?

Nothing, tell you that I am a 28-year-old boy from Madrid (Spain), with 10 and a half seasons of snow behind that I am now resuming after an injury, I wanted to be part of this community. I am still learning and I would also like to get to know people with whom to share impressions, advice, etc ...

My easy access sites would be ... Xana and French Alps.


----------



## OrangeCrush

Hi everybody, new to the forum, not to riding. Been riding since 2003 with a long break in the middle. Live in Central PA and try to ride as much as possible. Work schedule allows me every other week off, so plenty of opportunities to get out there and ride. I currently ride a DWD Wizard Stick, an Orca, and an Amplid Surfari.


----------



## wbsmith1

I am 21 and grew up in Nashville, Tennessee. Having moved to East Tennessee recently and having more access to slopes, I have just begun to get into snowboarding.


----------



## SeanC48

HI, Sean here. Already received some good advice from the forum. I am 61 years young and headed to Mt Tremblant for Christmas and new year to learn to board. My greatest fear is that I am going to love it beyond belief and realize I have wasted the last 40 winters of my life! My greatest hope is that I am going to love it beyond belief and be able to enjoy all my future winters more than I could ever imagine!


----------



## adamg

Hello I am Adam . I grew up in Buffalo .I started snowboarding at Kissing Bridge in the 80’s on a Burton Elite 150. I mail ordered it from the Burton catalog. Jeeze time flies


----------



## Bucci6.2

Hey all, I'm Nick. I grew up in Tampa, FL, joined the USCG and moved to the Northeast. I got my hands on a Arbor Bryan Iguchi Pro Camber (second board) last year and I try to get out as often as life (kid) and work will let me. I'm here to read random threads, and get some knowledge.


----------



## MtParnassus

28 from Greece. Nice to meet you everyone!
I was skiing for more than 20 years and since I had to stop for two years due to COVID circumstances and a bad season I decided to give snowboard a try.
Well, it was a love from the first moment!

I got a rental for the whole season and I plan to buy my own board afterwards, when prices tend to drop and also when I'll know what I want the board to be able to i


----------



## agathaflc

Hello, I'm Felicia. I started snowboarding about 2 years ago. I live in Tokyo and would usually go to some resorts near the city on holidays. Somehow I always end up going with a group of skiers and usually would have to learn everything from videos, so I'm glad to find this community. Looking forward to learning from everyone here!


----------



## ShredHead69

What’s going on fellow riders? Names Drew been out of the snowboarding game for just about five years. Now I’m back riding the mid Atlantic ice coast. Riding a yes basic uninc and now Pilots. Happy to be here.


----------



## Turms

Hallo, Konstantin. Living in South Germany, Greetings...


----------



## redbeard

hey, I'm Billy. I just started learning to snowboard this winter because my young son wanted to. We have had a few lessons so far and I am enjoying it more than I thought I would. My son is picking it up pretty good as well, and its been a great time. We are in the Canadian Maritimes. I am riding a Rossignol Circuit 161w. Be prepared to see a lot of questions from me!


----------



## DigitAlli

Suh, I'm Alli, 25 from Minnesota, haven't been snowboarding in a while but just bumped into a new Kilroy so we're gonna give that a shot. I was actually part of this forum forever ago but as I've basically abandoned any semblance of whomst I used to be, you'll have to wonder lol. Gonna find some time to go soon, I've missed this.


----------



## Jcoalwell

Hello! My name is Justin. I have been reading posts here for the last couple of years and thought it was finally time to join. There is a wealth of knowledge here and happy to be a part of the group. I am riding a Nidecker Area with Nidecker Kaon bindings and really love the setup.


----------



## RobertK

Name is Robert, 40 and on my 3rd season. Spend my time evenly split between Sugar Mtn, NC and visiting Colorado during the winter months.


----------



## screth

39, back to riding after a long and regretful 20 year hiatus. Grew up riding in Utah, Mt. Hood is my home mountain these days.


----------



## LisaX

I've been riding for a few years but just found this forum! What an amazing resource!


----------



## ElenaJB

Hi im elena !! I discovered snowboarding when I was 30 years old, since then the madness started and I spend the winters in Andorra.
Learning based on blows!! 😃
When the planets align with my ankle, boots and board, I like to ride in the Snowpark and learn from the elders.
Most of the time I spend descending at full speed, testing myself!! Technique!! Carving !! Carving!!!


----------



## Foxpuppet

New user joining after many years hiatus on snow based forums. Doing a spot of board research and will be trawling through threads to find any info!


----------



## Properpeaks.com

Hey there!

Jack here from the Proper Peaks ski and snowboard team. Look forward to connecting with people and helping chime in where I can.
Hoping to contribute years of riding experience!

Best,
Jack
Proper Peaks


----------



## baldhurricane

Hey gang!
I've been reading this wonderful forum for quite a while, most often was directed here when I tried to gain more info about a particular board. In the end decided to register, so that I could probably ask a question myselff. Or even contribute some of my modest knowledge, for the best of it.


----------



## YoGeezSnow

I’m Scottish 
44 
Addicted to snow, not been able to travel since an epic season in 2020. Spent this winter in Scotland and it was one of the worst seasons in years for snow. So I am gonna head over to Argentina. If anyone else is going july & august , It would be nice to meet anyone, any age/nationality/race etc 🤩 🏂


----------



## evee

hello! new member here!


----------



## EmreSnw

Hello. I am 44 and newbie. I started last winter and i had no idea about types, flex. I just picked up something looking good and tried to ride. 😂

Was very very stiff boot, i thought all boots should be like that and when i tried first time i felt down like a stiff wood. After few times i rode slowly but on every small mistake i ate snow again. 

I had burn on my foot wrists, when i keep riding on only heel side or only toe side more than 2-3 minutes. So i tried to change on every 2-3 minutes from toe to heel or heel to toe. I don’t know if its because of very stiff boot or im new.

After 2-3 days i had all my muscles pain. I hardly walked and moved. I think its because of i felt down alot. After fall need to spin and stand up, again and again so muscles had pain but after 2-3 days no more pain. I am not sure if its all normal to have that much pain. Probably because of noob riding and falling


----------



## OES

One of owners OES snowboards company
www.oes.cat


----------



## Carebear

Hello, I’m a new member and a new dad, just doing whatever I can to keep myself and my family as stoked as possible on this awesome hobby. This forum seems like a pretty rad place for just that.


----------



## eleveneightnate

Finally migrated over here from ezloungin after the forum crashed (again) and I got tired of the general attitude of those dudes. Stoked to be here.


----------



## jeffahonen

New member.. anyone know how long it takes to be able to use the classified?


----------



## Manicmouse

Welcome! 10 days and 10 posts I think.


----------



## jeffahonen

Manicmouse said:


> Welcome! 10 days and 10 posts I think.


I just read that. Hopefully what I'm looking at in classifieds doesn't sell


----------



## bseracka

jeffahonen said:


> I just read that. Hopefully what I'm looking at in classifieds doesn't sell


Be sure you're looking at a recent ad and not one from 5 years ago. Nothing worse than getting your hopes up for something that doesn't exist


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Hellooo, 
Welcome to Walter's Weird World, is there something I can help you find? 
Wut, ya wanna ass something? 
...I think there's one following ya around.


----------



## jeffahonen

bseracka said:


> Be sure you're looking at a recent ad and not one from 5 years ago. Nothing worse than getting your hopes up for something that doesn't exist


Yea its current.. brand new and a great price. lol.


----------



## ctoma

jeffahonen said:


> Yea its current.. brand new and a great price. lol.


If it's the one I think it is, you are correct, it is a great price. I considered picking up that one but purchased a couple new boards at the end of the season.


----------



## jeffahonen

ctoma said:


> If it's the one I think it is, you are correct, it is a great price. I considered picking up that one but purchased a couple new boards at the end of the season.


Feel free to reach out on my behalf ( 148 warpig) I'll paypal him today.


----------



## ctoma

jeffahonen said:


> Feel free to reach out on my behalf ( 148 warpig) I'll paypal him today.


I DM'd him and included you on the message.


----------



## Rob2021

Hi, new to the forum (and snowboarding) moved from skiing to snowboarding last year (probably too old). Have lurked around for a while thought it polite to join.
Rob, South Wales UK.


----------



## money4me247

Hi, I'm a long-time lurker, and made an account to respond to an interesting post, but can't find the post now =S, so might as well introduce myself.

I live on the icy east coast with Hunter being my main mountain last year. Was able to hit ~40 days on snow last season and hopeful to go even more this year. Bummed that Adidas is no longer making boots as Acerra was perfect for me. Stoked that I was able to get the new Nidecker Supermatic binding & can't wait to try them out!

Really excited for this upcoming season!! See you guys out there on the slopes. =D


----------



## jjjoyce

Hi. I started ski from 2018, after two seasons (<30 days on snow), switched to snowboard and never went back. I'm moving next month from the east coast to the west coast in the US. I'm an ikon holder this year, will hit the slope on 11/18 in mammoth. Excited!!


----------



## TK46

Hi all 
Im a total newbie and this would be my first season, living in London uk not the easiest or most convenient hobby to take up 

however have taken 5 sets of (2hour) lessons at an indoor snow slope along with about 8 hours of independent shredding

hyped to get to the mountains on the continent in a couple months


----------



## HasanPoland

Hi! I’m Witold, from Poland (europe)
I have a lot of Capita boards and Union bindings. 
i’m looking to some rare boards to buy!
I’d ride snowboard from 1995!

cheers! na zdrowie!


----------



## YawgooBread

Hey all,

Yawgoo, RI local. Die-hard New England boarder who has a passion for snowboarding and the incredible community it has yielded. Former full-time park rat who is now trying to become the most well-rounded rider I can possibly be. Always down to talk gear, snowboard media, or travel.


----------



## R.trevino

I'm Robert, I'm 24. I live in Texas, but try to come up to Colorado to ski a few times a year. This will be my 6th season


----------



## Pokemsb

I am 32 years old, live in Toronto, Canada.
been snowboarding couple of times really enjoy it, still noobie. I finally pulled the trigger started to buy gear for this season.
hope to learn lots at Snowboarding Forum 👍


----------



## lccnw

Hey dudes, I'm 36 and live in Idaho, but grew up in Oregon and have lived (and boarded) in Europe and New Zealand. I've been snowboarding on and off for 24 years, and there were some gaps in there due to life stuff. I love deep diving into weird obscurities and "back in my day" BS. I also worked in the board industry for a few years, managing the physical shop of a prevalent NW online retailer.

I spent an inordinate amount of time when I was younger reading snowboard mags and catalogs, and geeking out on tech stuff when I couldn't ride. That doesn't mean my input is necessarily well informed; perhaps just over saturated with the strata of industry-speak over the years!


----------



## null

Esteemed forum members (and fellow dirtbags), 

Short time lurker. Started riding in 1988/89 (first board was a Sims Mini-Halfpipe (wish I kept it)). Most my mountain time is spent at Mammoth, with a couple destination trips a year with old friends. 

Looking forward to learning from you all...

XOXO


----------



## RippitFresh

Wow, 183 pages? I will be shocked if anyone reads this, but here I go anyway. ;-) I grew up in Park City, Utah where there was not much to do other than snowboard (and figure skate, but that's for a different forum). My badarse female friends and I used to go out even during blizzards, which earned us the name "hardcore crew" with the lifties. Anyway, it has been a minute since I hit the slopes since figure skating kinda ruined my circulation in my feet.

Nevertheless, I successfully picked skating back up and since now I don't even have to take my skates off every thirty minutes (can actually stand in them for hours these days), I figured the same would be the case with my snowboard boots. I am hoping and praying that will be the case anyway, as I still haven't tried them. They have excellent reviews speaking to that, though, which is why I picked them.

Point being, I got my Epic pass for the season, and I am actually moving from Boston to Vail area for the winter this coming Monday. My gear is waiting, and I am super excited to hit up the pow pow after waaaay too long. It's snowing like crazy out there, so I think it is going to be an excellent winter to pick it back up.  I'll be mostly going between Vail and Beaver Creek, but I would love suggestions on other resorts in the area that would be worth a longer trip.

Nice to e-meet ya'll (again assuming anyone ever reads this haha).


----------



## jazarling

Yo, Jz here love to board. Love everything Never Summer! Cheers


----------

